# KUALA LUMPUR | Projects & Construction



## Mosaic

Is the Four Season underconstruction?


----------



## Mosaic

Thanks, Pedang for update those cool project. I like The Bolton and CBD plan.


----------



## pedang

^^ Four Seasons center just got approved.. n confirm will be raise soon. The constction not stat ready.


----------



## johnsonooi

when is the four seasons approved? and is the developer will use the same design masterplan?


----------



## pedang

^^ 
*=>* *Four Seasons Masterplan* 

*In Hong Kong, serviced apartments offer hotel-style living * 

By Rebecca Lo International Herald Tribune

THURSDAY, MARCH 2, 2006

In Hong Kong, serviced apartments offer hotel-style living 
By Rebecca Lo International Herald Tribune

THURSDAY, MARCH 2, 2006


HONG KONG The concept of a furnished apartment with cleaning services is nothing new. Picture a college dormitory room with mismatched chairs and second-hand table lamps - most people's first taste of living on their own.

But over the past decade, the serviced apartment and the features that come with it have become increasingly more luxurious and sophisticated, particularly in Asia.

"When I go away for extended periods of time, I want a place that doesn't feel like a hotel," said Oscar Llinas, vice president of Bilkey Llinas Design, who recently created some of the interiors for Four Seasons Place in Hong Kong. "Serviced apartments are ideal for people who don't have the time to make a new home. They want a clean house, but don't want to see anyone cleaning it."

Four Seasons Place is a 60-story tower devoted exclusively to serviced apartments. It stands next to the Four Seasons Hotel at the mammoth International Finance Center and was the luxury hotel company's first project to include serviced apartments.

*But the Toronto-based company already is planning a similar component at the Kuala Lumpur Four Seasons, scheduled to be completed in 2008.*

The Australian photographer Geoff Letchford and his wife, Rebecca, a graphics and interior designer, both globetrotters because of their work, have stayed at a lot of apartments and hotels. They made their first reservation at Four Seasons Place almost a year before it opened last fall and plan to return this month.

"We enjoy catering for ourselves and the space available in a serviced apartment," Letchford said. "We carry a lot of computer equipment and normally get a two- or three- bedroom apartment, because we have staff who travel with us."

Hoteliers also have reasons for liking the concept. "It is easy, quick and convenient" for guests," said Scott Woroch, senior vice president of Asia Pacific development at Four Seasons Hotels and Resorts.

And for the hotel, he added, "The main advantage of offering a service apartment alternative is, it allows us to leverage the existing infrastructure in our hotel operation."

For example, the general manager can oversee both operations, the property's marketing can be broadened and the use of facilities like restaurants and spas can be maximized.

Woroch acknowledged that the Asian market is most comfortable with the formula. "Particularly in Hong Kong, there is high proportion of expatriate personnel and the population is very transient," he said. "The demographics lends itself well to serviced apartments."

Woroch was quick to distinguish between serviced apartments, which involve short-term leases, and private residences within hotels, which the Four Seasons had sold in key locations throughout North America for years.

"A number of our private residences are resorts, such as Whistler," the ski resort in Canada, he said. "Or, in the case of San Francisco, they appeal to homeowners who live outside of the city but also want a city place."

Four Seasons Place has 519 units, many with panoramic views of Victoria Harbor and Kowloon on the opposite shore. Monthly rentals start at 28,000 Hong Kong dollars, or $3,600, for a studio totaling 547 square feet, or 51 square meters, and rise to 150,000 dollars for an 1,867-square-foot, three-bedroom suite.

Every apartment has features like 42-inch, or one-meter, plasma screen televisions and customized Four Seasons three-layer pillow mattresses; residents also have use of the hotel's rooftop pool, health club and lounge.

Letchford said his staff members, particularly, enjoyed the amenities. "They enjoy going to the gym and find the view very inspirational," he said.

The suites designed by Bilkey Llinas include ebony wood inlays and a selection of original Asian art, while the penthouses offer private lap pools and aromatherapy Jacuzzis with the Hong Kong skyline as the backdrop.

Four Seasons Place is relatively new, but Hong Kong has a long history of serviced apartment operations. Two of its most prominent - de Ricou Serviced Apartments and Pacific Place Apartments - date to 1989, when a lot of multinational firms were opening offices in Hong Kong and sending executives from around the world to staff them.

De Ricou was built at Repulse Bay, on the south side of Hong Kong Island, as an alternative to the high-rise jungle of the Central district, according to Martyn Sawyer, general manager of properties and clubs for Hongkong and Shanghai Hotels, which owns the property.

It has 68 two-bedroom duplex suites, with views of Hong Kong's outer islands, ranging from 2,020 square feet to 2,243 square feet and with monthly rents of 65,000 dollars to 90,000 dollars.

The formula has worked so well that the company will include serviced apartments in its Shanghai mixed-use complex, which is expected to open in 2009. "High-end serviced apartments are a global trend, and not restricted to gateway cities such as New York or London," Sawyer said.

Swire Properties, one of Hong Kong's most prominent corporations, built Pacific Place Apartments to complement Pacific Place, its office and retail complex, which covers 5 million square feet in the Admiralty neighborhood.

The site now includes three hotels - Conrad Hong Kong, Island Shangri-La and JW Marriott Hotel Hong Kong - and Swire's partial ownership of all three helped to secure hotel-style services like complimentary memberships at the Conrad Hong Kong's swimming pool and fitness center for apartment residents.

The apartments are in two towers, Parkside and The Atrium, and range from 606-square- foot studios to 2,650-square-foot, three-bedroom suites. Rentals are 42,800 dollars to 176,300 dollars a month.

Last year, as competition at the top end of the serviced apartment category was expected to heat up with the opening of Four Seasons Place, Pacific Place decided to renovate and began a new marketing campaign to trumpet the changes.

AB Concept, an interior design firm based in Hong Kong, added such features as the ubiquitous 42-inch plasma TVs, Bose home theaters and Siemens countertop appliances.

The lead designer, Ed Ng, also added Asian touches to the decor, like the abacuses that are displayed as pieces of art in the living rooms.

Jeremy Lamburn, the apartments' leasing manager, said the renovations had been a good investment.

"In general, demand for luxurious residences has improved since the beginning of 2005, and has remained consistent," he said, noting that about 90 percent of the residents were corporate clients and both the economic recovery in Hong Kong and the growth in trade with mainland China had been good for business.

Sandy Higgins, a partner in a marketing consultancy called The Tank, divides her time bewteen Hong Kong, Manila and New York.

She has been staying at the Parkside tower in Pacific Place for one- to two-month stretches since 2003, sometimes alone and sometimes with members of her family. She believes a combination of factors has produced that loyalty. The most important of these are comfortable surroundings that feel like a home rather than a hotel.

"For those of us who travel, it is very important that we find a place that we like," Higgins said. "The standards of accommodations has become a major factor."

And, Higgins noted, "We are very spoiled in Asia" when it comes to service.

She described what had happened when her brother was expecting a delivery that turned out to involve an additional charge.

She had just tipped a staff member and he was prepared to use the money to pay for the extra charge.

"It was extraordinary!" she said. "It goes to show Swire's attitude towards providing a high level of service. Even the van driver was surprised."


----------



## pedang

*Twin 30-storey GoldIS Tower*
status : proposed
height : unknown















*New Lunch, The Pavilions of Bukit Kiara - four blocks (27, 31, 35 and 36 floors)*
status : open for registration
height : unknown

The Pavilions of Bukit Kiara. Within its 22,000-sq ft area is a 2,000-sq ft gallery which houses the models and displays. There is also a theatrette, creche and playground.














*Intania Klang*
status : open for registration
height : unknown

1. twin tower - 30+ storeys
2. condo - 20+ storeys
3. shoping complex
4. ict college






















*The Palm BBK*
status : u/c
height : unknown


----------



## Mosaic

The Palm BBK is really vivid.


----------



## Mosaic

Well, I don't think The Four season will be completed as schedule in 2008 as the construction has yet commenced.


----------



## pedang

^^ yup u rite.. unless they stat the construction this year.


----------



## pedang

*Grand Hyatt Hotel - 50 storeys *
status : proposed
height : unknown


*Grand Hyatt KL project still awaiting approval * 

By Vasantha Ganesan
[email protected]

April 10 2006

HYATT Group may have to further delay the opening of its first hotel in Kuala Lumpur by another year to 2010 as approval for the building has yet to be obtained.

Business Times was informed that the authorities are still considering approving the proposed five-star 450-room Grand Hyatt, to be located at Jalan Pinang. The hotel is owned by the Brunei Investment Agency and a locally- incorporated private company.

"The project is still under consideration. It has not been approved by the Dewan Bandaraya Kuala Lumpur," an officer from the local authority said.

Last April, Business Times reported that Hyatt Group will have a hotel in the capital in 2009, after its earlier plan to open a Grand Hyatt Duta came to end as the project was never completed.

The officer said that the plans submitted last year have to be amended and that no development order has been issued and building plans have not been approved.

Meanwhile, a Brunei Investment Agency official Suharafadzil Yusof, when contacted, declined to comment on the status of the project.

It is believed that the 50-storey building project will include a hotel, service apartments and an office complex.

The Hyatt Group had in 1994 given the contract to develop the RM570 million Grand Hyatt Duta to Kuala Lumpur Landmark Sdn Bhd, a subsidiary of Olympia Industries Bhd.

Mycom Bhd, the holding company of Olympia, then teamed up with Kuala Lumpur Landmark to develop a 52-storey building to house its headquarters and the hotel.

However, construction was halted in July 1998, when the group encountered financial difficulties during the 1997/98 economic downturn.

The Grand Hyatt Duta was to have been completed in 1997. Until today, the hotel at the corner of Jalan Sultan Ismail and Jalan Ampang remains partly completed. The Hyatt Group is no longer associated with the project.

The Hyatt Group also operates the Hyatt Regency Kinabalu, Hyatt Regency Johor Baru and Hyatt Regency Kuantan.


----------



## Mosaic

^^^What another Five-stars hotel in KL^^^. OMG!!! KL is amazing.


----------



## pedang

*Casa Tropicana - Mix Development * 
status : u/c
height : unknown











*masterplan * 










*progress*


----------



## pedang

*Centro Center - 31 Storeys*
status : u/c
height : unknown










*progress*
































*Suasana sentral loft - 40 Storeys*
status : open for registration
height : unknown


----------



## pedang

> *The Avare - 40 Storeys *
> status : u/c
> height : 150m-200m


*big rendering * 


















*progress works*
a) Boring in Progress
b) Concreting in Progress
c) Installation of Rebar cage
d) PDA test – 30t Drop Hammer


----------



## travellator

g8 work pedang :cheers:, a tip...post 3 or 4 pics at a time for more comfortable viewing


----------



## pedang

^^ i will  



*UEM Group corporate head office - 29 Storey*
status : approved
height : unknown














*New Lunch - The clubhouse "Live,work and play"*
status : approved
height : low-rise


----------



## Mosaic

very nice update news from KL as usual,Pedang. I always check your thread everytime I am in here.


----------



## pedang

^^ thanks :cheers: 



*Kiara 1888 - villas and high rise condos * 
status : open for registration
height : unknown

Location: Mont’Kiara, Kuala Lumpur 
Description: Low rise villas and high rise condos with common facilities 
Expected Completion: December 2008 
Developer: Prisma Melody Sdn. Bhd (subsidiary of Mitraland Goup)


----------



## JAMAICUS

We have been discussing in the Philippine Forum that KL has a project named The Binjai, which looks like a high-ris in the Philippines(please click at the URL) >> http://www.emporis.com/en/wm/bu/?id=106240. Do you have a thread about this project? It seems there is a pic problem.Can anybody confirm?


----------



## myf282828

Taken on Apr 15, 2006.












pedang said:


> *Casa Tropicana - Mix Development *
> status : u/c
> height : unknown


----------



## pedang

Tamansari Update


----------



## Lastresorter

View of Midvalley today. Pics by Lastresorter & Travellator.


----------



## Lastresorter

Cygal Towers @ Pantai


----------



## Mosaic

KL looks nice!!^^^


----------



## LYL

When we gonna have building like this?Height does not matter. 

:bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## johnsonooi

very soon......be patient^^^


LYL said:


> When we gonna have building like this?Height does not matter.
> 
> :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash:


----------



## pedang

*MID Valley @ KL*










*progress*


----------



## pedang

*Emirate Global Centre  * 
status : proposed


----------



## Mosaic

^^^^Great design, very much modern and glassy, I love it.


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth

*New member*

Hi everyone

Great forum!

I dont know if this is the right thread to introduce myself in but nevertheless.

I just registered today, but Ive been checking it out for a few weeks. I currently live in Uppsala, Sweden, but used to live in KL. Miss it alot and I hope to go back soon! Its such a vibrant and fast changing city. 

Looking forward to keeping myself updated with news.

Cheers!


----------



## Mr Bigglesworth

Btw, the Emirates look really cool! Is Jalan conlay near Jln Penang/ Jln P. Ramlee???


----------



## glitz_boy

what are the last 2 rendering? was it refering to same building or 2 different building, eh? looks kewl!


----------



## sc4

Mr Bigglesworth said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Great forum!
> 
> I dont know if this is the right thread to introduce myself in but nevertheless.
> 
> I just registered today, but Ive been checking it out for a few weeks. I currently live in Uppsala, Sweden, but used to live in KL. Miss it alot and I hope to go back soon! Its such a vibrant and fast changing city.
> 
> Looking forward to keeping myself updated with news.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi and welcome to the forum. I'd be great if you could introduce yourself in the Malaysian forum too.....
and check out the latest local happenings and news there as well.....http://skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=164


----------



## european

pedang said:


> *MID Valley @ KL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *progress*


How tall are those towers?


----------



## Very Controversial

I like the Emirates building.


----------



## fire

*newbies here....*

hi all....i just registered yesterday....
i'm currently stationed in singapore...but i'm a malaysian....workin in interior design line....
was very supprise to see these developements in KL...emirates looks marvelous.....how i hope i can get involve in the interior deisgn for the office block..... :wave: :wave:


----------



## sc4

^^^ Hi, get yourself introduced in the Malaysian forum.......
http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=9714707#post9714707

and check out the threads in the Malaysian forum..........
http://skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=164

I've always wanted to be an interior designer too but did not have the opportunity.......


----------



## haze

*WISMA LEE RUBBER facelift! * 

progress..


----------



## Very Controversial

Cool.


----------



## myf282828

Casa Tropicana as of Aug 21, 2006.


----------



## TechGear

WOW


----------



## haze

the list by patchay only at central downtown


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

by Project:Senso


----------



## nazrey

>


by Tulsa


----------



## pedang

constrc around KLCC..



triple-j said:


> Last day in Kl, so I went to KLCC to snap some on going constructions .
> 
> One KL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Park Seven
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Binjai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Binjai Showroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suria Stonor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Oval
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Troika
> (of course nothing could be seen from this level except those cranes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Troika Showroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K-Avenue and Hampshire sumthin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what it is but it is located next to Tabung Haji
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Four Seasons
> (Just cranes...)


----------



## patchay

*LATEST: DAMANSARA CITY @ Damansara Heights KL*


----------



## White_soX

very nice......


----------



## nazrey

by Dustin's Pictures


----------



## TechGear

so nice


----------



## pedang

*oneKL *


















*
progress..*



Blue_Sky said:


> :cheers:


----------



## patchay

*KL 2012?*










The "Brothers" of Petronas will soon rise ...


----------



## johnsonooi

patchay said:


> *KL 2012?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Brothers" of Petronas will soon rise ...


good job patchay!

love to see that in the future...dreaming..........:banana:


----------



## nazrey

Lot 4G8/4G9/4G10/4G11
Coming soon @ Dataran Gemilang (Gemilang Square)


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

*PRECINCT 4* will be developed as the main commercial and business district of Putrajaya. So named to reflect its primary purposes, the Commercial Precinct (Precinct 4) is highly urban and dense. The Precinct will be well serviced by local roads, open spaces and several pocket parks, around which it is organized. Within this precinct located a few pockets of residential uses to ensure that the place is vibrant at all times.

The Commercial Precinct has a total land area of about 213 hectares, of which approximately 45% is devoted to open space. It is located at the southern end of the Core Island.

Various components in the Commercial Precinct establish the character of this precinct. This include the Boulevard, which runs through the precinct linking the east and the west commercial zones. The other dominant components are Dataran Rakyat and Dataran Gemilang, which act as addresses for the buildings that flank them as well as providing visual and physical foci for residents and visitors alike. The third element is the waterfront commercial area which will be the scene for night-time activities, evening events and strolling.

There are three bridges in this Precinct:
- Jambatan Seri Saujana
- Jambatan Seri Setia
- Jambatan Seri Gemilang

*DATARAN GEMILANG (PRECINCT 4)*
Dataran Gemilang is a circular shaped plaza that marks the end of the southern end of Putrajaya Boulevard. As with the other plazas, this plaza has a direct pedestrian access to the Waterfront Promenades and vantage point towards the Putrajaya Dam.

Pedestrian bridge @ Putrajaya Dam


----------



## glitz_boy

The Last batch of the KLCC complex has been out for competition .... gotta wait and see how are the last 3 plot design....


----------



## nazrey

Residential constructions in Putrajaya


----------



## AhChuan

^^ So damn nice. Another dubai. LOL...


----------



## cheese

no, no, no doesn't even close to being Dubai, been there, seen that, done that.


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED*
32 storeys - Binjai Residency
From Malaysian Forum










by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED*
Twin 35 storeys - Marc Service Residence
From Malaysian Forum


----------



## nazrey

26 Boulevard


----------



## nazrey

26 Boulevard


----------



## nazrey

*Casa Suites @ Damansara Intan*


















Tower U/C Next to Tropicana City, SS2:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*Damansara Indah Lifestyle Commercial Centre*

Dijaya will build two more lifestyle commercial centres for its award-winning Tropicana Golf & Country Resort and its adjacent Damansara Indah Resort Homes. These modern lifestyle centres will complement and "liven" up the resort ambience of the two developments.

Damansara Indah Lifestyle Commercial Centre is the bigger development and would cover 14-acre of land in Damansara Indah Resort Homes. This commercial centre would have a pedestrian mall in the middle, lined with palm trees to exude a tropical resort feel. SOHOs (small office home office) with an underground traffic system will be one of the unique feature for this development.


----------



## pedang

*Putrajaya's 1st commercial land sale*

by Yap Yew Jin
Email us your feedback at [email protected]

Putrajaya Holdings Sdn Bhd has sold a parcel of 6,160 sq m of commercial land in precinct 3 Putrajaya to international property group TRW Boulevard Square Sdn Bhd for RM23 million, marking its first commercial land sale to a foreign investor.

Putrajaya Holdings chief executive officer Azlan Abdul Karim said the transaction would provide a greater push towards the development and commercial activities in the city and hoped there would be similar purchases in the future.

"We would only be selling our land to potential buyers if they are really interested in developing it and not just for the sake of speculation," he told reporters after signing the sales and purchase agreement witnessed by Federal Territories Minister Datuk Zulhasnan Rafique here yesterday.

TRW group, incorporated in Hong Kong, claims to be an international property investment and development group directed by a group of multi-disciplined industry professionals.

Azlan said it was also in the midst of discussing a proposed strategic alliance with TRW Group to identify and secure more foreign direct investments (FDIs) to invest in cutting-edge technology industries at the 4,931 ha Putrajaya administrative centre.

"The proposal includes TRW Group developing a blueprint for FDI in Putrajaya, and together with Putrajaya Holdings, embarking on an international investment campaign," he said.

He added that the blueprint would include recommendations to the government to provide benefits and incentives for investors setting up their corporate headquarters in Putrajaya.

TRW senior director Paul Ravelli said it would be developing high quality grade A offices, targeted at government agencies and private corporations dealing with the government, on the acquired land, located opposite the Palace of Justice Complex and next to the Perbadanan Putrajaya Complex.

"The building would consist of two office blocks with the ground floor occupied by retail outlets and facilities to cater to those working within the building," he said, adding that it was expected to be completed two years from now with a gross development cost of RM180 million.

With most of the government buildings completed, Putrajaya is now focusing on the city's commercial and retail development, which has a designated 131 ha or a gross floor area of 4.5 million sq m concentrated in four commercial clusters.

Azlan said the group had completed six commercial buildings with a gross built-up area of about 371,000 sq metres while another five buildings of about 158,000 sq m were under construction.

"The completed commercial buildings include the Alamanda shopping centre, which is now in its third year of operations, and two blocks of office buildings at Menara PjH that are fully tenanted," he said.


----------



## nazrey

*PjH in land deal with TRW *
Updated : 12-07-2007 
Media : The Star 
Story By : LEONG HUNG YEE 


PUTRAJAYA: Putrajaya Holdings Sdn Bhd (PjH) is negotiating with TRW group on the latter's plan to acquire more commercial land in Putrajaya, said PjH chief executive officer Azlan Abdul Karim.

We are now engaged in talks with TRW on its plan to acquire more land for commercial development.

I hope this will be a win-win situation for both parties and provide a greater push towards the development of commercial properties in Putrajaya,¡¨ Azlan said at a sale and purchase agreement signing ceremony between PjH and TRW group yesterday.

PjH has entered into a SPA with TRW Boulevard Square Sdn Bhd to sell 6,160 sq m of land in Precint 3 for RM23.2mil.

TRW Boulevard is part of the TRW group, an international property investment and development group incorporated in Hong Kong.

Chairman Datuk Ishak Imam Abas signed for PjH while TRW Boulevard was represented by senior director Paul Ravelli. The signing was witnessed by Federal Territories Minister Datuk Zulhasnan Rafique.

*Ravelli said the group planned to build on its newly acquired land two office towers one eight-storey and the other with 13 or 15 storeys.*

We have yet to confirm how many storeys we want for the second officer tower but we have engaged consultants and started the designing process, he said, adding that the buildings were scheduled for completion in two years.

Meanwhile, Azlan said PjH and TRW group were discussing a proposed co-operation to identify and secure more foreign direct investments (FDIs) to Putrajaya.

The proposal includes a blueprint for FDIs in Putrajaya and an international investment campaign. The main thrust of the co-operation is to secure investors to invest in cutting-edge technology industries in Putrajaya, he said.


----------



## nazrey

Residential in Putrajaya
by spOt_ON


----------



## nazrey

_*Plaza Kelana Jaya phase II 
PJ's Premier Lakefront Commercial Hub*_

Official site



















From official site


----------



## pangyao™

nazrey said:


> by Project:Senso


is malaysia now belongs to a 1st world country?


----------



## Skyprince

^^ Malaysia is developedbut still developing
Malaysia is still developing but already developed :hilarious:

Malaysia is *near* first-world country.


----------



## pangyao™

cooltemper said:


> Yes, all the designs are futuristic.
> But lots of money has been poured into all those projects.


is malaysia now belongs to a 1st world country? where did malaysia get those money? i'm proud of your gov't, your competing the world very well.


----------



## pangyao™

Skyprince said:


> ^^ Malaysia is developedbut still developing
> Malaysia is still developing but already developed :hilarious:
> 
> Malaysia is *near* first-world country.


where did malaysia get those money? i'm proud of your gov't, your competing the world very well.


----------



## Skyprince

Pangyao.. mmm.. hard to answer that, but basically Malaysia is already an industrialized nation and government gets its income from tax-- Heavy spending on mega-projects and infrastructure and the yield by the form of tax. 

To some extent, Malaysia is already a developed nation-- almost every Malaysians have comfortable and luxurious housing and the roads are superb, 
only you may find lifestyle and procedure here quite slow.


----------



## alsen

malaysia is not a developed or first world country yet.


----------



## Skyprince

^^ Malaysia is a near first-forld.
Maybe after 5 or 6 years it will achieve fully developed


----------



## alsen

nazrey said:


> *Kelana Jaya*
> *THE PARADIGM* - 6 BLOCKS of TOWERS + MALL
> Storeys: 27 - 30 - 31 - 31 - 32 - 33
> 27 & 30 = SOHO suites
> 31s, 32 & 33 = Offices
> 4 storey shopping mall


definitely my favourite project. :cheers:


----------



## Lastresorter

^^ Infrastructure wise yes Malaysia is developed, but not management... We still have lotsa catch up to do in terms of management and servicing...


----------



## nazrey




----------



## Mojim

^^ Lol, I'd love to see that happen as well ^___^


----------



## nazrey

>


@ Gemilang Square


----------



## paw25694

whoa.. KL is so booming! great quality and quantity kay:


----------



## allan_dude

^^ The best projects in South East Aisa!!


----------



## khoojyh

just dont forget to reserve green area too.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


>





> 32 storeys - Binjai Residency
> by James Foong





> Twin 35 storeys - Marc Service Residence
> From Malaysian Forum


25 storeys - 2Hampshire


----------



## nazrey

Lot 4G11


----------



## nazrey

Lot 4G11
38 floors of Office Area


----------



## Lestatlenoir

I just wondering how long does it takes 4 PUTRAJAYA to become a mature city??? :fiddle:


----------



## haze

like a transformers city


----------



## nazrey

Well...See Malayian transformers!!!
"Super Sports Sapiens" 
Click > Bahasa Melaysia



Click > Mandarin



Click > Tamil





Note : Malaysian Satellite TV
Astro's latest commercials and advertisements
_Stadium Astro. The best seat is in your house!_


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Damansara*
> This is the latest commercial project in PJ's Golden Triangle...Damansara Perdana


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Tropicana city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tropicana Designer suites & Signature Office Tower


Tropicana Mall @ Tropicana City


----------



## nazrey

> *_________________*
> *KL’s 10 Most Expensive Condos*





>


*OneKL*
94 Apartments 95 Swimming pools
by James Foong










*The Troika*



>












*K Residence*



>












*The Meritz*



>












*Marc Service Residence*



>


----------



## nazrey

*The Avare *



>












*Park Seven*



>





















*Pavilion Resedences*



>






























*Idaman Residence (Menara TA2)*



>












*The Ampersand *



>


----------



## pedang

*Middle East investors buy into Putrajaya Perdana*

August 9 2007











A GROUP of Middle East investors has teamed up with a foreign listed investment company to transform Putrajaya Perdana Bhd into a construction giant in Malaysia and the Asian region.

The Middle East group plans to use Putrajaya Perdana as its vehicle for global construction projects, with a key focus on Malaysia, Southeast Asia and the Middle East.

The group said yesterday that it was buying Eastern & Oriental Bhd's (E&O) 50.6 per cent stake in developer Putrajaya Perdana for more than RM390 million.

The purchase was made through Swan Symphony Sdn Bhd, which will buy 68.6 million shares of 50 sen each in Putrajaya Perdana.

Swan Symphony is 51 per cent owned by Abu Dhabi-Kuwait-Malaysia Investment Corp (ADKM) and 49 per cent by Autron Investment, a subsidiary of Autron Corp Ltd, which is listed on the Singapore and Australian stock markets.

The major shareholders of ADKM are Sheikh Sabah Mohd S. Al-Sabah, Datuk Tengku Faisal Ibrahim and Yousef Mana S. Al Otaiba.

In a statement, Swan Symphony said it aims to turn Putrajaya Perdana into a construction giant and increase its order book significantly within the next 12 months, riding on the building boom in the region and Gulf countries.

Tengku Faisal said the United Arab Emirates (UAE) and Kuwait are currently experiencing an unprecedented construction and development boom, with more than US$200 billion (RM692 billion) expected to be spent in these sectors as part of the countries' economic development plans.

Sources said the group is vying for several jobs in the UAE, including developments on Saadiyat Island, 500 metres off the coast of Abu Dhabi. A US$27 billion (RM93 billion) mixed commercial, residential and leisure project is under construction on the island and expected to be completed in 2018.

Another potential project is Yas Island, one of the largest natural islands in Abu Dhabi. The island is the site of a US$40 billion (RM138 billion) development project by Aldar Properties that will include retail development, hotels, leisure complex and a motor racing circuit, which will be used to host the Formula One Abu Dhabi Grand Prix from 2009 onwards.

On the domestic front, Tengku Faisal said there are numerous large-scale construction and infrastructure projects in the Iskandar Development Region, Northern Corridor and under the Ninth Malaysia Plan that the group wants to participate in.

"Malaysia is our stepping stone to the region. We like the economic

prospects of the country and the region. Also, Putrajaya Perdana is well-run and has the know-how to capitalise on the construction boom," said Yousef Mana.

Sheikh Sabah, a member of Kuwait's ruling Al-Sabah family, said the acquisition will be the first step in Swan Symphony's larger plan of creating a global construction giant to capitalise on the increasing demand for construction firms globally, especially in the Gulf countries.

Yousef Mana is the director of international affairs at the Abu Dhabi Crown Prince's Court.

His father is adviser to the President of the UAE and also the Oil Minister there.

Tengku Faisal is the director of ING Malaysia and a former executive director of property company Ekovest Bhd.

Analysts believe the cash-rich Kuwaiti investors are attracted to Putrajaya Perdana's niche as a master planning company.

"The group recognises Putrajaya Perdana as a master planning company, a niche property market. Putrajaya Perdana has made its mark in Putrajaya. This is an added advantage when pursuing construction projects in the Middle East," an analyst said.

"The offer price of RM2.90 per share in Putrajaya Perdana, to be paid in cash, will cost Swan Symphony in excess of RM390 million including the entire general offer," Swan Symphony said.

For E&O, the sale is expected to rake in a net gain of some RM99 million, based on the group's audited statements as at March 2007 and after taking into account transaction costs.


Analysts said the investment in Putrajaya Perdana by ADKM reflects the growing interest of Middle East investors in Malaysia.

It is also a vote of confidence in the Government's management of the economy, particularly its pro-business policies, and Malaysia's economic potential.


----------



## haze

*New Project* - *D’Tiara Office and Hotel Suites, 35-storey office tower and a 33-storey hotel suites *










By THE EDGE

KUALA LUMPUR: Oilcorp Bhd is teaming up with Amanah Raya Bhd to jointly develop a 35-storey office tower and a 33-storey hotel suites here at a gross development cost of RM330 million.

In a statement yesterday, Oilcorp said their subsidiaries Magic Coast Sdn Bhd (MCSB) and AmanahRaya Development Sdn Bhd (ADSB) had inked a joint development agreement and the underwriting agreement for the project known as D’Tiara Office and Hotel Suites.

The development on a 8,871 sq m parcel of land is expected to start from September 2007, and targeted for completion by end-2010. The land is valued at RM44.36 million.

ADSB is underwriting the 35-storey office building, which will have 400 car park bays, at a price of RM149.31 million, half of the total development cost.

A total of RM30 million, or 20%, of the total underwriting price would be paid to MCSB as part of the consideration of the underwriting arrangement.

Oilcorp said that as such, the business risk had been significantly reduced in terms of securing future sales of the office units.

It said ADBS would be entitled to 50% of the project’s pre-tax profit, or a minimum guaranteed profit of RM30 million. MCSB has guaranteed a pre-tax profit of at least RM60 million for the project.

Additionally, ADSB will procure up to RM80 million based on a revolving and reducing balance basis to finance the proposed development, Oilcorp said.

Oilcorp expected the project to contribute positively to its earnings and net asset for the next four years from the financial year ending Dec 31, 2007.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *PJ8*
> 39-Storey Service Suites & 17,12 and 13 Storey office buildings


by myf282828


----------



## nazrey

>


31 storeys - The Meritz


----------



## patchay

*
Urban Developments Compiled by Patchay
KL GOLDEN TRIANGLE - KLCC CBD - BUKIT BINTANG - METRO KUALA LUMPUR
List of Under-Construction or in various progress
*

*UPDATED 15 AUGUST 2007*
Name / Floors / Developer / Status


*Highlights*

1. Pavilion KL / Malton Group
- Retail / 7 / Completing Soon
- Residential Tower 1 / 43
- Residential Tower 2 / 50
- 6-star boutique hotel
- DBKL office tower / 19

2. Four Seasons Place / 60, 38 / Venus jv

3. Lot C KLCC / 60 / KLCC Holdings

4. avenueK Residences / Olympia
- Tower 1 / 50
- Tower 2 / 30 / Future Launch

5. KL Sentral / MRCB
- New CIMB Group Headquartes 
- MRCB/UEM Headquarters / 29
- MIDA Headquartes / 30
- SSM (formerly CCM) Headquartes / 31
- MRCB-CMY Capital
- Sooka Sentral Clubhouse / 6 / Completing Soon
- MRCB-Capitaland-Quill Group Lot D / First Q2008
- Lot J and Lot G Apartments and Mall etc / Coming Soon

6. CapSquare KL / Bandar Raya Dev
- CapSquare Condominium 1 / 36 / Completing Soon
- CapSquare Mall / 4 / Completing Soon
- CapSquare Condominium 2 / 27 / End 2007
- CapSquare Office Tower 2 / Future Launch
- 4-Low-rise office blocks and 2 highrise towers

7. Tamansari Riverside Garden City / Coming Soon



*Office Buildings, Hotels & Mixed Developments*

1. Menara Wakaf / 34 / Tabung Haji

2. Menara Commerce / 42 / IJM Corp

3. Menara Glomac / 40 / Glomac

4. Menara Worldwide / 27 / Worldwide Bhd / Delayed

5. Menara HSBC Annexe / 24 / Quill Group

6. *** / 26 / behind Impiana Hotel

7. Menara Goldis / 30, 30 / Tan&Tan & IJM Corp

8. Menara YNH (YNH Center) / 50 / YNH Properties / End 2007

9. D'Tiara Office Tower & Hotel / 33, 35 / Oilcorp Bhd

10. 348 Sentral / 21, 24, 30 / Gapurna Group

11. The Chulan Plaza Hotel @ Jalan Conlay / Boustead Group

12. The ICON / 20, 20 / Mah Sing / Revived



*Residential Towers*

1. Cendana on Jalan Sultan Ismail / 44 / Tan & Tan

2. Crest Jalan Sultan Ismail / 44, 26 / Mudajaya / Coming Soon

3. Berjaya Central Park / 50, 50 / Berjaya Group / Delayed

4. Parkview 2-11 Luxury Suite @ Cecil Chao Centre (Phase II) / 25, 50 / Cheuk Nang-Mayland / Coming Soon

5. Idaman Residence (Menara TA2) / 34 / TA Properties

6. 6-Stonor / 29 / Tan & Tan

7. ONE Kuala Lumpur / 36 / Private

8. Hampshire Residences / 37, 37 / Zelan (formerly Tronoh) & Capitaland

9. One Residency / 30, 25 / Lion Group

10. Oval Suites / 41, 41 / Naza Group

11. The Troika by Norman Foster / 50, 44, 38 / Bandar Raya Dev

12. The Binjai KLCC / 45, 44 / KLCC Holdings

13. The Avare / 40 / Magna Prima

14. Stonor Park / 20, 20 / Beneton Properties / Completing Soon

15. Hampshire Place / 28, 28 / Tan & Tan

16. myHabitat / 36, 36 / AP Land

17. Lot 163 Suites / 26 including 14 for offices / YNH Properties

18. Menara Bintang Goldhill / 19, 19 / Goldhill Group

19. 38 Bidara (at the back of Hotel Istana) / 18 / Goldhill Group

20. Suria Stonor / 25, 26 / Glomac

21. Park Seven / 20 / SDB Properties

22. 231 Tun Razak Suites / 20 / Urban Delta

23. Bintang Fairlane Residences / 30 / Low Yat Group

24. ICON KL / 40 / PJCC Dev / Coming Soon

25. Taragon Puteri KL / 27 / Blue Stone Group

26. Platinum Park / 4-highrises / TTDI of Naza Group / Coming Soon

27. Mayang Residences @ Jln Yap Kwan Seng / 14 / Country View Group

28. Gallery @ U-Thant / 10, 10 / Nam Fatt / Coming Soon

29. Seri Hening Residence (behind Menara Great Eastern) / Great Eastern




*City Centre Low Rise & Others*

1. The Ampersand @ Kia Peng / IJM Properties

2. Times Avenue / 7 1/2 / Commercial

3. Dang Wangi District Police HQ & Apartments

4. Bank Negara Resource Centre



*Recently Completed*

1. The Meritz / 31 / Wing Tai Holdings

2. Binjai Residency / 32 / Amity Property Group

3. 2Hampshire / 25 / Beneton Properties

4. The Orion Condominium / 37 / Private

5. The Tower Service Apartments / 30 / Mayland Properties

6. Taragon Yap Kwan Seng

7. @ KL Sentral by MRCB
- Sentral One (Lot N) / 30 / owned by Tabung Haji
- Suasana Sentral Loft (Lot L)
- Plaza Sentral 2

8. Marc Service Residence / 35, 35 / Beverly Dev

9. Dua Residency / 20, 20 / E&O Properties

10. Parkview 2—11 Luxury Suites (Phase I) / 42 / Cheuk Nang-Mayland

11. Chulan Tower / 16

12. Traders Hotel / 32 / KLCC Holdings / managed by Shangri-La Group

13. Novotel Hydro Majestic Hotel / 28 / owned by Pulai Springs, managed by Accor International

14. Seri Bukit Ceylon / 25 

15. Sommerset Apartments

Others: Menara OCBC; avenueK mall; KLCC Medical Centre; Bangunan TH Selborn; Bangunan Yayasan Tun Abdul Razak; Bangunan Yayasan Selangor; a building near Pertama Complex; Ritz-Carlton Residences KL; Impiana KLCC Hotel & Spa



*Built, Stalled and Abandoned*

1. NAS Pavilion (formerly CN Gallery) / 31, 29, 22 / Private

2. Golden Avenue (formerly Tri-Star) / 36, 33 / LBS Bina

3. Plaza Rakyat / 79, 40, 20 / Mixed-development and supertall tower

4. Bandar Wawasan Vision City Phase 2 / Quill Retail / To be revived soon

5. Menara Li Foong / To be revived soon

6. Grand Duta Hyatt

7. Jalan-Jalan XiTianDi (KL Monorail City)

8. Jalan Damai next to myHabitat / 39, 39, 39



*Proposed & Coming Soon*

1. New YTL Corporate HQ & Serviced Apartments / 62, 35

2. Bolton-Capitaland Super Condominium

3. The new 51-storey Grand Duta Hyatt KL

4. Idaman Bintang / 34, 35, 40 / TA Properties

5. General Corp-UOL Group's Persiaran Hampshire and Offices at Jalan Yew, Pudu

6. SunCity Kuala Lumpur Jalan Peel / 4-highrises 

7. Bukit Kiara Properties @ KLCC

8. OSK Group @ KLCC

9. DNP Group Headquarters

10. Proposed Eastern & Oriental Hotel KL / 40 / E&O Properties



*Others not included???*

45-storey at Jalan Binjai?
A luxury hotel on Jalan Imbi by LPI?
Brunsfield Ampang Embassy Square and Embassy View?
Emirate Global Centre?



*Watch out for future Developments!!!*

by...

The Trillions at Jalan Raja Chulan 
TA Properties - Menara TA3 & 4 / 60, 35
E&O Properties - ex-St Mary site
YNH Properties - company aggresively buying land
etc


Guysss if you have info please feel free to edit or add-on !!!


----------



## nazrey

*Kiaramas Gateway *
35-storey tower and office suites




























Next to Hijauan Kiara
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

New access road to Mont Kiara linking Jln Kuching/Duta Highway:
Beside Kiaraville site:
James Foong


----------



## nazrey

Mont Kiara Low Rises
by haxa


----------



## nazrey

*New Projects*
*D’Kiara*










*10 @ Mont’Kiara*










The Icon


----------



## nazrey

*New & Ongoing Projects*
*Platinum Park*



















Platinum Park captures nature's natural resources of stone, water, wood and 
sky and transforms it into a sanctuary of unique contemporary architectural 
design. Set on a 4-acre piece of land, TTDI and their architects utilized this 
large expanse of land to create a natural haven of soothing sounds of flowing 
water and lush tropical greenery in the heart of the city making it truly, a 
lifestyle and a park within itself.

Platinum Park Residences is a welcoming haven of cascading water features 
and lush landscaped gardens. A refreshing oasis in the heart of the city. 

Designed to ensure you are provided with all the comforts of home and more, 
everything is found right on your doorstep. You will never want to leave 
home.


----------



## nazrey

*New & Ongoing Projects*
45-storey Office Tower, Jalan Binjai










This office tower is located along Jalan Binjai, Kuala Lumpur. The proposed 45-storey building shall be another latest 
landmark in the burgeoning area of Kuala Lumpur. The 1,090,000 sq. ft. tower
also houses a swimming pool and an internal sky gardens at the high level.


----------



## nazrey

*New & Ongoing Projects*
I-Zen Commercial Development


Code:


Client	Regalmont Sdn. Bhd.
Status	In Progress 2006

Located at Jalan Kiara, comprising retail and office space, aims to provide the surrounding neighborhoods, a community shopping center with a family-friendly ambience and an alternative workspace environment. Together, the corporate office tower and office suites block, will offer international and local businesses a new haven away from the hustle bustle of the city centre. The shopping center has a bright and lofty central atrium with dramatic skylights and surrounded by several levels of retail shops, providing more comfort and conveniences suited to our local lifestyle and climate. The oval-shaped atrium and the generous front plaza with a grand flight of steps forming almost an informal amphitheatre setting, are envisioned to be venues for family-oriented community events. The shopping podium is topped by a landscaped roof terrace with supporting recreational facilities such as fitness centre, pool, children’s play area and tennis courts.


----------



## nazrey

*New & Ongoing Projects*
Abodis Condominium


Code:


Client	AIG Global Real Estate Investments (Asia) L.L.C. 
Status	In progress 2007

Proposed 28-storey Luxury Service Apartment with 340 units of apartments and 4 units of penthouses located at *Damansara Heights*, Kuala Lumpur. The project combines modern elevational treatments with efficient planning to achieve a highly rigorous design solution. Modern amenities include swimming pools (ground and roof-top), private function hall, games room/gymnasium, cafe, children’s playground, tennis court and lounge area.


----------



## haze

*NEW!
11 Mon't Kiara*


----------



## haze

*NEW PROJECT*

*Mycom teams up with Merrill Lynch

They will jointly develop land in Kenny Heights*




















Kenny Heights Condominiums [Phase 1] Kuala Lumpur consists of 2 residential projects > by Poole Associates

4 residential tower blocks designed by GDP Architects, KL with 700 units. 37 stories high, situated on a hilltop.

1 luxury 10 story residential 'boutique' block designed by Moxley Architects, London with 235 units in a triangular shaped grouping of buildings.

A Sales Pavilion for the multi-phase 30,000 unit project.


----------



## nazrey

*New & Ongoing Projects*
Emirate Global Centre
@ Jalan Conlay


----------



## nazrey

*New & Ongoing Projects*
YTL Tower


----------



## Sbz2ifc

I think this thread should go to this subforum: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=905


----------



## patchay

*Latest Renderings from Malaysian Forum*



nazrey said:


> From SA Architects Sdn Bhd


----------



## nazrey

by Markuses


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> _*Plaza Kelana Jaya phase II
> PJ's Premier Lakefront Commercial Hub*_
> 
> Official site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From official site


by fatinsg


----------



## nazrey

*I-Zen @ Kiara I*
28 / Coming Soon










*Lumina Kiara*
23, 29, 52 / Coming Soon


----------



## nazrey

*Low Rise Residentials*
The newest on the block:
*MATAHARI*
by James Foong


----------



## Sentient Seas

Kuala Lumpur has an amazing skyline.


----------



## haze

*WCT to build Putrajaya office towers*


September 15 2007


WCT Engineering Bhd has won contracts worth RM457 million to build two office towers in Putrajaya.

The jobs, from Putrajaya Holdings Sdn Bhd, are to design and construct government office buildings consisting of two office towers.

"The construction period is 28 months and the works are expected to be completed by January 2010," WCT said in a statement to Bursa Malaysia yesterday.

Under the build-only contract, the company will receive progress payments from the employer as work progresses.

Shares of WCT rose 2.4 per cent to close at RM6.45 yesterday.

On July 10, WCT won a contract to build the Abu Dhabi Formula 1 circuit, estimated to be more than two billion dirham (RM1.9 billion).


----------



## nazrey

> *New & Ongoing Projects*
> 35 storeys - One KL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 33 storeys - Idaman Residence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 26 storeys - Lot 163 Suites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Updates!
by Guzoer


----------



## nazrey

*KLCC PROJECTS :*
*Completing soon!*
*25 and 26 storeys - Suria Stonor*



>


*45 and 44 storeys - The Binjai*



>


*26 storeys - Office Tower*



>


*20 storeys (7 towers) Park Seven*



>


*50 storeys - K Residence 1*



>


*Ongoing Project*
*Twin 28 storeys - Hampshire Place*



>


*Twin 30-storey - GoldIS Tower*










*Twin 37 Storeys - Hampshire Residence*










*Twin 38 storeys - Myhabitat *










*Twin 41 storeys - The Avare*



>


*Twin 41 storeys - OVAL Suites*



>


*38, 44, and 50 storeys - The Troika*










*40 storeys - Glomac Tower*



>


*60, 38 storeys - Four Seasons Centre*










*60 storeys - Lot C*



>


UPDATES!
by Guzoer 












> *New & Ongoing Projects*
> 35 storeys - One KL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 33 storeys - Idaman Residence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 26 storeys - Lot 163 Suites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Updates!
by Guzoer


----------



## phillybud

Hooray for KL! What a nice collection of luxury highrise apartments. Each was nice ... I didn't see one rendition I didn't like. Congratulations to Malaysia's biggest city as it joins the club of truly world class cities.


----------



## diz

that's not the right redering for the binjai. that's actually the roxas triangle in manila.

nice projects. kay:


----------



## nazrey

*Tiffani*
by Uxbridging


----------



## nazrey

*Lot 4G7*


----------



## nazrey

*New Project*
*Oasis Ara Damansara*










Oasis Ara Damansara is divided into *six phases* of development on 15.7 acres, and has a gross development value (GDV) of RM500mil. It has two office towers integrated into a lifestyle environment featuring shops, a landscaped jogging track, serviced apartments and Central Piazza, featuring cafes and shops as well as a floating stage. 

In will also have a comprehensive security system ranging from CCTV cameras, central monitoring system to how the buildings and service roads are designed to ensure maximum safety.

The development of the first phase, which is likely to start early next year, is expected to generate a GDV of RM133mil. It will comprise 288 shop offices and office suites in two 10 to 12-storey blocks. The first phase is targeted to be completed by end-2009 and all the six phases by 2011. 

The project is undertaken by Sime Darby Brunsfield Holding Sdn Bhd, a joint-venture company between the property divisions of both Sime Darby and Brunsfield. Sime Darby Property, which owns about 87 acres in the area, has some 70 acres of prime commercial land left. The remaining land bank would be used to complement Oasis Ara Damansara by developing a mix of retail and office space and serviced apartments.





































OASIS - OVERVIEW


----------



## nazrey

*New Project*
*Neo Damansara*

Neo Damansara, located at the gateway of PJ's Golden Triangle offers you the best opportunity to let your business grow with competitive pricing and a bright promise of growth. Surrounded by established townships and bustling communities, Neo Damansara also boasts of excellent accessibilities, both vital ingredients for success!

Whether you operate a cafe, restaurant, bridal gallery, fitness centre, a bank! Or an automobile showroom, beauty & slimming centre, health spa, furniture gallery, specialized sports shop or an optical consultant. Neo Damansara is your answer.




























ACTUAL SITE


----------



## nazrey

*Sunway Construction wins RM520mil contracts * 
Thursday September 27, 2007

KUALA LUMPUR: Sunway Holdings Inc Bhd said its wholly-owned unit Sunway Construction Sdn Bhd has won two contracts totalling RM520mil from Putrajaya Holdings Sdn Bhd. 

Under the terms of the contracts, Sunway would build office buildings for the Federal Government in Putrajaya, the company said in stock exchange filing. 

The *two projects* were to be completed by 2010, it said. – Thomson Financial


----------



## nazrey

*Update!*


> *Bank Negara Resource Centre*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Capsquare Retail Street*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WISMA LEE RUBBER facelift*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *42 storeys - Menara Commerce*


----------



## nazrey

*Update!*


> *45 STOREYS - CENDANA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Twin 50 storeys - Berjaya CENTRAL PARK*


by chipple


----------



## nazrey

u/c updates
by jo'nas


----------



## nazrey

*Completed*
13 storeys - 26 Boulevard.










by triple-j


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Putrajaya @ 6pm
> by sooyin


by triple-j


----------



## nazrey

*New Project*
*4 STAR Business Class Hotel on Lot 2C2, Precinct 2, Putrajaya *
Proposed Construction and Completion of Bored Piling and Associated Foundation Works (Package 1) for the Proposed Development of 4 STAR Business Class Hotel on Lot 2C2, Precinct 2, Putrajaya 
fROM azrb





















>


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Projects Review


Update
by Just One Life Photography


----------



## nazrey

*Bukit Bintang*
*27 storeys - Menara Worldwide*










Update!
by triple-j


----------



## nazrey

*42 storeys - Menara Commerce*



















>


From ijm.com


----------



## nazrey

2nd Mosque of Putrajaya
@ The Core island



daijoubu said:


>


by rizalgeo


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Putrajaya @ 6pm
> by sooyin


by rizalgeo


----------



## nazrey

*Capsquare*










CAPSQUARE, RETAIL 



















by triple-j


----------



## nazrey

*PJ8 *
39-Storey Service Suites & 17,12 and 13 Storey office buildings










by triple-j


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Tropicana city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tropicana Designer suites & Signature Office Tower


Update 07 Oct 2007.
by myf282828


----------



## nazrey

> *New & Ongoing Projects*
> 24 storeys - New HSBC Tower
> @ Leboh Ampang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left: Quill group MD Datuk Jennifer Low, Datuk Zarir J. Cama, Quill
> Capita Management director Datuk Michael Ong and HSBC Malaysia senior
> vice-president (banking operations) Leong Soon Cheong pose besides an
> artist’s impression of the new HSBC building
> 
> 
> 
> *Annexe to HSBC HQ*
> By LEONG HUNG YEE
> 
> PETALING JAYA: HSBC Bank Malaysia Bhd does not easily forget its roots as proven by its decision to remain at the spot it started 123 years ago.
> 
> Rather than relocate to newer and bigger premises to cater to further business expansion, it has chosen to lease *a new 24-storey building that will be an annexe to its current headquarters in Leboh Ampang, Kuala Lumpur.*
> 
> Deputy chairman and chief executive officer Datuk Zarir J. Cama said: “This (Leboh Ampang) was the spot on which HSBC started 123 years ago and we have really prospered during these years.
> 
> “Our feng shui here has been very good and I am not going to disrupt it.”
> 
> He said it was much more cost effective for the group to refurbish and rent a new building than to move to another place.
> 
> Zarir was speaking after signing an agreement with Quill group of companies on the lease for the new HSBC building yesterday.
> 
> *The Quill group will design and build the 265,000-sq-ft building and then lease it to HSBC. Besides the annexe, the HSBC headquarters will also get a facelift. *
> 
> Quill group executive director Datuk Michael Ong said HSBC Malaysia would be taking a 15-year lease on the Grade A office building, which is expected to cost RM100mil to develop.
> 
> Construction is expected to start in June for completion by the first quarter 2010.
> 
> HSBC Malaysia currently leases two buildings from the Quill group – the HSBC Service Centre in Section 13, Petaling Jaya, and HSBC Group Service Centre in Cyberjaya.
> 
> On the bank's application for an Islamic banking licence, Zarir said it was still awaiting Bank Negara approval to set up a full-fledged Islamic banking subsidiary.
> 
> After opening the four additional branches allowed under the central bank's liberalisation move last year, HSBC Malaysia was now awaiting the central bank's policy on branch licences before planning for more branches in the country.
> 
> “We are always keen to open more branches but we will have to wait for the central bank's policy and guidelines before we make any decision,” Zarir said.
Click to expand...

by triple-j


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *New & Ongoing Projects*
> 43 & 50 storeys - Pavilion Residences
Click to expand...

by Qiping


----------



## nazrey

Lot 4G7 
16 storey office tower
by fital65


----------



## nazrey

*Lot 4G7 *
16 storey office tower
by fital65


----------



## nazrey

> *New Project*
> *4 STAR Business Class Hotel on Lot 2C2, Precinct 2, Putrajaya *
> Proposed Construction and Completion of Bored Piling and Associated Foundation Works (Package 1) for the Proposed Development of 4 STAR Business Class Hotel on Lot 2C2, Precinct 2, Putrajaya
> fROM azrb


by spOt_ON


----------



## nazrey

> *Solaris Mon't kiara*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aspiring entrepreneurs and well-heeled businessmen will be excited about [email protected]’Kiara, commercial shop office blocks situated on 13 acres of freehold land.
> 
> [email protected]’Kiara Phase 1 comprises 79 stylishly designed units of 3-, 4- and 5-storey shop offices which features cutting-edge futuristic designs. Phase 2 consists of 3 towers of 8- to 10-storey office suites and retail outlets with a 4-storey basement car park.


by dtpm


----------



## nazrey

*Update* 



> *Solaris Dutamas*


by dtpm


----------



## nazrey

*Update*



nazrey said:


> *10 @ Mont’Kiara*


dtpm


----------



## nazrey

*Update*


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Completing soon!*
> *WISMA LEE RUBBER facelift*


*Update*
by melvinmah


----------



## nazrey

*Completing soon!*
*Regent KL to Millennium KL*



>


*Update*
by triple-j


----------



## haze

*KUALA LUMPUR 2057 *
From veritas news


----------



## haze

*new proposal*

*50 Storey Office Tower at KLCC *












*Bank Muamalat Tower*












*Bumiputra Square*











*Office Building at Lrg Gombak*


----------



## johnsonooi

haze said:


> *new proposal*
> 
> *50 Storey Office Tower at KLCC *


This maybe Lot D, expert?


----------



## nazrey

johnsonooi said:


> This maybe Lot D, expert?





baqthier said:


> *KLCCP to develop last strategic area*
> *Friday August 19, 2005*
> BY SUSAN TAM
> 
> 
> Datuk Ishak Imam Abas
> KLCC Property Holdings Bhd (KLCCP) intends to develop a maximum 1.3 million sq feet of its last strategic area – Lot D – after studying ways to optimise land use.
> 
> Without revealing Lot D’s gross development value (GDV), chief executive officer Datuk Ishak Imam Abas said the area was strategic as it was *located in front of KLCCP’s five-star Mandarin Oriental hotel*.
> 
> Its GDV is dependent on the quality and functionalities of the buildings to be built on it, he told reporters after the company AGM in Kuala Lumpur yesterday.
> 
> Ishak said the Lot C development was on track with construction scheduled to start in February and completion of the first phase expected to be 18 months later. This expansion, estimated at about RM500mil, consists of three phases.
> 
> The first, known as the Podium, is a six-storey expansion of the existing shopping mall, Suria KLCC. The second is a 21-storey office block while the final phase consists of 26-storey service apartments.
> 
> The potential revenue from this expansion comes up to a maximum of RM1.3mil in rental from the mall and RM4mil from the office building, depending on the tenancy arrangements. These figures are derived from possible rental rates ranging from RM6 to RM10 per square foot.
> 
> Oakwood International Ltd has been selected to operate the service apartments.
> 
> Financing for this expansion will either be based on a 60:40 or 70:30 ratio, with the larger percentage of funding to be made up of debt and the remaining, equity or internally-generate funds.












> Another Office Tower at the proposed site.Not in Lot D!












pedang said:


> *KLCC Property to focus on existing locations*
> *19-07-2007: by Harpreet Bhal*
> 
> 
> KLCC Property Holdings Bhd will concentrate on extracting value from its existing properties in the Kuala Lumpur City Centre (KLCC) vicinity, as well as on developing new parcels of land around the area in a bid to sustain growth for the company.
> 
> The property developer intends to capitalise on the high demand for office space in Kuala Lumpur by increasing rentals. The company boasts a portfolio of premium developments, including the Petronas Twin Towers, Menara Maxis, Menara ExxonMobil, Dayabumi, Suria KLCC and Mandarin Oriental Hotel.
> 
> "The buoyant economic growth is also supporting demand for office space. Going ahead we see rates firming up if the economy continues to be buoyant," the company's chief executive officer Datuk Nasarudin Md Idris told reporters after the AGM here yesterday.
> 
> The Petronas Twin Towers, a prime address and national landmark, commands some of the highest rental rates in the city. The two towers are on a triple-net lease to Petronas and rentals are reviewed every three years. The last increase took place last year.
> 
> "We have room to also improve on our hotel business by increasing occupancy as well as average room rates," said Nasarudin, adding that room rates at the Mandarin Oriental averaged RM512.70 last year, with an occupancy rate of 79 %.
> 
> He said the company had no plans to sell any of its prime location properties or expand into other areas outside the KLCC vicinity, as there was still much to be done to develop the current site.
> 
> The company is currently developing a parcel of land known as *Lot C* into a 59-storey office block to complement the adjacent Petronas Twin Towers.
> 
> Nasarudin said structural work was currently being carried out on-site but declined to disclose the value or cost of the project. However, he said the company was approaching Petronas to be the anchor tenant. The project is expected to be completed by 2010.
> 
> *"Besides that, we also have another parcel of land called Lot D. That's something we need to think about in terms of what kind of development we want to have there," he added. The company is also considering acquisitions but there are no immediate plans.*
> 
> For the financial year ended March 31, 2007, KLCC Property Holdings posted a net profit of RM2 billion against RM117.34 million previously, due to the fair value adjustment of investment property following the adoption of Financial Reporting Standards (FRS) 140. Revenue for the period grew to RM780.75 million compared to RM748.25 million posted in 2006.


Lot C
Lot D


----------



## haze

*new project*

*Setia Sky Residences *



Greg said:


> Situated at the heart of Kuala Lumpur city centre, Setia Sky Residences is a freehold serviced apartment with an ultra chic façade that is set to further enhance the KL city skyline. It is designed with luxurious facilities and amenities to cater to urbanites and their flamboyant lifestyle.
> 
> Setia Sky Residences, measuring 5.96 acres (24,140m2) in total development area, is strategically located at the intersection of Jalan Tun Razak and Jalan Raja Muda Abdul Aziz Shah, within a 5km radius from KLCC. It is easily accessible via a comprehensive network of city routes, highways and public transportation system, into and out of the city centre. It is surrounded by a variety of public facilities such as the National Art Gallery, National Library, National Heart Centre (IJN), National Cultural Theatre, Kuala Lumpur General Hospital, banking and financial institutions.
> 
> t h e p r o p e r t y
> 
> Purely residential, Setia Sky Residences offers a wide range of facilities and amenities to its residents amidst space and luxury. From relaxation to entertainment, modern day needs are encompassed within the comfort of home.
> 
> It is manned by professional security personnel 24-hours a day with controlled entry/exit access points, secured and guarded to ensure better safety and peace of mind for residents.
> 
> proposed facilities & services
> 
> Environmental Deck Recreational space with ample facilities for family outdoor fun
> 
> Sky Club Caters to the need for space to host private gatherings, parties & entertainment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard of this development long time ago, but SP Setia did not want to provide me with any details. I read that they show Sky Residences at the Cityscape Dubai event and as I knew that Imre from the Dubai forum was there, I asked him to take a picture and post it for us.
> Thanks a lot Imre for your help kay:


----------



## haze

haze said:


> *
> 
> Bumiputra Square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

More details



alsen said:



Why am I not suprised you would post such things

---------

anyway...location


















Click to expand...

*


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> PJ Trade Centre


*Update*
by triple-j


----------



## nazrey

>


*Update*
22 flrs - One Menerung, Bangsar
Showroom underconstruction next to Cascadium condo


----------



## nazrey

*UDA to develop Pudu Prison*
Monday October 22, 2007


*SEGAMAT: The Urban Development Authority (UDA) is developing the site of the Pudu Prison in Kuala Lumpur into a commercial-cum-residential centre. *

UDA chairman Datuk Baharum Mohamad said the site had been handed over to UDA in exchange for the construction of a new prison at Sungai Buloh. 

He said the Federal Territory land administrator had imposed a RM150mil premium before UDA was allowed to develop the site for commercial purpose. 

“We will negotiate with the Federal Territory Land and Mines Department for the premium to be reduced,” he told reporters after hosting a Hari Raya open house at Kampung Pogoh yesterday. 

Baharum said UDA was allocating RM15mil to repair the food stalls at the Angsana Plaza Shopping Complex, near Tampoi in Johor Baru to make them more convenient for customers. 

He said the food stalls at the shopping complex were popular among visitors, including those from Singapore. – Bernama


----------



## nazrey

Pudu Jail
by Danny Toh


----------



## nazrey

*UDA to unlock potential of Pudu jail area*
By Adeline Paul Raj
October 15 2007
BusinessTimes



> The project, currently referred to as the Bukit Bintang Commercial Centre, will have a gross development value of RM2 billion, says UDA general manager of urban development division


PROPERTY developer UDA Holdings Bhd will begin transforming the Pudu Prison area in Kuala Lumpur into a commercial hub next year. 

"We have plans to turn the area into a commercial development, which will include retail centres, offices, residences and parks," UDA general manager of urban development division, Nooraini Mohamad Rashidi, told Business Times in an interview. 

The development is currently referred to as the Bukit Bintang Commercial Centre, but there will be a name change once it has been completed. 

The project, expected to stretch over eight to 10 years, will have a gross development value of RM2 billion, she said. 

UDA had agreed to buy the 8.1ha land housing the prison from the government in May 1999. 

It was offered the development rights and first right of purchase of the land in exchange for having built the Sungai Buloh Prison. 

The group is still in the midst of finalising ownership details. 

UDA expects to kick off the project with a residential development comprising affordable apartments. 

This will be followed by retail centres and later, offices. 

It plans to include some iconic structures as part of the development. 

The Pudu Prison, Malaysia's oldest remand centre and built by the British in 1895, closed down in 1996 and was briefly turned into a tourist attraction. 

Today, it serves as a detention centre for drug addicts in the city. This is, however, temporary as the Kuala Lumpur City Hall is expected to build new facilities to re-house the addicts next year, Nooraini said. 

"We will look at commencing work on the commercial project in 2008," she said, adding that this would begin with demolition works. 

Despite the area's prime location, UDA may have an uphill task persuading superstitious Malaysians to buy property on a former prison site where some of the country's most notorious criminals, like Botak Chin, were executed. 

UDA, however, is counting on people to have short memories once they see how attractive the area can look and feel once work on it is completed. 

"It could be a marketing nightmare. But as in all places, after a while, people will forget," Nooraini said. 

UDA has had previous experience in developing prison sites. It has, for example, built the Jerejak Resort & Spa on Penang's Jerejak Island, which used to be a prison. 

Nooraini said the plan to develop the Pudu Prison area is part and parcel of UDA's mandate to increase Bumiputera property ownership in urban areas.


----------



## nazrey

Code:


Major Development :
[url=http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=104953&page=2]Pudu[/url] NEW!
[url=http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=484402&page=4]KL Sentral[/url]
[url=http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=522048]Mon't Kiara[/url]
[url=http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=425225&page=5]Mid Valley City[/url]
[url=http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=353924]Tamansari[/url]


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Completing soon!*
> *Regent KL to Millennium KL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Update*
> by triple-j
Click to expand...

*The Grand Millennium brand sets new benchmark in luxury travel*
23/10/2007

Millennium & Copthorne Hotels plc (M&C), one of the world’s fastest-expanding and dynamic hotel companies, introduces its new brand of luxury hotels with the launch of Grand Millennium Kuala Lumpur. The five-star Grand Millennium Kuala Lumpur is M&C’s flagship property in Malaysia, and *the first Grand Millennium hotel in the world*.

There are four major brands in the M&C portfolio – the Grand Millennium, Millennium, Copthorne and Kingsgate. Located in major gateways and key cities, the Grand Millennium is the most prestigious and luxurious of the brands, designed for the wellheeled international traveller accustomed to the highest level of service and facilities.

The Millennium brand, comprising upscale and deluxe properties, offers premium accommodation for the savvy business and leisure traveller. Catering to the midmanagement corporate market is the Copthorne brand, while the budget-conscious traveller favours the Kingsgate brand.

In response to the dynamic growth in luxury travel market, the Grand Millennium Kuala Lumpur will soon be completing a multimillion-dollar (US$) makeover to reflect a contemporarily elegant identity. The hotel is the recipient of numerous international awards, including the Hospitality Asia Platinum Award for Service Excellence, and the Hospitality Asia Platinum Award for Best Executive Club Lounge.

“This is truly a historic occasion for M&C and we are very excited to be able to roll out the Grand Millennium brand, which will deliver a new luxury hotel experience. The Grand Millennium brand aspires to offer unparalleled amenities and impeccable service, where first-class experience is a norm rather than an exception. It is a brand name that is dedicated to the highest standards of luxury,” said Mr Kwek Leng Beng, Chairman of London-listed Millennium & Copthorne Hotels plc, of the Kuala Lumpur property.

Strategically located at the heart of the Golden Triangle – the capital city’s premier business, shopping and entertainment district – the Grand Millennium Kuala Lumpur is within walking distance of major shopping malls and more than 3,500 shops, including the newly-acclaimed Pavilion commercial complex adjacent to the hotel.

“Grand Millennium Kuala Lumpur is the strategic choice for our Group’s first Grand Millennium property. With the luxurious enhancements to this iconic hotel’s facilities and its outstanding service culture as the point of difference amidst growing competition, we are confident that the Grand Millennium Kuala Lumpur will bring luxury hotel accommodation to an entirely new level,” said Mr Michael Sengol, Chief Operating Officer of M&C Hotels plc.

Upon completion of the refurbishment before end of this year, the Grand Millennium Kuala Lumpur will feature 468 elegantly transformed guestrooms and suites; grand lobby and reception areas; a tropical-themed outdoor swimming pool; The Executive Club, which offers executive privileges and personalised Butler Service; 15,000 square feet of conference and banqueting space with the services of a dedicated Events Team; a fullyequipped Health Club; and a Spa offering massage therapies and beauty treatments with separate facilities for men and women.

Apart from M&C’s strategy of focussing on actively maximising yield management opportunities, the Group is also carrying out refurbishment works on a number of existing hotels in addition to rolling out more hotels in East Asia, Middle East, Europe and United States. In London, the Millennium & Copthorne Hotels at Chelsea Football Club have undergone a multimillion-pound refurbishment to ensure that this unique destination is the ideal place to stay after “the big match”. In the UAE, the Group will soon unveil the Millennium Towers Dubai Hotel & Apartments. In Asia, the Millennium Sukhumvit Bangkok Hotel and Millennium Resort Patong Phuket in Thailand are also slated to open year-end, while the Grand Millennium Beijing and Millennium Chengdu in China will open in 2008.


----------



## nazrey

> *_________________*
> *KL’s 10 Most Expensive Condos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Troika*
Click to expand...

*Foreigners encouraged by relaxed restrictions*
October 2007
property-report


Ahead of an exhibition for The Troika in Hong Kong, Darien Bradshaw, Regional Director, International Properties Division for Colliers International, said that prices for the *Sir Norman Foster-designed project in KLCC* have risen dramatically since its launch. “Prices have doubled since we first sold The Troika in Hong Kong in 2005,” Bradshaw told Property Report, adding that most of the best units, such as those with views of Petronas Towers, have already been sold.

Today, prices for the 172-unit mixed-use development, which is set to be completed by the end of 2009, start from about RM2.25 million or just under S$1 million for standard units, which range from 2,142-3,336 sq ft. The eight penthouses, meanwhile, range from 5,441sqft to a whopping 21,689sqft.

Bradshaw revealed that property investors, with five or more apartments in the region, made up a significant number of the Hong Kong-based buyers of The Troika. “Our buyers are made up of locals, Asian buyers, and expats from the UK, Australia and so on,” he said. “Generally, they’re people with a portfolio of properties across Asia, including many investment bankers, and they’re looking for buy the best projects in each market.”

The government’s relaxation of restrictions on foreign buyers has helped spur renewed interest from foreign markets. Since December 20, 2006, foreigners have been allowed to buy properties above RM250,000 without seeking approval from the Foreign Investment Committee, and can buy more than one unit. The real capital gains tax for property investors was then abolished on April 1. 

“The scrapping of the capital gains tax and various restrictions have been a huge boost for new sales. When I look at Malaysia now, I compare it to the UK and New Zealand for transparency and ease of buying property, with low acquisition disposal costs,” Bradshaw said.

“Malaysia also offers the ability for a foreigner to secure loans of up to 70-80%, which is something you can’t do easily in Thailand, for example. There’s also an active second-hand market, which is not as advanced as Singapore or Hong Kong, but it is there.”

KLCC is fast becoming the city’s elite residential area, with high-profile condos bordering the park also including The Binjai, The Four Seasons, One KL and The Marc. As such, Bradshaw believes The Troika presents an interesting opportunity for buyers. 

“The Troika should hold in value because of both its iconic design by Foster and Partners but also because of its prime location on the edge of KLCC Park, with great views of the park and the Petronas Towers,” he said. “I actually think The Troika will raise the value of the entire area, as the prices of nearby residences with a view of The Troika will go up in value, just as if they have a view of the Petronas Towers.”

The 2.13-acre project by Bandar Raya Development Berhad (BRDB) features three towers linked by 24-storey skybridges: *the 38-storey Tower A (60 units), the 44-storey Tower B (34 units) and the 50-storey Tower C (78 units)*. Tower B’s residential units are from level 25 upwards, as the lower levels will feature boutique offices, shops and restaurants. Facilities include a swimming pool, jacuzzi, sauna, wading pool, gym, games room, outdoor recreation area, barbeque area and courtyard.


----------



## nazrey

*> KUALA LUMPUR | The Troika | 204m | 177m | 160m*


----------



## skyscraperboy

Is the Troika will be the tallest condo in KL???


----------



## nazrey

*KLCC ICONIC LANDMARK*



> KLCC (2001)


*Update :*
Glomac Tower | 168m | 40 fl | U/C
The Troika | 204m | 177m | 160m | U/C
K Residence | 50 fl | T/O
Four Seasons Centre | 60 fl | 38 fl | U/C
KLCC Lot C | 267m | 60 fl | U/C

Glomac Tower










The Troika










KLCC Lot C



















K Residence & Four Seasons Centre


----------



## nazrey

>


*Update :*
45,44 storeys - The Binjai
Twin 41 storeys - OVAL Suites
41storeys - The Avare
Twin 30-storey - GoldIS Tower
Twin 24st - Suria stonor
Seven 20st blocks - PARK 7

The Binjai / Suria stonor /PARK 7












> The Avare


by triple-j
Goldis Tower










Oval Suites & The Avare


----------



## nazrey

*Update :*
*35-storey - ONE KL*
KL’s Most Expensive Condo!



>





















*“My father said we might as well fill it up with water – and that's how the concept of the private swimming pool was born,” *



> by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

From the Angle
by andrei.cretu


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *PJ8 *
> 39-Storey Service Suites & 17,12 and 13 Storey office buildings


by Fantaz


----------



## nazrey

*Abandoned RM1.3bil Plaza Rakyat project to be revived*
By JACK WONG
TheStar Saturday 27 October 2007





> *79 & 59 Storey*
> *initial rendering 79-storey 382m 1,253ft*


KUCHING: The proposed RM1.3bil Plaza Rakyat project in Jalan Pudu, Kuala Lumpur, which has been abandoned for a decade, will be revived and completed in five years. 

Plaza Rakyat Sdn Bhd chairman Tan Sri Ting Pek Khiing said construction work on the RM420mil Phase One project, which comprises a seven-storey shopping complex and other amenities, *was expected to begin in two weeks.* :cheers: 

The company will jointly undertake the project, which involves the redevelopment of 16.2 acres with Kuala Lumpur City Hall (DBKL). 

Global Upline Sdn Bhd, of which Ting is the adviser, will be involved in the construction work. The company has built several major airports in Sarawak and Sabah. 

Ting said Plaza Rakyat would sign a new contract with DBKL following the approval by Prime Minister Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi to change certain conditions of the original contract. One of the new terms allows outright sale of the properties in Plaza Rakyat to interested parties. 

“New funding for the project is in place,” Ting told reporters here yesterday. 

The shopping complex would have a net lettable area of over 1mil sq ft. Phase One will also house the new Pudu terminal for 80 buses and a taxi station for 250 vehicles, both in the basement area. The six-storey car park, which has 3,500 parking lots, has been completed. 

“The Phase One project will be fully completed and operational in 30 months,” he added. 

Ting, also chairman of Wembly Industries Holdings Bhd (which owns Plaza Rakyat Sdn Bhd), said other *main components of Plaza Rakyat were a proposed 79-storey office tower cum apartments, a 59-storey serviced apartment, a 450-room four-star hotel and a 150-room budget hotel. *

He said the office tower was one of the federal capital ‘s tallest buildings with reimposed concrete structure. 

“*We expect the entire project to be completed in five years.* When fully operational, Plaza Rakyat will change the landscape of the Puda area.” 

Ting said the completion of Plaza Rakyat would bring income to Wembly Industries, which was now under trading suspension. 

“Wembly Industries will be restructured and this will benefit the shareholders,” he added. 

Ekran Bhd, of which Ting is also chairman, owns a 32% stake in Wembly Industries.


----------



## nazrey

The Site


----------



## nazrey

by myf282828


----------



## nazrey

*CIMB-Mapletree buying YNH condo, say sources*
Monday October 29, 2007
By DAVID TAN












A scale model of the Ceriaan Kiara project in Mont' Kiara.

CIMB-Mapletree has agreed to purchase one block of YNH Property Bhd's Ceriaan Kiara project in Mont' Kiara, according to sources close to the deal. 

The project comprises two luxurious condominium blocks, each with 119 units, located opposite the Garden International School. 

StarBiz learned that the acquisition had an estimated gross sales value of over RM60mil. It is understood that there would also be other deals with CIMB-Mapletree soon. 

YNH has sold over 85% of the units in the other block. 

It is learnt that the capital value of similar properties in the Mont' Kiara area has risen about 20% from a year ago. At present, the selling price is RM450 to RM600 per sq ft. 

The Ceriaan Kiara project, currently under construction, is about 30% completed and will be fully finished in 2009. 

CIMB-Mapletree is a joint venture between CIMB Real Estate Sdn Bhd, a wholly owned subsidiary of CIMB Group, and Mapletree Capital Management Pte Ltd, a wholly owned unit of Mapletree Investments Pte Ltd. 

Mapletree Investments, in turn, is wholly owned by Temasek Holdings (Private) Ltd. 

Recently, YNH Property appointed Fraser Hospitality Pte Ltd to manage its RM300mil Lot 163 Suites project in Jalan Perak, Kuala Lumpur. 

Fraser Hospitality, which is a wholly owned subsidiary of Fraser & Neave Ltd, is an international serviced residence management company providing consultancy and other services.


----------



## nazrey

haze said:


> *NEW!
> 11 Mon't Kiara*


*Strong first quarter results for Sunrise* 
Wednesday October 24, 2007
TheStar


KUALA LUMPUR: Sunrise Bhd said yesterday net profit in the first quarter to September surged 260% from a year ago to RM75.17mil as ongoing developments continued to bring in strong sales. 

Revenue stood at RM220.62mil, up 114% from a year earlier. 

First-quarter net profit was also lifted by proceeds from the sale of retail units and car park lots in Plaza Mont' Kiara in Kuala Lumpur. 

“The board is confident of the company's prospects in the coming financial year,” Sunrise said in notes accompanying its results. 

Substantial unbilled sales and more new launches would sustain growth, it said. 

The group's unbilled sales stood at RM1.3bil at end-September. 

It will launch *11 Mont' Kiara*, a luxurious condominium development comprising 338 units, and Residence, an exclusive bungalow development, by June next year. – Thomson Financial


----------



## smoothcake

as much as i love kl, jb, penang and putrajaya.... the fact is I LOVE MALAYSIA


----------



## nazrey

View from Putrajaya International Convention Centre
by pjfncs27


----------



## nazrey

*New Project
Developers join forces to build luxurious Twins at Damansara Heights *
27 Nov 2007 5:28 PM
THEEDGE










KUALA LUMPUR: Four established property developers have teamed up to develop a luxury premier high-rise residential project known as Twins at Damansara Heights in the Damansara town area. 

The four, Malaysia’s the Lion group, the real estate investment arm of American International Group Inc, Singapore-based Koh Maju, and Heeton Holdings Ltd, will form a joint-venture company, Panareno Sdn Bhd. 

In a statement yesterday, Panareno said the two-tower project, which is set to be launched later this month, would be built on a 0.87ha freehold land located at Damansara Heights fronting Jalan Damanlela and adjacent to Jalan Johar.

It said the project would offer 318 units of luxury residential suites, built on twin 36-storey blocks, with 159 units in each block. 

“These two spectacular “avant garde” towers with a glistening fusion of glass and metal will allow one to enjoy the view of the surrounding affluent neighbourhood and the city skyline. 

“Twins at Damansara Heights offers seven different unit types, with unit sizes starting from 766sq ft to 2,078sq ft for the standard units and from 2,171sq ft to 5,261sq ft for the penthouse suites which are duplex and triplex suites,” it said. 

Eric Ooi, managing director of Knight Frank Malaysia, the appointed exclusive marketing agent for the project, said Twins at Damansara Heights was well poised to be an iconic landmark in the notable Damansara area. 

He said Twins at Damansara Heights was surrounded by the elite neighbourhoods of Bangsar, Sri Hartamas, Damansara Jaya, Damansara Utama, and Mont Kiara. 

The project, which is expected to be completed in Nov 2010, will offer facilities including two sky gymnasiums, a studio suitable for yoga, aerobics workout and dance sessions, swimming pool, landscaped gardens, and home automation security system. 

The concept architect is Axis Architects Planners of Singapore whose credentials include The Oceanfront @ Sentosa Cove, Savannah CondoPark and The Pier @ Robertson Quay; while the local architect is Veritas Architects. 

Clouston Design, whose benchmark projects include Sierramas Resorts Homes, Suria Stonor and Putrajaya Waterfront, is the appointed landscape architect.


----------



## nazrey

*New Project*
*KL Empire State Tower*
30 storeys


----------



## YeahWho

^^tasteless name. Can't they come up with a more creative name other than copying other ppl's name? Also, calling a 30-level bldg Empire State is a joke of the century.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *New Project*
> *KL Empire State Tower*
> 30 storeys


*Update:*
KL State Tower Site View
Jalan Tun Razak


----------



## ^tamago^




----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Kiaramas Gateway *
> 35-storey tower and office suites


Update :
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Kiaramas Ayuria*
> Three 35-storey towers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by James Foong


Update:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Kiaraville*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by James Foong


Update:
by dtpm


----------



## nazrey

> *Solaris Mon't kiara*


Update :
by dtpm


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Sterling PJ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by James Foong


Update :
Sterling project, kelana jaya, pj
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

IOI Square
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *New Project
> Twins at Damansara Heights *


*Update :*
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *New Projects*
> *DAMANSARA [email protected] Damansara Heights *


*Update :*
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

haze said:


> *New Projects*
> *the bangsar south *
> <http://www.bangsarsouth.com/>


*Update :*


----------



## nazrey

> *_________________*
> *KL’s 10 Most Expensive Condos*





> *The Avare*
> 41 storeys


*Update :*
KLCC
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

> *_________________*
> *KL’s 10 Most Expensive Condos*





> *The Troika*


*Update :*
KLCC
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

> *_________________*
> *KL’s 10 Most Expensive Condos*





> *One KL*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *“My father said we might as well fill it up with water –
> and that's how the concept of the private swimming pool was born”*
Click to expand...

*Update :*
KLCC
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

> *_________________*
> *KL’s 10 Most Expensive Condos*





> *Park Seven*


*Update :*
KLCC
by James Foong


----------



## dave.nerven

Thanks! I didn't know that so I'll go and have a look next week.

I just saw that the expected launch price is 1800 RM psf, which is pretty much on a par with prices in Bangkok and maybe even Singapore. Do you think that this represents good value for money? I know nice places in some top European cities cheaper than this!


----------



## haze

thanks Nazrey


----------



## Greg

dave.nerven said:


> Thanks! I didn't know that so I'll go and have a look next week.
> 
> I just saw that the expected launch price is 1800 RM psf, which is pretty much on a par with prices in Bangkok and maybe even Singapore. Do you think that this represents good value for money? I know nice places in some top European cities cheaper than this!


I cannot talk from an investor's perspective, but I understand that the magic number used to be 1000 psf and now it is approaching 2000 psf. I think that 1800 is on par with Troika, Four Seasons etc. 
Personally I think the price is okay and I feel that KL is the place to be in the years ahead as Bangkok is too large and Singapore too crowded.


----------



## nazrey

*Update :*
Lot 4G7 - 16 storey office tower (No rendering)
by Pandilex


----------



## Xabi

Nice pictures! I like specially this building:



nazrey said:


>


----------



## patchay

nazrey said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong patchay!


Well done Nazrey!!! :applause::applause:


----------



## nazrey

*KUALA LUMPUR : 
|| City of Twin Towers || * 
*Twin 35 storeys - Marc Service Residence*










*25 storeys - 2Hampshire*
by rizalhakim

















*45 and 44 storeys - The Binjai*
by James Foong












> *25 and 26 storeys - Suria Stonor*


by James Foong












> *Twin 30 storeys - Goldis Tower*


by James Foong












> *Twin 41 storeys - OVAL Suites*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Twin 41 storeys - The Avare*


by fritz_kaktus












> *Twin 37 Storeys Towers - Hampshire Residence*


by James Foong





















> *Twin 28 storeys - Hampshire Place*


by rizalhakim





















> *Twin 38 storeys - MyHabitat*


----------



## nazrey

> *60, 38 storeys - Four Seasons Centre*


by mankusz


----------



## nazrey

*42 storeys - Menara Commerce*



















>


by Pandilex


----------



## nazrey

*45 STOREYS - CENDANA by Tan & Tan*










by Pandilex


----------



## nazrey

*26 storeys - Office Tower*
by Nishant.gupta










*34 storeys - Menara Wakaf*


----------



## nazrey

*New HSBC Tower & Menara Lee Rubber Facelift*



















Menara Lee Rubber


----------



## nazrey

*Menara Worldwide*










by myf282828


----------



## nazrey

*30,16,13 storeys - One Residency*












> by triple-j


by Pandilex


----------



## nazrey

*33 storeys - Idaman Residence*



















by Pandilex


----------



## nazrey

*26 storeys - Lot 163 suites*










by DruhScoff


----------



## nazrey

*35-STOREY - ONE KL*
KL’S MOST EXPENSIVE CONDO!



















*“My father said we might as well fill it up with water – 
and that's how the concept of the private swimming pool was born,” *










*40-STOREY - Glomac Tower*












nazrey said:


>


by thomas pix


----------



## nazrey

*38, 44, and 50 storeys - The Troika*




























by fritz_kaktus


----------



## nazrey

*KLCC Lot C | 267m | 60 fl *
by Cesar Pelli
The architectural form is generated by two interlocking volumes: a square and a triangle, rising out of the base podium. In contrast to the Petronas Towers





















>


by gazjoe


----------



## nazrey

*K Residence | 50 fl *












>


by fritz_kaktus / by Nishant.gupta


----------



## nazrey

Twin 30 storeys - Goldis Tower










by mansour-ly


----------



## nazrey

New Approved office space projects:
35-storey, Menara YNH / YNH Property Berhad 










34-storey, TNB Tower / Tenaga Nasional Bhd


----------



## patchay

LATEST PROJECT ANNOUNCED TODAY

*Menara Felda* - 50-storey near KLCC


----------



## haze

^^ that's the old version.


*Platinum Park @ KLCC - 7 TOWERS* 










*TTDI selling tower to Felda*
TheStar 22 Jan 2008

By S.C. CHEAH

KUALA LUMPUR: TTDI Development Sdn Bhd (a member of the Naza group) will sell a 50-storey office tower to the Federal Land Development Authority (Felda) for RM640.7mil. 

The proposed tower to be called Menara Felda is the tallest of seven iconic towers in TTDI Development’s RM3.5bil Platinum Park, a world-class high-end integrated residential and commercial development in the prestigious Kuala Lumpur City Centre (KLCC). 

Deputy Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak, who will perform the ground-breaking ceremony at the project site at the corner of Jalan Stonor and Jalan Kuda today, will also witness the signing of an agreement between TTDI Development and Felda on Menara Felda. 

Menara Felda will have a nett lettable area of 689,000 sq ft and a floor plate of 15,000 sq ft. It will have, among others, a large banquet hall that can seat 1,500 people at the basement level. 

Platinum Park, sited on a 3.68ha freehold land, is surrounded by new high-end condominiums like The Avare, Binjai, Stonor Park and Suria Stonor. 

It will be the biggest luxury development to be undertaken by a bumiputra company in the vicinity of the Petronas Twin Towers and Suria KLCC shopping centre. 

Platinum Park comprises three high-end condos with a total of 287 units, three Grade A office towers and a five-star serviced apartment tower. 7 TOWERS WOW

Set within a lush landscaped “haven with a city” concept around a RM20mil, private 1.5-acre park, the project offers residents a chance to live, work and play within an exclusive domain. 

A “necklace” of niche lifestyle retail offerings will complement this one-of-its kind development in the capital. The outlets will feature products and services of international appeal never before seen in Kuala Lumpur. 

The super condominiums will be priced from about RM2,000 to RM2,500 per sq ft with sizes ranging from 2,200 to 5,500 sq ft and penthouses of 8,000 to 13,000 sq ft. There will be a 30-storey condominium tower with 123 units and two 42-storey condominium towers with a total 164 units. The first condominium block would be launched later this year or early next year. 

Platinum Park will be developed in five phases over the next eight years. 

TTDI Development group managing director Datuk Johan Ariffin said that besides its prime location, Platinum Park’s other unique selling points were its size and concept. 

Apart from KLCC, there were no other developments either within or on the fringes of the KLCC with the size of Platinum Park, he said at the project's media preview yesterday. 

“This size (3.68ha) gives us the opportunity to create something iconic. We were able to put together 10 bungalow lots over the past four to five years and create a seamlessly integrated development of seven towers. 

”Current condominium developments in the KLCC area all comprise either one or two blocks. Ours is the only one that has an integrated concept. 

”What Hyde Park is to London park-front apartments and Central Park is to New York condominiums, so it shall be with our Platinum Park properties. The potential is tremendous,” Johan said.


----------



## nazrey

SENI MONT KIARA
21/1/08 by DTPM


----------



## nazrey

*Verve Suites*



nazrey said:


> *The Verve Suites*





rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

Kiaramas Gateway - 35-storey tower and office suites










Update:



rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Kiaraville*


by jesmine


----------



## patchay

*Latest Project Announced 22 Jan 2008*

*Platinum Park KLCC*
with 9.1 acres, it is the largest luxury development in KL :nuts:









Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=572637.


----------



## abskess

WOW! KL is fast becoming a twin-tower city. :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## nazrey

*Mont'Kiara Meridin*



nazrey said:


>





> by jesmine


----------



## haze

patchay said:


> *Platinum Park KLCC*
> with 9.1 acres, it is the largest luxury development in KL :nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=572637.



*TTDI Dev mulls more en bloc sales*

*Foreign investors plan to house their corporate offices at the seven iconic towers in Platinum Park, says the property arm of the Naza Group*

By Sharen Kaur 
Published: 2008/01/22

TTDI Development Sdn Bhd, the property arm of the Naza Group, may do more en bloc sales of its development due to strong interest from Middle East and Singapore investors.

TTDI is building seven iconic towers in Platinum Park, its first high-end integrated residential and commercial project on a 3.64ha site.

Group managing director Datuk Johan Ariffin said the foreign investors plan to house their corporate offices at the towers. More deals may be concluded this year or by early 2009.

"The reason we go for en bloc sales is to mitigate market risk. It's safer to lock in sales, eliminate market risk and see what to do next," Johan told Business Times at a media briefing on Monday.

"Based on current market value for properties in Kuala Lumpur, TTDI expects the gross development value of the project to hit RM4 billion from earlier estimations of RM3.5 billion," Johan said.

TTDI on Monday agreed to sell a 50-storey office tower, dubbed the Felda Tower, to the Federal Land Development Authority (Felda) for RM640.7 million.

*Platinum Park will be developed over five to eight years. It will comprise two 42-storey high-end condominium towers with 164 units and one 30-storey condominium block with 123 units.*

The units will be priced from RM2,000 to RM2,500 per sq ft with sizes ranging from 2,200 to 5,500 sq ft and penthouses with built-up areas of between 8,000 and 13,000 sq ft.

*The project will also consist of 50-storey, 38-storey and 33-storey Grade A office towers and a five-star 30-storey serviced apartment tower.*

Construction of the buildings will start this year except for the 42-storey blocks, which will start in 2009, being the final phase of the development.

It is learnt that the new Naza headquarters will be housed at the 33-storey office tower.

Platinum Park will be complemented with a RM20 million 0.6ha park and a "necklace" of niche lifestyle retail offerings spread over 80,000 sq ft.

The Felda Tower will have a net lettable area of 689,000 sq ft and a banquet hall when completed in 2012.

Deputy Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak performed the ground-breaking ceremony for Platinum Park yesterday.


----------



## nazrey

*I-Zen*



nazrey said:


>


update:



jesmine said:


> *I-Zen @ Tiffani, Mont' Kiara*


----------



## nazrey

> *_________________*
> *KL’s 10 Most Expensive Condos*


*The Avare*
Twin 41 storeys 










by fritz_kaktus



















*The Troika*
38, 44, and 50 storeys 










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*OVAL Suites*
Twin 41 storeys












> by James Foong












*The Crest *
44 and 26 storeys




























*CENDANA*
45 storeys










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

> *_________________*
> *KL’s 10 Most Expensive Condos*


*Pavilion Residences*
43,50 storeys










by rizalhakim



















*K Residence 1*
50 storeys










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*Four Seasons Centre*
60, 38 storeys


----------



## nazrey

> *_________________*
> *KL’s 10 Most Expensive Condos*


*One KL*
35-storey



























*“My father said we might as well fill it up with water – 
and that's how the concept of the private swimming pool was born,”*










*Idaman Residence* 
33-storey


----------



## nazrey

by mariamd


----------



## nazrey

by mfu_sc










by myirul


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Tropicana city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tropicana Designer suites & Signature Office Tower





>


by jesele


----------



## nazrey

*MK Banyan*



jesmine said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Mont'Kiara Meridin*



nazrey said:


>





> by jesmine


----------



## nazrey

*Millennium Residence*
228m, 42 storey










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

> *_________________*
> *KL’s 10 Most Expensive Condos*


*Park Seven*
20 storeys (7 towers)




























*The Ampersand*
9 storeys (4 Blocks)










by James Foong


----------



## skyscraperboy

Wow! I love Millennium Residence!


----------



## haze

*The Capers*



rizalhakim said:


> Your home at The Capers is anything but the usual. Its body, a unique wavy design inspired by nature, stirs your imagination. While its soul, an elegant yet warm haven, makes you forget your worries. Here, you can mingle with birds in the sky gardens. Watch fish play in the water bodies from your balcony. Count the passing planes from your windows with uninterrupted panoramic views. And when you step out, take in the buzz of Sentul East with its stylish cafes, spice shops, rustic tailors, charming old bookstores, and the Kuala Lumpur Performing Arts Centre. You see, it's natural to live more interestingly here.


----------



## nazrey

*Setia Sky Residences*
Jalan Tun Razak


----------



## nazrey

Putrajaya 4G7 (Jabatan Peguam Negara) at Presint 4, Putrajaya
http://www.ijm.com/


----------



## nazrey

New project!
by Syahid Ali


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT*
*Platinum Park KLCC* 
*Naza Group*
The project will consist of 50-storey, 38-storey and 33-storey 
Grade A office towers and a five-star 30-storey serviced apartment tower.



















by rizalhakim


rizalhakim said:


> *29/1/08*


The site


----------



## nazrey

*One Residency*
30,16,13 storeys 












> by triple-j





rizalhakim said:


> 30/12/07


----------



## nazrey

*Twins *
Twin 36-storey at Damansara Heights 












James Foong said:


>





rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Suria Stonor*
25 and 26 storeys @ Persiaran KLCC












rizalhakim said:


> *29/1/08
> SURIA STONOR*


----------



## nazrey

> *_________________*
> *KL’s 10 Most Expensive Condos*


*COMPLETED*
*Marc Residence* 
by Hokkaido










*COMPLETED*
*The Meritz* 
by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*Hampshire Place*
Twin 28 storeys










by rizalhakim 



















*Hampshire Residence*
Twin 37 Storeys 










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

* MyHabitat*
Twin 38 storeys


----------



## nazrey

*Residential:*
*102 Persiaran Hampshire *










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*Fairlane Residences*
@ Bukit Bintang










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

* Lot 163 suites*










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*The Pearl*










by rizalhakim 
THE SHOWROOM


----------



## nazrey

*The NorthShore Gardens*
Luxury Condo @ Desa Park City 
by rizalhakim 







































>


----------



## nazrey

*One Menerung *
Bangsar


----------



## nazrey

*Swiss Garden Residences*
A high-end service apartment project behind Swiss Garden in Jalan Pudu (Near Plaza Rakyat)


----------



## nazrey

*Taragon Puteri KL*
(Behind Berjaya Times Square)


----------



## nazrey

*The Orion Condominium*


----------



## nazrey

*D’Tiara* 
Office and Hotel Suites



















*633 Residency *



















*231 TR Service Suites*


----------



## nazrey

*D'Rapport*


----------



## nazrey

*Damansara City*
Damansara Height





































by fylter


----------



## nazrey

*Bangsar South* 



nazrey said:


> *UOA sets out to remake Kampung Kerinchi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A computer generated image of the Bangsar South integrated-city development depicting: 1 The Village property gallery, 2 The Horizon commercial centre, 3 The Vertical commercial centre, 4 The Sphere commercial centre and 5 The Park residences
> 
> UOA Holdings Sdn Bhd hopes to turn the old Kampung Kerinchi area into one of the Klang Valley’s most sought after addresses with its latest integrated-city development, Bangsar South. The property developer is a subsidiary of Australia Stock Exchange-listed UOA Ltd, which is also the controlling shareholder of UOA Real Estate Investment Trust (UOA REIT).
> 
> Its marketing and sales general manager Teh Heng Chong said the project is still in the planning stages but the developer hopes to emulate IGB Corp Bhd’s Mid Valley City located nearby.
> 
> “Although somewhat smaller in size, Bangsar South, a 60-acre leasehold mixed development would also be an integrated city, comprising a residential, commercial and retail component, which would be developed over a period of seven to eight years,” he said.
> 
> Teh said due to a strong demand in the market for commercial properties such as Grade A office buildings, the group may first launch 14 out of 37 blocks of 10- and 11-storey boutique office towers known as The Horizon, which it is targeting to sell enbloc. “Boutique offices give you naming rights when you purchase the whole building and offer exclusivity that is not available in conventional shop offices,” he said.
> 
> *He added that piling works have already started on the “show towers” of The Horizon, which is expected to be completed in 2009.*


The Horizon










Update:


----------



## nazrey

*Capsquare*



















by Ethaniel83


----------



## nazrey

*Kiaraville*
by dtpm 





















>


----------



## nazrey

*Mid Valley City*










by Umaipadam




















> by peppermint devon


----------



## nazrey

*Zehn *
Bkt Pantai 
by travellator










update on the showroom construction






















rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

Putrajaya 4G7 
by Infamous Eddy


----------



## nazrey

*Viewing Tower Attraction For Putrajaya* 

PUTRAJAYA, Feb 3 (Bernama) -- *A 100- metre high viewing tower*will be built here, for visitors to get an aerial view of the country's administrative capital.

Perbadanan Putrajaya President Tan Sri Samsudin Osman said the tower costing more than RM30 million, would be built at the pasar malam (night market) site opposite the Finance Ministry building.

He said the authorities were in the process of appointing a consultant for the project which would take two years to complete. Work is expected to begin in the middle of the year.

"The project will be carried out in line with Perbadanan Putrajaya's objective to develop Putrajaya into a major tourist destination in the country.

"The proposed viewing tower will provide Putrajaya with another landmark, besides the Putra Mosque, Heritage Park, the Wetlands, Botany Park and the Millennium Monument," said Samsudin.

He was speaking to reporters at the opening of a kite festival, held in conjunction with the Federal Territories Day.

Federal Territories Minister Datuk Seri Zulhasnan Rafique officiated the opening of the festival here, Sunday.

Meanwhile, Samsudin said a covered stadium would be built at Precinct 5 for residents to indulge in sports and recreational activities.

"We also plan to organise international-level water sports in November," he said.


----------



## nazrey

*Menara Bintang Goldhill *


----------



## haze

*rendering*






















nazrey said:


> *Viewing Tower Attraction For Putrajaya*
> 
> PUTRAJAYA, Feb 3 (Bernama) -- *A 100- metre high viewing tower*will be built here, for visitors to get an aerial view of the country's administrative capital.
> 
> Perbadanan Putrajaya President Tan Sri Samsudin Osman said the tower costing more than RM30 million, would be built at the pasar malam (night market) site opposite the Finance Ministry building.
> 
> He said the authorities were in the process of appointing a consultant for the project which would take two years to complete. Work is expected to begin in the middle of the year.
> 
> "The project will be carried out in line with Perbadanan Putrajaya's objective to develop Putrajaya into a major tourist destination in the country.
> 
> "The proposed viewing tower will provide Putrajaya with another landmark, besides the Putra Mosque, Heritage Park, the Wetlands, Botany Park and the Millennium Monument," said Samsudin.
> 
> He was speaking to reporters at the opening of a kite festival, held in conjunction with the Federal Territories Day.
> 
> Federal Territories Minister Datuk Seri Zulhasnan Rafique officiated the opening of the festival here, Sunday.
> 
> Meanwhile, Samsudin said a covered stadium would be built at Precinct 5 for residents to indulge in sports and recreational activities.
> 
> "We also plan to organise international-level water sports in November," he said.


----------



## haze

*new project*

by patchay

*World Architecture News releases new development footage in Malaysia*

*Putrajaya Waterfront Development*










Complex resembles fleet of sail boats

The city of Putrajaya is the new administrative capital of Malaysia, a few miles South of Kuala Lumpur. The new city is based on a system of connected islands created by overflowing a very large plantation of oil palms. The Public Administration buildings are in the centre of the islands, the residential units face the water. The main residential complex is conceived like a fleet of majestic Sail-Boats floating in the lagoon. The rib-like structural system forms the outer skin of the Sail-Boats and gives an important contribution to shadow the inner spaces of the various apartments without interfering with the view of the artificially created lagoon. All the apartments face the opposite sides of the Sail-Buildings as to create bilateral ventilation, with positive bioclimatic effects.

Italian Architect: Manfredi Nicoletti www.manfredinicoletti.com
Malaysian Architect: HijjasKasturi www.hijjaskasturi.com


----------



## haze

http://www.catholicchurchputrajaya.org/index.html

*Catholic Church @ Putrajaya*




















*Proposed List Of Project Consultants 

The proposed list of Project Consultants are as follows:*

Architects SC Leow Architect 
C & S Engineers Case Consultants Sdn Bhd 
Mechanical Engineer Ir Anthony Albert A/L Apichaymuthu 
Electrical Engineers WCT Engineering Consultants 
QS Perunding C&T Management 
Accoustics/AV Engineers Perunding HTA Sdn Bhd 
Landscape Architects Malik Lip & Associates 



Archbishop Murphy Pakiam announced that the Malaysian government had generously allocated a parcel of land in Putrajaya to the Archdiocese of Kuala Lumpur for building a church-cum-community centre. The Catholic community is honoured to have the presence of a Catholic Church in Putrajaya, the pride and icon of Malaysia. 

Archbishop Pakiam has commissioned the Church of the Holy Family, Kajang to spearhead this project. The Putrajaya Catholic Church Building Committee was set-up on Oct 3 2005 under the chairmanship of Fr Julian Leow and a committee comprising 11 members of the parish. 

"The architectural planning and design will conform to the Liturgical requirements complimenting the ambience of Putrajaya's lush greenery and landscape. We envisage the Putrajaya church to be a hallmark of the Catholic community in Malaysia and showcase the rich heritage of the Malaysian Catholics." (Fr Julian Leow)





PETALING JAYA: The Putrajaya Catholic Church Building Committee is organising a Design Competition and invites talented Malaysians to take part in conceptualising a church with a strong Malaysian identity.

"In our Catholic church, we celebrate the Eucharist in Bahasa Malaysia, English, Chinese, Tamil and other local languages to cater for our local needs. Similarly we can have church buildings to reflect on our own Malaysian identity based on cultures, ethnicity and history too," said Ms Chitra Dass, the Vice Chairperson of the Putrajaya Catholic Church Building Committee.

"Most of the time, Christians are associated with westerners (we tend to be copycats) and it is about time we had our own identity and project our Asian and Malaysian culture. We have a mixed Christian ethnic group and this will reflect the unity amongst the Christians when they come to worship God.

"The blend of our rich Indian, Chinese, Orang Asli, various tribes of East Malaysian brothers and the other races praying together during our community Masses, singing and worshipping as one family irrespective of status and colour and in all languages is a reflection and a testimony that we are all one in spirit. At the same time we can show the other nations what a unique Christian community we have in this country," said Dass.

According to Dass, although there may be people who have a fixed concept that church buildings should follow a certain structure --- gothic, neo-gothic etc, lately more and more churches are being built following non-traditional architectural designs.

"In the past, the old churches were mostly designed by the French and the English architects but now we have many local architects who are bold in expressing their creativity without losing the identity of a church. So why not promote our local talents," said Dass.

"We need to move away from the "stereotype" architecture adn be more futuristic. Based on the growing Catholic population in this country, we are ready to have our own Malaysian identity. If we do not start now, we probably never will and this new Putrajaya Church is giving us the opportunity to establish our Malaysian Catholic identity in this country," she said.

Dass who was also involved in the Holy Family Kajang Church Building project finds the Putrajaya Church Building project more challenging because this new church will serve not only the local but the international community as well.

"This will not be just another local church like what we built for our Kajang community. During international conferences, conventions and summit meetings in Putrajaya we expect many Catholic delegates to attend Mass.

"Besides this, the Putrajaya Catholic church will not merely be one of the local churches in the Archdiocese of Kuala Lumpur Diocese but will stand as symbol and identity of the Catholic community in the country. We are hoping that the building of this new church will involve the active participation of all the Catholic families not only in the archdiocese but of the whole country," she added.


----------



## haze

*Redevelopment of St Mary’s school*

status : U/C


----------



## nazrey

haze said:


> *Redevelopment of St Mary’s school*
> status : U/C


by Barb Philip


----------



## nazrey

*New HSBC Tower *
@ Leboh Ampang, KL 


> by triple-j


by mle0ng


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT*
*Menara Felda & Business Suites @ Platinum Park, KLCC* 
*Naza Group*
The project will consist of 50-storey, 38-storey and 33-storey 
Grade A office towers and a five-star 30-storey serviced apartment tower.




























by rizalhakim


rizalhakim said:


> *29/1/08*





















The site


----------



## nazrey

by cikguyang


----------



## nazrey

*Menara Wakaf* 
rizalhakim 



















Office Space Summary:


----------



## nazrey

KL CBD : 
The most exciting site development >
Jalan P.Ramlee (Correct me if I'm wrong!)



>


Jalan Penang



>


Note : Jalan Mean Road


----------



## nazrey

*Menara Hapseng*
After Facelift










by triple-j 



















by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Tropicana city
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tropicana Designer suites & Signature Office Tower


*Dijaya Corp in RM270m Kuala Langat mixed development *
by Ellina Badri, 12 Feb 2008 12:24 PM

KUALA LUMPUR: Dijaya Corporation Bhd plans to carry out a mixed development project on four parcels of agricultural land in Kuala Langat, with a preliminary estimated gross development value (GDV) of RM270 million. 

Dijaya Corp said yesterday its indirect wholly-owned subsidiary, Nadi Jelita Sdn Bhd (NJSB), had acquired the land, measuring 37.8ha, from Beta Fame Sdn Bhd for RM29.5 million cash. 

It said the proposed acquisition was in line with the company’s direction to increase its landbank for development to generate long-term sustainable income for the Dijaya group, it said. 

“Dijaya Corp, supported by its strong brand name in Malaysia’s property development market, is determined to enhance the value of the properties with a proposed mixed development project comprising residential and commercial units,” it said. 

NJSB and Beta Fame would share infrastructure and land costs on a portion of the land measuring 4.32ha, on a 70:30 basis, Dijaya added. 

“The properties’ location is strategic as it is situated within the commercial centre of Jenjarom and is accessible from the Klang-Banting road,” it said. 

It added that the properties were surrounded by the rapidly growing urban centres of Banting and Telok Panglima Garang, with established residential areas such as Taman Ria and Taman Sejahtera located nearby. 

It said the acquisition would be financed by its own funds and bank borrowings. 

Beta Fame had originally acquired the land, comprising 54.13ha, from I&P Seriemas Sdn Bhd for RM20.55 million in 2006, it added. 

Dijaya is best known for its Tropicana Golf & Country Resort and Damansara Indah Resort Homes. According to its 2006 annual report, the size of its landbank was around 353.57ha. 

The company is expected to launch RM840 million worth of projects in Tropicana and Sungai Buloh in the first half of 2008, and diversify its income stream after 2009 with the launch of *Tropicana City, which consists of a shopping mall, office tower and condominiums, expected for completion in mid-2008. *


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Projects Review


Latest!
MONT'KIARA skyline from Batu Cave


----------



## nazrey

*WISMA HAMZAH KWONG HING *
New Facelift
by rizalhakim



















by Petras Welt


----------



## crazyeight

Lovely place.


----------



## haze

*Putrajaya gets bids for 26-storey building *
by Woon Wu Lin 
Email us your feedback at [email protected] 


PUTRAJAYA: Putrajaya Holdings Sdn Bhd (PJH) has received three purchase offers for its 26-storey office building in Putrajaya, said chief executive officer Azlan Abdul Karim. 

He said the company would decide whether to sell the building, valued at about RM200 million, by April. 

Selling the property would be in line with PJH’s current focus of attracting private sector interest towards the township, Azlan said, adding that PJH planned to sell more land and buildings in Putrajaya for commercial development to make Putrajaya more livable and vibrant. 

Speaking to reporters at a seminar here yesterday, he said the Putrajaya master plan targets 330,000 residents for the township by 2015 from 75,000 at present, and commercial developments would help to attract homeowners to Putrajaya. 

Azlan said the three bids for its building, which PJH had originally intended to rent out, included one from a foreign party. “We cannot be too sentimental, if the price is right, it will go,” he said. The building has a 90% occupancy rate. 

Azlan said PJH was also in the midst of disposing a 0.61ha land to a foreign buyer after selling off a 1.21ha plot last month for RM50 million. 

Six months earlier, it had sold a 0.81ha land to TRW Boulevard Square Sdn Bhd, a unit of Hong Kong’s TRW group, for RM23.2 million. 

PJH has 169.88ha of land for commercial and mixed development in Putrajaya and another 715.53ha for its own housing development. 

Azlan said the companies had bought land in Putrajaya as it was cheaper compared to Kuala Lumpur and Singapore. 

PJH is also looking at the feasibility of setting up a three-star hotel next to the Alamanda shopping centre. “We are on the verge of submitting plans to Perbadanan Putrajaya,” he said. 

Azlan added that PJH was currently completing the second hotel in Putrajaya, the Pullman Lakeside Putrajaya that would be run by the Accor group. It would have more than 300 rooms. 

He said the Putrajaya master plan called for eight hotels to be built. The first hotel, the Putrajaya Shangri-La, opened for business on Feb 4, 2003. 

Azlan also hoped that the government would look into implementing the light rail transit (LRT) or monorail plan in Putrajaya, which is also featured in the masterplan. Its implementation would help relieve parking woes and provide easier access to Putrajaya, as the line would be connected to the Express Rail Link (ERL), he said.


----------



## nazrey

*[email protected] BY MERCURI*



rizalhakim said:


> *[email protected] BY MERCURI - 7/2/08*


----------



## nazrey

*Verve Suites*













rizalhakim said:


> *8/2/08*


----------



## nazrey

*Casa Kiara 2*












rizalhakim said:


> *8/2/08*


----------



## nazrey

*Lumina Kiara *












rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*ONE Mon't Kiara*












rizalhakim said:


> *ONE MONT KIARA BY MERCURI - 7/2/08*


----------



## nazrey

*I-Zen @ Tiffani, Mont' Kiara*












rizalhakim said:


> *[email protected] - 7/2/08*


----------



## nazrey

*MK MERIDIN *












rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Ceriaan Kiara*














rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Kiara 1888 *
Next to Ceriaan Kiara












rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Kiaramas Gateway *



rizalhakim said:


> from jesele





rizalhakim said:


> *GATEWAY KIARAMAS - 8/2/08 BY MERCURI*


----------



## nazrey

*MK10*












rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*KIARA HILLS CONDOMINIUM* 












rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*SENI MONT KIARA*












rizalhakim said:


> *SENI MONT KIARA - 7/2/08*


----------



## nazrey

> *_________________*
> *KL’s 10 Most Expensive Condos*


*ONE KL*
Website

ONE KL, with a uniqueness that is its own, incorporates the power and grace of water as an all-important design element. Creating architectural perfection, *ONE KL’s 95 glass-edged infinity pool complement 94 apartments*, in an iconic feat bent on redefining the limits of creation. Your private address is located in the heart of Kuala Lumpur, in command of a visual paradise unlike any other. Designed by award winning architects, world class engineers and internationally renowned building contractors, your new home is the bar of sophistication.


----------



## nazrey

*K Residence*
by charck 










*(COMPLETED)*
*The Meritz*
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED
Marc Residence*










*The Avare*


----------



## nazrey

*PARK 7 *
Persiaran KLCC










*Pavilion Residences*
Bukit Bintang












> Podium Pavilion Kuala Lumpur


by Danielle Bailey Thompson


----------



## nazrey

*Idaman Residence* 
33-storey



































*Ampersand @ Kiapeng*










by rizalhakim 




















SHOWROOM AND SITE


----------



## nazrey

*Update* 
*Solaris Dutamas*












rizalhakim said:


> *SOLARIS DUTAMAS - 10/2/08 BY MERCURI*


----------



## nazrey

*Green light for KL Grand Hyatt*
By Vasantha Ganesan 
Published: 2008/02/14 











The Brunei Investment Agency will develop the 40-storey five-star hotel, which may cost about RM360 million, industry executives estimated, if it sticks to a plan to have 450 rooms

THE Brunei Investment Agency, one of the world's largest sovereign wealth funds with assets of US$30 billion (RM97.2 billion), has finally been given the green light to develop the Grand Hyatt hotel on Jalan Pinang, Kuala Lumpur.

Business Times was informed that the proposal, which was submitted in 2005, was approved in late November 2007, after several amendments to its original proposal had been made.

Brunei Investment Agency official Suharafadzil Yusof when contacted said the project had been approved.

However, he declined to say when work will start or when the project will be ready. Apart from a 40-storey five-star hotel, the building will also house service apartments and offices.

The hotel alone may cost about RM360 million, industry executives estimated, if it sticks to a plan to have 450 rooms.

There was also no response to Business Times' query from Hyatt International's office in Singapore.

Industry experts say that if construction begins immediately, it could take anything between 30 and 36 months to be ready. 

This means that the hotel may be operational in 2010.

In a press release put out in 2007, it was reported that international destination-design firm Wimberly Allison Tong & Goo (WATG) served as the design architect, together with local firm GDP Architects.

WATG did not reply to e-mail queries.

The 2007 release said that the hotel lobby is located at the top of the building and guests at the lobby will have an impressive 360-degree view of downtown KL.

The project is slated to open to the public in December 2010, the statement said.

Earlier plans to open a Grand Hyatt Duta came to an end as the project was never completed.

The Hyatt Group in 1994 gave the contract to develop the RM570 million Grand Hyatt Duta to Kuala Lumpur Landmark Sdn Bhd, a subsidiary of Olympia Industries Bhd.

Mycom Bhd, the holding company of Olympia, then teamed up with Kuala Lumpur Landmark to develop a 52-storey building to house its headquarters and the hotel.

However, construction was halted in July 1998, when the group encountered financial difficulties during the 1997/1998 economic downturn.

The Grand Hyatt Duta was to have been completed in 1997. Until today, the hotel at the corner of Jalan Sultan Ismail and Jalan Ampang remains partly completed. The Hyatt Group is no longer associated with the project.

The Hyatt Group also operates the Hyatt Regency Kinabalu, Hyatt Regency Johor Baru and Hyatt Regency Kuantan Resort.



>


----------



## nazrey

*Millennium Residence *
Bukit Bintang










*Update :*


haze said:


> by choon





> The Millennium Residence's compound on 20 November 2007. Flanked between The Grand Millennium Hotel and The Pavilion.
> by Cerulean


----------



## nazrey

*Four Seasons Centre*
KLCC










by charck


----------



## nazrey

*CENDANA*












rizalhakim said:


> *10/2/08*


----------



## nazrey

*Palazzio*
Sri Hartamas 






























rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

* MyHabitat*












overdog15 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*SURIA STONOR*












rizalhakim said:


> *10/2/08*


----------



## nazrey

*One Residency*












rizalhakim said:


> 11/2/08


----------



## nazrey

*Lot 4G9*
38 floors of Office Space
From Malaysian Forum




























(26/04/2008)


----------



## nazrey

(26/04/2008)


----------



## nazrey

*The Avare*










25th April 2008 
From North View


----------



## nazrey

*PANORAMA*
KLCC










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*Norman Foster's The Troika*
38, 44, and 50 storeys 










By James Foong



















---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## nazrey

*One Residency *


----------



## nazrey

*The Crest*
Beside Cendana





















> by rizalhakim


by SJ photography


----------



## m4rcin

Some very nice projects :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

*Fairlane Residences *
Bukit Bintang










Picture shown was taken in April 2008.


----------



## nazrey

*ONE Mon't Kiara*










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*Acadia Residency* (NEW) 
Boutique condominium comprising two (2) 48-storey towers 










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*Four Seasons Centre | 60 fl | 38 fl *



















by mingthein


----------



## nazrey

*K Residence | 50 fl *










by KLDEVIL


----------



## nazrey

*Riana Green East*
Wangsa Maju 
Main Perspective










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*PJ8* 
39-Storey Service Suites & 17,12 and 13 Storey office buildings










From Malaysian forum


----------



## nazrey

NEW PROJECT:
26/04/2008


----------



## nazrey

*PARK 7 *
Seven 20st blocks, KLCC
From Malaysian forum


----------



## biskut_marie

*bagi aku sebagai anak jati kL la kan..,bangunan apartment yang design murahan macam park7 dan jiran dia the binjai cuma mencacatkan pemandangan klcc aje.kalau setakat design kotak2 bodoh mcm ni apartmen belakang rumah aku kat gombak pn belambak..tak layak lgsung bina apartment yg mcm ni di tempat yg ekslusif cm klcc..,kalo korang pikir dn tengok betol2 design apatment yg mcm ni hanya menjatuhkan martabat klcc je..macam mane la klcc holdings bleh trpikir luluskan projek dgn design2 murahan mcm ni kat area diorang(cuba la contohi mcm mana design2 apartment kat negara jiran mcm kt singapore tu ke..kat sana bukan boleh bina bangunan sembarangan..hnya design2 yg meletop dn terpilh aje, contohnya design mcm 'the sails' dan 'the sand hotel' yg diluluskan untuk dibina di teluk marina yg ekslusif tu..)...mcm the binjai tu mengada-ngada..awal2 dulu,bukannya terus nak buat desingn yg tip-top (at least cm 'the avare' tu ke,cam 'the troika' ke)sekarang baru sedar diri yg design apartment diorang mmg tak de klass lgsung ,la ni baru terhegeh-hegeh nak upgrade design la kunun..buat la upgrade 100 kali pong,kalu dah hudoh tu hudoh la jugak.. natijahnya sampai sekarang pn tak siap2 lg..hari tu dah siap dah cat kler ijau tapi sekarang dah cat warna putih balik,bila nak siap pn aku tak tahu..kalo le aku jd boss klcc dh lame dah aku bom apartment2 2 ekor ni..ganti dgn yang baru..hehehh:bash::bash:*


----------



## pedang

*KL City Hall directs developer to submit plans for 100-storey building* :cheers:
Tim Leonard

PETALING JAYA (May 12, 2008): City Hall has directed a local developer to submit proper development plans for the construction of a multi-billion ringgit mixed development project that includes a 100-storey superstructure near the Matrade centre, bordering Jalan Kuching and Jalan Duta.

At 100 storeys, the building would easily be taller than the iconic Petronas Twin Towers and become the next landmark in Kuala Lumpur.

The proposed development, on a 70-acre tract, is also set to feature a 1.2 million sq ft exhibition centre, condominiums, offices and hotels, among others.

theSun learnt that the developer has proposed the concept to Kuala Lumpur City Hall early this year and was told to submit proper development plans.

The developer is a subsidiary company of a large local conglomerate and is headed for a Bursa Malaysia listing this year. The company is actively involved in property development around the Klang Valley, including the KLCC area.

City Hall director of town planning Mahadi Che Ngah said the project’s developer was asked to submit proper plans and documentation so that project viability studies can be carried out by his team.

When asked if the project was put on hold, Mahadi said: "I wouldn’t say it is put on hold but just pending approval because the developer has yet to submit the necessary plans. What we have is just a concept from them."

theSun learnt from City Hall officials that the land deal was transacted as part of the Government’s land privatisation exercise several months ago.

"All I can say for now is that the project is in its infancy stage and City Hall has to carry out a detailed study first because we don’t want to be seen as promoting unbalanced development in the city," said Mahadi.

He also did not rule out the possibility that City Hall might get feedbacks and input from various quarters for the project, especially as it is a proposed superstructure.

It is learnt that the new project is set to emulate the success of the KLCC area which became the focal point of Kuala Lumpur following the completion of the 452m tall (1,483 feet) Petronas Twin Towers with 88 floors.

Premium properties in the KLCC enclave have breached the RM2,000 per sq ft price tag in recent months.

Talks of another superstructure coming up in KL emerged in the real estate scene late last year but nothing materialised until the local company in question proposed its concept to City Hall.

Real estate practitioners, when contacted by theSun, said the particular tract was eyed for quite some time by several developers.

Previndran Singhe, CEO of Zerin Properties, said: "Any project of this size and height must be properly studied by City Hall. If the project is approved, then it would certainly have positive impacts on the local property market.

"It is good to have sustainable development projects and this particular tract offers a lot of potential in years to come, especially when the KLCC area is filled to its brim and the need arises for another focal point in KL.

"Having a 100-storey building is not a bad idea as long as it is executed in a proper manner. It is always good to have another landmark in KL," he adds.

Allan Soo, managing director of Regroup Associates, said it was common now for developers to come out with an initial concept and pass it to the local authorities to ascertain the viability and other details before actually sitting down with the architect to draft the masterplan.

"The land in question was one of the larger chucks in the vicinity of Segambut Dalam and Mon't Kiara, offering tremendous potential for development in years to come.

Any developer who is keen on working there has the future in mind and I must say that it will be a good bet if plans are executed properly."


----------



## nazrey

*KLCC Elite Skyscraper*
- Four Seasons Centre
- KLCC Lot C
- TA3/TA4



> Originally Posted by teckkang


----------



## biskut_marie

nazrey said:


> *KLCC Elite Skyscraper*
> - Four Seasons Centre
> - KLCC Lot C
> - TA3/TA4


indahnyerr kl kalau tgok dalam gambar yee...tapi realitinya bila g kl aku rasa tak ubah mcm dok dalam tempat pelupusan sampahhno:...moral..JAGALAH KEBERSIHAN BANDARAYA+NEGARA KITA..:banana:


----------



## nazrey

Bertenang Bertenang!...Kamu orang baru bina negara selalu lepas 50+ tahun je...terus cemerlang...jangan putus asa je...Selama ni belum nak mendaki kepuncak emas lagi :cheers:


----------



## biskut_marie

biskut_marie said:


> *bagi aku sebagai anak jati kL la kan..,bangunan apartment yang design murahan macam park7 dan jiran dia the binjai cuma mencacatkan pemandangan klcc aje.kalau setakat design kotak2 bodoh mcm ni apartmen belakang rumah aku kat gombak pn belambak..tak layak lgsung bina apartment yg mcm ni di tempat yg ekslusif cm klcc..,kalo korang pikir dn tengok betol2 design apatment yg mcm ni hanya menjatuhkan martabat klcc je..macam mane la klcc holdings bleh trpikir luluskan projek dgn design2 murahan mcm ni kat area diorang(cuba la contohi mcm mana design2 apartment kat negara jiran mcm kt singapore tu ke..kat sana bukan boleh bina bangunan sembarangan..hnya design2 yg meletop dn terpilh aje, contohnya design mcm 'the sails' dan 'the sand hotel' yg diluluskan untuk dibina di teluk marina yg ekslusif tu..)...mcm the binjai tu mengada-ngada..awal2 dulu,bukannya terus nak buat desingn yg tip-top (at least cm 'the avare' tu ke,cam 'the troika' ke)sekarang baru sedar diri yg design apartment diorang mmg tak de klass lgsung ,la ni baru terhegeh-hegeh nak upgrade design la kunun..buat la upgrade 100 kali pong,kalu dah hudoh tu hudoh la jugak.. natijahnya sampai sekarang pn tak siap2 lg..hari tu dah siap dah cat kler ijau tapi sekarang dah cat warna putih balik,bila nak siap pn aku tak tahu..kalo le aku jd boss klcc dh lame dah aku bom apartment2 2 ekor ni..ganti dgn yang baru..hehehh:bash::bash:*



*THE [email protected] EAST*

[URL="http://
[/URL
*look!!even poor area like sentul get a grand disign apartment!!
KLCC AREA should get a better design in the future...NO MORE ZAMAN BATU DESIGN YANG KETINGGALAN ZAMAN LIKE 'THE STONOR' OR 'PARK7' OR 'THE BINJAI' PLESEEE... the world today not only mushroomed with supertall but super design too....aku tak nak nanti KL ketinggalan zaman plak..:nuts:*


----------



## nazrey

*PJ Trade Centre*
Damansara Perdana










From http://www.pjtradecentre.com


----------



## haldcottingham

nazrey said:


> *KLCC Elite Skyscraper*
> - Four Seasons Centre
> - KLCC Lot C
> - TA3/TA4


Love those colors!


----------



## XNeo

biskut_marie said:


> indahnyerr kl kalau tgok dalam gambar yee...tapi realitinya bila g kl aku rasa tak ubah mcm dok dalam tempat pelupusan sampahhno:...moral..JAGALAH KEBERSIHAN BANDARAYA+NEGARA KITA..:banana:


this is not the proper way to show your anger here...writing in bahasa hno:

go to Malaysia thread lar.


----------



## nazrey

*Menjalara 18 Residences*










by jesmine


----------



## biskut_marie

XNeo said:


> this is not the proper way to show your anger here...writing in bahasa hno:
> 
> go to Malaysia thread lar.


am malay and proud with my own language..SO WHAT'S WRONG WITH THAT!!!.i dunno what's yr race is,but frm yr avatar i can tell u're may be bangladeshi or may be u yrself still dont know wat is yr race at all..people like u is just like poison to this country..may be u can start packing yr stuff and go back to yr own country..before it's too late..:bash:


----------



## OshHisham

^^a newbie with attitude...hno: cuba belajar berbahasa sopan sikit...and your read font really disgusting!!


----------



## Riverofmoltensteel

Try to calm your attitude Biskut... I'm a newbie too, but I'm not with such an attitude, try to lower your aggressive points...


----------



## jlshyang

biskut_marie said:


> am malay and proud with my own language..SO WHAT'S WRONG WITH THAT!!!.i dunno what's yr race is,but frm yr avatar i can tell u're may be bangladeshi or may be u yrself still dont know wat is yr race at all..people like u is just like poison to this country..may be u can start packing yr stuff and go back to yr own country..before it's too late..:bash:


Yea, come on. You're a newbie here. You might not know this but this forum has its own set of ethics unlike other forums out there where you can lash out whatever you like. Please don't pick on anybody's race. Please calm down. 

Apart from that. Selamat datang! :cheers:


----------



## =NaNdA=

biskut_marie said:


> *THE [email protected] EAST*
> 
> [URL="http://
> [/URL


nice..!! btw, where is Sentul in Malaysia?
Indonesia also has area called Sentul..


----------



## TopperCity

very nice!!!


----------



## Leeigh

XNeo said:


> this is not the proper way to show your anger here...writing in bahasa hno:
> 
> go to Malaysia thread lar.


Gotta agree with you XNeo....'biskut-marie', your attitude stinks! this is not the right place and thread for that, go to a proper thread if you wanna vent. There is a difference between constructive and destructive comments. You prolly grew up on 'biskut-marie' that's why you lack common sense...hno:hno:


----------



## XNeo

biskut_marie said:


> am malay and proud with my own language..SO WHAT'S WRONG WITH THAT!!!.i dunno what's yr race is,but frm yr avatar i can tell u're may be bangladeshi or may be u yrself still dont know wat is yr race at all..people like u is just like poison to this country..may be u can start packing yr stuff and go back to yr own country..before it's too late..:bash:


:lol: :lol:

dahtu kau tu org melayu asli la ek?..kasihan melayu cam kau ni yg dah mcm takde adab sopan dalam ayat..dahtu pi tulis huruf bold...warna merah.perlu ke.

kalau kau pi luar negara kau cakap dalam bahasa melayu ke?..:lol:
ini thread international la kwn.

peace.


----------



## biskut_marie

XNeo said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> dahtu kau tu org melayu asli la ek?..kasihan melayu cam kau ni yg dah mcm takde adab sopan dalam ayat..dahtu pi tulis huruf bold...warna merah.perlu ke.
> 
> kalau kau pi luar negara kau cakap dalam bahasa melayu ke?..:lol:
> ini thread international la kwn.
> 
> peace.


ye la..aku mintak mahap la kat u all semua..am sorry 4 my agressiveness...newbie katekan..hehe..
pasal huruf bold warna merah tu..that's my identity ..is it wrong???


----------



## LoveArki

I think english is the best in the forum. We let people around the world know about developments in our country. So that they can understand the details of the projects or even our point of views as a Malaysian.... I want PEACE too.


----------



## OshHisham

=NaNdA= said:


> nice..!! btw, where is Sentul in Malaysia?
> Indonesia also has area called Sentul..


currently i live in Sentul, Kuala Lumpur...a residential area within 4-5km from city center...

yeah i know Indonesia's Sentul is famous for its A1 racing...

btw, FYI sentul in malay is a name of a wild fruit species..


----------



## Leeigh

'biskut marie'...please do not tarnish thread, jangan memburukkan bangsa, adat dan negara kita...refrain yourself from vile words, it is improper and unnessary.


----------



## =NaNdA=

oshkoshbgood said:


> currently i live in Sentul, Kuala Lumpur...a residential area within 4-5km from city center...
> 
> yeah i know Indonesia's Sentul is famous for its A1 racing...
> 
> btw, FYI sentul in malay is a name of a wild fruit species..


so Sentul is a fruit?
what do u mean a wild fruit? 

so Sentul maybe as famous as Sepang.. 
famous from its racing event..


----------



## nazrey

*ONE KIARA*












rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Golden Triangle and Mont’Kiara still hot spots*
Saturday May 24, 2008, TheStar

KUALA LUMPUR: The Golden Triangle and Mont'Kiara continue to remain the top “hot spots” in the Klang Valley for property investments as these areas have shown marked increase in capital appreciation.

Property map “guru” Ho Chin Soon said some condominiums in the Kuala Lumpur City Centre (KLCC) development had breached RM2,000psf while the price of condominiums in the affluent Mont'Kiara neighbourhood were also rising.

Ho, who is the managing director of Ho Chin Soon Research Sdn Bhd, said the spill over effects from these “hot spots” was apparent but only in certain locations.

The Klang Valley, he noted, would remain the No 1 growth region in Malaysia for many years.

“Malaysia is an excellent country in Asia to invest in because of excellent infrastructure, solid legislation protecting land rights and liberal policies for foreign investors,” he said in his talk at the Malaysia International Property Showcase yesterday.

“We need to fine tune our economic policies to compete with the rest of the world in the light of globalisation. In order to compete we have to change. The recent 12th general election has started the ball rolling.

“People voted for change. They want greater transparency. There should no more be negotiated deals or land alienation but tenders and public sale of land,” he added.

Ho said there had been a lot of foreign interest in Malaysian property, especially last year when investors from South Korea and the Middle East bought office and condominiums en bloc.

He also advised investors to do their “home work” carefully and buy from reputable developers, as there were signs of the market softening.

“We have to take what developers tell us with a pinch of salt. Rental yields are going to come down,” he said in response to a question on the many vacant units in Mont'Kiara.


----------



## nazrey

*Kiara 1888 *












rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*MK MERIDIN *












rizalhakim said:


> MK BANYAN


----------



## THT-United

Hmmm, interesting to see the differing design of the PJ8 Serviced Suites in the rendering as well as the completed building!


----------



## wjfox

Guess who just got a permanent ban.


----------



## nazrey

Lot 4G7 
by 284/88


----------



## nazrey

*Sunway Vivaldi* 





































From Malaysian Forum


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Platinum Damansara*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progress
> by myf282828


by jesale


----------



## sc4

*Sourced from Thestar.com.my*

KL reaches for the skies, approval granted for several new superstructures
By YIP YOKE TENG




The skyline of Kuala Lumpur is to set change dramatically and significantly in the near future.

Several superstructures of over 50-storeys high will soon join the Petronas Twin Towers and KL Tower to dwarf other high-rise buildings in the city centre.

Kuala Lumpur City Hall (DBKL) town planning director Mahadi Che Ngah has confirmed that the DBKL had approved several superstructures comprising office blocks, hotels and serviced apartments.

According to Mahadi, a skyscraper soaring to about 60 storeys has been approved as an extension to the Petronas Twin Towers. It will be located next to the Mandarin Oriental Hotel.

The pricey plot near Suria KLCC will also be the site for the Four Seasons Centre Kuala Lumpur, with its tallest building standing at 70 storeys.


Mahadi: DBKL has approved several superstructures. 
It is touted to be a mixed development comprising a Four Seasons hotel, serviced apartments, luxury condominiums and retail outlets.

KL Sentral is also expected to have a structure towering at about 60 storeys.

Another skyscraper to loom over Stadium Merdeka at about 40-storeys tall has also been approved in principle. It is learnt that this will be part of a privatisation project by the government.

Mahadi said two other projects with 30-storey structures were waiting for their development orders.

On talks that a 100-storey skyscraper would be erected near the Matrade centre, bordering Jalan Kuching and Jalan Duta, Mahadi said it was merely an enquiry.

He said no plan or application had been submitted on the so-called project and it was too early to say that Kuala Lumpur would have another building taller than the Twin Towers.

“High-rise projects in Kuala Lumpur have to abide by height guidelines.

“They cannot just follow the fancy of the landowners. These developers have been well informed of the policies in the Kuala Lumpur Structure Plan 2020, draft Kuala Lumpur City Plan 2020 and other planning regulations,” he said.

“The height of the buildings is related to land value, the more expensive the land, the higher the buildings but we still need to look into other aspects like road systems and public transport,” Mahadi said.

According to Mahadi, commercial zones are categorised as city centre, district centre and neighbourhood centre, to control development intensity.

The city centre commercial zone has the highest range of permissible plot ratio of up to 1:10. Plot ratio refers to the ratio of land area and floor area.

Superstructures can only be allowed in the city centre commercial zone, which is largely around the KLCC area, as well as other areas designated for the purpose such as KL Sentral and Mid Valley.

“This means that if a developer wants to erect a very tall building in an area outside the city centre commercial zone, it has to make sure there is a large span of green in the surroundings,” Mahadi said.

He advised the public to study the draft KL City Plan 2020 carefully to check on the development intensity proposed for the different areas.

“Some plans have been committed decades ago and the DBKL will have to follow up on these commitments.

“If land owners and residents think that these plans are no longer feasible, or they will suffer losses if the plans proceed, now is the time for them to register their objections,” he said.

The Draft KL City Plan objective is to turn Kuala Lumpur into a world-class city by 2020.

The plan states that “to achieve the vision for a world-class city by 2020, Kuala Lumpur needs an optimum population that supports the city’s role as a leading centre of the new economy”.

Kuala Lumpur is positioned to have a population of 2.2 million, up from the 1.5 million now by 2020, with a population density of 13,805 people per sq km in the city centre, similar to the population density of the busiest areas in Tokyo.

According to town planners interviewed by StarMetro, this demography is inconsistent with the National Physical Plan that advocates sustainable living in the city.

In fact, the physical plan’s objective is to slightly decrease the gross urban density of 29 people per hectare (2,900 people per sq km) to 25 per hectare.


----------



## nazrey

*MK10*










by jesale


----------



## nazrey

*Solaris Dutamas*










by jesale


----------



## nazrey

*ONE Mon't Kiara*










by jesale


----------



## nazrey

*LATEST KL DEVELOPMENT NEWS*

*Flaws in City Plan? *
Monday May 26, 2008, By BAVANI M, TheStar



> Will Kuala Lumpur be sustainable by 2020? Any local plan prepared must be consistent with the National Physical Plan, in addition to it being consistent with the Kuala Lumpur Structure Plan 2020. However, consultants hired by the Kuala Lumpur City Hall.












David Mizan: ‘There are many errors, some incomplete information and 
elements which contradicted existing development conditions.’

Imagine a tiny fish bowl squirming with hundreds of little fishes, each fighting for its own space to move freely and in harmony.

KLites may just find themselves living in similar conditions in 12 years, if proposals set out in the Draft City Plan is correct.

Figures contained in the Draft City Plan shows major discrepancies prompting the question – could the planners hired by the Kuala Lumpur City Hall (DBKL) have erred when drafting the plan? And if so was it done deliberately?

Architect David Mizan Hashim pointed out in a letter to StarMetro recently that the plan was not perfect.

He said there were many errors, some incomplete information and elements which contradicted existing development conditions.”

“By envisioning a population increase from 1.6 million today to 2.2 million by 2020 within the same physical area, it will be forced to make many controversial compromises.”

Indeed David Mizan has hit the nail on the head with that statement.

The plan has made the assumption that Kuala Lumpur’s population of 1.6 million is expected to grow to 2.2 million by 2020.

The draft goes on to justify that the only way to accommodate another 600,000 people in the city by 2020 is to increase density and that will be to intensify development.

“The draft local plan of KL is fundamentally flawed,” said local government expert and environmental lawyer Derek Fernandez.

“The fundamental flaw of the plan is that it is being prepared on the basis that it has to cater for an additional 600,000 people in the Federal Territory by 2020,” said Fernandez.












Legally binding blueprint: The NPP provides that the density of KL 
is to be reduced to the minimum sustainable figure of 25 people per hectare.



This, according to Fernandez, is in contrast with the policies in the National Physical Plan (NPP) which is legally binding on the Federal Territory which provides sufficient land to cater for a total population growth of 8.5 million in Kuala Lumpur, Klang Valley and Seremban combined.

In case you’re not familiar, the NPP is the legally binding blueprint for sustainable development under the Federal Territory Planning Act.

Furthermore, the NPP provides that the density of KL is to be reduced to the minimum sustainable figure of 25 people per hectare.

In fact, the NPP identifies that the gross density of KL is higher than 25, nevertheless makes it mandatory that 25 figure is applicable to KL.

On the contrary, the KL plan attempts to increase the density to ridiculous figures.

The plan identifies areas that are expected to increase in population with the highest being in Bukit Jalil-Seputeh followed by the city centre and Sentul Menjalara Strategic Zones.

The report goes on to say that the increase will require more than 150,000 homes in the next 12 years.

The plan is clearly not following the development strategies stated in the NPP and instead of decreasing density; it is in fact increasing it.

It would seem that the City Plan is in direct conflict with the national planning policies.

While paying lip service to the NPP by referring to it in Volume 1, fails to grasp and apply the essence of its principles on sustainable development in KL.













Tan: ‘KL must go through a major rejuvenation’




That is the reduction of densities to 25 people per hectare, increase in public open space to 2ha per 1,000 people, and spreading out the development and population density equally along the Klang Valley, Seremban and KL conurbation.

Increases in densities beyond the sustainable limits have already been exceeded. In KL, some believe this is the source of problem of poor quality of life, traffic jams, flooding, loss of green areas, lack of space, pollution, congestion and even unemployment.

One indicator of non-sustainable development is the amount of public recreation space available. Everyone requires open space and the criterion set in the NPP is 20 sq metres per person.

Not only does the local plan violates this, it arbitrarily imposes a 11sq metre per person by 2020, and even has the audacity to suggest 23% of this has got to be made up of private open spaces because there is not enough public land.

In the same note, public land in Bukit Gasing and Federal Hill is open for development – thereby increasing density here.

The total area in KL is 242sq km and the present population in KL is 1.62mil. Therefore the average density is already 68 people per hectare, which exceeds the required 25 per hectare.

“If this fundamental flaw is not remedied by cancelling all increase in plot ratio and density, and in fact taking back land to meet minimum sustainability requirements, KL will be doomed and we can expect loss of quality of life and anger among its population,” Fernandez said.

People should come forward and demand that average density for the whole of FT as 25 per hectare and that standard policies be complied to safeguard their future.

But despite the plan’s imperfections, David Mizan is confident that if the city is able to provide easy accessibility, enough open space, and maintain adequate green areas KL will be able to sustain a large population.

“If all these basic necessities are provided for, and if everything is done properly why not” he said.














Real Estate and Housing Developer’s Association’s (Rehda) KL branch secretary Tan Ching Meng agrees with David Mizan on that point and believes that sustainable development is the only way out to maintain the environment.

“KL must go thorough a major rejuvenation and in order to do that old businesses such as factories, industries and old buildings need to be relocated out,” said Tan.

“Once you do this than the city can accommodate more people and it would seem that the local plan is striving to do this under the Brown field development programme,” he said, adding despite its flaws the local plan has some good things to offer.


----------



## nazrey

*Room for improvement in City Plan*
Wednesday, 28 May 2008, NST Online

KUALA LUMPUR: It is a master plan to develop Kuala Lumpur for the next 12 years. 

It has to be done correctly and according to the satisfaction of all quarters. Objections, suggestions and amendments to the Draft Kuala Lumpur 2020 City Plan, unveiled on Thursday, will have to be made before June 30. 

The plan is an important reference for KL-lites as to what's planned for the city and how it could affect their lives. It is the first in 20 years and took almost two years to prepare. It is published in two volumes. Volume two comes in two parts.

Volume one of the draft, which has 10 chapters, contains information on the Kuala Lumpur City Vision, Kuala Lumpur in 2020, a dynamic world-class business city, sustainable land use, connectivity and accessibility for the city, city living environment, protecting and enhancing the environment, enhancing green network and blue corridor, distinctive city image and identity and green infrastructure.


Volume two (Part One and Two) focuses on the layout, land use zoning, development intensity, environmental protection plan, heritage zone, height control zone and transit planning. 

There are also 320 maps of areas, marking the proposed development plans.

Streets went through volumes one and two and found that the integral information is the zoning system.

While the areas are being zoned in detail according to the land use, there is still room for improvement.

For instance, Bukit Gasing and Federal Hill are listed under the Environmental Protection Zone, which means any development in these areas are to be carried out sensitively in accordance with the guidelines specified for development in such landscape.

In the same section, it states that the three forest reserves are Bukit Nanas, Bukit Sungai Besi and Bukit Sungai Air Puteh, which automatically excludes Bukit Gasing and Federal Hill, which have witnessed a long battle between residents in the proximity and City Hall.

Bukit Gasing has been listed in the hill land and hillside categories, while Federal Hill is placed under the hillside category.

While hill land only allows eco-tourism and low-impact recreational activities, areas covered under hillslide categories are subject to urban development, which includes residential, commercial, institutional, educational and industrial. 

The layout plan indicates Bukit Gasing as a combination of public open space, residential 1 (four to 40 persons per acre), cemetery, public facilities, infrastructure and utilities. 

Surprisingly, while some zones have listed the areas covered under their specific characters of land use, there were other zones that do not.

For example, while residential 3 (160 to 400 persons per acre) had listed Pantai Dalam, Chan Sow Lin, Kampong Baru Salak Selatan, Rumah Murah Bandar Tun Razak and Razak Mansion, the list for residential 1 and 2 (48 to 120 persons per acre) was not available.


----------



## nazrey

*Kg Baru folk ready for change*
Monday May 26, 2008
Stories by BAVANI M. and YIP YOKE TENG
Photos by SAM THAM and ABDUL RAHMAN SENIN
TheStar

*After 100 years is Kampung Baru ready for development? According to the Draft Kuala Lumpur City Plan 2020, plans are in the pipeline to transform this village into a worldclass hub. Based on feedback, it is apparent that the people are willing but only if the price is right.*

Despite the fact that their homes are located on Malay Agriculture Settlement, residents of Kampong Baru are prepared to make way for the planned massive development.

The only thing is they must be paid justly and not be treated as squatters.












Don’t marginalise us: Residents, entrepreneurs and landowners of Kampung 
Baru (from left) Ramli Masdar, Ahmad Kalir and Mohd Baba Kutty looking at 
the draft Kuala Lumpur City Plan 2020 report on Kampung Baru.



“We are not that pleased when the DBKL (Kuala Lumpur City Hall) sent us notices recently asking us to vacate our properties using the Clearance of Squatters Act,” said Ramli Masdar, a resident and entrepreneur at the area’s Pasar Minggu.

“How can they do that? Please remember that Pasar Minggu, which was launched by our first Prime Minister, was at one point in history the model commercial area in Kuala Lumpur,” said Ramli, who is also the acting Umno chairman of Pasar Minggu.

He was with five other residents and entrepreneurs of Kampung Baru during the interview with StarMetro.

According to Ramli, some 40 families living near Pasar Minggu received notices from the DBKL about two weeks ago that they had been offered PPR units and therefore should vacate their houses by May 23.

They said Kampung Baru folks would make way for development as long as their requirements were met.

For entrepreneurs at Pasar Minggu, they want to be given the privileges to do business there no matter what development takes place.

For residents and landowners, whether or not it is in Malay Agriculture Settlements, they just want their land to be acquired at market price at least.

Old-timer Asrorie Saaban said the residents had had many talks with the DBKL but the efforts had been futile.













Bustling: The future Kampung Baru Commercial and Culture Centre, will 
occupy the site of the Pasar Minggu and its surrounding areas.




“That's because they have yet to tell us how they will compensate us. We welcome development. We have long been informed about this about 20 years ago but we are at the same time waiting for a fruitful meeting,” he added.

Pasar Minggu PNKS flats representative Mohd Baba Kutty said: “We do not mind development. The residents hail a new lease of life to this area as long as they are not marginalised.

“You can't have high prices for land across the river (KLCC areas) and yet pay us only half of those prices.”

Jalan Raja Muda Musa Umno deputy chairman Khairi Samuri said the community must always be the priority and all amenities must not be compromised in the face of development.

Kampung Baru Negotiation Committee member Datuk Matshah Safuan, who is also the chairman of the Kampung Baru Malay Children's Welfare Association, said the residents were assessing the proposed developments.

“At this point, we will study the proposed masterplan carefully.

“We will talk about land acquisition and compensation later.

“I believe after we get the masterplan right, everything else will fall in place,” he said.


----------



## nazrey

*Methods proposed to develop Kampung Baru*
Monday May 26, 2008, TheStar

It is suggested that a body be set up to handle the planning, development and management of Kampung Baru. The patterns proposed are:

- Kuala Lumpur City Hall (DBKL) to establish Kampung Baru Development Corporation whose chairman will be appointed by the Federal Territories Minister at the approval of the Prime Minister; 
- To establish the Kampung Baru Special Development Committee that functions as mediator between developers and DBKL’s technical departments; and 
- To encourage involvement of landowners and private corporations to develop zones identified. 

The development mechanism involves two approaches: 

- Land Ownership Preservation areas (Kawasan Pengekalan Pemilikan Tanah) 
- Land Retrieval areas (Kawasan Peng-ambilan Balik Tanah) 

Implementation methods for Land Ownership Preservation areas are:

Inside Malay Agriculture Settlement (MAS):


- Development in accordance to lots – applied to areas not involved in the planned development; 
- Joint development of land (Pembang-unan Tanah Bersepakat) – owners join force to develop their land and development costs to be shared; and 
- Transfer of Development Right – landowners to sell development rights to developers. 

Outside MAS: 

- Real Estate Investment Trust (REIT) – a trust fund that holds/invests in rental properties, it is required to distribute most of its profit as dividend to its holders; and 
- Joint development of land. 
Implementation methods for Land Ret-rieval areas are:

Inside MAS: 

- Comprehensive development – involves redevelopment in parts of MAS that indiscriminate, inconvenient and problematic; and 
- Acquisition - the plan has it that according to Section 3 (1)(b) of Land Acquisition Act 1960, “the state authority may acquire any land which is needed by any person or corporation for any purpose which in the opinion of the state authority is beneficial to the economic development of Malaysia. 

Outside MAS: 

- Comprehensive development – involves Chow Kit market and KLCC surrounding areas deemed as the “backyard” to Kuala Lumpur's development; and 
- Project cost is estimated between RM15.6bil and RM18bil while the financing of the project is through equity and commercial loan.


----------



## nazrey

*Office Space Tower: *
by Just A Slice 










@ Dataran Merdeka :
- Wisma Lee Rubber
- WISMA HAMZAH KWONG HING 
- New HSBC Tower 

by rizalhakim
Wisma Lee Rubber



















WISMA HAMZAH KWONG HING 



















New HSBC Tower


----------



## nazrey

*Office Space Tower: *
by sebr 










@ KLCC :
- 20+ storeys - The Icon
- 20+ storeys - New Office Tower 
- 30+ storeys - Menara Wakaf 
- 30 storeys - Goldis Tower
- 40 storeys - Glomac Tower
- 60 storeys - Lot C / 267m / Cesar Pelli's Architecture

The Icon
by rizalhakim



















New Office Tower 
by rizalhakim





































Menara Wakaf
by rizalhakim




























Goldis Tower
by rizalhakim



















Glomac Tower 
by rizalhakim




























Lot C










by pbrooks


----------



## nazrey

*Office Space Tower: *



















@ KL Sentral : KL Transport Hub
- 29 storeys - Office Tower 
- Twin 31 storeys - Office Tower 
- 29 storeys - UEM Group New Corporate Headquarters

Office Tower










Office Tower










UEM Group New Corporate Headquarters










My photos



















by Ethaniel83


----------



## Cerulean

*Sunrise to redevelop Wisma Angkasa Raya*
The Star, Wednesday May 28, 2008
By ANGIE NG

PETALING JAYA: Sunrise Bhd is believed to be acquiring Wisma Angkasa Raya, located opposite the Petronas Twin Towers in Kuala Lumpur City Centre (KLCC), for redevelopment into an upmarket commercial project.

In a filing with Bursa Malaysia on Monday, the property developer said it had entered into an agreement with Reliance Pillar Sdn Bhd and Lembaran Segimaju Sdn Bhd to acquire Tanah Tuah Development Sdn Bhd for RM57.4mil. 

Sunrise will pay RM27mil in cash and make a RM30.4mil shareholders' advance to Tanah Tuah. It has paid a deposit of RM5mil. According to the announcement, Tanah Tuah has registrable interest in a piece of freehold land within the KLCC.

“Tanah Tuah represents a good investment as the property that is being acquired by Tanah Tuah has potential to be redeveloped into an upmarket commercial development, which will further strengthen the group's presence in a prime location,” Sunrise said in the statement. Tanah Tuah had in January agreed to buy the 1.6-acre land from the original owner for RM152mil but the agreement has yet to be concluded.

Sunrise said it had taken the necessary legal measures to safeguard its interest in the event the company's agreement with the vendors was completed before the completion of the accord between Tanah Tuah and the original owner.

Wisma Angkasa Raya, which is around 29 years old, is Kuala Lumpur’s first high-rise office building. The unencumbered property is a 24-storey commercial building comprising a 20-storey office tower and a four-storey podium with two basement carparks. It has a total net lettable area of 167,728 sq ft and an occupancy rate of 96.4%.

Aseambankers research analyst Ong Chee Ting said that assuming Tanah Tuah had taken a 100% debt funding for the purchase, Sunrise’s RM27mil cash payment to the vendors would have raised its acquisition cost to RM179mil, or RM2,588 per sq ft.

“Even at RM2,588 per sq ft, it is considered a fair price. Assuming that KL City Hall grants Sunrise a 10 times plot ratio for redevelopment, similar to the upcoming Menara YNH in Jalan Sultan Ismail, the price per plot ratio works out to RM259 per sq ft.

“Adding RM500 per sq ft per plot ratio for the construction of an upmarket development and factoring in an efficiency ratio of 80%, the total construction cost comes to about RM1,000 per sq ft per net saleable area,” Ong said.

Given that KL City Hall has raised the plot ratio for commercial development to nine to 10 times now compared with Wisma Angkasa Raya's three times, Ong said the redevelopment could yield a gross development value of at least RM900mil.

“If Sunrise’s new property can be sold above RM1,300 per sq ft, there's still a 30% margin to be made. This translates to a development profit of RM208mil,” he said.

Ong said the risk for the redevelopment plan was a possible oversupply of new office space in Kuala Lumpur by 2010, although this risk is “mitigated by the property’s prime location''.


----------



## Riverofmoltensteel

Any news on the other "Lots"?


----------



## nazrey

Wisma Angkasa Raya


----------



## nazrey

*Office Space Tower: *
by WhiteChicken










@ Mid Valley City : The largest integrated development comprising residential, office, retail and hotels in Malaysia

*Target date of completion *
THE GARDENS SOUTH TOWER -1st Quarter of 2008
THE GARDENS NORTH TOWER -2nd Quarter of 2008

The Gardens South Tower










The Gardens North Tower










My photos
Office Tower


----------



## nazrey

*Menara Worldwide* 
______ Jalan Bukit Bintang










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

NEW PROJECT:
*PUBLIC MUTUAL TOWER*
Jalan Raja Chulan 
by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*40-storey Hotel/Office Tower *
Jalan Conlay 










by rizalhakim



















Note : Jalan Means Road


----------



## nazrey

*Redevelopment of St Mary’s school site by E&O and Lion Group *










by spOt_ON


----------



## nazrey

*CIMB Bank Tower *
Jalan Raja Laut










My photos


----------



## nazrey

*PJ Trade Centre*



















Update:


----------



## Cerulean

*Putrajaya Perdana wins RM113mil job*
The Star, Tuesday June 3, 2008

KUALA LUMPUR: Putrajaya Perdana Bhd has won a contract worth RM113.69mil from BR Property Holdings Sdn Bhd for a project to extend an existing office and shopping complex in Jalan Maarof in Taman Bukit Bandaraya here.

The project, which is due for completion by Sept 2, 2009, is expected to contribute positively to the earnings and net assets of the group for the financial year ended Dec 31, 2008 and Dec 31, 2009,'' Putrajaya Perdana said in a filing with Bursa Malaysia yesterday.

In a separate filing Crest Builder Holdings Bhd said it had bagged a RM165.9mil job awarded by Panareno Sdn Bhd to construct a serviced apartment in Bukit Damansara, Kuala Lumpur.

It said the contract period was 25 months from the date of site possession, expected to be in the second half of this year.


----------



## pedang

*new project* 





rizalhakim said:


> *Proposal for Solaris Tower II - Jalan Cendana, KL*
> location - somewhere in cendana...u can see the cendana in 2nd and 3rd pict..i belif its located in the carpark next to the cendana..
> 3 blocks 20 to 40 storey...


----------



## pedang

*OneKL*

pics by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*Solaris Dutamas*










by James Foong 
Solaris Dutamas 2nd Phase:










Completed shopoffices 1st Phase:


----------



## nazrey

*MK MERIDIN *


----------



## nazrey

*GoldIS Tower *
Jalan Tun Razak


----------



## nazrey

*Ceriaan Kiara *


----------



## nazrey

10-storey govt. office block:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

Suruhanjaya Tenaga bldg:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

17-storey commercial tower:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

26 Boulevard
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

Lot 4G7 
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*Lot 4G9*
38 floors of Office Space




























by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*Menara UOA Bangsar *
by rizalhakim












> Linked with Bangsar LRT Station


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

^^*GOOD JOB K.L.!!

:horse:


J.P.

ASEAN POWERS UNITE!!!*


----------



## nazrey

*Tropicana city*










Tropicana Designer suites & Signature Office Tower










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*Izen 1 @ Kiara*
by mercuri


----------



## nazrey

*izen @ tiffani*










by mercuri


----------



## nazrey

*MK MERIDIN *










by mercuri


----------



## nazrey

*Lumina Kiara *










by mercuri


----------



## nazrey

*MK10*










by mercuri


----------



## nazrey

*ONE Mon't Kiara*










by mercuri


----------



## nazrey

*SENI MONT KIARA*










by mercuri


----------



## nazrey

*Ameera Residences*


















by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*Towards developing world-class status for KL*
Wednesday June 11, 2008
Stories by BAVANI M, TheStar










Renewal: Changes are in the offing in KL.

SOME quarters think that by increasing the Kuala Lumpur population of 1.6 million to 2.2 million by 2020 will result in density increases beyond sustainable limits.

And this would inadvertently results in poorer quality of life, traffic and crowd congestion, air and noise pollution and even unemployment.

But there are others who believe that if a city population declines it would lead to decay or even ruin, and eventually turned the once vibrant city into a ghost town.

The Draft Kuala Lumpur City Plan 2020 envisions Kuala Lumpur as a world-class city with its residents living quality lifestyles despite a projected population increase of 600,000 by 2020.

The plan states that for Kuala Lumpur to progress and prosper, sustainable development is the only way to achieve it.

According to town planner Norliza Hashim, this is only possible if the people are willing to change their lifestyle patterns and make compromises.

She pointed out that the current land use pattern was the direct result of past practices and development trends, which were based on single land use zoning.

“Things have changed, trends have changed, market forces with environmental concerns requires new and integrated approach to land use planning,’’ she said.

Norliza said to become a world-class city, there must be a more flexible approach at land use zoning.

According to Norliza, some of the coordinated efforts in ensuring and supporting the city’s growth to cater for needs of its population include allocating land for future requirements, facilitating use of land and buildings, regulating incompatible land use and activities, integrating transport and spatial development, encouraging mixed-use development and transforming, and regenerating Brownfield sites and urban villages.

“Apart from the need to protect the environment and public open spaces, improving the traffic situation and upgrading public amenities, it is also time for people to embrace mixed use development,’’ Norliza said.

She pointed out that mixed-use development encouraged a balance of housing, employment, commercial and other community facilities in the same area.

“Working and living in the same area reduce travel time. Mixed development helps achieve intensive development by using the same space for more than one purpose,” Norliza said.

A valid point and one endorsed by Real Estate and Housing Developers Association (Rehda) KL branch secretary Tan Ching Meng.

Tan said for KL to compete with other world-class cities it must move with the times.

“KL cannot be frozen by history and traditions. To advance, it needs to transform with the times and undergo a rejuvenation pro-cess,’’ he said.

A good example cited by both Norliza and Tan are Singapore’s Tao Payoh township and Bugis Street, which have successfully undergone regeneration process incorporating mixed-use development.

“There are commercial, retail, residential and transit stations nearby and, despite the lack in open spaces, the residents are enjoying a quality lifestyle,’’ Norliza said.

She said this could also happen in KL with proper planning and integrated development within the inner city.

According to Norliza, in most of the world-class cities, such Vancouver in Canada, the city is well integrated with high-rise buildings and yet could also boast the most number of parks.

Norliza said this could be done in Malaysia if the people recognised and accepted the fact that the way of modern life was high-rise and no longer horizontal.

Tan, meanwhile, said KL should not be stilted in comparison to its conurbations, the aggregations of urban areas.

“The capital city should be the liveliest in the country, with individual interest balanced with the overall needs of the KL residents,’’ he said.


----------



## nazrey

*26 areas in the city to undergo regeneration*
Wednesday June 11, 2008, TheStar

THE Draft Kuala Lumpur City Plan 2020 has identified 26 areas in the city for regeneration purposes. It aims to re-develop the city's older areas in order for the city to improve socially, economically and environmentally.

The 26 sites span a total area of 548 hectares in various parts of Kuala Lumpur.

This rejuvenation exercise called Brownfield development aims to regenerate older areas in the city as well as redevelop older housing and industrial areas, under-utilised land to improve the social, economic and environmental health of the city.

According to town planner Norliza Hashim, due to a shortage of vacant land in the city centre, it is increasingly difficult to look for alternative land for development and hence may stifle the capital city's ambition in becoming a world-class city by 2020.

Norliza is the main consultant engaged by the Kuala Lumpur City Hall (DBKL) to draft the city plan.

Norliza said, however, that the Draft Kuala Lumpur City Plan 2020 had identified suitable Brownfield sites for regeneration and rejuvenation purposes.

The term “Brownfield” refers to abandoned or under-utilised industrial and commercial facilities which are no longer economically viable.

The city plan has identified areas like Sang Peng, Loke Yew, the former Pudu Jail, old shop houses along Jalan Bukit Bintang, former government quarters at Jalan Davis and many more that have been marked for redevelopment.

“Different sites have different rejuvenation plans. For instance, areas with old overcrowded PPR units (public housing schemes) will be upgraded to bigger units balanced with public amenities to provide residents a more quality lifestyle while blighted housing, industrial areas and old shop houses in the city will be more commercial while the open space in front of the 113-year-old Pudu Jail has been earmarked for mixed use commercial,” Norliza said.

She said this project would provide the city with a more cleaner and orderly image.

According to Norliza, the draft plan promotes redevelopment of dilapidated sites, blighted buildings, development on infill sites, and also the regeneration of abandoned projects in the city.

By recycling land, cleaning up contaminated sites it is also encouraging a more sustainable lifestyle in the city and in turn reduces the pressure to develop on Greenfield land (green areas and open spaces).

Norliza said that the areas to be redeveloped would incorporate mixed-use development and high to medium density residential and will include public facilities, infrastructure, and urban parks with pedestrian friendly environment.

The KL branch of the Real Estate and Housing Developers Associa-tion (Rehda) has endorsed the move by issuing a statement saying that the draft plan’s redevelopment and regeneration of Brownfield sites in KL is a positive step.

Rehda said that this was in line with more cosmopolitan and mature global cities, where changing trends, shifting population and sophisticated urbanites necessitate city authorities and planners to initiate regeneration strategies to prevent slums and cities from decaying.

“With the move of the administrative offices to Putrajaya and abandoned project sites can be used for redevelopment or create more green space,” Rehda KL branch secretary Tan Ching Meng said.

“In Singapore, if a building is old and if one could get most of the owners to consent, the government can buy it back for redevelopment purposes,'' he said.

A beautiful and modern building like the Petronas Twin Towers has far reaching effects to the entire area.












“Purchasers are willing to pay big bucks just for a unit facing the KLCC and such buildings enhances the property value around the city,” Tan said.

He said that this is what KL should move towards in order to achieve world-class status.


----------



## nazrey

*PJ8* 
39-Storey Service Suites & 17,12 and 13 Storey office buildings










by Colgate Palmolive PLM


----------



## nazrey

Draft KL 2020 City Plan


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

:applause::applause::applause:

I think the vision towards a World Class City for 2020 is very CLEAR.


MABUHAY--KUALA LUMPUR

:horse:

J.P.


----------



## Skyprince

^^ Lol thanks Juan !! 

Anyway, isn't KL already a world-class city ?


----------



## pedang

*PUBLIC MUTUAL TOWER*

*new rendering, status U/C*



Greg said:


> Public Mutual Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shall we keep here or make separate thread for this one?


----------



## nazrey

*PUBLIC MUTUAL TOWER*
Jalan Raja Chulan 
North & South View










Update:
by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*KL State Tower*
Jalan Tun Razak


----------



## nazrey

*CIMB Bank Tower*










From flickr



















By James Foong










By me


----------



## nazrey

*KL Sentral*
Office Tower @ Lot J










From Malaysian Forum


----------



## nazrey

*One KL*










Topping out:
James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*Idaman Residence*
KLCC



















from jesale


----------



## Mudzaffar_MIEAust

*World Class KL???*

Hi, I'm a Malaysian myself who is currently living in the UK. Well, I doubt that KL is going to be a 'world class city' as it has to deal with a lot of issues surrounding it first. Most of the significant structures that you see in Malaysia were designed by foreigners especially the British expats and I met with one of the structural designers who designed the Ampang Putra LRT underground station. All these years, I thought it was designed by local company named Ranhill. Man, I have been conned by my fellow Malaysians!!


----------



## XNeo

Mudzaffar_MIEAust said:


> Hi, I'm a Malaysian myself who is currently living in the UK. Well, I doubt that KL is going to be a 'world class city' as it has to deal with a lot of issues surrounding it first. Most of the significant structures that you see in Malaysia were designed by foreigners especially the British expats and I met with one of the structural designers who designed the Ampang Putra LRT underground station. All these years, I thought it was designed by local company named Ranhill. Man, I have been conned by my fellow Malaysians!!


then u come back here and build this city lah.


----------



## nazrey

*The Avare*
KLCC










11th June 2008 
From http://www.avare.com.my/

From North View 










From West View 










From East View


----------



## nazrey

*The Troika *
KLCC




























01/06/2008


----------



## nazrey

*Millennium Residence*
Bukit Bintang










UPDATE : work has started!
by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*Pavilion Residences *
Bukit Bintang












> Podium Pavilion Kuala Lumpur


UPDATE


----------



## nazrey

*K Residence* 
KLCC 












> by afndy73


by cikguyang


----------



## nazrey

*Cendana*
45 Storeys












> by rizalhakim


by plesbit


----------



## nazrey

*Neo Damansara *
@ Damansara Perdana 










by jesale


----------



## nazrey

*Glomac Tower*
KLCC, 40 Storey (Office Tower)


----------



## nazrey

*KLCC Lot C Office Tower*
Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by *Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects*
The 1.5 million square foot Charigali Headquarters Tower will anchor the southwest corner of the gateway development at Kuala Lumpur City Centre and define the northern edge of the landscaped plaza in front of the Mandarin Hotel. Similar to the Petronas Twin Towers, the architectural form is generated by two interlocking volumes: a square and a triangle, rising out of the base podium. In contrast to the Petronas Towers, the top of the proposed tower is distinguished by a simple elegant crowing halo, which will be lit at night.



















by Ethaniel83


----------



## nazrey

*The Icon*
Jalan Tun Razak










Update:


----------



## nazrey

NEW PROJECT
*Amverton Kiara *
by rizalhakim


----------



## Sony Sjklw

^^ Ironic tower tall and very slim.


----------



## nazrey

*One Residency *










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Office Space Tower: *
> by Just A Slice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ Dataran Merdeka :
> - Wisma Lee Rubber
> - WISMA HAMZAH KWONG HING
> - New HSBC Tower
> 
> by rizalhakim
> Wisma Lee Rubber
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WISMA HAMZAH KWONG HING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New HSBC Tower


Update:
by rizalhakim
New HSBC Tower 




























Wisma Lee Rubber




























WISMA HAMZAH KWONG HING


----------



## nazrey

*Izen @ Tiffani*
by mercuri


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Office Space Tower: *
> by sebr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ KLCC :
> - 20+ storeys - The Icon
> - 20+ storeys - New Office Tower
> - 30+ storeys - Menara Wakaf
> - 30 storeys - Goldis Tower
> - 40 storeys - Glomac Tower
> - 60 storeys - Lot C / 267m / Cesar Pelli's Architecture
> 
> The Icon
> by rizalhakim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Office Tower
> by rizalhakim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Menara Wakaf
> by rizalhakim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goldis Tower
> by rizalhakim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glomac Tower
> by rizalhakim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lot C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by pbrooks


*Update:*
by ianwhitfield1978


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Office Space Tower: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BY travellator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ KL Sentral : KL Transport Hub
> - 29 storeys - Office Tower
> - Twin 31 storeys - Office Tower
> - 29 storeys - UEM Group New Corporate Headquarters
> 
> Office Tower
> My photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Ethaniel83


*Update:*
by travellator


----------



## nazrey

> *Mid Valley City*


*Update:*


----------



## pedang

*New Project*

*Grade A Office tower called '12' @ Jalan Sultan Ismail*

*designed by Kohn Pedersen Fox *


----------



## nazrey

*Lumina Kiara *










by logorithm

Semi-D -- casting of flat roof to the last pair on Lot 11 and 12 expected within this week:









Front of Lot 9, 10, 11 & 12.









Rear of Lot 9, 10, 11 & 12.









Various stages of construction of the Semi-Ds.


----------



## nazrey

> *Pavilion Residences *
> Bukit Bintang


by Stefan Kahlert


----------



## nazrey

> *KL Sentral*


----------



## nazrey

Lot 4G7
by James Foong



















by EKSwitaj


----------



## MARACUCHisimo

Where is Putrajaya?


----------



## nazrey

*Putrajaya*










Putrajaya located just south of Kuala Lumpur, is the new federal administrative centre of Malaysia. Several Government offices have re-located there to gain relief from the overcrowding and congestion of Kuala Lumpur, which is Malaysia's largest city. However, *Kuala Lumpur still serves as Malaysia's national and legislative capital for now*.


----------



## nazrey

> *Bangsar South*
> Official Website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Wesley Wong (2buddybiz)


by rizalhakim


----------



## pedang

*IDAMAN BINTANG @ BUKIT BINTANG*


----------



## OshHisham

^^ a bigggg....*****


----------



## nazrey

*PJ8* 
39-Storey Service Suites & 17,12 and 13 Storey office buildings










by 2stanley


----------



## loytm

*a pretty good booming city...KL*

i live at tiz city and i am proud of it...of the standing buildings soar up highly as well as the constructing towers...

there is more than 30 highrises now under construction in KL which will add a greater skyline to it...this city is pretty eye-catching in terms of skyline..

Kuala Lumpur is the 8th best skyline of the world, defeating over thousand other cities around the world....be proud of it...

construction of buildings at KL is non-stop, continuously...as can be seen from here...it is a booming city as well...


----------



## nazrey

Precinct 2
by spOt_ON


----------



## nazrey

*The Oval*
Twin 41 storeys, KLCC











by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*The Troika*
KLCC




























Update
by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*Tropicana city*










Tropicana Designer suites & Signature Office Tower










by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*The Icon*
Jalan Tun Razak










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*40-storey Hotel/Office Tower*
Jalan Conlay 










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

NEW PROJECT:
*PUBLIC MUTUAL TOWER*
Jalan Raja Chulan 
North & South view










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*New HSBC Tower *
Leboh Ampang



















by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT
Setia Sky Residences*














































Life in Setia Sky Residences promises to be filled with luxury and bliss – as well as plenty of opportunities to paint the town red!

A new curvilinear structure is set to enhance not just the KL city skyline, but also its residents’ lives, with luxurious facilities suited to the flamboyant urbanite lifestyle. The Setia Sky Residences serviced residences offer 844 luxurious dwelling in dramatic 40-storey towers over a 5.96-acre site in the heart of Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## nazrey

*Lot 163 suites*










Update
by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*OneKL *
35 Storeys










Update










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*One Residency*










Update
by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*Kiaramas Gateway *
35-storey tower and office suites










Update:


----------



## Smallville

Wow, alot of great buildings. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nazrey

*MK10*










Update



> Originally Posted by eurobill


----------



## pedang

*[email protected]' KIARA *


----------



## sryk

simply outstanding


----------



## nazrey

*Cendana*
45 storeys










Update
by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*The Crest*
Beside Cendana



>


Update
by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

* Kiaraville*












nazrey said:


> by dtpm


 by mercuri


----------



## nazrey

*Hampshire Residences*










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*Precint 3 - TRW boulevard towers*
Update:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*Parcel 4C11*
Update:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*Steel Mosque*






























































Update:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*Parcel 2C11 - Suruhanjaya Tenaga:*
Update:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*Parcel 4G7*
Update:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*Pullman Putrajaya Lakeside Hotel*
by spOt_ON


----------



## nazrey

_*The Troika*_
38, 44, and 50 storeys
_*The Oval*_
Twin 41 floors

















by Sast_81










_The Troika_


----------



## nazrey

*The Troika*
Update:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*The Panorama*
KLCC










Update:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

* MyHabitat*










Update:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*Hampshire Place*










Update:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*Hampshire Residence*










Update:
by James Foong










@ The left of constructions
by Sast_81


----------



## nazrey

*2Hampshire*
COMPLETED:
by James Foong










by cikguyang


----------



## nazrey

*Suria Stonor*
COMPLETED
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*The Oval*
KLCC










Update:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*The Avare*
KLCC










Update:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

> *ONE KL*
> Website
> 
> ONE KL, with a uniqueness that is its own, incorporates the power and grace of water as an all-important design element. Creating architectural perfection, *ONE KL’s 95 glass-edged infinity pool complement 94 apartments*, in an iconic feat bent on redefining the limits of creation. Your private address is located in the heart of Kuala Lumpur, in command of a visual paradise unlike any other. Designed by award winning architects, world class engineers and internationally renowned building contractors, your new home is the bar of sophistication.


by @martius


----------



## nazrey

ONE KL
by fritz_kaktus


----------



## nazrey

*KELANA AVENUE *
Type: Office
Company: CBD PJ
Built-up Area: 450 - 8,000 square feet










KELANA AVENUE, a 9 & 1/2-storey office building Small-Office-HOME-Office (SOHO) which is expected for completion in year 2010 at SS5 Kelana Jaya is another project brought to you by Ong Chong Realty Sdn Bhd.....a well established developer who has launched numerous projects around the vicinity of Damansara and is always 100% sold out.

Ong Chong Realty Sdn Bhd is again proud to introduce and bring to you a new concept of corporate office space where individual can now own their prestige office space at a very affordable price.

Sizes are from as small as 463 sq. ft. onwards to as large as 8,696 sq. ft. per floor plate. Each level is divided into small units with an options for 2 or more units to be combined to make up for a larger floor size. The choice is yours!

We have various floors open for sale and as at to date almost 50% has been taken up. So, hurry up and call us today at 012-273 8115 for more details.


----------



## nazrey

> KL’s 10 Most Expensive Condos



















*Idaman Residence*
33-storey

Update:
by mercuri


----------



## nazrey

*Lot 163 suites*










by mercuri


----------



## nazrey

*The icon*
Jalan Tun Razak










Update:
by mercuri


----------



## nazrey

The icon


----------



## nazrey

*Lumina Kiara *










by logorithm


----------



## nazrey

*Mid Valley City *
COMPLETED
by Stephanie @ XueWen










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*PLATINUMPARK KUALA LUMPUR*
KLCC

*7 NEW TOWERS*
1. 50-storey Menara FELDA [counted as 1 tower]
2A. Twin 42-storey Platinum Residences II [counted as 2 tower]
B. Twin 30-storey Platinum Residences I [counted as 1 tower]
3. Twin 30-storey Platinum Concierge Suites [counted as 1 tower]
4A. 50-storey Platinum Business Suites I [counted as 1 tower]
B. 33-storey Platinum Business Suites II [counted as 1 tower]










Update:
by michap


----------



## nazrey

*Bank Negara Resource Centre*



















Update:
by James Foong


----------



## Buyckske Ruben

WHAT A BOOM!!!

:nuts: :nuts: :nuts:

Some projects are great!




@nazrey you posting like hell!
stunning effort :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

*KL Sentral*
Malaysia's Largest Transport Hub










Update:
by travellator 










*To The Main Railway Terminal*























































* Lot A*



















*Lot D*




























*Lot J*





































Lot N










Lot M&N


----------



## nazrey

*[email protected]*
by mercuri


----------



## dunedin

The Icon that is cool


----------



## nazrey

*Lot C @ KLCC *












> by reampaperjames


Update:
by lotte aarts


----------



## nazrey

*SENI MONT KIARA*










by mercuri


----------



## nazrey

*MK10*










by mercuri


----------



## dida888

actually, i relly love malasian desigin for all project which i've seen. It's high quality with achitechture.. keeping its well


----------



## nazrey

> *ONE KL*
> Website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONE KL, with a uniqueness that is its own, incorporates the power and grace of water as an all-important design element. Creating architectural perfection, *ONE KL’s 95 glass-edged infinity pool complement 94 apartments*, in an iconic feat bent on redefining the limits of creation. Your private address is located in the heart of Kuala Lumpur, in command of a visual paradise unlike any other. Designed by award winning architects, world class engineers and internationally renowned building contractors, your new home is the bar of sophistication.


by jee.mercier


----------



## Alberto Marin

Esto es una prueba








Terminada la prueba


----------



## nazrey

*Ameera Residences*
*SS2*










by victor


----------



## nazrey

KLCC
by mY jOuRnEy nEvEr eNds


----------



## nazrey

by mY jOuRnEy nEvEr eNds


----------



## nazrey

KLCC
by idlethink


----------



## nazrey

by Winckler Family


----------



## nazrey

*Accor’s Flagship Pullman Brand Expands in Malaysia*

















Accor’s upscale Pullman brand adds another prestigious hotel to the country’s administrative capital – Putrajaya, with the opening of Pullman Putrajaya Lakeside in November 2008.As a prestigious name in hospitality, the Pullman name derives from the opulent Pullman railway carriages that changed the face of overnight railway travel in America – and later in the UK and Europe from the 1860s. Pullman, specifically designed for business travelers, is also Accor’s premier business meeting brand. Pullman prides itself on providing the very best in Meetings, Incentives, Conference and Events (MICE). Typically located in the heart of large regional and international cities and close to major airports, Pullman hotels will provide creative services and excellent meeting facilities that distinguish the hotels from other brands in the market. 

The brand’s main ambition is to provide an offer that creates a balance between convivial hospitality, tranquility and connectivity for men and women traveling on business and whose expectations are not entirely met by the market’s current offers.

Located at the shores of the Putrajaya Lake, the stunning Pullman Putrajaya Lakeside’s magnificent architecture, ethnic yet stylish and thoughtful innovation, is the perfect blend of state-of-the-art business hotel and tranquil resort getaway. Pullman Putrajaya Lakeside is adjacent to Putrajaya International Convention Centre (PICC) and Putrajaya Maritime Centre that host various world-class events. The hotel is only 20 minutes drive by car via the Kuala Lumpur – Putrajaya Expressway. KLIA International Airport is a mere 15 minutes drive from the hotel. Served by a network of highways, the hotel is highly accessible from all parts of the country.

Pullman Putrajaya Lakeside was meticulously crafted to depict architecture and ambiences that are distinctively ethnic Malay, Chinese, Indian, and of the Borneo continent to give hotel guests the unique experience of Malaysia’s colourful heritage and an amalgamated culture. The hotel is indeed the first ‘Malaysian Icon Hotel’.

Pullman Putrajaya Lakeside has 283 well-designed rooms, suites and serviced residences, 5 food and beverage outlets namely B’s, The Village, China Bar & Lounge, Bar On Third and The Deli @ Pullman. Each creates an innovative dining experience catering to the tastes of hotel guests and local residents.

An oasis for business travellers, Pullman Putrajaya Lakeside seeks to exceed the expectations of hotel guests in comforts, commitments, connectivity and cohesion, with seamless technology and highly sophisticated business and ballroom facilities, which make every event be it meetings, seminars or banquets, a success. The 9-metre high ceiling ballroom has the versatility to house large incentive functions and wedding receptions of up to 1,000 guests or small private parties. There are 21 fully equipped meeting rooms and board rooms plus a 250-seater lakefront, open-air amphitheatre, all of which are supported by impeccable service.

Leisure facilities include a spacious and state-of-the-art fitness centre, one of the country’s largest signature spa with 6 treatment rooms and 11 spa suites, kid’s club, games room, swimming pool, kid’s pool and team building facilities. Or guests can enjoy various water sports activities or leisurely cruise at the Putrajaya Lake.


----------



## nazrey

*Lot 4G8*
33 fl










Update:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

by amfyasin


----------



## nazrey

*Mont' Kiara Meridin*










Update:


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

*ONE Mon't Kiara*










From


----------



## nazrey

*Lot 4G9*
39 fl
(2 From left)










Update:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

* Lot 4G10 *
39 fl










Update:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*Lot 4G11 *
39 fl



















Update:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

>


by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

> Gemilang Square
> Feom left: Lot 4G8, 4G9, 4G10, 4G11


----------



## nazrey

Gemilang Square


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Gemilang Square


My pictures



















Gemilang Square


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

by vladimir zakharov


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> NEW PROJECT
> (26/04/2008)


by spOt_ON


----------



## nazrey

Mon't Kiara Constructions
by DTPM


----------



## nazrey

Mon't Kiara Constructions
by DTPM


----------



## nazrey

Mon't Kiara Constructions
by DTPM


----------



## nazrey

Mon't Kiara Constructions
by DTPM


----------



## nazrey

*SENI MONT KIARA*










Update:
by mercuri


----------



## nazrey

*MK10*










Update:
by mercuri


----------



## nazrey

*izen @ tiffani*










Update:
by mercuri


----------



## nazrey

*SENI MONT KIARA*










Update:
by mercuri


----------



## nazrey

*PJ Exchange (PJX)*










Construction preogress
From Official Website


----------



## nazrey

by ramzan2007


----------



## nazrey

by ramzan2007


----------



## nazrey

by ramzan2007


----------



## nazrey

by ramzan2007


----------



## nazrey

*Riana Green East*
36 Storeys - Riana Green East, Wangsa Maju










by TheSpastick


----------



## nazrey

by ramzan2007


----------



## nazrey

*Lot C @ KLCC *










Update:
by ramzan2007


----------



## nazrey

by phalinn


----------



## nazrey

by phalinn


----------



## nazrey

by zkanoe


----------



## nazrey

*Pavilion Residences *










by phalinn


----------



## nazrey

by ckelvin


----------



## nazrey

by Exposure-photo


----------



## nazrey

*Cendana*
by DTPM


----------



## nazrey

*WISMA LEE RUBBER facelift*
by phalinn


----------



## nazrey

*THE NEW WISMA HAMZAH KWONG HING*


----------



## nazrey

*New HSBC Tower*


----------



## nazrey

Merdeka Square
by phalinn


----------



## nazrey

by phalinn


----------



## nazrey

Vewing Mid Valley City/KL Sentral From Kerinchi


----------



## nazrey

by zkanoe


----------



## nazrey

by TheSpastick


----------



## nazrey

*Steel Mosque*





















































Update:
by Lorenzo Madrid


----------



## skyscraper100

nazrey said:


> Gemilang Square


wow! nice project


----------



## nazrey

*PJ8 *
39-Storey Service Suites & 17,12 and 13 Storey office buildings


----------



## nazrey

> nazrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gemilang Square
> Lot AG8, 4AG9, 4G10, 4G11
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pictures
Click to expand...

by opfad


----------



## nazrey

*Lot AG8, 4AG9, 4G10, 4G11*
Update:
by wongcs


----------



## Andrew

Still a heck of a lot of land in the city centre to be developed. They really should build that monorail system to spur development.


----------



## nazrey

*Tropicana city*










Tropicana Designer suites & Signature Office Tower










Source: http://investorsanonymous.blogspot.com/2008/11/tropicana-city-ss2-pj-site-pics-as-at-1.html


----------



## nazrey

The project will only resume once Putrajaya's population is large enough to require the monorail.


----------



## nazrey

by Lee Stringer


----------



## nazrey

*Plaza Kelana Jaya*
COMPLETED
Source: http://investorsanonymous.blogspot.com/search/label/Petaling Jaya In General


----------



## nazrey

*Menjalara 18*
Source: http://investorsanonymous.blogspot.com/search/label/Menjalara In General


----------



## nazrey

*KL’s 10 Most Expensive Condos*










*Idaman Residence*

















Update: 



















From TA properties


----------



## nazrey

*KL’s 10 Most Expensive Condos*










*Idaman Residence*










Update: 
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*KL’s 10 Most Expensive Condos*


----------



## skyscraper100

really great projects! i love KL.


----------



## pedang

*12 @ Jalan Sultan Ismail*



rizalhakim said:


> im confused.....cant be 23storey right...so tall lah dis 1..., maybe 40storey tall...even the project exec also cant confirmd anytin....blur lah!!!





nazrey said:


>





rizalhakim said:


> doesnt look like a 23storey huh? i count it and its almost 40storey...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in4 taken from http://www.mulpha.com.my





progress..



rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*MK10*










by mercuri


----------



## nazrey

*SENI MONT KIARA*










Update:
by mercuri


----------



## pedang

by LINCOLNOSE2® 

part of Kuala Lumpur


----------



## nazrey

*[email protected]*
by mercuri


----------



## nazrey

*MK10*










by mercuri


----------



## nazrey

*MONT'KIARA - KUALA LUMPUR*

*SENI MONT KIARA*










Update:
by mercuri


----------



## nazrey

*Proposed Nature Interpretive Centre / NIC Putrajaya*
Actually these design projects already get approval by Tansri and now they start tendering...
Conservation & preservation of Putrajaya Lake & Wetland
Educational center to showcase all type of Wetland’s flora & fauna
Miniature & simulation of the uniqueness of Wetland’s flora & fauna
Aquarium with simulation of the flow of wetland cells to the lake & showcase of under water habitat of wetland & lake 
by santonie










Link and connection between lake and putrajaya city 










Introduction & welcoming
Projection screen 1:- What you can see and learn in NIC Taman Wetland. - Questions & Clue
Projection screen 2 :- What is wetlands & its functions.
The introduction of natural wetland & artificial wetland. What are the differences between natural & manmade wetlands. 










Natural Wetlands in Malaysia
Special exhibit – mangrove features and exhibition
To Show the locations of Mangrove systems of Malaysia – Larut Matang / Tanjung Piai 
- Freshwater swamp system – Tasik Bera, Tasik Kenyir, Logan Bunut & Malui Sabah
- Uses/functions of the particular site
- Threats – development/economic
- Show present drainage system flood mitigation, slow down runoff 










Putrajaya wetland cells
To show importance of wetland as habitat for indigenous vertebrates including mammals, reptiles, amphibians, birds, insects & fish
(projections onto glass/acrylic screen) specially created video images of wetlands habitats ie frogs, birds, butterfly etc appear in 3D holography floating on the water/cell)
Artificial replica of overflow weir - to show the structure & importance of it in controlling the water level & enhancing water quality 










(1) 3D mural wall/map & scale customised artificial/replica of Putrajaya Lake 
In land to highlight the water sport complex, maritime centre, jetties (lake facilities to support activities held in the lake)
In the lake to highlight lake activities including kayaking, canoeing, dragon boats, cruise etc
(2) 3D map/artificial customised replica of Putrajaya Lake Catchments area with lighting system indicating locations & components including Promenade, Sewerage lines/pump systems/STP, Water Supply Lines, Underground Cables, Communication Cables, GPT/CDS, Dam, Dam Intake, Spillway, Pedestrians Bridge
- touch screen computer under the 3D mural wall (Visitor can get more information about putrajaya lake & wetland) 










Features wall


----------



## nazrey

*Kiaramas Gateway *
35-storey tower and office suites




























Next to Hijauan Kiara
by ericyong


----------



## nazrey

*Kiara 1888 *
33-storey tower & CondoVillas












rizalhakim said:


>


by ericyong


----------



## nazrey

*Kiara 1888*
Project :	Condominium Lot 888, Mont Kiara 
Scale	:	1 : 150 
Architect	:	Yap Hock Seng Architect 
Client	:	Mitraland Development Sdn Bhd


----------



## nazrey

Great project!


----------



## nazrey

*Public Mutual Tower*
From North View










From South View










The site


----------



## nazrey

*Mulpha Tower*










UPDATE:
The site


----------



## nazrey

*CIMB Bank Tower*


----------



## nazrey

*HSBC Tower*










UPDATE:
by rizalhakim



















by phalinn


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Parcel 4C11*
> Update:
> by James Foong


by A Syaharuddin K - as…










by mohd salim yunus


----------



## nazrey

Peguam Negara office building (construction almost complete)@Precint 4 (Lot 4G7)
by A Syaharuddin K - as…


----------



## nazrey

Lot 4G7
by mohd salim yunus


----------



## nazrey

Lot 4G7
by mohd salim-yunus


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Gemilang Square
> Lot AG8, 4AG9, 4G10, 4G11


by mohd salim-yunus


----------



## nazrey

Solaris Mont Kiara
by Vincent H P Liu


----------



## nazrey

Update:
by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *PJ8*
> 39-Storey Service Suites & 17,12 and 13 Storey office buildings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Hezrik


by I. Fawaz


----------



## nazrey

by stardex


----------



## Sukkiri

nazrey said:


> *Steel Mosque*


The nicest contemporary mosques are in Malaysia. I like this mosque like the Blue Mosque in Shah Alam.


----------



## nazrey

NEW WISMA HAMZAH KWONG HING


----------



## nazrey

*The Troika*










Update:
by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*KL office rentals to stay steady*
By Vasantha GanesanPublished: 2008/12/27 










OFFICE rentals in Kuala Lumpur's central business district (CBD) are expected to remain at current levels for the next few years as supply stays moderate.

Between 2009 and 2012, an estimated 4.04 million sq ft of office space should come on stream in the CBD. However, only an additional 500,000 sq ft will be available next year from the opening of G Tower.

In 2010, 1.68 million sq ft will be available when Lot C KLCC, Menara Wakaf, The Icon and Menara Worldwide open.

"Based on the office space that will be available (in the Golden Triangle), there will be no significant impact on rentals. We expect rentals to stay at current levels," real estate consultant Savills Rahim & Co's managing director, Robert Ang, said.

At the same time, he does not expect rentals to climb as a result of limited supply.

"Short of a severe and deep recession, I don't see why office rentals in the Golden Triangle should dip. There is a relatively tight supply situation," Ang told Business Times in an interview.

He said that Grade A buildings - which he described as equipped with technological features, offering the best communication facilities and having strong management - fetch about RM7 to RM9 per sq ft in gross rent.

They also enjoy almost full occupancy, he added.

On whether the anticipated downturn would cause tenants to move into buildings with lower rentals, Ang said he did not foresee people moving more than usual.

"Even when there was no crisis, people were moving; not purely because of high costs but rather because of traffic congestion, problems with transportation ... some moved to derive the benefits of MSC (Malaysia) status," he said.

According to Ang, all indications showed that Malaysia would not suffer like other countries in the region.

"There should be normal growth in business unless Malaysia goes into a recession in 2009/10."

On foreign investment in office buildings in the country, Ang said that while there would continue to be interest, the properties also have to contend with those in other countries which have seen prices decline 20-50 per cent.

"I believe the attention may have diverted. They were interested in Malaysia compared to developed markets like the UK and the US, where prices had gone up very high. At that time, Malaysia was lagging behind and the investors thought why not buy here.

"Now the focus is back on the US, the UK, Hong Kong and Singapore, where properties are at a bargain."


----------



## nazrey

*G Tower*



> by rizalhakim


*Lot C*



>


*Menara Wakaf *



>


*The Icon*



>


*Menara Worldwide*



>


*Glomac Tower*




























*Platinum Park*



>


----------



## Redwhite

Excellent project !!


----------



## nazrey

[email protected] kiara
by sivamkandiah


----------



## nazrey

matahari/sunshine
by kitkongboon


----------



## nazrey

*Solaris @ Dutamas Corporate Offices & Office Suites*










From http://investorsanonymous.blogspot.com/


----------



## nazrey

*KIARA9*



































by kenjicmh


----------



## nazrey

*The New Kenanga International Office Tower*

















Renovation in progress


----------



## nazrey

*New Office Tower @ Capsquare*










by mrrussellong










by yihanchiow










by Loeffle


----------



## nazrey

*Mont' Kiara Meridin*










Update:
Posted by mercuri


----------



## nazrey

*[email protected]*
by mercuri


----------



## nazrey

*Kiaramas Gateway *
35-storey tower and office suites




























by mercuri


----------



## nazrey

*ONE Mon't Kiara*










by mercuri


----------



## patchay

*First new project for KL in 2009*

*New Project: Bank Rakyat Twin Towers *
- 38 and 33-floors


----------



## nazrey

> *Gemilang Square
> Lot AG8, 4AG9, 4G10, 4G11*


by capix >__^'










by S D K


----------



## patchay

*KL is growing despite the global slowdown!*

*New Project: 30-Storey on Jalan Yap Kwan Seng by OSK Property *










In Kuala Lumpur, OSK Property is looking to launch a high-end condominium project in Jalan Yap Kwan Seng in October. The 108 condominiums, ranging from 703 sq ft to 4,152 sq ft, would be priced from RM1,000 per sq ft. The project with GDV of RM150mil is targeted for completion in three years.

The company also owns a 0.65-acre plot in Jalan Raja Abdullah and hopes to tie up with the adjoining land owner to develop the land into a condominium project later this year.


----------



## nazrey

*World class luxury brand proposal for Kuala Lumpur (KL)
Four Seasons *
KLCC




























*Grand Hyatt*
KLCC










*The Regent*
KLCC










*Millennium Residence*
Bukit Bintang










*St. Regis*
KL Sentral Railway station


----------



## nazrey

*Berjaya, Ritz-Carlton to build luxury condo*
Published: 2009/01/12

BERJAYA Corp and Ritz-Carlton Hotel Co will develop a condominium in Kuala Lumpur that is forecast to generate sales of RM2 billion (US$560 million) in a bet that wealthy investors won’t be deterred by the global recession. 

The luxury development will comprise 300 apartments in the city centre that will be managed by Ritz-Carlton, the companies said in a statement today. 

Units may cost as much as RM7 million each, Berjaya chief executive officer Tan Sri Vincent Tan told reporters in Kuala Lumpur. 

The project includes two high-rise towers that will cost RM800 million to build, Tan said. 

The worldwide recession has triggered real estate slowdowns in the US, the UK and New Zealand. 

Tan, who said today that earnings this fiscal year would be “challenging,” expects the top end of the property market worldwide to be more resilient. 

“We’re definitely looking for wealthy customers,” he said. 

He expects to start marketing the property in the third quarter this year before it opens in 2011. Berjaya will keep hold of units that it can’t sell until demand picks up. 

He said he would be “happy” if he sold 150 of the units and kept the rest to be sold later, without saying when. 

Berjaya’s stock last year dropped 61 per cent, worse than the 39 per cent decline on the country’s benchmark Kuala Lumpur Composite Index. The shares have dropped 4.2 per cent this year. 

Shares fell 0.5 sen to 57 sen at 11:41 am in Kuala Lumpur today, while the benchmark index rose 0.3 per cent. 

Profit at Berjaya, which also operates a lottery in Malaysia and has property projects in Vietnam, more than tripled in the 12 months to April 30, 2008. 

Berjaya also runs fast-food restaurants. The group in August said it will open Krispy Kreme doughnut stores in Malaysia, adding to franchises to run Wendy’s burger restaurants and Starbucks coffee shops. 

Tan today declined to give a specific forecast for earnings. - Bloomberg 

*Ritz-Carlton Residences to be completed on time*
Tuesday January 13, 2009

KUALA LUMPUR: Berjaya Corp Bhd (BCorp) is confident of completing The Ritz-Carlton Residences on time despite the current economic slowdown, says chairman/CEO Tan Sri Vincent Tan.

“With our experience during the economic crisis in 1997, we are ready to face the current crisis and go through with our project,” he said yesterday during the signing ceremony between BCorp subsidiary Wangsa Tegap Sdn Bhd and the Ritz-Carlton Hotel Co LLC.

Tan said the 300 luxury residences would be launched in August or September, targeting the high-end market.

“We expect more than half of the potential buyers to be foreigners and, with the collaboration of leader of luxury lifestyle company Ritz-Carlton, it may help boost sales,” Tan said.

The Ritz-Carlton Residences is located at the junction of Jalan Sultan Ismail and Jalan Ampang. It will comprise two high rise towers with 150 units each priced at RM6mil to RM7mil.

The gross development value of the project is RM2bil while completion is expected in two years.


----------



## nazrey

*Berjaya, Ritz-Carlton to launch luxury apartments *
13-01-2009: by Chua Sue-Ann 










Tan (2nd from left) exchanging documents with Paul Foskey, executive 
vice-president of international hotel development, Asia Pacific, The Ritz-
Carlton Hotel Company, LLC at the signing ceremony ceremony yesterday. 
Looking on are Housing and Local Government Minister Datuk Seri Ong Ka 
Chuan (centre), Berjaya Land Bhd CEO Datuk Francis Ng (left) and Mark DeCocinis, regional vice-president, Asia Pacific, The Ritz-Carlton Hotel Company, LLC.

KUALA LUMPUR: Berjaya Corporation Bhd (BCorp) has teamed up with The Ritz-Carlton Hotel Company to develop luxury serviced apartments with an estimated gross development value (GDV) of RM2 billion. 

BCorp group chairman and chief executive officer Tan Sri Vincent Tan said the group expected to sell at least half the 300 units on offer and was prepared to offer the remaining portion for rental or for sale at a better time. 

“Over the years we have restructured and recapitalised, we are in great shape; so I am sure it would not be difficult to get 150 to 300 buyers for this project,” Tan said, adding that the group was expecting half the number of units to be taken up by overseas buyers. 

Tan said the 48-storey twin towers would be owned and developed by BCorp’s wholly-owned subsidiary Wangsa Tegap Sdn Bhd but declined to elaborate on the structure of the agreement with Ritz-Carlton which will be managing the property. 

He said the group had originally launched the project under Berjaya Central Park, which would have comprised serviced apartments and commercial offices, but decided to link up with The Ritz-Carlton Hotel Company instead. 

Tan added that BCorp, which also owns Intercontinental Hanoi Westlake Hotel and Sheraton Hanoi Hotel and Towers in Hanoi, Vietnam, was currently in talks with several other global brands for future projects. 

BCorp has other property developments, infrastructure and hotel and resort projects with a GDV of over RM30 billion. 

Tan said the group had already pumped RM200 million of its own funds into the construction of the project’s substructure and was seeking financing for the rest of the estimated RM800 million construction costs. 

He said the 48-storey twin tower project, known as The Ritz-Carlton Residences Kuala Lumpur, Jalan Sultan Ismail, would house 300 apartment units priced at RM2,000 to RM2,500 per square foot or up to RM7 million for a standard unit. 

He added the three-acre development located at the corner of Jalan Ampang and Jalan Sultan Ismail would be launched by September with completion scheduled for 2011. 

On the group’s other developments, Tan said while there was an overall slowdown in the property market, each project the group had committed to was still under construction, adding he was confident about the high-end property market.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Tropicana city*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tropicana Designer suites & Signature Office Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by mercuri


by Ethaniel83 
random shots at the mall


----------



## nazrey

*PJ Exchange (PJX)*
34-storey 










From http://www.pjx.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

*Lumina Kiara *










Update:
by mercuri 
1.1.2009


----------



## nazrey

*KLCC*
by Leon Broer 










by gevoelige platen.


----------



## patchay

*KL's New Icon = THE AVARE*



nazrey said:


> 14th January 2009
> From official website


----------



## nazrey

View from pedestrian bridge
by mohdizuan


----------



## nazrey

*PJ8 *
39-Storey Service Suites & 17,12 and 13 Storey office buildings
by kwanweng


----------



## nazrey

*Gemilang Square *
(Old pic)
by donnon










by inkplj










by kofflan










by mohd salim-yunus


----------



## patchay

*New Project *



patchay said:


> Revival of Phase II of Vision City KL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yucks.....


----------



## patchay

*KL NEW PROJECTS @ KL SENTRAL DISTRICT*


----------



## nazrey

Amarin Kiara Upclose 
http://investorsanonymous.blogspot.com/2007_11_01_archive.html
Some pics on Amarin Kiara that you guys would rarely get to see as the site is rather tucked away behind Kiaramas Sutera...


----------



## nazrey

Plaza Kelana Jaya (COMPLETED)
http://investorsanonymous.blogspot.com/2007_11_01_archive.html


----------



## nazrey

*PJ Trade Centre*
Damansara Perdana
From http://www.pjtradecentre.com










































































Progress
Originally Posted by mercuri 
1.1.2009


----------



## nazrey

*Revival of Phase II of Vision City KL*










The site:
by egeimonen 
http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3224183380/


----------



## nazrey

*Menara UOA Bangsar *










byEthaniel83








[


----------



## nazrey

*MENARA MIDF facelift*

















KL's financial district
by ig_or


----------



## nazrey

_*TO BE COMPLETE 2009!*_
*The New facelift Kenanga International Office Tower* 
@ Jalan Sultan Ismail 
by Chesty Leroux 










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

_*TO BE COMPLETE 2009!*_
*The new facelift WISMA HAMZAH KWONG HING* 
by darkelf2099










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*The new facelift WISMA LEE RUBBER* 
by D-900










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

NEW PROJECT:
*Solaris Towers*
@ Jalan Sultan Ismail 




























Progress:
by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

THE SITE:
*Solaris Towers*
Two office towers on a 0.8ha leasehold site behind *Renaissance Hotel*.
by SJ photography


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *World class luxury brand proposals for Kuala Lumpur (KL)
> Four Seasons *
> KLCC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Grand Hyatt*
> KLCC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Regent*
> KLCC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Millennium Residence*
> Bukit Bintang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *St. Regis*
> KL Sentral Railway station


NEW PROJECT:
*Ritz-Carlton Residence*
@Jalan Sultan Ismail
by rizalhakim



















The site


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Menara Surian*
> Mutiara Damansara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update:


*Adding value to Mutiara Damansara*
Saturday January 31, 2009
By EDY SARIF










Ghazali: About two million people come to The Curve every month.

THE development of 360 acres in Mutiara Damansara by Boustead Properties Bhd will see the addition of another jewel in March with the completion of the 26-storey Surian Tower office building.

According to its executive director Datuk Ghazali Mohd Ali, this is part of the property developer’s efforts to add value to the current development: “Of the 360 acres of development, 20 acres are allocated for corporate office projects while the other 40 acres are for retail.”

“It will be the tallest building in this area. We will also build and maintain the roads here to ensure easy access, not just for those living here, but also for visitors as well. With the help of the authorities, we have managed to control the traffic here, though there is still room for improvement,” he said at a recent media briefing.

There are several access roads to Mutiara Damansara – via Persiaran Surian from Bandar Utama, Persiaran Surian from Kota Damansara, Jalan PJU 7/1 from Damansara Perdana and via Penchala Link from Kuala Lumpur.

Sited on prime area just beside Bandar Utama and with freehold title, Mutiara Damansara properties enjoy high appreciation value especially the residential units.

For example, he pointed out, when Mutiara Damansara first launched its bungalows and semi-Ds in 2002, the selling prices were RM1.3mil and RM843,000 respectively. Last year, he says, these units were changing hands for RM2.4mil and RM1.8mil respectively.

Boustead Properties is now preparing to launch its last residential development in the area, Mutiara Damansara Surian Residency, which will be its second condominium project after the Surian Condominium. The freehold development will have about 300 units of between 900 and 2,200 sq ft.

It will have two blocks of 23 and 25 storeys each and some low-rise units, priced at about RM400 psf.

The Surian Tower building, he says, will be eco-friendly as it will tap rain water through its ground reservoir for landscaping.

“We are building a car park above to give natural ventilation. Apart from that, we are using layers of sun shading louvres for energy consumption,” he adds.

The new office building will have over 300,000 sq ft of space for rental and each floor plate offers 15,000 sq ft of space with net lettable area of 12,000 sq ft.

“Our plan is to have about 60% anchor tenants while the balance would be for smaller companies. About 50% of the space has already been taken up,” he says, adding that Nestle (M) Bhd will be one of the anchor tenants.

Work on the building, a gross development value of RM165mil, started 1½ years ago. It was sold to Lembaga Angkatan Tentera (LTAT) for RM500 psf.

“Surian Tower will provide a total of 930 car parks to add to the existing 7,000 parking bays around The Curve area. This will help ease the shortage of parking bays around this area especially during the weekends,” says Ghazali.

The Curve, Malaysia’s first lifestyle pedestrianised shopping mall, is owned and developed by Mutiara Rini Sdn Bhd, a wholly owned subsidiary of Boustead Properties.

Currently, about 98% of the space at The Curve is occupied. Even so, he says, there is a long waiting list of new tenants eager to move in.

“About two million people come to The Curve every month. Traffic is high, which is a good sign for our tenants’ businesses. Some of them are, in fact, expanding their businesses here,” he says.

The Curve has about 70 food and beverage outlets, bistros and cafés, as well as, 250 shops plus 20 office suites.

Boustead Properties also plans to build a second Royal Bintang hotel (the first is The Royal Bintang Damansara) to be located behind Cineleisure which will have about 300 rooms and a convention centre.

“We plan to build an interlink connecting The Surian Tower to the hotel and straight to The Curve shopping mall. It would be fully air-conditioned, five metres wide with some shops along the way,” he says, adding to improve connectivity, the company is also hoping to have a physical link from the proposed new LRT station beside the Surian Tower.


----------



## nazrey

> *Gemilang Square
> Lot AG8, 4AG9, 4G10, 4G11*


by fred80_earthwood 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/page2/


----------



## nazrey

_*TO BE COMPLETE 2009!*_
*ONE KL*
Website

ONE KL, with a uniqueness that is its own, incorporates the power and grace of water as an all-important design element. Creating architectural perfection, *ONE KL’s 95 glass-edged infinity pool complement 94 apartments*, in an iconic feat bent on redefining the limits of creation. Your private address is located in the heart of Kuala Lumpur, in command of a visual paradise unlike any other. Designed by award winning architects, world class engineers and internationally renowned building contractors, your new home is the bar of sophistication.



























































































































































by Loeffle


----------



## nazrey

_*TO BE COMPLETE 2009!*_
*The Avare*
KLCC












>


From http://avare.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

*SENI MONT KIARA*










Update:



rizalhakim said:


> Seni MK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://investorsanonymous.blogspot.com/


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *4 STAR Business Class Hotel on Lot 2C2, Precinct 2, Putrajaya *
> Proposed Construction and Completion of Bored Piling and Associated Foundation Works (Package 1) for the Proposed Development of 4 STAR Business Class Hotel on Lot 2C2, Precinct 2, Putrajaya
> fROM azrb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fROM azrb


by Azhani Mooness


----------



## nazrey

> nazrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Parcel 4C11*
> Update:
> by James Foong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by A Syaharuddin K - as…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by mohd salim yunus
Click to expand...

by Azhani Mooness


----------



## nazrey

*Menara Surian (Surian Tower)*
by tanpadia


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> NEW PROJECT
> (26/04/2008)


Update:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Parcel 4C11*
> Update:
> by James Foong


Update:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*Lot 4G7*
From http://www.ijm.com/


----------



## nazrey

Office complex Lot 5G2 (opposite Pullman hotel):
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*Steel Mosque*





















































Update:
by James Foong
the striking finishes r made of aluminium but looks impressive as steel is.


----------



## nazrey

Election Commission (EC) headquarter:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

_*TO BE COMPLETE 2009!*_
*OVAL Suites*
Twin 41 storeys 
by tanpadia


----------



## nazrey

Lot AG8, 4AG9, 4G10, 4G11
by nschong2004 
http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3259246243/


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Kiara 1888*
> Project :	Condominium Lot 888, Mont Kiara
> Scale	:	1 : 150
> Architect	:	Yap Hock Seng Architect
> Client	:	Mitraland Development Sdn Bhd


Update:
by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*Lumina Kiara *










Update:
by logorithm
Here are some progress pictures as of today, 11/02/2009.


----------



## nazrey

Pejabat peguam negara (Lot 4G7)
by tanpadia


----------



## nazrey

_*TO BE COMPLETE 2009!*_
*Pavilion Residences*










by Loeffle


----------



## patchay

*New Project*










Redevelopment of City Square Kuala Lumpur include: 

1. Development of a new 30storey *The Intermark Tower *on the site of former Plaza Ampang
2. Refurbishment of 62storey Empire Tower --> to be known as *Vista Tower*
3. Refurbishment of 11storey City Square shopping mall --> to be known as *The Intermark Mall*
4. Refurbishment of 28storey Crown Princess Hotel KL --> to be known as *Doubletree by Hilton Kuala Lumpur *

Whole area will be renamed as *The Intermark Kuala Lumpur*...


----------



## nazrey

*SENI MONT KIARA*










Update:
by mercuri


----------



## nazrey

*MK10*










Update:
by mercuri


----------



## nazrey

*Redevelopment of City Square Kuala Lumpur*










Progress:
by ninoball










by mY jOuRnEy nEvEr eNds


----------



## nazrey

*PJ Exchange (PJX)*



















From www.pjx.com.my


----------



## nazrey

> *Gemilang Square
> Lot AG8, 4AG9, 4G10, 4G11*


Update:
by Haris Awang 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/harisawang/3278885296/


----------



## nazrey

*PJ Exchange (PJX)*
@ Taman Jaya LRT station
by JLmaydouble7 
http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## nazrey

*Lorong Binjai, Kuala Lumpur *

A proposed upscale development of fine serviced apartments, Lorong Binjai is strategically placed in the heart of the Golden Triangle.


----------



## nazrey

by Hus XOFJ 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/xofj/3365235144/


----------



## nazrey

by poorandrich 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hambalikusni/3364535508/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

>


*Lot 4G10*



















Update:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

* Lot 4G9 *
2nd from left










Update:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*Lot 4G8 *
(1st from left)



















Update:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*Lot 4G11*




























Update:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Lorong Binjai, Kuala Lumpur *
> A proposed upscale development of fine serviced apartments, Lorong Binjai is strategically placed in the heart of the Golden Triangle.


The site:



James Foong said:


> Site location: lot 209, *behind troika site*.


----------



## patchay




----------



## nazrey

*Lumina Kiara *










Update:
by logorithm


----------



## nazrey

by Ethaniel83


----------



## nazrey

MK10
by mercuri


----------



## nazrey

*SENI MONT KIARA*










Update:
by mercuri


----------



## nazrey

by syaphotography 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/syaphotography/3373477726/


----------



## byong_sun

i wish we had these at klcc park..









turning torso,Malmö,sweden









prada building,shinjuku,japan









torre aqbar,barcelona


















torre mare nostrum barcelona


----------



## nazrey

*The Ampersand *
by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

by jrbxom 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/boudster/sets/72157615820839791/


----------



## nazrey

>


by jrbxom


----------



## nazrey

> UPDATE:
> BY James Foong
> Projects along the boulevard.


by jrbxom 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/boudster/sets/72157615820839791/


----------



## nazrey

>


by jrbxom 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/boudster/sets/72157615820839791/


----------



## nazrey

by Swee Yih 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sweeyih/tags/putrajaya/


----------



## nazrey

*new project:
PJ SENTRAL CORPORATE PARK *


----------



## mcufoer

*lace wigs*

Thanks for your sharing. Welcome to our lace wigs shop. High quality with low price!lace wigs,human hair wigs,lace front wigs


----------



## nazrey

by faiz.sofian


----------



## pedang

*New Project!*

*The Puncak Baru, 60 & 40 Storeys*





























*Puncak Baru Project In Kampong Baru To Cost RM500 Million*

KUALA LUMPUR, March 30 (Bernama) -- The Puncak Baru project, a mixed deveopment venture on the site of the Sunday market in Kampong Baru here, is estimated to cost RM500 million.

Federal Territories Minister Datuk Seri Zulhasnan Rafique said the project on the land owned by City Hall (DBKL), provides a balance, by taking into account the needs of local residents and that of the property market.

He said that the project comprises four main components,*a 60-storey condominium tower with 392 residential units, 40 floors of office units*, three floors for shopping and businesses as well as an integrated development for the Kampong Baru LRT station and business space or "Bazaar".

"The Puncak Baru project is expected to change and enhance the image of Kampong Baru into a modern village cum commercial centre with the same world status as that of the Kuala Lumpur City Centre or KLCC," he said at the ceremony to launch Puncak Baru in conjunction with the redevelopment of the Sunday market site here Monday.

The project was launched by the Prime Minister Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi.

Zulhasnan also hoped that the project would serve as the catalyst for the development of Kampong Baru as a whole.

Meanwhile, Naza TTDI chairman SM Nasarudin SM Nasimuddin said the project is expected to begin within three months and slated for completion in four or five years time.


-- BERNAMA


----------



## patchay

by daijoubu at Malaysian Forums












pedang said:


> *New Project!*
> 
> *The Puncak Baru, 60 & 40 Storeys*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Puncak Baru Project In Kampong Baru To Cost RM500 Million*


----------



## nazrey

*Puchong Financial Corporate Centre *
Puchong is a main town in Petaling district, Selangor in Malaysia. 










Progress:


----------



## patchay

patchay said:


> *NEW PROJECTS*
> 
> The Puncak Baru - 60storeys + 40storeys - Kampung Baru LRT station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YTL Tower & Apartments - 60storeys + 40storeys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Arcadia - 2 x 48storeys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chua Tower - 35storeys - Jalan Binjai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FELCRA Tower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenny Heights - KL's future midtown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TropiCool KL - vision


...


----------



## nazrey

*PJ Exchange (PJX)*
34-storey 










Update:
From http://pjx.com.my
federal highway frontage 










porte cochere 










taman jaya station frontage 










entrance to building


----------



## nazrey

*Lot 4G8 *
33-Storey (1st from left)












>


Update: First plot from left
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

* Lot 4G9 *
2nd from left










Update: second plot from left
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*Lot 4G10*



















Update: second right
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*Lot 4G11*




























Update:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

4 APRIL 2009


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

by spOt_ON 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hhyeo/3409456026/in/set-72157616209586845/


----------



## nazrey

by James Foong 



> MK in 2005:
> Kiaraville slowly blocking the twin towers.


From the same angle:


----------



## nazrey

*Tiffani Mont Kiara*
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*ONE Mon't Kiara*










update:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*[email protected]' KIARA *










update:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*Solaris Dutamas*










update:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*Ceriaan Kiara*










update:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*The Verve Suites*










Update:
by James Foong 
Viva/Vibe Tower


----------



## nazrey

*Sunway Vivaldi *










Update:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*Low Rise Residentials:
Damai Sari*
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*Low Rise Residentials:
Matahari*
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*Puncak Baru*
60,40 fl 



nazrey said:


> LAKARAN grafik pandangan Puncak Baru di Kampung Baru, Kuala Lumpur.
> - Utusan Malaysia Online


The site:
by Tonckens


----------



## nazrey

*KLCC Lot C*
60 fl 



















by gajah12


----------



## nazrey

by copatbark
http://www.flickr.com/photos/copatbark/3426799098/


----------



## nazrey

*The Intermark*
http://www.theintermark.com/

















by ninoball


----------



## nazrey

by James Foong
bukit prima pelangi, segambut dalam


----------



## nazrey

*Kiaramas Gateway *
35-storey tower and office suites




























by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*MK 28*










Update:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*ONE Mon't Kiara*










update:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*Office Tower @ Capsquare*










by bpc101 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3401367324/










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*MyHabitat *
Twin blocks of 38 storeys 










by tongsala 










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*ONE KIARA *










by James Foong


----------



## CiR

i like the whole concept of Putrajaya! It's the brilliant idea of the government of Malaysia.. I've been there once, and really like the design and atmosphere of the place!


----------



## nazrey

*Kiara 1888 *
33-storey tower & CondoVillas 





















rizalhakim said:


>


Source: http://www.myrealestate.com.my/viewtopic.php?t=460&start=25


----------



## nazrey

*MK Meridin*
Source: http://www.myrealestate.com.my/viewtopic.php?t=3&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=125


----------



## nazrey

*Platinum Park Kuala Lumpur*



















by Elliot Vick 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3454840419/


----------



## nazrey

*Mid Valley City*



















by Ethaniel83


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECTS:
Fraser Residence Kuala Lumpur*
Jalan Ampang/Jalan Sultan Ismail










*St. Regis Kuala Lumpur*
KL Sentral


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT: 
Bank Rakyat HQ*
33 and 38 storeys 










Update:
by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT:
Grand Hyatt Hotel*
42 storeys










Update:
by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT:
CIMB Bank*
KL Sentral, 42 storeys










Update:
by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT:
Solaris Towers*



















Update:
by rizalhakim










by Nazerah.T 
http://flickr.com/photos/nazeraht/3273678793/


----------



## nazrey

*Worldwide Towers*
_Bukit Bintang










Update:

















by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*The Icon*
Jalan Tun Razak 










by rizalhakim










by Mary78


----------



## nazrey

*Goldis Tower*
Jalan Tun Razak 
by rizalhakim










by Mary78


----------



## nazrey

*Glomac Tower*










by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*Wakaf Tower*
by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

Let's keep in touch with us!


----------



## nazrey

*PJ Exchange (PJX)*
34-storey 










Update:
From http://pjx.com.my
carpark entrance 










porte cochere


----------



## nazrey

*Hampshire Place *










by Mary78


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur - A view from Mount Kiara
by [email protected]ograph y 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/2centsphotography/3478837813/


----------



## nazrey

*Riana Green East.KL*
Wangsa Maju 










by davidm450


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECTS:*
*348 KL Sentral*










*The Regent*










*TNB Headquarters*


----------



## nazrey

TNB Headquarters


rizalhakim said:


>


by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

348 KL Sentral
by rizalhakim


























[/QUOTE]


----------



## nazrey

*The Paradigm*
33 fl | 32 fl | 31 x 2 fl | 30 fl | 27 fl 










UPDATE:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*Felda Tower*
Federal Land Development Agency (FELDA)
50 storeys










by █ Just A Slice █▀ ▀ ▀ 










by francis4u 










by neorbit










by de_ar


----------



## nazrey

*Capsquare Office Tower 2*










by Peter SA Karlsson


----------



## nazrey

*The Icon *
Jalan Tun Razak










Update:


----------



## nazrey

*KL Sentral Office Tower*










by Ethaniel83 



















by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*The New Kenanga International Office Tower *
by Adrian Rumney










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Suruhanjaya Tenaga*
> Update:
> By James Foong


By James Foong


----------



## nazrey

> UPDATE:
> BY James Foong
> Projects along the boulevard.


Update:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*Ministry of Home Affairs Complex*


----------



## nazrey

*TRW Corporate office*










Update:
By James Foong


----------



## nazrey

by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*GoldIS Tower *
by rizalhakim



















by SOFADZIL


----------



## nazrey

From left: Lot 4G8, 4G9, 4G10, 4G11
@ Dataran Gemilang (Gemilang Square)
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *The Icon *
> Jalan Tun Razak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update:


by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*Worldwide Tower*
Bukit Bintang










by rizalhakim


----------



## skyscraper100

nazrey said:


> by rizalhakim


what a beautiful buiding, very nice and glassy! its better than the render :cheers:


----------



## bOrN2BwILd

^^yeah i totally agree..this one is a very nice and classy project


----------



## nazrey

*CIMB Bank Tower *










COMPLETED


----------



## nazrey

*The Avare *










COMPLETED










by bpo


----------



## nazrey

*One KL*
































































COMPLETED 2009
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*Pavilion Residences *










COMPLETED 2009
by Loeffle










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

by suhaimi baba 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/suhaimibaba/3607039319/


----------



## nazrey

*PJ Exchange (PJX)*
34-storey 










Update:


----------



## nazrey

MESRA TERRACE - DUTAMAS Fringe of Mont Kiara
http://picasaweb.google.com/quah80/MESRATERRACEDUTAMASFringeOfMontKiara#


----------



## nazrey

*Ministry of Home Affairs Complex*










COMPLETE 2009
by Northern_Monkey


----------



## nazrey

*Menara Surian* 
Mutiara Damansara










Update:
by Faiza Razif art n design gallery


----------



## nazrey

*Wakaf Tower*










Update:
by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

by wongcs
http://www.flickr.com/photos/wongcs/3600823936/










by suhaimi baba 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/suhaimibaba/3610194171/


----------



## nazrey

by Sasuhai


----------



## nazrey

>


From left: Lot 4G8, 4G9, 4G10, 4G11



















by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *The Verve Suites*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> by James Foong
> Viva/Vibe Tower


The Sky Lounge!


----------



## LordMarshall

nice developments


----------



## nazrey

* HSBC Tower*










by WrldVoyagr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/wrldvoyagr/3616235711/


----------



## nazrey

*KL Sentral Office Tower*










Update:
by D_Y2k.2^


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Update:
> by James Foong


by a m i r r i z a l 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/rconcept/3630994929/


----------



## nazrey

*Capsquare Office Tower 2*










by nautical2k
http://www.flickr.com/photos/joshsjackson/3635689317/


----------



## nazrey

*ONE Mon't Kiara*










update:
From http://www.i-zen.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Tropicana City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Ethaniel83


Golden Screen Cinemas (GSC) open in July 2009
Source:http://www.gsc.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

NEW PROJECT:
LOT 3C7


----------



## nazrey

* GoldIS Tower*
by Mary78 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/marenst/3462436278/


----------



## nazrey

Source: http://www.myrealestate.com.my/viewtopic.php?t=3&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=125


----------



## nazrey

*The Troika*
Floor Counts: 38, 44, and 50 storeys










Update:
by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*Lot 4G10*
Gemilang Square
39 storeys



















Update:
By James Foong
*Current Slab Progress: Level 25*


----------



## nazrey

*PJ Exchange (PJX)*
34-storey 










Update:
From http://www.pjx.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

*Naza Tower*
A. 50-storey Platinum Business Suites I 
B. 33-storey Platinum Business Suites II
http://www.naza.com.my/
*Felda Tower*
50-storey
http://www.felda.net.my/

















UPDATE:
BY James Foong
Naza Tower status - Piling load test


----------



## nazrey

*PJ Exchange (PJX)*
34-storey 










Update:
From http://www.pjx.com.my/


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

Lot 4G9
2 From left










Update:
By James Foong
Far Left:


----------



## nazrey

Lot 4G8


----------



## nazrey

*Lot 4G11*
Gemilang Square




























Update:
By James Foong


----------



## nazrey

by suhaimi baba 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/suhaimibaba/3607039319/


----------



## nazrey

*KLCC Lot C*
by Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects
www.cesar-pelli.com/




























Update:
by James Foong
Tower crane No. 2 is up:


----------



## nazrey

by suhaimi baba 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/suhaimibaba/3607039319/


----------



## nazrey

by suhaimi baba 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/suhaimibaba/3610194171/


----------



## nazrey

*The Troika*
Floor Counts: 38, 44, and 50 storeys










Update: by James Foong
Tower A - Slab level 32:
Tower B & C - Slab Level 33:


----------



## nazrey

*ONE KL*
Website

ONE KL, with a uniqueness that is its own, incorporates the power and grace of water as an all-important design element. Creating architectural perfection, *ONE KL’s 95 glass-edged infinity pool complement 94 apartments*, in an iconic feat bent on redefining the limits of creation. Your private address is located in the heart of Kuala Lumpur, in command of a visual paradise unlike any other. Designed by award winning architects, world class engineers and internationally renowned building contractors, your new home is the bar of sophistication.




























Update:
by James Foong










by strobsn


----------



## nazrey

*Pavilion Residences *
| 43 fl | 50 fl










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*The Intermark *
by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*Setia Sky Residences*
Floor Count: 40



















by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*Verticas Residensi*










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*Grand Hyatt Hotel*
42 fl 












nazrey said:


> by Yngvar
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/yngvar/3508694342/


Update:
by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*The Crest *
44, 26 fl


----------



## nazrey

*Chua Tower*










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*The New Kenanga International Office Tower *
@ Jalan Sultan Ismail
by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*The Paradigm*
33 fl | 32 fl | 31 x 2 fl | 30 fl | 27 fl 










UPDATE:
by James Foong


----------



## lohxy

LYL said:


> When we gonna have building like this?Height does not matter.
> 
> :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash:


what I am interesting is the LRT or monorail.....


----------



## lohxy

haze said:


> ^^ no.. actually Bangkok > KL


I think he is saying that Kuala Lumpur is more grand than Bangkok, not for the city size...


----------



## nazrey

lohxy said:


> what I am interesting is the LRT or monorail.....


^_^! => http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=434034


----------



## lohxy

nazrey said:


> *Damansara*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eh penchale link?:bash:


----------



## lohxy

nazrey said:


>


When I ride my bus home I can see the building


----------



## lohxy

city_thing said:


> Putrajaya always looks like a ghost town. There never seems to be anyone there.


It is still new.............
I just saw a scene of Seri Wawasan and wow so many cars:bash:


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT:
8trium @ Sri Damansara*


----------



## nazrey

*Hampshire Place*










Update:
by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*Menara Wakaf in Jalan Perak, Kuala Lumpur*










Update:
by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*PANOROMA* 










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*Menara Worldwide*
______ Jalan Bukit Bintang, Kuala Lumpur










Update:
by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

* The Intermark*



nazrey said:


> Refurbished Empire Tower, Vista Tower
> 62 storey office building
> by rizalhakim


Update:
by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*MyHabitat*










by overdog15


----------



## nazrey

*Glomac Tower*










by Stewie1980
http://www.flickr.com/photos/stewie1980/3677607699/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

*Grand Hyatt Kuala Lumpur*










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*Plaza Rakyat contractor to be known August*
Published: 2009/07/06

THE contractor of the revived RM1.2 billion Plaza Rakyat project will be announced next month, said Federal Territories Minister Raja Nong Chik Raja Zainal Abidin.

He said the Federal Territories Ministry and the Kuala Lumpur City Hall (DBKL) had submitted the terms and conditions of the project to the Economic Planning Unit (EPU).

"We are awaiting the EPU's decision on the terms and conditions as the project will have to go through the privatisation process.

"The contractor, who wins the project, has three months to decide whether to accept it.

"Should the contractor reject the offer, a new one will be chosen," he told reporters after launching an awareness campaign of the influenza A (H1N1) at the Bangsar Night Market yesterday.

He declined comments on the terms and conditions of the project which stalled since 1992.

Located near the Puduraya bus terminal, the project had changed hands several times.

The Plaza Rakyat project was supposed to comprise three buildings - a 79-storey, 49-storey and 21-storey - for offices, condominiums and a budget hotel. -- Bernama


----------



## nazrey

*Puduraya to get facelift*
*RM30m upgrade to be completed next year *
Pearl Lee 
Friday, July 3rd, 2009 07:39:00










Property and leisure group UDA Holdings Bhd managing director Datuk Jaffar 
Abu Hassan (left) and Veritas Interior Bhd designer Shamsuddin Wahap 
looking at the refurbishment plans. — Picture by Nurul Shafina Jemenon

ALL is set for Puduraya to be the landmark of KL after its upgrading works are completed by the end of next year. 

UDA managing director Datuk Jaafar Abu Hassan said yesterday the company welcomed the Prime Minister's comments to upgrade the building for the comfort of the people.

"There would also be a banking hall concept with around 10-12 counters that would provide electronic ticketing services. We feel this would tackle the tout problem," Jaafar said.

He added that currently Puduraya caters for between 75,000 to 80,000 people on a weekday and over 100,000 people on weekends, excluding festive seasons.

When asked if upgrading works for the terminal could cope with the demands when Puduraya is fully converted into a city bus terminal, Jaafar said: "The refurbishment works is to cater for current needs that are pressing. We are not doing it for that (city bus terminal)."

The three-stage makeover, which will cost a total of RM30.3 million, will see the 33-year-old bus hub being refurbished with escalators, walkalators, a bigger and more comfortable waiting area akin to that found at airports.

Electronic ticket booking facilities will also be introduced.

A budget of RM25m that will be used for the refurbishment works was tabled at the Finance Ministry and was approved by the government.

Stage one of the refurbishing works, which would costs RM5.3 million, is funded wholly by UDA Holdings Berhad and ongoing works include upgrading the fire resistance system, building a pedestrian walkway between the Plaza Rakyat LRT station and Puduraya, painting works, upgrading of toilets as well as adding more waiting areas at the mezzanine level.

Other initiatives taken under the second and third phases would include a new food court and surau, adding of more passenger lifts, introduction of children playing area, additional cargo lifts and replacing new exhaust fans at the basement.

There would also be facilities such as toilets and ramps to cater for the disabled.

Puduraya presently houses southern and northern bound buses at its premises.

The new Integrated Transport Terminal-Southern Sector (ITT-S) in Bandar Tasik Selatan is due to be completed by the end of next year and would see the operations of southern bound buses from Puduraya shifted there.

Minister in the Prime Minister's Department Datuk Seri Nazri Aziz had said that Puduraya would be turned into a city bus terminal, and a new bus hub to cater for northern bound buses would be built either in Gombak or Selayang.

*UDA to take over Puduraya Hotel*

THE operations of Puduraya Hotel will be taken over by UDA Holdings Sdn Bhd by next year.

This was made known by UDA managing director Datuk Jaafar Abu Hassan at a Press conference yesterday.

Though the hotel was built in 1976, the management and running of the hotel was leased to Puduraya Hotel Sdn Bhd.

“In the past we did not have experience in the hotel industry and thus it was rented out. We have, however, been toying with the idea to take over the running of the hotel for the past six to seven years. Now that we will be spending a lot to refurbish Puduraya, we think it is fit for us to run the hotel as well.”

Jaafar said the hotel would be managed by Uda AnCasa Sdn Bhd by Feb 1.

“We are also taking over the Puduraya Hotel operations in light of the upgrading being carried out in Puduraya.”

Notices too have been served to the current operators of the hotel.

The group presently operates AnCasa Hotel and Spa KL, AnCasa AllSuites Resort & Spa Port Dickson, Jerejak Rainforest Resort Penang, and Kuala Terengganu Golf Resort.


----------



## nazrey

*Lumina Kiara *










Update:
by logorithm


----------



## nazrey

by ¤MasR-az e-Studio | D90¤


----------



## nazrey

From left: Lot 4G8, 4G9, 4G10, 4G11



















by ¤MasR-az e-Studio | D90¤


----------



## nazrey

*PJ Exchange (PJX)*
34-storey 










Update:
From http://www.pjx.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

*The Paradigm*
33 fl | 32 fl | 31 x 2 fl | 30 fl | 27 fl 










UPDATE:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*PJ Exchange (PJX)*
34-storey 










Update:
From http://www.pjx.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

*PJ Exchange (PJX)*
34-storey 










Update:
From http://www.pjx.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

*Tropicana City*



















by Ethaniel83


----------



## nazrey

*Capsquare Office Tower 2*










Update:
by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*NEW WISMA HAMZAH KWONG HING FACELIFT*


nazrey said:


> NEW WISMA HAMZAH KWONG HING FACELIFT


by salerie
http://www.flickr.com/photos/salerie/3578794437/


----------



## firdaus

AhChuan said:


> ^^ So damn nice. Another dubai. LOL...


Dubai? Its must be Abu Dhabi the most..haha...
Actually I can't wait to see the complete Putrajaya.
Monorail and maybe a subway?
Who know:cheers:


----------



## nazrey

You bet! Monorail project in Putrajaya will go undergrond in the core island of the city!
But the decision to revive the project came in light of the increasing number of residents, workers and tourists who now congregate to the country's administrative centre.


----------



## nazrey

*Gallery @ U-Thant*




























by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*One Menerung*










Update:



rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Ceriaan Kiara*










by liberado


----------



## nazrey

*Glomac hopes to sell half of properties in present campaign*
Monday July 13, 2009
By EDY SARIF










KELANA JAYA: Glomac Bhd hopes to sell at least half of the RM400mil worth of properties offered under its current property campaign that ends this month, amid signs of a pick-up in demand for medium-price houses, said group managing director/chief executive officer Datuk FD Iskandar Mohamed Mansor.

“Since April, we have been seeing some pickup in the property market particularly for houses priced RM300,000 and below,” he said. “At the same time, banks are still providing loans and offering low interest rates.”

Glomac was offering “everything” from 11 property developments, from medium-price houses to high-end condominiums and commercial properties in its 21st Anniversary Property Campaign, he said.

“We are turning 21 this year, so we want to celebrate our achievement by giving 21 great rewards to our customers,” Iskandar told StarBiz during an interview recently, referring to freebies such as free kitchen appliances.

*“Some of the properties have just been launched such as Seri Bangi and Glomac Damansara,” he said.
*
He added that given the current market conditions, the company needed to be realistic on sales targets and property launches.

“We have six new property projects to launch this year apart from 13 or 14 ongoing projects. Another three new commercial projects are being planned and will be launched when the market improves,” he said.

The company’s gross development value for its ongoing projects was RM2.8bil, which could last the company for a further five to six years, Iskandar said.

He noted that Glomac’s gearing ratio was also low at 0.1, and the company would try to contain it below 0.5.


----------



## nazrey

by Mr.FLY
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fly_photography/sets/72157621372050972/


----------



## nazrey

*Welcome To Rhythm & Hues Studios*
http://www.rhythm.com/


----------



## nazrey

*KLCC Lot C*
by Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects
www.cesar-pelli.com/




























by fritz_kaktus


----------



## nazrey

*Symantec Welcomes Impact's New Facility In Cyberjaya*
March 20, 2009 21:28 PM

KUALA LUMPUR, March 20 (Bernama) -- Symantec has welcomed the opening of the *International Multilateral Partnership Against Cyber Threats (IMPACT)'s Global Headquarters in Cyberjaya*, about 35 km from here, today.

"We look forward to continuing our involvement in this important multilateral collaboration to address the increasing levels of online security threats we're seeing throughout the world," said Symantec Corporation vice president, Asia South region, Eric Hoh, in a statement.

He said IMPACT was a very valuable platform for governments and industry players to exchange ideas, best practices, share skills and work together in combating cyber threats.

As today's cybercriminals are thriving on information they are gathering without permission from consumers and businesses, securing and managing information is becoming increasingly challenging, he said.

The collaborative initiatives of IMPACT will play an active role in increasing the capacity of its member countries in addressing the challenge, he added.

Symantec is a member of IMPACT's International Advisory Board and has been providing input on security threats to IMPACT's Global Response Centre, which is located in the new IMPACT Global Headquarters in Cyberjaya.

The centre encompasses an early warning system, which represents a critical foundation of IMPACT.

Hoh said as a global leader in providing security, storage and systems management solutions, Symantec engages with governments across the globe to strengthen the policy environment, secure the infrastructure, achieve greater international collaboration, as well as raise public awareness on cyber security issues.

The Symantec's Report on the Underground Economy is an example of resources that organisations and governments across the world can leverage for data on the evolving threat landscape, he said.

Key findings of the report include that the underground economy globally was valued at more than US$276 million between the period of July 1, 2007 and June 30, 2008.

The underground economy is geographically diverse and generates revenue for cybercriminals who range from loose collections of individuals to organised and sophisticated groups, he said.

Between July 1, 2007 and June 30, 2008, North America hosted the largest number of such servers accounting for 45 percent of the total while Europe/Middle East/Africa hosted 38 percent, and the Asia/Pacific 12 percent and Latin America five percent.

The geographical locations of underground economy servers are constantly changing to evade detection.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

International Multilateral Partnership Against Cyber Threats (IMPACT)
Global Headquarters, Cyberjaya (NEW)
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*PM Confident Impact Will Gain From Cyberjaya*
March 20, 2009 21:23 PM

CYBERJAYA, March 20 (Bernama) -- Prime Minister Datuk Seri Abdullah Ahmad Badawi said he was confident that the International Multilateral Partnership Against Cyber Threats (Impact), will be able to leverage on Cyberjaya's various advantages to its benefits.

Impact, the only multi-stakeholder cybersecurity organisation in the world, today launched its headquarters which has been set up here in Cyberjaya.

Abdullah said through Impact, the focus of the cyber security world will be on Cyberjaya and Malaysia, paving the way for the country to become a world leader in this domain.

"In the area of cyber-security, Malaysia is fast becoming an emerging force and most of the local top talents in this field are located in Cyberjaya," he told reporters at the launch of Impact's global headquarters.

Deputy Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak and the Secretary-General of the International Telecommunication Union Dr Hamadoun Toure were present to witness the event.

Impact's 58,000-sq foot headquarters here was erected with the aid of a RM43 million start-up grant from the Malaysian government.

It will be the hub for Impact's international activities and house a global response centre, training lab, security assurance, as well as a research centre for policy and international cooperation.

Abdullah, who is also chairman of Impact's International Advisory Board, said offences committed in cyber-space through network of interconnected computers will cause severe real life consequences.

"Today, a new generation of criminals can cause severe economic, political and social damage on a large scale.

"For instance, cyber disruption that causes a nationwide blackout or the collapse of financial trading systems can undermine even the strongest economies," he said.

Hence, Abdullah said Impact is the direct result of this need for a diverse range of stakeholders to come together to take the challenges.

Impact, the brainchild of the prime minister was officially launched in Kuala Lumpur in May last year.

To-date, it has 27 countries as members and supported by cyber-security companies such as F-Secure, Symantec, Kaspersky Labs, Sans Institute and Epok Inc.

Apart from that, Impact key partners include International Telecommunication Union (ITU), United Nations and INTERPOL.

After the event, Abdullah was briefed on Maxis Communications Bhd's iPhone 3G in conjunction with the launch of the phone.

He also become the first to own a Maxis iPhone 3G.


----------



## nazrey

*Cyberview draws up 5-year plan for Cyberjaya*
By Sharen KaurPublished: 2009/03/30

CYBERVIEW Sdn Bhd is drawing up new plans for Cyberjaya - including products and development - that will cover a five-year period from 2011 to 2015, a top official said.

"We will have a round of discussion with the Economic Planning Unit to identify what are the niche areas that need to be prompted and expanded. One area where I see a lot of potential is creative multimedia," said Redza Rafiq, managing director of the government-linked entity spearheading developments at Cyberjaya. 

He believes there will be an influx of investments to Cyberjaya as companies worldwide, especially Ame-rican information and communications technology (ICT) firms, relocate to keep costs low.

Cyberview has embarked on a campaign to promote Cyberjaya in North America, and several firms have indicated their intention to move to the ICT hub, Redza told Business Times in an interview recently.

"We are expanding. It is not a real estate game. We are using property as a tool to create economic opportunities in targeted sectors. We believe there are opportunities in every crisis," he said.

Redza said Cyberview is moving to develop more land and provide more buildings as demand has outstripped supply.

There are currently 500 companies operating in Cyberjaya, 465 of which are homegrown and the rest, multinationals. This is 65 per cent more than three years ago.

Redza said 26 companies have confirmed moving to Cyberjaya since July last year, including Malladi, a biotech firm from India; Rhythm & Hues Studios, which specialises in visual effects and computer animation for feature films; Experian plc, a global information services company; institutional investor services provider RBC Dexia; and a prominent US-based micro processor.

Cyberview is currently busy building eight properties for, among others, Dell, Satyam, Hewlett-Packard, KRU Studios, and the Knowledge Workers Development Institute.

These properties are worth a combined RM585 million, and will add 1.65 million sq ft of new office space in Cyberjaya by end-2010, breaching the anticipated five million sq ft mark.

Redza said it will also create 7,000 new jobs by then, increasing the current workforce of 19,000.

Cyberview, meanwhile, has postponed the launch of its flagship housing project, [email protected], worth over RM100 million, to the fourth quarter.

It was aiming to launch the project, comprising 1,000 units of serviced apartments and double-storey houses worth from RM88,000 to RM168,000 respectively, in August last year.

The delay is due to unexpected demand from knowledge workers in Cyberjaya, Redza said.

Today, some 25 per cent of Cyberjaya's total land size is developed with proper infrastructure, public amenities, houses, commercial blocks, SME buildings and learning institutions. 

"It would be unrealistic to assume that we would be unaffected by job cuts by companies operating from Cyberjaya. But it is realistic to believe the effect on Cyberjaya will be more muted compared to other areas," he told Business Times.


----------



## nazrey

*Emkay: More office space in Cyberjaya*
By Sharen KaurPublished: 2009/04/10

The property developer may start launching new projects from July this year to add 8.2 million sq ft of office space in Cyberjaya over the next five to seven years. 

THE Emkay Group, a property developer owned by Tan Sri Mustapha Kamal Abu Bakar, is providing more office space at Cyberjaya, Selangor, to capture demand at the fast-growing township.

It is building an 11-storey office tower at its NeoCyber integrated development and two office buildings, known as block C and D, at MKN Embassy Techzone, an information technology park. 

Techzone is being developed by MKN Embassy Development Sdn Bhd, a 60:40 venture between Emkay Group and Bangalore's Embassy Group.

The three new buildings will provide 826,000 sq ft of office space in Cyberjaya by early 2010.

"We are targeting for another five million sq ft of office space over the next five years," Mustapha Kamal said at the launch of block D by chief secretary to the government, Tan Sri Mohd Sidek Hassan.

Since it ventured into Cyberjaya in 2006, Emkay has completed block A and B at Techzone, and Bangunan Mustapha Kamal, providing 692,238 sq ft of office space.

Emkay may start launching new projects from July this year to add 8.2 million sq ft of office space in Cyberjaya over the next five to seven years.

*The new projects could be worth a combined RM3.2 billion. They include the phase two of Techzone, which will have six purpose-built office blocks and the extension of NeoCyber.*

Emkay's investment strategy in Cyberjaya is to lease the buildings first and then sell them.

Last year, it sold block A and B, and Bangunan Mustapha Kamal, to Amanah Raya Bhd, a public trustee company wholly-owned by the Minister of Finance Inc, for RM266 million.

Block A and B have been leased for 10 to 15 years to the Public Service Department and the Malaysian Administrative Modernisation and Management Planning Unit (Mampu).

Bangunan Mustapha Kamal has a long-term tenant in the Education Ministry.

Emkay is in the process of selling block C, which may be leased to Pejabat Pengarah Tanah dan Galian, and block D, where it is finalising a deal to lease it to a government agency.

Business Times learnt that Cyberview Sdn Bhd, a government-owned entity responsible for the development of Cyberjaya, may buy block C and D, which are worth around RM200 million in total.


----------



## Emi Ang

*Architecture Trivia*

Wath do you know about Cesar Pelli and others architecture trivia!!


http://apps.facebook.com/trv-what-do-yo-gfsb/


----------



## nazrey

*MKN Embassy Techzone Phase 2 GDV at RM800m *
by Financial Daily 
Thursday, 09 April 2009 23:34 

CYBERJAYA: The Emkay Group expects the second phase of MKN Embassy Techzone to have a sales or gross development value (GDV) of RM800 million upon completion within five years.

Emkay chairman Tan Sri Mustapha Kamal Abu Bakar said work on the second phase was scheduled to start this year. The total built-up will be two million square feet, comprising six office blocks of between six and 18 storeys.

He added that it was one of the measures the property company, together with Setia Haruman Sdn Bhd and Cyberview Sdn Bhd, was undertaking to increase office space in Cyberjaya.

“Currently, we have a total of 4.7 million sq ft of office space in Cyberjaya. By the end of this year, we will see a total of 5.5 million sq ft of office space as there would be an additional 800,000 sq ft available. 

“We are projecting another five million sq ft of office space in the next five years. Emkay alone will provide three million sq ft and that’s why I am quite confident,” he told reporters here after the launch of Block D, the fourth building of MKN Embassy Techzone Phase 1.

Emkay’s 75%-subsidiary Setia Haruman is the master developer of Cyberjaya, while Cyberview is a government-owned company and landowner of Cyberjaya.

In his keynote address at the event, Chief Secretary to the government Tan Sri Mohd Sidek Hassan urged the Sepang Municipal Council to revise the parking ratio of 1:320 gross sq ft to 1:500 nett sq ft, to further encourage development in the township.

The MKN Embassy Techzone has two phases and is jointly developed by MKN Embassy Development Sdn Bhd, a 60:40 joint-venture company between Emkay Group and Embassy Group of India.

With a GDV of about RM400 million, Phase 1, consisting of four blocks of six-storey office buildings with total built-up of one million sq ft, is being built on a 4.08-hectare land. Work started in December 2006 and is scheduled to be completed early-2010.

Block A and B of MKN Embassy Techzone, which is owned by Amanah Raya Bhd, are leased to the Public Service Department (JPA) and Malaysian Administrative Modernisation and Management Planning Unit (Mampu), respectively.

Block C and D are still under construction, and will be leased to the Lands and Mines Office (Pejabat Tanah dan Galian) and another government agency, respectively.

“In light of the downturn, it is very difficult to get tenants and that’s why JPA and Mampu came in. However, they are only renting, and they might leave a few years later. It will slowly become an IT (information technology) hub with more ICT companies establishing their offices here,” Mustapha said.

Embassy Group’s chairman Jitu Virwani said the India-based company saw the opportunity to grow in Malaysia as many companies were looking to set their base here.

The Embassy Group, which specialises in developing information and communication technology (ICT) business parks, is the largest owner of the office space in Bangalore and boasts of tenants such as IBM, Fidelity Investments, Yahoo and LG Soft.


----------



## nazrey

*Cyberjaya to get more WiFi hotspots*
Monday April 20, 2009
By CHARLES FERNANDEZ

WHILE Cyberjaya represents Malaysia’s next generation leap into technology, the present scattering of WiFi hotspots in the intelligent city seems paltry for the city’s burgeoning number of Internet users.

The good news, however, is that Cyberview Sdn Bhd (CSB) is planning to roll out more hotspots to cover a wider area to enable Cyberjaya residents and those working in the township to enjoy WiFi access.

With IT-based companies, both foreign and local, conducting business here, wireless broadband is the uptake of choice among new and existing Internet users but the lack of hotspots is a common grouse among residents and visitors.

CSB managing director Datuk Redza Rafiq agreed that the city lacked certain facilities normally taken for granted in a smart city.

“We do not have a city-wide wireless broadband access WiFi zone and all we have are pockets of hotspots,’’ he said.

Redza said there were designated public areas with free Internet access but this would be further developed to e-enable all populated areas.

“We are calling for tenders soon and, hopefully, the whole system will be in place by the end of the year. Work will begin next month,’’ he added.

Redza said CSB is confident of achieving a good range of coverage in the city.

In December last year, residents of the Smart Homes located next to the Multimedia University (MMU) directed their anger at developers Paramoden Sdn Bhd, a member of the Emkay Group, for calling the units Smarthomes when there seemed to be nothing ‘smart’ about the homes.

“We can’t connect to the Internet even though we are located very close to the MMU,’’ a resident had said.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Emkay: More office space in Cyberjaya*
> By Sharen KaurPublished: 2009/04/10
> It is building an *11-storey office tower* at its NeoCyber integrated development and two office buildings, known as block C and D, at MKN Embassy Techzone, an information technology park.


*More government agencies expected to shift to Cyberjaya*
Story and photos by CHARLES FERNANDEZ
April 17th, 2009










Purpose-built: Sidek (left) launching the 
MKN Embassy Techzone in Cyberjaya.

WITH the recent entry of several non ICT-based government and government-linked companies (GLCs), like the Malaysian Administrative Modernisation and Manage*ment Planning Unit (Mampu) and the Public Services Department (PSD), Cyberjaya is slowly moving away from being a information communication technology (ICT) hub.

The intelligent city was created to complement the newly launched Multimedia Super Corridor (MSC) in 1997, but with the recent launch of the MKN purpose-built buildings at the MKN Embassy Techzone, more government agencies are expected to make Cyberjaya their preferred address.

Chief Secretary to the Government Tan Sri Mohd Sidek Hassan, who launched Block D of the MKN Embassy project, said that ideally, Cyberjaya should be an ICT hub but one had be willing to change in order to survive in the light of the uncertain global climate.

“We must change to enjoy a business presence within an ecosystem,” he added.

Sidek said he was happy that MKN and the Embassy Group of India, which had a 40% stake in the project, were bringing about balanced development in Cyberjaya.

Emkay Group executive chairman Tan Sri Mustapha Kamal said the MKN Embassy Techzone project, consisting of two phases of development, would encompass a campus-like concept to provide a conducive working environment for the knowledge workers

“We hope with the completion of the project, more government agencies, including ICT companies, both local and foreign, would make the Cyberjaya Flagship Zone (CFZ) their business address.

Mustapha said the strategy was to lease the buildings first and then sell them.

He said that since last year, Emkay had sold Blocks A and B to Amanah Raya Bhd and were in the process of selling Block C to another government agency.

Phase One will consist of of four office blocks with a total floor space of 250,000 sq ft (23,226 sq m) and will be completed early next year, while Phase Two, with six office blocks comprising a total floor space of two million square feet (185,806 sq m) is expected to be completed within the next five years. 

The Embassy Group of India is involved in the construction of office buildings mainly in Bangalore, and to date it has provided a total floor space of 19 million square feet (1,765,150 sq m) for ICT giants like IBM, Microsoft, Sun-Microsystem, Fidelity, Target and ANZ Bank.


----------



## nazrey

*Cyberjaya project on the way*
TheStar










Sealed: Azman signing a plaque to open Block A as 
(from left) Mustapha Kamal, Azizan and Jitendra look on.

A PIONEER project focusing on integrated facilities for office blocks is slowly taking off in Cyberjaya.

The Campus Development Project promotes the use of shared amenities like landscapes, cafeteria, lounge area, multi-level carpark and design elements for office blocks built by MKN Embassy Development Sdn Bhd, a joint venture between the Emkay Group and The Embassy Group of India.

The concept is taking shape within four office blocks built under Phase 1 of the MKN Embassy Techzone located off Persiaran Teknokrat 2.

The phase sits on a 4.08ha plot with each office block offering 22,500 sq m of space.

Block A is ready while Block B is 80% complete. The entire project should be completed by 2010.

At the official opening of Block A on Wednesday, AMBank Group chairman Tan Sri Azman Hashim said the entity was committed to working together with the Emkay Group to develop Information Technology buildings within the MKN Embassy Techzone.

Emkay Group chairman Tan Sri Mustapha Kamal Abu Bakar said the success of the project implemented by The Embassy Group in India had spurred Emkay to forge a partnership with its Indian counterpart.

“The Embassy Group owns 1.76mil sq m of office space in Bangalore which is being rented out to global IT companies like Yahoo, Microsoft, HP, IBM and more,” he said.

Among the guests present were Sepang Municipal Council president Azizan Mohd Sidin, MKN Embassy Development (Embassy Group of India) director Jitendra Mohandas Virwani and Setia Haruman Sdn Bhd chief operating officer C.K. Lao.


----------



## nazrey

*IT business park coming to Cyberjaya*
Mustapha’s Emkay Group and India’s Embassy Group










MKN-Embassy Techzone @ Cyberjaya

Cyberjaya is about to experience a second re-awakening, said executive chairman of MK Land Holdings Bhd Mustapha Kamal. Although the intelligent city was launched 10 years ago, it is currently undergoing a second wave of development.

*Mustapha’s Emkay Group and India’s Embassy Group will jointly develop Cyberjaya’s upcoming information technology (IT) business park, which he is confident will attract many multinational and local companies.*

Called MKN-Embassy Techzone, the first phase, which is expected to cost over RM300 million, of the park will feature two blocks of buildings with each offering 250,000sq ft of office space within a 4ha site.

The first block is expected to be complete by January next year and the second by April. 

The Embassy Group, which specializes in developing ICT business parks, is the largest owner of office space in Bangalore and boasts tenants such as IBM, Fidelity Investments, Yahoo and LG Soft.

MKN Embassy Development Sdn Bhd, the joint-venture company undertaking the project, hopes to entice several of these companies to Cyberjaya.

The first 10 years saw the placement of first-class infrastructure and facilities but the next five will be a marketing phase to investors, said Mustapha, adding that several multinational companies have already shown interest.


----------



## nazrey

*ITU's Global Cybersecurity Agenda Housed In Malaysia*
International Multilateral Partnership Against Cyber-Terrorism (IMPACT)

KUALA LUMPUR, Sept 4 (Bernama) -- The International Telecommunication Union (ITU) has concluded an agreement with the International Multilateral Partnership Against Cyber-Terrorism (IMPACT) to operationalise the ITU Global Cybersecurity Agenda (GCA).

IMPACT's state-of-the-art global headquarters in Cyberjaya, here, will be the home of ITUs Global Cybersecurity Agenda, said ITU in a statement.

ITU said its collaboration with IMPACT is aimed at building synergies to provide real-time analysis, aggregation and dissemination of global cyber threat information.

It will also cover an early warning system and emergency response to global cyber threats; and training and skills development on the technical, legal and policy aspects of cybersecurity.

It said the agreement is in line with the decision of the World Summit on the Information Society to build security and confidence in the use of information communication technologies (ICT).

The summit had also called for the coordination of multi-stakeholder implementation of information exchange, creation of knowledge, sharing of best practices, and assistance in developing public/private partnerships.

The Memorandum of Understanding was signed in Bangkok during ITU TELECOM ASIA 2008 by ITU Secretary-General Dr Hamadoun Toure and Chairman of the IMPACT Management Board Mohammad Noor Amin.

The ITU Global Cybersecurity Agenda (GCA) is an ITU framework for international cooperation for governments, international law enforcement authorities, the private sector, international organisations and civil society to make cyberspace more secure in an increasingly networked information society.

The international effort is focused on strengthening five areas: legal framework, technical measures, organisational structures, capacity building and international cooperation.

ITU said while the GCA will be housed at the IMPACT Centre, ITU will have a virtual showcase in Geneva of the early warning system, crisis management and real-time analysis of global cyber threats.

IMPACT initiatives, such as the Global Response Centre as well as training and skills development, security assurance, research, and international cooperation will be conducted under the auspices of the GCA, it said.


----------



## nazrey

*Satyam has big plans for Malaysian facility*
Source : The Star










Satyam Computer Services Ltd, a leading global consulting and information technology

CYBERJAYA: Satyam Computer Services Ltd, a leading global consulting and information technology services provider, has announced that its Global Solutions Centre (GSC) here is fully operational. 

This marked the first phase of the rollout of Satyam's Global Delivery Campus in Malaysia. 
Satyam founder and chairman B. Ramalinga Raju said the facility would become the company's largest software hub outside India.

"The GSC is already staffed by 300 (mostly Malaysian) IT engineers, who support Satyam's Asean, Middle Eastern and US customers," he told reporters after the GSC launch here. 

Also present were Second Finance Minister Tan Sri Nor Mohamed Yakcop, Deputy Science, Technology and Innovations Minister Datuk Kong Cho Ha, and Multimedia Development Corporation (MDeC) chairman Tan Sri Abdul Halim Ali and chief executive officer Datuk Badlisham Ghazali. 

Ramalinga said Satyam's progress with its GSC accelerated consolidation of its Global Delivery Model 2.0, an integral part of the company's strategy to provide distributed delivery capability for global customers. 

GDM 2.0 calls for components of a large-scale projects to be completed wherever it makes the most business sense, rather than having an entire programme take place in a single facility, he said. 

This approach, according to him, delivers significant cycle time and cost reductions, in addition to quality enhancement. 

Ramalinga said the Malaysia facility also reflected the company's commitment to create an alternative workforce, multicountry model and a global delivery approach offering customised business solutions. 

He said the facility would be integrated with other Satyam's GSCs across the globe, serving as a major software development centre to bring solutions to market more quickly via the company's low-risk global delivery model. 

Ramalinga said the facility is expected to create more than 500 jobs for Malaysian graduates over the next 12 months, with the number increasing to 2,000 in the next few years. 

"We consider this facility to be a significant part of Satyam's commitment to multi-dimensional investments in Malaysia, an excellent alternative for solutions development," he said. 

He also said that Malaysia was chosen because of the country's advanced infrastructure, rich IT talent pool, competitive cost environment and favourable business climate. 

The latest facility is a high-tech centre featuring state-of-the art infrastructure and video-conferencing facilities. 

Equipped with high-end security features such as biometric (fingerprint) identification, the GSC also has three training labs and round-the-clock access to Satyam's global knowledge repository. 

The opening of the facility followed the signing of a memorandum of understanding in December last year between Satyam and MDeC, which oversees the MSC Malaysia programme. 

Satyam's development and delivery centres in the United States, Canada, Britain, Hungary, Eqypt, the United Arab Emirates, India, China, Malaysia, Singapore and Australia serve 570 clients, including one-third of the US Fortune 500 companies.


----------



## nazrey

*Satyam Global Delivery Campus*
Satyam is a consulting and information technology services company based in Hyderabad, India.










Estimated Completion : 2009 
Lot No : PT12122 
Land Area : 9.00 hectares / 22.23 acres 
Gross Floor Area : 291,264 sq. ft. 

Projects Description:
Phase one of the project will comprise a Main Block, Auditorium, Learning Centre, Cafeteria, Utility and Guard House.


----------



## nazrey

*Satyam to set up 15-acre campus in Malaysia*
Source: Business Standard

IT services provider Satyam Computer Services Limited is setting up a 15-acre campus at Cyber Jaya, the IT hub of Malaysia, which is expected to be operational by this year end, said Prasenjit Kundu, head (global solutions centre in Malaysia), Satyam. 

Kundu said the proposed campus would be the largest campus in Malaysia, providing high-end services, including business process management (BPM), data warehousing, Oracle and engineering practices. 

"We plan to add 5,000 associates to the new campus in phases, from the present 453-odd people. The first phase will see the addition 2,000 associates in the next two to three years, besides creation of a centre of excellence (CoE) for BPM soon," he said. Satyam currently has three CoEs dedicated to data warehousing, ERP and engineering practice in Malaysia.

Satyam has announced the commencement of its Faculty Sabbatical Programme (FSP). About 25 faculty members from key Malaysian universities are being taken through a month-long programme to help them gain a clear understanding of Satyam's learning model and enable them to groom fresh graduates for entry level positions. 

The scope includes technology, process and essential behavioral traits. In addition, they will also be exposed to real life projects and understand critical factors that can ensure success. 

"This is part of a larger strategic competency development Initiative called Campus Link. It is aimed at bridging the gap between academia and industry needs. Our touch points are primarily at three levels -- students who make up tomorrow resource pool, faculty who are responsible for making them employable and administration which is responsible for keeping the curriculum current and relevant. Through this initiative, we endeavour to develop sustainable academic relations with major universities and educational establishments. As a contributing member of the people development ecosystem, we do our part to help harness the full potential of ICT in Malaysia," Rajul Asthana, head, Satyam Learning Centre, said.


----------



## nazrey

*Glomac buys land in Cyberjaya Flagship Zone*
By The EDGE MALAYSIA










KUALA LUMPUR: Glomac Bhd subsidiary Glomac Jaya Sdn Bhd is buying a 3.29-hectare parcel of freehold land, which forms part of Cyberjaya Flagship Zone, in Sepang for RM21.24 million. 

In a statement yesterday, Glomac said Glomac Jaya had signed a sale and purchase agreement on Jan 18 with the land owner, Cyberview Sdn Bhd, and the developer, Setia Haruman Sdn Bhd, for the proposed acquisition. 

Glomac said it would finance the acquisition via internal funds and bank borrowings. It said the lot had immediate development potential due to its strategic location in the Cyberjaya Enterprise Zone. 

“Fronting the main road, the lot shares its neighbourhood with other prestigious buildings such as HSBC, IBM, DHL, BMW, Ericsson, NTT, Fujitsu and MDeC HQ. 

“It is situated within a stone’s throw away from the Multimedia University and is adjacent to Putrajaya. The surrounding area is a popular address for international IT companies and local MSC status companies,” it said.


----------



## nazrey

*Glomac Cyberjaya*
Year Completed : 2012
Source: http://glomac.com.my/property/project_brief.asp?page_id=370&stat=brief&category=COMMERCIAL










Glomac Cyberjaya, is strategically placed in the centre of its Flagship Zone that can boast HSBC, DHL and Ericsson as its immediate corporate neighbours. Covering an area measuring about 8 acres, Glomac Cyberjaya will offer 3-storey retail offices.Look forward for more updates.

*A Developer of Strategic Business Attractions*
With our expertise and experience, we know what it takes to develop a business address with high growth potential. By building on our strong and successful track record, we are proud to present GLOMAC Cyberjaya – the ideal-commercial and solid-investment real estate that you can bank on. 

*The Premier Business Centre In Cyberjaya*
GLOMAC Cyberjaya is a FREEHOLD property designed to become the ideal commercial destination and a solid investment opportunity. Strategically located in the heart of Cyberjaya’s Flagship Zone, GLOMAC Cyberjaya is surrounded by powerful multi-national corporations including HSBC, IBM, DHL and Ericsson. This gives you maximum potential of capturing a more affluent consumer catchment of directors, managers and executives drawn into the promise of a place where business and good-times flow.

Indeed, GLOMAC Cyberjaya is a much awaited development, a project that you should be banking on.


----------



## nazrey

*Cyberview Expects Number Of Companies In Cyberjaya To Increase By 10 Pct Next Year*










PETALING JAYA, (Bernama) -- Cyberview Sdn Bhd expects a 10 percent increase in the number of companies housed at Cyberjaya next year, its managing director, Redza Rafiq said.

Cyberview, a government-linked company, was formed to undertake the development of Cyberjaya as a global Information Communication Technology (ICT), multimedia and services hub.

Redza said that despite the current uncertainty in the global economic market, he was confident of achieving this target based on the excellent infrastructure and eco-system support offered by Cyberview.

Cyberjaya, at the center of the Multimedia Super Corridor (MSC) Malaysia, has shown an improvement of 57 percent between 2006 and 2008 in the number of companies housed there.

It now hosts 474 companies,of whom 30 are multinationals and 444 home-grown.

"Of the 444, 181 are small and medium entreprises at the SME Technopreneur Centre Cluster," he told Bernama recently.

He also said that for 2009, a few local and international companies had shown interest in locating their businesses at Cyberjaya.

*"We have signed an agreement with KRU Studios Sdn Bhd, a media and entertainment company, to build its headquarters in Cyberjaya next year. We have identified a 15.39 acre plot of land for this purpose," he said.

According to Redza, the studio is expected to be completed by the third quarter of next year.*

He also disclosed that an Indian company, Malladi (M) Sdn Bhd, had plans to open an office in Cyberjaya.

Launched in 1997 by the then Prime Minister Tun Dr Mahathir Mohamed, Cyberjaya is equipped with information technology infrastructure,residential premises as well as enterprise and institutional development.

Only 20 percent of its 7,000 acre landbank has been developed.The total development is expected to be completed after 2020.

Redza added that Cyberview also offered programmes to SME technopreneurs to develop their businesses and other support services including business plan development, training and development,marketing and consulting, business information and resources along with funding access facilitation services.


----------



## nazrey

*KRU Studios: Creative Multimedia Complex*
Source: http://www.cyberview.com.my/test/qqprojects_ongoing_CMC.php










Date Completed: 08 August 2009
Lot No: Lot P192A
Land Area: 15.392 acres
Gross Floor Area: 57,390.2 sq. ft.

Projects Description:
KRU Studios is one of the leading media and entertainment companies in South East Asia and will be moving to its new headquaters in Cyberjaya this year.


----------



## nazrey

*KRU Studios*
Industry:	Entertainment / Media
Website:	www.kru.com.my










KRU Studios is an entertainment and media company founded in 1992. The company's main activities are the production and distribution of feature films, live action and animation television programs, music, comics and novels publishing and production of live events. The production headquarters is located in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia while the marketing headquarters is in Los Angeles, USA. KRU Studios also have representative offices in Singapore, Indonesia, Hong Kong, and London.

KRU Studios produced a number of Malay language feature films such as Cicak-Man, Duyung, and Cicakman 2 - Planet Hitam. *In June 2008, the company funded and co-produced an English language Hollywood film, entitled "Deadline" featuring Brittany Murphy for global distribution.*

KRU Studios plans to collaborate with more international production companies in their future English language projects once their 15 acre soundstage studios is ready for operations in October 2009. *KRU Studios has also recently signed a Swedish rock vocal group named as Ladylike, making it their first English language album project targeted for global distribution.*

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## nazrey

by Fly_4U 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3496511781/


----------



## patchay

*Latest: 
KL to build 60-storey revolving tower in TamanSari City project*
- Located on Jalan Tun Razak in KL CBD


----------



## nazrey

*KRU Studios*


----------



## nazrey

*Part Of RM150 Mln Animation Centre In MSC To Open Soon*
May 8th 2009

KUALA LUMPUR, May 8 (Bernama) -- The Multimedia Development Corporation (MDeC) will soon have a RM150 million animation centre -- the MSC Malaysia Creative Multimedia Content Initiative Centre (MAC 3).

"MAC 3 is expected to be fully operated by end of next year," said MDeC Technology enterprise development-creative media cluster vertical manager Hasnol Hadi Shamzuidin.

The centre will have two zones, namely business and learning.

The business zone will be opened by end of this month, Hasnol told reporter after the launch of the MSC Malaysia Intellectual Property Creators Challenge series 2009 (IPCC), here today.

MAC 3 will provide the professional equipment and knowledge as well mentorship to help and guide local companies or members of the public who have keen interest and passion in the animation industry, he said.

"There would be a total of 50 seats available but for the first phase, we plan to recruit ten potential companies first," he said, adding that three companies were already in the list among the first ten.

Each company that has a seat would be required to pay a seat rental of RM50 per month, Hasnol said.

He said that companies that have gone through the MAC 3 programme would automatically become a MSC status company.

On the launching of IPCC today, MDeC has put aside RM1 million in grant for four categories in the competition.

Its vice president for industry development, Saifol Bahri Mohamad Shamlan, said the competition was another programme initiative by MDeC for the development of the creative multimedia industry with the aim of discovering and enhancing the capability of local talents in the area of creative content.

The categories are animation, digital comics, computer casual games and mobile games, he said.

There would be five winners for each category except the digital comics category which will offer ten places, he added.

The winners of the digital comics category will receive a sum of RM20,000 each, while the award is RM50,000 for other categories, he said.

"The country's digital creative industry has seen some seriously exciting movement the past couple of years and we expect this industry sector to perform favourably despite the economic slowdown that is affecting other sectors," he added.

He said the creative multimedia industry in Malaysia was valued at RM2.4 billion last year.

"Our next target is to reach RM3 billion by year 2010," Saifol added.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*MSC Malaysia Animation And Creative Content Center ( MAC3)
*









MAC3 is the nucleus in the development of the creative digital content industry in Malaysia. It is to help and inspire artists, scientists and the general public in the opportunities in content creation and commercialization. Most importantly, how the partnership between public and private entities will electrify the cogs to push the industry forward. Believe!


----------



## nazrey

*Cyberview targets 47 companies this year*
24-03-2009 Source: The Star

Cyberview Sdn Bhd, the landowner of Cyberjaya and the entity leading the entire development of Cyberjaya, is targeting 47 companies to set up operations there this year. 

Managing director Redza Rafiq said he anticipated most of the companies to be local entities.
“Only a handful of companies in Cyberjaya are multinational corporations (MNCs),” he said after the signing of a memorandum of understanding with Advanced Micro Devices Global Services (M) Sdn Bhd, a unit of AMD Inc. 

Operating in Cyberjaya currently are 500 companies, including 35 MNCs. The rest are small and medium enterprises.

Redza said Cyberview’s role in the development of the creative multimedia and digital content industry corresponded with the mandate given by the Government to actively lead the entire development of Cyberjaya.

“There are many components to the development of Cyberjaya and one segment that we have been asked to nurture is the creative multimedia industry,” he said.

The Multimedia Development Corp (MDeC), which is the custodian of the MSC Malaysia Initiative, set up the *Malaysian Animation Creative Content Centre (MAC3)* in 2007 to spur the development of creative content.

Redza said AMD would partner Cyberview in nurturing the creative multimedia industry in Cyberjaya and the parties would work with MdeC to develop the Malaysian cybergames operations and research (MyCore) and the knowledge-worker development programmes.

“MyCore is part of MdeC’s MAC3 initiative and it focuses on the development of professional gamers and game developers by providing a local gaming centre,” he said.

He said AMD would take over a four-storey enterprise building in the Knowledge Workers Development Institute Complex and occupy about 68,000 sq ft.

The first phase of the complex, which cost RM48mil, was expected to be completed by the second half of this year, he said.

Meanwhile, AMD senior vice-president, finance and corporate controller, Devinder Kumar, said despite the challenging economic environment, the company expected to increase its headcount over the next two years to 500 from 230 currently.

“We have been expanding over the last couple of years and we would like to continue the expansion, especially in Cyberjaya, with the right government incentives,” he said.

He said the company also planned to set up an information technology data centre in Cyberjaya which would be to ready in the second half of this year.

AMD, a technology company headquartered in Sunnyvale, California, has established its presence in Penang in 1972 under AMD Export Sdn Bhd.

It launched its global services initiative in Malaysia through Advanced Micro Devices Global Services, which was awarded MSC Malaysia Status in 2008.


----------



## nazrey

*Ascendas IT Park*


----------



## nazrey

*Ascendas IT Park*
Taken from From http://www.rspkl.com










Rising lifestyle expectations in the new economy

Ascendas has also joined hands with some foreign science parks so its tenants have benefited from an international networking platform.

Some of the partnerships currently in place are with the Sophia Antipolis Science Park in France, Technopolis in Finland and the International Business Incubator in the United States.

*Ascendas is now arguably Asia's leading IT park developer.*

As of end May 2006, it was managing 30 parks containing some 28 million square feet of space and worth US$3 billion (RM10.3 billion). Of these, 13 were in Singapore, eight in China, five in India, three in Korea and one in the Philippines.

Among its 1,300-plus tenants are Citibank, Exxon Mobil, Federal Express, GE Toshiba, Hewlett Packard, Honeywell, IBM, SAP, Sony and TATA. 

In the race for global capital in the new economy where knowledge has replaced natural resources and the efficiency of labour as the source of wealth creation and economic growth, Ascendas' "International Business Lifestyle" concept is worth emulating in Malaysia's MSC cybercentres, especially those located in areas that are having a tough time luring the crowd.


----------



## nazrey

*Cyberjaya divided into 12 zones*
Wednesday May 6, 2009 By CHARLES FERNNADEZ

cYBERJAYA, the country’s Information Technology and Intelligent city is now divided into 12 zones, similar to the precincts in Putrajaya, for easy identification and postal delivery.

According to Sepang Municipal Council (MPSp) president, Azizan Mohd Sidin, the Cyberjaya Rezoning Structure Plan (CRSP) was passed during the council’s One-Stop-Centre (OSC) meeting held on Nov 26 last year.

“This was proposed to enable easy identification and for postal delivery. The council will be putting up gantries which will include direction signages at strategic locations to remind the Cyberjaya citizens on the CRSP next month,” said Azizan.

He said as an example, the MPSp headquarters, which is located in Cyber 1, would share the same direction signages as the Community Clubhouse and the Cyberpark.

Azizan said the MPSp address would henceforth be Majlis Perbandaran Sepang, Persiaran Semarak Api, Cyber 1, 63200 Cyberjaya Selangor Darul Ehsan.

The other addresses are: 
Cyber 3 (LiM Kok Wing University, Satellite Farm, Measat), 
Cyber 4 (MKN Embassy, TM Net 2, TM Net, Invent Q Jaya, Ericsson, HSBC 2, HSBC, EBI), 
Cyber 5 (BMW, Fujitsu System, EB2, DHL, Glamorous Matrix, Prima 7, Prima Avenue, FSBM, CSP), 
Cyber 6 (District Cooling Plant, MCMC, Fire Station, City Command Centre, Sports Arena, SME 1, SME 2, Mustapha Kamal Building, NTT R&D Centre, EB3, Shell, Century Square, MDEC), 
Cyber 7 (Cyber Height Villa, Seri Puteri School, Flagship Village 1, Cyberview Garden, Setia Haruman, Cyberview Lodge Spa & Resort), 
Cyber 8 (Police Station), 
Cyber 9 (Cyberia Crescent, Smart School, Telecom), 
Cyber 11 (University Multimedia, Cyberia, STP-A), 
Cyber 12 (Neo Cyber, D’Cassia Apartments, D’Melor Apartments, Bus Terminal, CBD Perdana).


----------



## nazrey

by [email protected]
http://www.flickr.com/photos/nkonian/3751392803/


----------



## nazrey

*Asie: RM4.77b GDV for Taman Sari waterfront city project*
By Zuraimi Abdullah Published: 2009/07/24










The first phase of an ambitious Taman Sari waterfront city project at the former Pekeliling flats area in Kuala Lumpur is expected to generate RM4.77 billion in gross development value (GDV), its owner said.

The owner, Asie Sdn Bhd, expects to spend nearly RM1.5 billion to develop the phase, which will include a centrepiece 60-storey revolving tower costing RM1.1 billion.

Asie chairman Datuk Khalil Akasah said works on the first four parcels sprawling 3.24ha should start in early September, with the entire first phase expected to be completed in 48 months.

The whole project itself, encompassing 24 parcels on 23.08ha at the intersection of Jalan Pahang and Jalan Tun Razak, should be fully developed in seven to 10 years.

"We will work on parcel K first. After six months, parcels X and L will be simultaneously launched. The following six months, we will launch parcel M, which will boast the 60-storey revolving tower.

"Each parcel should take about 36 months to complete," Khalil told reporters after signing an agreement with Thailand's CH Prosper Co Ltd in Kuala Lumpur yesterday.

Prior to this, Asie has tied up with another Thai firm, Saha Regal Best Co Ltd, to provide some funds for the project.

The latter will also own a 20 per cent share in the joint-venture company, Taman Sari Development Corp, which was set up to develop the project.

Other Thai investors in the project include Virginia Corp and Islamic Bank of Thailand.

A RM417 million loan has been secured from Bank Pembangunan Malaysia Bhd, while some other fundings came from the sale of condominium units under parcel K, Khalil said.

"We have sold 30 per cent of the 178 units of condominiums under parcel K," he added.

Asie won a 99-year concession about 10 years ago to redevelop the one-room Pekeliling flats area built in the 1970s. In return, it will provide new houses for the affected owners at new locations.

The company had so far built about 3,000 units, or 40 per cent of the total houses required, costing RM150 million.

Parcel M with the unique tower, will be built on the banks of the Gombak River. Other parcels within the Taman Sari project will include hotels, condominiums, office and commercial blocks, government and public housing and a medical centre.

Asie is controlled by Khalil, who was an aide to the late Tun Abdul Razak Hussein, Malaysia's second prime minister.


----------



## nazrey

>


----------



## nazrey

Constructions around KLCC!
LATEST:
by WarzauWynn is traveling SE Asia
http://www.flickr.com/photos/warzauwynn/3752244302/


----------



## nazrey

*The Troika*










by fritz_kaktus


----------



## nazrey

by fritz_kaktus


----------



## nazrey

*NAZA HQ (50, 38 fl) & Felda Tower (50fl) *

<<







|







>>

by fritz_kaktus


----------



## rizalhakim

^^Naza Towers - 50 & 38!!



rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*KLCC Lot C (59 fl)*
by Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects
www.cesar-pelli.com/










by fritz_kaktus


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE:
By James Foong


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE:
By James Foong


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE:
By James Foong


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> New govt. complex:
> By James Foong


UPDATE:
By James Foong


----------



## nazrey

> *26 Boulevard*
> 13 storeys


UPDATE:
By James Foong


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *TRW Corporate office*


UPDATE:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> From left: Lot 4G8, 4G9, 4G10, 4G11


UPDATE:
by James Foong


----------



## nazrey

*Cyberjaya Enterprise Space Development Plan*
Source: http://cyberjaya.name/
- Current office space is approximately 3.0 million sq.ft. 
- Projected enterprise space is 5.0 million sq.ft. by 2010.
- Currently under construction is 1.17 million sq.ft.


----------



## nazrey

Mixed Affordable Housing Development 
Source: http://cyberjaya.name/


----------



## nazrey

Satyam Global Delivery Campus
Source: http://cyberjaya.name/


----------



## nazrey

nazri said:


> *MSC Malaysia Animation and Creative Content Center
> Introduction to the MAC3*


*MDeC allocates RM75m to assist MSC firms*
Published: 2009/08/18

MULTIMEDIA Development Corp (MDeC) has set up a RM75 million fund to help local companies develop animation and electronic games.

However, it will only be eligible for MSC Malaysia-status companies and they must also have foreign partners.

*The MSC Malaysia Creative Content Centre (MAC3) Co-Production Fund is targeted to fund about 15 projects over the next two years and create 600 jobs.*

"The MAC3 Creative Content Co-Production fund is to help accelerate the competency and capability of our MSC-status companies in the areas of talent and technology by working on quality projects with capable foreign partners," said MDeC chief executive officer Datuk Badlisham Ghazali in a press statement.

MDeC hopes to grow the fund size in the future. It now relies solely on direct government funding.

Badlisham also announced winners of the annual MSC Malaysia Intellectual Property (IP) Creators Challenge (MSC Malaysia IPCC) competition.

The intention of the MSC Malaysia IPCC, he said, is to nurture new talent in content creation and promote the creation of content suitable for global consumption.

He added that if the MSC Malaysia IPCC winners have the drive and potential, they can ask for money from the fund to develop their ideas further.

Badlisham believed that the MSC Malaysia IPCC is an answer for local entrepreneurs who are not able to expand development of their projects beyond the pilot stage due to funding constraints.

"Since the MSC Malaysia IPCC has become an annual event recognised by the local creative content community, it is becoming a platform for local talents to further explore their creativity in developing digital content on par or exceeding world standards," he added.

The creative multimedia industry with the size of the growing global market, currently valued at a whopping US$780 billion (RM2.75 billion). The global market pie for digital content includes, but not limited to, segments under education, entertainment, business and health.

The MSC Malaysia IPCC was initiated in 2006 and the competition is now into its fourth year.


----------



## dmarney

nice plans


----------



## nazrey

Public Amenities: CCTV Installation
Source: http://cyberjaya.name/


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Glomac hopes to sell half of properties in present campaign*
> Monday July 13, 2009
> By EDY SARIF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KELANA JAYA: Glomac Bhd hopes to sell at least half of the RM400mil worth of properties offered under its current property campaign that ends this month, amid signs of a pick-up in demand for medium-price houses, said group managing director/chief executive officer Datuk FD Iskandar Mohamed Mansor.
> 
> “Since April, we have been seeing some pickup in the property market particularly for houses priced RM300,000 and below,” he said. “At the same time, banks are still providing loans and offering low interest rates.”
> 
> Glomac was offering “everything” from 11 property developments, from medium-price houses to high-end condominiums and commercial properties in its 21st Anniversary Property Campaign, he said.
> 
> “We are turning 21 this year, so we want to celebrate our achievement by giving 21 great rewards to our customers,” Iskandar told StarBiz during an interview recently, referring to freebies such as free kitchen appliances.
> 
> *“Some of the properties have just been launched such as Seri Bangi and Glomac Damansara,” he said.
> *
> He added that given the current market conditions, the company needed to be realistic on sales targets and property launches.
> 
> “We have six new property projects to launch this year apart from 13 or 14 ongoing projects. Another three new commercial projects are being planned and will be launched when the market improves,” he said.
> 
> The company’s gross development value for its ongoing projects was RM2.8bil, which could last the company for a further five to six years, Iskandar said.
> 
> He noted that Glomac’s gearing ratio was also low at 0.1, and the company would try to contain it below 0.5.





>


*Glomac selling corporate tower to govt agency*
By Sharen Kaur
Published: 2009/08/17










PROPERTY developer Glomac Bhd (5020) is selling one of its two corporate towers at its upmarket RM800 million Glomac Damansara development in Petaling Jaya to a government agency for RM200 million.

Its executive vice-chairman Datuk Richard Fong Loong Tuck said the deal is due to be finalised by month-end.

*Glomac Damansara consists of a 15- and 30-storey corporate tower, two 25-storey serviced apartment blocks, five- and eight-storey shop offices, nine- and 11-storey office suites and a hybrid retail mall.*

Fong told Business Times the government agency will buy the 30-storey corporate tower but it wants the height reduced by five floors.
"We are in negotiations with the agency and will plan the design of the building according to their request. Since we are reducing the height of the tower, we will raise the floors for the other buildings," Fong said.

Fong said the office suites, which will be launched in mid-2010, may be increased by two floors, increasing its value from RM120 million currently.

Fong said other investors have approached Glomac for the 15-storey tower, which is valued at RM60 million and earmarked as its new headquarters.

He added that negotiations are ongoing with some of the parties.

"We will launch and hope to sell the corporate tower, shop offices and office suites before introducing the serviced apartments and mall next year. There is demand for office space in this area," Fong said.

Glomac has sold 70 per cent of the five- and eight-storey shop offices, launched in March this year.

Fong said sales of the shop offices were slow initially but picked up from late May.

As for the apartment blocks, Glomac is mulling to launch the units in early 2010, targeting locals within Petaling Jaya, Taman Tun Dr Ismail, Bandar Utama, Damansara and Bangsar, Fong said.

Fong said the price of the apartments have been pegged at RM600 per sq ft and above.

"When we first planned the apartments, we were looking to have 208 units, each with a built-up of 1,500 sq ft. However, we have reduced the sizes to 800 sq ft to 1,500 sq ft so we are now offering 300 units for sale to the man on the street," Fong said.

"We are not targeting en bloc buyers as there are not that many around. Previously, there were a lot of buyers from the Middle East but they have become very cautious and are cash-strapped as a result of the financial meltdown," Fong said. 

Fong said Glomac will start construction on the mall, which is worth RM150 million, by the end of 2010.


----------



## nazrey

*PJ Exchange (PJX)*
34-storey 










Update:
From http://www.pjx.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

*One Residency*










UPDATE:
by msyukry08


----------



## lina.zhou26

better things ahead, can't wait!


----------



## nazrey

*HSBC Tower *
24 fl @ Leboh Ampang


























by spOt_ON










by WrldVoyagr










by neorbit


----------



## nazrey

Public Amenities: Park & Ride facility
Source: http://cyberjaya.name/


----------



## nazrey

*RM3.8bil investment for science park*
Saturday August 22, 2009

SHAH ALAM: Selangor State Development Corp (PKNS) has attracted RM3.8bil worth of investments via three investors for its Selangor Science Park 2 (SSP2) that is under development in Cyberjaya.

The investors are Q-Cell from Germany, the Andaman Group and Serba Sentosa Sdn Bhd, a wholly-owned subsidiary of Metro Kajang Holdings Bhd.

SSP2 is a 1,300-acre mixed development project with gross development value of RM3bil which is expected to be completed between 10 and 15 years.

PKNS general manager Othman Omar said Q-Cell, the largest manufacturer of solar wafer and cells in the world, had started operations in SSP2 in May.

“The company is also collaborating with us to energise PKNS Gallery in SSP2,” he said yesterday after a memorandum of understanding signing ceremony with the investors, witnessed by Selangor Mentri Besar Tan Sri Abdul Khalid Ibrahim.

Q-Cell plans to take up to 100 acres in SPP2 which will involve investment of about RM3bil.

The Andaman Group will develop another SEGi College campus, estimated to cost RM300mil. It had developed a similar campus in PKNS’ earlier project, Selangor Science Park 1, in Kota Damansara.

“Metro Kajang will collaborate with PKNS to develop our commercial and residential area in SSP2.

“In return, PKNS will jointly undertake a commercial development with Metro Kajang in Kajang town centre,” Othman said, adding that the land belonged to Metro Kajang.

Metro Kajang’s project in SSP2 will involve an investment of about RM500mil.

Going forward, Othman said PKNS was in serious talks with local and foreign investors to invest in SSP2. “We want our investors to be in line with the SSP2 concept of high-technology and environment-friendly industries,” he said.

SSP2 would be a low density and sustainable development, with over 20% of the area reserved for green areas and public parks.


----------



## nazrey

*Lot 4G10*
39 fl










UPDATE:
By James Foong
2nd from right


----------



## nazrey

*Lot 4G11 *
39 fl




























UPDATE:
by James Foong










Far right:


----------



## nazrey

*Glomac eyes more land in Cyberjaya*
By Sharen Kaur Published: 2009/09/04

DEVELOPER Glomac Bhd (5020) might buy more land in Cyberjaya, Selangor following the success of its RM180 million flagship Glomac Cyberjaya project. 

The first phase of Glomac Cyberjaya, comprising 39 units of three-storey and three-and-a-half storey shop offices worth RM64 million or more than RM1.45 million each were launched in late July.

Group executive vice-chairman Datuk Richard Fong said 75 per cent of the units were sold within a week. 

"We were caught by surprise. We did not expect sales to move so fast. It shows the market is improving and there is demand for shopoffices in Cyberjaya. We will buy more land in Cyberjaya if demand for the properties pick up," Fong said. 
Glomac had acquired 3.3ha of freehold land to develop Glomac Cyberjaya from land owner, Cyberview Sdn Bhd, for RM21.24 million in January.

"We still have 24 units of three-and-a-half story shopoffices worth RM40 million to sell. We are launching the units this month and expect sales to move as quickly," he told Business Times.

The final phase for Glomac Cyberjaya will include a data centre and a 15-storey office tower, worth a combined RM75 million.

Fong said the two buildings will be launched in early 2010 and Glomac is looking for serious en bloc buyers.

"We have been approached by some parties but there is nothing on the table yet," Fong said.

Glomac Cyberjaya is strategically placed in Cyberjaya and its immediate corporate neighbours are bigwigs like HSBC, DHL and Ericsson.


----------



## nazrey

*Integra Tower*










UPDATE:
by msyukry08


----------



## nazrey

*Hampshire Place *










UPDATE:
by msyukry08


----------



## nazrey

*Cyberjaya office occupancy rate high*
BusinessTimes

CYBERJAYA landowner Cyberview Sdn Bhd says that the average occupancy rate for offices in the MSC status area is at 94 per cent.

The demand for office space is so great that Cyberview will start work on SME Technopreneur Centre III a year ahead of schedule.

Cyberview had planned to start work on the third instalment of offices catered to small and medium enterprises in 2010.

Cyberview was set up by the government in 1996, with the Minister of Finance Inc owning 70 per cent and the remaining stakes held by different government agencies, which include the Multimedia Development Corporation (MDeC).

Between September 2007 and August 2008, the supply of office space in Cyberjaya had increased by another 1.05 million sq ft to 4.22 million sq ft.

Another additional 1.64 million sq ft of office space will be ready by the third quarter of 2009, bringing the total space for businesses in Cyberjaya to 5.86 million sq ft.

Cyberview managing director Redza Rafiq said interest in the intelligent city has also not waned, adding that MDeC is in talks with between five and six multinational corporations (MNCs) to set up base in the area. He did not elaborate.

There are 474 companies located in Cyberjaya, 30 of which are MNCs.

Meanwhile, the master developer of Cyberjaya, Setia Haruman Sdn Bhd, is also upbeat about its housing projects in Cyberjaya.

Demand is now shifting to out-of-town buyers from just those working and living in Cyberjaya, said Setia Haruman chief operating officer Lao Chok Keang.

The Emkay group owns 75 per cent of Setia Haruman, which was appointed as master developer of Cyberjaya in 1998.

Setia Haruman has developed some 3,000 houses, of which 250 are high-end developments while the rest are medium-cost housing.

To date, some 750 medium-cost houses and about 200 high-end units have been sold. More medium-cost houses are expected to be built in the area to meet demand for homes within the RM200,000 to RM500,000 bracket.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *New Project*
> *Neo Damansara*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACTUAL SITE


UPDATE:



rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*1 FIRST AVENUE*










UPDATE:
by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*Menara Surian* 
Mutiara Damansara










UPDATE:
From panaramio


----------



## nazrey

*Lot 4G7*
COMPLETED
From flickr


----------



## nazrey

*MK 28*












davidwsk said:


> Construction Started.


UPDATE:



rizalhakim said:


> taken from MK Meridin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.myrealestate.com.my/viewtopic.php?t=3&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=125


----------



## nazrey

*V SQUARE*





















rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*The Icon*










UPDATE:
by msyukry08


----------



## nazrey

*The Pearl*
41x2 storeys










UPDATE:
by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> From left: Lot 4G8, 4G9, 4G10, 4G11


UPDATE:
From flickr


----------



## naughtycalboy

is Putrajaya the new capital of Malaysia, not KL anymore?


----------



## naughtycalboy

nazrey said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

i love this project*


----------



## arepull87

naughtycalboy said:


> is Putrajaya the new capital of Malaysia, not KL anymore?


not really...KL still the capital of malaysia while putrajaya is the administrative centre for malaysia government...most of the government agencies already move to this city...


----------



## nazrey

naughtycalboy said:


> is Putrajaya the new capital of Malaysia, not KL anymore?


Putrajaya located south of Kuala Lumpur, that serves as the federal administrative centre of Malaysia. The seat of government was shifted in 1999 from Kuala Lumpur due to the overcrowding and congestion there. 

Nevertheless, Kuala Lumpur still remains as Malaysia's national capital and also as the commercial and financial centre. In 2001, Putrajaya was made a Federal Territory, increasing the number of federal territories to three. Kuala Lumpur and Labuan are the other two.










Putrajaya also located just adjacent to Cyberjaya, Silicon Valley of Malaysia which both are in between KLIA (Kuala Lumpur International Airport) and Malaysian capital, Kuala Lumpur. In 2002, airport rail link, KLIA Transit also was linking Putrajaya/Cyberjaya to both Kuala Lumpur and KL International Airport in Sepang 










NOTE:
JAYA MEANS SUCCESS


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Glomac selling corporate tower to govt agency*
> By Sharen Kaur
> Published: 2009/08/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PROPERTY developer Glomac Bhd (5020) is selling one of its two corporate towers at its upmarket RM800 million Glomac Damansara development in Petaling Jaya to a government agency for RM200 million.
> 
> Its executive vice-chairman Datuk Richard Fong Loong Tuck said the deal is due to be finalised by month-end.
> 
> *Glomac Damansara consists of a 15- and 30-storey corporate tower, two 25-storey serviced apartment blocks, five- and eight-storey shop offices, nine- and 11-storey office suites and a hybrid retail mall.*
> 
> Fong told Business Times the government agency will buy the 30-storey corporate tower but it wants the height reduced by five floors.
> "We are in negotiations with the agency and will plan the design of the building according to their request. Since we are reducing the height of the tower, we will raise the floors for the other buildings," Fong said.
> 
> Fong said the office suites, which will be launched in mid-2010, may be increased by two floors, increasing its value from RM120 million currently.
> 
> Fong said other investors have approached Glomac for the 15-storey tower, which is valued at RM60 million and earmarked as its new headquarters.
> 
> He added that negotiations are ongoing with some of the parties.
> 
> "We will launch and hope to sell the corporate tower, shop offices and office suites before introducing the serviced apartments and mall next year. There is demand for office space in this area," Fong said.
> 
> Glomac has sold 70 per cent of the five- and eight-storey shop offices, launched in March this year.
> 
> Fong said sales of the shop offices were slow initially but picked up from late May.
> 
> As for the apartment blocks, Glomac is mulling to launch the units in early 2010, targeting locals within Petaling Jaya, Taman Tun Dr Ismail, Bandar Utama, Damansara and Bangsar, Fong said.
> 
> Fong said the price of the apartments have been pegged at RM600 per sq ft and above.
> 
> "When we first planned the apartments, we were looking to have 208 units, each with a built-up of 1,500 sq ft. However, we have reduced the sizes to 800 sq ft to 1,500 sq ft so we are now offering 300 units for sale to the man on the street," Fong said.
> 
> "We are not targeting en bloc buyers as there are not that many around. Previously, there were a lot of buyers from the Middle East but they have become very cautious and are cash-strapped as a result of the financial meltdown," Fong said.
> 
> Fong said Glomac will start construction on the mall, which is worth RM150 million, by the end of 2010.


----------



## nazrey

*Hampshire Place*










UPDATE:
From flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Swiss-Garden Residences*










UPDATE:
From flickr


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## Cerulean

Something from the Burj Dubai thread.



Parisian Girl said:


> *The Burj Dubai World Tour*
> 
> The Burj in London, New York, Paris, Abu Dhabi, Riyadh... Only in other cities can you see how big it really is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Petronas Twin Towers, in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia are stand 451.9 metres high. The Burj Dubai is almost 1.8 times taller, but then it is two against one. Photograph: Getty Images / Edited: Maktoob Business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special thanks to the Financial Times for this one. This is part of the global city advertising campaign run by the newspaper, a fictional metropolis made up of the world’s tallest and most iconic buildings. We have added the new boy in town… The Burj Dubai. It is, after all, bigger than all of them. Photograph: Financial Times/ Edited: Maktoob Business
> 
> http://business.maktoob.com/1/0/0/0/0/0/GalleryHP.htm


----------



## nazrey

*Pavilion Residences *
43, 50 fl 










by Ethaniel83


----------



## nazrey

*Pearl @ KLCC*
Another Twin Towers Projects
40 fl x2










From flickr


----------



## nazrey

*The Oval*
41 fl x2 (Complete 2009)










From Malaysian forum


----------



## nazrey

*KL Sentral: Lot J*
(Complete 2009)
From Malaysian forum


----------



## nazrey

*PJ Exchange (PJX)*
34-storey 










Update:
From http://www.pjx.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

*The Panorama*
33 fl x 2










UPDATE:
by msyukry08


----------



## nazrey

*myHabitat serviced residences*










From Malaysian forum


----------



## nazrey

*Suria Stonor*
COMPLETED 2009












James Foong said:


> Completed Suria Stonor:
> 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3


----------



## nazrey

*Hampshire Residence *
37fl x 2 (COMPLETED 2009)


----------



## nazrey

*Mid Valley City: The Gardens*
COMPLETED 2009










From Malaysian forum


----------



## nazrey

*One Residency*
3 Towers
UPDATE:
by msyukry08


----------



## nazrey

*Verticas Residensi condominiums*
3 Towers










UPDATE:
by msyukry08


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


>


----------



## nazrey

TRW Corporate office[/SIZE][/B]










Update:
From flickr


----------



## nazrey

From Malaysian forum


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *The Troika*
> Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, 2004-2009
> 
> The residential Troika Development is located at the north-eastern corner of Kuala Lumpur City Centre Park, with comprehensive views of the Park and Petronas Towers. *The Foster design* responds to the unique location with a scheme of three residential towers - of *38, 44, and 50 storeys* respectively - that will be the tallest residential development in Malaysia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The residential Troika Development is located at the north-eastern corner of Kuala Lumpur City Centre Park, with comprehensive views of the Park and Petronas Towers. The Foster design responds to the unique location with a scheme of three residential towers - of 38, 44, and 50 storeys respectively - that will be the tallest residential development in Malaysia. The twisting shape is the result of a detailed analysis that identified the best possible views at every level, generating a plan that is aligned to maximise the prevailing views.
> 
> Sky Bridges link the three towers at Level 24 to create a unique sky lobby, with sprawling views of the emerging skyline, high above the roofs of the neighbouring buildings. At ground level, a 4-storey perimeter building frames a tranquil, car free courtyard at the heart of the development. Shops and offices in this low building also benefit from the views and the calm atmosphere of this landscaped space. The roof of the building is shaped to provide a variety of recreational facilities that are easily accessible. Residents enter through a courtyard with a grand entrance on Jalan Binjai Road, which leads to lift banks on individual floors that are shared by two apartments each.
> 
> Client: Bandar Raya Developments Berhard
> Consultants: Web Structures Singapore, Northcroft, Valdun (Jurutera Perunding Valdun Sdn Bhd), Seksan Design
> Co-architects: GDP Architects


by thewallpart6










by fritz_kaktus


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *KRU Studios: Creative Multimedia Complex*
> Source: http://www.cyberview.com.my/test/qqprojects_ongoing_CMC.php
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Date Completed: 08 August 2009
> Lot No: Lot P192A
> Land Area: 15.392 acres
> Gross Floor Area: 57,390.2 sq. ft.
> 
> Projects Description:
> KRU Studios is one of the leading media and entertainment companies in South East Asia and will be moving to its new headquaters in Cyberjaya this year.


*UPDATE:*
Proposed Construction, Completion and Maintenance Of Creative Multimedia Complex On lot P192a, Persiaran Cyber Point Selatan, Cyberjaya Flagship Zone for Tetuan Cyberview Sdn Bhd.1 (21)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/lekir/3927229465/


----------



## nazrey

*Kaspersky Lab may set up R&D hub in Cyberjaya*
By Zurinna Raja AdamPublished: 2009/10/16 

RUSSIAN Internet security firm Kaspersky Lab may set up a research and design (R&D) centre in Cyberjaya as a hub for the Southeast Asian market.

The group is keen to expand in Asia where it enjoys a three-digit percentage annual growth. Kaspersky Lab now has an R&D centre in Russia, the US and China.

However, chief executive officer and co-founder Eugene Kaspersky said the group does not have a time-frame to set up the Malaysian centre.

"I don't want to make any empty promises as to when and how much we will invest for R&D centre here. But if there is a need, this is where we will be," he said in Shah Alam.

Yesterday, Kaspersky launched the Kaspersky Academy education programme and Kaspersky Research Centre at the University Technology Mara (UiTM) to facilitate exchange and share cyber security knowledge among tertiary students. Also present was UiTM vice-chancellor Tan Sri Prof Dr Ibrahim Abu Shah.

The Kaspersky Academy operates across four main areas, namely education, academic partnership, science and competition, to provide opportunities for young people to gain exposure in information security.

Much of the coursework is self-study with online discussions and mentoring.

The academy has had over 200,000 participants so far and is available in over 2,000 schools globally.

Meanwhile, in his lecture, Kaspersky said the alarming number of online threats now are aimed at making money rather than being a threat. One of the trends is to infect automated teller machines with Trojan horse computer viruses, thus giving criminals total access to money.

Unfortunately, the gaps in law, the reluctance of victims to tell the authorities, the difficulty in tracing anonymous professionals and the cross border international nature of cybercrime, makes it difficult to prosecute.

Kaspersky suggested having Internet passports for individuals, accreditation for businesses and the creation of an "Internet-Interpol".


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> From left: Lot 4G8, 4G9, 4G10, 4G11


UPDATE:
From flickr


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

*CapSquare Office Tower*










UPDATE:


rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *PJ Exchange (PJX)*
> 34-storey


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> UPDATE:
> kencana, solaris dutamas, MK10


From Malaysian forum



rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*The Icon - Mont Kiara*





































James Foong said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Tropicana city*










Tropicana Designer suites & Signature Office Tower










UPDATE:


rizalhakim said:


> The tropics condo


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## World 2 World

*Malaysian Energy Commission* T/O


















from flickr


----------



## wino

i sincerely believe Mahathir Mohammad should be declared a national hero of Malaysia. 
he served as the catalyst for Malaysia. You guys are lucky to have had him as PM.

really really nice Putra Jaya.. i can't wait to see it 5 years from now.


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

*UDA Bangsar Condominium*
Bangsar










UPDATE:
by Syukry Photos


----------



## nazrey

*Menara Kencana*
The 1st Grade A Tower in Mont Kiara










UPDATE:


rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Matahari Sri Hartamas*
Constructions around Mon't Kiara


----------



## nazrey

*10MK*










UPDATE:
From Malaysian forum


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *The Paradigm*
> 33 fl | 32 fl | 31 x 2 fl | 30 fl | 27 fl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> by James Foong


Taken from http://www.architree.com/


----------



## World 2 World

*TRW Corporate office*


















from flickr


----------



## nazrey

*D’Tiara Office and Hotel Suites*



msyukry08 said:


>


UPDATE:
From flickr


----------



## nazrey

*SENI MONT KIARA*










UPDATE:


rizalhakim said:


> From Ireka website
> seni MK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> September 2009 - Works are in progress at Level 25 for Block A, Level 11 at Block B, Level 10 at Block C, Level 7 at Block D and Levels LG4 to LG1 at car park podium. Structural works of retaining walls and suspended driveway completed.


----------



## nazrey

*ONE Mon't Kiara*










*UPDATE:*


rizalhakim said:


> From Ireka website
> 1MK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> September 2009 - Diaphragm wall and piling works completed. Structural works for roofs of Office Suite (bz-hub) block, Office Tower and Retail Podium roof are in progress. Architectural and M&E works for Office Suite block and Office Tower are progressing well.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *PJ Exchange (PJX)*
> 34-storey


by Syukry Photos


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT:
Mulpha Tower*


----------



## nazrey

fROM FLICKR


----------



## nazrey

*NEW: Nu Sentral*










UPDATE:
by msyukry08


----------



## nazrey

*Hotel & Office Towers*
KL Sentral










UPDATE:
by msyukry08


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## skyscraperian

Modern projects!


----------



## nazrey

From Malaysian forum



rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*The Capers*
UPDATE:
by rizalhakim


----------



## maryjoanna

wow! lots of development in KL.


----------



## nazrey

*Glomac Tower*
168m | 40 fl 












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

Mon't Kiara TALLS (KUALA LUMPUR)
From flickr


----------



## Blue_Sky

Wow Kiara area are rising


----------



## Blue_Sky

The capers is cool


----------



## nazrey

*CapSquare Office Tower*










UPDATE:



msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*HSBC Tower*










UPDATE:



rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Big plans for southern part of cybercity*
Wednesday December 16, 2009
http://thestar.com.my/metro/story.asp?file=/2009/12/16/central/5147544&sec=central

NEW developments in the southern part of Cyberjaya will serve as a catalyst to creative multimedia development, Cyberview Sdn Bhd managing director Datuk Redza Rafiq said at the recent Cyberview annual media briefing.

Reporters were taken on a bus ride around Cyberjaya to view the new developments.

Redza named AMD and KRU Studios as among the companies that will make Cyberjaya their business entre.

“Projects highlighted during the tabling of Budget 2010 that will make Cyberjaya a more vibrant and lively cybercity include affordable housing, hypermarket, business complex, parking lots, recreational centres and schools, as well as a more efficient public transport service.

“Efforts to increase business, commercial and recreational activities will also be intensified,” he added.

On the public transport service, he said Cyberjaya was serviced by the Dedicated Transportation System (DTS).

“It is devised based on the needs of the community and we will design the schedule and bus stops.

“Routes may change to suit the knowledge workers (who make up most of the DTS users),” he said.


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT:
Boulevard Plaza*
Located adjacent to The Palace of Justice, the building consists of 2 towers – Tower A features 16 storey's and Tower B offers 12 storey’s of institutional quality office accommodation with commercial retail facilities at ground level and beneath the podium. Total office NFA of approximately 551,000 ft² and retail NFA of approximately of 60,000 ft².


----------



## nazrey

*Boulevard Square*
http://www.trwasia.net/Boulevard_Square.html

Located opposite the Palace of Justice in the the most strategic area of Putrajaya. The building is offset to create a public open space, at the front facing Putrajaya Boulevard. The building offers approximately 320,000 ft² NFA in 2 towers of premium office accommodation, with a café restaurant located in a separate building.
Boulevard Plaza, Putrajaya, Malaysia

Located adjacent to The Palace of Justice, the building consists of 2 towers – Tower A features 16 storey's and Tower B offers 12 storey’s of institutional quality office accommodation with commercial retail facilities at ground level and beneath the podium. Total office NFA of approximately 551,000 ft² and retail NFA of approximately of 60,000 ft².





































Source: http://www.trwasia.net/


----------



## nazrey

Boulevard Square
From flickr


----------



## nazrey

*CONSTRUCTIONS around KLCC*


> U/C


UPDATE:
From flickr












> PROPOSED


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED 2009*
*The Oval*
From Malaysian forum










by fritz_kaktus



















by Ethaniel83


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED 2009*
* The Avare*
From Malaysian forum



rizalhakim said:


>





rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED 2009*
*One KL*
ONE KL’s 95 glass-edged infinity pool complement 94 apartments



fritz_kaktus said:


>


by thewallpart6

















From flickr


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED 2009*
*Pavilion Residences*



> by rizalhakim


From flickr










by Ethaniel83


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED 2009*
*The Icon*



msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED 2009*
*CIMB Bank Tower*
From www.atsaarchitects.com



































nazrey said:


> From www.atsaarchitects.com





nazrey said:


> by msyukry08





>


----------



## quanghuynhchung

Love Kuala Lumpur so so MUCH!!!


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED 2009*
*Idaman Residence*



rizalhakim said:


>





rizalhakim said:


> The penthouse


From Malaysian forum


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED 2009*
*Kenanga International Tower Facelift*

































From Malaysian forum


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED 2009*
*UOA Bangsar*
From Malaysian forum


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED 2009*
*Ministry of Home Affairs Complex*
From Malaysian forum










THE OLD PIC:


> by rizalhakim


by Ethaniel83


----------



## nazrey

*11 @ Mont Kiara*
: Nature-Friendly Luxury amidst Urban Setting










UPDATE:
From flickr


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED 2009*
*Riana Green East.KL*










by davidm450










some views from Riana Green East.KL










Newly complete Wangsa Walk shopping mall located near Riana Green East.KL!


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED 2009*
*One Residency*
From flickr










by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

*Expected Completion 2010
Swiss Garden Residence*










UPDATE:


rizalhakim said:


>





msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Expected Completion 2010
Somerset Ampang & HSC Medical Centre*



>


UPDATE:
by msyukry08


----------



## nazrey

*Expected Completion 2010
My Habitat Serviced Residences*



>





rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Satyam Global Delivery Campus
> Source: http://cyberjaya.name/


UPDATE:
2/1/2010


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *MKN Embassy Techzone Phase 2 GDV at RM800m *
> by Financial Daily
> Thursday, 09 April 2009 23:34
> 
> CYBERJAYA: The Emkay Group expects the second phase of MKN Embassy Techzone to have a sales or gross development value (GDV) of RM800 million upon completion within five years.
> 
> Emkay chairman Tan Sri Mustapha Kamal Abu Bakar said work on the second phase was scheduled to start this year. The total built-up will be two million square feet, comprising six office blocks of between six and 18 storeys.
> 
> He added that it was one of the measures the property company, together with Setia Haruman Sdn Bhd and Cyberview Sdn Bhd, was undertaking to increase office space in Cyberjaya.
> 
> “Currently, we have a total of 4.7 million sq ft of office space in Cyberjaya. By the end of this year, we will see a total of 5.5 million sq ft of office space as there would be an additional 800,000 sq ft available.
> 
> “We are projecting another five million sq ft of office space in the next five years. Emkay alone will provide three million sq ft and that’s why I am quite confident,” he told reporters here after the launch of Block D, the fourth building of MKN Embassy Techzone Phase 1.
> 
> Emkay’s 75%-subsidiary Setia Haruman is the master developer of Cyberjaya, while Cyberview is a government-owned company and landowner of Cyberjaya.
> 
> In his keynote address at the event, Chief Secretary to the government Tan Sri Mohd Sidek Hassan urged the Sepang Municipal Council to revise the parking ratio of 1:320 gross sq ft to 1:500 nett sq ft, to further encourage development in the township.
> 
> The MKN Embassy Techzone has two phases and is jointly developed by MKN Embassy Development Sdn Bhd, a 60:40 joint-venture company between Emkay Group and Embassy Group of India.
> 
> With a GDV of about RM400 million, Phase 1, consisting of four blocks of six-storey office buildings with total built-up of one million sq ft, is being built on a 4.08-hectare land. Work started in December 2006 and is scheduled to be completed early-2010.
> 
> Block A and B of MKN Embassy Techzone, which is owned by Amanah Raya Bhd, are leased to the Public Service Department (JPA) and Malaysian Administrative Modernisation and Management Planning Unit (Mampu), respectively.
> 
> Block C and D are still under construction, and will be leased to the Lands and Mines Office (Pejabat Tanah dan Galian) and another government agency, respectively.
> 
> “In light of the downturn, it is very difficult to get tenants and that’s why JPA and Mampu came in. However, they are only renting, and they might leave a few years later. It will slowly become an IT (information technology) hub with more ICT companies establishing their offices here,” Mustapha said.
> 
> Embassy Group’s chairman Jitu Virwani said the India-based company saw the opportunity to grow in Malaysia as many companies were looking to set their base here.
> 
> The Embassy Group, which specialises in developing information and communication technology (ICT) business parks, is the largest owner of the office space in Bangalore and boasts of tenants such as IBM, Fidelity Investments, Yahoo and LG Soft.





nazrey said:


> *IT business park coming to Cyberjaya*
> Mustapha’s Emkay Group and India’s Embassy Group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MKN-Embassy Techzone @ Cyberjaya
> 
> Cyberjaya is about to experience a second re-awakening, said executive chairman of MK Land Holdings Bhd Mustapha Kamal. Although the intelligent city was launched 10 years ago, it is currently undergoing a second wave of development.
> 
> *Mustapha’s Emkay Group and India’s Embassy Group will jointly develop Cyberjaya’s upcoming information technology (IT) business park, which he is confident will attract many multinational and local companies.*
> 
> Called MKN-Embassy Techzone, the first phase, which is expected to cost over RM300 million, of the park will feature two blocks of buildings with each offering 250,000sq ft of office space within a 4ha site.
> 
> *The first block is expected to be complete by January next year and the second by April. *
> 
> The Embassy Group, which specializes in developing ICT business parks, is the largest owner of office space in Bangalore and boasts tenants such as IBM, Fidelity Investments, Yahoo and LG Soft.
> 
> MKN Embassy Development Sdn Bhd, the joint-venture company undertaking the project, hopes to entice several of these companies to Cyberjaya.
> 
> The first 10 years saw the placement of first-class infrastructure and facilities but the next five will be a marketing phase to investors, said Mustapha, adding that several multinational companies have already shown interest.


UPDATE:
2/1/2010


----------



## nazrey

> PRECINCT 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRECINCT 4 will be developed as the main commercial and business district of Putrajaya. So named to reflect its primary purposes, the Commercial Precinct (Precinct 4) is highly urban and dense. The Precinct will be well serviced by local roads, open spaces and several pocket parks, around which it is organized. Within this precinct located a few pockets of residential uses to ensure that the place is vibrant at all times.
> 
> The Commercial Precinct has a total land area of about 213 hectares, of which approximately 45% is devoted to open space. It is located at the southern end of the Core Island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Various components in the Commercial Precinct establish the character of this precinct. This include the Boulevard, which runs through the precinct linking the east and the west commercial zones. The other dominant components are Dataran Rakyat and Dataran Gemilang, which act as addresses for the buildings that flank them as well as providing visual and physical foci for residents and visitors alike. The third element is the waterfront commercial area which will be the scene for night-time activities, evening events and strolling.


Gemilang Square @ PRECINCT 4










UPDATE:
2/1/2010


----------



## nazrey

*Expected Completion 2010
Hampshire Place*












nazrey said:


> From flickr












by rizalhakim

















by msyukry08


----------



## nazrey

*Expected Completion 2010*
*CapSquare Office Tower*










UPDATE:
by msyukry08


----------



## nazrey

*Expected Completion 2010
The Troika*
by fritz_kaktus



















From flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Expected Completion 2010
Vista Tower: Empire Tower Redevelopment *



nazrey said:


> From flickr





>


UPDATE:
2/1/2010


----------



## nazrey

*Expected Completion 2010
Doubletree Hotel by Hilton*



>


by msyukry08


----------



## nazrey

> nazrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Verve Suites*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> by James Foong
> *Viva/Vibe Tower*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Sky Lounge!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The Verve Suites: Viva/Vibe Tower*
> Hyper Cubes Concept @ Vibe Tower
> http://www.bukitkiara.com/vervesuites/
Click to expand...

UPDATE:



rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## Journals009

*Montkiara Projects*

The Malaysian property market appears to be in the doldrums. It started with the subprime crisis in the US followed by the global hike in food and oil prices. The cost of building materials also went up sharply. The final nail in the coffin, however, was the unpopular government move to increase petrol prices by 40 per cent, despite Malaysia being an oil-producing country. "Of course, I am worried," says Chris Low, managing director of Monday-Off Development and developer of One Kiara project when asked whether the current market situation is cause for concern. With higher petrol costs and rising inflation, market sentiment has turned cautious and it is harder to convince homebuyers to part with their money. And developers are finding it increasingly difficult to turn a profit. Some have even decided to postpone their project launches.


----------



## nazrey

*Expected Completion 2010
Goldis Tower*



msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

* Lot 4G8*










UPDATE:


----------



## nazrey

*Lot 4G9*










UPDATE:


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE:


msyukry08 said:


> Office @TTDI KL


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE:


rizalhakim said:


> Tiffani Kiara


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE:



rizalhakim said:


> Seni MK
> at the back


----------



## nazrey

*Expected Completion 2010
Fraser Place*



rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Expected Completion 2010
Suasana Bangsar*










UPDATE:
From flickr


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE:


> PROPOSED


----------



## nazrey

*Ongoing Project*
*KLCC Lot C | 267m | 59 fl*










UPDATE:


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Ongoing Project*
*Menara Felda*
A 50-storey Grade A building was sold to the Federal Land Development Authority (FELDA), would be completed in 2011.










UPDATE:


rizalhakim said:


>


From flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Ongoing Project*
*The Panorama*
33 fl x 2












nazrey said:


> From flickr


UPDATE:



rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Ongoing Project*
*Regalia Service Apartment*
38 flr



















UPDATE:


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Ongoing Project*
*THE PEARL - LUXURY CONDOMINIUM*



















UPDATE:


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Ongoing Project*
*D’Tiara Office and Hotel Suites*












nazrey said:


> From flickr


UPDATE:
by msyukry08


----------



## nazrey

*Ongoing Project*
*UDA Bangsar Condominium*










UPDATE:


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Ongoing Project*
*Verticas Residensi*










UPDATE:



msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Lot 4G10*










UPDATE:


----------



## SHAH FIRDAUS

*Directional signs will make driving a breeze in Cyberjaya*
Story and photo by CHARLES FERNANDEZ

WELCOME to Cyberjaya. The next time you drive into the cybercity, well-planned and easy-to-read directional signs will help you find your way around easily.

These signs will guide visitors to unfamiliar places, which can be an office building, bus terminal or any other important landmarks in the city.

Sepang Municipal Council (MPSepang) president Azizan Mohd Sidin said these easy-to-read signs would help solve the challenge of having to locate a specific destination as it served as tenant directories in improving traffic flow.

Two of the four gantries proposed for Cyberjaya, each costing about RM130,000 are already in place along Jalan Persiaran APEC, one close to the MDeC, a landmark building and another at the junction of Persiaran APEC-Jalan Semarak Api.










Azizan said two more gantries would be up in the near future and one would definitely be erected at the Persiaran APEC-Persiaran Rimba Permai junction, which is the main entry point into Cyberjaya.

He said the RM400,000 gantry would span the whole six-lane carriageway fronting the Dell Global Business Centre and the fire station while the fourth gantry would be in Jalan Persiaran Tasik.

“The use of directional signs not only reinforces the property’s image, the signage also helps direct traffic and control parking,’’ he said in an interview.

Presently some road shoulders are “littered” with directional signboards put up in the early development stage of the township, prompting the council to come up with a better planned signboards.

“The individual directional signboards put up by companies would be removed in stages as and when proper signs are put up by the council and in certain locations by Cyberview Sdn Bhd, the landowners of Cyberjaya.

Cyberview are also working together with us in making the city more conducive for foreign investors,’’ said Azizan.

Before the two gantries and directional signs were up, there were more than 70 company directional signages placed along road shoulders, some obscured by bigger ones.

So far, 21 have been removed as company names were included on the council’s signages in the areas they are located.

He said the main development thrust was to provide a quantum leap for Cyberjaya to become a leading multimedia hub attracting world-class media and IT companies.

Azizan said entities like the HSBC M’Sia, Multimedia University (MMU), CBD Perdana and MDeC, would not be placed on directional signages since they were landmark buildings.

“For new companies that want to have their names on the directional signages, a minimal annual fee will be imposed by the council,” said Azizan.

When asked about the Cyberjaya’s Re-zoning Structure Plan (CRSP) which was passed during the council’s One-Stop-Centre (OSC) meeting in November 2008, Azizan said since only 30% of Cyberjaya’s landbank was developed, the council would propose setting up the new signages where there is much development.

The re-zoning structure plan in the intelligent city is for easy identification of companies in the zone where they are located and also for accurate postal delivery.

“We have 12 zones but not all of them are developed.

“Therefore, there is no point in putting up a CRSP or Area Identification Signage (AIS) at vacant zones.

“Even if there is one development in a new zone, we will put up a sign as and when a need arises,’’ said Azizan.

The 12 zones will be identified as Cyber 1 to Cyber 12, similar to the Precincts in Putrajaya. As an example, the council headquarters, which is located in Cyber 1, will share the same CRSP/AIS as the Community Clubhouse and the Cyberpark, so the MPSp address would henceforth be Majlis Perbandaran Sepang, Persiaran Semarak Api, Cyber 1, 63200 Cyberjaya, Selangor Darul Ehsan.

The other addresses are: Cyber 3 (LimKokWing University, Satellite Farm, Measat); Cyber 4 (MKN Embassy, TM Net 2, TM Net, Ericsson, HSBC 2, HSBC, EBI); Cyber 5 (BMW, Fujitsu System, EB2, DHL, Glamorous Matrix, Prima 7, Prima Avenue, FSBM, CSP); Cyber 6 (District Cooling Plant, MCMC, Fire Station, City Command Centre, Sports Arena, SME 1, SME 2, Mustapha Kamal Building, NTT R&D Centre, EB3, Shell, Century Square, MDeC); Cyber 7 (Cyber Height Villa, Sekolah Seri Puteri, Flagship Village 1, Cyberview Garden, Setia Haruman, Cyberview Lodge Spa & Resort); Cyber 8 (Police Station), Cyber 9 (Cyberia Crescent, Smart School, Telecom); Cyber 11 (Universiti Multimedia, Cyberia, STP-A); and Cyber 12 (Neo Cyber, D’Cassia Apartments, D’Melor Apartments, Bus Terminal, CBD Perdana).


Finally!!...no more to many littered signboards which has been confusing all this years...:banana:


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE:


rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Empire Damansara*
Source: http://www.meh.com.my/










1. Empire Damansara Studio - 39 storeys
2. Empire Damansara Soho 1 - 24 storeys
3. Empire Damansara Soho 2 - 27 storeys

















4. Empire Damansara Residence - 24 storeys
5. Office Building 
6. Detached Office

















Location:












rizalhakim said:


> Empire Damansara


----------



## nazrey

*Ongoing Project*
*The Twins*










UPDATE:
From google


----------



## nazrey

*Ongoing Project*
*Glomac Tower*
168m | 40 fl












nazrey said:


> From flickr


UPDATE:


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Ongoing Project*
*Grand Hyatt Hotel*
42 fl 










UPDATE:



msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Ongoing Project*
*The Crest*
44, 26 fl










UPDATE:
by Syukry Photos


----------



## nazrey

*Ongoing Project*
*Palazzio condominium*










From Malaysian forum


----------



## nazrey

*Ongoing Project*
*Embassyview*
Bukit Bintang






























rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Tropicana Office Tower*


----------



## nazrey

*Ongoing Project*
*Bank Rakyat*










UPDATE:



rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Ongoing Project*
*The Integra Tower*










UPDATE:
UPDATE:


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Lot 4G11*




























UPDATE:


----------



## nazrey

*Ongoing Project*
*Office Buildings, Jalan Binjai*










UPDATE:



msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Ongoing Project*
*St. Mary Residence*












>


UPADATE:



msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Ongoing Project*
*Bangsar South:*
*The Horizon Phase II: Boutique Office*
The Horizon Phase 2 comprises 10 blocks of exclusive boutique 
offices ranging from 13-20 storeys high with built-up (GFA) of 
123,500s.f to 235,000s.f. These towers are to be sold or rented out 
en bloc with added incentive of exclusive naming rihgts. The heart 
of The Horizon Phase 2 will be the proposed central park which will function as a green lung and recreational area with water features 
and lush landscaping. 

Project Type : 13 to 20-storey Boutique Offices 
Facilities Grand lobby, dedicated lift, feature pool on rooftop
















































>


Phase I



















UPDATE: Phase II


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

> Gemilang Square @ PRECINCT 4
> From flickr


UPDATE:



drezahar said:


> Taken today by me.....


----------



## nazrey

*26 boulevard*



drezahar said:


> 26 boulevard.....


----------



## nazrey

*Ongoing Project*
*348 Sentral*










UPDATE:



msyukry08 said:


> 348 Sentral


----------



## nazrey

*Ongoing Project*
*Nu Sentral*










UPDATE:



msyukry08 said:


> NU Sentral


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE:


rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Ritze Perdana 2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by rizalhakim


UPDATE:


rizalhakim said:


> Ritze Perdana 2


----------



## nazrey

*Tropicana city*










UPDATE:
Tropicana Designer suites


----------



## nazrey

*Ongoing Project*
*Setia Sky Residences*










Celebrating Luxury, Flamboyance and a Balanced Lifestyle






























davidm450 said:


> Foundations being prepared from a couple of weeks ago ~ taken from IJN car park. Seems like a good location ~ except for traffic (unless you work at the hospital!)


UPDATE:


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Ongoing Project*
*Binjai 8* (NEW)
Premium Service Suites
40 fl





















nazrey said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*HP Global IT Hub*



nazrey said:


> *HP to open largest facility of its kind in the world in Malaysia *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left: Datuk Badlisham Ghazali, MDeC CEO; Y.B Fadillah Yusof, Deputy
> Minister of Science, Technology & Innovation; Randy Mott, Executive Vice
> President and Chief Information Officer, Hewlett-Packard; YAB Dato’ Seri
> Najib Razak, Deputy Prime Minister; Eric Ikeda, Director HP Multimedia
> Cyberjaya and YB Datuk Maximus Ongkili Johnity, Minister of Science, Technology & Innovation
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR, 13 OCTOBER 2008 - Technology giant HP has announced plans for a 60-acre sustainable campus in Malaysia’s Cyberjaya, which will be the largest facility of its kind in the world.
> 
> According to government agency Multimedia Development Corporation (MDeC) chief executive officer, Dato’ Badlisham Ghazali, the new facility is the single largest investment by a multi-national technology company in Malaysia and is expected to employ as many as 4,000 knowledge base workers in the next 10 years.
> 
> Badlisham said HP is working closely with MDeC to set world-class standards for information infrastructure. “The investment by a large multi-national company such as HP signals a strong commitment to our country and will bring a major economic and employment boost.”
> 
> Unique Functions
> 
> HP executive vice president and chief information officer, Randy Mott, said the campus would host multiple core functions in one integrated location, including an internal global application development centre for HP’s Global IT organisation, a state-of-the-art next generation data centre for outsourcing services customers, a professional center, and a call centre to support HP’s enterprise business customers worldwide.
> 
> He said that the global IT application development centre adds to HP’s existing internal network of centres in China, Costa Rica, India and Mexico.
> 
> In addition, the HP Cyberjaya campus – expected to be ready by early 2010 - would feature two rooms that include HP’s Halo Telepresence Solutions to allow a lifelike, dynamic, real-time video collaboration environment, to boost business performance, and reduce carbon emissions by cutting travel costs.
> 
> Mott added, “We’re pleased to partner with MDeC and the Malaysian Government on this initiative. For HP, Cyberjaya dramatically expands our presence in this fast-growing region, and offers us a developed infrastructure, strategic location, and multi-lingual talent pool.”


UPDATE:


----------



## nazrey

*Ongoing Project*
*UDA Urban* (NEW)
38 fl












rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Ongoing Project*
*Contingent Police Headquarters*










UPDATE:
From flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Ongoing Project*
*NAZA HQ Tower*



nazrey said:


> by rizalhakim


UPDATE:



msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## Jim856796

Were the Pekeliling Flats one of the earliest high-rise buildings in Kuala Lumpur? All of Kuala Lumpur's skyscrapers were built in the late 1980s or later. Any other skyscrapers built before then are either being renovated or demolished.


----------



## nazrey

*Facelift buildings in Kuala Lumpur*
Photos from google, flickr and Malaysian forum
*WISMA LEE RUBBER*



>




























*MENARA HAP SENG*



>



















































*WISMA HAMZAH KWONG HING*



>




























*MENARA MIDF*



>




























* Kenanga International Office Tower*



>


----------



## nazrey

*Kg Baru land owners can get up to RM4mil under re-development plan*
Monday February 8, 2010

KUALA LUMPUR: Land owners in Kampung Baru can become instant millionaires as they stand to receive as much as RM4mil each upon accepting the re-development concept plan proposed by the Govern*ment.

Such a payment is possible because the value of the 80ha of land there is worth RM20bil, said Federal Territories and Urban Well-being Minister Datuk Raja Nong Chik Raja Zainal Abidin.

“Every land owner can become a millionaire if they accept the plan.

“But if they fall prey to people who try to undermine them, then from my experience, it will be like the Kampung Kerinchi issue where the plan was stalled,” he told reporters after opening the Malaysia Inter-Varsity Debate Higher Education Minister Cup here yesterday.

Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak on Saturday announced that a trust would be set up to implement the Kampung Baru re-development plan.

He gave assurance that the rights of owners, the unique Malay identity and cultural legacy of the area would be retained and residents would not have to move out.

The land owners would also have the right to decide the form of development in their area.

Raja Nong Chik said he would prepare a working paper on the re-development plan and proposal for submission to the Cabinet.

Once getting the approval, he would hold a dialogue with the people of Kampung Baru.

Meanwhile, 12 universities participated in the debate organised by Universiti Malaya.

Universiti Islam Antarabangsa Malaysia emerged as champion, edging out Universiti Multimedia, Cyberjaya. — Bernama


----------



## nazrey

> nazrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> *The Verve Suites*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> 
> 
> rizalhakim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## lohxy

Got planned church or temple?


----------



## lohxy

nazrey said:


>


I like this pic


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE:



msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Expected Completion 2010
> Swiss Garden Residence*














msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

MK10



rizalhakim said:


> MK10
> taken from Tiffani Kiara


----------



## nazrey

*Five Stones*
SS2, PJ (Petaling Jaya)










UPDATE:


rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE:


drezahar said:


>


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Ongoing Project*
> *THE PEARL - LUXURY CONDOMINIUM*


UPDATE:



msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*ONE KIARA*



James Foong said:


>


----------



## ayee_75

ANY NEWS FOR IB TOWER BY ILHAM BARU NEW DEVELOPMENT AT KLCC


----------



## nazrey

*FIRST AVENUE*












Victor18 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*SENI MONT KIARA*










UPDATE:
by Victor18


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Expected Completion 2010
> The Troika*
> From flickr


by rizalhakim 

















by msyukry08












SHAH FIRDAUS said:


> *Kuala Lumpur @ Nite*


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *COMPLETED 2009*
> *Hampshire Residence*
> From Flickr


Hampshire Residence
37 x 2 Storeys 
by rizalhakim


----------



## nazrey

WISMA LEE RUBBER
From Veritas


----------



## nazrey

*11 @ Mont Kiara*
: Nature-Friendly Luxury amidst Urban Setting










UPDATE:


James Foong said:


>


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Gemilang Square @ PRECINCT 4


From flickr


----------



## nazrey

PJ Exchange (PJX)
UPDATE:


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE:
From Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Regalia Service Apartment*
38 flr



















UPDATE:


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## 1mk

*1 Mont' Kiara Updates*

Please find recent updates on 1 Mont' Kiara (official name) at the following link:

1 Mont' Kiara Facebook Fan Page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/1-Mont-Kiara/224599236679

and also, the website at
http://www.1montkiara.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

Regalia Service Apartment
UPDATE:
From Flickr


----------



## nazrey

COMPLETED: Lot 4C11



James Foong said:


> *Lot 4C11*


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Capsquare Office Tower*
UPDATE:


>





msyukry08 said:


>





>


T/O
by msyukry08


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Putrajaya*
> _Administrative Centre of Malaysia_
> @ Gemilang Square, Precinct 4


UPDATE:
From flickr


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Lot 3C5: Office Tower (NEW)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> From flickr
> by Asyraf


From flickr


----------



## nazrey

> *Expected Completion 2010
> Persada Putra*
> by rizalhakim


UPDATE:

From flickr


----------



## nazrey

The Twins - A luxury premier high-rise residential
@ Damansara Heights, KL










From flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Hampshire Place*












>


UPDATE:


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Putrajaya*
> _Administrative Centre of Malaysia_
> @ Gemilang Square, Precinct 4


UPDATE:
From flickr


----------



## nazrey

From flickr


----------



## patchay

*PREVIEW: Kuala Lumpur plans 100-storey skyscraper*
Source: Malaysian Forums ::: Credit: msyukry08

Three sites in the city have been identified for the development of iconic structures to spur growth in the economy. Sources say they are Dataran Perdana in Jalan Davis, the area surrounding Stadium Merdeka (Independence Stadium) and the vicinity of the Matrade Centre in Jalan Duta. 

All the plots of land are privately owned. Two belong to government-linked companies Pelaburan Hartanah Bumiputera Bhd and Permodalan Nasional Bhd (PNB) while the Naza Group owns 25ha in the vicinity of the Matrade Centre. 

Economists were recently briefed by the Economic Planning Unit in the Prime Minister s Department on the implementation of the iconic projects, as part of efforts to boost the country s gross domestic product. 

*Even though the actual designs of the three structures have not been finalised, two appeared to have a 100-storey building each. *

This could rival the highest structure in the country the 88-storey Petronas Twin Towers The Petronas Twin Towers (also known as the Petronas Towers or Twin Towers), in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia are the world's tallest twin buildings. They were the world's tallest buildings from 1998 to 2004 if measured from the level of the main entrance to the structural, completed in 1997 at a cost of US$1.2 billion (RM4.05 billion). 




msyukry08 said:


>





msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Glomac Damansara*



nazrey said:


>





patchay said:


> *New Rendering*


----------



## patchay

Nazrey >>> wat do you think if we merge the Mont Kiara and PJ threads here??? Since essentially there are just suburbs of KL...... 

MONT' KIARA
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=522048

PETALING JAYA
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=491973


----------



## patchay

For international viewers, Mont' Kiara is commonly known as the Condominium District of Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## skyscraper100

Great Projects! mont kiara looks nice


----------



## World 2 World

^^Good idea


----------



## nazrey

Pls don't merge them together..Let they have their own thread here!!


----------



## nazrey

* Impiana KLCC Hotel & Spa Phase 2*










UPDATE:


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Lot 3C5: Office Tower (NEW)*


From flickr


----------



## nazrey

Glomac Damansara
UPDATE:



Victor18 said:


> Glomac Mutiara Damansara U/C Progress:


----------



## nazrey

*Plaza33*
Plaza33 is made up of two Office Tower Blocks providing a total built-up area of 500,000 sq.ft. A unique commercial building that is both elegant and contemporary, plaza33 offers the best location to set up your corporate HQ. With so many facilities and amenities including conferencing / meeting facilities, a fitness centre and many F&B outlets, your employees will appreciate your decision to relocate to plaza33 .










UPDATE:


rizalhakim said:


> http://www.plaza33.my


----------



## nazrey

*The Troika*










The residential Troika Development is located at the north-eastern corner of Kuala Lumpur City Centre Park, with comprehensive views of the Park and Petronas Towers. *The Foster design* responds to the unique location with a scheme of three residential towers - of *38, 44, and 50 storeys* respectively - that will be the tallest residential development in Malaysia. 

The residential Troika Development is located at the north-eastern corner of Kuala Lumpur City Centre Park, with comprehensive views of the Park and Petronas Towers. The Foster design responds to the unique location with a scheme of three residential towers - of 38, 44, and 50 storeys respectively - that will be the tallest residential development in Malaysia. The twisting shape is the result of a detailed analysis that identified the best possible views at every level, generating a plan that is aligned to maximise the prevailing views.

Sky Bridges link the three towers at Level 24 to create a unique sky lobby, with sprawling views of the emerging skyline, high above the roofs of the neighbouring buildings. At ground level, a 4-storey perimeter building frames a tranquil, car free courtyard at the heart of the development. Shops and offices in this low building also benefit from the views and the calm atmosphere of this landscaped space. The roof of the building is shaped to provide a variety of recreational facilities that are easily accessible. Residents enter through a courtyard with a grand entrance on Jalan Binjai Road, which leads to lift banks on individual floors that are shared by two apartments each.

UPDATE:


msyukry08 said:


>





>


----------



## nazrey

*Capsquare Office Tower*
UPDATE:



nazrey said:


>


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## ariffatri

Capsquare Office Tower...

from Titiwangsa Monorail


----------



## ariffatri

Seni Mont Kiara


----------



## nazrey

Capsquare Office Tower
UPDATE:


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Kiaramas Gateway *
35-storey tower and office suites




























UPDATE:


rizalhakim said:


> Gateway Kiaramas
> nice


----------



## nazrey

COMPLETED: MK10


rizalhakim said:


> MK10


----------



## ariffatri

my social city, hope Kuala Lumpur will always be a beautiful garden City/Metropolis/Megacity


----------



## ariffatri

The beautiful View of Kiara Hartamas...


----------



## Titar

*anymore news?*

no more news about CJ? SOS!!


----------



## nazrey

*Some megaprojects in Kuala Lumpur*


----------



## nazrey

*Pudu Jail Redevelopment*

*RM5 billion Pudu Prison redevelopment to kick off this year* 
By Rosalynn Poh of theedgeproperty.com 
Wednesday, 12 May 2010 14:09 










An artist impression: Bukit Bintang city Centre
- Photo from Kosmo

KUALA LUMPUR: The redevelopment of the Pudu Prison site along Jalan Pudu in Kuala Lumpur is expected to commence construction by year-end.

UDA Holdings Bhd managing director Datuk Jaafar Abu Hassan told theedgeproperty.com recently, that the developer is “at the tail end of finalising plans for the project and hopes to start building within this year”.

The proposed development plan includes a mall, residential and commercial components, as well as first grade offices.

Sources familiar with the development say the mega project will cover almost 22 acres made up of the Pudu Prison site as well as the adjacent field. It was reported that the developer would set aside RM5 billion for the project.

Parts of Pudu Prison were demolished after the developer handed over a portion of the site for a road expansion and tunnel project to ease traffic congestion in the area. The road expansion is slated for completion by September next year.

UDA Holdings is currently involved in upgrading works of the Puduraya bus terminal in the heart of Kuala Lumpur. Jaafar said the upgrading is scheduled for completion by year-end, but expects 80% completion by mid August for Hari Raya.

“Public safety is paramount to us. It is a huge investment for us but the new layout will definitely be better. We are under pressure to perform but we hope the public would appreciate the new fully air-conditioned waiting area,” Jaafar said about the new Puduraya. The budget for the upgrading works of Puduraya is RM52 million. Currently, all bus operations in Puduraya have been redirected to Bukit Jalil.

Among the other projects currently being carried out by UDA Holdings are high-end condominiums Sinaran TTDI in Taman Tun Dr Ismail and Gaya Bangsar, both in Kuala Lumpur, as well as it’s on-going township Bandar Tun Hussein Onn in Cheras and pockets of residential developments in Penang.


----------



## nazrey

*Jalan Duta*

*Big plans for Naza TTDI *
By Racheal Lee Sunday, 20 June 2010 










Malaysia External Trade Development Corporation (MATRADE)
MATRADE Exhibition and Convention Centre, the country's largest exhibition and convention centre in Kuala Lumpur. 
-Photo from mmail

*Matrade Centre*
The project in Jalan Duta is expected to *include a 100-storey tower — probably the tallest building in the country*. The project will also comprise residential and commercial components, a hotel, a mall as well as the Matrade Centre.

The developer hopes to build the Matrade Centre, the country’s largest exhibition and convention centre, by 3Q2010. “We are still in the planning stage for the remaining components. It will be a very exciting project and we are looking to announce the master plan by 3Q2010 or the end of this year,” Faliq says.
The 13.1-acre Matrade Centre site will be linked to the existing Menara Matrade. It will have three floors to house 12 exhibition halls for large-space exhibitions, such as those for heavy industries and advanced technology. 

It will also house a 1,230-seat auditorium, a multi-purpose hall, meeting rooms and display areas. 
With projects that can sustain the developer for the next 15 years, Faliq’s vision is to make Naza TTDI one of the top developers in Malaysia.

“So far we are on the right track and hopefully in the future, we will be more exciting. Going forward, things will be more competitive. We would need to be more creative and innovative to develop what people need and want,” he says.

Ongoing projects include The Valley TTDI Ampang, comprising 66 link villas, 56 bungalows and 12 exclusive bungalows on a 35.5-acre leasehold tract. This will be completed in July. About 90% of the project has been taken up.

Another ongoing project is the 9.1-acre Platinum Park in KLCC. A 50-storey office tower was sold to the Federal Land Development Authority (Felda) for RM640.7 million in January 2008. It is scheduled for completion by 2Q2012. The second block, a 30-storey office building, was sold to a government-linked company. Lembaga Tabung Haji is believed to be the buyer. 

“We are looking to secure MSC status for all offices in Platinum Park. We have also appointed Foster & Partners to design the buildings in the remaining phases of Platinum Park. We will be coming up with plans for the residential component, retail component and possibly hotel component soon. 

“We may launch one of the apartment blocks, offering small units by the end of this year. The gap in launching each subsequent development is a year,” Faliq says.

The whole project is scheduled for completion in 2016.

Naza TTDI also hopes to develop another township modelled after its very successful Taman Tun Dr Ismail (TTDI) township. And it is looking for more land to add to its current 436-acre landbank located in the KLCC area, Kajang, Shah Alam and Puchong.


----------



## nazrey

*Kampung Baru*

*Big plans for Naza TTDI: Kampung Baru *
By Racheal Lee Sunday, 20 June 2010 










AN ARTISTS IMPRESSION: Puncak Baru
- From Utusan Malaysia Online

In its Puncak Baru project in Kampung Baru, the Malay settlement in the heart KL city, Naza TTDI has proposed a mixed development of office and residential towers and *plans to launch these by 3Q2011*. The development on the 3.7-acre site of the current Sunday market in Kampung Baru is estimated to cost RM500 million.

“Kampung Baru has been Naza’s headquarters for years and we feel it would be good for us to give something back. We are preparing a master plan for Puncak Baru for submission. We are probably the first developer to redevelop Kampung Baru. We might go for mid-range apartments, to complement the KLCC area, and they will be something iconic,” Faliq says. 

The Cabinet recently approved a redevelopment plan for Kampung Baru.


----------



## nazrey

*Datum Jelatek*

*PKNS Embarks On Redevelopment Of Old Residential, Commercial Sites*
May 13, 2010 19:31 PM










AN ARTISTS IMPRESSION: 
Datum Jelatek

PETALING JAYA, May 13 (Bernama) -- The Selangor State Development Corporation (PKNS) has embarked on the redevelopment of old residential and commercial sites in Selangor to take advantage of their prime locations.

Its general manager, Othman Omar, said the corporation had identified 16 locations in the state to be redeveloped over the medium and long term.

"For a start, it has embarked on redevelopment of Pusat Bandar Keramat near the Jelatek LRT station in Kuala Lumpur," he told a briefing after signing a memorandum of understanding between PKNS and Bernama for the supply of news and information here Thursday.

Othman signed on behalf on PKNS and Bernama general manager, Hasnul Hassan, signed on behalf of the national news agency.

Also present were PKNS deputy general manager Md Nasir Md Arshad and Bernama editor-in-chief, Datuk Yong Soo Heong.

The new development at Pusat Bandar Keramat, which will have a gross development value of RM1.3 billion, will be known as *Datum Jelatek* and will comprise residential and commercial properties, including a shopping mall and recreational facilities.

Othman said the redevelopment included providing compensation to the previous residential and commercial owners.

He said the objective of the redevelopment was to leverage on the prime locations of these areas and for PKNS to provide better amenities to the residents.

"Our old apartments used to be single room or studio types. Under our new development, we intend to provide more for the residents," he said.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*Taman Sari waterfront city*

*Asie: RM4.77b GDV for Taman Sari waterfront city project*
By Zuraimi Abdullah Published: 2009/07/24










AN ARTISTS IMPRESSION: 
The 60-storey revolving tower in parcel M

The first phase of an ambitious Taman Sari waterfront city project at the former Pekeliling flats area in Kuala Lumpur is expected to generate RM4.77 billion in gross development value (GDV), its owner said.

The owner, Asie Sdn Bhd, expects to spend nearly RM1.5 billion to develop the phase, which will include a centrepiece 60-storey revolving tower costing RM1.1 billion.

The whole project itself, encompassing 24 parcels on 23.08ha at the intersection of Jalan Pahang and Jalan Tun Razak, should be fully developed in seven to 10 years.

"We will work on parcel K first. After six months, parcels X and L will be simultaneously launched. The following six months, we will launch parcel M, which will boast the 60-storey revolving tower.

"Each parcel should take about 36 months to complete," Khalil told reporters after signing an agreement with Thailand's CH Prosper Co Ltd in Kuala Lumpur yesterday.

Prior to this, Asie has tied up with another Thai firm, Saha Regal Best Co Ltd, to provide some funds for the project.

The latter will also own a 20 per cent share in the joint-venture company, Taman Sari Development Corp, which was set up to develop the project.

Other Thai investors in the project include Virginia Corp and Islamic Bank of Thailand.

A RM417 million loan has been secured from Bank Pembangunan Malaysia Bhd, while some other fundings came from the sale of condominium units under parcel K, Khalil said.

"We have sold 30 per cent of the 178 units of condominiums under parcel K," he added.

Asie won a 99-year concession about 10 years ago to redevelop the one-room Pekeliling flats area built in the 1970s. In return, it will provide new houses for the affected owners at new locations.

The company had so far built about 3,000 units, or 40 per cent of the total houses required, costing RM150 million.

Parcel M with the unique tower, will be built on the banks of the Gombak River. Other parcels within the Taman Sari project will include hotels, condominiums, office and commercial blocks, government and public housing and a medical centre.

Asie is controlled by Khalil, who was an aide to the late Tun Abdul Razak Hussein, Malaysia's second prime minister.


----------



## nazrey

*Merdeka Stadium*

*CEO: PNB skyscraper study in advanced stages*
By EUGENE MAHALINGAM Thursday December 24, 2009

KUALA LUMPUR: Permodalan Nasional Bhd’s (PNB) study of a proposal for a multi-storey building here is in “advanced stages,” according to president and group chief executive Tan Sri Hamad Kama Piah Che Othman.

*However, he neither confirmed nor denied that the building would be a 100-storey skycraper.*

Tun Ahmad Sarji Abdul Hamid (left) and Tan Sri Hamad Kama Piah Che Othman announcing the income distribution.

“Whatever assets we have, we need to do a proper study to ensure that the returns we achieve will be beneficial for our shareholders. The study (for the building) is in advanced stages.

“I’m not saying it will be 100 storeys, but we are going to develop something,” he told reporters after announcing the income distribution for its Amanah Saham Nasional (ASN) fund yesterday.

Hamad Kama Piah declined to comment on whether the evaluation was being undertaken by local or foreign consultants. The building is expected to be developed near Stadium Merdeka and Stadium Negara.

On the reason for the proposed development, he said: “We want to improve our returns. If you just rely on equity and the stock market – there are too many ups and downs. Through this diversification, it helps to improve our returns.”

On another note, Hamad Kama Piah confirmed that PNB had purchased the 22-storey Kenanga International Building in Kuala Lumpur from Injaz AsiaEquity Property but declined to verify that the purchase cost the company RM250mil.

He also said PNB was looking at the possibility of listing its property assets, namely Island & Peninsular Bhd, Pelangi Bhd and Petaling Garden Bhd. “It will depend on whether it would benefit our shareholders and if the timing is right.”

Asked on the progress of PNB’s 10 billion-unit Amanah Saham 1Malaysia (AS1M) fund, he said 2.96 billion units had been subscribed by 235,032 investors since its launch on July 31.

Subscription of the AS1M units is subject to an allocation of 50% for bumiputras, 30% for Chinese, 15% for Indians and the remainder for other minority groups.

Hamad Kama Piah said about 82% and nearly 20% of the Chinese and Indian quotas respectively had been filled, adding that there was “still a lot to go” for the bumiputra allocation.

He said PNB might extend the period for subscribing to the AS1M share trust units, which has a Dec 31 deadline.

Asked whether PNB expected the 10 billion units to be fully subscribed, Hamad Kama Piah said “it would take time,” adding that the company was currently conducting nationwide promotions to create more awareness of the AS1M fund to the public.

Meanwhile, PNB announced an income distribution of 5.2 sen per unit for its ASN fund for the financial year ending Dec 31, 2009.

The income distribution will involve a total payment of RM81.52mil versus RM79.9mil last year.

PNB chairman Tun Ahmad Sarji Abdul Hamid said based on the net asset value of ASN of 75.86 sen per unit on Dec 22, 2009, the yield derived from the income distribution of 5.2 sen per unit was 7.36%.

The price return for ASN for the same period is 25.75%.

“Therefore, based on the rise of the net asset value of ASN from RM0.5619 per unit on Dec 31, 2008 to 75.86 sen per unit on Dec 22, 2009, the total return recorded by ASN is 35.01%,” Ahmad Sarji said.

Up until Tuesday, ASN recorded a gross income of RM87.91mil. Of the amount, the profit from the sale of shares contributed RM55.46mil (63.09%) followed by dividend income that contributed RM23.75mil (27.02%), while RM8.70mil (9.89%) was derived from short-term investment instruments.

The income distribution of ASN is calculated based on the units held on Dec 31, 2009, which is the last day of the ASN financial year. The payment will benefit 1.19 million unit holders which currently hold more than 1.57 billion units of ASN.


----------



## nazrey

*Sungai Besi Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF) base redevelopment*

*Mixed views on Sg Besi airbase redevelopment* 
By Racheal Lee Sunday, 20 June 2010 00:00 

It is just a matter of time before the estimated 400-acre Sungai Besi Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF) base in Kuala Lumpur (picture) is redeveloped, considering its substantial size and strategic location that’s only a 15-minute drive from the KLCC area. 

A recent report in The Edge Financial Daily quoted sources as saying the Cabinet has given the mandate to a consortium to develop the site into a multi-billion-ringgit Islamic financial centre. It is learnt the Cabinet has agreed in principle to entrust the task of redeveloping the airbase to a consortium that includes 1Malaysia Development Bhd (1MDB).

Real estate consultants, meanwhile, offer mixed views over the kind of development that should come up on the site.

Traffic congestion in the area is an issue and any development must take this into account, they point out.

Caryn, from Cheras, would know. She uses Jalan Sungai Besi daily to get to her office in KL Sentral and is caught in a constant traffic jam at the U-turn junction in front of the RMAF site.

‘The junction is where motorists coming from Jalan Tun Razak take a U-turn at the overhead bridge along Jalan Sungai Besi (in front of the Chan Sow Lin area) to get to the opposite direction. These motorists then usually turn into Jalan Istana and the congestion continues until the turning into Jalan Lapangan Terbang Lama,” she adds.

Given the traffic congestion, Zerin Properties chief executive Previndran Singhe favours a low-rise business park.

“Obviously most developers wouldn’t go for low rise ... they definitely want to go high rise. Traffic is something they need to look at, which is why they shouldn’t go high rise. If you ask me, this plot has a nice hill on it so I would suggest something very niche like a Silicon Valley with nice boutique-type offices of 12 to 15 storeys and lots of open space, facilities and greenery.

“Rental could be around RM5 or RM8 psf,” he offers.

Previndran also suggests high-end condominiums at the rear and hilly portion of the site, closest to Seputeh.

The development can leverage on the Kelab Golf Angkatan Tentera golf course located next to Taman Bukit Seputeh to offer a residential component with a golf course view.

According to Previndran, residential land bordering Seputeh is going for about RM215 to RM220 psf while the nearby site, where Mah Sing Group Bhd’s Southgate commercial development is currently seated on, was priced at RM251 in 2007.

On the proposed Islamic Financial Centre, Previndran says it will take more than building structures to establish a successful Islamic financial centre.

“Well, everybody wants to have an Islamic financial centre so it has to be different. it is about the policy and regulations, the incentives and whether we can get Islamic financial expertise and top-notch people to come in.

“At the end of the day, it is how you manage and execute it that are most important,” he reasons.
VPC Alliance Sdn Bhd managing director James Wong, on the other hand, thinks an integrated high-rise mixed residential and commercial development, similar to Mid Valley City, is suitable for the site considering its easy accessibility.

Wong is all for high-rise integrated developments on the site, including condominiums, office buildings, hotel and serviced apartments. These can be developed in phases.

“They should go for high-rise mixed development. Of course the traffic is a problem but when I say integrated development, it will be something like Mid Valley City, where you would need to have an integrated transport system to bring people in and out and have multiple entrances and exits. They need to have a good master plan,” he adds.

Wong also expects the consortium that will undertake the redevelopment project to invite private developers to take part.

With this project, adjoining areas like Chan Sow Lin area will be ready for redevelopment next. With another 20 years to go on the lease, Zerin Properties’ Previndran thinks the government will just let the lease expire before it undertakes any projects.

“It was reported many years ago that the area will be redeveloped into an integrated high-end logistic park with low-rise buildings because it is very close to all the highways,” he adds.


----------



## nazrey

*Kg Abdullah Hukum Redevelopment: KL Eco City*

*SP Setia taking new tack with KL project*
By Sharen Kaur Published: 2010/06/10










Malaysia's largest property developer by sales aims to launch its RM6 billion KL Eco City project in Kuala Lumpur by December.

SP Setia Bhd (8664), the country's largest property developer by sales, is targeting to launch its much-talked-about KL Eco City, a RM6 billion project in Kuala Lumpur, by December.

"We postponed the launch of KL Eco City previously because of what was happening globally. We hope this time the project will come on stream as planned," SP Setia president and chief executive officer Tan Sri Liew Kee Sin told reporters after visiting Balai Berita in Kuala Lumpur yesterday.

KL Eco City, described as a green mixed development, is located opposite Mid Valley Megamall. It will be developed in three phases over some 10 years.

SP Setia will build office towers, condominiums and signature offices, including an area for retail.

The project is a joint venture with Kuala Lumpur City Hall (DBKL), which owns the 9.7ha leasehold land in Kampung Haji Abdullah Hukum.

DBKL is partnering SP Setia on a profit-sharing basis, taking 20 per cent of the project's net profit.

Liew said he was upbeat about the project, among SP Setia's biggest.

"We will have a different marketing approach for KL Eco City. It will be something never done before - not by us nor any other developers in Malaysia."

Liew also expressed optimism that SP Setia would meet its RM2 billion sales target for the fiscal year ending October 31 2010.

Up to May 31 this year, it had achieved revenue of RM1.6 billion, attributed to property sales from its 10 ongoing projects in Malaysia and Vietnam.

Since last year, SP Setia has launched several marketing programmes to promote sales, including its popular "5/95 home loan package", which has been emulated by other property developers, and the "Best for the Best" scheme. The latest was the "Invest in Setia Homes".

SP Setia achieved its highest sales of RM1.65 billion last year in spite of the global economic turmoil.


----------



## nazrey

*Office Tower (Lot 2C2)*
From http://www.facebook.com/pages/43300...Malaysia/Jafri-Merican-Architect/139599347423





































UPDATE:


drezahar said:


> P2C2 under construction


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> From flickr
> by Asyraf


Taken from Veritas


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

*Some Mega-Developments in PJ*
Icon City










Damansara Uptown Phase 2










PJ Sentral Garden City










The Paradigm










Atria Damansara Jaya 










Glomac Damansara 










 PJ Sentral Garden City 










Empire Damansara


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Office Tower (Lot 2C2)*
> From http://www.facebook.com/pages/43300...Malaysia/Jafri-Merican-Architect/139599347423


----------



## nazrey

@ Precinct 4



















UPDATE:


rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Some megaprojects in Kuala Lumpur*


*Mid Valley City*







































































by Ethaniel83










*MID VALLEY CITY PHASE 3 *



Victor18 said:


> *Phase 3 Tower Model.*


----------



## ariffatri

*cool*

excellent


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rusdi3713/4802809799/


----------



## nazrey

*KL Sentral*



>












UNDER CONSTRUCTIONS
- 348 Sentral
- Nu Sentral
- Commerce International Merchant Bankers Berhad (CIMB) Tower
- KL Sentral Park





































COMING SOON
- Luxury Apartments 
- Office Suites 
- St. Regis
- Monash University : Faculty of Architecture


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cazushiki/4822673255/


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4827440543/


----------



## erniaz

Putrajaya - the most beautiful and the young capital of the world! We construct a dynamic and a good pace. There is a unique combination of architecture in Europe and the East. These data, the Malaysian capital advantage over its young 12-year-old opponent from succeeding in Kazakhstan - the fastest growing in the harsh conditions of the capital Astana.


----------



## nazrey

*Platinum Park*
*KLCC - THE ULTIMATE ADDRESS*
http://www.platinumpark.com.my/



> by fritz_kaktus






























UNDER CONSTRUCTION
- MENARA FELDA
- NAZA TOWER

















UPDATE:
*MENARA FELDA*


msyukry08 said:


>


*NAZA TOWER*


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Bangsar South City*


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## skyscraper100

nice progress on KL.! :cheers:


----------



## Tempe

both astana n putrajaya are so nice.
can be a twin cities.


----------



## LeeighIam

Astana and Putrajaya both are infant cities that has great potential to be become a great orderly cities!


----------



## nazrey

*New Project: Icon City PJ*
http://www.icon-city.com.my



rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT: Kiara 163*


rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Capsquare*












msyukry08 said:


>


6 Capsquare



msyukry08 said:


> *6Capsquare*







































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4631345199/


----------



## nazrey

*Ilham Baru Tower*
298m | 62 fl
Architect: Foster & Partners










UPDATE:


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*PETRONAS Carigali HQ*
267m l 60 fl
Architect: César Pelli 










UPDATE:


Victor18 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*New Project: Damansara Avenue*


rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> _*Plaza Kelana Jaya phase II
> PJ's Premier Lakefront Commercial Hub*_
> Official site
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From official site


*New Project: Plaza Kelana Jaya Phase 4*



rizalhakim said:


> Plaza Kelana Jaya Phase 4


----------



## minba

ITS SO SAD TO SEE KL JUST LOKKING LIKE ANY CITY IN THE WEST. NO ASIAN CULTURE LEFT. NOW YOU ARE MORE AMERICAN AND EUROPEAN RATHER THAN ASIAN. hno:


----------



## yashchauhan

minba said:


> ITS SO SAD TO SEE KL JUST LOKKING LIKE ANY CITY IN THE WEST. NO ASIAN CULTURE LEFT. NOW YOU ARE MORE AMERICAN AND EUROPEAN RATHER THAN ASIAN. hno:


you are doomed...wait till you get banned!!!


----------



## nazrey

*PROPOSED/ON HOLD PROJECTS AROUND KLCC*



nazrey said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*KL Sentral Transportation Hub*


msyukry08 said:


>





nazrey said:


> *UNDER CONSTRUCTIONS*





nazrey said:


> *PROPOSED*


----------



## nazrey

*UEM Land to launch Symphony Hills Phase 1*
By Sharen KaurPublished: 2010/07/30
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/UEM29-2/Article/index_html#ixzz0v9bGrWZc










UEM Land Holdings Bhd (5148) is launching phase one of Symphony Hills, a RM1 billion five-year residential project in Cyberjaya, and is confident demand will be strong. 

In fact, it expects to sell all 122 superlink houses, townhouses and town villas that will be launched this weekend. Prices range from RM1 million to as much as RM2.3 million per unit.

Managing director Datuk Wan Abdullah Wan Ibrahim is optimistic of strong sales judging from the demand shown by both locals and expatriates in the Klang Valley, especially in Cyberjaya.

"We feel Symphony Hills is hitting the market at the right time. There is Maju Expressway improving connectivity between Cyberjaya and Kuala Lumpur.

"Cyberjaya has announced several new international firms coming on board. These include Fortune 500 companies, which will spur demand for new housing. Cyberjaya is going to fly," he said.
Symphony Hills will feature 450 houses. The project will showcase the connected intelligent community (CIC) concept of state-of-the-art technology and high-speed fibre optic infrastructure.

UEM Land is partnering Mesiniaga Bhd and Cisco Malaysia to develop Symphony Hills, which is the first residential development for the company outside of Nusajaya in Johor.

Each house at the 98ha Symphony Hills will have strata landed status, allowing residents to maintain certain aspects of the project from landscaping to security.

The project, which will be certified green, will also have a floating clubhouse incorporating green technology for rainwater harvesting.

"Although the prices are steep, our margins are very mediocre. We won't get 30 per cent to 40 per cent margin, but the satisfaction will come from being the first developer here to offer such a community.

"A lot of budget is being planned on the ICT (information and communications technology) component. We believe in value. We will make decent margins in the next few phases once we have delivered the first batch of houses," he said.

UEM Land wants to buy more land in Cyberjaya, Kuala Lumpur, Penang and Kota Kinabalu to expand.


----------



## nazrey

*Symphony Hills Cyberjaya*
http://www.symphonyhills.com.my/gallery.html





































More infos: http://www.starproperty.my/malaysiaproperty/Details.aspx?pid=410846


----------



## patchay

*KUALA LUMPUR PLANS MEGAPROJECTS CATALYST 2010-2020*
www.patchay.com 


1. Sg. Buloh RRI Development ---> 3,300 acres

2. 1Malaysia City, Sg. Besi ---> 495 acres

3. Setia City ---> 250 acres

4. Kampung Baru Redevelopment ---> 233 acres

5. Bukit Jelutong Commercial Centre ---> 180 acres

6. Jalan Cochrane Development ---> 150 acres

7. 1Malaysia Financial Centre ---> 85 acres

8. KL Sentral ---> 72 acres

9. Matrade International Park ---> 65 acres

10. Bangsar South City ---> 60 acres

11. One Jalil ---> 60 acres

12. 02 City Puchong ---> 60 acres

13. Tamansari Riverside Garden City ---> 55 acres

14. Damansara Avenue ---> 48 acres

15. D'Rapport Ampang ---> 37.5 acres 

16. Petaling Jaya Commercial City - 33 acres

17. Empire City @ Damansara ---> 23 acres

18. Sunway VeloCity ---> 22.5 acres

19. Bukit Bintang City Centre ---> 22 acres

20. Kuala Lumpur Eco City ---> 20 acres

21. Icon City Petaling Jaya ---> 19.6 acres

22. Bangsar Business Park ---> 19 acres

23. Merdeka Park Redevelopment ---> 17.8 acres

24. Kelana Sports City ---> 13.5 acres

25. The Paradigm PJ - 12.4 acres 

26. PJ Sentral Garden City ---> 12 acres

27. Damansara Uptown Phase 2 ---> 12 acres

28. Magna City, Jalan Kuching ---> 10.2 acres

29. Platinum Park KLCC ---> 9 acres

30. Damansara City ---> 8.5 acres

31. Glomac Damansara ---> 6.8 acres

32. Datum Jelatek ---> 5.9 acres




*Other projects: *

1. KL Media City
2. PJ Elevated City
3. Selangor Healthcare City
4. Oasis Corporate Park, Ara Damansara Linear City
5. Sentul West and Sentul East
6. IOI Resort City (Commercial), Putrajaya
7. Kampung Kerinchi Redevelopment
8. Sg. Besi Hub City







SHAH FIRDAUS said:


> From Syed Outside The Box Blog


----------



## lukman143

Malaysia is more beautiful right now...I believe Malaysia tourism will grow as well...


----------



## nazrey

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/40228720


----------



## nazrey

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/41392731








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/41392737


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> UPDATE:
> 2/1/2010


*Emkay remains key player in Cyberjaya*
Published: 2010/10/02
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/20101002003439/Article/

SINCE its inception 15 years ago, Cyberjaya has come a long way to become the country’s premier information, communications and technology (ICT) hub, with the Emkay Group being one of the initiative’s key drivers from Day One. 

The group, which has contributed in fulfilling Cyberjaya’s needs for office space, commercial and residential units — is here to stay and play a firmer role, its senior executive said. 

Spearheaded by its founder and group executive chairman Tan Sri Mustapha Kamal Abu Bakar, the privately-held Emkay group is one of the property players that believes in the development of Cyberjaya and will continue to consolidate its position in the country’s ICT heartland. 

Emkay Group senior general manager Jayasangaran Dhanapal said the group had to date invested close to RM1 billion on various projects there with a net lettable area spanning over 1.1 million sq ft that was fully snapped up by government ministries and multinational corporations. 

Cyberjaya is now home to more than 1,200 civil servants, who had moved from space-strapped Putrajaya. As at June 2010, it is now the home ground to a daylight population of more than 42,000 people from 26,000 in 2006. 

Cyberjaya is also a workplace for 19,000 workers spread across 50 MSC Malaysia status-compliant buildings spanning 5.8 million sq ft operated by the likes of HSBC, DHL, Shell, Motorola, Ericsson, Satyam, Dell and many more. 

Out of the 42,000 people, some 40 per cent are students from the Lim Kok Wing University, Multimedia University and the Cyberjaya University of Medical Sciences. 

*“We will continue to make available another two million sq ft at our MKN Techzone project under Phase 2 by 2014. *

“We are now in talks with various government ministries, local and foreign multinational corporations which are keen to take up the additional area. MKN Techzone in Cyberjaya is the place to be in,” Jayasangaran told Business Times in Cyberjaya recently. 

What makes MKN Techzone in Cyberjaya tick? 

Jayasangaran said MKN Techzone continues to be the location of choice due to its close proximity to the Putrajaya administrative centre of about 2km through the Putrajaya link. 

There are plans by master developer of Cyberjaya, Setia Haruman Sdn Bhd, to have additional access to the Maju Expressway that will directly connect to Kuala Lumpur City Centre. The highway has markedly reduced travel time to only 20 minutes to Cyberjaya. 

The proposed new link will further enhance the accessibility to MKN Techzone, a project launched by Emkay in December 2006. 

MKN Techzone also hosts various facilities such as cafetaria with a seating capacity of 250 at one time, 6 stalls, a day care centre which can house about 60 babies, MAMPU and Jabatan Perkhidmatan Awam. 

It also has a dedicated RM26 million multi-level carpark with more than 1,000 surface and basement carparks. 

It will also build five blocks of hostels with more than 3,000 beds. Construction is due to start by the end of the year. 

*A cluster of 100,000 sq ft of retail development is also in the pipeline for development in MKN Techzone. *

“Having experience in building office spaces and handling the requirements, processes and documentation of various government departments and multinational companies, we are now more than ready to welcome them,” said Jayasangaran. 

The Emkay Group is now poised to be the specialist in office building development, he added.


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/akalbudi/5053928230/


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *NEW PROJECT: Shaftsbury Square *
> 5 blocks Hotel/condo/office tower/shopping mall


UPDATE:


rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED*

    

   

*UNDER CONSTRUCTION*

   

 

*PROPOSED*


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/matakatak/5053478706/








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/40227733


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT:*


patchay said:


> *PJ ELEVATED CITY*
> 
> Project: PJ Elevated City
> Developer: PKNS
> Status: Proposed
> Expected: 2011
> Catchment area: Bandar Sunway and Kelana Jaya
> Location: Sungei Way Free Trade Zone in Petaling Jaya near Federal Highway
> 
> Details:
> Presumably land behind Nanyang Siang Pau. From Wikimapia, there is a vacant land behind Nanyang Siang Pau all the way to the site of current MBPJ and Alam Flora depot. It was also reported in The Edge Property and The Star Newspaper that Nanyang Siang Pau may relocate out of PJ. >>> http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2007/11/27/business/19582652&sec=business
> 
> Source:
> PKNS Malaysia: The Winning Edge





patchay said:


> *PJ SENTRAL GARDEN CITY*
> Source: PKNS Malaysia - The Winning Edge


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ummabdrahmaan/5060449184/


----------



## nazrey

*Asia's 1st International Aerospace And Science Discovery Centre To Be Completed By 2015*
October 07, 2010 23:33 PM 
http://www.bernama.com/bernama/state_news/news.php?cat=ct&id=533513

*CYBERJAYA, Oct 7 (Bernama) -- Asia's first International Aerospace and Science Discovery Centre, to be built by the Selangor State Development Corporation (PKNS) in collaboration with Advanced Science Education Asia Sdn Bhd, in Cyberjaya is expected to be completed by 2015.*

PKNS general manager Othman Omar said the centre would be built on a 12ha site in the Selangor Science Park 2 (SSP2) here, but the exact location had not been identified as they were considering two options at the moment.

"We are still working on the details (of the project) but the concept is to work together with other space agencies such as the National Aeronautics and Space Administration (Nasa) and the Soviet Space Agency to develop this centre," he told reporters after the signing of a memorandum of understanding between the two parties, here, Thursday.

Also present were Malaysia's first astronaut Datuk Dr Sheikh Muszaphar Shukor, who is also the chairman of Advanced Science Education Asia Sdn Bhd, and five other astronauts, Klaus-Dietrich from Germany, Sergey Treschev from Russia, Mirsolaw Hermaszewski from Poland, Soyeon Yi from Korea and Vladimir Lyakhov from Russia who were in town for the XXIII International Association of Space Explorers Planetary Congress.

Othman said SSP2 was chosen for the centre due to its strategic location as it was easily accessible via private and public transport, and for its science and technology characteristics, such as the solar city, green buildings, sustainable development and other more environment-friendly facilities.

He said the project was also part of their corporate social responsibility, aimed at providing science education to Malaysians, especially children, apart from rebranding the Science Park.

"This collaboration will benefit all parties, including the public who will visit the centre to gain knowledge" he added.

Sheikh Muszaphar said the centre would help inculcate love for science among people from a young age in the effort to produce more scientists.

"I've always been looking for a place to establish such a centre where people can learn about astronomy and aerospace science under one roof.

"I also have many friends in other space agencies with whom I hope to form a network of cooperation in the futuristic field, aerospace and science and technology," he added.

-- BERNAMA


----------



## nazrey

*PERSADA PUTRA*


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## tomaserif

nazrey said:


>


love this photo!


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *NEW PROJECT: D'Pulze Cyberjaya *
> Serviced Residence


UPDATE:


rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*6 Capsquare*


msyukry08 said:


> *6 Capsquare*


----------



## nazrey

*Menara Binjai*












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*CONSTRUCTIONS AROUND KLCC*



nazrey said:


> *UNDER CONSTRUCTIONS*





>


*UPDATE:*



> http://www.flickr.com/photos/vanc2/5071812282/


----------



## learning

When he goes RS Gold AFK, it 

doesn't Buy WOW Gold mean you won't 

progress through the zone normal ICC is fairly easy with the 30 percent 

buff and RuneScape Gold average 

gear levels these days. Still, it does mean you're progressing more 

slowly on the whole. Missing even one DPSer is a noticeable hit, 

especially if it's one of your better players. In a 25-player partial 

PUG, a great DPSer could account for as much as 10 to 15 percent of the 

overall damage. That's not even accounting for any unique buffs that 

his class RuneScape Gold brings to 

the table that could also speed up the clear, provide mana or prevent 

deaths.


----------



## nazrey

*Swiss Garden*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5023592688/


----------



## nazrey

*Capsquare Office*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4833953593/


----------



## nazrey

*Grand Hyatt Hotel*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5023595954/


----------



## nazrey

*Petronas Carigali HQ*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5023595222/


----------



## nazrey

*Persada Putra*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5067788417/


----------



## nazrey

*Menara Felda*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4834566284/


----------



## nazrey

*Gaya Bangsar*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4868206927/


----------



## nazrey

*The Crest*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5022984287/


----------



## nazrey

*Glomac Tower*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4833951747/


----------



## nazrey

*Menara Wakaf*








by msyukry08


----------



## nazrey

*Hampshire Place*








by msyukry08


----------



## nazrey

*Menara Worldwide*








by msyukry08


----------



## nazrey

*The Troika*








by msyukry08


----------



## nazrey

*Impiana Hotel Phase II*








by msyukry08


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT: Conlay Tower*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5023597214/



> Conlay Tower, 55-Storey


----------



## nazrey

>


*HP launches Cyberjaya hub*
Published: 2010/10/13
http://www.btimes.com.my/articles/hipo12/Article/










HEWLETT-PACKARD Co (HP), the world's largest technology company, has officially launched its state-of-the-art, multi-purpose global centre in Cyberjaya. 

The centre is also the largest facility of its kind and the single biggest investment in the country by a multinational technology company.

Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak, who officiated at the launch, said the investment by HP further strengthens the success of MSC Malaysia.

He said Malaysia was now seen as a strong and viable destination for information and communications technology (ICT) investments.

"This new facility reinforces MSC Malaysia's standing once again as a prime location for shared services outsourcing (SSO), with over 200 companies already calling it home. Almost 140 foreign and over 60 local companies perform various SSO activities," Najib said in his speech yesterday.

HP did not disclose the amount of its investment in the centre, but its chief information officer Randy Mott said the sum was part of the US$1 billion (RM3 billion) investment the US-based company announced in June this year to help transform its enterprise services business.

Based on previous news reports, the global centre was expected to provide up to 4,000 job opportunities for knowledge workers over the next medium term. 

The global centre in Cyberjaya will be home to one of six HP Best Shore hubs in the world, aimed mainly at serving the enterprise market and assisting enterprises looking to modernise their information technology systems. The other five HP Best Shore hubs are located in China, India, the Phillippines, Bulgaria and Costa Rica.

"This campus is a combination of best-in-class technology, business suport and services," said Mott.

The global centre will also be home to one of five internal HP Global Application Development and Support Centres as well as one of eight internal HP Finance Centres of Excellence.

"With the addition of the Global Centre Campus in Cyberjaya, I am heartened by HP's continued commitment to the country. 

"Not only because it demonstrates Malaysia's attractiveness and competitiveness as a global ICT hub, but also because of the fabulous opportunity that a facility like this will bring in terms of knowledge sharing and technology transfer," Najib said.

During the launch, Najib reiterated that MSC Malaysia will soon end its second phase of development and that the results of the project have been "more than satisfactory".

"Within the period of 14 years, the MSC initiative has created over 2,500 MSC-status companies with a combined contribution of more than RM35 billion to the country's GDP (gross domestic product).

"A total of more than 100,000 high-value jobs were created and it has attracted investments of more than RM27 billion, of which 60 per cent were from foreign direct investments," he added.


----------



## tomaserif

nazrey said:


> *The PJCC (Petaling Jaya Commercial City)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was waiting for this type of building to be built in Malaysia . Great !


----------



## patchay

*KUALA LUMPUR CONSTRUCTION IN PROGRESS 1 OF 10*
From SSC Malaysia Forums


*Carigali Tower (Lot C KLCC) - 59F*


msyukry08 said:


>



*Grand Hyatt Kuala Lumpur - 42F*


msyukry08 said:


>



*FELDA Tower - 50F*


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## patchay

*KUALA LUMPUR CONSTRUCTION IN PROGRESS 2 OF 10*
From SSC Malaysia Forums


*Integra Tower @ The Intermark KL - 39F*


msyukry08 said:


>



*Glomac Tower - 36F*


msyukry08 said:


>



*11 Mont Kiara - 3 x 43F*


D_Y2k.2^ said:


>



*Ilham Baru Tower - 62F*


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## patchay

*KUALA LUMPUR CONSTRUCTION IN PROGRESS 3 OF 10*
From SSC Malaysia Forums


*NAZA Towers - 50F, 33F*


msyukry08 said:


>



*MAIWP Tower - 34F*


msyukry08 said:


>



*Vipod Suites - 41F*


msyukry08 said:


>



*Quadro Residence - 36F *


msyukry08 said:


> *QUADRO*


----------



## patchay

*KUALA LUMPUR CONSTRUCTION IN PROGRESS 4 OF 10*
From SSC Malaysia Forums


*Le Nouvel Towers - 49F, 43F*


msyukry08 said:


>



*Worldwide Tower - 27F*


msyukry08 said:


>



*Binjai Tower - 35F*


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## patchay

*KUALA LUMPUR CONSTRUCTION IN PROGRESS 5 OF 10*
From SSC Malaysia Forums


*Impiana Hotel Residences Tower - 25F*


msyukry08 said:


>



*St Mary Residences - 3 x 28F*


msyukry08 said:


>



*Verticas Residensi - 3 x 43F*


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## patchay

*KUALA LUMPUR CONSTRUCTION IN PROGRESS 6 OF 10*
From SSC Malaysia Forums


*Setia Sky Residences - 4 x 40F*


msyukry08 said:


>



*Nu Sentral - 7F, 25F, 27F, 34F, 45F*


msyukry08 said:


>



*348 Sentral - 31F, 22F*


msyukry08 said:


>



*CIMB Investment Bank Tower - 40F*


msyukry08 said:


>



*Bank Rakyat Twin Towers - 38F, 33F*


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## patchay

*KUALA LUMPUR CONSTRUCTION IN PROGRESS 7 OF 10*
From SSC Malaysia Forums


*Bangsar South City*


msyukry08 said:


>



*Dua Sentral - 33F, 35F*


msyukry08 said:


>



*The Pearl @ KLCC - 41F*


nazrey said:


>


----------



## patchay

*KUALA LUMPUR CONSTRUCTION IN PROGRESS 8 OF 10*
From SSC Malaysia Forums


*Panorama - 2 x 33F*


msyukry08 said:


>



*The Ritz Corporate Suites and The Ritz-Carlton Residence Kuala Lumpur - 46F, 48F*


msyukry08 said:


>



*Fraser Residence KL - 22F, 40F*


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## patchay

*KUALA LUMPUR CONSTRUCTION IN PROGRESS 9 OF 10*
From SSC Malaysia Forums


*Crest Sultan Ismail - 26F, 44F*


msyukry08 said:


>



*Regalia Sultan Ismail - 3 x 38F*


msyukry08 said:


>



*Anggun Sultan Ismail - 30F*


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## patchay

*KUALA LUMPUR CONSTRUCTION IN PROGRESS 10 OF 10*
From SSC Malaysia Forums


*Binjai 8 Serviced Suites - 40F*


msyukry08 said:


>



*Persada Putra - 30F*


msyukry08 said:


>



*Gaya Bangsar - 34F*


msyukry08 said:


>



*Titiwangsa Sentral - 38F, 38F*


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## Pfeuffer

KL got the best projects in SEA !


----------



## adverg

^^are you sure?


----------



## nazrey

KL IS JUST DO THEIR BEST :cheers:










These are some projects which will change KLCC skyline forever!
*UNDER CONSTRUCTIONS*
- Ilham Baru (62fl)
- Petronas Carigali (59fl)
- The Troika (38fl, 44fl, 50fl)
- Naza Tower (50fl)
- Felda Tower (38fl, 50fl)
- Le Nouvel (49fl, 43fl)
- Grand Hyatt KL (42 fl)
- The Ritz Carlton Residences & Corporate Suites (48ll, 46fl)

       

*PROPOSED*
- TA3/TA4 (50fl x 2)



*ON HOLD*
- Four Seasons Place (65fl)

 



>





msyukry08 said:


> *Ilham Baru (62fl)*





nazrey said:


> *Petronas Carigali HQ*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5023595222/





nazrey said:


> *The Troika*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by msyukry08





nazrey said:


> *Naza Tower*
> by rizalhakim





nazrey said:


> *Menara Felda*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4834566284/





msyukry08 said:


> *Le Nouvel*





nazrey said:


> *Grand Hyatt Hotel*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5023595954/





msyukry08 said:


> *The Ritz Carlton Residences & Corporate Suites*


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysian Energy Commission - Completed*


James Foong said:


> *Malaysian Energy Commission - Completed*


----------



## nazrey

*Office Tower (Lot 2C2)*












>











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5088115567/


----------



## nazrey

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/42017502








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/42017495


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> SHOWROOM


UPDATE: SHOWROOM FOR PJCC PROJECT


rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## adverg

yes coz others are also doing their best too maybe much better than this.


----------



## Tempe

good compilation and photos of projects and construction. 
informative.

better than jakarta n philipine on the same thread.


----------



## biskut mari

there's nothing special about KL project..other cities got more amazing towers than KL..KL is still far behind its neigbours like singapore or bangkok


----------



## biskut mari

ashraf abdullah said:


> do not blame others if you do not start it for the first place.
> please have a sense that if you appreciate the nature,then in turn,the nature will appreciate you.
> it is an easy approach and no need a nanny constantly tugging at your leash.
> a mature human being fully responsible for his/her actions


tak sekolah agaknya mamat ni..kalau aku sendiri pengotor takkanlah b***h sangat aku nak komen macam tu.dah KL mmg kotor takkan nak kata bersih pulak..


----------



## nazrey

*PETRONAS Carigali HQ*

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/alowd/5104655555/


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


>


*KL SENTRAL*












nazrey said:


> *KL SENTRAL*
> *UNDER CONSTRUCTIONS*
> 
> 
> 
> *PROPOSED/ON HOLD*





msyukry08 said:


> *CIMB Tower*
Click to expand...




> *KL Sentral Park *
Click to expand...




> *Nu Sentral*
Click to expand...




> *348 Sentral*


----------



## adverg

don't do comparison you can promote yours....anyway good lluck to your development hope you can come out a design that is high caliber design and standards


----------



## Khaw

kay:kay:kay:kay:


adverg said:


> ^^are you sure?


You don't think so? Maybe not the best, but definitely better than most I have seen! I would say KL is very much under-rated and under-exposed for now. One of the best secrets...


----------



## nazrey

*SENI MONT KIARA*










UPDATE:


rizalhakim said:


> Seni MK
> topped off already


----------



## sc4

adverg said:


> don't do comparison you can promote yours....anyway good lluck to your development hope you can come out a design that is high caliber design and standards


Well its ok ur entitled to your opinions.....let's just wait and see and let the physical development take place to prove u wrong.....you can say all you want now


----------



## adverg

yes, i never underrated or overrated your development, I admire it, but what I don't like is don't do comparison, you can promote yours but never compare to others development, we are one family is sea and we must promote each other to prove to other continents what we can show our best talent. peace.......


----------



## nazrey

*Seni MK*










UPDATE:


rizalhakim said:


> Seni MK


----------



## nazrey

*Point 92*



























http://www.jefferylam.com/2010/04/13/point-92-grade-a-corporate-office-tower-at-damansara-perdana/


----------



## nazrey

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/41392856


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *UNDER CONSTRUCTIONS*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5119476039/


----------



## nazrey

>


PUTRAJAYA & CYBERJAYA








by Julian Sim


----------



## nazrey

*11MK*









UPDATE:


rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*PJX*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zakiah/5128708584/


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT:*


patchay said:


> *Menara Dialog - Mutiara Damansara*
> Proposed for 2011
> Source: Dialog Bhd


----------



## drezahar

nazrey said:


> *PUTRAJAYA | Projects & Construction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COMPLETED*
> 
> 
> 
> *UNDER CONSTRUCTION*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PROPOSED*



Good....wow..nice jobs..just wanna to add proposed thingy....
tabung haji


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *UNDER CONSTRUCTIONS*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/natphilosophy/5121064043/



nazrey said:


> *PROPOSED*


----------



## nazrey

*Completing Soon:*
*Gaya Bangsar Condominium*








rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Completing Soon:*
*The Pearl @ KLCC*





















msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Completing Soon:
Grand Hyatt KUALA LUMPUR*












nazrey said:


> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/42713736


----------



## nazrey

*Completing Soon:
Glomac Tower*












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Completing Soon:*
*Southgate Commercial Centre*












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Completing Soon:*
*The Panorama Serviced Residence*



rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Completing Soon:*
*Menara Worldwide*












tanpadia said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Investments into Cyberjaya to date surpass RM9 billion mark with new developments *
Wednesday, 03 November 2010 12:23 Tony Chandra

Nation’s premier MSC Malaysia cybercity aligns own initiatives with national goals highlighted in Budget 2011

Cyberjaya, MSC Malaysia’s pioneer and premier cybercity, is poised to bring development-centric initiatives to fruition in line with the recently announced Budget 2011, championing the Government’s vision for Cyberjaya as the nation’s foremost centre for international and local ICT, multimedia and shared-services outsourcing investments and operations.

This was announced at Cyberjaya’s annual media briefing where Cyberview Sdn Bhd, landowner and development mastermind of Cyberjaya, presented the cybercity’s accomplishments and progress reports in the past year as well as future plans in support of the national agenda. The cybercity aims to surpass the 30 per cent developed mark by 2011.

READ MORE: http://www.smemagazine.asia/index.p...ew-developments-&catid=99:malaysia&Itemid=474

*NEW!*



















- Shell Shared Service Centre has the internationally-recognised LEED Gold certification for Green Buildings.
- The HP Global IT Campus, launched this year by the Prime Minister, is home to the company's regional operations


----------



## nazrey

*Shaftsbury Square *



rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Completing Soon:*
*Capsquare Tower2*



msyukry08 said:


>





rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Completing Soon*: *Palazzio condominium*
Sri Hartamas











rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5191281879/


----------



## nazrey

*Completing Soon:*
*Hampshire Place*












>





msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT: The Cascades @ Kota Damansara*
http://www.cascades-kd.com.my/



rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Completed 2010:*
*HSBC Annexe*



> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4606198972/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4590796179/


----------



## nazrey

*Completing Soon:*
*Regalia Service Apartment *



rizalhakim said:


>





msyukry08 said:


> Level 34


----------



## nazrey

*Completing Soon:*
*KL Sentral Park (GBI Malaysia, Green Mark)*


>














>





>





shuriKen said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETE 2010-2011*

     

     

      

     

   

*UNDER CONSTRUCTIONS*


----------



## nazrey

*KLCC Lot C Office Tower*
Kuala Lumpur by *Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects*










The 1.5 million square foot Charigali Headquarters Tower will anchor the southwest corner of the gateway development at Kuala Lumpur City Centre and define the northern edge of the landscaped plaza in front of the Mandarin Hotel. Similar to the Petronas Twin Towers, the architectural form is generated by two interlocking volumes: *a square and a triangle*, rising out of the base podium. In contrast to the Petronas Towers, the top of the proposed tower is distinguished by a simple elegant crowing halo, which will be lit at night.



erwinkarim said:


> from me from level 42, tower 1.
> beginning to make the triangle part of the power. judging from view, it looks to upper part of the tower to be a very tight office.


----------



## nazrey

*Menara Felda*












tanpadia said:


> enjoy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banana:


----------



## nazrey

*The Crest*
44 fl, 26 fl












msyukry08 said:


> Level 27, 18


----------



## nazrey

*Green Certified Building Project:*
*Menara Binjai (GBI Malaysia, Green Mark)*


>






















msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*St Mary Residences*






























>





msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Bangsar South City*












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Verticas Residensi* 
3 Blocks 43storey











msyukry08 said:


>


by ming thein


----------



## nazrey

>


*CIMB Tower (Lot A)*












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Office Tower (Lot 2C2)*












>











http://www.flickr.com/photos/hjesamdyunos/5210352625/


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/zackyaulia/5222803389/


----------



## Afitz

hye~im new here; )....kl just really awsome!!!modern n yet still green..keep it up!; )


----------



## nazrey

*Bank Rakyat*












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Green Certified Building Project:
The Intermark (LEED)*


>




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5214823146/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

* Green Certified Building Project:
Nu Sentral (Green Mark, LEED)*


>




















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5228431215/


----------



## nazrey

*VERVE® Suites*
4 TOWERS
- Viva Tower (COMPLETED)
- Vibe Tower (U/C)
- Vogue Tower (U/C)
- Vox Tower (U/C)










by James Foong


----------



## skytrax

nice projects!


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fakruljamil/5228594739/


----------



## nazrey

*Setia Sky Residences | 40 fl x 4*



































Originally Posted by davidm450










*UPDATE:*


----------



## nazrey

*348 Sentral*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5151390160/


----------



## nazrey

*Fraser Residence*












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Vipod*











msyukry08 said:


> *Vipod*


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT: The Altium @ Damansara Perdana*


rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Green Certified Building Project:
The Intermark (LEED)*


>














James Foong said:


> the Intermark


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

*Shaftsbury Square*



>











iTech Tower @ Shaftbury Square



















> Originally Posted by kuanhoong
> Found some latest site progress photos online at (http://www.1propertyinfo.com) taken at the site.


----------



## nazrey

*D'Pulze*











rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Summer Suites @ Menara Solaris *


patchay said:


> *SUMMER SUITES @ MENARA SOLARIS
> Launching soon! *
> From RM328,000





>





msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Menara Binjai (GBI Malaysia, Green Mark)*


>













Ciudad Bristol said:


>


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/royphotographer/5259908056/


----------



## nazrey

*11 Mont' Kiara (Green Mark)*

















UPDATE:


James Foong said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*NAZA TOWER*












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5345574543/


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/azrasa/5287829618/


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE: 11 Mont' Kiara


rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*New Project: TSR Capital HQ at Mutiara Damansara*


----------



## nazrey

* SOHO TOWER @ KLCC*


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

Office Tower @ The Cascades



rizalhakim said:


> office tower


----------



## nazrey

*Seni MK*










UPDATE:


rizalhakim said:


> Seni MK


----------



## eurico

wow so many cool project raising in this city and some of them has very great design, I like it


----------



## nazrey

*DUA SENTRAL*


Ethaniel83 said:


> current progress @ 14-12-10


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

*Ilham Baru Tower*


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Boulevard Plaza *


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/rfgroup/5362264651/


----------



## nazrey

*Lot 3C5: Office Tower*


nazrey said:


> Taken from Veritas











http://www.flickr.com/photos/zhombie/5315282793/


----------



## nazrey

*Carigali HQ (Petronas Subsidiary)*


James Foong said:


> current level: 43rd flr


----------



## ISwitch

wow, there are just too many state of the art buildings in KL!


----------



## nazrey

*Conlay Tower | 55 fl 
Serviced Apartments*


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*NAZA HQ*


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Felda HQ*


nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/johnwah/5222811385/


----------



## nazrey

*The Troika*


----------



## nazrey

*Le Nouvel* 


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Glomac Tower*



msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Grand Hyatt Hotel*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/watg/5283335563/


----------



## nazrey

*Menara Bank Islam*
by msyukry08











>


----------



## guy4versa4




----------



## guy4versa4




----------



## guy4versa4




----------



## nazrey

*Green Certified Building Project:*
*Menara Binjai (GBI Malaysia, Green Mark)*


>






















nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bussi-baba/5189107058/


----------



## nazrey

*Green Certified Building Project:
The Intermark (LEED)*


>














msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hasnulefendi/5401053564/


----------



## nazrey

*Binjai 8*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jayintheclouds/5379285260/


----------



## nazrey

* THE PEARL *


----------



## nazrey

*Point 92*











Seetan said:


> Point 92 by seetan2006, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*QUADRO*


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE: 11 Mont' Kiara


rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


>


*Soho Tower*


msyukry08 said:


>





>


----------



## nazrey

*Worldwide Tower*


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Public Mutual HQ*


msyukry08 said:


>





msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*ST. MARY RESIDENCES*



msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Empire Damansara*










UPDATE:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5415295356/


----------



## nazrey

*Point 92*












>





rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Vipod*




























msyukry08 said:


> *Vipod*


----------



## nazrey

* 11 Mont' Kiara*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hboinay/5428152514/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

* Impiana KLCC Hotel & Spa Phase 2*


----------



## Pfeuffer

thanx nazrey for all the updates !!! :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

*DIJAYA PLAZA*


----------



## nazrey

*OSK Tower*












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Hapseng Tower*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5400603185/in/photostream/


----------



## DonoIndennaps

*boost metabolism*

An interesting discussion is worth comment. I think that you should write extra on this subject, it won't be a taboo topic however generally persons are not enough to talk on such slimming pills To the next. Cheers. diet to get skinny


----------



## nazrey

*Garden Residence*
*Symphony Hills*
http://www.symphonyhills.com.my/gallery.html










More infos: http://www.starproperty.my/malaysiaproperty/Details.aspx?pid=410846


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

The Sephora & Starhill Gallery


----------



## property man

amazing developments, Kuala Lumpur is gonna look great!


----------



## nazrey

*KL City Walk*


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT: VERTICES TOWER*










Vertices is a new 42-storey tower in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia. Comprising office and convenience retail with a mid-level recreational sky garden and roof top gallery and bar, the scheme presents a socio-economic response to increasing inner city migration and urban densification. Vertices' architecture is environmentally responsive, drawing its inspiration from the motorcycle engine by employing fins to help dissipate heat away from the building. The building's streamlined profile helps reduce wind loads to the structure while deep reveal floor plates offer sun protection and provide balconies. Planted brise-soleils create outdoor rooms for social interaction with dense foliage providing a visual amenity in addition to acting as a carbon and pollutant sponge. Solar energy will be harnessed to pump water through the building and 50% grey water will be collected from hand wash basins, showers and recycled to irrigate low maintenance vegetation and for flushing WCs.
by msyukry08


----------



## nazrey

*THE PINNACLE*










rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Boulevard Plaza *


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/yijunhuang/5455139881/


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia's Largest Integrated Transportation Hub - KL Sentral*


----------



## nazrey

*Seni MK*










UPDATE:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hboinay/5423541607/


----------



## Khaw

*How about mentioning KL in the title?*

Any chance of having "Kuala Lumpur" to precede "Mont' Kiara" in the title? It's probably difficult for other non-Malaysian forumers to know where this area is when it is being posted outside of the Malaysia threads? Well, think about the exposure KL will get right off the bat!


----------



## nazrey

*Glomac Cyberjaya*










My photo


----------



## nazrey

*348 Sentral*











msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## khoojyh

KL sentral delopment is awesome, its will be KL second CBD, i think.

by the way, dah lama tak balik kampung, any supertall planned for KL?

long time ago, i heard one beside KLCC, but now no more. one more in somewhere near to merdeka stadium ?


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT:*
*Menara Dialog - Mutiara Damansara*












James Foong said:


> *Dialog HQ @ Mutiara Damansara*


----------



## nazrey

*Mudajaya HQ @ Mutiara Damansara*











James Foong said:


> *Mudajaya HQ @ Mutiara Damansara*


----------



## nazrey

*Neo Damansara @ Damansara Perdana*











James Foong said:


> *Neo Damansara @ Damansara Perdana*


----------



## nazrey

James Foong said:


> *Metropolitan Square Block D @ Damansara Perdana*


----------



## nazrey

James Foong said:


> *Armanee Terrace 2 @ Damansara Perdana*


----------



## nazrey

*Empire City @ Damansara Perdana*





















James Foong said:


> *Empire City @ Damansara Perdana*





>


----------



## nazrey

*Empire Damansara @ Damansara Perdana*










UPDATE:


James Foong said:


> *Empire Damansara @ Damansara Perdana*


----------



## nazrey

*TSR Capital @ Mutiara Damansara*












James Foong said:


> *TSR Capital @ Mutiara Damansara*


----------



## nazrey

*Kidzania @ Mutiara Damansara*



rizalhakim said:


> *Mexican entrepreneur wants to turn KidZania into global brand*
> By CECILIA KOK
> 
> CHILDREN’s role-playing is a universal concept that has existed for thousands of years. Identifying this as a business opportunity, Mexican entrepreneur Xavier Lopez Ancona founded the KidZania theme park in 1999.
> 
> The president on KidZania International told StarBizWeek that the idea for KidZania started 12 years ago when his childhood friend approached him to start a business in day-care centre that would offer a variety of activities that could attract children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A model of Kidzania. Xavier Lopez Ancona (inset) says from his planning of a day-care centre, the theme park turns out to be something even more fun and bigger that could attract an even larger crowd
> 
> Ancona was then a very successful executive in the equity capital group department of the multinational technology and services conglomerate, General Electric. But he tried to help his friend anyway.
> 
> During those two years, Ancona spent his after-hours and weekends helping his friend to draw up a business plan for the day-care centre.
> 
> “From planning for a day-care centre, it turned out to be something even more fun and bigger that could attract an even larger crowd,” Ancona says.
> 
> So, the first KidZania theme park was opened in Mexico City in 1999. It was an instant hit, and Ancona has never turned back. There are currently two KidZania theme parks in Mexico, including one in Mexico City that attracts an average of 800,000 visitors annually. A third is currently under construction. The concept has also been licensed and franchised to operators in Tokyo and Osaka in Japan; Jakarta, Indonesia; and Lisbon, Portugal.
> 
> Healthy activities
> 
> KidZania is a “nation” just for children. Targeting those between two and 12, it is an educational and entertainment centre that allows children to role-play adult activities in a replica city designed to imitate real-life and a functioning economy.
> 
> What’s even more interesting is that this “nation” has an official currency called kidZos. Children can earn kidZos by working in KidZania, and they can use the currency to pay for the goods and services there. They can also save their money and earn interest from their savings in the “banks” in KidZania.
> 
> Ancona believes that parents would like the concept of KidZania, as the programmes in the theme park have been designed to instil positive values in children.
> 
> The experience in KidZania is aimed at helping children learn faster about the adult world and how a real city works.
> 
> The programmes also help children to develop a sense of vocation as they get to try out the various occupations available at KidZania.
> 
> KidZania offers more than 60 professional roles, including pilot, doctor, teacher and journalist, for children to play. But given the limited time of five hours per entry, a child can usually play between five and 10 roles a day. Hence, there is a repeat factor for the children to come to the city again to try out other roles.
> 
> According to Ancona, the programmes at KidZania are changed regularly so that there is always something new for the children to experience each time they visit the theme park.
> 
> It also has a loyalty programme, whereby children can apply for “citizenship” and be KidZanians. As citizens of KidZania, the children will get a “passport” and enjoy various benefits such as income tax incentives.
> 
> Ancona believes that the experience in KidZania would also help children learn about the value of money, and how they have to work hard to earn a living, as well as the importance and benefits of savings.
> 
> He says children would also be able to pick up social skills through their interaction with other children in the theme park and learn to make their own decisions.
> 
> Ancona reveals that the bulk of the people working in KidZania are mainly the supervisors who have to monitor and guide the children.
> 
> “It requires special skills to be a supervisor at KidZania, and we take a long time to select the right people for the job,” he says.
> 
> Among the values that he looks in people applying to be a supervisor at KidZania are patience, service orientation and passion for children.
> 
> Generally, the KidZania theme park is targeted mainly at the local market, with an ideal composition of 70% local residents and 30% outstation or foreigners.
> 
> KidZania’s business has remained fairly resilient through the current economic challenges, owing to the fact that it focuses on the local market, Ancona says.
> 
> In recession, most people tend to turn to nearby locations for leisure and entertainment, as they cut down on travelling, he explains.
> 
> In addition, the entrance fees for KidZania theme parks are quite affordable, though they vary by countries.
> 
> However, Ancona acknowledges that the recent outbreak of the A (H1N1) influenza virus had a negative impact on KidZania’s business in Mexico when the theme parks there had to be closed temporarily.
> 
> Nevertheless, it is back to business as usual now in Mexico, he says.
> 
> Global brand
> 
> KidZania brand is growing fast internationally. He, however, did not reveal how much the business is worth today.
> 
> This year will also see the opening of KidZania theme parks in Dubai, the United Arab Emirates, and Seoul, South Korea.
> 
> Over the next two years, KidZania theme parks will be opened in Cuicuilco, Mexico; Shanghai, China; Bangkok, Thailand; Santiago, Chile; Istanbul, Turkey; and either Delhi or Mumbai in India. Malaysia will also have a KidZania theme park by 2012.
> 
> Most of these expansions have been through franchise programmes.
> 
> Ancona explains, “We want to partner the local organisations because they understand the local market better than us.”
> 
> As for the ticket pricing structures, Ancona reveals that they are usually determined by KidZania’s franchisees.
> 
> “We only make proposals based on the socio-economic levels of the local markets of our franchisees, but the decisions are ultimately in the hands of our local partners,” he explained.
> 
> Meanwhile, there is also a plan to open KidZania in the US after the next two years.
> 
> “The US is the biggest market in the world for any type of entertainment but it is also a very tough market. You only have one chance to do it right,” Ancona explains, adding that he wants to make KidZania a global brand first before setting its foot in the United States.





> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/37077261





James Foong said:


> *Kidzania @ Mutiara Damansara*


----------



## nazrey

*Nu Sentral *












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Malaysia's Largest Integrated Transportation Hub - KL Sentral*


*CIMB Investment Bank Tower*










by argory











>


----------



## nazrey

*St. Regis Hotel & Residences*


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5379874899/


----------



## nazrey

*Q Sentral*










UPDATE:


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## dffd.cffc

Im staying in KL, and yes, i agree with you about the taxis. THe problem is that there isnt a governing body who regulates how they operate.


----------



## nazrey

*Certified Green Buildings in Malaysia:*
*KL Sentral Park (GBI Malaysia, Green Mark)*



>





>





>





>





sam79 said:


> Lot E Development Progress





msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rompin77/5460035003/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rompin77/5460036667/


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE: COMPLETING SOON 2011*


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE: UNDER CONSTRUCTIONS*

        

       

      

 

*GREEN CERTIFIED BUILDING PROJECTS IN MALAYSIA*
UNDER CONSTRUCTIONS
- The Intermark (LEED)
- 348 Sentral (LEED)
- Nu Sentral (Green Mark, LEED)
- 28 Mont' Kiara (Green Mark)

   



>


----------



## 026173

nazrey said:


> *NEW PROJECT: VERTICES TOWER*


I like its design very much, hope its construction can start soon


----------



## 026173

nazrey said:


> *Point 92*


wow!! looking forward to seeing this building in real


----------



## Munwon

Good way to organize this thread Nazrey!!!


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/polytikus/5473402124/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/rfraser62/5480322378/


----------



## nazrey

*1 MK*
http://www.architecturenewsplus.com/


----------



## nazrey

*Garden Residence*






















































http://www.gardenresidence.blogspot.com/


----------



## nazrey

*Point 92*












James Foong said:


> *Point 92 @ Damansara Perdana*


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hakeim134/5507756373/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/mohashuk/5477236151


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON: Carigali HQ Tower*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/wazari/5407619638/


----------



## AnuarHisham

any idea which company/corp will be occupying these new buildings?


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON: The Troika*


















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/42713868


----------



## nazrey

*SP Setia to launch RM3b project in Cyberjaya*
By Sharen Kaur Published: 2011/03/03
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/SETIA2/Article/index_html

THE property market in Cyberjaya is proving too hard to ignore for SP Setia Bhd (8664)as the developer is taking a second stab at the growing area.

Malaysia's biggest developer by sales will launch a RM3 billion eco-themed project in Cyberjaya, Selangor, early next year.

"Cyberjaya is a market you must not ignore. We are looking at 3,000 to 4,000 expatriates working there who need housing," chief executive officer Tan Sri Liew Kee Sin said in a briefing in Cyberjaya yesterday.

"We will be targeting mainly the senior staff of multinational companies and Malaysians who want to invest or live here," he said.
Cyberjaya is the base for many multinational companies' support centres. Chipmaker AMD, for instance, recently opened an office that will support the finance and IT needs of its global operations.

SP Setia's project will be called Setia Eco Glades and it will feature 2,437 units of superlink houses, semi-detached homes, bungalows, condominiums and shoplots.

It has partnered Setia Haruman Sdn Bhd, the master developer of the Cyberjaya Flagship Zone for the project. SP Setia will hold 70 per cent of the joint venture while Setia Haruman holds the rest.

The joint venture is buying 107.2ha of land from Setia Haruman for RM420.4 million or RM36 per square foot.

This is the second attempt by SP Setia to buy land in Cyberjaya. In 2007, it agreed on a deal to buy 63.18ha from Setia Haruman for RM190.6 million but this fell through in 2008.

Liew said SP Setia aims to price its semi-detached units and bungalows from RM2 million and RM3 million, respectively, similar to homes at its Setia Eco Park development in Shah Alam.

The first phase of the project, comprising condominiums and semi-detached homes, is targeted to be launched by the first quarter of next year.

"We are bullish on sales. Cyberjaya has ready infrastructure," Liew said.

On funding, Liew said SP Setia will partly borrow from banks.


----------



## nazrey

@ Damansara Perdana


Ethaniel83 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON: Menara Felda*












msyukry08 said:


>





kansai78 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON: Grand Hyatt Hotel*












nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/hboinay/5424020232/


----------



## Yadatak

The Grand Hyatt Hotel will be AWESONE!!!


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON: SWISS GARDEN RESIDENCES*












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Certified Green Buildings in Malaysia:*
*COMPLETING SOON: Menara Worldwide (GBI)*


>





>














tanpadia said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON: Twins at Damansara Heights*












rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON: Glomac Tower*












nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5459051316/


----------



## nazrey

*Certified Green Buildings in Malaysia:*
*COMPLETING SOON: Menara Binjai (GBI Malaysia, Green Mark)*


>





>






















msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON: Impiana KLCC Hotel & Spa Phase 2*












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE: COMPLETING SOON 2011*

        

      

       

     

*
GREEN CERTIFIED BUILDING PROJECTS IN MALAYSIA*
COMPLETING SOON 2011

     

- Menara Worldwide (GBI Malaysia)
- Menara Binjai (GBI Malaysia, Green Mark)
- KL Sentral Park (GBI Malaysia, Green Mark)
- 11 Mont' Kiara (Green Mark)
- Sunway Palazzio (Green Mark)
- Sunway Vivaldi (Green Mark)



>


*COMPLETING SOON: Hampshire Place*












msyukry08 said:


>





nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/asyraaf_azahari/5477519560/


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON: Kenanga Wholesale City*

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/hboinay/5438908962/in/set-72157625993321592/


----------



## nazrey

*Certified Green Buildings in Malaysia:*
*KL Sentral Park (GBI Malaysia, Green Mark)*



>





>














>


UPDATE:


sam79 said:


> on Flickr
> IMG_3020 by suff79, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_3024 by suff79, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON: The Panorama*












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON: Somerset Ampang & HSC Medical Centre*












msyukry08 said:


>





> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5115312470/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/kboey/5119416251/


----------



## nazrey

@ Damansara Perdana


Ethaniel83 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Empire City @ Damansara Perdana*


nazrey said:


>





Ethaniel83 said:


>





>


----------



## nazrey

*@ PRECINT 4*










Lot 4G8 - Ministy of Rural Development
Lot 4G9 - Ministry of Information
Lot 4G10 - Ministry of Housing and Local Government
Lot 4G11 - Ministry of Women, Family and Community Development


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON: The Pearl*












guy4versa4 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Icon City*










UPDATE:


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Lot 2C2*












>











http://www.flickr.com/photos/michael_brammen/5552467551/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON: Menara Bank Islam*











patchay said:


>





guy4versa4 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON: Capsquare*












rizalhakim said:


>





msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON: 
- KUALA LUMPUR POLICE HEADQUARTERS TOWER
- DUA SENTRAL
- [email protected] AMPANG*

   












msyukry08 said:


>





msyukry08 said:


>





rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON: PERSADA PUTRA*



msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON: 
- Southgate Commercial Centre
- d6 & d7
- Starhill Gallery Renovation*

  



> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5293141901/





>





guy4versa4 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE: UNDER CONSTRUCTIONS*

         

        

       

 

*GREEN CERTIFIED BUILDING PROJECTS IN MALAYSIA*
UNDER CONSTRUCTIONS
- The Intermark (LEED)
- 348 Sentral (LEED)
- Nu Sentral (Green Mark, LEED)
- 28 Mont' Kiara (Green Mark)

   



>


----------



## nazrey

*Ilham Baru Tower*
Groundbreaking:	2010
Completed:	2014 (expected)
Height:	298.0 meter / 977.7 feet
Floors:	62












>





msyukry08 said:


>





>


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/michael_brammen/5552467949/


----------



## nazrey

*NAZA HQ Tower | 50 fl | 33 fl *


















http://www.naza.com.my/index.php?page=newslatest&news=17


bangsaruoa said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*EMPIRE DAMANSARA*








> Originally Posted by *Hunter *
> _as at 26 march...soho n studio blocks..._


----------



## nazrey

*Conlay Tower | 55 fl*












msyukry08 said:


>





> Coming soon 2013-2014





>


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT: *


nazrey said:


> Alamanda Mall


*Commercial Blocks Z1-Z4
Putrajaya : Expected Completion - 2013*
http://www.gdparchitects.com/projects/current/commercial-blocks-Z1-Z4.html










BUSINESS CORE. This development sits on a combined plot area of 5.66 acres, east of the Putrajaya Core Area in Precinct 1. There are 4 almost-identical office blocks, each ranging from 12 to 14 storeys, with a total GFA of 103,475 sq.m. The development aims to cater to the escalating demand for medium-sized, Class A offices in Putrajaya. As a whole, the development is an urban corporate campus, geared towards providing excellent premises for corporate offices and to heighten commercial presence in Precinct 1.

These blocks are unified by a public plaza and limited retail on the ground floor, with 2 car park floors below. The building form originates from the cube, from which voids are hollowed out and interlocked to create a dynamic atrium space. The atrium is naturally ventilated and introduces natural light to the core of the office floors. This gesture provides more windows for visual relief and also creates breakout spaces for the office users.










The architectural expression responds to the climate and regional context. The facade is a precast system with a regular rhythm of solid and void, to create a contrast of materiality on the outside and fragmented views from the inside. The limited openings minimize solar heat gain.










The paired arrangement of the blocks creates a defined in-between outdoor space. These spaces in connection with the atrium of each block create a continuous public space for social interaction and connectivity across the 4 blocks.

Green pockets reinforce this pedestrian spine and make a more comfortable microclimate.

This Parcel Z Flagship Commercial Development is designed to the GBI Gold criteria. At a community level, the plaza of this corporate campus serves both business functions and as an urban park.


----------



## nazrey

*PJCC*



rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

> *UPDATE:*
> *Top tallest towers in Kuala Lumpur*
> 1 KUALA LUMPUR | Petronas Towers | 451.9m | 88 fl
> 2 KUALA LUMPUR | KL Tower | 421m
> 3 KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Telekom | 310m | 55 fl
> 4 KUALA LUMPUR | Ilham Baru Tower | 298m | 62 fl | U/C
> 5 KUALA LUMPUR | Petronas Carigali HQ | 267m | 59 fl | U/C
> 6 KUALA LUMPUR l Menara Maybank | 243.5m | 50 fl
> 7 KUALA LUMPUR | The Intermark: Vista Tower | 238.1m | 62 fl
> 8 KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Maxis | 212.1m | 49 fl
> 9 KUALA LUMPUR | Bangunan AM Finance | 210m | 50 fl
> KUALA LUMPUR | Kompleks Kerja Raya Tower | 210m | 37 fl | U/C
> 10 KUALA LUMPUR | The Troika 1 | 204m | 50 fl
> 11 KUALA LUMPUR | Berjaya Times Square | 203m | 48 fl
> 12 KUALA LUMPUR | K Residence | 202m | 52 fl
> 13 KUALA LUMPUR | Pavilion Residences | 200m+ | 50 fl
> KUALA LUMPUR l Conlay Tower | 200m+ | 55 fl | U/C
> KUALA LUMPUR l Naza HQ Tower 1 | 200m+ | 50 fl | U/C
> KUALA LUMPUR | Felda HQ Tower| 200m+ | 50 fl | U/C
> KUALA LUMPUR | Lot G Office Tower 2 | 200 m | 37 fl | U/C
> 14 KUALA LUMPUR | Capital Square Towers | 198m | 40 fl
> 15 KUALA LUMPUR | Maju Tower | 196m | 50 fl
> KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Standard Chartered | 196m | 46 fl
> 16 KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Citibank | 190.2 m | 50 fl
> 17 KUALA LUMPUR | Menara CIMB Bank | 42 fl
> 
> COMPLETED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNDER CONSTRUCTION
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> PROPOSED/ON HOLD
> KUALA LUMPUR | Four Seasons Place | 320m | 65 fl | App
> KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Tradewinds 1 | 300m | 60 fl | Pro
> KUALA LUMPUR | W Hotel & Residences | 50 fl | 232m | Pro
> KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Tradewinds 2 | 230m | 55 fl | Pro
> KUALA LUMPUR | TNB HQ | 210m | 34 fl | Pro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

*Kompleks Kerja Raya Tower*
Ministry of Works building












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Lot 2C2*












>





nideru_90 said:


> *lot 2C2*
> 
> S6302558 by nideru_90, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Binjai 8*












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## toramip23

Very beautiful. I can say that. Love them.

fancycoupons


----------



## nazrey

*SOHO Suites*










patchay said:


> *SOHO SUITES @ KLCC*


----------



## nazrey

*Vipod*



rizalhakim said:


> http://www.vipod-klcc.com











http://www.flickr.com/photos/matje/5405601087/


----------



## nazrey

*Quadro*



rizalhakim said:


> www.quadro-klcc.com





msyukry08 said:


> *QUADRO*


----------



## nazrey

*Public Mutual Tower*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/aroundtheworldigo/5491357017/in/set-72157626055828079/


----------



## LeeighIam

A lot goin on in KL! Love the simplistic cubic designs..


----------



## nazrey

*Hap Seng Tower*



















msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Verticas Residensi*
www.verticasresidensi.com/ 

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/hgdiepen/5570199173/


----------



## nazrey

*Boulevard Plaza *


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/azfarpunye/5581659512/


----------



## nazrey

*Bolton Court *

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/neilta/5447663207/


----------



## nazrey

*Suasana Bukit Ceylon*
http://www.suasanabukitceylon.com.my/

















by msyukry08


----------



## nazrey

*Fraser Residence*












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Anggun JSI*











msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*6 Capsquare*



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5458334809/


----------



## nazrey

*Setia Sky Residence (4 x 40fl)*











ericyong said:


>











http://www.flickr.com/photos/laikt8/5515238948/


----------



## nazrey

> *UPDATE: UNDER CONSTRUCTIONS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GREEN CERTIFIED BUILDING PROJECTS IN MALAYSIA*
> UNDER CONSTRUCTIONS
> - The Intermark (LEED)
> - 348 Sentral (LEED)
> - Nu Sentral (Green Mark, LEED)
> - 28 Mont' Kiara (Green Mark)
> COMPLETING SOON 2011
> - KL Sentral Park (GBI Malaysia, Green Mark)
Click to expand...

*KL Sentral - Malaysia's Largest Public Transport Interchange*
KL Sentral & Brickfield


----------



## nazrey

> *UPDATE: UNDER CONSTRUCTIONS*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GREEN CERTIFIED BUILDING PROJECTS IN MALAYSIA*
> UNDER CONSTRUCTIONS
> - The Intermark (LEED)
> - 348 Sentral (LEED)
> - Nu Sentral (Green Mark, LEED)
> - 28 Mont' Kiara (Green Mark)
> COMPLETING SOON 2011
> - KL Sentral Park (GBI Malaysia, Green Mark)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *KL Sentral - Malaysia's Largest Public Transport Interchange*
> KL Sentral & Brickfield
Click to expand...











Mon't Kiara









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/46467717

KL Sentral










KL City Centre


----------



## nazrey

http://www.mrcbland.com.my


----------



## nazrey

* St. Regis Hotel & Residences | 48 fl*












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Q Sentral | 49 fl*




















msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*CIMB Investment Bank | 40 fl*












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Lot G Developments*
Tower 1 – 27 office levels above 8 car park levels, 4 levels of podium & 2 levels of basement (160m)
Tower 2 – 37 office levels above 8 car park levels, 4 levels of podium & 2 levels of basement (200m)
Hotel – 28 storeys above 6 levels of podium & 2 levels of basement (130m) 

















*GREEN CERTIFIED BUILDING PROJECTS IN MALAYSIA*
UNDER CONSTRUCTIONS
- Nu Sentral (Green Mark, LEED)
COMPLETING SOON 2011
- KL Sentral Park (GBI Malaysia, Green Mark)

























http://www.flickr.com/photos/patrick_c/5616410812/


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Icon City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:


----------



## nazrey

*Mutiara Damansara - KL suburb that host IKEA*


----------



## nazrey

Mutiara Damansara (old pic)

















































1 Utama












>


PJ City Centre










































Bandar Sunway








http://www.flickr.com/photos/tanjamie/2934092323/











>


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON
Kidzania - Mutiara Damansara*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/h136y/5581633115/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/h136y/5582221834/


----------



## nazrey

*V SQUARE - PJ City Centre*










http://www.malton.com.my/project/currentprojects/vsquare/siteprogress.html


----------



## yatt

Greater KL will be the best in SEA....


----------



## nazrey

*THE PINNACLE - Bandar Sunway *


























http://jamesmkc.blogspot.com/2011/02/pinnacle.html


----------



## nazrey

*Ara Green Wellness & Healthcare City - Ara Damansara*



rizalhakim said:


> Ara Green Wellness & Healthcare City


----------



## nazrey

*348 Sentral (LEED)*


>














msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Bank Rakyat*












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Sentral Vista*












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Point 92*
Grade A Corporate Office Tower
Land size:
*0.92 acre (40,075 sq ft.)*
no. of storey:
19 levels (Office:12 + Carparks:7)












davidwsk said:


> Point 92


----------



## nazrey

* Icon Residence Mont'Kiara (U/C)*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1183345&highlight=icon


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sydbad08/5641865668/


----------



## Atmosphere

>


Looks like somebody has some problems flying that balloon in the middle. WTF! :lol: I didn't even know that it was possible...


----------



## nazrey

*Bangsar South City*
www.bangsarsouth.com/












msyukry08 said:


>














nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/patrick_c/5616410812/


----------



## 2206

^^^^
:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nazrey

That's from German based company, Festo! some of the world renowed companies joined the event recently...
http://www.festo.com/net/startpage/



> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pengswee/5549911643/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pengswee/5549914099/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/yiangming/5577210288/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/andrewjktan/5548077375/
> 
> Festo is a German industrial control and automation company based in Esslingen am Neckar, Germany. Festo is an engineering-driven company that sells pneumatic and electric actuators primarily to the automation industry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pengswee/5550498024/


_so creative what.._


----------



## nazrey

*KL ECOCITY*
http://www.klecocity.com.my/






























davidwsk said:


>





msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

>



Malaysia Airlines MH 366 by ChihPing, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Malaysia Airlines MH 366 by ChihPing, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/51412526


----------



## nazrey

*Damansara Uptown Phase II*


rizalhakim said:


> from NWKA


----------



## nazrey

*Update on KL upcoming mega develpments:*
*Bukit Bintang City Centre (BBCC)
Redevelopment of the 22-acre former Pudu Prison*


>





> *UDA picks Pudu Jail main developer, to get final nod*
> By Yow Hong Chieh June 01, 2011
> http://www.themalaysianinsider.com/...cks-pudu-jail-main-developer-to-get-final-nod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nur Jazlan said UDA must fend for itself as it no longer receives
> special treatment from the government. — file pic
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR, June 1 — UDA Holdings Bhd will submit the name of its preferred joint-venture partner for the Bukit Bintang City Centre (BBCC) development to the Finance Ministry by this week for final approval, chairman Datuk Nur Jazlan Mohamed said last night.
> 
> He declined to reveal the name of the company or the number of candidates considered but stressed that the board’s unanimous decision, made yesterday afternoon, was based on commercial considerations.
> 
> It was important that the BBCC project be implemented perfectly as this was likely UDA’s last chance to secure a steady source of income and avoid “severe negative consequences” that could threaten the company’s long-term future, Nur Jazlan said.
> 
> “There is no other piece of land that UDA can develop and deliver the kind of recurring income that we need,” he told The Malaysian Insider.
> 
> He said it was an “enormous strain” on UDA to be running down the assets inherited before the company’s listing in 1986 and pointed out that there have been no additions its 400-hectare land bank since then.
> 
> Nur Jazlan said it was crucial to get UDA past this crunch period or it would “run into trouble” and put the Bumiputera agenda in jeopardy.
> 
> “UDA itself is under threat so by keeping UDA alive, we can continue to help Bumis in the longer term,” he said.
> 
> But Nur Jazlan emphasised that Bumiputera interests would be protected in the BBCC as its development would not cost UDA or see the company relinquish ownership of prime land in the heart of Kuala Lumpur’s Golden Triangle.
> 
> He said UDA would receive all due assets before the joint-venture partner sold the balance to pay off its loan.
> 
> The joint-venture partner will also have to put up a bank guarantee to cover the cost of developing UDA’s share of assets, which make up 20 to 30 per cent of the RM3-4 billion development cost, he added.
> 
> Nur Jazlan said in a statement yesterday that UDA had no choice but be competitive to survive as it no longer received any direct assistance from the government.
> 
> “Most people don’t know that UDA Holdings no longer receives any form of special treatment from the government, whether in the form of grants or cash injections or sale of land at nominal prices,” he had said.
> 
> The corporatised government agency, whose assets are estimated to be worth RM2 billion, is over RM900 million in debt and has only about RM90 million in free cash flow now.


*Bandar Malaysia - The mixed development on 460 acres at the Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF) Airport*



>





> *Sendayan is new site for air force base*
> By SARBAN SINGH and HAMDAN RAJA ABDULLAH Sunday May 29, 2011
> http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2011/5/29/nation/8781177&sec=nation
> 
> GEMAS: A new air force base will be built in Sendayan near Seremban to replace the Sungai Besi base which is expected to cease operations by the end of the year.
> 
> It is understood that the new base will be located close to the low-cost carrier terminal and the KL International Airport in Sepang.
> 
> Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak said details of the project would be announced in due course.
> 
> “The air base will be built in Sendayan. We have agreed on this. Other details will follow suit,” he told reporters after opening the Community Rehabilitation Centre at Kem Syed Sirajuddin near here.
> 
> *The Government had awarded the Sungai Besi airport site to 1Malaysia Development Berhad (1MDB) last year to be developed into a multi-billion ringgit commercial project which will include residential, commercial and recreational areas as well as a library, public park and square.
> 
> 1MDB, which is a wholly-owned government agency, has also obtained approval from the Federal Government to redevelop about 160ha of the Sungai Besi Airport site into a Bandar Malaysia project.*
> 
> Its main partner in the project will be the Qatar Investment Authority.
> 
> In Muar, Defence Minister Datuk Seri Dr Ahmad Zahid Hamidi said the building and transferring of facilities from the Sungai Besi air force base to Sendayan would take at least 60 months.
> 
> He added that the cost of the project would be fully undertaken by the development company, which planned to develop a major commercial and residential centre on the old air base site.
> 
> All facilities available at the old air base will also be replaced with new and modern facilities.
> 
> Dr Ahmad Zahid said the developers would have to complete building the new air base before they could carry out the proposed developments at the Sungai Besi air base.


*Kuala Lumpur International Financial District (KLIFD)
The 80-acre financial hub at the Dataran Perdana in the Imbi area*



>





World 2 World said:


>





> *1MDB on track to develop Bandar Malaysia and financial district*
> By WONG SAI WAN and SHAUN HO May 9, 2011
> http://www.starproperty.my/PropertyScene/TheStarOnlineHighlightBox/11888/0/0
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: The two huge projects by 1Malaysia Development Bhd (1MDB) – KL International Financial District and the redevelopment of the Sungai Besi Airport – will take off this year as scheduled.
> 
> 1MDB chief executive officer Shahrol Halmi said negotiations with stakeholders including the air force, army and police were currently under way with meetings to discuss their requirements, the value of the requirements and the timeline.
> 
> “Negotiations for the Sungai Besi Airport land are expected to be concluded next month to secure land for its development.
> 
> “We are currently working with the Government on when (the RMAF, army and police have) to move out and especially about compensation.
> 
> “We hope to get everything settled by the middle of the year and then the development can start after that,” he told The Star.
> 
> He revealed that 1MDB would not have to rebuild a new air base for the RMAF but “we are committed to helping them maintain national security requirements”.
> 
> “Air force functionality needs to be there, for example, the national radar system. It is too sensitive for me to say how but the principle we are following is that none of the functions will be removed,” he added.
> 
> 1MDB has obtained the approval from the Federal Government to redevelop about 160ha of the Sungai Besi Airport site in a project codenamed by Shahrol’s team as Bandar Malaysia, which will include residential, commercial and recreational areas as well as a library, public park and a public square.
> 
> Shahrol said the ratio of commercial to residential development was still being determined, but the goal was to have the project be self-sustaining.
> 
> “It is still too early to say how much returns we will generate.
> 
> “We will decide on what will generate the greater returns, as this will go towards the maintenance of the park and all public amenities.
> 
> “We must be self-sustaining. The Government cannot afford to keep subsidising,” he said, adding that 1MDB’s foreign partners will be brought in when the time is right.
> 
> “Our main partner, the Qatar Investment Authority, is eagerly waiting to start. But we want to ready the plan first before they can come in.
> 
> “As they are strategic partners, they will have first choice. But we will keep certain areas for ourselves because we want to create enough opportunities for local partners,” Shahrol said.
> 
> He added that no local partners had been selected yet, although many companies had expressed a keen interest.
> 
> Asked about 1MDB’s other project, the financial district, Shahrol said the masterplanning was well under
> 
> way and the project was expected to be launched at the end of the year.
> 
> He said both the financial district and Sungai Besi development would be used as a catalyst to change the rest of Kuala Lumpur and the way development would take place.
> 
> “Bandar Malaysia is going to be a microcosm of 1Malaysia, where different races and social levels can mix.
> 
> “Personally, I believe people will usually gravitate to places they are familiar with – the Malays to where the Malays are and the Chinese to where the Chinese are.
> 
> “With this, we can bring back the days in the 50s and 60s where everybody lived together.
> 
> “KLIFD (the financial district), with its 28.3ha of offices and retail space, is the benchmark for a world class city and can spur beautification of other areas,” said Shahrol.


----------



## nazrey

*Mid Valley City Phase 3*


msyukry08 said:


>





> Mid Valley City


----------



## nazrey




----------



## skyscraperboy

so many new projects!


----------



## nazrey

*KUALA LUMPUR CITY CENTRE*



> BEFORE


UPDATE:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/happynut/5800458462/

The sides of KL by z . a . n . a, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE: UNDER CONSTRUCTION
KUALA LUMPUR | Ilham Baru Tower | 298m | 62 fl | U/C
KUALA LUMPUR | Petronas Carigali HQ | 267m | 59 fl | U/C
KUALA LUMPUR | Kompleks Kerja Raya Tower | 210m | 37 fl | U/C
KUALA LUMPUR l Banyan Tree Signatures KL | 200m+ | 55 fl | U/C
KUALA LUMPUR l Naza HQ Tower 1 | 200m+ | 50 fl | U/C
KUALA LUMPUR | Felda HQ Tower| 200m+ | 50 fl | U/C
KUALA LUMPUR | Lot G Office Tower 2 | 200m | 37 fl | U/C



>


*Ilham Baru Tower*



msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Petronas Carigali HQ*



nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/andybeirne/5760493806/


----------



## nazrey

*Kompleks Kerja Raya Tower* 





















nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5380491244/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

*Banyan Tree Signatures KL*












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Naza HQ Tower*


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Felda HQ Tower*


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Lot G Office Tower 2*












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Kidzania*












byong_sun said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Boulevard Plaza *











Putrajaya, Malaysia by asrulwahab, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*GREEN PROJECTS MALAYSIA
UPDATE: Certified Green Buildings in Malaysia*
Bangsar South The Horizon, Phase 2 (GBI Malaysia)
- Menara Felda (GBI Malaysia)
- The Altium (GBI Malaysia)
- Menara Worldwide (GBI Malaysia)
- Menara Binjai (GBI Malaysia, Green Mark)
- Sunway Palazzio (Green Mark)
- Sunway Vivaldi (Green Mark)
- 11 Mont' Kiara (Green Mark)
- 28 Mont' Kiara (Green Mark)
- Bellworth Tower (Green Mark)
- KL Sentral Park (GBI Malaysia, Green Mark)
- Nu Sentral (Green Mark, LEED)
- 348 Sentral (LEED)
- The Intermark (LEED)



>












        

      

_11 Mont' Kiara (Green Mark)_

















_28 Mont' Kiara (Green Mark)_


----------



## nazrey

> *The Paradigm*
> Taken from http://www.architree.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nazrey said:
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> by James Foong
Click to expand...

NEW DESIGN:


rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Bangsar South The Horizon, Phase 2, GBI Gold Award*












msyukry08 said:


>





houben77 said:


> Some pics of the office blocks behind The Sphere:











http://www.uoa.com.my/pdf/UOA Ltd Annual Report 2010.pdf


----------



## nazrey

*Menara FELDA (Federal Land Development Authority)*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=597663&page=15


----------



## nazrey

*The Altium (GBI Malaysia)*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1082517&page=5


----------



## nazrey

*Menara Worldwide (GBI Malaysia)*
COMPLETED























http://trendsideas.com/ViewArticle.aspx?article=14658&region=23


----------



## nazrey

*Menara Binjai*










Ethaniel83 said:


>


















http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.144268052260487.19030.144266352260657


----------



## nazrey

*Sunway Palazzio (Green Mark)*
Sri Hartamas (COMPLETED)

























http://www.propwall.my/classifieds/...i-hartamas-condominium-for-sale-by-stella-ong



































> http://www.myrealestate.com.my/viewtopic.php?p=296759&sid=c4d547ffad7a9ce56930196e777d5ce1


----------



## nazrey

*Sunway Vivaldi (Green Mark)*


----------



## nazrey

*Bellworth Tower (Green Mark)*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=77159787#post77159787


----------



## nazrey

>
Click to expand...

*MK 28 (Green Mark)*







































davidwsk said:


>





davidwsk said:


>





byong_sun said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*11 Mont' Kiara (Green Mark)
*


















rizalhakim said:


>





James Foong said:


> Soaring MK 10


----------



## nazrey

*KL Sentral Park (GBI Malaysia, Green Mark)*





















hodaka said:


> KL Sentral Park





msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

> *GREEN PROJECTS MALAYSIA
> UPDATE: Certified Green Buildings in Malaysia*
> Bangsar South The Horizon, Phase 2 (GBI Malaysia)
> - Menara Felda (GBI Malaysia)
> - The Altium (GBI Malaysia)
> - Menara Worldwide (GBI Malaysia)
> - Menara Binjai (GBI Malaysia, Green Mark)
> - Sunway Palazzio (Green Mark)
> - Sunway Vivaldi (Green Mark)
> - 11 Mont' Kiara (Green Mark)
> - 28 Mont' Kiara (Green Mark)
> - Bellworth Tower (Green Mark)
> - KL Sentral Park (GBI Malaysia, Green Mark)
> - Nu Sentral (Green Mark, LEED)
> - 348 Sentral (LEED)
> - The Intermark (LEED)
Click to expand...

*Nu Sentral (Green Mark, LEED)*











msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*348 Sentral (LEED)*











msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*The Intermark (LEED)*
Integra Tower | 40 fl 


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5767779679/in/photostream/

Beautiful , isnt it? by z . a . n . a, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE:**
Top Tallest Buildings as July 2011*
1 KUALA LUMPUR | Petronas Towers | 451.9m | 88 fl 
2 KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Telekom | 310m | 55 fl 
3 KUALA LUMPUR | Ilham Baru Tower | 298m | 62 fl | U/C
4 KUALA LUMPUR | Petronas Carigali HQ | 267m | 59 fl | T/O
5 KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Maybank | 243.5m | 50 fl 
6 KUALA LUMPUR | Vista Tower | 238.1m | 62 fl 
7 KUALA LUMPUR | Naza Tower 1 | 215.5m | 50 fl | U/C‎
8 KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Maxis | 212.1m | 49 fl 
9 KUALA LUMPUR | Bangunan AM Finance | 210m | 50 fl 
KUALA LUMPUR | Kompleks Kerja Raya Tower | 210m | 37 fl | U/C
10 KUALA LUMPUR | The Troika 1 | 204m | 50 fl 
11 KUALA LUMPUR | Berjaya Times Square | 203m | 48 fl 
12 KUALA LUMPUR | K Residence | 202m | 52 fl 
13 KUALA LUMPUR | Pavilion Residences | 200m+ | 50 fl 
KUALA LUMPUR | Banyan Tree Signatures KL | 200m+ | 55 fl | U/C
KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Felda | 200m+ | 50 fl | T/O
14 KUALA LUMPUR | Lot G Office Tower 2 | 200m | 37 fl | U/C
15 KUALA LUMPUR | Capital Square Towers | 198m | 40 fl 
16 KUALA LUMPUR | Maju Tower | 196m | 50 fl 
KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Standard Chartered | 196m | 46 fl 
17 KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Citibank | 190.2m | 50 fl

UNDER CONSTRUCTIONS

      

SOME PROPOSED/ON HOLD
KUALA LUMPUR | Four Seasons Place | 320m | 65 fl | App
KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Tradewinds 1 | 300m | 60 fl | Pro
KUALA LUMPUR | W Hotel & Residences | 50 fl | 232m | App
KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Tradewinds 2 | 230m | 55 fl | Pro
KUALA LUMPUR | TNB HQ | 210m | 34 fl | Pro


----------



## nazrey

*GREATER KL UPDATE: KUALA LUMPUR*


> *NEW STARTED/PILLING WORK PROJECTS *
> as July 2011





> *ONGOING PROJECTS*
> as July 2011





> *COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON PROJECTS (2011--2012)*


*GREATER KL UPDATE: PETALING JAYA*


> *UNDER CONSTRUCTION PROJECTS*


----------



## nazrey

*Ilham Baru Tower *


ntly1 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


UPDATE:


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## wjfox

I've merged the Petaling Jaya and Kuala Lumpur threads.


----------



## nazrey

Thank you..Greater KL transformation project is on the right track here


----------



## nazrey

*Banyan Tree Signatures KL* 












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*SOHO Suites*

























































































































msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Boulevard Plaza*


James Foong said:


> *Boulevard Plaza*


----------



## nazrey

*Quadro*
























































































msyukry08 said:


> *Quadro*


----------



## nazrey

*Public Mutual Tower*


----------



## nazrey

*Fraser Residence*












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE:


James Foong said:


> *Neo Domain 3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Neo Cyber Office*


----------



## lin_tianli

AWESOME KL!asian booming city!very nice project and i love to see the four season klcc becoming reality..


----------



## nazrey

*Glomac Cyberjaya*












James Foong said:


> *Glomac Cyberjaya*


----------



## nazrey

*D'Pulze*












James Foong said:


> *D Pulze Cyberjaya*


----------



## chiasoi

nazrey said:


> Malaysia Airlines MH 366 by ChihPing, on Flickr


nice!


----------



## nazrey

*Angun JSI*












msyukry08 said:


>


*6 Capsquare*












msyukry08 said:


> 6*CapSquare*


----------



## nazrey

*ST. REGIS HOTEL & RESIDENCES / Q SENTRAL*

























http://www.mrcbland.com.my


P1070163 by bbcworldservice, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Sentral Vista*












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/51412526


4G5 Ministry of Transport Building



James Foong said:


> *4G5 Ministry of Transport Building - 10 storey / 4 storey basement*


----------



## nazrey

*SixCeylon*











msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*MENARA HAP SENG 2*












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*NATIONAL CANCER HOSPITAL*











James Foong said:


> *National Cancer Institute*


----------



## nazrey

*Lot 2C2*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/michael_brammen/5552467551/in/photostream/



James Foong said:


> *2C2*


----------



## nazrey

*ST. JOHN WOODS RESIDENCE*






























msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*GREATER KL UPDATE: KUALA LUMPUR*


> *NEW STARTED/PILLING WORK PROJECTS *
> as July 2011


*Continue: CEYLON HILLS SERVICED APT *











msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

Looking Below by L.Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

nazrey said:


> *Boulevard Plaza *
> 
> 
> IMG_1879 by isriya, on Flickr


wow!! amazing!!!


----------



## nazrey

*Capsquare Tower 2*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4070/4416071061_4df465e38c_o.jpg























http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4008/4631345199_fe66e21e2e_b.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*THE PEARL @ KLCC*








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4054/4591613669_574a97c288_b.jpg

KL City Skyline by agent-zero, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Menara Bank Islam*



> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ndb1958/5961471871/





msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*SOMERSET AMPANG & HSC MEDICAL CENTRE*



msyukry08 said:


>











http://www.flickr.com/photos/kboey/5119416251/


msyukry08 said:


>











http://www.flickr.com/photos/mohdnaharazmi/5969298551/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5767779679/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

*DUA SENTRAL (TENAGA NASIONAL OFFICE & BEST WESTERN PREMIER HOTEL)*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/patrick_c/5679413195/


----------



## nazrey

*KL SENTRAL PARK ( Lot E )*












msyukry08 said:


>





msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Lot 2C2*

Putrajaya-114 by hamdy norisham, on Flickr

Putrajaya-40 by hamdy norisham, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> P1070163 by bbcworldservice, on Flickr





















rizalhakim said:


> The Face, Summer Suites(Middle) and Fraser Residence(opposite The Crest) and Setia Sky.....





















>





















msyukry08 said:


>














rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## Bangroma-sky

Thank for the updates, the city has alot of projects with great architecture.


----------



## nazrey

*Lot 2C2*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/k_amri/6225523012/


----------



## nazrey

*Promenade @ 8, Putrajaya*









---


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE: *


> *NEW STARTED/PILLING WORK PROJECTS *
> as July 2011


New addition initial work projects!
as of October 2011


----------



## patchay

those started lately 

- holiday villa klcc suites
- damansara city phase 1
- mid valley phase 3
- m city ampang
- olive 108 ampang
- icon residence mk
- laman ceylon


----------



## nazrey

mid valley phase 3, icon residence mk & laman ceylon was added but these are the new lined up as refers! Thank you!

   

- holiday villa klcc suites
- damansara city phase 1
- m city ampang
- olive 108 ampang


----------



## nazrey

*THE OLIVE 108*
( Jalan Ampang )











patchay said:


> Construction has started...
> (pix back in July 2011 from http://www.olive108.com.my/)


----------



## nazrey

*M-CITY*
( Jalan Ampang )
http://www.m-city.com.my/












dengilo said:


> Machines on site!


----------



## nazrey

*CONTINUE:*
*UPDATE: **NEW STARTED/PILLING WORK PROJECTS *
as of October 2011



>


*ONGOING PROJECTS*
as of October 2011



>





> *COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON PROJECTS (2011-2012)*





> *SOME PROPOSAL/ON HOLD PROJECTS*



View from home on a good day... on a bad day, it's much hazier by TidgeH, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*DAMANSARA CITY Phase 1*
( Damansara Heights )












Brannix said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*HOLIDAY VILLA HOTEL & SUITES *
( Jalan Mayang - KLCC )












msyukry08 said:


>





rizalhakim said:


> http://www.starproperty.my/PropertyScene/PropertyScene/15134/0/0


----------



## nazrey

*THE CAPERS *
( Sentul East )
http://www.capers.com.my












rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*@ Bukit Bintang*


msyukry08 said:


>











http://www.flickr.com/photos/stardex/3751120004/


----------



## nazrey

*The Ritz Carlton Residences & Corporate Suites*












msyukry08 said:


>





msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*FACE PLATINUM SUITES*
Phase 1 - 51storey Soho
733units












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*MAJU LINQ *
Bandar Tasik Selatan












rizalhakim said:


> land cleard











http://www.flickr.com/photos/xtemujin/6176819736/


----------



## nazrey

> Putrajaya, Malaysia  by polytikus, on Flickr


UPDATE:

Putrajaya, Malaysia by polytikus, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Q SENTRAL *
( KL Sentral - Lot B )













































http://www.mrcbland.com.my/qsentral-index.asp




msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*St. Regis Hotel & Residences*












> @ KL Sentral





msyukry08 said:


>





guy4versa4 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*PUBLIC MUTUAL TOWER*
( Jalan Raja Chulan )












>











http://www.flickr.com/photos/rfraser62/5480321162/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/barronoid/5754966943/in/photostream

UPDATE:

kl. same view in all directions by zadoc, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*CONSTRUCTIONS around KLCC!*
as of October 2011










_1-6_













































_7-12_


----------



## nazrey

*PROPOSED!*


----------



## nazrey

_1_










_2-4_
























_5_


----------



## nazrey

*Banyan Tree*












>





>


----------



## nazrey

Lot 4Gs (COMPLETED) & Lot 4Rs (PROPOSED)
@ Gemilang Square


----------



## patchay

Cool project.




> From the backwater of Asia in the 1970s to building the Petronas Towers, Kuala Lumpur has now set its ambition to become a top 10 global business metropolis by 2020.
> 
> *KL Metropolis + Matrade Centre
> Groundbreaking Oct 25, 2011*
> http://www.klmetropolis.com
> Official SSC Thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1001931
> _A city inspired by vision
> A prestigious development by NAZA Group, a Malaysian conglomerate and the nation's largest luxury car importer
> A 15-year development with gross development value of more than 15 billion ringgit_
> 
> *The Vision*
> KL Metropolis is envisioned to be the “International Trade and Exhibition City” for Kuala Lumpur. With the new MATRADE Centre being the nucleus for the overall development, there will be seamless integration within every surrounding components.
> 
> *Inside KL Metropolis*
> Conceptualised as a 21st century commercial business district, KL Metropolis is poised to become one of the nation’s most important hub, with its ambitious, synergistic mixed-use of development with designed to meet Malaysia’s GBI Township requirements.
> 
> *The Development*
> With every component carefully planned out, KL Metropolis presents the best of modern urban living within a sustainable-built environment, with a clear segmentation to distinguish every component of development.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Najib wants NAZA’s commitment on KL Metropolis*
> By Lee Wei Lian
> The Malaysian Insider | October 25, 2011
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR, Oct 25 — The prime minister said today that he wanted Naza TTDI, the developer of 75.5 acres of Matrade land in the upscale Duta area here to ensure that the development will help propel KL to world class status.
> 
> “I want a commitment from Naza TTDI to ensure that KL Metropolis will play an important role in fulfilling the government’s aspiration, that Greater KL will be a generator of economic activity in addition to realising the vision of making KL a world class city.”
> 
> NAZA said today that the *US firm of Skidmore, Owings and Merrill *was selected following a competition to come up with the masterplan as they were the architects behind London’s Canary Wharf, Singapore’s Marina Bay and Dubai’s Burj al-Khalifa. KL Metropolis has a gross development value (GDV) of RM15 billion and comprises *22 office, residential and hotel towers, one landmark tower possibly reaching 100 storeys, two shopping malls and a large exhibition centre*.
> 
> It will supposedly be served by the Ampang LRT line and the MRT Circle Line as well as various highways and tunnels.
> 
> Read More >>> http://www.themalaysianinsider.com/business/article/najib-wants-nazas-commitment-on-kl-metropolis/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rizalhakim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Other major projects for KL that may ground-break soon:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (for illustration only and does not indicate actual rendering)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT: KL Metropolis*
Malaysia's Premier M.I.C.E. City


rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*PM launches RM15b KL Metropolis*
Written by Joseph Chin of theedgemalaysia.com 
Tuesday, 25 October 2011 13:46 
http://www.theedgemalaysia.com/business-news/195180-pm-launches-rm15b-kl-metropolis.html










(From left) Mah Siew Keong, Mustapa Mohamed, SM Nasarudin, 
SM Faisal, Abu Zahar Nika Ujang, Executive Deputy Chairman and SM Faliq.

KUALA LUMPUR: Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak launched the KL Metropolis, which will have gross development value (GDV) of RM15 billion, on Tuesday, Oct 25.

The launch of the massive project, held at the Matrade Exhibition and Convention Centre (MECC), would involve the development of 75.5 acres by the master developer Naza TTDI Sdn Bhd.

Naza TTDI said KL Metropolis would be the city’s new international trade and exhibition district that houses the new Matrade Centre, which would be Malaysia’s exhibition centre, and other mixed development components.

The Matrade Exhibition Centre will spread over 13.1 acres. Development of the remaining 62.4 acres would be in three phases over 15 years. Overall development is expected to be completed by 2025.

Naza TTDI chairman SM Nasarudin SM Nasimuddin said: “The launch of KL Metropolis marks another milestone in Naza TTDI’s impressive portfolio and puts us in the right course towards becoming a premier property developer in Malaysia. It is our hope that KL Metropolis will contribute significantly towards turning Kuala Lumpur in to a liveable, world-class city.”

Nasarudin, who is also the joint group executive chairman of the Naza Group, said the project has an overall gross development value (GDV) of RM15 billion.

The first phase would include residential and office towers and a regional retail centre slated for completion by 2015 and the Matrade Centre to be completed the following year.

The design team at Naza TTDI together with international architect firm Skidmore, Owings, and Merrill -- famed for developments such as Burj Al-Khalifa, Dubai and Canary Wharf, London -- collaborated to create the master plan for KL Metropolis, which is based on sustainable development principles.

Among those present at the launch were Minister of International Trade and Industry Datuk Seri Mustapa Mohamed and his deputy, Datuk Mukhriz Mahathir, Dewan Negara president Tan Sri Abu Zahar Nika Ujang, Matrade chairman Datuk Mah Siew Keong, the joint group executive chairman of the Naza Group of Companies SM Nasarudin SM Nasimuddin and Datuk Wira SM Faisal Tan Sri SM Nasimuddin and the executive deputy chairman and group managing director of Naza TTDI SM Faliq SM Nasimuddin


----------



## nazrey

*Naza Group Headquaters*
@ Platinum Park, KLCC










UPDATE:


sam79 said:


> Taken Today - :cheers:
> 
> 
> IMG_4737 by suff79, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_14

Naza group is very busy now! haha


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> DSC_0662 by abdulrahman.stock, on Flickr











http://www.flickr.com/photos/adib/6290724499/


----------



## nazrey

Another project by Naza Group
*Platinum Residences At Platinum Park*











> Originally Posted by msyukry08





> *Naza TTDI plans 18 new launches by end of year*
> By Rupinder SinghPublished: 2011/07/14
> Naza TTDI plans 18 new launches by end of year
> http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/unifry/Article/#ixzz1S4T9O1Tg
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: Naza TTDI Sdn Bhd, the property development arm of the Naza Group, plans to launch 18 new developments including new phases worth over RM1 billion by end of the year.
> 
> Group managing director SM Faliq SM Nasimuddin said new property launches will include three high-end residential projects.
> 
> *"We are looking to launch 18 new projects this year, which include our three trophy high-rise luxury residential towers in Kuala Lumpur," he said at the signing of a service agreement with Telekom Malaysia Bhd (TM) here yesterday.*
> 
> *Naza TTDI will launch one block with more than 50 floors at the company's RM4 billion Platinum Park development in Kuala Lumpur by third quarter.*
> 
> The second residential project is on a 0.8ha site located near the embassies, such as Singapore High Commission, on Jalan Tun Razak.
> 
> The third residential project comprising 30 floors will be developed on a 0.4ha site in Taman Tun Dr Ismail.
> 
> Among the new phases to be launched is TTDI Alam Impian in Shah Alam.
> 
> Faliq said the company has 323ha of undeveloped landbank for its future developments - about 202ha are in the northern region and 121ha in the Klang Valley.
> 
> It was reported earlier that Naza TTDI wanted to achieve a turnover of RM1 billion this year, from RM635 million in 2010.
> 
> Meanwhile, TM vice-president of Selangor Datuk Zaini Maatan said UniFi's subscriber base stands at about 110,000 and the service is available in 68 exchange areas.
> 
> The agreement will see TM providing its high-speed broadband services to TTDI Alam Impian by 2016, dubbed the first UniFi township project in the central region.


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE:**
Top Tallest Buildings as November 2011*
1 KUALA LUMPUR | Petronas Towers | 451.9m | 88 fl 
2 KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Telekom | 310m | 55 fl 
3 KUALA LUMPUR | Ilham Baru Tower | 298m | 62 fl | U/C
4 KUALA LUMPUR | Naza Tower 1 | 272m | 50 fl | U/C‎
5 KUALA LUMPUR | Petronas Tower 3 | 267m | 59 fl 
6 KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Maybank | 243.5m | 50 fl 
7 KUALA LUMPUR | Vista Tower | 238.1m | 62 fl 
8 KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Maxis | 212.1m | 49 fl 
9 KUALA LUMPUR | Bangunan AM Finance | 210m | 50 fl 
KUALA LUMPUR | Kompleks Kerja Raya Tower | 210m | 37 fl | U/C
10 KUALA LUMPUR | The Troika | 204m | 50 fl 
11 KUALA LUMPUR | Berjaya Times Square | 203m | 48 fl 
12 KUALA LUMPUR | K Residence | 202m | 52 fl 
13 KUALA LUMPUR | Lot G Office Tower 2 | 200m | 37 fl | U/C

UNKNOWN HEIGHT (200m+)
KUALA LUMPUR | Pavilion Residences | 50 fl 
KUALA LUMPUR | Banyan Tree | 200m+ | 55 fl | U/C
KUALA LUMPUR | The Sentral Residences | 200m+ | 52 fl | U/C
KUALA LUMPUR | Face Platinum Suites | 51 fl | U/C
KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Felda | 200m+ | 50 fl | T/O
KUALA LUMPUR | Platinum Residences | 50+ fl | U/C

Coming Soon 
KUALA LUMPUR | Aurora Tower | 268m | 65 fl 
KUALA LUMPUR | W Hotel & Residences | 232m | 50 fl

COMPLETED

    

    

   

UNDER CONSTRUCTIONS

    
UNKNOWN HEIGHT (200m+)

    

Coming Soon


----------



## nazrey

*Ilham Baru Tower | 298m | 62 fl*



nazrey said:


> LOCATION:





dengilo said:


>





Brannix said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Naza Tower | 272m | 50 fl *












sam79 said:


> IMG_4744 by suff79, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Kompleks Kerja Raya Tower | 210m | 37 fl*











sam79 said:


> Taken Today
> 
> 
> IMG_4753 by suff79, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_4750 by suff79, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*KL Sentral Lot G | 200m | 37 fl*










IMGP7185 by daijo1, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Lot 3C5 & Boulevard Plaza*
> 
> Putrajaya by spoolz, on Flickr


Lot 3C5 & Boulevard Plaza


----------



## nazrey

KUALA LUMPUR | Banyan Tree | 200m+ | 55 fl | U/C
KUALA LUMPUR | Face Platinum Suites | 51 fl | U/C
KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Felda | 200m+ | 50 fl | T/O











View from Living Area by iambrianwong, on Flickr



>


----------



## nazrey

*Face Platinum Suites | 51 fl *





















rizalhakim said:


> Fb : Face Platinum Suites at KL


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT: Aurora Tower*
Architect: Büro Ole Scheeren
Height: 268m
Floor count: 65



> *Sunrise unveils RM1.3 billion project in city centre *
> By E Jacqui Chan of theedgeproperty.com
> Wednesday, 09 November 2011 11:40
> http://www.theedgeproperty.com/news...eils-rm13-billion-project-in-city-centre.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designed by renowned architect Ole Scheeren, founding principal of
> architecture firm Büro Ole Scheeren, the building comprises five distinct
> elements — three floating elevated tower blocks and two multi-level zones
> of open horizontal slabs.
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR (Nov 9): Sunrise Bhd, a wholly-owned unit of UEM Land Holdings Bhd, has unveiled plans for its new landmark project, Angkasa Raya, which has an estimated gross development value of RM1.3 billion and is poised to be the group's new flagship development.
> 
> Situated at the intersection of Jalan Ampang and Jalan P Ramlee, directly across the Petronas Twin Towers, the building will be on the 1.59-acre site of the former Wisma Angkasa Raya, which was demolished in August 2011.
> 
> "There are obviously challenges in the world and the property market now but we believe that this building will not only be iconic in Malaysia but also the world over. Everywhere in the world, the primest of prime properties will always be sought after," said Datuk Tong Kooi Ong, chairman of Sunrise at the unveiling of the building's design on Tuesday.
> 
> Tong, who is also on the board of UEM Land, added that the development is scheduled to be launched in the fourth quarter of 2012. At a construction cost of more than half a billion ringgit, work will start early next year and the development is expected to complete in 2016.
> 
> Despite the global economic uncertainty, Tong is confident Angkasa Raya will perform well.
> 
> Standing at 268 metres with 65 floors, the development will integrate a Grade A premium office, a luxury hotel with over 200 five-star suites, over 280 high-end serviced residences, signature retail spaces and three sky levels.
> 
> "With the unobstructed view of the Petronas Twin Towers and the KL skyline, it offers a unique dinning experience," said Sunrise general manager of projects Ong Chou Wen.
> 
> The challenge, said Scheeren, was to design a building that is both respectful to and harmonious with the Petronas Twin Towers, and yet with a very different idea and qualities of architecture.
> 
> "The design of Angkasa Raya was inspired by Malaysia's multicultural and diverse society. It proposes a new model of urban and cultural inclusiveness," he said.
> 
> The offices, designed in alignment with sustainable architectural principles, are targeted at multinational companies, while the high-end serviced residences are sized from 500 to 2,000 sq ft.
> 
> The development is aiming for a Green Building Index certification. In line with its green practices, the tower facades are clad with modular aluminium sun-shading, geometrically optimised and carefully oriented to reduce solar heat gain.





rizalhakim said:


> 268m
> http://www.buro-os.com/press-release-ole-scheeren-to-build-landmark-tower-in-kuala-lumpur
> http://www.buro-os.com/angkasa-raya


Demolish work


msyukry08 said:


>





msyukry08 said:


>





nazrey said:


> AURORA TOWER (WISMA ANGKASARAYA) | Kuala Lumpur ( KLCC - Jalan Ampang ) | 62F, 41F | Proposed by Syukry Foto's, on Flickr





msyukry08 said:


>





msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## Dean_14

any updates for W hotel? 
and KL trillion?


----------



## el palmesano

incredible project!!!!

but I can't understand why they don't build a new tower in other place instead of
demolish an entire tower... haha


----------



## sepul

nazrey said:


> *UPDATE:**
> Top Tallest Buildings as November 2011*
> 1 KUALA LUMPUR | Petronas Towers | 451.9m | 88 fl
> 2 KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Telekom | 310m | 55 fl
> 3 KUALA LUMPUR | Ilham Baru Tower | 298m | 62 fl | U/C
> 4 KUALA LUMPUR | Naza Tower 1 | 272m | 50 fl | U/C‎
> 5 KUALA LUMPUR | Petronas Tower 3 | 267m | 59 fl
> 6 KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Maybank | 243.5m | 50 fl
> 7 KUALA LUMPUR | Vista Tower | 238.1m | 62 fl
> 8 KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Maxis | 212.1m | 49 fl
> 9 KUALA LUMPUR | Bangunan AM Finance | 210m | 50 fl
> KUALA LUMPUR | Kompleks Kerja Raya Tower | 210m | 37 fl | U/C
> 10 KUALA LUMPUR | The Troika | 204m | 50 fl
> 11 KUALA LUMPUR | Berjaya Times Square | 203m | 48 fl
> 12 KUALA LUMPUR | K Residence | 202m | 52 fl
> 13 KUALA LUMPUR | Lot G Office Tower 2 | 200m | 37 fl | U/C
> 
> UNKNOWN HEIGHT (200m+)
> KUALA LUMPUR | Pavilion Residences | 50 fl
> KUALA LUMPUR | Banyan Tree | 200m+ | 55 fl | U/C
> KUALA LUMPUR | The Sentral Residences | 200m+ | 52 fl | U/C
> KUALA LUMPUR | Face Platinum Suites | 51 fl | U/C
> KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Felda | 200m+ | 50 fl | T/O
> KUALA LUMPUR | Platinum Residences | 50+ fl | U/C
> 
> Coming Soon
> KUALA LUMPUR | Aurora Tower | 268m | 65 fl
> KUALA LUMPUR | W Hotel & Residences | 232m | 50 fl
> 
> COMPLETED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UNDER CONSTRUCTIONS
> 
> 
> UNKNOWN HEIGHT (200m+)
> 
> 
> 
> Coming Soon



Nazrey, from the latest info Ilham Baru Tower is going to be 314.5m right? so IB Tower is going to be a supertall after all.. taller than TM Tower and Maha Nakhon in Bangkok


----------



## nazrey

Could you give me the actual source that IB Tower is going to be 314.5m?!


----------



## sepul

^^ well some guy in IB Tower thread said so.. and he provided better rendering too, so I bet he had the actual source.. other guy said that they're currently finishing the substructure, and the tower will start to rise late Q1 next year.. come to think of it, haven't you visited the thread since then??


----------



## nazrey

*Scottish varsity in Putrajaya by 2014*
THE MALAY MAIL TEAM Tuesday, November 15th, 2011 23:28:00 
http://mmail.com.my/content/86249-scottish-varsity-putrajaya-2014

Scottish university Heriot-Watt and Putrajaya Holdings Sdn Bhd today announced a commitment to provide top level higher education opportunities in Malaysia at a signing ceremony attended by senior Scottish and Malaysian government representatives, academicians and business executives.

Heriot-Watt University, located in Edinburgh, Scotland, signed an agreement with Putrajaya Holdings to lease a campus, which is due for completion in 2014. A submission to the Ministry of Higher Education initiating the licensing process has been made to this end.

The announcement was made together by Putrajaya chief executive officer Datuk Azlan Abdul Karimand the University’s principal Prof Steve Chapman. Joining the proceedings and the unveiling of architectural designs of the planned campus were the Scottish Cabinet Secretary for Education and Lifelong Learning, Michael Russell MSP, as well as Putrajaya Holdings chairman Datuk Ishak Imam Abas.

With an initial investment of RM130 million, the campus will eventually accommodate 4,000 students on a range of courses in science, engineering, business, mathematics and design.

“As an established provider of international and transnational education, coupled with its success in Dubai, Heriot-Watt University was the clear choice for delivering a stellar education offering and a new campus in Malaysia," said Azlan.

“We recognise that the benefits of this partnership will go much further than creating an environment for learning. It will deliver opportunities for economic development and growth through supporting future generations of business and academic professionals and carve out even stronger links between our countries. We are very much looking forward to the exciting journey that lies ahead.”

Chapman said: “Opening a campus in Malaysia is an incredibly exciting development for us. We are delighted to be in a position to announce our plans to establish a new campus in Putrajaya, which further extends our global reach.

“The move will see Heriot-Watt University provide the opportunity for thousands of students from Malaysia and international markets to take advantage of the same top-level degree courses available in the UK.

“This builds on Heriot-Watt’s highly successful establishment of a campus in Dubai in 2005 and cements both the commitment to providing accessible, high quality learning opportunities around the world and our drive to secure valuable, mutually beneficial relationships with students, industry and government on an international scale.

“In addition to the 8,000 students based in Scotland, we currently deliver degree programmes to 13,000 people studying around the world, through distance learning, international academic learning partners and our campus in Dubai.”

Work on the new branch campus will commence in early 2012.


----------



## nazrey

*Heriot-Watt wins global tender to establish £20m campus in Malaysia*
Date: 15 Nov 2011
http://www.hw.ac.uk/news-events/201...national-tender-establish-malaysia-campus.htm










An artist's impression of Heriot-Watt University's new Malaysia Campus

Heriot-Watt University has been chosen to establish a new campus in Malaysia, one of the fastest growing economies in the world, at an investment of £20 million.

The University was chosen as winner of the major international tender by the Malaysian Government and Putrajaya Holdings Sdn Bhd, the company behind the delivery of the campus, in recognition of its strong reputation for creating diverse research and development opportunities and solid strong track record of success in linking with industry, commerce and the wider society.

The announcement will be made at a high profile event being held in Putrajaya tomorrow (Tuesday 15 November), which will be attended by Heriot-Watt’s Principal, Professor Steve Chapman, Michael Russell, the Scottish Government Cabinet Secretary for Education and Lifelong Learning and Y Bhg Datuk Azlan Abdul Karim, CEO of Putrajaya Holdings.


----------



## nazrey

Heriot-Watt University has been chosen to establish a new campus in Malaysia, one of the fastest growing economies in the world at an investment of £20 million.

Malaysia Campus at sunset by HeriotWattUni, on Flickr

Malaysia Campus entrance by HeriotWattUni, on Flickr

Malaysia Campus aerial view by HeriotWattUni, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

yup but they still not given the actual sources yet..


----------



## nazrey

---

masjid putra, putrajaya by LuqmanMisri, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*CONTINUE:*
*UPDATE: **NEW STARTED/PILLING WORK PROJECTS *
as of November 2011



>


*THE SENTRAL RESIDENCES*
2X 52F





















msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*PLAZA ATRIUM*










Demolition the old buildding work!

Kuala Lumpur Pano1 by Benthichi, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano

incredible!


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *KL TRILLION*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sides of KL by z . a . n . a, on Flickr


>>>


adiyon84 said:


> Kuala Lumpur from my office..
> taken Sept. 19, 2011..


----------



## nazrey

*SIXCEYLON*












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*CONTINUE:*
*UPDATE: **NEW STARTED/PILLING WORK PROJECTS *
as of November 2011

      

        

        









      
[/QUOTE]

*ONGOING PROJECTS*
as of November 2011



>


----------



## nazrey

---


----------



## nazrey

*One Bukit Ceylon Hotel Suites *
Bukit Ceylon





















msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Neo Cyber Office* (NEW)


James Foong said:


> *Neo Cyber Office*


----------



## nazrey

*CSF Computer Exchange Data Center*


James Foong said:


> *CSF Computer Exchange Data Center*


----------



## nazrey

*Shaftsbury Square*


James Foong said:


> *Shaftsbury Square*
> 
> 1


----------



## nazrey

*Sentral Vista*












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Heriot-Watt University has been chosen to establish a new campus in Malaysia, one of the fastest growing economies in the world at an investment of £20 million.
> 
> Malaysia Campus aerial view by HeriotWattUni, on Flickr


Location








http://www.flickr.com/photos/chuvaness/4804065147/in/photostream/

Putrajaya, Malaysia by polytikus, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/51412526


4G5 Ministry of Transport Building



James Foong said:


> *4G5 Ministry of Transport Building - 10 storey / 4 storey basement*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/qifahs/6408653279/


----------



## nazrey

*SUASANA SIMFONI*












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## Dean_14

nazrey said:


> *Heriot-Watt wins global tender to establish £20m campus in Malaysia*
> Date: 15 Nov 2011
> http://www.hw.ac.uk/news-events/201...national-tender-establish-malaysia-campus.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An artist's impression of Heriot-Watt University's new Malaysia Campus
> 
> Heriot-Watt University has been chosen to establish a new campus in Malaysia, one of the fastest growing economies in the world, at an investment of £20 million.
> 
> The University was chosen as winner of the major international tender by the Malaysian Government and Putrajaya Holdings Sdn Bhd, the company behind the delivery of the campus, in recognition of its strong reputation for creating diverse research and development opportunities and solid strong track record of success in linking with industry, commerce and the wider society.
> 
> The announcement will be made at a high profile event being held in Putrajaya tomorrow (Tuesday 15 November), which will be attended by Heriot-Watt’s Principal, Professor Steve Chapman, Michael Russell, the Scottish Government Cabinet Secretary for Education and Lifelong Learning and Y Bhg Datuk Azlan Abdul Karim, CEO of Putrajaya Holdings.


another awesome green project in Malaysia:banana:


----------



## Dean_14

nazrey said:


> *SUASANA SIMFONI*


this project is just right behind pavilion!


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT:
Sarawakians win architecture competition*
Posted on October 1, 2011, Saturday
http://www.theborneopost.com/2011/10/01/sarawakians-win-architecture-competition/










TOP DESIGN: (From left) Minister in the Prime Minister’s Department Datuk 
Seri Idris Jala presents the award to Lau. Also seen are Kueh, Ngu Ung Hieng 
from Arkitek KDI Sdn Bhd, OSK’s Ong Ju Xing, and Persatuan Arkitek Malaysia 
president Saifuddin Ahmad.

KUCHING: Arkitek KDI Sdn Bhd, in collaboration with Alan Kueh, has won the first prize for OSK Holdings Berhad’s recent Master Planning and Architectural Concept Design Competition.

Both Arkitek KDI Sdn Bhd led by Datuk John KS Lau and Kueh are from Sarawak. It is learned that this was the fourth time Arkitek KDI Sdn Bhd competed in national competition, where they have won a prize each time.

The competition called for an iconic response to a prime site of 2.93 acres in Kuala Lumpur currently occupied by the existing OSK Building and an adjacent vacant plot at Jalan Ampang.

Thirty-four entries were received from across the country under Stage 1 with only five entries shortlisted for Stage 2.

*The winning scheme comprises a 60-storey building divided into three components, office/meeting/convention, serviced apartments, and luxury hotel.*

Levels 1 to 23 are designated as office space to match the existing OSK Office Building. Both office towers are linked by a minimalist sky bridge on the uppermost office floors, which would facilitate inter-office interaction.

The remaining levels are divided into serviced apartments (180 rooms) at intermediate levels and 6-star luxury hotel (200 rooms) on the highest floors of the building to maximise views.

The total built up area for the tower will be 1.4 million square feet with 900 new car parks. The total estimated cost is RM400 million.

The jury admired the elegant and timeless quality of the winning submission which complements the existing OSK Building design. With consideration given to green technology, sustainability, economical construction methodology and flexible office space, the submission stood out as the most impressive design solution.

The new OSK Tower is intended to be a banking hub for Kuala Lumpur boasting conference and convention facilities on the podium block facing Jalan Ampang.

With the integrated hotel and serviced apartment facilities, it will be the ideal destination for local and international banking communities.



rizalhakim said:


> the winner
> *OSK SQUARE*


----------



## Dean_14

i prefer the other design than the winning design..


----------



## nazrey

* MID VALLEY CITY PHASE 3*












>





msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## Dean_14

how many floor ? look like 40 plus


----------



## Manneken3000

Thank you great parking of Midvalley


----------



## nazrey

*The Icon Residence*




























Matrade 02 by ToySoldier Photography, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Lot 3C5 & Boulevard Plaza


nazrey said:


> Lot 3C5 & Boulevard Plaza





nazrey said:


> A street in Putrajaya by digiputz, on Flickr
> 
> I want to work in a building that looks like that by digiputz, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Boulevard Square (COMPLETED)*
http://www.trwasia.net/Boulevard_Square.html
Located opposite the Palace of Justice and offering a breathtaking facade, Boulevard Square represents numerous milestones in architectural concept and design. The building complex is offset to create a public open space, facing Putrajaya Boulevard and consists of approximately 320,000 ft² NFA in 2 towers of premium office accommodation with a café/restaurant being located in a separate building.


----------



## nazrey

*SUMMER SUITES*












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Future Launch*
> Name	:	2C14 - Green Commercial Building (GBI Platinum)
> Location	:	Precinct 2, Putrajaya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.p-perdana.com/


*NEW PROJECT: 2C14*
---


----------



## nazrey

*ST. JOHN WOODS RESIDENCE*
http://www.theedgeproperty.com/images/stories/0stjohn-picturecolour.jpg


















msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

amazing projects!!


----------



## nazrey

*MENARA HAP SENG 2*












dengilo said:


>


----------



## sepul

IB Tower |274m | U/C



rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

impressing tower!!


----------



## nazrey

rizalhakim said:


> ^^wow!!!!
> http://www.rochowski.net/2299342/I-B-Tower-construction


----------



## nazrey

*MENARA BUKIT CEYLON*












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS*
as of December 2011



>


*UPDATE: Top Tallest Projects in KL*
*As of December 2011*
Ilham Baru Tower | 274m | 62 fl | U/C
Naza Tower | 272m | 50 fl | U/C
Petronas Tower 3 | 267m | 59 fl | T/O
Kompleks Kerja Raya Tower | 210m | 37 fl | U/C
Lot G Office Tower 2 | 200m | 37 fl | U/C

 







 

Banyan Tree Signatures KL | 55 fl | U/C
The Sentral Residences | 2x52 fl | U/C
Face Platinum Suites | 51 fl | U/C
Menara Felda | 50 fl | T/O
Le Nouvel Tower 1 | 49 fl | U/C
Q Sentral | 49 fl | U/C
St. Regis Hotel & Residences | 48 fl | U/C
The Ritz Corporate Suites & Residences | 2x47 fl | U/C

      









*NEW PROJECTS 2011!*
KL Metropolis Landmark Tower | 100 fl+
Menara Tradewinds | 300m | 60 fl | 230m | 55 fl
Aurora Tower | 268m | 65 fl 
W Hotel & Residences | 232m | 50 fl 
OSK Square | 60 fl


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETTING SOON!*


----------



## nazrey

*FELDA TOWER | Kuala Lumpur ( KLCC - Platinum Park ) | 50F*



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6481412701/

View from Living Area by iambrianwong, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Grand Hyatt KUALA LUMPUR*












> One of the more notable design features of the project will be the hotel lobby. *Instead of being on the ground level, it will be at the top of the building.* When guests enter the building to check in, they will ride the express lifts to the lobby where impressive 360-degree views of downtown Kuala Lumpur will greet them.



KLCC by Harry Pardosa, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6481340367/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6481336761/









Kuala Lumpur by Starlynchimes, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/smartfirecat/6081582364/


----------



## nazrey

*BINJAI TOWER | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Binjai ) | 35F*




















Kuala Lumpur at night by Shiha's World, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

* Integra Tower - 40F*


















by haikalcool2u








by silverian86


----------



## nazrey

*CIMB INVESTMENT BANK TOWER | Kuala Lumpur ( KL Sentral - Lot A ) | 40F*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6481434773/


----------



## Kohen_Heim32

nice projects and beautiful city.. a couple of new supertalls (other than just Petronas) and Koala Lumpur will be the best in the region :colgate:


----------



## tomaserif

Kohen_Heim32 said:


> nice projects and beautiful city.. a couple of new supertalls (other than just Petronas) and Koala Lumpur will be the best in the region :colgate:


too bad its not famous for Koalas ... lulz


----------



## nazrey

*BANK RAKYAT TWIN TOWERS | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Travers ) | 38F, 33F*











msyukry08 said:


>



View from home on a good day... on a bad day, it's much hazier by TidgeH, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*348 SENTRAL (SHELL TOWER & ASCOTT SENTRAL) | Kuala Lumpur ( KL Sentral ) | 33F, 21F*












sam79 said:


> Today Progress
> 
> 
> 021220111436 by suff79, on Flickr
> 
> 021220111437 by suff79, on Flickr



View from home on a good day... on a bad day, it's much hazier by TidgeH, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_14

a few 40 + project are rising soon
vipod, quadro, soho, naza tower,


----------



## nazrey

*Naza Tower | 272m | 50 fl *











sam79 said:


> IMG_4744 by suff79, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_4737 by suff79, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_14

thumbs up!
taller than felda tower!


----------



## nazrey

*KKR Tower | 37 fl | 210m*

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6350186225/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6350892664/


----------



## CarltonHill

I like the Felda Building..


----------



## Dean_14

KKR is the modernest building in that area!..


----------



## nazrey

*Lot 2C2*












nazrey said:


> *Lot 2C2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/k_amri/6225523012/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/radenphotography/6543914713/in/photostream/


----------



## Sid Vicious

the skyscrapers in KL grow like mushrooms!


----------



## nazrey

*SOHO SUITES @ KLCC ( Jalan Perak ) | 45F*










msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Vipod*











msyukry08 said:


> VIPOD


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE: Top 10 Tallest Projects in ASEAN*
*As of December 2011*
1 VIETNAM - HANOI | Vietinbank Tower | 363m | 68 fl | U/C
2 THAILAND - BANGKOK | MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences | 313m | 75 fl | U/C
3 PHLIPPINES - MANILA | The Stratford Residences | 312m | 70 fl | U/C
4 PHLIPPINES - MANILA | Gramercy Residences | 302m | 71 fl | U/C 
5 MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Ilham Baru Tower | 274m | 62 fl | U/C
6 MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Naza Tower | 272m | 50 fl | U/C
7 MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Aurora Tower | 268m | 65 fl | Prep
8 VIETNAM - HANOI | Lotte Center | 267m | 65 fl | U/C
9 THAILAND - BANGKOK | The River | 265m | 73 fl | T/O
10 INDONESIA - JAKARTA | Ciputra World Jakarta | 265m | 52 fl+ | U/C

    

     



> Topped Out Projects 2011
> VIETNAM - HANOI | Hanoi Landmark Tower | 336m | 72 fl | T/O
> MALAYSIA – KUALA LUMPUR | Petronas Tower 3 | 267m | 59 fl | T/O
> THAILAND - BANGKOK | The River | 265m | 73 fl | T/O





> Top 10 Tallest Buildings in ASEAN
> As of December 2011
> 1 MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Petronas Towers | 452 m | 88 fl
> 2 VIETNAM - HANOI | Vietinbank Tower | 363m | 68 fl | U/C
> 3 VIETNAM - HANOI | Keangnam Hanoi Landmark Tower | 336m | 70 fl
> 4 THAILAND - BANGKOK | MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences | 313m | 75 fl | U/C
> 5 PHLIPPINES - MANILA | The Stratford Residences | 312m | 70 fl | U/C
> 6 MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Telekom | 310m | 55 fl
> 7 THAILAND - BANGKOK | Baiyoke Tower II | 304m | 85 fl
> 8 PHLIPPINES - MANILA | Gramercy Residences | 302m | 71 fl | U/C
> 9 SINGAPORE - Republic Plaza | 280.1m | 66 fl
> SINGAPORE - United Overseas Bank Plaza | 280.1m | 66 fl
> SINGAPORE - Overseas Union Bank Centre | 280.1m | 63 fl
> 10 MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Ilham Baru Tower | 274m | 62 fl | U/C


*UPDATE: Top Tallest Projects in Kuala Lumpur*
*As of December 2011*
Ilham Baru Tower | 274m | 62 fl | U/C
Naza Tower | 272m | 50 fl | U/C
Petronas Tower 3 | 267m | 59 fl | T/O
Kompleks Kerja Raya Tower | 210m | 37 fl | U/C
Lot G Office Tower 2 | 200m | 37 fl | U/C

 







 

Banyan Tree Signatures KL | 55 fl | U/C
The Sentral Residences | 2x52 fl | U/C
Face Platinum Suites | 51 fl | U/C
Menara Felda | 50 fl | T/O
Le Nouvel Tower 1 | 49 fl | U/C
Q Sentral | 49 fl | U/C
St. Regis Hotel & Residences | 48 fl | U/C
The Ritz Corporate Suites & Residences | 2x47 fl | U/C

      









*NEW PROJECTS 2011!*
KL Metropolis Landmark Tower | 100 fl+
Menara Tradewinds | 300m | 60 fl | 230m | 55 fl
Aurora Tower | 268m | 65 fl 
W Hotel & Residences | 232m | 50 fl 
OSK Square | 60 fl

    



> *SOME PROJECT PROPOSALS IN SOUTH EAST ASIA*
> INDONESIA - JAKARTA | The Signature Tower | 638m | 111 fl | Pro
> INDONESIA - JAKARTA | BUMN Tower | 600m | 111 fl | Pro
> VIETNAM - HANOI | PetroVietnam tower | 412m | 79 fl |App
> VIETNAM - SAIGON | Saigon Centre | 386m | 88 fl | Pro
> THAILAND - PATTAYA | Ocean One | 367m | 1204ft | 91 fl | App
> MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Four Seasons Place | 320m | 65 fl | App
> MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Tradewinds 1 | 300m | 60 fl | App
> PHILIPPINES - MANILA | Grand Hyatt Hotel | 250m | 66 fl | App
> PHILIPPINES - MANILA | Trump Tower Manila | 250m | 60 fl | Prep ‎
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR | KL Metropolis Landmark Tower | 100 fl+ | App
> HANOI | The Vanphu Victoria | 80 fl | App
> JAKARTA | Khatulistiwa Tower | 72 fl | Pro
> JAKARTA | Pacific Place Phase II | 70 fl | Pro
> JAKARTA | St. Moris Tower | 65 fl | App
> JAKARTA | Mega Kuningan Park | 65 fl+ | Pro


----------



## nazrey

*Lot 2C2*


D_Y2k.2^ said:


> Some updates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They r currently installing the glass "fins"


----------



## nazrey

*Boulevard Plaza*












D_Y2k.2^ said:


> Some updates:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white outter line doesnt seem to fit in. Grey would have been better


----------



## nazrey

*Coming soon 2013-2014*


----------



## Dean_14

nazrey said:


> * THE RITZ CORPORATE SUITES & RESIDENCES *
> ( Jalan Sultan Ismail ) | 2X 47F


so excited to see this after so long !!


----------



## Manneken3000

sepul said:


> ^^ yup.. the city is booming with constructions.. like many other cities in the region :cheers:


and building soon to be empty more tall towers...


----------



## Dean_14

Manneken3000 said:


> and building soon to be empty more tall towers...


i dont think so.. 
the occupancy of Office tower are quite well in KL


----------



## nazrey

*MENARA HAP SENG 2 *
( Jalan Tengah ) | 30F












nazrey said:


> MY-Oct-XI-KL-Hopon-Hopoff-0065 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT: Holiday Inn Express*
Bukit Bintang



rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## Dean_14

what about the new project beside plaza rakyat
the Robertson?


----------



## Dean_14

rizalhakim said:


> RANTAI KUASA CONDOMINIUM @ SRI HARTAMAS.
> Architect - Atelier ADT Akitek (Asia) Sdn. Bhd.


and this one?


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Coming soon 2013-2014*


*CONTINUE: No.8 - Public Mutual Tower*
( Jalan Raja Chulan ) | 40F 












msyukry08 said:


>



DSCF8343 by usiruk, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

^^ *No.9 - SOHO SUITES *
( Jalan Perak ) | 45F 











msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## Dean_14

icemango said:


>


rendering


----------



## Dean_14

New Project



rizalhakim said:


> Redevelopment of Little India
> Developer - MRCB
> Architect - Veritas Architects
> credits to Muhammad N.A Studio


----------



## nazrey

*No.9 - SETIA SKY RESIDENCES*
( Jalan Raja Muda Abdul Aziz ) | 4X 40F 

































Kuala Lumpur - View from Lake Titiwangsa by Shiha's World, on Flickr

kuala lumpur - malaysia by Greenes Music, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

> Menara Kuala Lumpur (KL Tower) from my Hotel Impiana room windo by thomas pix, on Flickr


*NEW PROJECT:*
*Extreme Equatorial makeover*
By Vasantha GanesanPublished: 2011/11/10
http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/iequakl-2/Article/index_html










Kuala Lumpur: Hotel Equatorial Kuala Lumpur may be torn down under an extreme makeover, reflecting rising competition among hotels as Malaysia's tourism industry grows.

It could also mean that the 38-year-old hotel will be the fourth structure along the busy Jalan Sultan Ismail to be earmarked for rebuilding.

Malaysia wants to triple tourism receipts to RM168 billion in 2020 from last year's figure of RM56.5 billion by attracting 46 per cent more visitors.

Hotel Equatorial will close from April 1 2012.

It is understood that the hotel management had informed its staff a few weeks ago on its plans to temporarily cease operations from March 31 2012.

"We are intending to do a major upgrading exercise that will involve the closure of the hotel," said its general manager Alan Ong.

"The hotel was built and designed for the 1960s and today there is a need to upgrade. (In order) to stay relevant in the business, we have to do the upgrading," Ong said.

Equatorial KL, which opened for business in 1973, was last renovated some eight years ago.

The hotel has a room inventory of 275 and sits on a land covering close to 85,000 sq ft, which according to industry estimates is worth as much as RM250 million.

Hotels have to regularly undergo renovation and refurbishment exercise in order to remain competitive in the market. 

Competition is expected to be stiff, with several new hotel openings and extensions announced in the Kuala Lumpur city centre including Grand Hyatt, Impiana KLCC and the Banyan Tree Signatures. 

Meanwhile, Ong was unable to say how long the hotel will be closed for upgrading works.

According to sources, it could take up to three years before the hotel will be able to open for business, as there are plans to tear down the building. 

Messages left by Business Times at Equatorial KL's corporate office to obtain details on the project were left unreturned.

Nevertheless, a search on the Internet revealed that the owners had submitted and obtained approval as early as last year from Kuala Lumpur City Hall for the proposed makeover.

In February 2011, Business Times quoted Tradewinds Corp Bhd's chairman Tan Sri Megat Najmuddin Megat Khas as saying, "TCB plans to demolish both Komplex Antarabangsa and Crowne Plaza Mutiara Hotel to make way for a new property project". 

In September 2011, Kuala Lumpur mayor Tan Sri Ahmad Fuad Ismail said TCB had been granted a development order for Hotel Istana, which is located at the corner of Jalan Sultan Ismail and Jalan Raja Chulan.

However, as at press time, it is still unclear when these buildings will be demolished. 

Hotel Equatorial's website states it is located in three major Asia Pacific countries with seven properties in the group. 

In Malaysia, the Equatorial hotels are in Penang, Cameron Highlands, Bangi and Malacca.

The properties abroad are in Shanghai, China and Ho Chi Minh in Vietnam.


----------



## nazrey

*CONSTRUCTIONS AROUND KLCC*
_Coming soon 2014-2015_











nazrey said:


> *Coming soon 2013-2014*


----------



## nazrey

*No.1 - LE NOUVEL TOWERS *
( KLCC ) | 49F, 43F












rizalhakim said:


> yeap its moving babay!!!!:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## nazrey

*No.2 - Integra Tower - 40F | The Intermark Mall - 5F*
( Jalan Tun Razak ) 




















azey said:


>


----------



## el palmesano

great towers!


----------



## Azrain98

awww.....so like it...DDD


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT: Bandar Malaysia (the first Malaysian carbon-neutral city)*








nazrey said:


> http://www.1mdb.com.my/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bandar Malaysia
> The urban redevelopment of the old airport in Sungai Besi is designed to support Greater KL as a new engine of growth. Bandar Malaysia will promote liveability as a distinctive urban character for Greater KL as it competes for talent, wealth and investments in the global arena.


LOCATION:
Maju Expressway (KL-Putrajaya Expressway) & Royal Malaysian Air Force (RMAF) Sungai Besi Redevelopment site

DSC_11663 by rushat76, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*No.3 - BINJAI TOWER *
( Jalan Binjai ) | 35F



















Under construction by @withcuriosity, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Dean_14 said:


> Desperately hope that fourseason will start the construction by this year!!


I'm afraid that KLIFD would start before Four Seasons Place project...


msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*GREATER KL PROJECTS!*


----------



## sepul

nazrey said:


> I'm afraid that KLIFD would start before Four Seasons Place project...


yeah still no news on 4Seasons.. I look forward to these two other projects in KLCC's vicinity instead:-

Lot K- will be taller than TM Tower[310m] (according to James Foong), construction may start end of this year

Lot 91- according to the scale model probably gonna surpass 350m.. gonna start slightly behind Lot K schedule (according to Brannix)


----------



## agliati2005

Amazing city. Chile should certainly follow its steps 
The city is developing very very fast!


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


>


*1. Empire City*
Damansara Perdana


----------



## nazrey

*2. Empire Damansara*
Damansara Perdana


----------



## nazrey

*3. Glomac Damansara*
Taman Tun Dr Ismail




























*4. The Paradigm*
Kelana Jaya


----------



## nazrey

*5 - PJ Sentral Garden City*
Petaling Jaya










*6 - MATRADE Exhibition and Convention Centre*
Off Jalan Duta










*7 - The Olive 108*
Jalan Ampang

















*8 - MAJU LINQ*


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *GREATER KL PROJECTS!*





> *1. Empire City*
> Damansara Perdana



























photos by D_Y2k.2^


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *2. Empire Damansara*
> Damansara Perdana











Crdt to Ace

Views from E1-30-5 Bukit Utama Condo by kip_katootje, on Flic


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *3. Glomac Damansara*
> Taman Tun Dr Ismail




















Source: jepakazoid_82 from Lowyat forum


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *4. The Paradigm*
> Kelana Jaya



The Paradigm by seetan2006, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *5 - PJ Sentral Garden City*
> Petaling Jaya


>>>


msyukry08 said:


> PJ Sentral


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *6 - MATRADE Exhibition and Convention Centre*
> Off Jalan Duta


>>>


dengilo said:


>


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *7 - The Olive 108*
> Jalan Ampang


http://www.olive108.com.my/


----------



## JJFC

like Caracas Venezuela this great city!!!


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *8 - MAJU LINQ*
> Bandar Tasik Selatan











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/59646035








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/59646022


----------



## nazrey

*ICON CITY* 
Petaling Jaya ( Sungei Way ) | 2X 45F 





















msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Petaling Jaya Commercial Centre (PJCC)*
Off Jalan PJS2 near Bandar Sunway



























http://www.iproperty.com.my/developments/2313/Stella


----------



## nazrey

*SUNWAY NEXIS *
Petaling Jaya ( Kota Damansara )


----------



## nazrey

*MENARA LGB & THE GREENS *
( Taman Tun Dr Ismail )










MENARA LGB


patchay said:


> Menara LGB progress



THE GREENS


----------



## nazrey

*M-CITY *
( Jalan Ampang )


----------



## XNeo

..since Nazrey posted projects around greater KL area ,shall we change this thread title to 'Greater Kuala Lumpur' ?
(and merge with other related threads )


----------



## nazrey

XNeo said:


> ..since Nazrey posted projects around greater KL area ,shall we change this thread title to 'Greater Kuala Lumpur' ?
> (and merge with other related threads )


Good idea...PETALING JAYA thread was merged here already since long time ago and if this happen again ...PUTRAJAYA thread must be part of it here!
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=398642&page=29


----------



## sepul

^^ Cyberjaya also.. let's do it guys!


----------



## nazrey

THE PLACE @ Cyberjaya


----------



## nazrey

Pacific Place, Ara Damansara


















http://forum.lowyat.net/topic/1459517/all


----------



## nazrey

*C180 *
Cheras





















rizalhakim said:


>


*Sunway VeloCity*
Cheras
http://www.sunwayvelocity.com/










*IVA HOME & VIVATEL*
( Jalan Loke Yew )


----------



## nazrey

_*GREATER KUALA LUMPUR*_


----------



## nazrey

*Lot 2C2 (4 STAR Business Class Hotel) & Promenade @ 8*



>





nazrey said:


> *Lot 2C2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/adibizhar/6162726888/





nazrey said:


> *Promenade @ 8*
> http://www.pjh.com.my/brochure/[email protected]



DSC_0809 by Jeghi, on Flickr


----------



## sepul

nazrey said:


> _*GREATER KUALA LUMPUR*_


that's a false statement (7 of 10 Malaysians live in cities by 2020) because as of *2011* more than *73%* of Malaysians live in urban areas.. 

Malaysia is the only country in the world where urbanization/ cities are growing faster than in China :cheers:



> The One Country Where Cities Are Growing Faster Than In China
> 
> Joe Weisenthal | February 17, 2011
> 
> Urbanization is obviously one of the big trends in the emerging world, and no country is as synonymous with urbanization as China is.
> 
> *The only country urbanizing faster? Malaysia.*


----------



## nazrey

That urbanization prospect is not about only in Greater KL right. That's about Malaysians live in urban in the whole country but still impress statistic!
But Most of Malaysians live in Selangor..Their quarter of Malaysian population live in this state Hmmmm


----------



## sepul

^^ yes.. it's the prospect for the whole country.. I think it's VERY impressive because we have always heard about how fast cities are growing in China, while in fact it's even more robust right at our doorstep :cheers:


----------



## wjfox

As requested by Nazrey, I have merged the Putrajaya and Cyberjaya threads.


----------



## nazrey

_*The Largest Intermodal Transportation Hub 
KL SENTRAL & Brickfield 
*_

















      


[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6734532475/]
Kuala Lumpur city scape with Sunrise by Calvin Seak, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Platinum Park
KLCC* 

  










P1010594 by /Wouter, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE: Top Tallest Projects in KL*
As of February 2012
Ilham Baru Tower | 274m | 62 fl | U/C
Naza Tower | 272m | 50 fl | U/C
Menara Felda | 250m+ | 50 fl | T/O
W Hotel & Residences | 232m | 50 fl | U/C
Banyan Tree Signatures KL | 220m+ | 55 fl | U/C
Kompleks Kerja Raya Tower | 210m | 37 fl | U/C
Lot G Office Tower | 200m | 37 fl | U/C

      

UNKNOWN HEIGHT
PLATINUM PARK RESIDENCES | 53 fl | U/C
The Sentral Residences | 2x52 fl | U/C
Face Platinum Suites | 51 fl | U/C
Le Nouvel Tower 1 | 49 fl | U/C
Q Sentral | 49 fl | U/C
St. Regis Hotel & Residences | 48 fl | U/C
The Ritz Corporate Suites & Residences | 2x47 fl | U/C
Soho Suites | 45 fl | U/C
The Crest | 44 fl | U/C
Verticas Residensi Condominiums | 43 fl | U/C
Grand Hyatt Hotel | 42 fl | T/O
Vipod Residences | 41 fl | U/C
Public Mutual Tower | 40 fl | U/C
CIMB Investment Bank Tower | 40 fl | U/C
Fraser Residence Kuala Lumpur | 40 fl | U/C
Binjai 8 | 40 fl | U/C
Suasana Simfoni | 3x40 fl | U/C
Integra Tower | 40 fl | U/C
SetiaSky Residences | 4x40 fl | U/C

      






















































































NEW PROJECTS
KL Metropolis Landmark Tower | 100 fl+
Menara Tradewinds | 300m | 60 fl | 230m | 55 fl
Aurora Tower | 268m | 65 fl 
OSK Square | 60 fl
The Robertson | 45, 40 fl 
The Elements | 2x42 fl 
KL Eco City | 50++fl


----------



## denizpolat

Wow , projects are stunning, loves from Turkey


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *1. Empire City*
> Damansara Perdana


UPDATE:


Ethaniel83 said:


> Empire City is rising up


----------



## sepul

finally all of Greater KL in one thread.. kudos nazrey and wjfox :cheers:


----------



## XNeo

Dean_14 said:


> lot k will be built very soon..


how soon ?


----------



## Akak

nazrey said:


> That project will develop in 3 phases. The largest convention centre of Malaysia which is part of the project is in progress already!


akak nye opis just beside Matrade Centre.....proud lak


----------



## nazrey

*Face Platinum Suites*
Phase 1 - 51-storey Soho (733units)





















msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*THE SENTRAL RESIDENCES *
( KL Sentral - Lot D ) | 2X 52F





















msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*ST. REGIS HOTEL & RESIDENCES *
( KL Sentral - Lot C ) | 48F












msyukry08 said:


>














anderson8888 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Le Nouvel *
49 fl











msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Q Sentral *
49 fl




































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6854221424/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6854150478/


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *NEW ICONIC LANDMARKS: Top Tallest Projects in KUALA LUMPUR*
> As of April 2012
> 1. Ilham Baru Tower | 274m | 58 fl
> 2. Naza Tower | 272m | 50 fl
> 3. W Hotel & Residences | 232m | 50 fl
> 4. Banyan Tree Signatures | 220m+ | 55 fl
> 5. Kompleks Kerja Raya Tower | 210m | 37 fl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 KUALA LUMPUR | Petronas Towers | 451.9m | 88 fl
> 2 KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Telekom | 310m | 55 fl
> 3 KUALA LUMPUR | Ilham Baru Tower | 274m | 58 fl
> 4 KUALA LUMPUR | Naza Tower | 272m | 50 fl
> 5 KUALA LUMPUR | Petronas Tower 3 | 267m | 59 fl
> 6 KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Maybank | 243.5m | 50 fl
> 7 KUALA LUMPUR | Vista Tower | 238.1m | 62 fl
> 8 KUALA LUMPUR | W Hotel & Residences | 232m | 50 fl
> 9 KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Felda | 225m+ | 50 fl
> 10 KUALA LUMPUR | Banyan Tree Signatures | 220m+ | 55 fl
> 11 KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Maxis | 212.1m | 49 fl
> 12 KUALA LUMPUR | Bangunan AM Finance | 210m | 50 fl
> KUALA LUMPUR | Kompleks Kerja Raya Tower | 210m | 37 fl
> 13 KUALA LUMPUR | The Troika 1 | 204m | 50 fl
> 14 KUALA LUMPUR | Berjaya Times Square | 203m | 48 fl
> 15 KUALA LUMPUR | K Residence | 202m | 52 fl
> 16 KUALA LUMPUR | Pavilion Residences | 200m+ | 50 fl
> 17 KUALA LUMPUR | KL Sentral Lot G Office Tower 2 | 200m | 37 fl
> 
> *Note:*
> *UNDER CONSTRUCTION*
> *TOP OUT*
> 
> 
> 
> *UNKNOWN HEIGHT*
> The Sentral Residences | 2x52 fl | U/C
> Face Platinum Suites | 51 fl | U/C
> Le Nouvel | 49 fl | U/C
> Q Sentral | 49 fl | U/C
> St. Regis Hotel & Residences | 48 fl | U/C
> The Ritz Corporate Suites & Residences | 2x47 fl | U/C
Click to expand...

* The Ritz Corporate Suites & Residences *
2x47 fl 











msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE: GREATER KL PROJECTS AND CONSTRUCTION*


nazrey said:


> _Kuala Lumpur Only (under DBKL) _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UPDATE: Top Tallest Projects in KL*
> As of February 2012
> Ilham Baru Tower | 274m | 58 fl | U/C
> Naza Tower | 272m | 50 fl | U/C
> Menara Felda | 250m+ | 50 fl | T/O
> W Hotel & Residences | 232m | 50 fl | U/C
> Banyan Tree Signatures KL | 220m+ | 55 fl | U/C
> Kompleks Kerja Raya Tower | 210m | 37 fl | U/C
> Lot G Office Tower | 200m | 37 fl | U/C
> 
> 
> 
> > 40 fl
> Under construction projects as of February 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> < 40 fl
> Under construction projects as of February 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2495/4228442615_5a139ef32f_b.jpg





nazrey said:


> PETALING JAYA
> Major ongoing projects only as of February 2012
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=334712&page=166





nazrey said:


> PUTRAJAYA
> Major ongoing projects only as of February 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CYBERJAYA
> Major ongoing projects only as of February 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SUBANG JAYA, SHAH ALAM, KLANG
> Major ongoing projects only as of February 2012


*MATRADE Exhibition and Convention Centre* 
Jalan Khidmat Usaha, off Jalan Duta, KUALA LUMPUR
















> Kuala Lumpur suburbs by varlamov, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*KUALA LUMPUR MASSIVE DEVELOPMENTS 
KL Meropolis*
Jalan Duta










*KL Sentral*
Brickfeild










*KLCC Masterplan*
KLCC










*KLIFD (Kuala Lumpur International Financial District)*
Jalan Tun Razak, Jalan Sultan Ismail


----------



## patchay

nazrey said:


> Vista Tower
> 
> 
> UjaiDidida said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intermark. by eric_yong.rm, on Flickr
Click to expand...


Integra Tower @ The Intermark Kuala Lumpur



weiaze said:


> Mobile pix from April 26:
> 
> Intermark Integra by the farseer, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Integra by the farseer, on Flickr


A personal compilation of 600+ new projects in Greater KL+Selangor is currently underway.


----------



## nazrey

*KUALA LUMPUR COMPLETION PROJECTS 2012*
Menara Felda


archilover said:


>


Grand Hyatt



> Fountain & the city by zamanizubir, on Flickr


Integra Tower


archilover said:


> link to lrt station


Binjai 8



nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/tristanpoyser/7106259061/


348 Sentral



sam79 said:


> 021220111437 by suff79, on Flickr


CIMB INVESTMENT BANK TOWER 


sam79 said:


>


BANK RAKYAT


UjaiDidida said:


> STOP BELOW by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## kupovinatrgovina

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


Danish_guy said:


> Massive boom!!  Am i right when i say that the "twins" started the pasion for skyscrapers in KL??


----------



## nazrey

*2020 COUNTDOWN CLOCK *


CLICK TO ENLARGE

*RIVER OF LIFE*


CLICK TO ENLARGE

*Sg.Buloh-Kajang MRT Line* 


CLICK TO ENLARGE


----------



## Dean_14

KLIFD and MRT 
most exciting project


----------



## nazrey

*PUBLIC MUTUAL TOWER *
( Jalan Raja Chulan ) | 40F











>





> Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by varlamov, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Le Nouvel | 49 fl | 43 fl *












>


----------



## nazrey

*THE RITZ CORPORATE SUITES & RESIDENCES | 2X 47F*


>























> Monorail station, Kuala Lumpur by varlamov, on Flickr











http://www.flickr.com/photos/bpo-photography/6893853599/


----------



## Neungz

Huge city and lots of fantastic projects


----------



## biskut mari

*
i luuvv KL..dlm gambar mmg cantik..tp kat luar mcm hampehh*


----------



## nazrey

>


*PETALING JAYA*
*Glomac Damansara*






























patchay said:


> Credit to jepakazoid_82 of Lowyat forums:
> *Construction Updates - today: *
> 
> Phase 1 is almost completed now. Highest is 15-storeys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phase 2 - office tower owned by Lembaga Tabung Haji
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phase 3 and 4 - Glomac Damansara Retail Mall and Glomac Damansara Residences


----------



## Dean_14

great project.. i just passed by the construction site last week..


----------



## nazrey

*CYBERJAYA
Shaftbury Square*




























> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.460488207304408.105523.110338698986029&type=3


----------



## nazrey

*PUTRAJAYA*
Menara PJH [COMPLETED]
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150953258777424.414996.139599347423&type=3


----------



## patchay

*Some new proposals for Kuala Lumpur*

As Malaysia moves towards becoming a new member of the developed high-income nations club, its new urban projects now take greater inspiration from its ambition, in providing superior architectural solutions, chic and quality living and a passionate reflection of future livelihood. 


*Tradewinds Centre, Jalan Sultan Ismail, Kuala Lumpur*



>




*O2 City Kuala Lumpur - Puchong Area*



>




*Cyberjaya Gateway, Greater Kuala Lumpur*



rizalhakim said:


>




*Empire Remix City, Kuala Lumpur - USJ 1 Kesas/Subang Jaya Area*



davidwsk said:


>




*Empire City Phase 2, Kuala Lumpur - Damansara Perdana Area*



davidwsk said:


>




*The Crowd, Greater Kuala Lumpur *



davidwsk said:


>




*Tower X, Kenny Heights International Zone, Kuala Lumpur - Dutamas/Mont'Kiara Area*



davidwsk said:


>




*i-City Shah Alam, Greater Kuala Lumpur *



rizalhakim said:


>




*An apartment on Jalan Imbi *



rizalhakim said:


>




*The Square, Greater Kuala Lumpur*



rizalhakim said:


>




*UDA Avenue (Redevelopment of Bangunan Cahaya Suria and Sinar Kota), Kuala Lumpur *



davidwsk said:


>




*Brickfields Mixed Developments, Kuala Lumpur*



>




*Skypark Cyberjaya, Greater Kuala Lumpur*



rizalhakim said:


>





*EVENING DUSK: Kuala Lumpur today *



nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/omicron8726284/7661228068/



Patchay Urban Research is currently preparing to showcase more projects (still counting on monthly basis) in Greater KL.


----------



## SLASH_2

KL is very beautiful. And very fast rising up!! I Liked!!!

be in KL City at 2010. And want again!


----------



## patchay

SLASH_2 said:


> KL is very beautiful. And very fast rising up!! I Liked!!!
> 
> be in KL City at 2010. And want again!



Feel free to inform our local forums if you need help getting around.  



*******************************************




Construction started: 

*Menara Tun Razak 1 and 2, Kuala Lumpur*



nazrey said:


> *Menara Tun Razak*
> Kuala Lumpur: Expected Completion 2015
> *DEVELOPMENT COMPONENTS
> Existing Tower:*
> Typical Office Floor - 32 Levels
> M&E - 2 Levels
> 
> *New Tower:*
> Typical Office Floor	- 31 Levels
> Terrace (Level 9) - Roof Landscape, Food Court & Bridge connecting both towers
> Podium (Level 1 - 8)
> Lower and Upper Ground (2 floors)
> Basement (2 floors)
> 
> source: http://www.gdparchitects.com/projects/current/menara-tun-razak.html





UjaiDidida said:


> IMG_8889 by ujai_didida, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8890 by ujai_didida, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_8891 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## Nigel20

Kuala Lumpur is developing quite rapidly...the city has a very nice skyline.kay:


----------



## SLASH_2

patchay said:


> Feel free to inform our local forums if you need help getting around.
> 
> 
> 
> *******************************************
> terima kasih!!!
> 
> thank you!!! Minister Tourism of Malaysia visit our city - Khabarovsk - Far East of Russia at july 2012 - before Summit APEC 2012 in Vladivostok.. She is proposed open charter line before Khabarovsk and Kuala Lumpur. Very high prices on tickets on airplanes in Russia and plus transit from Seul or Beijing to KL... in 2010 i am pay 4000usd for 2 adult and child 3 year...
> but i have wish to visit KL again.. be collect money for ticket.. in future...
> thanks again!! AirAsia Super!!! Respect!!!


----------



## patchay

SLASH_2 said:


> terima kasih!!!
> 
> thank you!!! Minister Tourism of Malaysia visit our city - Khabarovsk - Far East of Russia at july 2012 - before Summit APEC 2012 in Vladivostok.. She is proposed open charter line before Khabarovsk and Kuala Lumpur. Very high prices on tickets on airplanes in Russia and plus transit from Seul or Beijing to KL... in 2010 i am pay 4000usd for 2 adult and child 3 year...
> but i have wish to visit KL again.. be collect money for ticket.. in future...
> thanks again!! AirAsia Super!!! Respect!!!


Good idea to take AirAsia from Seoul. 

I think AirAsia was asked to consider Vladivostok in the future as it has become a sister city of Kota Kinabalu, capital city of Sabah Province on our Malaysian Borneo.


----------



## RobertWalpole

KL is amazing. It's booming compared to Singapore.


----------



## SLASH_2

I think everything is based in Malaysia with high progmatichnostyu and prospects for the future, combined with oriental tale and Chinese accent - elevated transitions similar to Hong Kong ... all the best ideas in one .. we were detained at the airport in Singapore without a visa and now we will not entrance ... circled it on the plane and have the impression that in addition to a business area with a fountain lionfish Merlion rest is not particularly distinguished, ring tankers around the main island, plus a limited territory, the plan of Malaysia luckier ... Russia is not of course, but still ... thank your company for processing plant forests in the Far East ... Respect ... again

to Vladivostok still need to get day, is the capital of the Russian Far East city of Khabarovsk - from 2013 Incheon International Airport will help to develop to develop the airport as a major hub of Khabarovsk in the Far East. and we do not need to travel to Vladivostok.
Better in Hong Kong or Beijing and beyond AirAsia or Malaysian Airlines


----------



## patchay

*Some more new proposals... *


Two new skyscraper projects confirmed. 














> *Competition - Lot 91 Future Sapura Headquarters @ KL Convention Centre Open Carpark*
> 
> Thanks to Greg.
> Designed by Veritas Architects, KL
> http://www.coroflot.com/mkeuchkerian/Lot-91?country=117&specialty=8&





Bangsar Trade Centre, Kuala Lumpur




















8 Seputeh, Old Klang Road, Kuala Lumpur






















patchay said:


> *CONFIRMED: KL METROPOLIS OFFICE TOWER PLOT 7E1 & 7E2*
> 
> Location : KL Metropolis, Matrade, Kuala Lumpur
> Client : NAZA TTDI Sdn. Bhd.
> Our Role : Civil & Structural Engineering Consultancy Services
> Project Description : Proposed 1 block of 45 storey & 1 block of 35 Storey office tower with 2 level of basement car park. The towers are connected by a double floors linkage bridge.




TTDI Dualis Business Centre, Equine Park, Seri Kembangan, Greater Kuala Lumpur












The Leafz, Sg. Besi, Kuala Lumpur




















































Phase 3 of Mid Valley City, Kuala Lumpur














nazrey said:


> *SPRM PUTRAJAYA*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arcpartnership.com/syste...ages/project/competition/SPRM PUTRAJAYA/1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arcpartnership.com/syste...ages/project/competition/SPRM PUTRAJAYA/2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arcpartnership.com/syste...ages/project/competition/SPRM PUTRAJAYA/3.jpg





nazrey said:


> *MACMA Kuala Lumpur*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arcpartnership.com/syste.../project/competition/MACMA Kuala Lumpur/3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arcpartnership.com/syste.../project/competition/MACMA Kuala Lumpur/2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arcpartnership.com/syste.../project/competition/MACMA Kuala Lumpur/1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.arcpartnership.com/syste.../project/competition/MACMA Kuala Lumpur/4.jpg





nazrey said:


> *MIXED DEVELOPMENT SEC 14 PETALING JAYA*






Suburban housing projects: 




rizalhakim said:


> From Berjaya Group & A&A Architect





Various towers at KL Eco City












Glen Wahyu, Taman Wahyu, Kuala Lumpur (proposed)













A project on Kia Peng, Kuala Lumpur












Zelan Office Tower, Kuala Lumpur












Proposed Office Tower @ Jalan Ampang, Kuala Lumpur












Lamina Residence and Stratum Cyberjaya




































Seri Kembangan Residence, Greater Kuala Lumpur












*CONFIRMED PROJECT: Setia Tropeaks @ Seputeh, Kuala Lumpur*
















































A Kuala Lumpur master planning



























http://www.coroflot.com



One City USJ, Greater Kuala Lumpur






























>




Some weird architecture. 




rizalhakim said:


> *Vertical Campus (VCUARTS), Brickfields, Kuala Lumpur*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6X6 Tower, Jalan Gurney - Malaysia's first modular project? Construction will be shorten by 70%.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Autism Children Centre, Ampang*


----------



## nazrey

* PUBLIC MUTUAL TOWER | ( Jalan Raja Chulan ) | 40F *





























>


----------



## nazrey

*BANYAN TREE SIGNATURES | ( Jalan Conlay ) | 55F*





















Ethaniel83 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*I B TOWER | ( KLCC - Jalan Binjai ) | 62F*
(in collaboration with Foster + Partners)









http://www.fosterandpartners.com/Pro...4/Default.aspx
The site is located on Jalan Binjai in the east of KLCC in the centre of Kuala Lumpur, within a dedicated high-rise building zone surrounding KLCC park. Views to Petronas Towers and the park are much sought after. Hence the primary design principle of the development is to maximize views towards the surrounding in relation to the function or programme of the building component. The programmatic division of the towers include 36-storeys of offices, 18-storeys of serviced apartments and 4-storeys of penthouses. The 37th floor features a high volume sky lobby with dramatic inclining glazed facades. The sky lobby accommodates public amenities including recreation pools, lounge, bar area and a gym. The level offers far reaching views above most of the surrounding buildings and the centre of Kuala Lumpur. Further public facilities include a restaurant and meeting rooms on the level above.



> 20120718_144449 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Face Platinum Suites | ( Jalan Sultan Ismail ) | 51F












msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

W HOTEL & RESIDENCES | ( Jalan Ampang ) | 50F | 232m











sapphire blue said:


> one day before raya...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nazrey

MID VALLEY CITY PHASE 3











archilover said:


> new update
> 
> 
> 426797_10151233359769046_107835809_n by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## firoz bharmal

Go KL Go..............!


----------



## nazrey

>





nazrey said:


> *COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON 2012*


*EMPIRE DAMANSARA | Petaling Jaya ( Damansara Perdana ) | 40F, 27F, 25F, 23F, 14F *


sapphire blue said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nazrey

*POINT 92 | Petaling Jaya ( Damansara Perdana ) | 19F*









http://www.theedgeproperty.com/news-a-views/10157-point-92-new-landmark-in-damansara-perdana.html


----------



## nazrey

*The Paradigm @ Kelana Jaya*



UjaiDidida said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*GLOMAC DAMANSARA | Kuala Lumpur ( Taman Tun Dr Ismail ) | 2X 26F, 25F, 16F *
Source: jepakazoid_82 from Lowyat forum


----------



## SLASH_2

Big respect KL!!! NO ONE DAY WITHOUT A NEW PROJECT!!
VERY FAST RISE!! TERIMA KASIH!!!

with respect Jenek!! from Far East of Russian Federation/Khabarovsk City


----------



## nazrey

*MENARA LGB | Kuala Lumpur ( Taman Tun Dr Ismail ) | 31F 
Grade A, MSC status, Singapore BCA Green Mark (Gold), Malaysia GBI*











Ethaniel83 said:


>


----------



## manies_flip

Amazing!!


----------



## nazrey

*Menara PJH*
PUTAJAYA
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150916932517424.410951.139599347423&type=3


----------



## nazrey

*Promenade @ 8*
*PUTRAJAYA*


> *Promenade @ 8
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_0134: Putrajaya Malaysia. by Hj.Esa Md. Yunos, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*ONE SOUTH | Sg Besi ( Seri Kembangan )*







































sapphire blue said:


> can see the shape now..
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## RonnieR

nazrey said:


> *The Paradigm @ Kelana Jaya*


Paradigm mall looks nice...


----------



## nazrey

KL View from AKLEH by @jailanish, on Flickr


----------



## patchay

Hazardous developments in the suburbs as KL moves to Stage 2 of decentralisation. 




patchay said:


> *KL north-west suburban of Mont'Kiara (5 pix)*
> 
> This place has plots for another 50 to 100 condominium towers. Matrade Centre and MRT developments will boost this locality.


----------



## nazrey

Brickfields

Clear skies by Eng Bernie, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida

nice photo ^^


----------



## nazrey

*TUN RAZAK EXCHANGE*











nazrey said:


> *Note: Kuala Lumpur 2004-2005 picture*





> http://www.1mdb.com.my/





D_Y2k.2^ said:


> New fences being put up:


----------



## patchay

*Exclusive Preview ::: Menara Wawasan Merdeka @ Warisan Merdeka KL (between 600-680m)*

Rumored ground breaking end of this year. Preliminary land works have begun. 




archilover said:


> not clear though
> 
> 
> 20120930_140616 by archilovers, on Flickr





guy4versa said:


> warisan merdeka tower @ kl city gallery





Brannix said:


> after removing the box on top and turn it side way.. i somehow can start visualize it to look something like



Miniature models. 




davidwsk said:


> http://www.facebook.com/kualalumpurcitygallery/





davidwsk said:


> http://www.facebook.com/kualalumpurcitygallery/





davidwsk said:


> http://www.facebook.com/kualalumpurcitygallery/





nazrey said:


> *Enquiries start to build up*
> By KAMARUL YUNUS Published: 2012/09/19
> http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/20120919020714/Article/index_html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MENARA WAWASAN MERDEKA: Interest already covers over 60pc of lettable space, says source
> 
> THE proposed 100-storey Menara Wawasan Merdeka has received pre-booking enquiries for over 60 per cent of its lettable space, according to an industry source.
> 
> The source said about 30 per cent of the space is being reserved for its developer, Permodalan Nasional Bhd (PNB), and several government- linked companies under PNB’s stable.
> 
> To be officially launched by year-end, the Menara Warisan Merdeka will cost RM2.5 billion to RM3 billion. It will have gross floor space of 3.0 million sq ft and 2.2 million sq ft of net floor space.
> 
> This will be followed by two subsequent phases comprising a shopping complex and condominiums. The whole development, to be undertaken over a 10-year period, will cost RM5 billion.
> 
> Last month, PNB announced that it had obtained the development order from Kuala Lumpur City Hall to build the 100-storey
> Menara Warisan Merdeka, touted to be the country’s tallest building.
> 
> PNB president and chief executive officerTan Sri Hamad Kama Piah Che Othman was reported as saying recently that the development order was attached with several conditions, including those related to legal matters.
> 
> PNB is studying the terms in order to fulfil them and to ensure proper planning as the development order was approved with conditions, Hamad Kama had said.
> 
> To be located within the Stadium Merdeka and Stadium Negara heritage area, the concept of the 100-storey building, its retail portion and the condominiums was mooted in early 2004 taking into account the need for enhancement of value and effective utilisation of the 7.6ha land adjacent to the two stadiums.
> 
> In 2005, the master plan was approved by the municipal authorities, followed by the issuance of final titles in 2008. The principal concept of PNB iconic building was then approved
> in 2009.
> 
> Since then, PNB has set up a wholly-owned unit, PNB Merdeka Ventures Sdn Bhd, to undertake the project, with Tengku Abdul
> Aziz Tengku Mahmud, formerly from Guthrie Property Development Holding Bhd and Sime Darby Property Bhd, taking the helm.
> 
> *Once completed, the Menara Warisan Merdeka will be over 600 metres tall compared with Petronas Twin Towers at 453m; Burj Khalifa at 829m; and Taipei 101 at 509m.*


----------



## XNeo

hail to the new KL King. :master:


----------



## nazrey

*KL METROPOLIS* 


> *Naza TTDI awards RM556m expo centre job to Daewoo*
> Published: 2012/09/25
> http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/20120925013608/Article/#ixzz299iX8EpM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Naza Group has awarded a RM555.9 million contract to Daewoo Engineering and Construction Co Ltd to help develop the new Matrade Exhibition Centre in Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> TTDI KL Metropolis Sdn Bhd, a wholly-owned unit of Naza TTDI Sdn Bhd, the property arm of Naza Group is developing the exhibition centre.
> 
> Naza TTDI deputy executive chairman and group managing director, SM Faliq SM Nasimuddin, said Daewoo Engineering was awarded the contract due to its commanding track record of undertaking similar projects here and Korea.Daewoo Engineering has completed, among others, Menara Telekom, Jeju Convention Center, Incheon International Airport Passenger Terminal, Korean International Exhibition Centre and Menara KLCC 3.
> 
> In a statement issued yesterday, he said the superstructure works will commence next month and is slated to complete by mid-2015.
> 
> The foundation for the exhibition centre was completed last month.He said the exhibition centre would be the nucleus for Naza TTDI’s flagship KL Metropolis development, which is estimated to rake in some RM15 billion in gross development value.
> 
> With a gross floor area of one million sq ft, the centre would be the country’s largest exhibition area, placing Malaysia on the map as a preferred meetings, incentives, conferences and exhibitions) destination in the region.
> 
> He said more positive developments are expected at KL Metropolis, transforming the area into Kuala Lumpur’s international trade and exhibition district.
> 
> KL Metropolis will comprise residential and office towers and a regional retail centre.





> Masterplan





dengilo said:


>


----------



## nazrey

* KL ECO CITY*


noblebaby said:


>











http://www.flickr.com/photos/rasdikaryagraphy/8073922105/


----------



## patchay

*Kuala Lumpur City 40 Years Anniversary. Timeline. *


*1965 - A Quiet Place and Humble Colonial Streets*



taurus064 said:


> A beautiful photo of Jalan Sultan Hishamuddin with the old KL Railway station (right) and the administration offices (now the KTM Headquarters; left). The newly-completed flyover can also be seen in the background. It connects Birch Road (Jalan Maharajalela) to Jalan Kinabalu. Photo probably taken in the mid-1960s. Never knew there used to be a roundabout (foreground left) in this area .........




*1972 - Just After The Racial Riots and Separation of Singapore, This Tin Mining Town Was Declared A City*



dengilo said:


> I am not sure if we have this one?U can actually see a little of the courthouse at the extreme bottom right corner of the photo.




*1984 - The Early Skyscrapers Were Built When Electronics Manufacturing Began Flourishing Here*



dengilo said:


> From another angle while they were digging the basement level. (The hill is where Maybank Tower now stands) Maybank is by hijas kasturi i think?




*1998 - Construction Almost Came to A Halt During The Asian Financial Crisis*



>




*2012 - Today, 8 More Years to 2020*



Persie said:


> Kuala Lumpur Colors by DezzMonz II, on Flickr


----------



## ZZ-II

Ver impressive timeline, thx for posting patchay!


----------



## nazrey

>


* THE CASCADES | Petaling Jaya ( Kota Damansara )*












































patchay said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*MAJU LINQ | Kuala Lumpur (ITT-Bandar Tasik Selatan)*


















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/59646022


----------



## nazrey

*THE CAPERS | Kuala Lumpur ( Sentul East ) *
http://www.capers.com.my


































































dengilo said:


> Taken today[/QUOTE]
> 
> [QUOTE][IMG]http://img37.picoodle.com/img/img37/3/1/23/f_04m_fddfd25.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*PLAZA ATRIUM| Kuala Lumpur (Lorong P.Ramlee)*











IMG-20120809-01577 by mrshowbiz, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

* PLATINUM TOWERS | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Sultan Ismail ) | 3X 51F *


Night view @ Kuala Lumpur by z.alway, on Flickr



>


----------



## nazrey

archilover said:


> new update
> 
> 
> 426797_10151233359769046_107835809_n by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*DAMANSARA CITY | Kuala Lumpur ( Damansara Heights ) *





















olivergiam said:


> AS AT 2012 OCT 09


----------



## nazrey

*CEYLON HILLS SERVICED APT | Bukit Ceylon*



>











http://www.flickr.com/photos/kitsunekinoko/6822257566/


----------



## nazrey

*KL ECO CITY | Kuala Lumpur ( Mid Valley City ) | 56F, 2X50F, 2X46F, 42F, 36F, 32F, 4X17F, 2X16F*


Setia Eco City. by eric_yong.rm, on Flickr


ILM said:


> Taken last Wednesday. Busy site
> 
> KL Eco City by Vabderyow, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

* PUBLIC MUTUAL TOWER | ( Jalan Raja Chulan ) | 40F *






























dengilo said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Q SENTRAL | Kuala Lumpur ( KL Sentral - Lot B ) | 49F *














































archilover said:


> really fast
> 
> 20120623_180007 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*BANK RAKYAT TWIN TOWERS | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Travers ) | 38F, 33F *












archilover said:


> 20120912_171240 by archilovers, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20120912_171215 by archilovers, on Flickr


----------



## patchay

nazrey said:


> *CEYLON HILLS SERVICED APT | Bukit Ceylon*


This project is called One @ Bukit Ceylon Hotel Suites.


----------



## PoetraDaerah

WOW, This city is filled with futuristic design project,... maju terus kuala lumpur kay:


----------



## nazrey

* HOTEL EQUATORIAL REDEVELOPMENT| Kuala Lumpur (Bukit Bintang)*


> Walking Along Jalan Sultan Ismail by yewenyi, on Flickr





archilover said:


> new blue dress
> 
> 20120718_153923 by atifnadzir, on Flickr





>





gohdubai said:


> It must go down and below ground before a new one can come up.





gohdubai said:


>





dengilo said:


> Today





gohdubai said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*REFURBISHED MENARA TUN RAZAK | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Raja Laut ) | 40-storey*





















> MY-Oct-XI-KL-Welcometo-0011 by Tai Pan of HK, on Flickr





dengilo said:


> Taken today.


----------



## nazrey

*PLAZA FOSTER (MK20) | Kuala Lumpur ( Mont'Kiara ) | 36F, 18F 
*




















davidwsk said:


> progress 31-10-2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> propwall.my


----------



## nazrey

msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## logorithm

archilover said:


> made a model last night
> 
> 
> kl 2 by archilovers, on Flickr​


^^ Nice! :banana:


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *Supertalls in KUALA LUMPUR*
> - Warisan Merdeka (Fender Katsalidis Architects)
> - Landmark Tower (SOM Architects)
> - TRX's Signature Tower (Machado and Silvetti Associates)
> - Tradewinds Tower (Kohn Pedersen Fox Associates)
> - Four Seasons Place (NRY Architects)
> - KLCC's Lot K (Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects)


*Menara Warisan Merdeka (Fender Katsalidis Architects)*



>





> *PNB to house hotel at its Menara Warisan Merdeka*
> By Bilqis Bahari Published: 2012/11/21
> http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/PNB/Article/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: Permodalan Nasional Bhd (PNB), Malaysia's biggest fund manager, will house a hotel at its proposed Menara Warisan Merdeka.
> 
> Chief executive officer Tan Sri Hamad Kama Piah Che Othman said the remaining 80 storeys will be allocated for offices, 75 per cent of which has been set aside for companies under PNB.
> 
> He said PNB is still waiting for the development order from Kuala Lumpur City Hall to begin the next process.
> 
> Hamad Kama Piah was speaking at a press conference after the announcement of Amanah Saham Nasional Bhd's (ASNB) income distribution for Amanah Saham Nasional 3 Imbang (ASN 3).
> 
> Hamad Kama Piah also said PNB will announce the disposal of another of its companies to qualified Bumiputera parties by year-end. However, he declined to elaborate the details on the company but hin-ted that it is a listed company.
> 
> On May 31, PNB has announced that it plans to sell 71.14 per cent of its shares in FEC Cables (M) Sdn Bhd.
> 
> PNB had also announced the disposal of three companies, U-Travelwide Sdn Bhd, U-Insurance Sdn Bhd and Inobel Sdn Bhd, through its investee company UMW Holdings Bhd.
> 
> On February 9, Prime Minister Datuk Seri Najib Razak announced at the Bumiputera Agenda Action Council that PNB would divest a total of five assets to qualified Bumiputera companies to spearhead the economic transformation of the community in the country by growing and enhancing Bumiputera entrepreneurship.
> 
> ASNB, a wholly-owned subsidiary of PNB, yesterday announced an income distribution of 6.30 sen per unit for ASN 3 for the financial year ended November 30 2012.
> 
> It is an increase of 0.30 sen per unit compared to the income distribution of 6.00 sen per unit announced in the previous year.
> 
> PNB chairman Tun Ahmad Sarji Abdul Hamid said the income distribution will involve a total payment of RM8.11 million and would benefit a total of 11,652 unit holders who hold a combined 128.81 million units of ASN 3.
> 
> ASN 3 has recorded a gross income of RM10.74 million up until November 19 2012.
> 
> From the gross income, dividend income contributed RM4.11 million, or 38.27 per cent, profit from sale of shares contributed RM4.09 million or 38.08 per cent, while the remaining RM2.54 million, or 23.65 per cent, was derived from investment in short-term instruments and other income.


*PROGRESS UPDATE:
*


D_Y2k.2^ said:


> All land seems to be leveled and filled. Here taken from Chin Woo:





UjaiDidida said:


> KL _DSC2632 by DograExposures, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Landmark Tower @ KL Metropolis (SOM Architects)*








> *KL Metropolis expected to woo RM3.5b foreign investments*
> *Foreign companies may invest that amount to build properties, either on their own or in partnership with Naza TTDI*
> By Sharen KaurPublished: 2011/10/27
> http://www.btimes.com.my/Current_News/BTIMES/articles/NAZA25/Article/index_html#ixzz1bwf6CEsW
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: The Naza Group's KL Metropolis project is expected to lure foreign investments of some RM3.5 billion over its 15-year development period.
> 
> Foreign companies may invest that amount to build properties, either on their own or in partnership with Naza TTDI Sdn Bhd, the property arm of Naza Group.
> 
> "While we can build the structures on our own, we want to give opportunities to others for transfer of technology and expertise," Naza TTDI group managing director SM Faliq SM Nasimuddin said af-ter the project's launch on Tuesday.
> 
> The RM15 billion project is located next to the existing Matrade building off Jalan Duta and is touted as a new business district.
> 
> It will feature 22 office and residential towers, which include a 100-storey building and three hotels, as well as the new one million sq ft Matrade centre and two retail centres with more than two million sq ft of space on 30 hectares.
> 
> Launched by Datuk Seri Mustapa Mohamed, the Minister of International Trade and Industry (Miti), the project will be developed in three phases.
> 
> *Phase 1 will comprise the exhibition centre, two residential towers, two hotels, two office towers and a retail centre, worth a combined RM6 billion.*
> 
> Faliq said tenders to cons-truct the buildings will be called next month. It has appointed a local contractor to do the piling work.
> 
> Naza TTDI will borrow from banks and use internal funds for the initial stages of development, after which it may raise more money from a bond sale. The company is expected to invest RM500 million on infrastructure alone.
> 
> "We aim to complete Phase 1 by 2014/2015," he said.
> 
> Naza TTDI is already in talks with several foreign investors to build the retail and com-mercial properties in a joint venture.
> 
> It is also in discussions with a few five-star international hotels and mall operators to manage some of its properties.
> 
> "We are seeking five-star hotel operators and good retail partners for the project. We want to make this a world-class business and tourist destination," Faliq said.
> 
> Naza TTDI will announce several deals before the end of this year or early next year.
> 
> *Faliq said Phase 2, which will start in 2015, will have five residential towers, three office blocks, a boutique hotel, a healthcare centre and the 100-storey building, worth RM4 billion.*
> 
> *Phase 3, worth RM5 billion, will start in 2019, consisting of three residential towers, three office buildings and a retail centre, he added.*
> 
> “We have attracted a lot of local and foreign interest for this project, repositioning Malaysia on the world map. We expect several en bloc deals coming in,” Faliq said.
> 
> KL Metropolis is designed to Malaysia’s Green Building Index requirement and is also the first registered LEED for Neighbourhood project in Malaysia.
> 
> The LEED certification is an internationally-recognised green rating system that incorporates the principles of smart growth, urbanism and green building.





>





> http://klmetropolis.com/cms/











http://www.facebook.com/pages/NAZA-TTDI/


----------



## firoz bharmal

Nazrey.....Nice updates as usual ...!


----------



## Azrain98

build it more lol


----------



## nazrey

*TRX's Signature Tower (Machado and Silvetti Associates)*









http://www.grant-associates.uk.com/

TRX, formerly known as the Kuala Lumpur International Financial District (KLIFD), is a 70-acre strategic real estate development off Jalan Tun Razak and 1MDB is its master developer. *It said currently ground clearing works on the land were ongoing and the first physical construction would commence in mid-2013.*










The project, comprising 28 buildings, is expected to bring in RM26bil in gross development revenue, and will be completed over a 15-year period. The first phase will comprise three buildings on top of a mall.











>





D_Y2k.2^ said:


> New fences being put up:


----------



## patchay

*Kuala Lumpur - Time Lapse 2012*

A must watch video!!

50922066




Persie said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200200149270236&set=oa.452830081420865&type=1&theater





UjaiDidida said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/eyzhamshahfiq/8211321612/





nazrey said:


> heavy rains by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr





nazrey said:


> DSC01306.jpg by bennybauss84, on Flickr





nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rasdikaryagraphy/8280773310/





archilover said:


> 20121127_135353 by archilovers, on Flickr





guy4versa said:


> its turn out beautifully...owh,i just wish its locate at klcc area!
> 
> IMG_0436 by trischasplitter, on Flickr





nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8253541207/


----------



## nazrey

*Four Seasons Place | 65 fl *
http://nry.com.my/commercial1.html




























LATEST!

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/budakijau/8306893558/


----------



## biskut mari

^^
pic from felda tower.mmg cun lah gambar ni.stunning sangatt


----------



## nazrey

http://www.green-voters.org/?page_id=186

*KUALA LUMPUR COMPLETED PROJECTS 2012*






























































































































*COMPLETING SOON*




















































































































*ON-GOING*














































































































































































































































      








​


----------



## nazrey

*GREATER KL: PETALING DISTRICT*
*COMPLETED PROJECTS 2012*

















*COMPLETING SOON*


















































*ON-GOING*


----------



## nazrey

*GREATER KL: SEPANG DISTRICT*
*COMPLETING SOON*



















*ON-GOING*





















































http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3259/2602434029_db015c9b6b_b.jpg​


----------



## nazrey

*GREATER KL: PUTRAJAYA*
*COMPLETED 2012*





































*COMPLETING SOON*



















*ON-GOING*



















































​


----------



## patchay

Greater Kuala Lumpur (GKL) now has close to 700 development projects (excluding townships) either just-completed, under-construction, approval stage, planning submission/proposed or planned development.


*Some Latest Construction Pictures for Some Projects*


*IOI CITY PUTRAJAYA*


davidwsk said:


> doka.com




*DAMANSARA UPTOWN PHASE 2*


patchay said:


>




*DAMANSARA CITY*


olivergiam said:


>




*EVE SUITE @ ARA DAMANSARA*


patchay said:


>




*OUG PARKLANE, TAMAN OUG KUALA LUMPUR*


patchay said:


>




D*DAMANSARA FORESTA - 4x 35-38-storey towers on hill*


davidwsk said:


> www.facebook.com/DamansaraForesta




*EMPIRE CITY @ DAMANSARA*


azey said:


>




*EMPIRE DAMANSARA @ DAMANSARA PERDANA *


azey said:


> OBYU TOWER ((POINT 92 at Damansara Perdana)




*NEO DAMANSARA @ DAMANSARA PERDANA*


azey said:


>




*SUNWAY GEO @ SUNWAY SOUTH QUAY*


nazrey said:


>




*SUNWAY VELOCITY*


dengilo said:


>




*KL ECO CITY*


archilover said:


> DSC_1890 by archilover2, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_1889 by archilover2, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_1886 by archilover2, on Flickr




*GLOMAC DAMANSARA AND LGB TOWER*


davidwsk said:


> ]




*KENCANA SQUARE*


archilover said:


> DSC_1862 by archilover2, on Flickr




*BANGSAR SOUTH CITY, KUALA LUMPUR*


patchay said:


> Camelia and Club Nexus Bangsar South




*KL GATEWAY*


archilover said:


> DSC_1870 by archilover2, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_1873 by archilover2, on Flickr




*THE CAPERS @ SENTUL EAST*


archilover said:


> DSC_2311 by archilover2, on Flickr




*QUILL CITY KUALA LUMPUR*


archilover said:


> DSC_2275 by archilover2, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_2270 by archilover2, on Flickr




*8 CONLAY AND UPCOMING HARRODS HOTEL KUALA LUMPUR*


archilover said:


> DSC_2178 by archilover2, on Flickr




*KKR TOWER KUALA LUMPUR*


archilover said:


> DSC_2321 by archilover2, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_2317 by archilover2, on Flickr




*IB TOWER*


archilover said:


> DSC_2044 by archilover2, on Flickr




*NAZA TOWER & LTH TOWER, PLATINUM PARK KLCC*


archilover said:


> DSC_2097 by archilover2, on Flickr




*SOHO SUITES @ KLCC*


archilover said:


> DSC_2222 by archilover2, on Flickr




*QUADRO RESIDENCES & VIPOD KLCC*


archilover said:


> DSC_2087 by archilover2, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_2017 by archilover2, on Flickr




*THE RITZ-CARLTON RESIDENCES & BANGKOK BANK TOWER @ BERJAYA CENTRAL PARK*


archilover said:


> DSC_2239 by archilover2, on Flickr




*W HOTEL & THE RESIDENCES BY TROPICANA*


archilover said:


> DSC_1994 by archilover2, on Flickr




*BANYAN TREE SIGNATURES HOTEL RESIDENCES, PAVILION KUALA LUMPUR*


archilover said:


> DSC_2173 by archilover2, on Flickr




*PAVILION MALL EXTENSION & PAVILION TOWER 2*


D_Y2k.2^ said:


> Let the works begin!!!




*CREST JSI AND FRASER RESIDENCE KUALA LUMPUR*


archilover said:


> DSC_1946 by archilover2, on Flickr




*FACE PLATINUM SUITES AND SUMMER SUITES & SUMMER VOS @ MENARA SOLARIS KUALA LUMPUR*


archilover said:


> DSC_2267 by archilover2, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_2277 by archilover2, on Flickr




*LE NOUVEL @ KLCC*


archilover said:


> DSC_1999 by archilover2, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_2003 by archilover2, on Flickr




*MENARA TUN RAZAK 1 AND 2, JALAN RAJA LAUT*


dengilo said:


>




*ST. REGIS HOTEL & RESIDENCES KUALA LUMPUR* 


archilover said:


> DSC_2352 by archilover2, on Flickr




*Q SENTRAL*


archilover said:


> DSC_2367 by archilover2, on Flickr




*348 SENTRAL - SHELL TOWER & THE ASCOTT SENTRAL @ KL SENTRAL*


guy4versa said:


> its turn out beautifully...owh,i just wish its locate at klcc area!
> 
> IMG_0436 by trischasplitter, on Flickr




*BANK RAKYAT TWIN TOWERS*


archilover said:


> DSC_2387 by archilover2, on Flickr




*1 SENTRUM & NU SENTRAL MALL @ KL SENTRAL*


archilover said:


> DSC_1908 by archilover2, on Flickr





ILM said:


> 20121214_161552 by Vabderyow, on Flickr




*VERTICAS RESIDENSI, BUKIT BINTANG - completing soon*


donJonz said:


>




*INTEGRA TOWER @ THE INTERMARK KUALA LUMPUR - completing soon*


archilover said:


> DSC_2067 by archilover2, on Flickr




*CIMB TOWER @ KL SENTRAL - completing soon*


archilover said:


> DSC_2369 by archilover2, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_2368 by archilover2, on Flickr




*BINJAI 8 SERVICE SUITES - just completed*


archilover said:


> DSC_2049 by archilover2, on Flickr




*THE MAJESTIC HOTEL KUALA LUMPUR - just completed*


archilover said:


> sidewalk infront
> 
> DSC_2338 by archilover2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_2346 by archilover2, on Flickr


----------



## patchay

The housing market in Greater KL is getting crazy. 

I feel abit of glut. But suburban homes are much better today than city homes. 


*Just Completed *::: *Setapak Green Residences*



patchay said:


> Developer: UOA Development Bhd



*Completing Soon*::: *222 Residency, Setapak*



patchay said:


> Developer: Kerjaya Prospek Group



*Just Completed ::: Surian Residences, Mutiara Damansara*



patchay said:


> Almost completed. Boustead can now focus in planning for Nucleus, another big project in this popular Mutiara Damansara.





*Just Completed ::: Gembira Residen, Kuchai Lama Kuala Lumpur*



patchay said:


> Skyline:





*Just Completed ::: Five Stones, SS2 Petaling Jaya*



rizalhakim said:


> luvly:banana::banana:
> http://www.fivestones.my/progress/latest-progress-of-five-stones/?nggpage=2


----------



## patchay

IOI VIVO CITY PHASE 1, PUCHONG, GREATER KL



davidwsk said:


> http://www.ttgroup.com.my/




DREAM CITY, BLUWATER ESTATE, SERI KEMBANGAN, GREATER KL



patchay said:


>




CANARY GARDEN CITY, BANDAR BESTARI, KLANG, GREATER KL



rizalhakim said:


>




SUBANG JAYA CITY CENTRE, GREATER KL



davidwsk said:


> http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/




EMPIRE REMIX CITY, USJ 1 SUBANG JAYA, GREATER KL



davidwsk said:


> *The WOLO Hotel in Empire REmix*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source





davidwsk said:


> The SOHO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source





davidwsk said:


> Remix Mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source




BANGSAR CITY, GREATER KL



rizalhakim said:


>



DE' CENTRUM CITY, SERDANG, GREATER KL



rizalhakim said:


> http://www.decentrum.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

*GREATER KL: KLANG DISTRICT*
*ON-GOING*


----------



## nazrey

*GREATER KL: GOMBAK & HULULANGAT DISTRICT*
*ON-GOING*
http://mymrt.com.my/
Terminate MRT Station - Sungai Buloh (Bordering Gombak District)






Terminate MRT Station - Kajang (Hulu Langat)







CLICK TO ENLARGE​


----------



## biskut mari

sssweett!!!mega BANGKOK signboard will be rise in the middle of downtown KL soon!!

aku tak fikir kat tengah2 bkk tu ada nama KUALA LUMPUR..hno:


----------



## nazrey

*GREATER KL: KUALA LANGAT DISTRICT*


davidwsk said:


> *RM1.5b theme park for Morib*
> 31-12-2012
> 
> PETALING JAYA: Sentoria Harta Sdn Bhd, a wholly owned subsidiary of Sentoria Group Bhd, is set to develop a RM1.5bil theme park in Morib, Selangor in a joint venture with a government-linked fund, a source said.
> 
> *The theme park, called Morib Beach Resort City, will be developed over the next eight to 10 years.*
> 
> *Designed as an integrated resort city, the theme park will consist of a water theme park, a safari park, a resort and convention centre and a boutique hotel. The 121ha land, estimated to be worth some RM20mil, belongs to the government-linked fund and will be developed on a profit-sharing basis.*
> 
> “The government-linked fund chose Sentoria because of the success of its Bukit Gambang Water Theme Park in Pahang,” the source said. Sentoria is the developer and operator of the Bukit Gambang Resort City in Kuantan.
> 
> With work set to begin in the first half of 2013, the first phase of the Morib development will be the water theme park and accommodation, followed by the safari park.
> The entire development will comprise serviced apartments, resort villas and MICE (meetings, incentives, conferences and exhibitions) facilities.
> 
> The land is sited close to the Kuala Lumpur and Putrajaya vicinities.
> 
> “Based on the joint-venture agreement, Sentoria Harta will develop the land at its own cost and expense, including the land premium. The return on gross development value (GDV) is expected to generate between 20% and 30% in gross profit margin,” the source said.
> 
> He said Sentoria had two options for repayment of the land. It could either pay off the land upon completion of 50% of the development, or it could pay off upon obtaining all the relevant approvals and consent in respect of the project.
> 
> Earlier this month, Sentoria announced it was undertaking a RM315mil mixed development in Pahang. Sited on 84ha owned by Fajar Pertiwi Sdn Bhd, Taman Bukit Rangin 2 will be developed into 2,500 residential and commercial units by its wholly owned subsidiary Sentoria Alam Sdn Bhd.
> 
> More: http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2012/12/31/business/12514920&sec=business


----------



## nazrey

*NEW ICONIC LANDMARKS: 
Top Tallest Projects in KUALA LUMPUR*
As of January 2013










1 KUALA LUMPUR | Petronas Towers | 452m | 88 fl 
2 KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Telekom | 310m | 55 fl 
3 KUALA LUMPUR | Four Seasons Place | 300m+ | 65 fl 
4 KUALA LUMPUR | Ilham Baru Tower | 275m | 58 fl 
5 KUALA LUMPUR | Naza Tower | 272m | 50 fl
6 KUALA LUMPUR | Petronas Tower 3 | 267m | 59 fl 
7 KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Maybank | 243.5m | 50 fl 
8 KUALA LUMPUR | Vista Tower | 238.1m | 62 fl 
9 KUALA LUMPUR | W Hotel & Residences | 235m | 55 fl
10 KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Felda | 225m+ | 50 fl 
11 KUALA LUMPUR | Banyan Tree Signatures | 220m+ | 55 fl


----------



## patchay

One @ Bukit Ceylon and SixCeylon



nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8191502395/




Royal Regent (Sri Putramas III), Jalan Kuching, Kuala Lumpur



davidwsk said:


> by adli8 on Flickr




Palace Court, Kuchai Lama, Kuala Lumpur



patchay said:


> By syncronyzer from lowyat




Damas Suites & Residences @ Plaza Damas 3 - Carlton, Chelsea and Cliveden Blocks, Sri Hartamas, Kuala Lumpur (just completed)



patchay said:


> the view:







patchay said:


> *ATRIA SHOPPING GALLERY & ATRIA SOFO SUITES, DAMANSARA JAYA, PETALING JAYA, GREATER KL*
> Developer: OSK Property Holdings Bhd
> Contractor: Beijing Urban Construction Group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One week later...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CASA TROPICANA BLOCK E, PETALING JAYA, GREATER KL*
> Developer: Dijaya Corp
> The last Casa Tropicana block that was launched in 2011. Very fast.
> 
> Posted by Clarisse Tan Nov 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other day I went to Armanee Terrace first block and wow the view from there is really awesome. One of the best view in PJ or one of the best mountain view.
> 
> *ARMANEE TERRACE II, DAMANSARA PERDANA, PETALING JAYA, GREATER KL*
> Developer: M K Land
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PARKLANE COMMERCIAL HUB PHASE 1 @ KELANA JAYA, PETALING JAYA, GREATER KL - just completed*
> Developer: SIMA Group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *THE TUBE @ PRIMA AVENUE, DATARAN PRIMA, PETALING JAYA, GREATER KL - just completed*
> Developer: Nadayu Properties Bhd (Mutiara Goodyear)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TARAGON KELANA @ KELANA JAYA, PETALING JAYA, GREATER KL - just completed*
> Developer: Blackstone Group
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from Propwall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> opposite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...






patchay said:


> The tallest building in inner Kota Damansara.
> 
> *CASA RESIDENZA, KOTA DAMANSARA*
> By Andaman Group





patchay said:


> Rising, rising. Dialog Group Bhd will be donating an annexe structure of its HQ to its MyKasih Foundation as part of its corporate social responsibility.
> 
> *DIALOG GROUP HEADQUARTERS, MUTIARA DAMANSARA*





patchay said:


> Here you can see abit of Empire Damansara, Neo Damansara Serviced Apartment 1 and 2, Menara Mudajaya and Menara TSR in Mutiara Damansara. Neo Damansara can now proceed to its next phase of development - Mercu Mustapha Kamal project just by the side.
> 
> *NEO DAMANSARA TOWER 2, MENARA MUDAJAYA and MENARA TSR*
> Menara Mudajaya and Neo Damansara Tower 1 are now completed.





patchay said:


> I took this October... it has risen quite a bit for this sold out project.
> 
> *I RESIDENCE, KOTA DAMANSARA*
> Developer: KLIA Premier Holdings (the boss of KLIA limo taxis)





patchay said:


> The Residence construction is now in full swing as the mall podium is almost completed. The residence tower was supposed to be tallest tower in Petaling Jaya... but I think it will be beaten by Empire's project in State PJ.
> 
> *ENCORP STRAND MALL & RESIDENCE, KOTA DAMANSARA*
> Developer: Encorp Bhd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The business suites/shop lots:





patchay said:


> Notice the difference in just less than 2 months. Within walking distance to the Dataran Sunway MRT, but prices here are at least 35% cheaper than Sunway Nexis or Tropicana Gardens. I bought my first ever property at the Cascades here.
> 
> *CASCADES KOTA DAMANSARA and ENCORP STRAND GARDEN OFFICES*
> Developer: Mitraland Group (and Encorp for garden office)
> Architect: RSP KL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitraland will launch a sequel to the Cascades near Cheras Sentral (MRT) next year.





patchay said:


> It will take me some time to update all the projects in Petaling Jaya, Subang Jaya, Shah Alam, Puchong, Seri Kembangan, etc.
> 
> *SUNWAY NEXIS, KOTA DAMANSARA*
> Developer: Sunway Group





patchay said:


> Constuction site is really huge, and looks scary as well. The other side I was not able to snap shows lotsa deforestation and excavation works. On the steep hill!!!
> 
> *EMPIRE RESIDENCE, DAMANSARA PERDANA*
> Developer: Mammoth Empire Holdings


----------



## nazrey

*Ilham Baru Tower | 275m | 58 fl *
http://ibtower.com/gallery.html







































archilover said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Platinum Park*












> 20120912_181914 by archilovers, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*W Hotel & Residences | 235m | 55 fl *









w2 by archilovers, on Flickr

w3 by archilovers, on Flickr

w4 by archilovers, on Flickr


archilover said:


> DSC_1987 by archilover2, on Flickr





nazrey said:


> *NEW ICONIC LANDMARKS:
> Top Tallest Projects in KUALA LUMPUR*
> As of January 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 KUALA LUMPUR | Petronas Towers | 452m | 88 fl
> 2 KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Telekom | 310m | 55 fl
> 3 KUALA LUMPUR | Four Seasons Place | 300m+ | 65 fl
> 4 KUALA LUMPUR | Ilham Baru Tower | 275m | 58 fl
> 5 KUALA LUMPUR | Naza Tower | 272m | 50 fl
> 6 KUALA LUMPUR | Petronas Tower 3 | 267m | 59 fl
> 7 KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Maybank | 243.5m | 50 fl
> 8 KUALA LUMPUR | Vista Tower | 238.1m | 62 fl
> 9 KUALA LUMPUR | W Hotel & Residences | 235m | 55 fl
> 10 KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Felda | 225m+ | 50 fl
> 11 KUALA LUMPUR | Banyan Tree Signatures | 220m+ | 55 fl


----------



## nazrey

*Banyan Tree Signatures *
http://www.banyantreeatpavilion.com.my/












































D_Y2k.2^ said:


> Some updates taken today!


----------



## italiano_pellicano

great projects


----------



## nazrey

*FOUR SEASONS PLACE | Kuala Lumpur ( KLCC ) | 65F*












> Petronas twin towers, Kuala Lumpur (18"x27") by JMichaelSullivan, on Flickr


----------



## patchay

Newly completed apartments in an old city village with amazing night views of KL skyline. Omg.... :eek2:




UjaiDidida said:


> *View from Setia Sky Residences - a newly completed apartments*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo By Nur Ismail Photography
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo By Nur Ismail Photography
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo By Nur Ismail Photography
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo By Nur Ismail Photography
> 
> 
> Setia Sky Residences by Danial Abdullah, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*LE NOUVEL TOWERS | Kuala Lumpur ( KLCC ) | 49F, 43F *












> Kuala Lumpur Skyline At Dusk by Tuah Roslan, on Flickr





archilover said:


> DSC_1999 by archilover2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_2003 by archilover2, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_2004 by archilover2, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

* PLATINUM TOWERS | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Sultan Ismail ) | 3X 51F*











archilover said:


> DSC_2250 by archilover2, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Bangunan MAS Redevelopment | 50F*
Bangunan MAS to become hotel, apartment complex












Brannix said:


>





archilover said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*HOTEL EQUATORIAL REDEVELOPMENT| 52FL*











gohdubai said:


>





archilover said:


> DSC_2136 by archilover2, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Vogue Suites One | 48FL, 54FL*






























D_Y2k.2^ said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Pavilion 2 | 50F *











> Kuala Lumpur 2012_009.jpg by ghostphotos, on Flickr





D_Y2k.2^ said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*THE RITZ CORPORATE SUITES & RESIDENCES | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Sultan Ismail ) | 2X 47F*












nazrey said:


> Bandar Kuala Lumpur-20121121-00391 by n_dooks, on Flickr





archilover said:


> DSC_2239 by archilover2, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*THE SENTRAL RESIDENCES | Kuala Lumpur ( KL Sentral - Lot D ) | 2X 52F*






























> Kuala Lumpur by c-h-a-f-f-i-n-c-h, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

* Q SENTRAL | Kuala Lumpur ( KL Sentral - Lot B ) | 49F *























































archilover said:


> DSC_2367 by archilover2, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*ST. REGIS HOTEL & RESIDENCES | Kuala Lumpur ( KL Sentral - Lot C ) | 48F *












archilover said:


> DSC_2352 by archilover2, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*SOHO SUITES @ KLCC | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Perak ) | 45F*






































































































gohdubai said:


>





> http://www.flickr.com/photos/budakijau/8306893558/


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> http://www.green-voters.org/?page_id=186
> 
> *ON-GOING*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*Four Seasons Place | 320m | 1050ft | 65 fl *


World 2 World said:


> :banana: I luv it :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: starproperty


----------



## nazrey

*C180 Cheras*


----------



## archilover

four seasons kuala lumpur is really nice!love it!


----------



## nazrey

* I B TOWER | Kuala Lumpur ( KLCC - Jalan Binjai ) | 62F *











archilover said:


> DSC_2046 by archilover2, on Flickr


----------



## Sid Vicious

always great projects for my beloved KL!


----------



## eddeux

Nice projects that KL has going on. Yet another SE Asian boom town.


----------



## nazrey

*W HOTEL & RESIDENCES | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Ampang ) | 50F | 232m*











archilover said:


> DSC_1987 by archilover2, on Flickr
> 
> DSC_1988 by archilover2, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*HOTEL EQUATORIAL REDEVELOPMENT*












>





gohdubai said:


> It must go down and below ground before a new one can come up.





gohdubai said:


> *The remanants of H.E. before the pilecaps are also reaped off soon.*





dengilo said:


> Today


----------



## nazrey

* PLATINUM TOWERS | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Sultan Ismail ) | 3X 51F*


----------



## nazrey

*PUBLIC MUTUAL TOWER | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Raja Chulan ) | 40F*






























>


----------



## patchay

ASEAN people are coming over to buy Malaysian properties. Malaysia allows 100% foreign ownership of property and land. Construction mania continues in Kuala Lumpur...



*Progress ::: CONCERTO NORTH KIARA, KUALA LUMPUR*



























https://www.facebook.com/BCBBerhad



>




*Progress ::: DAMANSARA FORESTA PHASE 1 - BLOCK A, B, C AND D*






























>




*Progress ::: D'PULZE CYBERJAYA & CITADINES D'PULZE CYBERJAYA, GREATER KL*






























>




*Progress ::: EVE SUITE @ ARA DAMANSARA, PETALING JAYA, GREATER KL*






























>




*Progress ::: PACIFIC PLACE ARA DAMANSARA, PETALING JAYA, GREATER KL*































> An integrated suburban mixed development





The making of a totally new city from jungle land.... 


*Progress ::: THE ARC @ CYBERJAYA (T/O) & PAN'GAEA CYBERJAYA (PILING)*
By mobrule and zippo from Lowyat PropertyTalk Forum



> Rendering: The Arc @ Cyberjaya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rendering: Pan'gaea Cyberjaya (including a basement-to-ground megamall)


----------



## nazrey

*THE RITZ CORPORATE SUITES & RESIDENCES | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Sultan Ismail ) | 2X 47F *










2013-01-06 15.02.16 by vladimir.shlykov, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*BANYAN TREE SIGNATURES | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Conlay ) | 55F*












azey said:


>


----------



## nazrey

* NAZA TOWERS 1 & 2 | Kuala Lumpur ( KLCC - Platinum Park ) | 50F, 38F*


----------



## nazrey

*SUASANA SIMFONI | Kuala Lumpur (Jln Kia Peng) | 3x 40-storey*












>


----------



## nazrey

*CEYLON HILLS SERVICED APT | Bukit Ceylon*








http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5265/5873446294_c102030398_b.jpg

*Menara Tun Razak*


----------



## nazrey

*THE ELEMENTS @ AMPANG | Kuala Lumpur ( off Jalan Ampang ) | 2X 42F* 
http://www.theelements.com.my/ 







































sapphire blue said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*ST. JOHN WOODS RESIDENCE | Kuala Lumpur ( Persiaran Raja Chulan ) | 33F *








msyukry08 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*PLAZA ATRIUM (Lorong P.Ramlee) & Suasana Bukit Ceylon (Bukit Ceylon)*


















KLCC Dawn by Rob Whitworth, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

* SUMMER SUITES @ MENARA SOLARIS | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Sultan Ismail ) *



















DSC_2267 by archilover2, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Pavilion Extension*









http://www.behance.net/
















by fizomilan









http://www.behance.net/

Malaysia by St Mary's Texas, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*The world's first Harrods Hotel*
KUALA LUMPUR









http://www.lipstiq.com/2013/01/29/first-harrods-hotel-to-be-built-in-kuala-lumpur/











archilover said:


> 20130419_172702 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*MINISTRY OF INTERNATIONAL TRADE & INDUSTRY (MITI) | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Duta ) | 33F*



















dengilo said:


>


----------



## nazrey

By VictorLai LMC on flickr


----------



## nazrey

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8377/8518415338_3be182af44_b.jpg


----------



## nazrey

2013-01-06 15.02.16 by vladimir.shlykov, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey




----------



## W3raq




----------



## patchay

INVESTMENT: Malaysia allows 100% ownership of any-type of properties to foreigners.

From condominiums to service apartments to SoHos/SoFos/SoVos to studios and to loft suites, this is an example of your ideal property in a mixed development in the Subang Jaya suburban of Kuala Lumpur.



patchay said:


> *Empire Remix @ USJ Subang Jaya*








patchay said:


> *Greater KL New Properties Launched or Previewed Jan-Apr 2013*
> 
> *LANDED*
> --- --- ---
> 
> Suria Villa @ Bandar Sungai Long, Kajang
> Garden Heights @ Bandar Tasik Puteri, Rawang
> The Effingham @ Bandar Utama
> ForestHill Damansara Phase 1
> Symphony @ Lakeside Residences, Puchong
> Maya and Mira, Shah Alam 2
> The Lakes Mansion @ Jade Hills, Kajang
> Saffron Hills Zone 2 @ Denai Alam
> Tiara Residenz @ Ara PJ
> Puteri Hills Town Villa @ Bandar Puteri Puchong
> Cassava, Bandar Puteri Klang
> The Chimes (Phase 1) @ Bandar Rimbayu
> Catalina @ Kota Puteri
> Jimbaran Residences @ KEN Rimba
> Casa Suria (Phase 2C) @ Sunway Alam Suria, Seksyen U10 Shah Alam
> De'Bunga Residensi @ Ukay Perdana
> 
> 
> *HIGH RISE*
> --- --- ---
> The Manhattan, Jalan Raja Chulan
> The Horizon Residences Kuala Lumpur
> The RuMa Residences Kuala Lumpur
> Menara Antara, Jalan Tuanku Abdul Rahman
> Tribeca @ Bukit Bintang, Jalan Imbi
> You Vista @ You City, Cheras
> BSP Skypark, Bandar Saujana Putra
> Villa Rafflesia, Bandar Baru Sentul
> Fortune Perdana @ Lakeside, Kepong Metropolitan Park
> Verdi Eco-Dominiums @ Symphony Hills, Cyberjaya
> KM1 East Condominium @ Bukit Jalil
> Jazz Residence (Block G), Pacific Place Ara Damansara
> TTDI Ascencia
> KL Gateway Residences I
> Shamelin Star Soho-Residences, Taman Shamelin Perkasa
> City of Green Residency, Bukit Jalil
> Infinity Tower SOFO Suites, Kelana Jaya
> De Centrum Residences @ De Centrum Kajang
> PV17 Platinum Victory Lake City Phase 7
> Nova Saujana, Saujana Subang
> Boulevard Serviced Apartment @ Boulevard Business Park, Jalan Kuching
> BayBerry Serviced Residence, Tropicana Gardens, Kota Damansara
> 7 Tree Seven Residen, Taman Koperasi Cuepacs
> Tamara Residence, Precinct 8 Putrajaya
> Zefer Hill Residence Duo, Puchong
> Main Place Residence @ USJ 21 Subang Jaya
> O2 Residence, O2 City @ Puchong South
> Solstice Lifestyle Serviced Apartments @ Pan'gaea Cyberjaya
> The HYVE Soho Suites, Cyberjaya
> Lido Residency, Jalan Loke Yew
> The Grand SOFO, Kelana Jaya
> Meridian 101° Dang Wangi Kuala Lumpur
> The Mews Serviced Residences, KLCC
> Cybersquare, Cyberjaya
> Paramount Utropolis Phase 1, Glenmarie
> Casa Green, Taman Sri Minang
> D' Latour, DK-City @ Bandar Sunway
> Plaza Arcadia @ ParkCity TownCenter
> E-Duplex @ Emerald Avenue, Selayang
> Avantas Residences @ Old Klang Road
> Flexus Signature Suites @ Jalan Kuching
> Pavilion Hilltop Mont'Kiara
> Pinnacle Petaling Jaya
> 
> 
> *COMING SOON HIGH RISE*
> --- --- ---
> 
> 8 Kinrara Service Apartment, Bandar Kinrara
> Alam Sanjung Service Apartments, Shah Alam
> Alila Bangsar @ The Establishment Kuala Lumpur
> Ameera Residence, Kajang
> Anjali North Kiara
> Aurora Place @ Jalil City Centre
> Benteng 8, Jalan Klang Lama
> Bina Puri-Prasarana Brickfields
> BT Homestead's Dutamas Project
> Cheras "5 tower" Project
> Cubic Sky Service Suite, Shah Alam
> Cyberjaya City Centre Phase 1
> DC Residences @ Damansara City
> Desa Serdang Condominium & Townvillas
> Dorsett Hotel & Residences, Jalan Imbi
> EkoCheras, Jalan Cheras
> F&N City Petaling Jaya Phase 1
> Four Seasons Place Residences Kuala Lumpur
> Grand-i Residence @ Jalan Kia Peng
> Green Residence @ Cheras 9th Mile
> IJM's Jalan Raja Laut Project
> Isosceles @ TTDI
> Jewel In The Sky, Jalan Kuchai Lama
> Kencana Square SoVo
> Keramat Green
> La Thea Residences @ 16 Sierra, Puchong South
> Lakefront Residence, Lakefront Cyberjaya Phase 1
> MKH Avenue, Kajang
> MKH Boulevard, Kajang
> Opus Residence, Jalan Tallala
> Pandora Serviced Residence 2 @ Tropicana Metropark, Subang Jaya
> Pavilion Couture Suites, Pavilion KL
> PJ Sentral Garden City Phase 1
> PR1MA Alam Damai, Cheras
> Puteri Hills Town Villas & Condominiums @ Bandar Puteri Puchong
> Quantum Quest, Jalan Tun Razak
> Quill City Serviced Residence, Jalan Sultan Ismail
> rés280, Selayang
> Royal Garden, Jalan Kuching
> See Hoy Chan Group's Ara Damansara Project
> Selayang 18
> Setia Hotel & Residences @ KL Eco City
> Skyz Jelutong Apartments, Bukit Jelutong
> Star Residences Kuala Lumpur
> Subang Jaya City Centre Phase 1
> The Bank @ Jalan Ampang
> The Centrina Service Apartment @ Central Residence, Sg. Besi
> The Fennel @ Sentul East
> The Galleria @ Jalan Ampang
> The Hub @ SS2 PJ
> The Petalz, Old Klang Road
> The Residences @ Paradigm Mall, Petaling Jaya
> The Residences by Tropicana @ W Kuala Lumpur
> The Robertson @ Bukit Bintang, Jalan Pudu
> The Weida Mont'Kiara
> three28 Tun Razak
> Tiara Mutiara Phase 2, Jalan Puchong
> TRC Synergy-Prasarana Ara Damansara
> U-Thant Place, Jalan U-Thant
> V Residence 2 @ Sunway VeloCity
> Verve® Suites @ KL South
> Verve® Suites @ KLCC
> Vila Vista @ Cheras
> Villa Wangsamas Phase 3 @ Wangsa Maju
> VINA Versatile Homes @ Cheras
> Vortex, Jalan Sultan Ismail
> V-Residensi @ Selayang Heights


----------



## nazrey

*GREATER KL:* IOI City Mall, PUTRAJAYA



>











http://starstorage.blob.core.windows.net/archives/2013/3/8/metrobiz/ioi-resort-city-m45.jpg









Big AEON/IOI Mall under Construction by K2 City Live, on Flickr

IOI Flagship Resort on May 2013 by K2 City Live, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Some of the largest single development complex in KL/Greater KL*
*KL GATEWAY (KERINCHI REDEVELOPMENTS) | Kuala Lumpur *
http://www.klgateway.com.my/












































New Property Development by Tuah Roslan, on Flickr

*DAMANSARA CITY | Kuala Lumpur ( Damansara Heights )*


----------



## nazrey

*KL ECO CITY*
http://www.klecocity.com.my/









http://www.jerde.com/


----------



## nazrey

*Empire Damansara*
Damansara Perdana (Greater KL)






Empire City











A new township in the building by vedd, on Flickr

KUALA LUMPUR MALAYSIA by soonlung81, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*TROPICANA GARDENS Integrated Mixed Development (integrated with current u/c MRT Sg Buloh-Kajang line)*
Kota Damansara (Greater KL)







































rizalhakim said:


> http://www.propcafe.net/tropicana-gardens-bayberry/


*Damansara Uptown
Uptown Mall, Somerset Damansara Uptown and Uptown 8 Office Tower*













patchay said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Sunway Nexis (integrated with current u/c MRT Sg Buloh-Kajang line)*
Kota Damansara (Greater KL)











aqxbaik said:


> Sunway Nexis is rising slowly


* THE CASCADES*
Kota Damansara (Greater KL)











































aqxbaik said:


> Progress of the Cascades Kota Damansara


----------



## nazrey

*ARA GREENS | Petaling Jaya ( Ara Damansara )*











Brannix said:


>


----------



## nazrey

* ICON CITY | Petaling Jaya ( Sungei Way )*















































msyukry08 said:


>


*SUNWAY GEO | Petaling Jaya *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97923015&postcount=117


----------



## nazrey

*SUNWAY VELOCITY | V-OFFICE, V-RESIDENCE & V-RETAIL | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Peel ) *



























http://www.mymrt.com.my/img/projectupdates/mar2013/u_20a.jpg

*GLOMAC DAMANSARA | Kuala Lumpur ( Taman Tun Dr Ismail ) *


















http://www.mymrt.com.my/img/projectupdates/mar2013/e_6a.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*YOU CITY | Cheras*

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6912514298/


*ARA DAMANSARA DEVELOPMENTS | Pacific Place | Oasis Corporate Park | Petaling Jaya ( Ara Damansara )*











patchay said:


> *Progress ::: PACIFIC PLACE ARA DAMANSARA, PETALING JAYA, GREATER KL*


----------



## nazrey

*KL TRILLION | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Tun Razak )*










Concrete Jungle by Mohamad Zaidi Bahauddin, on Flickr

*SUASANA SIMFONI | Kuala Lumpur (Jln Kia Peng) | 3x 40-storey*












>


*Damansara Foresta, Bandar Sri Damansara, Petaling Jaya*




























patchay said:


> *Progress ::: DAMANSARA FORESTA PHASE 1 - BLOCK A, B, C AND D*
> Courtesy damansara foresta fb


*TROPICANA GRANDE*









































http://www.panoramio.com/photo/83741431?tag=Kuala Lumpur

*CONCERTO NORTH KIARA, KUALA LUMPUR*




























*KENCANA SQUARE | SELANGOR (Subang Jaya)*











DSC_1862 by archilover2, on Flickr​


----------



## nazrey

*Ascott & Menara Shell | Kuala Lumpur (KL Sentral) | T/O*



















*Aloft Hotel | Kuala Lumpur (KL Sentral) | T/O*


20130303_185334 by atifnadzir, on Flickr

















*St. Regis Hotel & Residences | Kuala Lumpur (KL Sentral) *










DSC_2352 by archilover2, on Flickr



> KL Sentral


----------



## nazrey

*BANYAN TREE SIGNATURES | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Conlay )*






























azey said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*THE RITZ CORPORATE SUITES & RESIDENCES | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Sultan Ismail ) | 2X 47F *



sapphire blue said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nazrey

*W Hotel & Residences | 235m | 55 fl *

































http://www.flickr.com/photos/cwwongfoto/8634453960/


----------



## nazrey

*Ibis Hotel*









Construction by sklow, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*The world's first Harrods Hotel*
KUALA LUMPUR









http://www.lipstiq.com/2013/01/29/first-harrods-hotel-to-be-built-in-kuala-lumpur/










dengilo said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Four Seasons Place*


----------



## nazrey

*Redevopment/Demolish works in KUALA LUMPUR*
HOTEL EQUATORIAL REDEVELOPMENT| Kuala Lumpur (Bukit Bintang)



> http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2723/4384113318_bd5eda7f9b_o.jpg





>











http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8441/7884828736_e3630057db_b.jpg


----------



## nazrey

* TRADEWINDS TOWERS (Crowne Plaza Mutiara Hotel and Kompleks Antarabangsa redevelopment) | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Sultan Ismail ) | 60F, 55F, 14F, 8F | 300m, 230m*



> January 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 2013


Architecture: Kohn Pederson Fox


----------



## nazrey

*Bangunan MAS Redevelopment*































photos by Brannix

DSC_2217 by archilover2, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Menara Tun Razak Redevelopment*











dengilo said:


> Today





dengilo said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Wisma Angkasa Raya Redevelopment*









KL-21 by hayzen11, on Flickr

Architect: Büro Ole Scheeren
Height: 268m
Floor count: 65

















http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8317/8051255104_ff905e1ddf_b.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*Pudu Prison Redevelopment*



> http://thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2010/6/22/nation/6519467&sec=nation






































UPDATE:








http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8521/8470440781_1edf8e671b_b.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*GREATER KL: 
Redevelopment of Selangor State Development Corporation (Perbadanan Kemajuan Negeri Selangor (PKNS)) HQ*






























> http://www.themalaysianinsider.com/...-looks-to-tempt-mrcb-with-prime-land-package/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pjsentral.com/





davidwsk said:


> Fenced up.. This thread should be renamed to PJ Sentral Garden City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Transforming the PJ Skyline !


----------



## el palmesano

wow, thre projects are awesome!!


----------



## nazrey

*Redevelopment Of Dayabumi Complex*

Kuala Lumpur Aerial view #2 by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/neumeyer/3452723242/









http://nry.com.my/images/portfolio/resort12.jpg


davidwsk said:


> http://www.nry.com.my





guy4versa said:


>


----------



## patchay

Suburban projects near my home PJ Damansara. 


*PROGRESS: ARA GREENS & VERDE @ ARA DAMANSARA (May 12, 2013)*






















*PROGRESS: ARMANEE TERRACE II @ DAMANSARA PERDANA (May 12, 2013)*













*PROGRESS: ATRIA SHOPPING GALLERY & SOFO SUITES (May 12, 2013)*






















*PROGRESS: BOULEVARD RESIDENCE @ DAMANSARA (May 12, 2013)*






















*PROGRESS: CASCADES KOTA DAMANSARA (May 12, 2013)*






















*PROGRESS: CENTRESTAGE (May 12, 2013)*













*PROGRESS: DAMANSARA CITY (May 12, 2013)*













*PROGRESS: MENARA DIALOG, MUTIARA DAMANSARA (May 12, 2013)*













*PROGRESS: UPTOWN RESIDENCES @ DAMANSARA UPTOWN PHASE 2 (May 12, 2013)*













*PROGRESS: EMPIRE CITY @ DAMANSARA (May 12, 2013)*































*PROGRESS: EMPIRE DAMANSARA, MENARA OBYU & NEO DAMANSARA PHASE 1 (May 12, 2013)*

Tous les Jous proposes opening 4th outlet in Malaysia here. 































*PROGRESS: EMPIRE RESIDENCE, DAMANSARA PERDANA (May 12, 2013)*































*PROGRESS: ENCORP GARDEN OFFICE, KOTA DAMANSARA (May 12, 2013)*






















*PROGRESS: GLOMAC CENTRO (May 12, 2013)*













*PROGRESS: GLOMAC DAMANSARA (May 12, 2013)*













*PROGRESS: JAYA SHOPPING GALLERY (May 12, 2013)*












*PROGRESS: JAYA ONE EVOLUTION (May 12, 2013)*












*PROGRESS: JAYA33 TOWER 4 & 5 (May 12, 2013)*

Kampachi Japanese Restaurant opened. 
Coliseum Restaurant from KL opening soon. 












*PROGRESS: LATITUD3 SERVICED APARTMENTS (May 12, 2013)*












*PROGRESS: NEO DAMANSARA PHASE 2 (May 12, 2013)*













*PROGRESS: SUNWAY NEXIS @ KOTA DAMANSARA (May 12, 2013)*































*PROGRESS: NUCLEUS @ MUTIARA DAMANSARA (May 12, 2013)*













*PROGRESS: PACIFIC 63 @ SECTION 13 PJ (May 12, 2013)*













*PROGRESS: PACIFIC STAR @ SECTION 13 PJ (May 12, 2013)*






















*PROGRESS: PINNACLE PETALING JAYA (May 12, 2013)*



>

































*PROGRESS: REFURBISHMENT OF PLAZA VADS, TTDI (May 12, 2013)*












*PROGRESS: REFLECTION RESIDENCES, MUTIARA DAMANSARA (May 12, 2013)*













*PROGRESS: SERAI @ BUKIT BANDARAYA*






















*PROGRESS: THE STRAND KOTA DAMANSARA & ENCORP STRAND SERVICED RESIDENCES (May 12, 2013)*

Shopping mall will be opened later this year. Anchor tenants are TGV and Urbanfresh Marketplace. 































*PROGRESS: TROPICANA AVENUE (May 12, 2013)*



>














*PROGRESS: TROPICANA GARDENS & MRT DATARAN SUNWAY (May 12, 2013)*



>
























*PROGRESS: TROPICANA GRANDE (May 12, 2013)*































*PROGRESS: MUDAJAYA TOWER & TSR TOWER, MUTIARA DAMANSARA (May 12, 2013)*






















*PROGRESS: TTDI ASCENCIA (May 12, 2013)*



>














*PROGRESS: THE GREENS @ TTDI & MENARA LGB (May 12, 2013)*


----------



## W3raq

*Sunway Putra Place Redevelopment*
http://www.sunwayputramall.com/

*Under Renovate*, *Re-open in Q1 2015*











fairul said:


> that photo is on going work for slab hacking, once done drilling rig will enter and drill the hole for pilling (micropilling )
> 
> few photos below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the demolition work on going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> say goodbye to the canopy and the glass panel, the level will be raised to level 10 to make way for cinema


----------



## W3raq

*On-Going Project In Kuala Lumpur & Petaling Jaya*

*Sunway Putra Place Redevelopment*
http://www.sunwayputramall.com/











fairul said:


> that photo is on going work for slab hacking, once done drilling rig will enter and drill the hole for pilling (micropilling )
> 
> few photos below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the demolition work on going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> say goodbye to the canopy and the glass panel, the level will be raised to level 10 to make way for cinema


*Mid Valley Phase 3*











davidwsk said:


> Take them forever...


*KL Eco City*



davidwsk said:


> http://www.jerde.com/





UjaiDidida said:


> -new pic-
> 
> lupa nama projek!
> 
> 
> IMG_6215 by ujai_didida, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_6214 by ujai_didida, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_6218 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


*PJ Sentral Garden City*


davidwsk said:


> ^^ So they follow this render... Tallest : 60 floors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy: CK Graphic





davidwsk said:


> By davidwsk on Flickr





davidwsk said:


> Project Started !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By davidwsk on Flickr


*Quill City*




















UjaiDidida said:


> -new pic-
> 
> What construction at the bottom left corner?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8786323425/


*Ilham Baru Tower*












archilover said:


> 20130518_175146 by atifnadzir, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 20130518_174640 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


*Tradewinds Towers (K. AntaraBangsa)*












archilover said:


> 20130518_182052 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


*KL Gateway*



patchay said:


> *KL GATEWAY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KL GATEWAY Residences 1 - 80% sold out, Now previewing Residences 2*





davidwsk said:


> Model :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://propertyhashtag.wordpress.com/2013/02/20/kl-gateway/





davidwsk said:


>


*Four Seasons Place*












Brannix said:


>





yeehs18 said:


> *10-5-2013*
> 
> Minor machinery and groundwork on site


*KL Trillion*












sapphire blue said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





dengilo said:


>


*Tun Razak Exchange (TRX)*




















UjaiDidida said:


> MRT project look busy near the TRX lot
> 
> 
> 130519 KL Tower 17 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


*Harrods Hotel & Residences*












archilover said:


> 20130518_182715 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


*Empire City*












patchay said:


> By Aeon_Clock from Lowyat.NET


*Damansara Uptown Phase 2*



patchay said:


> *THE STARLING @ DAMANSARA UPTOWN*
> http://www.duptown.com/mall.php
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A 'STAR' is coming to Uptown*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another upcoming commercial development in the heart of Petaling Jaya, The Starling (retail centre) is set to provide another holistic and vibrant shopping experience in Damansara Uptown, come second half of 2015. Costing RM350 million with an approximate net lettable area of 328,000 sq.ft, the five storey retail centre will unfold a world of exciting retail mix, a varied selection of dining offerings and greater leisure pursuits. Indulge and pamper your senses as you’ve never done before in the Starling.
> 
> OPEN FOR LEASING ONLY NOW.
> 
> 
> Somerset Damansara Uptown has changed design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Somerset Damansara Uptown will be able to house visiting business partners, friends and relatives. The building is targeted to have 24-storeys and 200 rooms and is slated to open in 2016. Somerset Damansara Uptown will be managed by the renowned service residence owner-operator, The Ascott Limited. Upon completion, a range of furnished studios, one- and two-bedroom apartments will be available. Guests will be able to enjoy facilities such as a gymnasium, swimming pool, restaurant and sky lounge.


----------



## patchay

Kuala Lumpur Contemporaries 




patchay said:


> *Grand Hyatt Kuala Lumpur and Menara Darussalam (and KLCC Park)*






patchay said:


> *Menara Bumiputra-Commerce (CIMB Bank)*






patchay said:


> *G-Tower*






patchay said:


> *Icon Tower Jalan Tun Razak*






patchay said:


> *Binjai Tower (and Menara Citibank)*






patchay said:


> *The Troika*






patchay said:


> *The Pearl @ KLCC (and Quadro Residences)*






patchay said:


> *Setia Sky Residences - Alia and Boheme Towers*
> propwall.my






patchay said:


> *St. Mary Residences & E&O Residences*






patchay said:


> *Felda Tower @ Platinum Park KLCC*






patchay said:


> *Petronas Tower 3*






> *Menara Kia Peng*






> *Vista Tower @ The Intermark Kuala Lumpur*






> *Menara AmBank*


----------



## nazrey

_*COMPLETING 2013*_
*BINJAI 8 SERVICE SUITES | Kuala Lumpur ( off Jalan Binjai ) | 40F*

Malaysia Tour by Suro's Photo, on Flickr

*Aloft Hotel | Kuala Lumpur (KL Sentral) *

20130303_185334 by atifnadzir, on Flickr

*THE MAJESTIC HOTEL | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Sultan Hishamuddin ) | 15F, 5F*

Majestic Hotel by malike23, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*VERTICAS RESIDENSI | Kuala Lumpur ( Bukit Ceylon ) | 3X 43F *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/abuirfan78/8518415338/

*ViPod Residences*








photo by patchay

*KL walkways/skybridge*

DSC_2075 by archilover2, on Flickr








photo by patchay








photo by patchay








photo by denglio

Shophouses along Jalan Hang Kasturi by goosmurf, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*BANK RAKYAT TWIN TOWERS | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Travers ) | 38F, 33F*

Petronas Motorsport Demo Run 2013 KLCC 17 March | TianChad.com by Tian Chad, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*NU SENTRAL MALL, OFFICE TOWERS & ALOFT HOTEL | Kuala Lumpur ( KL Sentral - Lot G ) | 45F, 34F, 27F, 25F, 7F *

20130518_170038 by atifnadzir, on Flickr

20130419_145400 by atifnadzir, on Flickr

20130518_165944 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Ascott & Menara Shell | Kuala Lumpur (KL Sentral) *

20130518_164953 by atifnadzir, on Flickr

20130518_164849 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## W3raq

*Completed Projects 2013*

*VIVA HOME & VIVATEL | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Loke Yew ) | 18F, 4F | Completed*


davidwsk said:


> www.fifoto.com





davidwsk said:


> http://www.fifoto.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> courtesy of TripAdvisor


*EMPIRE DAMANSARA, POINT 92 | Petaling Jaya ( Damansara Perdana ) | 40F, 27F, 25F, 23F, 14F | Completed
*


UjaiDidida said:


> IMG-20130525-03161 by ujai_didida, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG-20130525-03160 by ujai_didida, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG-20130525-03159 by ujai_didida, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ---


*One City USJ*


patchay said:


> *Just Completed ::: One City's Sky Park Offices (Phase 1B) *
> 
> By Jk1978 from Lowyat.NET





W3raq said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> *Skypark*,*The Place*,*Garden Shoppe* & *The Square*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *MCT Mall*


*CIMB INVESTMENT BANK TOWER | Kuala Lumpur ( KL Sentral - Lot A ) | 40F | Completed*


archilover said:


> 20130419_151156 by atifnadzir, on Flickr





archilover said:


> 20130419_151429 by atifnadzir, on Flickr





archilover said:


> 20130419_152125 by atifnadzir, on Flickr
> 
> close up on geometrical pattern
> 
> 
> 20130419_152148 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


*BANK RAKYAT TWIN TOWERS | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Travers ) | 38F, 33F | Completed*



archilover said:


> 20130518_164730 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


*ViPod Residences*


azey said:


>


----------



## pieterpieter

Impressive stuff!


----------



## patchay

*Greater Kuala Lumpur has over-built its office space, now largest stock in ASEAN*

Greater Kuala Lumpur = 104.61 million sq ft
Greater Bangkok = 87.85 million sq ft
Special Capital Region Jakarta = 65.66 million sq ft
Singapore = 64.01 million sq ft










*Accumulated stock of 104.61 million sq ft of office space for a metro population of 7.2 million and a city population of 1.6 million. *

If you drive 40km out of KL City, you'll still find Grade A prime office towers. Example: Puchong Financial City Centre.










David Jarnell also compared the Klang Valley with metropolitan areas of Bangkok, Singapore and Jakarta. Greater Bangkok has the second-highest office stock, totalling 87.85 million sq ft, followed by the Special Capital Region of Jakarta with 65.66 million sq ft. Singapore's office stock is slightly less than Jakarta at 64.01 million sq ft.

Greater Bangkok's population is 8.2 million, Jakarta 10 million and Singapore about 5.1 million. The Klang Valley has a population of about 7.2 milion.

The fact that Bangkok and Jakarta have more people but 12 million sq ft and 34 million sq ft office space less respectively is something to think about. Singapore also has about a third of office space less. Has the Klang Valley over-built?

Read More >>> http://biz.thestar.com.my/news/story.asp?file=/2013/6/1/business/12954076&sec=business





> Greater Kuala Lumpur could be seeing 600 to 1,000 new projects coming on stream including the zigzagging tallest skyscraper in ASEAN - the Warisan Tower - approval given for 118 floors. Besides that, there are advanced plans for several more supertalls in Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> Office rents in Kuala Lumpur have largely decline and become cheaper due to the influx of space and vacancy. The cheaper costs may become an attraction to attract or to pull some companies or branches from Singapore for their regional roles.


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE: SUPERTALLS IN KUALA LUMPUR*










*Four Seasons Place [320m,65F]* - Redesign from original design in 2005 and project was official luanched by PM in Feb 2013
*Tradewinds Centre [300m, 60F]* - Designed by Kohn Pederson Fox and demolish Crowne Plaza Mutiara Hotel was started
*Lot 185 and Lot 167 [78F, 71F]* - Designed by Cesar Pelli and Sunway Construction Sdn Bhd had accepted a letter of award that includes the construction and completion of piling and sub-structure works as well as associated works for Lot 185 and Lot 167(K).
*TRX Signature Tower [80F]* - Designed by Atsa Architects, Perkins+Will was chosen in official web http://www.trx.my/TRX_Brochure.pdf
*Landmark Tower [100F] * - Designed by SOM. Start in 2016
*Warisan Merdeka [600+m, 118F]* - Designed by Fender Katsalidis. Some earthworks have been completed


----------



## sepul

Beautiful lush KL.. absolutely love all those greens!


----------



## W3raq

*New Shopping Malls Project Open this Year.*



W3raq said:


> *New Shopping Malls Open This Year.Or Soon*
> 
> *Encorp Strand Mall (Include TGV Cinema) - Kota Damansara*
> *Cheras Sentral (OPENING SOON) - Cheras*
> *Main Place Mall USJ - USJ 25 Subang Jaya*
> *One City - USJ 25 Subang Jaya*
> *Nu Sentral Mall (Include GSC Cinema) - Bangsar KL Sentral*
> *D'Pulze - Cyberjaya*
> *Jaya Shopping Centre (Include TGV Cinema) - Seksyen 13 Petaling Jaya*
> *Market Hall @ Pudu
> *
> *Upcoming Shopping/Retail Malls*
> 
> *2014 - Beyond Future Development
> *
> 
> *1. KL Metropolis (Future)
> 2. [email protected] (i-City Mall) (2016)
> 3. PJ Sentral Garden City Retail (On-Going)
> 4. IOI City Mall (2014)
> 5. Empire City (2014) & Empire City 2 (Future)
> 6. Tun Razak Exchange (Future)
> 7. Boustead IKEA Cochrane + IKANO Mall (Plan)
> 8. Tropicana Metropark (On-Going)
> 9. Tropicana Gardens (2016)
> 10. Icon City PJ (2017)
> 11. Sunway Pyramid Phase 3 & 4 (Q4 2014) / Sunway Geo (2016)
> 12. Four Seasons Place Retail (2018)
> 13. Quill City Mall (2014)
> 14. IDCC Home Deco Mall, Shah Alam (2014)
> 15. KL Eco City (2016)
> 16. Subang Jaya City Centre (Proposed)
> 17. Bukit Bintang Plaza Redevelopment (Under Renovated)
> 18. Sunway Putra Place Redevelopment (2014/2015)
> 19. 1 Utama Expansion (Plan)
> 20. Atria Shopping Gallery (2014)
> 21. Tropicana Avenue Retail (2015)
> 22. The Robertson KL (On-Going)
> 23. Paradigm OUG (Plan)
> 24. KL Gateway (On-Going)
> 25. Empire Remix (On-Going)
> 26. Damansara City (2014)
> 27. F&N City Shopper's Mall (Future)
> 28. Jalil City Mall (Proposed/Future)
> 29. Datum Jelatek (2017)
> 30. The Altium Retail, Damansara Perdana (Proposed/Future)
> 31. Nucleus Damansara, Mutiara Damansara (On-Going)
> 32. Pan'gaea Shopping Mall (2016)
> 33. Pavilion Extension (On-Going) & Pavilion 2 (Plan In Damansara/Bukit Jalil)
> 34. Suria KLCC Extension & KLCC Lot K/Lot 185 & 167 Retail Mall (Plan)
> 35. Pinnacle Retail (Empire State Of Art) , Seksyen 52 PJ (On-Going)
> 36. Plaza Rakyat (Renovated Soon/Next Year)
> 37. MCT Mall @ One City (Future)
> 38. Sunway Nexis Phase 1/Phase 2 (2014/2015)
> 39. The Starling @ Damansara Uptown/Damansara Uptown Mall (2015/2016)
> 40. The School @ Jaya One Enrichment Mall [Mall for Kids] (Q3 2013)
> 41. Harrods Hotel & Residences Departmental Store Podium (2018)
> 42. Cascades Kota Damansara (2014)
> 43. Damansara Sentral Retail Centre (Future)
> 44. Centrus Cyberjaya Shopping Mall (On-Going)
> 45. Sky Park Cyberjaya (On-Going)
> 46. Pantai Sentral Park Retail Mall (Future)
> 47. M Square Shopping Centre, Puchong (2014)
> *


----------



## patchay

Petaling Jaya is the limelight today... 



patchay said:


> *J.W.MARRIOTT HOTEL @ EMPIRE CITY DAMANSARA (Opening 2015) - 45 storey* :applause:
> 
> *PLOT RATIO*:
> Retail 30%, Carpark 34%, Apartment 12%, SOHO 9%, Office 8%, Hotel 7%:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *COMPONENTS TO BE DELIVERED IN 2015*:
> 1. A thematic shopping mall consisting of Furniture Mall + Fashion Mall + IT Mall + Art & Culture Mall
> 2. Premium Ginza Boulevard Street consists of 3/5/7 storey of retail shop-offices where all the happenings, F&B, night-life clubbing, chill-out places under one roof
> 3. 4 towers of mid/low rise office blocks
> 4. Signature corporate office tower - believed to be Mammoth Empire's new HQ
> 5. Iconic corporate office tower - sold to HCK Capital as HCK TOWER
> 6. Studio tower - HALO TOWER
> 7. Studio tower - SUNDAY TOWER
> 8. Loft tower - MY LOFT SOHO OFFICE SUITES (fully sold)
> 9. SoHo tower - COLONIAL SOHO OFFICE SUITES (fully sold)
> 10. SoHo tower - S.O.H.O. OFFICE SUITES (fully sold)
> 11. Hotel/mixed tower - J.W.MARRIOTT HOTEL AND SERVICED OFFICE SUITES (S.O.S)
> 12. Boutique hotel - believed to be THE WOLO EMPIRE CITY





azey said:


>





patchay said:


> *HCK Tower @ Empire City Damansara*


----------



## W3raq

*New Projects in Klang Valley - Part 1
*

*1.1 Block 41 Storey @ Jln Kia Peng 
http://www.epbt.gov.my/osc/Proj1_Inf...ame=464738&S=S

2.2 Blocks 46 Storey @ Lembah Pantai
Developer - YNH
http://www.epbt.gov.my/osc/Proj1_Inf...ame=464719&S=S









Mixed Development, Bukit Jalil
3.5 storey Shopping Mall, 7 storey Shop Office and 2 blocks 32 & 36 Storey Condo @ Mukim Petaling
Developer - Berjaya
http://www.epbt.gov.my/osc/Proj1_Inf...ame=464378&S=S

















4.6 blocks 39,38 & 7storey condo @ Jln Cochrane
http://www.epbt.gov.my/osc/Proj1_Inf...ame=464293&S=S

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103954208&postcount=4692
UNKNOWN SETAPAK PROJECT
50F, 51F, 2x 47F

DUTA KINGSBURY 
Phase 1 - 1x 38F, 1x 29F 
Phase 2 - 3x 7F/8F

DORSETT RESIDENCES BUKIT BINTANG
- 30F

SUASANA LUMAYAN NEXT PHASE, BANDAR TUN RAZAK
- 2x 16F, 24F, 28F, HOTEL 12F

WAZ LIAN GROUP'S KUALA LUMPUR PROJECT
- 38F

UNKNOWN SEGAMBUT PROJECT
- 4x 29F, 2x 5F

UNKNOWN OLD KLANG ROAD PROJECT
- 21F, 22F

UNKNOWN JALAN SULTAN ISMAIL PROJECT
- 26F

KERJAYA PROSPEK'S 3RD SETAPAK PROJECT
- 2x 25F

ROYAL GARDEN BY MAYLAND
- 2x 34F

UNKNOWN JALAN KIA PENG PROJECT
- 41F

UNKNOWN JALAN YAP AH SHAK PROJECT
- 20F

SHAMELIN STAR SOHO-RESIDENCES 
- 2x 29F

PLAZA ARCADIA & ARCADIA SOHO @ DESA PARKCITY 

WAH SEONG HEADQUARTERS
- 18F

TWENTY2/MK22 @ MONT'KIARA
- 39F, 38F

UNKNOWN AMPANG PROJECT
- 19F

VERVE SUITES @ KLCC
- 36F

OPUS RESIDENCE JALAN TALLALA
- 2x 36F

ECOSKY @ KUALA LUMPUR
- 31F, 30F, 29F, 21F, RETAIL 2-4F

KIARA RESIDENCE BUKIT JALIL PHASE 3
- 2x 12F, 2x 13F

UNKNOWN PROJECT IN BANDAR MENJALARA
- 16F, 17F, 23F

MERIDIAN 101 @ DANG WANGI/BEST WESTERN MERIDIAN 101
- 26F

VERVE SUITES @ KL SOUTH
- 2x 25F

TRIBECA JALAN IMBI
- 37F

ALILA HOTEL @ THE ESTABLISHMENT
- 43F 

GRAND I-RESIDENCE @ JALAN KIA PENG 
- 50F 

SUNWAY VELOCITY PHASE 3 FUTURE 
- 30F, 3B: 14F-7F, 3C: 16F, 3D: 2x 31F


PLATINUM VICTORY AMPANG SERVICED APARTMENT
- 37F

NEW EQUATORIAL HOTEL KUALA LUMPUR
- 52F

UNKNOWN SETAPAK PROJECT
- 3x 21F 

MALAYSIA TRULY ASIA CENTRE 

HOLIDAY INN EXPRESS BUKIT BINTANG 
- 32F

UNKNOWN JALAN PUDU PROJECT
- 16F

UNKNOWN AMPANG PROJECT
- 20F

IKEA COCHRANE STORE 

8 CONLAY RESIDENCES (SUASANA SIMFONI)
- 3x 41F

LAI MENG REDEVELOPMENT 
- 2x 60F

UNKNOWN WANGSA MAJU PROJECT
- 20F, 25F, 30F

NOVO AMPANG
- 39F
*


----------



## W3raq

*New Projects in Klang Valley - Part 2*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=103985115&postcount=4697
*UNKNOWN PROJECT IN BANGSAR 
- 11F

PR1MA ALAM DAMAI 
- 43F TO 19F

EKOVEST SETAPAK PROJECT P1 
- 29F

UNKNOWN PROJECT IN JALAN KAMPUNG ATTAP
- 24F

UNKNOWN PROJECT IN JALAN DEWAN SULTAN SULAIMAN 
- 26F

KL GATEWAY PHASE 2 
- 2x 31F*


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


>











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8974680167/


----------



## ourbestchoice

Oh wow , Malaysia is going to be more developed country and KL is look Amazing after completing these projects. i wish to see and visit these building in my life.

*Klia taxi*


----------



## UjaiDidida

I really like your hard work, Nazrey kay:


----------



## patchay

Nazrey :banana:


----------



## W3raq




----------



## W3raq

*New Supertalls (Proposed/Future) Project in Kuala Lumpur*

*KL Metropolis Landmark Tower*
*- 110F*










*Warisan Merdeka* 
*- 118F*



guy4versa said:


>












*Lai Meng Redevelopment
- 2X 60F*



patchay said:


> *Redevelopment of Lai Meng into 2x 60-Storey Towers*


*Aurora Tower (Angkasa Raya Redevelopment)*
*- 65F*



















*Four Seasons Place
- 65F*










*Tradewinds Centre
- 65F 54F*












UjaiDidida said:


> Preview from KLCC Park!
> 
> 
> 
> original photo by zero239


*Lot 187 & 167/Lot K KLCC (Qatar Project)*
*- 77F 50F*










*Zouk Club Redevelopment 
- 70F*










*Pavilion Extension Tower* 
*- 50F*



rizalhakim said:


> Elite Pavilion http://www.fenestra.com.my/#!gc-elite-kl-pavilion/cxl9 The Elite mixed-use development is located on Jalan Bukit Bintang, Kuala Lumpur. The overall development consists of a 43 storey apartment tower block on seven levels of retail podium over three levels of basement carparks. The retail and carpark levels will be connected to the existing Pavilion Kuala Lumpur retail block. GBI certification is sought for the residential component only.


*Banyan Tree Signatures KL
- 55F*










*W Hotel and The Residences 
- 55F*










*Harrods Hotel & Office Residences
- 60F
*










*Tun Razak Exchange*
*- 80F*


----------



## nazrey

*LE NOUVEL TOWERS | 49F, 43F *










IMG_7003 by ujai_didida, on Flickr

IMG_7013 by ujai_didida, on Flickr

IMG_7004 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*KOMPLEKS KERJA RAYA 2 | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Sultan Salahuddin ) | 37F *



Kuala Lumpur IMG_7663 by Yeoh Thean Kheng, on Flickr








photo by guy4versa








photo by SHAH FIRDAUS


----------



## nazrey

*ST. REGIS HOTEL & RESIDENCES | Kuala Lumpur ( KL Sentral - Lot C ) | 48F *


D_Y2k.2^ said:


> Glass cladding is up!



IMG_7083 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*THE RITZ CORPORATE SUITES & RESIDENCES | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Sultan Ismail ) | 2X 47F *


THT-United said:


> Here's another pix taken today, but from a different angle (outside Dang Wangi LRT station - office tower is so much higher than the Ritz-Carlton Residence, how come?):


----------



## nazrey

* THE CAPERS | Kuala Lumpur ( Sentul East ) | 2X 36F *



>





dengilo said:


>


----------



## nazrey

* SOHO SUITES @ KLCC | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Perak ) | 45F *

IMG_6813 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*THE WOLO [Bukit Bintang]*

IMG_6765 by ujai_didida, on Flickr

IMG_7037 by ujai_didida, on Flickr

IMG_6774 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

* NU SENTRAL MALL, OFFICE TOWERS & ALOFT HOTEL | Kuala Lumpur ( KL Sentral - Lot G ) *

IMG_7042 by ujai_didida, on Flickr

IMG_7041 by ujai_didida, on Flickr

IMG_7053 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*348 SENTRAL (SHELL TOWER & ASCOTT SENTRAL) | Kuala Lumpur ( KL Sentral ) | 33F, 21F*

IMG_7064 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*BANK RAKYAT TWIN TOWERS | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Travers ) | 38F, 33F*



guy4versa said:


>





UjaiDidida said:


> IMG_7069 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*NAZA TOWERS 1 & 2 | Kuala Lumpur ( KLCC - Platinum Park ) | 50F, 38F*

IMG_6874 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*VERTICAS RESIDENSI | Kuala Lumpur ( Bukit Ceylon ) | 3X 43F *



donJonz said:


>


----------



## CalFraser

*Unauthorised Image Usage*

This thread contains an all rights reserved copyright image that has been used without permission; “CIMB INVESTMENT BANK TOWER | Kuala Lumpur ( KL Sentral - Lot A ) | 40F” which is noted as CFE_3163 from my Flickr account is not available for such use.
Please remove it from the thread.


----------



## sepul

W3raq said:


> *New Supertalls (Proposed/Future) Project in Kuala Lumpur*



Very misleading list hno:. *Aurora Tower*, *Banyan Tree Signature*, *W Hotel & Residences*, *Pavillion Extension Tower* are *NOT* supertalls. + last heard Aurora Tower has been reduced from 65-storey to only 58.


----------



## nazrey

* BINJAI 8 SERVICE SUITES | Kuala Lumpur ( off Jalan Binjai ) | 40F *








http://www.flickr.com/photos/kingsiang/8994642799/


----------



## nazrey

*Vipod Residences*

IMG_7025 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Quadro Residences*




























IMG_6896 by ujai_didida, on Flickr

IMG_6848 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## UjaiDidida

*@W3raq,* you have to know that every photo that you post should be credited back to the author/owner. Please add the source of the photo in post #3840 :yes:


----------



## nazrey

* Fraser Residence & Crest JSI*



















guy4versa said:


>


*Laman Ceylon & SixCeylon*

























http://www.flickr.com/photos/abuirfan78/8518415338/


----------



## nazrey

*DBKL: ONGOING PROJECTS 2013*


----------



## nazrey

*MBPJ: ONGOING PROJECTS 2013 [PART2]*
PETALING DISTRICT































































*MPSJ: ONGOING PROJECTS 2013*
PETALING DISTRICT


----------



## nazrey

*GREATER KUALA LUMPUR*
*PUTRAJAYA & SEPANG DISTRICT: ONGOING PROJECTS 2013*












































​


----------



## nazrey

*IOI RESORT CITY | Putrajaya*











UjaiDidida said:


> IMG-20130530-03210 by ujai_didida, on Flickr
> 
> IMG-20130530-03209 by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Movenpick Hotel & Convention Centre KLIA*












nazrey said:


> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/85715189
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/stardex/8558636640/


----------



## nazrey

*Lot 3C5 (Putrajaya), The Place (cyberjaya)*


















http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8231/8382483862_2f9240212d_b.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*D'Pulze Cyberjaya*












> http://www.bighouse.com.my/cons/status.aspx?ID=10049


----------



## CarDavRiv

Really nice projects for Kuala Lumpur!!!


----------



## nazrey

*Heriot-Watt University (Putrajaya), Mirage By The Lake (Cyberjaya)*










*Malaysia Campus - Heriot-Watt University (Putrajaya)*
http://www.hw.ac.uk/malaysia/about/campus.htm


W3raq said:


>


*Mirage By The Lake (Cyberjaya)*
http://www.miragebythelake.com.my/


W3raq said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Subang Jaya LRT station *
(interchange with KTM Komuter and upcoming BRT sunway line)






























sapphire blue said:


> Taken today
> 
> *Subang Jaya*
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nazrey

*KENCANA SQUARE | SELANGOR (Subang Jaya)*




















archilover said:


> DSC_1862 by archilover2, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*DA:MEN @ USJ | Subang Jaya | 2X 23F*












patchay said:


> *da:men USJ*
> gob.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*LRT Extension: Putra Heights LRT station*












TWK90 said:


>












New LRT rollong stock for Ampang Line (2014-2015)


----------



## nazrey

*EMPIRE REMIX | Petaling Jaya (USJ 1)*




















W3raq said:


> Confirmed Completion Date:
> *Q1 2016*


----------



## nazrey

*One City USJ: Sky Park Offices (Phase 1B)*



>














>


----------



## nazrey

*BRT Sunway Line*












TWK90 said:


> *Sunway BRT preliminary works has started
> 13/5/2013
> 
> Construction signboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soil investigations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*








*


----------



## nazrey

*JAYA SHOPPING GALLERY*












patchay said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## nazrey

* THE CASCADES | Petaling Jaya ( Kota Damansara )*
*Cascades rocks*
By JAN YONG 
http://www.nst.com.my/red/cascades-rocks-1.82522










WATERFALL EFFECT: Cascading water on split levels create a dramatic and contemporary experience

For a first-time participant in a property competition, Mitraland Group can be justifiably proud that its entry, the Cascades won big at the Asia Pacific Property Awards, so big in fact that the project will now compete with projects from other regions for the world’s best award for Best Mixed-use Development.










Cascades’ daylight entrance statement.

Commenting on the award, Chairman of Mitraland Group, Datuk Johan Ariffin said: “This award is a manifestation of the collective efforts of sound research, an exciting lifestyle based concept design and great teamwork between our consultants and staff at Mitraland. It is indeed an honour for us to win this on the very first try and this will indeed drive us to try even harder with our coming projects to create more winning concepts.”










Cascades Corporate perspective.

Located at Kota Damansara, the Cascades comprises a 30-storey office corporate tower with a gross floor area (GFA) of 240,000 sq ft. Typical units have built-ups of between 697 and 1,565 sqft, with the starting selling price of RM453,100.The leasehold property sits on 4.7 acres of commercial plot and has a gross development value (GDV) of RM445 million which represents about 30 per cent of the GDV of all its current projects.










Cascades’ exterior ground lobby.

The first phase comprises 40 retail units while the second phase comprises of 266 units of serviced apartments with buyers comprising mostly local professionals of between 30 and 45 years old. The Cascades is currently 90 per cent sold out with limited bumiputera units still available. It was marketed overseas specifically in Singapore with encouraging results.

MORE...


patchay said:


> *PROGRESS: CASCADES KOTA DAMANSARA (May 12, 2013)*


*THE ALTIUM | Petaling Jaya ( Damansara Perdana )*



aqxbaik said:


> The Altium Damansara Perdana


----------



## W3raq

*MAIN PLACE RESIDENCE & MALL | Selangor ( USJ 21 ) | 4 X 33F | U/C*
(Newgate Avenue Redevelopment)
Completed this November 










*Tenant*
-Full Condo facilities which include comprehensive 
security features, gymnasium, infinity pool,
jacuzzi & cafeteria










*Shop*
-A unique development comprises of serviced 
residences and 140 retail outlets under one roof










*Dining*
-A Selection of quality dinings and restaurants
Within reach










*Leisure*
-A New Focal Point of Subang Jaya with dedicated leisure
and entertainment zones comprising an exceptional variety 
of F&B Outlets










*Lifestyle*
-Surrounded by established township such as 
Taipan, USJ, Subang Jaya, Shah Alam & Puchong


----------



## W3raq

*MAIN PLACE RESIDENCE & MALL | Selangor ( USJ 21 ) | 4 X 33F | U/C*



W3raq said:


> Site Progress


----------



## nazrey

*GREATER KUALA LUMPUR*
*MBPJ: ONGOING PROJECTS 2013 [PART1]*
PETALING DISTRICT






































































































































































​


----------



## nazrey

PUCHONG


> http://www.theedgeproperty.com/news-a-views/11498--ioi-properties-moves-to-next-level.html





qazreen91 said:


> PFCC Bandar Puteri Puchong
> Uploaded at Picoodle.com


----------



## nazrey

SUBANG JAYA
LRT EXTENSION


sapphire blue said:


> *USJ*
> 
> As of today
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## UjaiDidida

*The Quadro*


























16 Oct 2013


IMG_2651 - Ujai Didida by ujai_didida, on Flickr


IMG_2663 - Ujai Didida by ujai_didida, on Flickr


IMG_2664 - Ujai Didida by ujai_didida, on Flickr


IMG_2665 - Ujai Didida by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

IMG_8571_lake titiwangsa by achem74, on Flickr

When the clouds marched by vedd, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/spitefully/10422098686/sizes/h/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/carolienc/10379584895/


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur - 15 oktober 2013 by CarolienC, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

KualaLumpur by justinlindwall, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lilianlau/10553552586/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

_MG_6542 by tamchurch, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE: Tun Razak Exchange (TRX)*
http://www.trx.my/









http://www.trx.my/features.html


















http://www.trx.my/TRX_Brochure.pdf


----------



## nazrey

KL at dusk by mar[ o ]graphy, on Flickr

Breast Cancer Awareness Campaign, Twin Tower turn to pink by mar[ o ]graphy, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10395596246/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10808680996/


----------



## El_Greco

Stunning photo.


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hafizismail/10831355955/


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/some_soul/10849829273/


----------



## nazrey

Untitled by LaCameraObscura, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Sunrise in the City by Rithauddin, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur 36 by TonyBphoto, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/azirull/10886583213/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/azirull/10887017945/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/azirull/10706953063/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

PROJECTS FROM THIS PICTURE :
COMPLETING SOON


































































ONGOING PROJECTS


----------



## nazrey

NAZA TOWER & LTH TOWER | Kuala Lumpur ( KLCC - Platinum Park ) | 50 fl, 38 fl | U/C


davidwsk said:


>


THE RITZ CORPORATE SUITES & RESIDENCES | Kuala Lumpur ( Corner of Jalan Ampang & Jalan Sultan Ismail ) | 47 fl x 2 | U/C


Izzz said:


> 20130816_152809 by Izz_R, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

VIPOD RESIDENCES | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Kia Peng) | 38 fl | T/O


Ethaniel83 said:


> closer look at the facade


 QUADRO RESIDENCES | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Kia Peng) | 36 fl | T/O


UjaiDidida said:


> 16 Oct 2013
> 
> IMG_2663 - Ujai Didida by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

LE NOUVEL | Kuala Lumpur ( KLCC - Jalan Ampang ) | Ateliers Jean Nouvel | 49 fl, 43 fl | U/C 


> Kuala Lumpur by johnnyjallas, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

SOHO SUITES @ KLCC | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Perak ) | 45 fl | T/O


UjaiDidida said:


> 16 Oct 2013
> 
> 
> IMG_2650 - Ujai Didida by ujai_didida, on Flickr





smalltimer said:


> Latest pic. 28-Sep-13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pictures taken on 10-Nov-13


----------



## El_Greco

nazrey said:


> PROJECTS FROM THIS PICTURE : COMPLETING SOON ONGOING PROJECTS


Some cool looking towers.


----------



## nazrey

CREST JSI | Kuala Lumpur ( off Jalan Sultan Ismail ) | 44 fl | 26 fl | U/C


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/carolienc/10379785943/


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/z8shots/9363688382/


----------



## Pals_RGB

^^ Nice.


----------



## dida888

beautiful city KL from bkk


----------



## BlurredLines

When will ib tower finish? Before 2015?


----------



## nazrey

Hopefully








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ghanmania/11187817055/








http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7403/11217980484_6f47dcd055_b.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*KL Eco City*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/acrossplanet/11225105976/


----------



## nazrey

*KL SENTRAL*
 KL Sentral, Kuala Lumpur by Ezry A Rahman, on Flickr





























































http://www.flickr.com/photos/969798lvk/9757223335/


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/lilianlau/10553785883/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

*Top Tallest Buildings in KUALA LUMPUR 2014*
MALAYSIA

































1 KUALA LUMPUR | Warisan Merdeka | 600m+ | 1969ft+ | 118 fl | Prep 
2 KUALA LUMPUR | Petronas Tower 1 | 452m | 88 fl 
3 KUALA LUMPUR | Petronas Tower 2 | 452m | 88 fl 
4 KUALA LUMPUR | Platinum Tower | 380m | 1247ft | 80 fl | Prep
5 KUALA LUMPUR | Four Seasons Place | 343m | 65 fl | U/C
6 KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Telekom | 310m | 55 fl 
7 KUALA LUMPUR | Lot 185, Lot 167(K), Lot 176 | 300m+ | 78 fl | 71 fl | Prep
8 KUALA LUMPUR | Tradewinds Tower | 300m | 60 fl | Demo 
9 KUALA LUMPUR | Ilham Baru Tower | 298m | 58 fl | U/C
10 KUALA LUMPUR | Petronas Tower 3 | 267m | 59 fl 













































11 KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Maybank | 243.5m | 50 fl 
12 KUALA LUMPUR | Midvalley Tower of Light | 240m+ | 60 fl | U/C
13 KUALA LUMPUR | Vista Tower | 238.1m | 62 fl
14 KUALA LUMPUR | W Hotel & Residences | 235m | 55 fl | U/C
15 KUALA LUMPUR | Elite Pavilion Tower | 230m | 50 fl | U/C ‎
16 KUALA LUMPUR | Banyan Tree Signatures | 220m + | 55 fl | U/C 
17 KUALA LUMPUR | Harrods Hotel & Residences | 220m + | 55 fl + x 1 | 30 fl+ x 3 | U/C ‎‎
18 KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Maxis | 212.1 m | 49 fl 
19 KUALA LUMPUR | Bangunan AM Finance | 210 m | 50 fl 
20 KUALA LUMPUR | KKR Tower | 210m | 37 fl | T/O































21 KUALA LUMPUR | St. Regis Hotel & Residences | 205m | 48 fl | U/C
22 KUALA LUMPUR | The Troika Tower 3 | 204.2 m | 50 fl 
23 KUALA LUMPUR | Berjaya Times Square | 203 m | 48 fl 
24 KUALA LUMPUR | K Residence | 202 m | 52 fl
25 KUALA LUMPUR | Naza Tower | 200m+ | 50 fl | U/C 
26 KUALA LUMPUR | Felda Towers | 200m+ | 50 fl 
27 KUALA LUMPUR | Platinum Towers | 200m+ | 51 fl x 3 | U/C 
28 KUALA LUMPUR | The Sentral Residences | 200m+ x 2 | 52 fl x 2 | U/C‎
29 KUALA LUMPUR | Lot G Office Tower A | 200m | 37 fl | U/C


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11983169395/


----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nurismailphotography/12068393834/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mentarymerah/11672673315/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

*NEW DEVELOPMENTS CONNECTED WITH RAIL IN KUALA LUMPUR 2014 [U/C]*
NOTE: NEW STATION CONSTRUCTION
- KL Eco City @ Abdullah Hukum LRT Kelana Jaya line station
- BANGSAR TRADE CENTRE @ Kerinchi LRT Kelana Jaya line station
- KL GATEWAY @ Universiti LRT Kelana Jaya line station
- FOUR SEASONS PLACE @ KLCC LRT Kelana Jaya line underground station
- Kencana Square @ Subang Komuter & LRT Kelana Jaya line extension/interchange station
- NU SENTRAL MALL @ KL Sentral Monorail station
- BERJAYA CENTRAL PARK @ Bukit Nanas Monorail station
- QUILL CITY (VISION CITY) @ Medan Tuanku Monorail station
- TRADEWINDS CENTRE @ Raja Chulan Monorail station
- Sunway Geo @ BRT Halt 4
- TROPICANA GARDENS @ Dataran Sunway MRT station
- THE ST. REGIS HOTEL & RESIDENCES @ KL Sentral MRT underground station
- TTDI Ascencia @ TTDI MRT station
- YOU CITY @ Taman Suntex MRT station
- TUN RAZAK EXCHANGE @ Pasar Rakyat MRT underground station
- Pacific Place Ara Damansara @ LRT Ampang line extension
- MAJU LINQ @ Bandar Tasik Selatan LRT Ampang line station
- SUNWAY PUTRA PLACE REDEVELOPMENT @ PWTC LRT Ampang line station
- ICON CITY @ Seri Setia KTM Komuter station
- SEREMBAN SENTRAL @ Seremban KTM Komuter station
- KLIA2 GATEWAY @ KLIA2 ERL station


----------



## XNeo

^^ nice compilation.


----------



## nazrey

*SOME PROPOSAL PROJECTS CONNECTED WITH RAIL IN KUALA LUMPUR*
PUNCAK BARU @ Kampung Baru LRT Kelana Jaya line underground station
THE BANK @ Jalan Ampang @ Dang Wangi Kelana Jaya line underground station
DATUM JELATEK @ LRT Kelana Jaya line station
RIVO CITY @ Tun Sambanthan Monorail station
BUKIT BINTANG CITY CENTRE (PUDU PRISON REDEVELOPMENT) @ Hang Tuah LRT Ampang line/Monorail interchange station


----------



## azey

nazrey said:


> *NEW ICONIC LANDMARKS:
> Top Tallest Projects in KUALA LUMPUR*
> As of January 2013
> .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 KUALA LUMPUR | Petronas Towers | 452m | 88 fl
> 2 KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Telekom | 310m | 55 fl
> 3 KUALA LUMPUR | Four Seasons Place | 300m+ | 65 fl
> 4 KUALA LUMPUR | Ilham Baru Tower | 275m | 58 fl
> 5 KUALA LUMPUR | Naza Tower | 272m | 50 fl
> 6 KUALA LUMPUR | Petronas Tower 3 | 267m | 59 fl
> 7 KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Maybank | 243.5m | 50 fl
> 8 KUALA LUMPUR | Vista Tower | 238.1m | 62 fl
> 9 KUALA LUMPUR | W Hotel & Residences | 235m | 55 fl
> 10 KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Felda | 225m+ | 50 fl
> 11 KUALA LUMPUR | Banyan Tree Signatures | 220m+ | 55 fl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONGOING PROJECTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME PROPOSAL/ON HOLD PROJECTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



..........


----------



## azey

Redevelopment of Crowne Plaza /Kompleks Antarabangsa Kuala Lumpur

demolishment



UjaiDidida said:


> 4th February 2014
> 
> 
> IMG_0237 UjaiDidida Ujai Didida - by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_14

ever heard of m101 Soho bukit bintang?


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* VIPOD RESIDENCES



UjaiDidida said:


> IMG_0239 UjaiDidida Ujai Didida - by ujai_didida, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_0236 UjaiDidida Ujai Didida - by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* Quadro Residences


UjaiDidida said:


> IMG_2663 - Ujai Didida by ujai_didida, on Flickr





BlueBath said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* SOHO SUITES @ KLCC

KLCC 9 by nburghuber, on Flickr



> pic..courtersy of propwall


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* Ilham Baru Tower | 298m | 58 fl










Sunset in the City von Ezry A Rahman auf Flick


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* NAZA TOWER & LTH TOWER | 50 fl, 38 fl 










IMG_0280 UjaiDidida Ujai Didida - by ujai_didida, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12014067683/


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* Le Nouvel | 49 fl | 43 fl 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/cwwongfoto/13095865293/


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* CREST JSI | 44 fl | 26 fl 








http://www.flickr.com/photos/carolienc/10379785943/


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* BERJAYA CENTRAL PARK (The Ritz-Carlton Residences & Menara Bangkok Bank)| 47 fl x 2 


sapphire blue said:


> Taken today
> 
> 
> 
> #prayforMH370


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* SETIA SKY RESIDENCES | 40 fl 



BlueBath said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* MENARA HAP SENG 2





















dengilo said:


> Last week


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* KOMPLEKS KERJA RAYA 2


teckkang said:


> from GDP Architects facebook page





teckkang said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* THE CAPERS


dengilo said:


>



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11492203565/


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* NU SENTRAL MALL | OFFICE TOWERS | ALOFT HOTEL | Kuala Lumpur (KL Sentral - Lot G) | 45 fl, 34 fl, 27 fl, 25 fl, 7 fl 





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrMA-ObUuMo


teckkang said:


> cubic skylight on the rooftop garden





nazrey said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* GREATER KL
EMPIRE CITY | Petaling Jaya (Damansara Perdana)
























































> http://www.propwall.my/photos/2530461/empire-city-damansara-perdana-photo-by-shamaine-ho-cbd


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* GREATER KL
IOI RESORT CITY & IOI CITY MALL | Putrajaya (IOI Resort City) 






























> https://www.facebook.com/IOIResortCity


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* DAMANSARA CITY | Kuala Lumpur (Damansara Heights) 






































thienzieyung said:


> Snapped a quick photo as I was driven pass the site.


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* GREATER KL
ENCORP THE STRAND & ENCORP STRAND MALL | Selangor (Kota Damansara) 


































































W3raq said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT: Vision City*







































> http://www.flickr.com/photos/budakijau/8403202727/




Flickr 上 brown_colour 的 P1230509


Flickr 上 brown_colour 的 P1230515


Flickr 上 brown_colour 的 P1230513


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* CAPSQUARE | 6 CAPSQUARE | Kuala Lumpur | 27F



azey said:


>





patchay said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* GREATER KL
THE CASCADES | Petaling Jaya ( Kota Damansara )





















































































by lowyat forumer v88 from cascades thread


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* GREATER KL
The Ascent @ Paradigm Mall, Kelana Jaya





















ZaHiRnYa??? said:


>





W3raq said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* GREATER KL
MIRAGE RESIDENCE | Cyberjaya 

































































W3raq said:


>


----------



## zkydzy

very nice and modern


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* Q SENTRAL | Kuala Lumpur ( KL Sentral - Lot B ) | 45 fl


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/smartfirecat/11363907316/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* ICON MONT KIARA


























dean87 said:


> 2013-07-30 16.44.55 by saifuddinakhir, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* BANK RAKYAT TWIN TOWERS




> Sky Train by brodsviss, on Flickr





UjaiDidida said:


> Base 4 UjaiDidida Ujai Didida - by ujai_didida, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Base 2 UjaiDidida Ujai Didida - by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* GREATER KL
Lot 3C5 Putrajaya (Grand Dorsett and L&G tower)




















syaom said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* GREATER KL
PUTRAJAYA - Heriot-Watt University Malaysia











Azrain98 said:


> heriott watt university :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLEED PROJECT:* WOLO BUKIT BINTANG (formerly Wisma KLIH)| Kuala Lumpur (Bukit Bintang)| 14 fl | Completed (1975), Refurbished (2013)


UjaiDidida said:


> IMG_0160 UjaiDidida Ujai Didida - by ujai_didida, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0163 UjaiDidida Ujai Didida - by ujai_didida, on Flickr





nazrey said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* MENARA MBMR (FEDERAL AUTO) | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Syed Putra ) | 24 fl




















davidwsk said:


> 26-Jan-2014



KL Cityscapes by Vabderyow, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* 
- LAMAN CEYLON | Kuala Lumpur ( Bukit Ceylon ) | 27F
- SIXCEYLON | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Ceylon ) | 27F
- SUASANA BUKIT CEYLON | Kuala Lumpur (Bukit Ceylon) | 34F

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/abuirfan78/8518415338/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/z8shots/9363688382/


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* GREATER KUALA LUMPUR - KLANG
THE BOSS SERVICE SUTIE | Selangor (Klang) | 28 fl 


















Hisyam said:


> The progress of The Boss


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* M-CITY | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Ampang ) | 36 fl 





































by lowyat forumer ace77 from m city thread


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* Vertical Bangsar South


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/clicksnapshot/13281220755/


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* GREATER KUALA LUMPUR
PACIFIC PLACE | OASIS CORPORATE PARK | EVOLVE CONCEPT MALL | Petaling Jaya (Ara Damansara)










SOURCE: https://www.facebook.com/pacificplaceara


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* THE ELEMENTS | Kuala Lumpur ( off Jalan Ampang ) | 42 fl x 2





















dengilo said:


>











https://www.flickr.com/photos/lfcastro/12674112524/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* GREATER KUALA LUMPUR 
TROPICANA GRANDE | Selangor (Tropicana)
































http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7393/8730880127_9042301964_b.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED PROJECT:* MENARA LGB











W3raq said:


> *Progress*





davidwsk said:


> http://www.facebook.com/cityestate


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* KL TRILLION | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Tun Razak ) | 2X 40F, 33F











UjaiDidida said:


> 4 February 2014
> 
> IMG_0414 UjaiDidida Ujai Didida - by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* GREATER KUALA LUMPUR - CYBERJAYA
D’Pulze @ Cyberjaya


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* GREATER KUALA LUMPUR - CYBERJAYA
Shaftbury Square


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* GREATER KUALA LUMPUR - CYBERJAYA
The Place @ Cyberjaya


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* FRASER RESIDENCE | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Sultan Ismail)











archilover said:


> DSC01281 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* SUMMER SUITES & SUMMER VOS @ MENARA SOLARIS | Kuala Lumpur ( Off Jalan Sultan Ismail ) | 34 fl x 2





























patchay said:


> *Crane of Tower 2 for FACE Platinum is up and Summer Suites & Summer V.O.S.*


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* GLOMAC DAMANSARA | GLO DAMANSARA MALL | Kuala Lumpur ( Taman Tun Dr Ismail ) | 26 fl x 2, 25 fl, 16 fl


















http://dsc.propwall.com/photos/3185616/IMG_7582.JPG


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* GREATER KUALA LUMPUR
SUNWAY NEXIS | Petaling Jaya ( Kota Damansara )


















http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov13/e_10h.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED PROJECT:* GREATER KUALA LUMPUR - PUCHONG
PUCHONG FINANCIAL CORPORATE CENTRE | Selangor (Puchong)











W3raq said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* GREATER KUALA LUMPUR - Section 14, PETALING JAYA
Jaya Shopping Centre











> Jaya Supermarket was demolished and redeveloped into a lifestyle shopping mall with a cinema, department store and retail units. Jaya Shopping Centre was the first supermarket built in PJ (1974)


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* GREATER KUALA LUMPUR - SHAH ALAM
S P Setia Headquarters Tower




















> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...4775/687809044610876/?type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED PROJECT:* Vista Sentral


















https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...4775/694996217225492/?type=1&relevant_count=1








https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...4775/694996190558828/?type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* ST. REGIS HOTEL & RESIDENCES | Kuala Lumpur ( KL Sentral - Lot C ) | 48F 












> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...4775/695005393891241/?type=1&relevant_count=3


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* SUNWAY VELOCITY | V-OFFICE, V-RESIDENCE & V-RETAIL | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Peel ) 






















































http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/aug13/u_28c.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/aug13/u_28a.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/feb14/u_28a.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED PROJECT:* 348 SENTRAL (SHELL TOWER & ASCOTT SENTRAL) | Kuala Lumpur ( KL Sentral ) | 33 fl, 21 fl 



UjaiDidida said:


> IMG_0098 UjaiDidida Ujai Didida - by ujai_didida, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0120 UjaiDidida Ujai Didida - by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* VIVATEL Hotel | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Loke Yew, Cheras ) | 18F 


















http://www.panoramio.com/photo/64671046

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* Point92


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* One @ Bukit Ceylon Hotel Suites










Kuala Lumpur- Another perspective by house88kend, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* KUALA LUMPUR


----------



## nazrey

*GREATER KUALA LUMPUR (KLANG VALLEY)*










*ONGOING PROJECTS:* 
Some projects in PETALING JAYA (PJ) 2014














































PUTRAJAYA




























Some projects in CYBERJAYA 2014



















SUBANG JAYA


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* BANYAN TREE SIGNATURES PAVILION KL | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Conlay ) | 55 fl






































































UjaiDidida said:


> 4th February 2014
> 
> IMG_0203 UjaiDidida Ujai Didida - by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* PLATINUM SUITES TOWER | PLATINUM VICTORY FACE PROJECT | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Sultan Ismail ) | 51 fl











patchay said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* THE SENTRAL RESIDENCES | Kuala Lumpur ( KL Sentral - Lot D ) | 55 fl x 2





























patchay said:


> *The Sentral Residences*


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* MAS ANNEX REDEVELOPMENT (PNB 1194) | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Sultan Ismail) | 50 fl




































smalltimer said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* PUBLIC MUTUAL TOWER | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Raja Chulan ) | 40 fl





























dengilo said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* MINISTRY OF INTERNATIONAL TRADE & INDUSTRY (MITI) | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Duta ) | 33 fl


























http://www.flickr.com/photos/nurismailphotography/13379789053/


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* BANGSAR TRADE CENTRE | Kuala Lumpur ( Bangsar ) 


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/clicksnapshot/13281678574/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* JKG Tower Kuala Lumpur, Jalan Raja Laut | 30 fl


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* MENARA CENTARA | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan TAR) | 21 fl


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* CONCERTO NORTH KIARA | Kuala Lumpur ( Segambut ) | 32 fl | 30 fl x 2 | U/C












davidwsk said:


> March 26, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/BCBBerhad


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* KL ECO CITY | Kuala Lumpur ( Pantai / Jalan Bangsar ) | 56 fl, 50 fl x 2, 46 fl x 2, 42 fl x 2, 36 fl x 2, 32 fl, 17 fl x 4, 16 fl x 2






















































































D_Y2k.2^ said:


> Taken yesterday from south tower:


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* MATRADE Exhibition and Convention Centre 


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11401785966/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nurismailphotography/13345261034/


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* MAJU LINQ | Kuala Lumpur (ITT-Bandar Tasik Selatan)





















legan said:


>


----------



## Aquarelle

nazrey said:


> *ONGOING PROJECTS:*


Great design! 
Do you have an idea what is the white roofing material? ^^


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* ASCENCIA @ TTDI | Damansara (TTDI)




































patchay said:


> *TTDI Ascencia*


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* KL GATEWAY (Kerinchi Redevelopments) | Kuala Lumpur (Kerinchi)













































https://www.flickr.com/photos/clicksnapshot/13281651294/


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* IBIS HOTEL KUALA LUMPUR | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Yap Kwan Seng) | 30 fl










http://www.flickr.com/photos/stefaniekarger/11939958113/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* THE ESTABLISHMENT | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Bangsar)

























































> http://www.tungfeng.com/2014/02/alila-bangsar-the-establishment/


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* THE MEWS | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Yap Kwan Seng) | 38 fl x 2 



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/lilianlau/10553785883/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* VIDA SOHO | Kuala Lumpur (Bukit Ceylon)











patchay said:


> Land piling now.
> *VIDA Soho*


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* THE ROBERTSON | Kuala Lumpur (Jln Robertson/Pudu)












patchay said:


> *The Robertson, Jalan Pudu*
> by lowyat forumer bb68 from the robertson thread


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* THE RUMA HOTEL & RESIDENCES | Kuala lumpur (Jalan Kia Peng)











UjaiDidida said:


> IMG_0256 UjaiDidida Ujai Didida - by ujai_didida, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0252 UjaiDidida Ujai Didida - by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* SUASANA SIMFONI (Tentatively) | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Conlay) | 40 fl x 3












archilover said:


> DSC01190 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* Elite Pavilion Tower | 230m | 50 fl 






























UjaiDidida said:


> IMG_0197 UjaiDidida Ujai Didida - by ujai_didida, on Flickr





nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/cwwongfoto/13321037175/


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* HOTEL EQUATORIAL REDEVELOPMENT| Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Sultan Ismail) | 225m | 51 fl












smalltimer said:


> progress as of 22.Feb.2014


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* Midvalley Tower of Light | 240m+ | 60 fl 




























archilover said:


> 426797_10151233359769046_107835809_n by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* HARRODS HOTEL & RESIDENCES | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Conlay)













archilover said:


> . by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* FOUR SEASONS PLACE | Kuala Lumpur ( KLCC - Jalan Ampang ) | 65 fl, 5 fl (Mall) | 342m











UjaiDidida said:


> 4 February 2014
> Four Seasons Place, Kuala Lumpur
> 
> IMG_0435 UjaiDidida Ujai Didida - by ujai_didida, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* Fairmont Kuala Lumpur | +300m | +984ft | 78 fl | 71 fl |

















http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7165/13446695624_acf1e598db_b.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* TUN RAZAK EXCHANGE ( TRX | formerly KL International Financial District ) | Kuala Lumpur ( Jln Tun Razak ) 
http://www.trx.my/



























https://www.flickr.com/photos/jimmychuah/13711838904/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/nksyoon/8543750339








https://www.flickr.com/photos/nksyoon/8544843002


----------



## nazrey

*Tun Razak Exchange (TRX)*


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* Vortex Tower | 260m | 58 fl 











nazrey said:


> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.695005077224606.1073741911.593936730664775&type=1


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* KEN TTDI


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* SUNWAY PUTRA PLACE REDEVELOPMENT





























dengilo said:


> Yesterday


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* Pantai Sentral Park














https://www.pantaisentralpark.com/images/senior-management-forum/SMF_274.jpg








https://www.pantaisentralpark.com/images/senior-management-forum/SMF_372.jpg
























































Envisioned as Kuala Lumpur’s one and only ‘Urban Forest City’, Pantai Sentral Park is a 58-acre integrated city development that will blend with nature.










As part of Pantai Sentral Park’s alluring nature-centric environment, there is a waterfront site where numerous activities like lakeside jogging, cycling and alfresco dining can be done.












> https://www.facebook.com/propcafe.net





dengilo said:


> Massive site right up to the bukit gasing border!I wonder how much IJM paid for this land?


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* NOVO AMPANG | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Ampang) | 39 fl 











































Izzz said:


> 15 April 2014
> 
> 20140415_115800-1_wm by Izz_R, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* ARCORIS MONT KIARA






























D_Y2k.2^ said:


> Latest update:


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* THE FENNEL | Kuala Lumpur ( Sentul East ) | 38 fl x 4 






























davidwsk said:


> March 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Fennel-Sentul-East/


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* KIARA163 | Kuala Lumpur (Mont Kiara)












dengilo said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* THE VEO | QUARTZA & MELAWATI MALL | Kuala Lumpur (Melawati)







































rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* G RESIDENCE | Kuala Lumpur ( Desa Pandan )












rizalhakim said:


> http://www.propcafe.net/g-residence-desa-pandan/


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* SENTRIO SUITES | Kuala Lumpur (Desa Pandan) | 40 fl | 17 fl











patchay said:


> *Sentrio Suites @ Desa Pandan*
> by lowyat forumer deosiri from sentrio suites thread


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* Aurora SOVO @ Bukit Jalil (Jalil City Centre)

























































> by Xiang Zhi from PTLM


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* TRIBECA | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Imbi) | 36 fl 











patchay said:


> *Tribeca @ Bukit Bintang*
> by lowyat forumer tengster from tribeca thread


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* SERI RIANA RESIDENCE | Kuala Lumpur ( Wangsa Maju ) | 38 fl x 2 | 34 fl | 27 fl | 7 fl x 3 






























patchay said:


> *Seri Riana Residence, Wangsa Maju*
> By Lowyat forumer rayzlan from seri riana residence thread


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* MIRAGE RESIDENCE | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Yap Kwan Seng) | 33 fl











patchay said:


> *Mirage Residence, Jalan Yap Kwan Seng*


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* THE HORIZON RESIDENCES | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Tun Razak) | 27 fl x 2




























isicman said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* KENNY HEIGHTS | Kuala Lumpur (Mont Kiara)






























W3raq said:


>





rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* Bayu Sentul












patchay said:


> *Bayu Sentul*
> contributed by Lowyat forumer mkbb77 from Bayu Sentul thread. Compilation of progress as at 10.02.2014.


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* THE LEAFZ | Kuala Lumpur (Sg. Besi)




















Izzz said:


> taken on 25 Jan 2014
> 
> 20140125_181515_wm by Izz_R, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* LIDO RESIDENCY | Kuala Lumpur ( Jln Loke Yew) | 32 fl











Izzz said:


> 29 Jan 2014
> 
> 20140129_124641_wm by Izz_R, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* CENTRAL RESIDENCE | Kuala Lumpur (Suria Sg. Besi)











Izzz said:


> progress as of today 19 Jan 2014
> 
> 20140119_102112 by Izz_R, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* ONE KIARA | Kuala Lumpur (Mont Kiara) | U/C


















http://dsc.propwall.com/photos/1516541/IMG_1364.JPG


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* MONTENA SOVO SUITES | Kuala Lumpur ( Cheras - Alam Damai ) | 29 fl 











patchay said:


> *Montena SOVO Suites @ Cheras*
> by lowyat forumer kwongwee from montena thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by lowyat forumer Glcotan from montena thread


----------



## nazrey

*REFURBISHED TOWERS PROJECTS:*
MENARA TUN RAZAK | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Raja Laut ) | 50 fl | 26 fl | U/C
TRADEWINDS TOWERS | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Sultan Ismail ) | 60 fl, 55 fl, 14 fl, 8 fl | 300m, 230m












azey said:


> credit to Greater KL facebook
> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction?ref=stream





> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/99114243
> 
> Kuala Lumpur by Cheryl & Rich, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*REDEVELOPMENT PROJECTS:*
LAI MENG SCHOOL REDEVELOPMENT | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Ampang) | 60 fl x 2 | App











patchay said:


> *Redevelopment of Lai Meng into 2x 60-Storey Towers*





erwinkarim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*COMING SOON: *
LOT D1 @ KLCC | Kuala Lumpur (KLCC) | 60 fl












> *KLCCP eyes Golden Triangle assets with RM1b ‘war chest’*
> By OOI TEE CHING | 18 April 2014| last updated at 12:58AM
> http://www.nst.com.my/business/nation/klccp-eyes-golden-triangle-assets-with-rm1b-war-chest-1.571270
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR: KLCC Property Holdings Bhd (KLCCP) will be able to raise RM1 billion from the issuance of new shares to buy assets within the Golden Triangle as soon as it has identified a good fit, said group chief executive officer Datuk Hashim Wahir.
> 
> “Shareholders have approved the issuance of new shares amounting to 10 per cent of total shares. Once we exercise it, we should be able to raise RM1 billion for asset acquisition. We are looking at buildings that are value accretive within the Golden Triangle,” he said after the company’s shareholders’ meeting, here, yesterday.
> 
> The Golden Triangle covers the north of Jalan Pudu, south of Jalan Ampang and west of Jalan Imbi and Jalan Tun Razak. It also embraces the shopping area of Bukit Bintang, the office towers of Jalan Raja Chulan, the five-star hotel strip of Jalan Sultan Ismail, the party street of Jalan P. Ramlee and the Kuala Lumpur City Centre.
> 
> *KLCCP has a small plot of land in front of Mandarin Oriental Hotel called Lot D1.*
> 
> Hashim said his team is talking to several potential tenants before they initiate a mixed development on the land.
> 
> “We are not a speculative developer. We will only initiate development after we have secured an anchor tenant. We prefer reputable multi-national corporations.”
> 
> On asset enhancement, Hashim said his team is redeveloping the 32-year-old Menara Dayabumi.
> 
> It has started upgrading works at the common area and building a new connection to the Pasar Seni light rail transit station.
> 
> Phase Three, which is slated for mid-2015, will see demolition of the current City Point shopping centre to make room for a 60-storey office tower with 120,000 sq ft of retail space and a 500-room hotel.
> 
> Last week, KLCC Real Estate Investment Trust (REIT) received regulatory approval to sell up to RM3 billion of Islamic bonds.
> 
> With property assets in excess of RM15 billion, the KLCC REIT is Malaysia’s largest in both market capitalisation at RM11.5 billion and assets at RM16.3 billion.
> 
> KLCC REIT is “stapled” to shares of KLCCP and “houses” three assets, namely Petronas Twin Towers, Menara 3 Petronas and Menara ExxonMobil.
> 
> *On the growth strategy for KLCC REIT, Hashim said Menara Dayabumi and Lot D1 will eventually be injected into the REIT under the stapled mechanism when these assets become fully developed. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KLCC Property Holdings Bhd group chief executive officer Datuk Hashim Wahir
> (centre) with chief financial officer Annuar Marzuki Abdul Aziz (right) and
> company secretary Abd Aziz Bin Abd Kadir at the company’s shareholders’
> meeting in Kuala Lumpur yesterday. Pic by Surianie Mohd Hanif


----------



## nazrey

> *COMPLETING PROJECTS: KUALA LUMPUR 2014-2015
> COMPLETING PROJECTS: GREATER KUALA LUMPUR 2014-2015
> ONGOING PROJECTS: KUALA LUMPUR
> ONGOING PROJECTS: GREATER KUALA LUMPUR
> *


*GREATER KUALA LUMPUR (KLANG VALLEY)*
It is defined as an area covered by 10 municipalities surrounding Kuala Lumpur, each governed by local authorities - Kuala Lumpur City Hall (DBKL), Perbadanan Putrajaya, Shah Alam City Council (MBSA), Petaling Jaya City Council (MBPJ), Klang Municipal Council (MPK), Kajang Municipal Council(MPKj), Subang Jaya Municipal Council (MPSJ), Selayang Municipal Council, Ampang Jaya Municipal Council (MPAJ) and Sepang Municipal Council (MPSp).


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* GREATER KUALA LUMPUR 
ICON CITY | Petaling Jaya (Sungei Way)




















davidwsk said:


> 26-Jan-2014


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* GREATER KUALA LUMPUR 
TROPICANA GARDENS | Petaling Jaya (Kota Damansara)
[Integrate with Dataran Sunway MRT station]







































D_Y2k.2^ said:


> Taken last week:


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* GREATER KUALA LUMPUR 
PJ SENTRAL GARDEN CITY (REDEVELOPMENT OF PKNS HQ) | Petaling Jaya











Izzz said:


> taken from Hilton PJ
> 
> 2013-10-26 07.43.37 by Izz_R, on Flickr


CELCOM TOWER @ PJ SENTRAL GARDEN CITY












davidwsk said:


> Project Started !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By davidwsk on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* GREATER KUALA LUMPUR 
SUNWAY GEO @ SUNWAY SOUTH QUAY | Selangor ( Petaling Jaya, Bandar Sunway )
Integrate with BRT Sunway line






















































http://view-of-taufufah.blogspot.com/2013/08/sunway-geo.html


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* GREATER KUALA LUMPUR 
ATRIA SOFO SUITES & SHOPPING GALLERY | Selangor (Damansara Jaya)












thienzieyung said:


> View from Puncak Damansara Condo.


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* GREATER KUALA LUMPUR 
PINNACLE | PETALING JAYA (SECTION 52) 





















patchay said:


> *PROGRESS: PINNACLE PETALING JAYA *


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* GREATER KUALA LUMPUR 
DAMANSARA UPTOWN PHASE II | Petaling Jaya (Uptown)










Uptown Residences


davidwsk said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* GREATER KUALA LUMPUR 
PARAMOUNT UTROPOLIS | Selangor (Glenmarie)




















patchay said:


> *Paramount Utropolis @ Glenmarie*
> by lowyat forumer syong888 from glenmarie suites thread


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* GREATER KUALA LUMPUR 
THE WHARF | Selangor (Puchong) 











patchay said:


> *The Wharf Puchong*
> contributed by lowyat forumer eastken in the wharf thread


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* GLENEAGLES EXTENSION (HOTEL & RESIDENCES) | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Ampang)


































https://www.flickr.com/photos/clicksnapshot/13281220755/

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* GLENEAGLES EXTENSION (HOTEL & RESIDENCES) | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Ampang)



























Izzz said:


> 15 February 2014
> 
> 
> 20140215_114228 by Izz_R, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* GREATER KUALA LUMPUR 
SOUTHVILLE CITY | Selangor (Bangi)












Izzz said:


> taken last week 5 Jan 2014
> show gallery
> 
> 20140105_140830_wm by Izz_R, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* GREATER KUALA LUMPUR 
DAMANSARA AVENUE | Petaling Jaya (Bandar Sri Damansara)
Azelia Residence




















patchay said:


> *Azelia Residence @ Damansara Avenue*
> by lowyat forumer tangent88 from damansara avenue thread


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* GREATER KUALA LUMPUR 
DA:MEN @ USJ | Subang Jaya ( Jalan Kewajipan )











patchay said:


> by gob.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* GREATER KUALA LUMPUR 
PACIFIC STAR | Petaling Jaya (Sec 13)











patchay said:


> Preliminary piling has just began.


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* GREATER KUALA LUMPUR 
EMPIRE REMIX | Petaling Jaya (USJ 1) 










https://www.facebook.com/EmpireProjects/photos_stream


----------



## nazrey

*ONGOING PROJECTS:* EMERALD AVENUE | Kuala Lumpur (Selayang) | 26 fl x 2




















rizalhakim said:


> https://www.facebook.com/twinsrealty?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## zkydzy

very nice.
best architecture in Asean region after Singapore.


----------



## nazrey

*IKEA Cochrane (2nd IKEA store in Malaysia after IKEA Damansara)
Asia's next largest IKEA Store + 1.5 million sq ft IKANO MEGAMALL *









http://www.ien.com.my/projects/ikea.html



patchay said:


> by lowyat forumer TFCapital in mutiara 482 cochrane thread





nazrey said:


> :cheers:
> http://www.bisbikeadev.com/welcome/


----------



## nazrey

*GREATER KUALA LUMPUR (KLANG VALLEY)*
Damansara Foresta
Bandar Sri Damansara, Petaling Jaya (Petaling District), Greater Kuala Lumpur







































































patchay said:


> *Damansara Foresta*
> 24.01.2014 | https://www.facebook.com/DamansaraForesta


----------



## nazrey

*GREATER KUALA LUMPUR (KLANG VALLEY)*
MITSUI OUTLET PARK KLIA | Selangor (Sepang)














http://cobish.com/attached/image/20130901/mitsui outlet park @ klia_01_100144.jpg








http://cobish.com/attached/image/20130901/mitsui outlet park @ klia_02_965874.jpg


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikecogh/5736164691/





rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*TREC [Taste | Relish | Experience | Celebrate] ENTERTAINMENT HUB *
Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Tun Razak)





















>


----------



## nazrey

*GREATER KUALA LUMPUR (KLANG VALLEY)*
Selangor (Sepang)











> Kl-Makassar (2) by jbeaulieu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mikecogh/5736164691/


----------



## nazrey

*GREATER KUALA LUMPUR (KLANG VALLEY)*
LAMAN PKNS (Selangor State Development Corporation NEW HEADQUARTERS) | Shah Alam ( Seksyen 14 ) | 6 fl 




































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13908036855








https://www.flickr.com/photos/naimfadil/14003116413


----------



## nazrey

*GREATER KUALA LUMPUR (KLANG VALLEY)*
EMPIRE CITY 2 | Petaling Jaya (Damansara Perdana)





















D_Y2k.2^ said:


> Today's progress (at behind left):


----------



## dida888

wonderful and Nice city ...KL from Bkk


----------



## nazrey

*DORSETT HOTEL & RESIDENCES | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Imbi)*

































patchay said:


> This is the pic i took on 13 Jan 2014...


----------



## nazrey

*GREATER KUALA LUMPUR (KLANG VALLEY)*
Top Glove Tower Setia Alam
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.606113252780456.1073741877.593936730664775&type=1


----------



## nazrey

*Menara Khuan Choo*












>


----------



## nazrey

*MERCU ZIKAY | Kuala Lumpur ( Kampung Baru ) | 40F *





















> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.594067843984997.1073741846.593936730664775&type=3


----------



## nazrey

*GREATER KUALA LUMPUR (KLANG VALLEY)*
Sunway Pyramid Phase 3
http://tiksmoor.blogspot.com/2013/07/naruto-shippuden-251.html












>


----------



## nazrey

>


*Desa Park City*










Plaza Arcadia










The Mansions














































Westside2



















The Breezeway



















One Central Park


----------



## nazrey

One Central Park





http://youtu.be/XjE7FHRz86Y

Acadia





http://youtu.be/_p2F1JWU5bE


The Mansion





http://youtu.be/fy_3DyqgLhM


----------



## XNeo

Desa Park City one of the KL finest sub-urban.


----------



## nazrey

*The Breezeway, Desa ParkCity*



patchay said:


> *The Breezeway, Desa ParkCity*
> photos by lowyat forumer brianccg from one central park thread


----------



## nazrey

*Acadia, Desa ParkCity*


patchay said:


> The Breezeway & Acadia
> contributed by lowyat forumer ManutdGiggs in arcadia thread


----------



## nazrey

*Westside II , Desa ParkCity*



thienzieyung said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECTS 2014: *
ILHAM BARU TOWER (IB Tower) | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Binjai) | Foster + Partners | 58 fl | 298m































































https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13892090855/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECTS 2014: *
NAZA TOWER & LTH TOWER | Kuala Lumpur ( KLCC - Platinum Park ) | 50 fl, 38 fl
















PHOTOS BY jlgoh








https://www.flickr.com/photos/naimfadil/14202495433


----------



## Yohja

Ilham Baru Tower is such an amazing looking tower, can't wait to see the full facade.


----------



## Aquarelle

nazrey said:


> *TUN RAZAK EXCHANGE @ Pasar Rakyat MRT underground station*


This project looks like a Sci-Fi futuristic city! Great design! ^^


----------



## World 2 World

*Canopy @ Perdana Park KL* :cheers:


----------



## Dean_14

any update for Harrods hotel?


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECTS 2014: *
THE ST. REGIS HOTEL & RESIDENCES | Kuala Lumpur ( KL Sentral - Lot C ) | 48 fl 


















https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...bps.a.593957273996054/714222635302850/?type=1


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECTS 2014: *
The Capers , Sentul









https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...4775/729123683812745/?type=1&relevant_count=1








https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...366_n.jpg&size=1357,2048&fbid=728371633887950








https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...853_n.jpg&size=2048,1357&fbid=728371640554616


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECTS 2014: *
LE NOUVEL | Kuala Lumpur ( KLCC - Jalan Ampang ) | Ateliers Jean Nouvel | 49 fl | 43 fl









https://www.flickr.com/photos/dark-ripper/13893206129/in/set-72157644446544582/


IMG_0473 UjaiDidida Ujai Didida - by ujai_didida, on Flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/jtbss/14449589896


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECTS 2014: *
MBMR Tower









https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...632_n.jpg&size=1357,2048&fbid=694998930558554








https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...154_n.jpg&size=1357,2048&fbid=728369860554794


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECTS 2014: *
Shell tower, Ascott sentral









https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...bps.a.593969060661542/728371773887936/?type=1








https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...150_n.jpg&size=1357,2048&fbid=728371780554602


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECTS 2014: *
Bank Rakyat tower









https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...26723_n.jpg&size=720,960&fbid=605445086180606








https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...565_n.jpg&size=1357,2048&fbid=695006533891127








https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...051_n.jpg&size=1357,2048&fbid=728371517221295


----------



## TAMYANTAT

Hi,

May i know who are the ID consultant for the Bank Rakyat tower?


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECTS 2014: *
KKR tower









https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...816_n.jpg&size=1357,2048&fbid=728372220554558








https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...71138_n.jpg&size=960,540&fbid=605442219514226


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECTS 2014: *
Quadro Residences KLCC









https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...935_n.jpg&size=1357,2048&fbid=694996763892104








https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...329_n.jpg&size=1536,2048&fbid=741873382537775


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECTS 2014: *
Nu Sentral 









https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...612_n.jpg&size=1536,2048&fbid=741863609205419








https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...413_n.jpg&size=1536,2048&fbid=741869405871506


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECTS 2014: *
Q Sentral


















https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...541_n.jpg&size=1536,2048&fbid=741863692538744


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECTS 2014: *
Sentral Vista









https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...716_n.jpg&size=1357,2048&fbid=728371873887926


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECTS 2014: *
Fraser Residences









https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...89133_n.jpg&size=636,960&fbid=652616351463479


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECTS 2014: *
Hup Seng Tower 2









https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...935_n.jpg&size=1357,2048&fbid=694998867225227








https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...003_n.jpg&size=1357,2048&fbid=694998877225226


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECTS 2014: *
Vipod Residences KLCC









https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...404_n.jpg&size=1357,2048&fbid=694997797225334


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECTS 2014: *
Setia Sky Residences









https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...562_n.jpg&size=1152,2048&fbid=712754795449634


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECTS 2014: *
Berjaya Central Park









https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...203_n.jpg&size=1357,2048&fbid=694997923891988








https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...105_n.jpg&size=1357,2048&fbid=695006047224509


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECTS 2014: *
Soho suite residences









https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...a20a0e55a7d&size=643,960&fbid=645156328876148


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECTS 2014: *
Trillion Kuala Lumpur









https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...283_n.jpg&size=2048,1357&fbid=694997997225314


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECTS 2014: *
THE LEAFZ | Kuala Lumpur (Sg. Besi)











patchay said:


> *The Leafz @ Sg. Besi*
> By lowyat forumer 12Digit from the leafz thread 12/06/2014


----------



## XNeo

frm nazrey
PROJECT FACTS[/B]
Location: Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
Anticipated Completion: 2016
Site Area: 5,196 m2
Project Area: 107,000 m2
Number of Stories: 55 stories
*Building Height: 235 m*
Market: Hospitality, Residential
Service: Architecture, Structural + Civil Engineering










very nice.




























SOURCE: http://www.som.com/projects/wkl_hotel_and_residences



frm archilover
52 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECTS 2014: *
PLAZA ATRIUM


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/atifnadzir/14544409711/


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECTS 2014: *
6 CAPSQUARE



patchay said:


>


----------



## Dean_14

last phase of Cap square launching soon?


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECTS 2014: *
ICON MONT KIARA | Kuala Lumpur (Mont Kiara)



Izzz said:


> 03/07/2014
> 
> 20140703_170608 by Izz_R, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECTS 2014: *
SETIA SKY RESIDENCES



archilover said:


> 20 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECTS 2014: *
M-CITY | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Ampang ) | 36 fl











Izzz said:


> 17/5/2014
> 
> 20140517_165753 by Izz_R, on Flickr
> 
> cladding
> 
> 20140517_165942 by Izz_R, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECTS 2014: *
THE ELEMENTS | Kuala Lumpur ( off Jalan Ampang ) | 42 fl x 2



dengilo said:


> Today











https://www.flickr.com/photos/lfcastro/12674112524/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECTS 2014: *
Vision City Mall 









https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...4775/751512821573831/?type=1&relevant_count=1








https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopm...936_n.jpg&size=2048,1357&fbid=745035955554851


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT:* 
SUMMER SUITES & SUMMER VOS @ MENARA SOLARIS | Kuala Lumpur ( Off Jalan Sultan Ismail ) | 34 fl x 2






























> https://www.flickr.com/photos/bizmac/14712221011/in/set-72157645853606525


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT: *
KL TRILLION | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Tun Razak) | 40 fl x 2 | 33 fl


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/ugly-fat/13994134089


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING PROJECT: *
Vertical @ Bangsar South











archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction
> 
> 6 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## XNeo

*Menara Tun Razak 50fl / 26fl U/C*

frm davidwsk


















www.gdparchitects.com

frm nazrey








https://www.flickr.com/photos/andyle2105/14678261211


----------



## Dean_14

nazrey said:


> *COMPLETING PROJECT: *
> Vertical @ Bangsar South


x3???
not 2 only


----------



## thienzieyung

*Update*

Quick update on the Vertical @ Bangsar south.


----------



## nazrey

*U/C: GREATER KUALA LUMPUR LOWRISE DEVELOPMENTS*
*PUTRAJAYA - Heriot Watt Univesity, Putrajaya*










*SHAH ALAM - Selangor State Development Corporation*










*KUALA LUMPUR - MATRADE Exhibition and Convention Centre by Malaysia External Trade Development Corporation (MATRADE)*










*PUTRAJAYA - Malaysian Anti-Corruption Commission HQ*










*KUALA LUMPUR - Zouk KL @ TREC [Taste | Relish | Experience | Celebrate] ENTERTAINMENT HUB*









​


----------



## nazrey

*U/C: GREATER KUALA LUMPUR LOWRISE DEVELOPMENTS*
*PUTRAJAYA - IOI Resort City*










*PETALING JAYA - Ara Green*










*PUTRAJAYA - Lot 2C5*










*KUALA LUMPUR - 2020 Countdown clock*










*KUALA LUMPUR - Second Klang Valley IKEA, IKEA Cochrane *


----------



## nazrey

*KUALA LUMPUR - Second Klang Valley IKEA, IKEA Cochrane *
With Cochrane MRT underground station nearby









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mrtunderground/14842157485/in/set-72157645802244657


----------



## nazrey

*KUALA LUMPUR - 2020 Countdown clock*











dengilo said:


> Yesterday


----------



## nazrey

*PUTRAJAYA - Lot 2C5*
Lot 2C5 : Office Tower
5 – 8 Storey Podium for Retail & Office
2 Level Basement Carpark


















https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5191/14408796932_6f9e34da4a_b.jpg








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30925895








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/89059544


----------



## nazrey

*PETALING JAYA - Ara Green*









http://aragreens.com/siteprogress-list1_20140502.html


----------



## nazrey

*PUTRAJAYA - IOI Resort City*












jlgoh said:


> Ice rink


----------



## nazrey

*KUALA LUMPUR - Zouk KL @ TREC [Taste | Relish | Experience | Celebrate] ENTERTAINMENT HUB*
With Pasar Rakyat MRT underground station nearby









https://www.flickr.com/photos/mrtunderground/14706031518/


----------



## nazrey

*PUTRAJAYA - Malaysian Anti-Corruption Commission HQ*


----------



## nazrey

*KUALA LUMPUR - MATRADE Exhibition and Convention Centre by Malaysia External Trade Development Corporation (MATRADE)
*

78 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*SHAH ALAM - Selangor State Development Corporation*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/naimfadil/14003116413


----------



## the man from k-town

empire city damansara 










FACE Platinum Suites Phase 2 



















by greater KL devel. on facebook 
https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction/photos/a.749195875138859.1073741924.593936730664775/776565425735237/?type=1&theater


----------



## nazrey

*PUTRAJAYA - Heriot Watt Univesity*



archilover said:


> 22 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*SOME KUALA LUMPUR MEGA-PROJECTS
TUN RAZAK EXCHANGE (TRX)*



























by ejatidiaz

TRX MRT STATION


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/mrtunderground/14706031518/

*WARISAN MERDEKA*



























by D_Y2k.2^

MERDEKA MRT STATION


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/mrtunderground/14892259832/in/set-72157645967050540​


----------



## zkydzy

love all the design and the height. :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

*SOME KUALA LUMPUR MEGA-PROJECTS*
*KL ECO CITY*




































photo by sapphire blue
NEW KTM KOMUTER STAION @ ECO CITY










*KL SENTRAL
LAST PHASE: Q SENTRAL, ST REGIS HOTEL & RESIDENCES, THE SENTRAL RESIDENCES*


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/nurismailphotography/14981982897

KL SENTRAL MRT STATION



























http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jul14/u_2a.jpg








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jul14/u_2b.jpg​


----------



## XNeo

*MINISTRY OF INTERNATIONAL TRADE & INDUSTRY (MITI) | 33 fl *

frm rizalhakim









frm archilover

by [url=https://www.flickr.com/people//]atifnadzir, on Flickr


frm nazrey








http://www.flickr.com/photos/nurismailphotography/13379789053/


----------



## nazrey

* DAMANSARA CITY | Kuala Lumpur (Damansara Heights) *




































http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jul14/e_16a.jpg

Psat Bandar Damansara MRT station nearby


















http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jan14/e_16a.jpg​


----------



## nazrey

*MAJU LINQ | Kuala Lumpur (ITT-Bandar Tasik Selatan)*



























photo by ejatidiaz​


----------



## nazrey

*Mixed-Developments: KL ECO CITY | KL SENTRAL *












> https://www.flickr.com/photos/cutewind/16003044678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/wmr89502270/16554482616
> KL Sentral, Kuala Lumpur by Ezry A Rahman, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/nurismailphotography/14981982897


----------



## nazrey

*Mixed-Developments: KL ECO CITY | Kuala Lumpur ( Pantai / Jalan Bangsar ) | *
- Strata Office Suites
- Corporate Office Tower 
- Setia Tower
- DBKL Tower
- The Pillars
- Vogue Suites One
- Vogue Suites 2 & 3 
- Serviced Apartments & Residences 







































































j0hn____ said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Mixed-Developments: SETIA FEDERAL HILL | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Bangsar) *


----------



## azey

rizalhakim said:


>


......


----------



## nazrey

*Mixed-Developments: KL GATEWAY | Kuala Lumpur (Kerinchi) *





























nazrey said:


> https://twitter.com/ohmedia_my/status/583764375615348736/photo/1


----------



## nazrey

*Mixed-Developments: BANGSAR TRADE CENTRE | Kuala Lumpur ( Bangsar ) *










the same, old view that u all probably be bored by now by kelvolution (偉傑), on Flickr


----------



## BrickellResidence

wow amazing designs! Kuala Lumpur has a potential skyline! and wow its infrastructure!!!


----------



## nazrey

*Mixed-Developments: 
DAMANSARA CITY | Kuala Lumpur (Damansara Heights)*




























CURRENTLY SEMANTAN MRT STATION AND DAMANSARA CITY PROJECT









https://www.flickr.com/photos/zolmuhdfoto/16320029050








http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/feb15/e_15a.jpg


----------



## azey

https://www.flickr.com/photos/keydal/


----------



## azey

*second proposed Grand Hyatt in KLCC*



FayedLee said:


> www.4wav.my


----------



## azey

*HILTON KLCC & RESIDENCES (second in KL after Hilton KL Sentral)*



rizalhakim said:


> http://bimasia.com.my/work.php?id=11


----------



## azey

rizalhakim said:


> HOTEL & SERVICED APT
> Jalan P. Ramlee, Kuala Lumpur
> http://www.garis.com.my/project/hotel-serviced-apt


.....


----------



## azey

davidwsk said:


> https://www.facebook.com/ijmland


....


----------



## azey

*Bukit Bintang-KLCC*



3darchitect said:


> home_slider by afiq_nadzir, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Mixed-Developments:*
*MAJU LINQ | Kuala Lumpur (ITT-Bandar Tasik Selatan)*











nazrey said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16517496458


----------



## nazrey

*Mixed-Developments:*
*DATUM JELATEK | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Jelatek)*





























rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Mixed-Developments:*
*SUNWAY VELOCITY | V-OFFICE, V-RESIDENCE & V-RETAIL | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Peel )*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/redcapicua/13885582134/








http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2885/11338982143_08b162081c_b.jpg




































http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jul14/u_11a.jpg








https://www.flickr.com/photos/hhyeo/14672051378


----------



## azey

*Greater KL,Cyberjaya*



rizalhakim said:


> http://www.garis.com.my/project/cyberview


----------



## nazrey

*Mixed-Developments:
KL TRILLION | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Tun Razak) *



archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction
> 
> DSC_0172 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Mixed-Developments: EKOCHERAS | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Cheras)*
http://www.greenbuildingindex.org
















































patchay said:


> *EkoCheras*
> by lowyat forumer Jagalat in ekocheras thread 15/3/2015


----------



## nazrey

*LOWRISE DEVELOPMENTS*
*PUTRAJAYA - Heriot Watt Univesity, Putrajaya*










*SHAH ALAM - Selangor State Development Corporation*










*KUALA LUMPUR - MATRADE Exhibition and Convention Centre by Malaysia External Trade Development Corporation (MATRADE)*










*PUTRAJAYA - Malaysian Anti-Corruption Commission HQ*










*KUALA LUMPUR - Zouk KL @ TREC [Taste | Relish | Experience | Celebrate] ENTERTAINMENT HUB*










*MyTown Shopping Mall & IKEA Cochrane*








​


----------



## 3darchitect

kl by afiq nadzir, on Flickr


----------



## azey

3darchitect said:


> ikea2 by afiq nadzir, on Flickr
> 
> 
> ikea1 by afiq nadzir, on Flickr


........


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *KUALA LUMPUR: BUKIT BINTANG*
> 1. HARRODS HOTEL & RESIDENCES (2019)
> 2. 8 Conlay - KEMPINSKI (2018)
> 3. Dorsett Residences (2016)
> 4. BANYAN TREE SIGNATURES PAVILION KL (2015)
> 5. Elite Pavilion Tower (2016)












GOPR0022 by Linda Jane, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

- FAIRMONT KUALA LUMPUR (U/C)
- FOUR SEASONS KL (U/C)
- TRUMP INTERNATIONAL (U/C) _NEW_
- W KUALA LUMPUR


----------



## nazrey

* TRUMP INTERNATIONAL (LOT TA3, TA4)*
TA3 & TA4 | Kuala Lumpur (KLCC, Jalan P. Ramlee) | | 50 fl x 2 







































dengilo said:


> Friday 5/29/15





archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction
> 
> DSC_0275 by atifnadzir, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

* W KUALA LUMPUR HOTEL & THE RESIDENCES KLCC | Kuala Lumpur ( KLCC - Jalan Ampang ) | S.O.M. | 55 fl | 232m *


archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction
> 
> DSC_0464 by atifnadzir, on Flickr





archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction
> 
> DSC_0466 by atifnadzir, on Flickr





argory said:


> Taken today
> 
> 
> DSC_0440-skc by argory, on Flickr


----------



## malaysiaku92

mesti gempak 2020 nnti :0


----------



## sepul

^^ Hi! English please in international section. It's a general rule


----------



## nazrey

*PAVILION KUALA LUMPUR | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Bukit Bintang ) *


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/michael_neeven/15808899201


----------



## XNeo

*KL Eco City U/C*

frm nazrey










P7053342 by Heng Hau Yeo, on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## faconcept

*faconcept design and build (interior contractor)*


----------



## ayee_75

anyone know the status for this project? any site progress?

CADANGAN MEMBINA 1 BLOK SERVIS APARTMEN 11 TINGKAT (388 UNIT) YANG MENGANDUNGI:- - 2 TINGKAT BASEMEN TEMPAT LETAK KERETA - 2 TINGKAT SEPARA BASEMEN TEMPAT LETAK KERETA - 1 TINGKAT LOBI UTAMA, RUANG NIAGA DAN KEMUDAHAN (DIARAS BAWAH) - 10 TINKAT SERVIS APARTMEN (DI ARAS 1 HINGGA 10) DI ATAS LOT 55348, OFF JALAN DUTA, MUKIM BATU, KUALA LUMPUR
Untuk Tetuan
:
TETUAN SOHO PRESTIGE SDN BHD


----------



## Dean_14

Bukit Bintang City Center

site fully cleared

photo credits to the owner


----------



## ciku

azey said:


> .....


which part of Jalan P Ramlee would this be.............There isnt much land there.


----------



## Aaronaa4

Hey, I just made a video on many of the Kula Lumpur Projects! I hope you enjoy it 

http://youtu.be/yZJNObzb2no


----------



## QalzimCity

^^wow..very nice video.
many thanks bro


----------



## sparjsk

Great updates


----------



## nazrey

*Mixed-Developments: KL ECO CITY | Kuala Lumpur ( Pantai / Jalan Bangsar ) | *
- Strata Office Suites
- Corporate Office Tower 
- Setia Tower
- DBKL Tower
- The Pillars
- Vogue Suites One
- Vogue Suites 2 & 3 
- Serviced Apartments & Residences 





































































Kuala Lumpur skylight..capture via drone by sj liew, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Mixed-Developments: KL GATEWAY | Kuala Lumpur (Kerinchi) *




































https://www.flickr.com/photos/jojoyuki/16418643182


----------



## nazrey

*THE SENTRAL RESIDENCES | Kuala Lumpur ( KL Sentral - Lot D ) | 55 fl x 2*






























nazrey said:


> PA290738 by Heng Hau Yeo, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Alila Bangsar - The Establishment | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Bangsar) *






























>


----------



## nazrey

*NADI BANGSAR | Kuala Lumpur ( Bangsar ) | 40 fl *




























PA290756 by Heng Hau Yeo, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*PINNACLE | Petaling Jaya (Section 52) *
Petaling Jaya (Greater KL)










PA290809 by Heng Hau Yeo, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Mixed-Developments: KL GATEWAY | Kuala Lumpur (Kerinchi) *






























archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/wc6adT


----------



## nazrey

*THE PARADIGM | Selangor (Kelana Jaya) *
Kelana Jaya (Greater KL)












> http://www.theedgeproperty.com.my/content/kelana-jaya-raises-its-game


----------



## nazrey

*The first Chinese university in Malaysia – Xiamen University Malaysia Campus (XMUMC)*
@ Salak Tinggi ERL Station
http://homefinder.com.my/property/sunsuria-xmumc/










Xiamen University Malaysia Campus (XMUMC) is set to open its doors for its first intake of students somewhere in the first quarter of 2016. XMUMC is the first Chinese university branch campus in Malaysia, as well as the first overseas campus set up by a world-renowned Chinese university. It truly aspires to become an international university with a unique global outlook & outreach, featuring cutting edge methodologies in teaching and research, as well as embracing timeless traditions in cultural diversity. At XMUMC, students and practitioners will benefit particularly from the perfect integration of China’s elements with international education through teaching in English. A strong competitive advantage through taking part in economic, cultural and technological exchanges between China and ASEAN countries. Traditional campus culture and modern education resources introduced from a contemporary Chinese university with a long history of academic excellence. A wide range of general electives to nurture interdisciplinary talents capable of meeting new challenges in an ever-changing world and the globalized landscape. All academic qualifications from the two partnering campuses are recognized both in Malaysia and China respectively.



















Salak Tinggi ERL Station









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/30679912.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*SUNWAY VELOCITY | V-OFFICE, V-RESIDENCE & V-RETAIL | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Peel ) *




































http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jul14/u_11a.jpg


----------



## nazrey

* THE ROBERTSON | Kuala Lumpur (Jln Robertson/Pudu)*



























https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18453476903/


----------



## nazrey

* DORSETT HOTEL & RESIDENCES | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Imbi)*




















>





Dean_14 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*THE FENNEL | Kuala Lumpur ( Sentul East ) | 38 fl x 4 *












nazrey said:


> P7052911 by Heng Hau Yeo, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

* SOUTHPOINT (Mid Valley City Phase 3) | Kuala Lumpur (Mid Valley City) | 60 fl*





















sapphire blue said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*ASCENCIA @ TTDI | Damansara (TTDI) *





















rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*THE GREENS | Kuala Lumpur (Taman Tun Dr Ismail) *


















http://www.bellworth.com.my/project-thegreens.php










nazrey said:


> http://mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/oct14/e_6a.jpg


----------



## nazrey

* THE RUMA HOTEL & RESIDENCES | Kuala lumpur (Jalan Kia Peng) *












archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction/
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/AjytCF


----------



## nazrey

*CELCOM HEADQUARTERS*
Petaling Jaya (Greater KL)









PA290799 by Heng Hau Yeo, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*LIDO RESIDENCY | Kuala Lumpur ( Jln Loke Yew) | 32 fl *











Izzz said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*SERI RIANA RESIDENCE | Kuala Lumpur ( Wangsa Maju ) | 38 fl x 2 | 34 fl | 27 fl | 7 fl x 3 *


Izzz said:


>





Izzz said:


> 20150408_160604


----------



## nazrey

*ATRIA SOFO SUITES & SHOPPING GALLERY | Selangor (Damansara Jaya)*
GREATER KL




















thienzieyung said:


>


----------



## QalzimCity

Nice


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLTING SOON 2016*
*KUALA LUMPUR*


> *Infrastructure*
> - New ERL Train | 6 Sets | Arrive: May 2016
> - New Bombarider INNOVIA Metro 300 for RapidKL LRT KJ Line
> - RapidKL LRT KJ Line Extension (17.7km)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - RapidKL LRT Ampang Line (17km)
> - Phase One of the MRT Sungai Buloh-Kajang Line from Sungai Buloh to Semantan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - KTM Komuter Port Klang Line Extension to Subang Skypark
> - KTM Komuter Seremban Line New/Upgrading Station; KL Eco City, Sungai Buloh, Subang Jaya
> - Pantai 2 Sewage Treatment Plant (STP) Green Transformation Project
> - Malaysia International Trade and Exhibition Centre (Mitec)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mixed-Developments*
> KL ECO CITY | Kuala Lumpur ( Pantai / Jalan Bangsar )
> KL GATEWAY | Kuala Lumpur (Kerinchi)
> DAMANSARA CITY | Kuala Lumpur (Damansara Heights)
> MAJU LINQ | Kuala Lumpur (ITT-Bandar Tasik Selatan)
> SUNWAY VELOCITY | V-OFFICE, V-RESIDENCE & V-RETAIL | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Peel )
> KENCANA SQUARE | SELANGOR (Subang Jaya)
> 
> *Residences, Hotel*
> W KUALA LUMPUR
> RITZ-CARLTON RESIDENCES & MENARA BANGKOK BANK | Kuala Lumpur (Corner of Jalan Ampang & Jalan Sultan Ismail)| 47 fl x 2
> ST. REGIS HOTEL & RESIDENCES
> BANYAN TREE SIGNATURES PAVILION KL | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Conlay) | 59 fl
> LE NOUVEL | Kuala Lumpur (KLCC - Jalan Ampang) | Ateliers Jean Nouvel | 49 fl | 43 fl
> VORTEX KL | 58 fl
> ARCORIS,MONT KIARA,KUALA LUMPUR
> THE SENTRAL RESIDENCEST
> M-CITY | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Ampang ) | 36 fl
> Alila Bangsar - The Establishment | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Bangsar)
> NADI BANGSAR | Kuala Lumpur ( Bangsar ) | 40 fl
> DORSETT HOTEL & RESIDENCES | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Imbi)
> THE FENNEL | Kuala Lumpur ( Sentul East ) | 38 fl x 4
> ASCENCIA @ TTDI | Damansara (TTDI)
> THE GREENS | Kuala Lumpur (Taman Tun Dr Ismail)
> LIDO RESIDENCY | Kuala Lumpur ( Jln Loke Yew) | 32 fl
> SERI RIANA RESIDENCE | Kuala Lumpur ( Wangsa Maju ) | 38 fl x 2 | 34 fl | 27 fl | 7 fl x 3
> THE VEO | Kuala Lumpur (Melawati)
> Westside 3 DESA PARK CITY | Kuala Lumpur (Desa Park City)
> The Vida Ceylon | Kuala Lumpur (Bukit Ceylon)
> 3 TOWERS | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Ampang)
> 
> *Office*
> JKG TOWER | Kuala Lumpur (Jln Raja Laut/Jln TAR) | 32 fl
> Q SENTRAL | Kuala Lumpur (KL Sentral - Lot B) | 45 fl
> The Vertical Office Suites @ Bangsar South City
> PUBLIC MUTUAL TOWER | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Raja Chulan ) | 40 fl
> SOUTHPOINT (Mid Valley City Phase 3) | Kuala Lumpur (Mid Valley City) | 60 fl
> Melawati Corporate Centre | Kuala Lumpur (Melawati)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Shopping Centre*
> MyTown Shopping Mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Melawati Mall


*GREATER KUALA LUMPUR*


> *Infrastructure*
> - Xiamen University Malaysia Campus (XMUMC)
> - Tabung Haji Hotel and Convention Center Sepang
> 
> *Mixed-Developments*
> ATRIA SOFO SUITES & SHOPPING GALLERY | Selangor (Damansara Jaya)
> TROPICANA GARDENS | Petaling Jaya (Kota Damansara)
> Tamarind Square Cyberjaya
> THE PARADIGM RESIDENCES | Selangor (Kelana Jaya)
> SURIA JELUTONG | Shah Alam (Bukit Jelutong)
> YOU ONE | Subang Jaya (Jalan Subang Permai , USJ)
> SELAYANG18 | Selangor ( Selayang)
> ARAGREENS | Petaling Jaya ( Ara Damansara )
> IOI RESORT CITY & IOI CITY MALL | Putrajaya (IOI Resort City)
> ICON CITY Petaling Jaya (Sungei Way)
> Paragon Cyberjaya Condominium CYBERJAYA
> THE PLACE | Cyberjaya
> CYBERSQUARE | Cyberjaya
> EMPIRE CITY MUTIARA DAMANSARA
> DA:MEN SUBANG JAYA
> MILLENIA CITY | HILTON GARDEN INN | Puchong
> 
> *Office*
> CELCOM HEADQUARTERS
> PINNACLE | Petaling Jaya (Section 52)
> SHAH ALAM - Selangor State Development Corporation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PUTRAJAYA - Malaysian Anti-Corruption Commission HQ


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

*COMPLTED 2015*
*KUALA LUMPUR*


> *Infrastructure*
> - RapidKL New 4-car Monorail
> - RapidKL New Car LRT (Ampang Line)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - New refurbished rapidKL LRT KJ Line (Bombardier INNOVIA ART 200)
> - MRT Siemens Inspiro
> - RapidKL Double Decker Bus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mixed-Developments*
> KL TRILLION | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Tun Razak) | 40 fl x 2 | 33 fl
> 
> *Residences*
> ICON RESIDENCE | MONT KIARA | KUALA LUMPUR
> PLATINUM SUITES TOWER | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Sultan Ismail ) | 51 fl
> FRASER RESIDENCE (188 SUITES) | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Sultan Ismail)
> MERCU SUMMER SUITES @ KLCC | Kuala Lumpur (Off Jalan Sultan Ismail) | 34 fl x 2
> 
> *Office*
> ILHAM BARU TOWER (IB Tower) | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Binjai) | Foster + Partners | 58 fl | 275m
> MINISTRY OF INTERNATIONAL TRADE & INDUSTRY (MITI) | Kuala Lumpur ( Jalan Duta ) | 33 fl
> 1 Sentrum Office Tower
> BANK RAKYAT TWIN TOWERS | Kuala Lumpur (KL Sentral - Jalan Travers) | 38 fl, 33 fl
> NAZA TOWER & LTH TOWER | Kuala Lumpur (Platinum Park, KLCC) | 50 fl, 38 fl
> MENARA MBMR (FEDERAL AUTO) | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Syed Putra) | 24 fl
> 
> *Shopping Centre/Entertainment Hub*
> QUILL CITY MALL
> NU Sentral Mall
> SUNWAY PUTRA PLACE REDEVELOPMENT
> Zouk KL @ TREC [Taste | Relish | Experience | Celebrate] ENTERTAINMENT HUB


*GREATER KUALA LUMPUR*


> *Infrastructure*
> - KDU University College, Utropolis Glenmarie, Shah Alam
> - Heriot Watt Univesity, Putrajaya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - RapidKL BRT Sunway Line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mixed-Developments*
> Sunway Pyramid Phase 3 | Petaling Jaya (Bandar Sunway)
> DAMANSARA FORESTA | Selangor (Bandar Sri Damansara)
> VISTA ALAM | Selangor (Shah Alam)
> Nadayu 28 Sunway | Bandar Sunway
> 
> *Residences, Hotel*
> GARDEN PLAZA CYBERJAYA
> Garden [email protected]
> Setia Eco [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://propcafe.net/lui-li-gardens-setia-eco-glades-360-degree-view/setia-eco-glades-landscape-1/
> 
> Mirage By The Lake, Cyberjaya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMPIRE RESIDENCE @ DAMANSARA PERDANA
> ARMANEE TERRACE 2, Damansara Perdana
> 
> *Shopping Centre/Entertainment Hub*
> MITSUI OUTLET PARK KLIA | Selangor (Sepang)
> IOI CITY MALL, Putrajaya
> 
> ioi city mall by ishone nawi, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*SHAH ALAM - Selangor State Development Corporation*












alamax said:


> Updated photo by me on 7.1.2016


----------



## nazrey

*Malaysia International Trade and Exhibition Centre (Mitec)*











Dary_10 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*PUTRAJAYA - Malaysian Anti-Corruption Commission HQ*












UjaiDidida said:


> SPRM Putrajaya
> 15 Nov 2015
> Excited to see the large columns grow wild! Supposedly built on Persiaran Perdana or in Precint 4 :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SPRM Putrajaya 151115 by UjaiDidida on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*PUTRAJAYA - LOT 2C5 *









http://www.greenbuildingindex.org/C...NC-0105(P)/Putrajaya 2C5 - View02_Day (2).jpg

Federal Court of Malaysia by suria kencana, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*PUTRAJAYA - Menara MRCB*









http://linemotion.com.my/_include/img/work/full/image-11-full.jpg









https://flic.kr/p/B1zV3m


----------



## nazrey

*FELCRA TOWER | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Semarak)*


















Izzz said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*KENCANA SQUARE @NEW INTERCHANGE STATION*
SUBANG JAYA (RapidKL LRT KJ Line + KTM Komuter Port Klang Line)











rizalhakim said:


>





lelaki_melayu2003 said:


> Taken on 17/1/2016:


----------



## nazrey

* TA3 & TA4 | Kuala Lumpur (KLCC, Jalan P. Ramlee) | 50 fl x 2*












>





> KUALA LUMPUR SUNSET by hakimhasnul, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*TRX @ TRX MRT KAJANG/PUTRAJAYA LINE STATION*











Dary_10 said:


>


*BBCC @ HANG TUAH LRT AMPANG/MONORAIL STATION*











nazrey said:


> Buildings & Clouds in KL by Spyros M., on Flickr


*KL ECO CITY @ LRT KJ LINE/KOMUTER STATION*












>


----------



## nazrey

TRX @ TRX MRT KAJANG/PUTRAJAYA LINE STATION


archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction/
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction/


----------



## freedomsurfer

I'm currently in KL and I'm loving it! There are so many projects to visit and so much energy. It's very hot though


----------



## XNeo

hot weather caused by El-Nino....but now its keep raining in KL..perhaps rainy season is coming.


----------



## nazrey

*PANTAI SENTRAL PARK | Kuala Lumpur (Pantai Dalam) | U/C*









http://www.malaysiapropertynews.com.my/2014/06/pantai-sentral-park-ijm-kl-.htm









View of Kuala Lumpur by Jabbamama, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

> South Kuala Lumpur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangsar South City


*The [email protected] South City & KL Gateway*

_DSC5242 by Claude BARUTEL, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT: * YTL HEADQUARTERS (Bintang Plaza) | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Bukit Bintang) 












archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction/


----------



## Dean_14

Damansara City



nazrey said:


> http://focusmalaysia.my/Assets/Damansara City gains from BTS strategy


----------



## Dean_14

Mercu Zikay, Kg baru, 40 floor

Ugliest in the making


archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction/


----------



## Dean_14

Mont Kiara 2016


nazrey said:


> #panorama view from #vervesuites #kualalumpur by Spyros M., on Flickr







Arcoris Mont Kiara 35 fl | 18 fl 


patchay said:


> More pics coming soon...



Kiara 163


davidwsk said:


> The final:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Residensi 22
> 
> 
> davidwsk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.iproperty.com.my/developments/2899/Twenty2_MontKiara#m1
Click to expand...


----------



## Dean_14

Mont Kiara

Pavilion Hiltop 31 floor x 2 & 30 floor



davidwsk said:


> http://www.pavilionhilltop.com/





W3raq said:


> http://mst.etravelsystem.com/EZTproperty/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=576&Itemid=318


----------



## Dean_14

Mont Kiara

the Twy Duplex 51 floor x 2



davidwsk said:


> http://www.c-arch.com.my






Dean_14 said:


> Latest, SEP 2015
> 
> from Lowyat forumer - Accetera


----------



## Dean_14

Mont Kiara


Arte Mont Kiara 66 floor + 62 floor + 60 Floor



davidwsk said:


> Project Name: Arte Mont Kiara
> Location: Jalan [email protected] KL Metropolis
> Floor Count: 40 fl x 3
> Developer: Numestro





dengilo said:


> I see machines on siteI think its at the corner of Jln Dutamas 2 and Jln Sultan Ahmad Shah.


----------



## Dean_14

Mont Kiara 

Anjali Mon Kiara 



davidwsk said:


> http://www.anjalinorthkiara.com





W3raq said:


> https://www.facebook.com/tagomalaysia


----------



## Dean_14

Mont Kiara

Vila Crystal Mont Kiara 38 floor & 37 Floor



W3raq said:


> https://www.facebook.com/villacrystalcondo


----------



## Dean_14

Mont Kiara


NK residences



davidwsk said:


> http://www.archimatrix.com.my/


----------



## Dean_14

Mont Kiara

Concerto 38 floor x 2 & 37 Floor

from their FB page


----------



## Dean_14

Mont Kiara

28 Duta Mas



davidwsk said:


> Sales Gallery has been setup in Mont Kiara!
> 
> Mont Kiara is expanding towards Segambut Dalam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://28dutamas.com/






W3raq said:


> https://forum.lowyat.net/topic/2774221/all


----------



## Dean_14

Mont Kiara

Scenaria Kiara - 36 floor x 2 & 16 floor


from lowyat forumer A.B.D


----------



## Dean_14

Mont Kiara

Agile Mont Kiara 
44 floor x 4 
18 floor x 2
8 floor x 5


From Davidwsk











dengilo said:


> Last week


----------



## Dean_14

Sentul

The Fennel - 38 floor x 4



nazrey said:


> Life Skills Through American Sports program by United States Embassy Kuala Lumpur, on Flickr
> Life Skills Through American Sports program by United States Embassy Kuala Lumpur, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_14

Sentul

Villa Rafflesia - 21 floor x 2

from Rizalhakin


















from http://rafflesiacondoatsentul.blogspot.my/


----------



## Dean_14

Jalan Ampang, Kuala Lumpur

D'Rapport - 38 Floor x 5



nazrey said:


> Ray of Light - Kuala Lumpur by Mohamad Zaidi Photography, on Flickr



Astoria - 47 Floor x 4



rizalhakim said:


> http://sqftglobal.com/property/astoria-at-ampang/



Arte Ampang - 46 floor & 43 Floor & 36 Floor



Izzz said:


> already on 3rd floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150526_113848



Reizz Residence Jalan Ampang


davidwsk said:


> http://www.malaysiacondo.com/


----------



## Dean_14

Jalan Ampang

M City - 36 Floor x 2


lelaki_melayu2003 said:


> Taken on 31/1/2016:
> 
> image uploading site



3 Tower - 30 x 3 



rizalhakim said:


>





Izzz said:


>



Novo Ampang - 39 Floor x 1


davidwsk said:


> 39 fl Service Residence coming in 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.alfranko.com.my/





W3raq said:


> https://www.facebook.com/Novo-Ampang-509517002423622



Gleneagle Ampang Extension - 29 Floor & 24 Floor & 23 Floor & 10 Floor


rizalhakim said:


> http://de.artlantis.com





Izzz said:


> the first phase is already completed


----------



## Dean_14

Jalan Ampang Proposal

Pavilion Embassy - 32 Floor x1 & 24 Floor x 2 


davidwsk said:


> Pavilion Embassy :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pavilionembassy.com


Izzz









archilover










Olive108 Jalan Ampang



archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction/
> 
> which project is this?



The Galleria


----------



## QalzimCity

Beautiful KL!
Amazing job Dean_14


----------



## Dean_14

Jalan Yap Kwan Seng

*Ibis Hotel - 30 floor*

from Rizalhakim









IMG_1772 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr


*
The Mews - 38 floor x 2*



















*
Holiday Villa - 27 floor*



rizalhakim said:


> http://www.saa.com.my/


IMG_1768 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_14

Jalan Yap Kwan Seng 

Star Residence - 62 Floor x 3










Under construction







[/url]IMG_1766 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_1763 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Dean_14

Jalan Yap Kwan Seng 
*
Mirage Residence - 33 floor
*








from izzz



*Royce Residence - 53 floor *








from rizalhakim


----------



## Dean_14

*KLCC - CBD
*

*
8 conlay & Kempenski hotel (300m+) - 72 floor & 62 floor x 2 *











rizalhakim said:


>



Banyan Tree Kuala Lumpur - 59 floor - TO


archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction/


----------



## Dean_14

*KLCC - CBD

The Manor - 46 floor
*


patchay said:


> Let me post some of the renderings...
> 
> 
> *The Manor, Kuala Lumpur - 46F*
> The unit sizes so big.














*The Grid @ Kia peng- 36 floor*


----------



## Dean_14

KLCC - CBD

The RuMa - 40 Floor



















*8 Kia Peng - 50 floor
*







from Rizalhakim



archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction/
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/AU3xAj


----------



## Dean_14

KLCC - CBD

*E&O Residence - 40 floor & 30 floor*


3darchitect said:


> 20150323_01 by afiq_nadzir, on Flickr


Feb 2016








[/url]IMG_1783 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]IMG_1780 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr[/IMG]


Stonor 3 Residence - 42 Floor


----------



## Dean_14

*KLCC - CBD

Aria KLCC - 48 floor x 2*
*Under construction*



















nazrey said:


> KL by zulhusni mokhti, on Flickr



Tong Ah Office Tower - 32 Floor


----------



## Dean_14

*KLCC -CBD

10 Stonor - 49 floor*








from Patchay










*
Imperial Lexis - 54 floor*









*
IHC Season KLCC - 36 floor*








from 3darchitect


----------



## Dean_14

*New! another skyscraper in the pipeline*
:cheers::cheers::cheers: 
Redevelopment of KL Regional Center of Arbitration 



rizalhakim said:


> Something new...Stonor KLCC area


----------



## Dean_14

*KL Sentral - Bangsar*
*
The Sentral Suites - 57 floor x 2*











archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction/


*
Sentral Suites - 45 floor x 3*


























from archilover


----------



## Dean_14

*Bangsar 

Alila Hotel @ The Establishment - 42 Floor*


rizalhakim said:


> yeap small units
> 470sqft studios and 830sqft three bedroom apartments
> 
> http://www.iproperty.com.my/news/6507/alila-bangsar-kuala-lumpur-makes-its-debut



Nadi Bangsar - 40 floor












nazrey said:


> PA290756 by Heng Hau Yeo, on Flickr




*Etiqa Bangsar - 38 Floor U/C *



rizalhakim said:


> new..
> Etiqa Tower from Veritas Architect...
> Bangsar..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> veritas.com.my


----------



## Dean_14

*Bangsar 

Serai Bangsar - 28 floor x 2*


----------



## Dean_14

*Damansara height*

*Pavilion Damansara - demo*












fizomilan said:


> taken from my office


----------



## Dean_14

Robson Hill



rizalhakim said:


> Asia's Baverly Hills
> http://www.theedgeproperty.com/my/content/asia’s-beverly-hills-seputeh-kuala-lumpur





W3raq said:


> http://www.robsonhillresidency.com


----------



## Dean_14

*Picasso Residence 38 floor x 2*


nazrey said:


> http://www.propertylifestyle.com.my/buzz/adding-a-touch-of-artistry











bottom right


----------



## Dean_14

*Datum Jelatek - 45 floor x 4*


W3raq said:


> http://datumjelatek.com.my





rizalhakim said:


>


----------



## Dean_14

*Seri Riana - 38 floor x 2 & 27 floor
*








from Rizalhakim



Izzz said:


> r


----------



## Dean_14

*Wangsa 9 Residency - 48 floor & 38 floor x2*



rizalhakim said:


> very2 good location....
> walking distace to Wangsa Walk, LRT and AEON Big....
> http://wangsa9.com/





Izzz said:


> Taken today


----------



## Dean_14

*Infiniti 3 - 37 floor x 3*



rizalhakim said:


> Infiniti Residences @ Wangsa Maju
> http://www.infinitiresidences.com.my/





Izzz said:


>


----------



## Dean_14

*Season Garden - 30 floor x 4*



rizalhakim said:


> Developer - SCP Property (Lido Residency)
> http://www.scpgroup.com.my/property/?cur=page/page&id=34&[email protected]_Wangsa_Maju,_KL





Izzz said:


>


----------



## Dean_14

*Irama Wangsa - 21 floor x 3
*


patchay said:


> Project Name = Irama Wangsa
> 
> Website = http://www.benetonproperties.com/iramawangsa/overview.html
> 
> 
> by Kayrol25 from iraman thread at lyn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.benetonproperties.com/iramawangsa/gallery.html





Izzz said:


>


----------



## Dean_14

*Wangsa Maju 

LEXA THE QUARTZ - 25 Floor*



davidwsk said:


> Marvellhero of lowyat
> 
> Open for registration:
> http://hartamas.wix.com/wangsa-maju





Izzz said:


>



*The Parc Tower - 35 floor* - affordable housing project


rizalhakim said:


> CADANGAN PEMBANGUNAN 1 BLOK PANGSAPURI 35 TINGKAT (322 UNIT) TERMASUK 7 TINGKAT PODIUM LETAK KERETA DAN 1 TINGKAT KEMUDAHAN PENDUDUK DI ATAS SEBAHAGAN LOT 9246 JALAN 1/27, TAMAN SRI RAMPAI, MUKIM SETAPAK, KUALA LUMPUR
> 
> http://www.epbt.gov.my/osc/Proj1_Info.cfm?Name=483203&S=S





Izzz said:


> the taller one is The Parc Tower while the shorter one right beside it is Orchid Apartment.


In the middle


----------



## Dean_14

*KLCC - CBD 

Eaton Residence - 51 floor (Prep)*



rizalhakim said:


>





7 Jul 2016

Pilling work


----------



## nazrey

*NEW STARTED: EMPIRE CITY 2 | Petaling Jaya (Damansara Perdana)*












archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction/





archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction/


----------



## nazrey

*NEW STARTED: PANTAI SENTRAL PARK | Kuala Lumpur (Pantai Dalam) *












nazrey said:


> View of Kuala Lumpur by Jabbamama, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*NEW STARTED: BANGSAR JUNCTION | Kuala Lumpur (Bangsar)*











D_Y2k.2^ said:


> Land Clearing has started! Tenants along Jln Maarof have also moved out including Toyota


----------



## nazrey

*NEW STARTED: Tun Razak Exchange (TRX)*




















archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction/


----------



## nazrey

*NEW STARTED: SETIA FEDERAL HILL | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Bangsar) *












archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction/


----------



## nazrey

* EMPIRE CITY | Petaling Jaya (Damansara Perdana) *











archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction/





archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction/





archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction/


----------



## nazrey

*CITIZEN @ OLD KLANG ROAD | Kuala Lumpur (Old Klang Road)*











W3raq said:


> http://www.binastra.com.my/citizen.php


----------



## nazrey

*9 SEPUTEH | Kuala Lumpur (Old Klang Road)*
















































W3raq said:


> https://forum.lowyat.net/topic/2129646/+860


----------



## nazrey

*D'SARA SENTRAL | Selangor (Sg. Buloh)*












> http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/jul15/e_1c.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mymrt.com.my/cms/upload_files/images/ProjectUpdate/nov15/e_2b.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*PJ SENTRAL GARDEN CITY | Petaling Jaya*












archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/xKoYWE


----------



## Dean_14

Empire Remix -Greater KL



W3raq said:


> http://tnbuilt.com/v3/media/index/82





W3raq said:


> https://www.facebook.com/EmpireProjects


----------



## Dean_14

Quantum Quest Jalan Tun Razak



nazrey said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/mentarymerah/24073868195/in/photostream/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/mentarymerah/25352179656/


----------



## Dean_14

Setia Sky Kuala Lumpur - 40 floor x 4



nazrey said:


> 20160224_110323 ~ KL from H135 by kasim mohamad, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_14

UTM residence - Semarak



promulgate said:


> UTM KL Residence
> http://www.greenbuildingindex.org/organisation-certified-buildings-RNC-11.html





archilover said:


> does anyone know what project is this?
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/xKywGp


----------



## Dean_14

The expressionz Jalan Tun Razak - 56 floor



davidwsk said:


> Another high dense boxy tower





nazrey said:


>


----------



## Dean_14

Chymes - Jalan Gurney



rizalhakim said:


> new name???
> CHYMES @ Persiaran Gurney





Izzz said:


>


----------



## nazrey

* ARTE MONT KIARA | Kuala Lumpur (Mont Kiara)*






































W3raq said:


> land started
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://forum.lowyat.net/topic/3383122/+740


----------



## nazrey

*8 CONLAY (Kempinski Hotel & Residences) | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Conlay) | 72 fl *




















nazrey said:


> KL by zulhusni mokhti, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*CELCOM HEADQUARTERS*
Petaling Jaya (Greater KL)











KillHatred said:


> Today 21 Feb 2016. Sorry, taken from a moving train


----------



## nazrey

epalmasam said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BOCFooLAB0g/


TRX Signature Tower


----------



## nazrey

*PAVILION CEYLON HILL | Kuala Lumpur (Bukit Ceylon) *




















> IMG_3729 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*PAVILION DAMANSARA HEIGHTS | Kuala Lumpur (Pusat Bandar Damansara) *





















fizomilan said:


> taken from my office





> @ Buttom left
> 
> Kuala Lumpur from the sky. Can you see the famous landmarks? #kl #kualalumpur #malaysiaairlines by Wan Khairil Reza, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*EMPIRE REMIX | (USJ1)*
Subang Jaya (Greater KL)

























































> https://www.facebook.com/EmpireProjects


----------



## nazrey

*TROPICANA METROPARK*
Subang Jaya (Greater KL)
http://www.tropicanametropark.com.my/












W3raq said:


>













> https://forum.lowyat.net/topic/2565078/+3120


----------



## nazrey

* NOVUM SOUTH BANGSAR | Kuala Lumpur (Bangsar South) | 45 fl *



a7x said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*STAR RESIDENCES & BOULEVARD | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Yap Kwan Seng)*








Izzz said:


> Untitled by Izz _R, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*KL Eco City*

161220 Apartment 6 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*PINNACLE | Petaling Jaya (Section 52) - Greater KL Area*



Izzz said:


> 20161205_165354 by Izz _R, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*GREATER KL: EMPIRE CITY | Petaling Jaya (Damansara Perdana) *


Izzz said:


> Untitled by Izz _R, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

* DAMANSARA CITY | Kuala Lumpur (Damansara Heights) *



> https://www.facebook.com/search/top...085048982739&search_first_focus=1482405035226


----------



## nazrey

*KL ECO CITY | Kuala Lumpur ( Pantai / Jalan Bangsar ) | 56 fl, 50 fl x 2, 46 fl x 2, 42 fl x 2, 36 fl x 2, 32 fl, 17 fl x 4, 16 fl x 2 *


j0hn____ said:


>


----------



## nazrey

Menara Perdana MRCB, Putrajaya (Greater KL area)


Izzz said:


> Menara Perdana MRCB
> 
> Untitled by Izz _R, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*GREATER KL (PUTRAJAYA) - LOT 2C5*
New commercial development inspired by the flight of local birds










The site is located in the hearth of the new administrative town of Putrajaya, Malaysia. This specific project of 80,000 sq m of office building faces the main boulevard. Paolo Cucchi was inspired by a storm of seagulls flying on the nearby lake whilst visiting the site one morning. Based on this idea, the new complex is raised out of the water as posts for the seagulls. 

The blocks appear as crystal tower enveloped by a metal pattern reproducing the intricate roots system of the mangroves, gigantic trees spread along most of the coastal areas of Malaysia, a precious natural resource that offers a protective action against erosion, losses and damages. The architect wanted to emphasise the uniqueness of this eco-system, offering an iconic gateway between institution and leisure. 

Around the building an artificial pond has been created and the crystal rocks emerging from the water aim to create with their visual effect a balance between the relaxation of the lake side and the dynamicity of the boulevard, punctuated by the solemnity of the Government buildings. A vast water-court, glass waterfalls define this oasis of refreshment and spaces of encounters. Cool fluidity and greenery make particularly captivating the setting, considering the uncomfortable hot and humid weather of Malaysia. 

The main part of this architectural exercise has been a conscientious programme of green languages that has translated advance technologies into imagery. The metal mangrove roots create natural shadows inside the working spaces reducing energy consumption. As the roof of each building is transformed in hanging gardens, the rainwater harvesting contributes to maintain the landscape and save additional energy.


Izzz said:


> Untitled by Izz _R, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*PUTRAJAYA (GREATER KL)*



nazrey said:


> Putrajaya Skyline by Bernardo Arellano III, on Flickr
> Putrajaya Under Construction by Bernardo Arellano III, on Flickr


Malaysian Anti-Corruption Commission HQ


----------



## nazrey

DSC_2640 by Chih-yu Ho, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*KUALA LUMPUR SPORTS CITY | Kuala Lumpur (Bukit Jalil) *








World 2 World said:


> by REDE





World 2 World said:


> by azad












Downtonw Kuala Lumpur as seen from 10000ft by Bernardo Arellano III, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*STRIPES HOTEL (By YTL) | Kuala Lumpur (Dang Wangi)*

DSC_0590 by mohamad atif mohamad nadzir, on Flickr


Dean_14 said:


> Jan 2017
> 
> IMG_5342 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*DAYABUMI COMPLEX REDEVELOPEMENT | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Sultan Hishamuddin) | 60 fl*










KL from SW by zulhusni mokhti, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

- edit: dmca


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON 2017*
GREATER KL (PUTRAJAYA) - Menara Perdana MRCB












nazrey said:


> #9thmyballoonfiesta #ig #putrajaya #malaysia #hotairballoon #huawei #p9 #huaweip9 #beautifulmalaysia by sunlayinc, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON 2017*
GREATER KL (CYBERJAYA) - Tamarind Square












al-numbers said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON 2017*
GREATER KL (CYBERJAYA) - Third Avenue












>


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON 2017*
THE VEO | Kuala Lumpur (Melawati)












> Untitled by Izz _R, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON 2017*
Melawati Mall












> Untitled by Izz _R, on Flickr


----------



## xavier0986

is it just me or is the Melawati Mall building facade looking ugly? I live in Melawati and the current look is an eye sore. I hope they will paint it or something...


----------



## loveland

Very many modern buildings


----------



## nazrey

Morning Skyline by Landstre1cher, on Flickr
Golden Evening by -mozakim-
Within The Lines (Vol.1) by -mozakim-


----------



## nazrey

Kuala Lumpur by Vishal Shah, on Flickr


----------



## al-numbers

*Tun Razak Exchange (TRX) *



















Meanwhile, the *TRX underground MRT interchange station* is also coming up nicely.












TelurArong said:


> TRX update (Jan 2017) https://www.flickr.com/photos/mrtunderground/albums/72157678962562142


----------



## nazrey

* 2020 COUNTDOWN CLOCK | Kuala Lumpur (Dataran Merdeka) *
From my KLite friend


----------



## al-numbers

Final inspection checks were held at the *Tun Razak Exchange (TRX) MRT interchange station*. From SPAD Facebook:



> Satu Pemeriksaan Cermat Akhir oleh Bahagian Rel SPAD telah diadakan di stesen MRT bawah tanah Stesen Tun Razak Exchange (TRX) dan Stesen Bukit Bintang hari ini. Pemeriksaan ini merangkumi pemeriksaan bagi keseluruhan sistem di stesen dan infrastruktur. Sebanyak 7 buah stesen bawah tanah terdapat bagi Fasa 2 MRT laluan Sg.Buloh - Kajang dan dijangka akan beroperasi pada Julai 2017.








































Bonus photo with the *TRX Signature Tower*:


----------



## akif90

*kl eco city & the light tower Mid Valley*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/almixnuts/


----------



## nazrey

*SKY SUITES @ KLCC | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan P.Ramlee)*


akif90 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*THE SENTRAL RESIDENCES | Kuala Lumpur (KL Sentral - Lot D) | 57 fl x 2*



>


Aloft KL by Sabaheats, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

THE MEWS & IBIS HOTEL | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Yap Kwan Seng) | 38 fl x 2


Izzz said:


> Untitled by Izz _R, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*THE RUMA HOTEL & RESIDENCES | Kuala lumpur (Jalan Kia Peng)*



nazrey said:


> Kuala Lumpur. by Phalinn Ooi, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*VORTEX | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Sultan Ismail) | 58 fl*

MATIC Jalan Ampang by Phalinn Ooi, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

* THE FENNEL | Kuala Lumpur ( Sentul East ) | 38 fl x 4 *



Izzz said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*THE ESTABLISHMENT | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Bangsar) *









https://www.flickr.com/photos/bas1953/33277917972/


----------



## nazrey

*NEW HOTEL CHAIN IN KUALA LUMPUR/GREATER KUALA LUMPUR*
IN PROGRESS ONLY

- Banyan Tree Kuala Lumpur (COMPLETED 2016)
- Le Méridien Putrajaya (COMPLETED 2016)
- The St. Regis Kuala Lumpur (COMPLETED 2017)
- Sheraton Petaling Jaya (COMPLETED 2017)
- Mövenpick Hotel & Convention Centre KLIA (COMPLETED 2017)
- Four Seasons Place (2018)
- W Hotel (2018)
- Marriott Hotel Empire City Petaling Jaya (2018)
- Four Points by Sheraton Kuala Lumpur (2018)
- So Sofitel Kuala Lumpur (2020)
- Jumeirah Kuala Lumpur (2020)
- Kempinski Hotel (2020)
- Shangri La Hotel (2020)
- Hotel Jen by Shangri La (2020)
- Canopy by Hilton (2021)

Kuala Lumpur by Adarsh Kuruvath, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*NEW RETAIL/SHOPPING MALLS IN KUALA LUMPUR/GREATER KUALA LUMPUR*
IN PROGRESS ONLY

- IOI City Mall Putrajaya (COMPLETED 2016)
- Quil City Mall (COMPLETED 2016)
- Sunway Putra Mall (COMPLETED 2016)
- IKEA Cheras (COMPLETED 2017)
- Mytown Mall (COMPLETED 2017)
- Sunway Velocity (COMPLETED 2017)
- Pavilion KL Extension (COMPLETED 2017)
- Empire City Damansara Perdana Petaling Jaya (COMPLETED 2017)
- Pinnacle Petaling Jaya (COMPLETED 2017)
- Damansara City (Damansara Heights) (COMPLETED 2017)
- SHOPPES at Four Seasons Place (2018)
- KL Eco City (2018)
- Sunway Geo, Bandar Sunway (2018)
- Tropicana Gardens, Petaling Jaya (2018)
- Melawati Mall by Capitaland Singapore (2018)
- Empire Remix (2019)
- Bukit Jalil City (2020)
- Pavilion Damansara Heights (2020)
- Merdeka Mall @Merdeka PNB 118 (2020)
- Central i-City by CPN Thailand (2020)
- The Tun Razak Exchange (TRX) Lifestyle Quarter by Lendlease Australia (2020)
- BBCC by Mitsui Fudosan Japan (2021)
- MET 3 Lifestyle Mall (2022)
- Phase 2 @Kuala Lumpur Sports City (2025)









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...24px-SBK_Line_Maluri_Station_Entrance_D_3.jpg



> *UPDATE: KUALA LUMPUR/GREATER KUALA LUMPUR MEAN MONTHLY HOUSEHOLDS INCOME 2016*
> KUALA LUMPUR - RM11,692
> PUTRAJAYA - RM11,555
> SELANGOR - RM9,463
> 
> Source: Department of Statistics Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

*NEW OFFICE/CORPORATE TOWERS IN KUALA LUMPUR/GREATER KUALA LUMPUR*
IN PROGRESS ONLY

- Public Mutual Tower (COMPLETED 2016)
- Q Sentral (COMPLETED 2016)
- IOI City Tower Putrajaya (COMPLETED 2016)
- AirAsia RedQuarters (Headquarters) (COMPLETED 2016)
- Ministry of International Trade and Industry (COMPLETED 2016)
- Selangor State Development Corporation (COMPLETED 2017)
- Malaysian Anti-Corruption Commission (MACC) HQ, Putrajaya (COMPLETED 2017)
- DBKL Tower (COMPLETED 2017)
- JKG Tower (COMPLETED 2017)
- Setia Tower (COMPLETED 2017)
- The Exchange 106 @TRX (2018)
- Celcom Headquaters @PJ Sentral Garden City, Petaling Jaya (2018)
- Prudential @TRX (2018)
- Etiqa Bangsar (2018)
- Southpoint @Mid Valley City (2018)
- YTL Headquaters (2019)
- Lembaga Penyatuan Dan Pemulihan Tanah Persekutuan (FELCRA) HQ (2019)
- Intellectual Property Corporation of Malaysia (myIPO) HQ @PJ Sentral Garden City, Petaling Jaya (2019)
- Malaysia Building Society Berhad (MBSB) Corporate HQ @PJ Sentral Garden City, Petaling Jaya (2019)
- Permodalan Nasional Berhad HQ @Merdeka PNB118 (2020)
- Menara Hap Seng 3
- Sapura Kencana Headquaters (2021)
- Affin Bank @TRX (2021)
- HSBC @TRX (2021)
- Tenaga Nasional Berhad (TNB) Headquaters (2022)


----------



## nazrey

*NEW INFRASTRUCTURES IN KUALA LUMPUR/GREATER KUALA LUMPUR*
IN PROGRESS ONLY

*GENERAL INFRASTRUCTURE*
- Bukit Jalil National Sports Complex Regeneration (COMPLETED 2017)
- River of Life (Precinct 7) (COMPLETED 2017)
- 2020 Countdown Clock, Merdeka Square (COMPLETED 2017)
- Movenpick Hotel and Convention Center Sepang, KLIA Aeropolis (COMPLETED 2017)
- MATRADE Convention Centre (Malaysia's largest MICE), Jalan Duta (COMPLETED 2017)
- Pantai 2 STP (Largest sewage plant in Asia Pacific), Pantai (COMPLETED 2017)
- Langat Hi-Tech Sewerage Project (2018)
- Port Klang's Container Terminal 8 (CT8) of West Port (2020)
- New Kuala Lumpur Air Traffic Control Centre (KL ATCC) (2020)
- Subang Aerotech Park (2021)
- Taman Tugu (2022)









http://www.langatsp.com/

*EDUCATION*
- Xiamen University Malaysia Campus (COMPLETED 2016)
- University of Sheffield (UK) signs collaboration agreement with UNITEN (Kajang), to build research partnerships and student and faculty exchanges between the two institutions in the crucial area of energy. (COMPLETED 2017)
- The Malaysian Research and Education Network's online ecosystem has been upgraded to Myren-X, which links all 20 public universities at a blazing speed of 100 gigabytes per second. (COMPLETED 2017)









https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/...nd-speed-100gbps-link-all-public-varisites-pm

*HOSPITAL/HEALTHCARE*
- Hospital Shah Alam (COMPLETED 2016)
- Sunway Medical Centre Expansion (COMPLETED 2017)
- Women and Children's Hospital Kuala Lumpur (COMPLETED 2017)
- National Institute of Health (NIH) (COMPLETED 2017)
- Cardiac Vascular Sentral (Kuala Lumpur) (2018)
- Sunway Velocity hospital (2018)
- Tropicana Medical Centre (TMC) Expansion (2019)
- Putrajaya Endocrine Hospital (2021)
- Columbia Asia Hospital Klang (2021)
- Cyberjaya Hospital (2022)

*RAILWAY/PUBLIC TRANSPORT*
- LINE 5: New trainset for LRT KJ Line from Bombardier Innovia Metro 300 (COMPLETED 2017)
- LINE 7: New trainset for KLIA Transit Line from China's Changchun Railway Vehicles Co Ltd (CRC) (COMPLETED 2017)
- LINE 9: Sungai Buloh-Kajang Line Phase 2 (Semantan-Kajang) (COMPLETED 2017)
- LINE 10: KTM Komuter Skypark Line (COMPLETED 2017)
- Line 11: LRT3 (Bandar Utama-Shah Alam-Klang-Johan Setia) (2021)
- Line 12: MRT2 (Sungai Buloh- Serdang-Putrajaya) (2022)
- Line 13: MRT Circle Line (2025)
- Electric bus in Putrajaya by Japan's New Energy and Industrial Technology Development Organisation (Nedo) (COMPLETED 2017)
- Touch'n Go Sdn Bhd provide mobile wallet and related financial services in partnership with Alipay's Ant Financial (All lines (1-9)) (COMPLETED 2017)
- MyRapid card users are requested to change their cards to the new MyRapid Touch ‘n Go (TnG) cards to allow seamless travels between the new MRT line and other Rapid KL rail and bus networks (Line 3, 4, 5, 8, 9) (COMPLETED 2017)
- The Integrated Common Payment System (ICPS) by SPAD 
- The Klang Valley Double Track Rehabilitation Project (line 1, 2)









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhnVW89FAdc

- New interchange station: Eco City station (Line 2+Line 5) (COMPLETED 2017)
- New interchange station: Subang Jaya station (Line 2+Line 5+Line10) (COMPLETED 2017)
- New interchange station: Kajang station (Line 1+Line 9) (COMPLETED 2017)
- New interchange station: Bukit Bintang station (Line 8+Line 9) (COMPLETED 2017)
- New interchange station: Pasar Seni station (Line 5+Line 9) (COMPLETED 2017)
- New interchange station: Maluri station (Line 3+Line 9) (COMPLETED 2017)
- New interchange station: Sungai Buloh station (line 2, 9, 12, ETS) (COMPLETED 2017)









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...tion2016.jpg/1024px-SubangJayaStation2016.jpg

- New interchange station: Kampung Selamat station (line 9, 12)
- New interchange station: Kwasa Damansara station (line 9, 12)
- New interchange station: Bandar Utama station (line 9, 11)
- New interchange station: Klang station (line 2, 11)
- New interchange station: Kampung Batu station (line 1, 12)
- New interchange station: Titiwangsa station (line 3, 4, 8, 12)
- New interchange station: Ampang Park station (line 5, 12)
- New interchange station: TRX station (line 9, 12)
- New interchange station: Chan Sow Lin station (line 3, 4, 12)
- New interchange station: Sungai Besi station (line 4, 12)
- New interchange station: Putrajaya station (line 7, 12)
- East Coast Rail Link (ECRL) (2026)
- KL-Singapore High Speed Rail Line (2026)









https://www.flickr.com/photos/najibrazak/37749715361/

- Bandar Malaysia HSR station
- Bangi-Putrajaya HSR station
- New station: Kajang 2 station (line 1)
- New station: Maju KL station (line 1)
- Kwasa Damansara Integrated Transport Terminal
- Gombak Integrated Transport Terminal 









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...4px-SBK_Line_Merdeka_Station_Entrance_B_2.jpg

*MaGIC CYBERJAYA*
New component from Malaysian Global Creativity & Innovation Centre (MaGIC), Cyberjaya
- Microsoft HoloLens & AI Lab
- United Nations Technology Innovation Lab (UNTIL).
- Multimedia University and Tsinghua University
- Asia Big Data centre
- Regional Fintech Hub









http://investcyberjaya.com/cyberjaya-a-model-for-smart-city-developments-nationwide/

*TECHNOLOGY*
- World's first Digital Free Trade Zone (DFTZ) (COMPLETED 2017)
Dato’ Sri Mohd Najib Tun Abdul Razak, the Prime Minister of Malaysia, together with Jack Ma, founder and Executive Chairman of Alibaba Group, launched the world’s first Digital Free Trade Zone (DFTZ) today. DFTZ will provide physical and virtual zones to facilitate SMEs to capitalise on the convergence of exponential growth of the internet economy and cross-border eCommerce activities. It will act as a microcosm to support internet companies to trade goods, provide services, innovate and co-create solutions.
https://www.mdec.my/news/malaysia-launches-worlds-first-digital-free-trade-zone









http://malaysiagazette.com/v2/blog/2017/03/22/first-digital-free-trade-zone-dftz-di-dunia/

- Reltech Ventures Sdn Bhd (Malaysia) unveiled a RM2.5 million Reltech Lab to equipped with the latest technology for calibration for survey meter gamma and x-ray as well as dosimetry calibration services in Bangi (Selangor) by Ministry of Science, Technology and Innovation's (MOSTI) agency, Malaysian Nuclear Agency (MNA) and Atomic Energy Licensing Board (AELB). (COMPLETED 2017)
- Honeywell (USA) opens its Asean headquarters in Kuala Lumpur - The new regional headquarters will support the businesses to deliver solutions to industries such as aerospace, oil and gas, automation and process controls. (COMPLETED 2017)


https://themalaysianreserve.com/2017/10/03/honeywell-establishes-asean-hq-kl/

- Oracle Corporation (USA) opens digital hub in Malaysia - The KL digital hub is set to leverage on Asia Pacific (APAC)'s small and medium enterprises (SMEs) immense growth through providing our Oracle Cloud solutions to streamline operations, boost innovation and build a platform for growth. (COMPLETED 2017)









https://www.digitalnewsasia.com/bus...mark-transition-from-product-services-company

- MAHB inks two MoUs on Subang Aerotech Park development - It signed two more memoranda of understanding (MoUs) with Gyeongnam Techno Park (GNTP), a South Korean global technology hub that aims to establish innovative technology intensive corporations, and Skyways Technics, a company based in Sonderborg and Billund Airport, Denmark









http://www.kwiknews.my/news/mahb-inks-two-mous-on-subang-aerotech-park-development

- IOSCO picks Kuala Lumpur as its hub in Asia-Pacific - The IOSCO is the world’s leading body of capital market regulators which oversee markets of over US$140 trillion and is the global standard maker for capital market regulation. The hub would play an instrumental role in building the regulatory capabilities of developed and emerging jurisdictions in the Asia-Pacific region, which includes six of the G20 members. The Asia-Pacific hub is located at the Securities Commission (SC) building in Kuala Lumpur, and it will be IOSCO’s first presence outside of its headquarters in Madrid, Spain.









https://www.flickr.com/photos/najibrazak/32624526104/

- Swiss-based Mountain Partners (Swiss) will also set up a US$100 million (RM422.2 million) fund to invest in Malaysia and Southeast Asia tech start-ups+Leonie Hill Capital and Japan-based IP Bridge will see Malaysia as the home ground for their venture building that will invest and nurture Malaysia and Southeast Asia Innovative Intellectual Property (IP)-based tech start-ups, particularly in the Internet of Things (IoT), sensor and wearable technology, agri-tech and food-tech. (COMPLETED 2017)









https://www.flickr.com/photos/najibrazak/24018625528/

- Malaysia’s first 5G trial takes off under auspices of Celcom and Ericsson. The first 5G trial on the 28 Ghz band in Southeast Asia was conducted by Celcom Axiata Berhad and Ericsson. This was the sum effort of a memorandum of understanding signed earlier this year in Barcelona between both organisations and is in line with the government’s efforts to promote a ‘Digital Malaysia’ by 2020.









http://www.hitechcentury.com/malays...es-off-under-auspices-of-celcom-and-ericsson/

- NEC Corporation of Malaysia Sdn Bhd NEC Corporation of Malaysia and Netcracker is proud to announce our partnership with tech giants Red Hat, Juniper Networks and Dell EMC at SDN/NFV Solutions & Partnership Launch event at Le Meridien Kuala Lumpur. This partnership will enable the implementation of 5G technology and transform the communications landscape in Malaysia.









https://www.linkedin.com/company/nec-corporation-of-malaysia

- The New Huawei (China) Customer Solution Integration and Innovation Experience Centre (CSIC), Integra Tower, The Intermark (COMPLETED 2016)









http://williamlee.com.my/

- The World Bank group opened a global knowledge and research hub in Sasana Kijang (Kuala Lumpur), which will serve as a global platform to share Malaysia's development expertise as well as create cutting-edge policy research. (COMPLETED 2016)









https://www.flickr.com/photos/najib...vaE-s8YJSr-cbymNS-bALgJf-av1zgv-av1zan-793HAy

*HIGHWAY/EXPRESSWAY*
- Rawang Bypass, Selangor (COMPLETED 2017)
- Sungai Besi-Ulu Kelang Elevated Expressway (SUKE) - 31.8km, three-lane, dual carriageway expressway
- Damansara–Shah Alam Elevated Expressway (DASH) - 20.1km, 3-lane, dual carriageway expressway 
- Setiawangsa-Pantai Expressway (SPE) - 32.1km
- DUKE Phase 2 (COMPLETED 2017)
- Kuala Lumpur Outer Ring Road (KLORR): East Klang Valley Expressway
- West Coast Expressway (Selangor-Perak) - 233km (Taiping-Banting)









Rawang Bypass, Selangor https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqoOrYKcx5A


----------



## nazrey

*Celcom Headquaters @PJ Sentral Garden City, Petaling Jaya*











ericyong said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*The Exchange 106 & Prudential Tower @TRX*












akif90 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*Southpoint @Mid Valley City*










Untitled by Izz _R, on Flickr








https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4013/34906204563_39be055d82_h.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*ETIQA BANGSAR | Kuala Lumpur (Bangsar) *



















KLIA Ekspres KL Sentral KLIA Malindo 24 by RailTravel Station, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Setia Tower @KL Eco City*










_RJS8984 by Richard Silver, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Pavilion Suites Kuala Lumpur*




































https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4370/37112237225_b17caabcae_h.jpg


nazrey said:


> Kuala Lumpur 2017 by Lim Soo Peng, on Flickr
> Kuala Lumpur 2017 by Lim Soo Peng, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Sky Suites KLCC



akif90 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

THE SHOPPES @Four Seasons Place 



akif90 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*STAR RESIDENCES & BOULEVARD | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Yap Kwan Seng) *




















> IMG_8292 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*W KUALA LUMPUR HOTEL & THE RESIDENCES KLCC | Kuala Lumpur ( KLCC - Jalan Ampang ) | S.O.M. | 55 fl | 232m | T/O*









http://www.som.com/projects/wkl_hotel_and_tropicana_the_residences








http://www.som.com/projects/wkl_hotel_and_tropicana_the_residences









https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4160/34335165816_d6faf497bd_h.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*The Stride Strata Office | BBCC - Bukit Bintang City Centre*




































http://bbcckl.com/site-progress/


----------



## nazrey

*ARTE MONT KIARA | Kuala Lumpur (Mont Kiara)*
134 units of duplex serviced apartments located at Persiaran Dutamas, Kuala Lumpur


















https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4466/37518291170_947c157e74_k.jpg


----------



## Sterlyng65

nazrey said:


> *ARTE MONT KIARA | Kuala Lumpur (Mont Kiara)*
> 
> 134 units of duplex serviced apartments located at Persiaran Dutamas, Kuala Lumpur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4466/37518291170_947c157e74_k.jpg




Each and everyone of these buildings I love.


----------



## nazrey

*THE FENNEL | Kuala Lumpur ( Sentul East ) | 38 fl x 4 | T/O*
Residential


















https://forum.lowyat.net/topic/3766991/all


----------



## nazrey

* PICASSO RESIDENCE | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Jelatek) | 38 fl x 2*



















Untitled by Izz _R, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*DATUM JELATEK | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Jelatek) | 45 fl x 4*
@ Jelatek LRT KJ Line station



















Untitled by Izz _R, on Flickr


----------



## scMalaysia

TRX Progress

^^


----------



## nazrey

*Residentials/Room Suites*
COMPLETED 2017-2018

- ARTE+
- The Ruma
- The Fennel
- The Mews
- The Robertson 
- The Establishment ( Alila Bangsar)
- Sky Suites KLCC
- Vogue Suites
- Sentral Residences
- Expressionz Professional Suites
- Pavilion Suites
- Manhattan Residence
- Royale Pavilion by Banyan Tree


----------



## nazrey

* THE ROBERTSON | Kuala Lumpur (Jln Robertson/Pudu) *












nazrey said:


> From my KLite friend


----------



## nazrey

* THE SENTRAL RESIDENCES | Kuala Lumpur (KL Sentral - Lot D) | 57 fl x 2*


















http://www.propertyguru.com.my/prop...s-kl-sentral-for-rent-by-kan-wai-wah-25068632








http://go.redirectingat.com/?id=512...ity.com/search.php?searchid=25623840&xtz=-420








https://www.propwall.my/classifieds...-sentral-condominium-for-rent-by-jonathan-lai








https://samaciti.com/bencandy.php?city_id=340&fid=12&id=17683








https://www.propwall.my/classifieds...-sentral-condominium-for-rent-by-jonathan-lai








https://samaciti.com/bencandy.php?city_id=340&fid=12&id=17683


----------



## nazrey

*Vogue Suites One*









http://www.spsetia.com/CMS/Images/SiteProgress/3331286116.jpeg








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d76omYA3un4








https://www.propwall.my/classifieds...-eco-city-condominium-for-sale-by-vincent-wan








https://www.propwall.my/classifieds...-kl-eco-city-kl-eco-city-for-sale-by-yin-peng








http://www.propertyguru.com.my/prop...gue-suites-1-for-rent-by-wynner-teoh-26117129


----------



## nazrey

*ARTE+ | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Ampang) *




















Izzz said:


> Untitled by Izz _R, on Flickr


----------



## the man from k-town

such impressive projects! 
:eek2:


----------



## nazrey

*SKY SUITES @ KLCC | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan P.Ramlee) *

IMG_8280 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr








From akif90








https://www.flickr.com/photos/brerwolfe/


----------



## enrigue8

The biggest project in Malaysia!
Enjoy it!


----------



## LoveArki

nazrey said:


> *ARTE+ | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Ampang) *



The reality vs the renderings... just look at the pillars... :lol:


----------



## nazrey

*The International School of Kuala Lumpur*
Ampang Hilir Cmpus









https://www.facebook.com/ISKLOffici...1832.189845257756204/1044553152285406/?type=3



















ISKL is the first fully accredited international school in Malaysia and houses over 1,500 students from over 60 countries. Formed in 1965, the private and non-profit, parent-governed school is accredited internationally through the Council of International Schools (CIS) and Western Association of Schools and Colleges (WASC). ISKL is the first International Baccalaureate (IB) accredited school in Malaysia and practices innovative approaches to teaching and learning. Under the leadership of Head of School, Dr. Norma Hudson, ISKL hopes to achieve the Platinum Level Green Building Index (GBI) designation with its new Ampang Hilir Campus scheduled to open in August 2018.


----------



## nazrey

*CEYLONZ SUTIES (Previously St. John Woods) | Kuala Lumpur (Bukit Ceylon)*










IMG_8261 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*RITZ MANSION | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Yap Kwan Seng) | 38 fl *










IMG_5317 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Permata Sapura | Kuala Lumpur ( KLCC area ) | 51 fl *










Kuala Lumpur by joeyuli, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*NOVUM SOUTH BANGSAR | Kuala Lumpur (Bangsar South) | 45 fl *



















IMG_20170628_184439 by Frederalb, on Flickr








From my KLite friend


----------



## nazrey

*Quarza Residence*











Izzz said:


> Quarza Residence
> Untitled by Izz _R, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*TAMARIND SQUARE + TAMARIND SUITES | Cyberjaya *




































https://www.facebook.com/propcafe.net










> http://www.tamarindsq.com/


----------



## scMalaysia

*KL118 - Progress of South East Asia's Tallest - 25.11.2017*








^^

KL118 - Progress of South East Asia's Tallest - 25.11.2017

https://www.youtube.com/SouthernCorridorMalaysia

^^


----------



## scMalaysia

*TRX Signature Tower at Tun Razak Exchange, Progress as 25.11.2017*






^^

TRX Signature Tower at Tun Razak Exchange, Progress as 25.11.2017

^^

https://www.youtube.com/SouthernCorridorMalaysia

^^


----------



## nazrey

Oxley Tower





https://youtu.be/Jk7emYtt2dY


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE: TOP TALLEST 2017-2018* 









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBhMmFQnD18

[2018] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | The Exchange 106 | 492m | 1614ft | 106 fl 
[1998] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Petronas Tower 1 | 451.9m | 88 fl 
[1998] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Petronas Tower 2 | 451.9m | 88 fl 
[2018] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Four Seasons Place | 343m | 1124ft | 65 fl 
[2001] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Telekom | 310m | 55 fl
[2018] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Midvally Tower | 283m | 60 fl
[2015] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Ilham Baru Tower | 275m | 57 fl 
[2011] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Carigali | 267m | 58 fl 
[2018] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Star Residences Tower A | 265m | 58 fl 
[2018] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Star Residences Tower B | 265m | 58 fl 
[2018] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Equatorial Plaza | 260m | 51 fl 
[2016] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Vortex Tower | 260m | 58 fl 
[2018] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Star Residence Tower C | 251m | 57 fl 
[1988] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Maybank | 243.5m | 50 fl 
[2017] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | The Vogue Suite One | 243m | 63 fl 
[2012] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Grand Hyatt | 243m | 37 fl 
[2016] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Banyan Tree Signatures | 240m | 55 fl 
[1994] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Vista Tower | 238.1m | 62 fl 
[2018] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | W Hotel & Tropicana Residences | 232m | 50 fl 
[2018] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Pavilion Suites | 230m | 50 fl
[2018] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Sky Suites KLCC Tower A | 230m | 62 fl
[2018] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Sky Suites KLCC Tower B | 230m | 62 fl
[2018] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Sky Suites KLCC Tower C | 230m | 62 fl 
[2012] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Felda Tower | 216m | 50 fl 
[2015] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Naza Tower | 216m | 50 fl 
[1998] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Menara Maxis | 212.2m | 49 fl 
[2013] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | KKR Tower | 210m | 37 fl 
[2016] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | JKG Tower | 210m | 32 fl 
[2017] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Sentral Residence A | 210m | 58 fl 
[2017] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Sentral Residence B | 210m | 58 fl 
[1998] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | AmBank Tower | 210m | 50 fl 
[2014] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Q Sentral Tower | 205m | 48 fl 
[2016] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | The St Regis | 205m | 48 fl 
[2010] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | The Troika Tower 3 | 204.2m | 50 fl 
[2003] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Berjaya Times Square A | 203m | 48 fl 
[2003] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Berjaya Times Square B | 203m | 48 fl 
[2008] MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | K Residence | 202m | 52 fl 

*PROJECTS*
MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Tradewinds Square | 775m | 2543ft | 150 fl | Prep 
MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Merdeka PNB118 | 644m | 2122ft | 118 fl | U/C
MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Fairmont Raffles | 380m | 1247ft | 80 fl | U/C
MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | So Sofitel Kuala Lumpur | 341m | 1119ft | 79 fl | U/C
MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Skywheel M101 | 317m | U/C
MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Kempinski Hotel | 309.4m | U/C
MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Faimont Kuala Lumpur 2 | 278m | 71 fl | U/C
MALAYSIA - KUALA LUMPUR | Permata Sapura | 252.5m | 53 fl | U/C


----------



## nazrey

*Top Largest planned city/town & integrated mixed developments*
KL & Greater KL: As of December 2017

SEPANG - KLIA Aeropolis - 9,000 acres 
SHAH ALAM - Setia Alam - 4,000 acres
PUTRAJAYA - IOI Resort City - 788 acres
SEPANG - Sunsuria City - 525 acres
KUALA LUMPUR - Bandar Malaysia - 486 acres
KUALA LUMPUR - Southville City - 428 acres
KUALA LUMPUR - Pantai Sentral Park - 200 acres
SEPANG - Cyberjaya City Centre - 141 acres
KUALA LUMPUR - KL Sports City - 92.5 acres
SUBANG JAYA - Tropicana Metropark - 88 acres
KUALA LUMPUR - KL Metropolis - 75.5 acres
SHAH ALAM - i-City Shah Alam - 72 acres
KUALA LUMPUR - Tun Razak Exchange - 70 acres 
KUALA LUMPUR - Bukit Jalil City - 50 acres 
PETALING JAYA - PJ Sentral Garden City - 40 acres
KUALA LUMPUR - KL Eco City - 25 acres
PETALING JAYA - Empire City - 23 acres
KUALA LUMPUR - Bukit Bintang City Centre - 19.4 acres
SUBANG JAYA - Empire Remix - 16 acres

*BUILT*
PUTRAJAYA - Malaysian Administrative capital - 12,184 acres (4,931 hectares)
SEPANG - Cyberjaya - 6,960 acres 
SELANGOR - Mines Wellness City - 1,000 acres
PETALING JAYA - Damansara Perdana - 750 acres
PETALING JAYA - Bandar Sunway - 689 acres
KUALA LUMPUR - Desa Park City - 473 acres
KUALA LUMPUR - KL Sentral - 72 acres

Setia Alam






Southville City






Tropicana Metropark






i-City






Tun Razak Exchange






PJ Sentral Garden City











KL Eco City






Bukit Bintang City Centre


----------



## nazrey

*Equatorial Plaza| 260m | 51 fl *

Img609635nxi_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*The Exchange 106 | 492m | 1614ft | 106 fl *
















From AimanZulaili








https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4500/37269619084_9fb29b785a_k.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*Four Seasons Place | 343m | 1124ft | 65 fl *









IMG_5973 by Matt Lloyd, on Flickr









KUALA LUMPUR by ajpscs, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*W Hotel & Tropicana Residences | 232m | 50 fl *


















https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4424/36535559710_1b359ee0a6_k.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*YTL, Marriot JV to develop 4 new hotels*
December 5, 2017 @ 6:42pm


> KUALA LUMPUR: YTL Hotels, the hospitality arm of YTL Corporation Bhd, and Marriott International Inc today announced agreements for four new hotels across Asia, strengthening both companies’ presence in the world’s fastest growing region.
> 
> The two companies have agreed to develop two new luxury hotels in Malaysia under the JW Marriott and EDITION brands.
> 
> They also signed memoranda of understanding for two hotels – EDITION Hotel and W Hotel – in Niseko Village, Hokkaido, Japan.
> 
> Managing Director of YTL Group of Companies, Tan Sri Francis Yeoh, said YTL Hotels currently has 11 Marriott International hotels in its portfolio of 32 hospitality assets.
> 
> “We are delighted to expand our hospitality footprint in Asia through Marriott International. Our 20-year relationship has been pivotal to the growth of YTL Hotels in Malaysia, Asia and in the United Kingdom,” he said in a press conference here today.
> 
> YTL Hotels already has one JW Marriott hotel in Kuala Lumpur, a 578-room hotel, which has undergone a complete refurbishment recently.
> 
> *The group’s second JW Marriott hotel in Malaysia will be located near Kuala Lumpur Sentral, an urban centre built around the country’s largest transit hub, while The EDITION will be built near the Kuala Lumpur City Centre (KLCC).*
> 
> YTL Corporation Bhd Executive Director, Datuk Mark Yeoh Seok Kah, said YTL and Marriott would take up to 18 months to finalise the technicality, design and getting the local approvals for the construction of the two hotels here.
> 
> “Completion could be as early as 2021,” he said, adding, all the four hotels will be built on lands belong to the YTL Group.
> 
> Meanwhile, Marriott International Asia Pacific, President and Managing Director, Craig S. Smith said: “We are pleased with today’s announcement, which advances our goal of doubling our luxury presence in the Asia Pacific.
> 
> “With the addition of these hotels to our system, our guests will have even more luxurious opportunities to explore Malaysia and Japan, two exciting and diverse travel destinations,” he added. – Bernama


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2017/12/311022/ytl-marriot-jv-develop-4-new-hotels


----------



## nazrey

South Quay, Bandar Sunway
http://oneaerialimaging.blogspot.com/


----------



## nazrey

KL Eco City - 25 acres









https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4575/38869478051_420f4e30f4_k.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*PAVILION DAMANSARA HEIGHTS | Kuala Lumpur (Pusat Bandar Damansara) *






























fizomilan said:


> By me


----------



## nazrey

*ISOLA @ KLCC | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Yap Kwan Seng) *




























IMG_5315 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr
IMG_8290 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*Cyberjaya University College of Medical Sciences New Campus (March 2018)*
http://cybermed.edu.my/new-campus/





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UWPksDEEy0












>


----------



## nazrey

*Cyberjaya Hospital*
GREATER KUALA LUMPUR













> *Health Infrastructure - meets the needs of society*
> WORLD RANKING
> Asian advance economic nation & G7
> 
> 6. France
> 7. Germany
> 8. Singapore
> 12. Taiwan
> 14. UAE
> 15. Hong Kong
> 16. Japan
> 17. Canada
> 18. Malaysia
> 20. South Korea
> 24. Qatar
> 25. Israel
> 28. Italy
> 30. Thailand
> 31. Saudi Arabia
> 32. USA
> 35. Kazakhstan
> 37. UK
> 39. Indonesia
> 40. China
> 47. Philippines
> 53. India
> 
> *Education System - meets the needs of a competitive economy*
> WORLD RANKING
> Asian advance economic nation & G7
> 
> 6. Singapore
> 7. Canada
> 9. Germany
> 10. UAE
> 13. Qatar
> 16. Israel
> 18. Hong Kong
> 21. Taiwan
> 22. France
> 25. USA
> 26. UK
> 27. Malaysia
> 29. Kazakhstan
> 30. Japan
> 31. Philippines
> 32. Italy
> 34. China
> 37. India
> 39. Saudi Arabia
> 40. Indonesia
> 42. South Korea
> 46. Thailand
> 
> https://www.imd.org/globalassets/wcc/docs/talent-ranking/Talent_Ranking_2017_web.pdf


----------



## nazrey

*PAVILION CEYLON HILL | Kuala Lumpur (Bukit Ceylon) *











Dean_14 said:


> Oct 2017
> 
> IMG_8268 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

*TROPICANA METROPARK | Petaling Jaya (Subang Jaya) *









http://www.propertyguru.com.my/prop...na-metropark-for-sale-by-vincent-lee-24630542


----------



## nazrey

*THE COLONY BY INFINITUM | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Dewan Sultan Sulaiman) | 56 fl | 46 fl* 






























> From my KLite friend


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON 2018*
SHOPPES KL @ KLCC





















> 171202 Saturday Outing 34 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr





nazrey said:


> NEW SHOPPING CENTRES:
> - THE SHOPPES KLCC (U/C)
> - FAIRMONT KLCC (U/C)
> - MERDEKA PNB MALL (U/C)
> - BUKIT BINTANG CITY CENTRE (BBCC) (PREP)
> - TUN RAZAK LIFESTYLE QUARTER (U/C)
> - IKEA CHERAS (OPENED 2017)
> - MYTOWN MALL (OPENED 2017)
> - SUNWAY VELOCITY (OPENED 2017)
> - EMPIRE CITY (OPENED 2017)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HOUSEHOLDS INCOME/MONTH 2014-2016*
> SINGAPORE: 8,846 SGD (6,238.92USD)
> KUALA LUMPUR: 10,629 MYR (2,388.81USD)
> BANGKOK: 45,572 THB (1,314.67USD)
> http://www.singstat.gov.sg/docs/def...s/household_income_and_expenditure/pp-s23.pdf
> https://www.dosm.gov.my/v1/index.ph...dz09&menu_id=amVoWU54UTl0a21NWmdhMjFMMWcyZz09
> http://service.nso.go.th/nso/web/statseries/statseries11.html
Click to expand...


----------



## nazrey

KL Vertical City | 300m+ | 74 fl | U/C



>











https://www.bharian.com.my/berita/n...dah-milik-tanah-felda-jalan-semarak-dicurigai








https://assets.bharian.com.my/images/articles/24tanah.transformed.jpg


----------



## amantpeace

nazrey said:


> KL Vertical City | 300m+ | 74 fl | U/C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bharian.com.my/berita/n...dah-milik-tanah-felda-jalan-semarak-dicurigai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://assets.bharian.com.my/images/articles/24tanah.transformed.jpg


A project that caused headlines in the news recently due to its controversy. Btw, the building design looks nice.. tall & slim! :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

*Bukit Jalil City*
http://bukitjalilcity.com/index.php/gallery/









https://www.thestar.com.my/business...-two-in-bukit-jalil-city/#txIpsP3KHqwjxyCZ.99



FayedLee said:


>


----------



## nazrey

*UPDATE: Chained-brand hotels in Kuala Lumur 2018*
UNDER CONSTRUCTION
St Regis KL Sentral (2017)
Four Seasons Place KLCC (2018)
W Hotel KLCC (2018)
Mövenpick Hotel & Convention Centre KLIA (2018)
Sheraton Petaling Jaya (2018)
Marriott Hotel Empire City Damansara Perdana (2018)
Ibis Hotel KLCC by Accor Group (2018)
Four Points by Sheraton Chinatown (2019)
So Sofitel KLCC (2020-2021)
Jumeirah Hotel KLCC (2020-2021)
Shangri-La Hotel (2020-2021)
Hotel Jen by Shangri-La (2020-2021)
Capri Hotel by Fraser (2021-2022)


----------



## nazrey

*W KUALA LUMPUR HOTEL & THE RESIDENCES KLCC | Kuala Lumpur ( KLCC - Jalan Ampang ) | S.O.M. | 55 fl | 232m *

YMNR0431a by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

* FOUR SEASONS PLACE | Kuala Lumpur ( KLCC - Jalan Ampang ) | 65 fl, 5 fl (Mall) | 342m *



Azrain98 said:


> Four season really blocked the PTT LOL





World 2 World said:


> By Hafiz


----------



## scMalaysia

*Four Season Place KL*






Four Seasons Place

^^
https://www.youtube.com/SouthernCorridorMalaysia


----------



## nazrey

Sheraton Petaling Jaya

20161205_165354 by Izz _R, on Flickr


----------



## scMalaysia

*MECC - Matrade Exhibition and Convention Centre Segambut KL*

MECC - Matrade Exhibition and Convention Centre Segambut KL

Nice architecture in KL. But the Makamah next to it is so bad, it looks like no maintenance at all. 







https://www.youtube.com/SouthernCorridorMalaysia


----------



## scMalaysia

*The Fennel & The Cappers - Sentul*






The Fennel & The Cappers - Sentul

https://www.youtube.com/SouthernCorridorMalaysia


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *ASEAN NEW PLANNED CITIES/TOWNS*
> IN PROGRESS
> JAKARTA - Giant Sea Wall - 24,710 acres (10,000 hectares)
> CENTRAL LUZON - Clark Green City - 23,400 acres (9,450 hectares)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PUTRAJAYA - Malaysian Administrative capital - 12,184 acres (4,931 hectares)*
> SEPANG - KLIA Aeropolis - 9,000 acres
> SEPANG - Cyberjaya - 6,960 acres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JOHOR - Bandar Universiti Pagoh - 4,082 acres*
> WEST JAVA - Lippo Cikarang (including Meikarta), West Java - 3,706 acres (1,500 hectares)
> JOHOR - Forest City - 3,425 acres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JOHOR - Medini Iskandar (Iskandar Puteri) - 2,300 acres*
> HO CHI MIHN CITY - Thu Thiem - 1,620 acres
> PAHANG - Kota SAS - 1,500 acres
> MELAKA - Melaka Gateway - 1,366 acres
> VIENTIANE - That Luang Lake Specific Economic Zone - 900 acres
> SELANGOR - IOI Resort City - 788 acres
> SABAH - Tanjung Aru Eco Development (Kota Kinabalu) - 775 acres
> SARAWAK - Isthmus Kuching - 774 acres
> JOHOR - Puteri Harbour - 688 acres
> MANILA - Bonifacio Global City - 593 Acres (240 hectares)
> SEPANG - Sunsuria City - 525 acres
> JOHOR - Bandar Southkey - 330 acres
> JOHOR - Educity Iskandar Malaysia - 305 acres
> PENANG - Seri Tanjung Pinang Phase 2A - 252.81 acres
> PENANG - Bandar Cassia (Batu Kawan) - 245 acres
> KUALA LUMPUR - Pantai Sentral Park - 200 acres
> ILOILO - Iloilo Business Park - 180 acres
> SINGAPORE - Jurong East - 165 acres (67 hectares)
> MELAKA - Impression City - 117 acres
> 
> COMING SOON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NEGERI SEMBILAN - Malaysia Vision Valley - 28,700 acres*
> SELANGOR - Kwasa Damansara - 2,330 acre (939 hectare)
> CHACHOENGSAO - Chachoengsao new smart city (EEC) - 1,581 acres (4,000 rai)
> SABAH - Tanjung Aru Eco Development (Kota Kinabalu) - 775 acres
> HANOI - Vietnam smart town - 766 acres (310 hectares)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KUALA LUMPUR - Bandar Malaysia - 486 acres*
> 
> 
> NOTE - PLEASE CORRECT IF IT'S WRONG


*PUTRAJAYA*
_NEW PROGRESSING AS OF TODAY_

Putrajaya B&W by Jeffery Chan, on Flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/najibrazak/36876986074/

Ruzaini Roosfa - Ujai Didida - IMG_9586 by ujai_didida, on Flickr








http://www.sunwayconstruction.com.my/parcel-f-putrajaya/

SEPANG-PUTRAJAYA HIGH SPEED RAIL STATION










MRT2 SUNGAI BULOH-SERDANG-PUTRAJAYA



















*Malaysia remains committed to working, collaborating with UN*
By HASHINI KAVISHTRI KANNAN - February 7, 2018 @ 9:44pm










Foreign Minister Datuk Seri Anifah Aman signing the plaque inconjuntion with the Inauguration of United Nation Offices today. Also present were United Nation Assistant Secretary-General Haoliang Xu (left) and United Nation Resident Coordinator for Malaysia Stefan Priesner (right). Bernama Photo



> PUTRAJAYA: Malaysia remains committed to working closely and collaborating with UN offices at all levels to ensure development and progress on all fronts and spheres by taking the national interest into account.
> 
> Foreign Minister Datuk Seri Anifah Aman said this at the launching of the new UN offices here today.
> 
> "I can assure the UN personnel that my ministry will extend its fullest cooperation to the works of the UN in Malaysia," he added.
> 
> He said *UN offices’ relocation to Putrajaya* is indeed timely as the UN had already established its services centres in Cyberjaya.
> 
> There are the United Nations Development Programme (UNDP) Global Shared Services Centre that serves 166 UNDP offices, and the World Health Organisation (WHO) Global Services Centre that provides administrative services to all WHO offices worldwide, he added.
> 
> *Anifah said he is convinced the relocation of UN offices to Putrajaya will further contribute towards enhancing the circle of networking.*
> 
> This will also strengthen cooperation between UN personnel and the various Malaysian government ministries and agencies here, he added.
> 
> Also present at the event were UN Assistant Secretary-General and UNDP Assistant Administrator and Regional Director for Asia and Pacific, Haoliang Xu and UN Resident Coordinator in Malaysia Stefan Priesner.
> 
> *The new office, which has already been in operation since two weeks ago, is located on the 10th floor of Menara Pjh at Presint 2.*
> 
> Malaysia, Anifah also said, strongly believes that the United Nations (UN) plays an imperative role as a platform for international cooperation based on the principles of mutual respect and international law.
> 
> He said since joining the UN in September 1957, the country has been an active member in promoting the three founding pillars of the UN system.
> 
> The pillars are peace and security, human rights, and development, he added.
> 
> "These include Malaysia playing its role effectively and efficiently toward the efforts to prevent conflicts and to sustain peace during our non-permanent membership in the UN Security Council on four occasions; 1965, 1989-1990, 1999-2000 and 2015-2016.
> 
> "As well as our active participations in the UN peacekeeping missions since 1960 of which, *to date, Malaysia has participated in 36 UN peacekeeping missions with over 35,000 of Malaysian military and police personnel deployed,"* he said.


https://www.nst.com.my/news/nation/...ia-remains-committed-working-collaborating-un


> MENARA PJH
> http://pab.com.my/portfolio-item/menara-pjh-lot-2c2/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://shanii-designlife.blogspot.com/2014/09/relief-model.html


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *ASEAN NEW PLANNED CITIES/TOWNS*
> IN PROGRESS
> JAKARTA - Giant Sea Wall - 24,710 acres (10,000 hectares)
> CENTRAL LUZON - Clark Green City - 23,400 acres (9,450 hectares)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PUTRAJAYA - Malaysian Administrative capital - 12,184 acres (4,931 hectares)*
> *SEPANG - KLIA Aeropolis - 9,000 acres*
> SEPANG - Cyberjaya - 6,960 acres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JOHOR - Bandar Universiti Pagoh - 4,082 acres*
> WEST JAVA - Lippo Cikarang (including Meikarta), West Java - 3,706 acres (1,500 hectares)
> JOHOR - Forest City - 3,425 acres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JOHOR - Medini Iskandar (Iskandar Puteri) - 2,300 acres*
> HO CHI MIHN CITY - Thu Thiem - 1,620 acres
> PAHANG - Kota SAS - 1,500 acres
> MELAKA - Melaka Gateway - 1,366 acres
> VIENTIANE - That Luang Lake Specific Economic Zone - 900 acres
> SELANGOR - IOI Resort City - 788 acres
> SABAH - Tanjung Aru Eco Development (Kota Kinabalu) - 775 acres
> SARAWAK - Isthmus Kuching - 774 acres
> JOHOR - Puteri Harbour - 688 acres
> MANILA - Bonifacio Global City - 593 Acres (240 hectares)
> SEPANG - Sunsuria City - 525 acres
> JOHOR - Bandar Southkey - 330 acres
> JOHOR - Educity Iskandar Malaysia - 305 acres
> PENANG - Seri Tanjung Pinang Phase 2A - 252.81 acres
> PENANG - Bandar Cassia (Batu Kawan) - 245 acres
> KUALA LUMPUR - Pantai Sentral Park - 200 acres
> ILOILO - Iloilo Business Park - 180 acres
> SINGAPORE - Jurong East - 165 acres (67 hectares)
> MELAKA - Impression City - 117 acres
> 
> COMING SOON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NEGERI SEMBILAN - Malaysia Vision Valley - 28,700 acres*
> SELANGOR - Kwasa Damansara - 2,330 acre (939 hectare)
> CHACHOENGSAO - Chachoengsao new smart city (EEC) - 1,581 acres (4,000 rai)
> SABAH - Tanjung Aru Eco Development (Kota Kinabalu) - 775 acres
> HANOI - Vietnam smart town - 766 acres (310 hectares)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KUALA LUMPUR - Bandar Malaysia - 486 acres*
> 
> 
> NOTE - PLEASE CORRECT IF IT'S WRONG


*KLIA Aeropolis*



>


*MAHB HQ @Business Park*









http://lkmdarchitecture.blogspot.com/2010/02/mahb-corporate-office-sepang.html
8H2_00030003 by SS Tan （陈修事）, on Flickr

*Movenpick KLIA @Business Park*

Malindo OD807 Business Class KUL SIN 41 by RailTravel Station, on Flickr

*Mitsuit Outlet Park KLIA @Business Park*









https://www.retailnews.asia/mitsui-outlet-park-continue-opening-phase/








http://www.pamper.my/news/lifestyle...-offers-greater-variety-soft-opening-phase-2/
Majlis Perasmian Mitsui Outlet Park (MOP) KLIA Sepang Oleh Perdana Menteri Datuk Seri Najib Tun Razak by Foto Penerangan Penerangan, on Flickr

*@Airport Central*









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15425076091

*@Sepang International Circuit*









https://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/2016/09/27/in-detail-how-sepang-has-changed-for-2016/

*KLIA Aeropolis Transportation*



























http://www.panoramio.com/photo/109669449


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *ASEAN NEW PLANNED CITIES/TOWNS*
> IN PROGRESS
> JAKARTA - Giant Sea Wall - 24,710 acres (10,000 hectares)
> CENTRAL LUZON - Clark Green City - 23,400 acres (9,450 hectares)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PUTRAJAYA - Malaysian Administrative capital - 12,184 acres (4,931 hectares)*
> SEPANG - KLIA Aeropolis - 9,000 acres
> *SEPANG - Cyberjaya - 6,960 acres*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JOHOR - Bandar Universiti Pagoh - 4,082 acres*
> WEST JAVA - Lippo Cikarang (including Meikarta), West Java - 3,706 acres (1,500 hectares)
> JOHOR - Forest City - 3,425 acres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JOHOR - Medini Iskandar (Iskandar Puteri) - 2,300 acres*
> HO CHI MIHN CITY - Thu Thiem - 1,620 acres
> PAHANG - Kota SAS - 1,500 acres
> MELAKA - Melaka Gateway - 1,366 acres
> VIENTIANE - That Luang Lake Specific Economic Zone - 900 acres
> SELANGOR - IOI Resort City - 788 acres
> SABAH - Tanjung Aru Eco Development (Kota Kinabalu) - 775 acres
> SARAWAK - Isthmus Kuching - 774 acres
> JOHOR - Puteri Harbour - 688 acres
> MANILA - Bonifacio Global City - 593 Acres (240 hectares)
> SEPANG - Sunsuria City - 525 acres
> JOHOR - Bandar Southkey - 330 acres
> JOHOR - Educity Iskandar Malaysia - 305 acres
> PENANG - Seri Tanjung Pinang Phase 2A - 252.81 acres
> PENANG - Bandar Cassia (Batu Kawan) - 245 acres
> KUALA LUMPUR - Pantai Sentral Park - 200 acres
> ILOILO - Iloilo Business Park - 180 acres
> SINGAPORE - Jurong East - 165 acres (67 hectares)
> MELAKA - Impression City - 117 acres
> 
> COMING SOON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NEGERI SEMBILAN - Malaysia Vision Valley - 28,700 acres*
> SELANGOR - Kwasa Damansara - 2,330 acre (939 hectare)
> CHACHOENGSAO - Chachoengsao new smart city (EEC) - 1,581 acres (4,000 rai)
> SABAH - Tanjung Aru Eco Development (Kota Kinabalu) - 775 acres
> HANOI - Vietnam smart town - 766 acres (310 hectares)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KUALA LUMPUR - Bandar Malaysia - 486 acres*
> 
> 
> NOTE - PLEASE CORRECT IF IT'S WRONG


*CYBERJAYA*
Smart city @ERL Putrajaya/Cyberjaya (KLIA transit) station

















https://symphonypark.files.wordpress.com/2010/10/site-location-rx.jpg








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJBVboATSfY

IMG_3791 by one pcacphotos, on Flickr








http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4036/4286398309_c810f230d3_b.jpg








https://farm7.staticflickr.com/6035/6238013628_c17df29c87_b.jpg









International Multilateral Partnership Against Cyber Threats: IMPACT









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/55/IMPACT.jpg/1200px-IMPACT.jpg








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3259/2602434029_db015c9b6b_b.jpg

KRU Studios









https://static.panoramio.com.storage.googleapis.com/photos/large/42676867.jpg








http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7190/6776944192_2eba204180_b.jpg


> Wheely Teaser Trailer
> Some production from locally made, KRU Studios
> International
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bahasa Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *ASEAN NEW PLANNED CITIES/TOWNS*
> IN PROGRESS
> JAKARTA - Giant Sea Wall - 24,710 acres (10,000 hectares)
> CENTRAL LUZON - Clark Green City - 23,400 acres (9,450 hectares)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PUTRAJAYA - Malaysian Administrative capital - 12,184 acres (4,931 hectares)*
> SEPANG - KLIA Aeropolis - 9,000 acres
> SEPANG - Cyberjaya - 6,960 acres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JOHOR - Bandar Universiti Pagoh - 4,082 acres*
> WEST JAVA - Lippo Cikarang (including Meikarta), West Java - 3,706 acres (1,500 hectares)
> JOHOR - Forest City - 3,425 acres
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JOHOR - Medini Iskandar (Iskandar Puteri) - 2,300 acres*
> HO CHI MIHN CITY - Thu Thiem - 1,620 acres
> PAHANG - Kota SAS - 1,500 acres
> MELAKA - Melaka Gateway - 1,366 acres
> VIENTIANE - That Luang Lake Specific Economic Zone - 900 acres
> SELANGOR - IOI Resort City - 788 acres
> SABAH - Tanjung Aru Eco Development (Kota Kinabalu) - 775 acres
> SARAWAK - Isthmus Kuching - 774 acres
> JOHOR - Puteri Harbour - 688 acres
> MANILA - Bonifacio Global City - 593 Acres (240 hectares)
> *SEPANG - Sunsuria City - 525 acres*
> JOHOR - Bandar Southkey - 330 acres
> JOHOR - Educity Iskandar Malaysia - 305 acres
> PENANG - Seri Tanjung Pinang Phase 2A - 252.81 acres
> PENANG - Bandar Cassia (Batu Kawan) - 245 acres
> KUALA LUMPUR - Pantai Sentral Park - 200 acres
> ILOILO - Iloilo Business Park - 180 acres
> SINGAPORE - Jurong East - 165 acres (67 hectares)
> MELAKA - Impression City - 117 acres
> 
> COMING SOON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NEGERI SEMBILAN - Malaysia Vision Valley - 28,700 acres*
> SELANGOR - Kwasa Damansara - 2,330 acre (939 hectare)
> CHACHOENGSAO - Chachoengsao new smart city (EEC) - 1,581 acres (4,000 rai)
> SABAH - Tanjung Aru Eco Development (Kota Kinabalu) - 775 acres
> HANOI - Vietnam smart town - 766 acres (310 hectares)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *KUALA LUMPUR - Bandar Malaysia - 486 acres*
> 
> 
> NOTE - PLEASE CORRECT IF IT'S WRONG


*Sunsuria City*
where Xiamen University Malaysia Campus was located 
The first Chinese Mainland varsity in Malaysia @Salak Tinggi ERL (KLIA Transit station) 



























https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0qkWrJEnlA








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oh0YAgwNWjU








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oh0YAgwNWjU








http://www.klia2.info/images/rail/klia-transit-salak-tinggi-station-006.jpg








http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5201/5338247144_71b2ac84e8_b.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*TOP KUALA LUMPUR TALLEST*
MERDEKA PNB 118


















https://www.instagram.com/p/BdqD6v1gvcu/?taken-at=214971019

THE EXCHANGE 106


















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBhMmFQnD18


----------



## nazrey

Audi 4s Show Room At Setia Alam, Shah Alam









http://a1advertising.n.my/index.php...s_id=1560033&cat=Project Holding Sign&subcat=


----------



## scMalaysia

*TRX Signature Tower - Progress as 9 March 2018*






TRX Signature Tower - Progress as 09 March 2018



https://www.youtube.com/SouthernCorridorMalaysia


----------



## scMalaysia

*KL118 Progress - 09 March 2018*






KL118 Progress - 09 March 2018

https://www.youtube.com/SouthernCorridorMalaysia


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/BfQjqQvnxPO/?taken-by=greaterkualalumpur


----------



## nazrey

*Veritas Design Group bags design package for Indian High Commission building*
Posted on 19 January 2018 - 05:06pm











> PETALING JAYA: The Indian High Commission has appointed Veritas Design Group with the total design package *to build the new Indian High Commission in Jalan Duta (KL).*
> 
> Indian High Commission, H.E. Shri T.S. Tirumurti presented Veritas Design President and CEO David Mizan Hashim with the letter of appointment in a handover ceremony recently.
> 
> Commenting on Veritas design selection amongst ten shortlisted submissions, Tirumurti said the design was unique and very contemporary, selected on basis of technical, financial and suitability to the High Commission’s requirements.
> 
> "This new building will bring the three offices of the High Commission together in a very flowing manner, namely the Chancery, the Cultural Centre and the Residences. The building is also designed to meet the requirements of Green Building Index and as such environmentally friendly, low in energy. There is open space and gives the design an uplift. It was a unanimous decision as we could imagine the functionality of the design,” he added.
> 
> Total cost of the project is RM35 million for the infrastructure, and not including the interior. *The building is to be ready by mid-2020.*
> 
> David, when asked to comment on the project said the Indian High Commission design embraces the evolving role of the modern diplomatic mission as a cultural emissary.
> 
> The essence of the planning layout lies in the “brahmastana” courtyard, an activity-charged open space carved into the steep topography of the site. The futuristic form of the Chancery façade folds into geometric pleats alluding to the iconic stepwells of India.
> 
> Whereas the ceremonial façade of the Cultural Centre represents the rich traditional tapestry of art and culture so integral to the Indian identity.
> 
> Of this façade, the abstracted motif of the Tree of Life, first carved in relief on monumental stone, transitions over to the intricate tracery of a stainless steel Jaali screen that wraps around and defines the Arrival Atrium.


http://www.thesundaily.my/news/2018...esign-package-indian-high-commission-building




> New Indian High Commission building: Steeped in heritage and culture
> https://www.nst.com.my/property/201...mission-building-steeped-heritage-and-culture


----------



## nazrey

*Jumeirah Hotel*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1653010&page=12









https://www.instagram.com/p/BfchsYgnHuM/?taken-by=greaterkualalumpur








http://www.oxleytowers.com.my/


----------



## nazrey

https://www.instagram.com/p/BgiNm7KFQyv/?tagged=kualalumpur


----------



## nazrey

*KUALA LUMPUR MEGATALLS/SUPERTALLS*


----------



## nazrey

*Economic Transformation Programme (ETP) *
http://etp.pemandu.gov.my/[email protected]_of_ETP.aspx

Launched on 25 September, 2010, the Economic Transformation Programme (ETP) was formulated as part of Malaysia's National Transformation Programme.

The ETP's targets will be achieved through the implementation of 12 National Key Economic Areas (NKEAs), representing economic sectors which account for significant contributions to GNI. The programme is also centred on raising Malaysia's competitiveness through the implementation of six Strategic Reform Initiatives (SRIs). The SRIs comprise policies which strengthen the country's commercial environment to ensure Malaysian companies are globally competitive. 




















































































As the capital and commercial heart of the country, the Greater Kuala Lumpur (KL)/Klang Valley NKEA represents a crucial component in the plan to transform Malaysia into a high-income nation. The overall aim is to transform the region into a world-class metropolis that will boast top standards in every area from business infrastructure to liveability.



> Greater Kuala Lumpur/Klang Valley NKEA is projected to create 300,000 new jobs through the implementation of nine Entry Point Projects (EPPs).
> 
> EPP 1 Attracting 100 Of the World’s Most Dynamic Firms
> EPP 2 Attracting Internal and External Talent
> EPP 3 Connecting KL to Singapore Via a High Speed Rail System
> EPP 4 Building an Integrated Urban Mass Rapid Transit System
> EPP 5 Revitalising the Klang and Gombak Rivers into a Heritage and Commercial Centre
> EPP 6 Greening Greater Kuala Lumpur to Ensure Residents Enjoy Sufficient Green Space
> EPP 7 Creating Iconic Places and Attractions
> EPP 8 Creating a Comprehensive Pedestrian Network
> EPP 9 Developing an Efficient Solid Waste Management System


----------



## nazrey

EPP 1









http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...www.flickr.com/photos/najibr...-av1zan-793HAy

EPP 2









http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...alaysiagazette.com/v2/blog/2...dftz-di-dunia/

EPP 3









http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...www.straitstimes.com/story-source/ann?page=14

EPP 4









http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...raperCity&txt=https://twitter.com/MRTMalaysia

EPP 5

Kuala Lumpur by Amherst Wu, on Flickr

EPP 6

MIA_2306 by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr

EPP 7









http://www.starproperty.my/index.php/articles/property-news/golden-triangles-renaissance/

EPP 8









https://www.flickr.com/photos/alexbarlow/35141944143/

EPP 9









http://redirect.viglink.com/?format...ww.langatsp.com/cstp-informa...een-technology


> *QUALITY OF LIVING RANKINGS*
> 2017 CITY RANKINGS (+Chinese cities)
> 1-Vienna, Austria
> 2-Zurich, Switzerland
> 3-Munich, Germany
> ...
> 
> 25-Singapore, Singapore
> 50-Tokyo, Japan
> 50-Kobe, Japan
> 55-Yokohama, Japan
> 59-Osaka, Japan
> 71-Hong Kong, Hong Kong
> 74-Dubai, UAE
> 77-Abu Dhabi, UAE
> 86-Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
> 102-Shanghai, China
> 103-Johor Bahru, Malaysia
> 104-Bandar Seri Begawan, Brunei
> 119-Beijing, China
> 121-Guangzhou, China
> 131-Bangkok, Thailand
> 135-Manila, Philippines
> 136-Shenzhen, China
> 137-Chengdu, China
> 140-Nanjing, China
> 141-Xian, China
> 143-Jakarta, Indonesia
> 147-Chongqing, China
> 149-Qingdao, China
> 152-Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
> 156-Hanoi, Vietnam
> 158-Shenyang, China
> 170-Jilin, China
> 171-Vientiane, Laos, People's Dem. Republic of
> 198-Phnom Penh, Cambodia
> 203-Yangon, Myanmar
> 
> https://www.imercer.com/content/mobility/rankings/c789654/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mercer's criteria:*
> *Consumer goods
> *Economic environment
> *Housing
> *Medical and health considerations
> *Natural environment
> *Political and social environment
> *Public services and transport
> *Recreation
> *Schools and education
> *Socio-cultural environment
Click to expand...


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *KUALA LUMPUR MEGATALLS/SUPERTALLS*


NO.7









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuL7RnqVeWU
Kuala Lumpur city centre by Siew Meng Tham, on Flickr
DSC_0825 by Tiago Nardelli, on Flickr








https://www.flickr.com/photos/snapterboy/26868470478/








https://www.flickr.com/photos/ezryrahman/38646683970/








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=145068907&postcount=2812


----------



## nazrey

NO.4



akif90 said:


>


----------



## Tom_Green

Nice boom in Kuala Lumpur. Next year i will visit Singapore and Kuala Lumpur again. I hope to see some supertalls rising. :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

NO. 6, 8









https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4483/37534039832_8f5e8c82ba_h.jpg


----------



## faconcept

Seri riana condominium


----------



## wakka12

Is kuala lumpar a really wealthy city? I never thought it was, but it looks just as nice as singapore going off pics on this thread


----------



## nazrey

Some Asean monthly households income
SINGAPORE MEDIAN HOUSEHOLD INCOME 2016: 8,846 SGD (6,238USD)
http://www.singstat.gov.sg/docs/def...s/household_income_and_expenditure/pp-s23.pdf

KUALA LUMPUR MEAN HOUSEHOLD INCOME 2016: 11,692 MYR (3,020USD)
https://www.dosm.gov.my/v1/index.ph...Zz09&menu_id=amVoWU54UTl0a21NWmdhMjFMMWcyZz09

BANGKOK MEAN HOUSEHOLD INCOME 2015: 45,571 THB (1,457USD)
http://service.nso.go.th/nso/web/statseries/tables/00000_Whole_Kingdom/N28P02-income.xls



> GREATER KUALA LUMPUR: WP Kuala Lumpur/WP Putrajaya/Selangor


Did you know that KL hosted some premier sports event annually 

1999-present - FIM MotoGP (Malaysia)
1999-2017 - FIA Formula One (Malaysia) 
2009-2015 - ATP World Tour (Malaysia)
2010-present - Golf LPGA (Malaysia)

@Sepang International Circuit & KLIA









https://www.f1fanatic.co.uk/2016/09/27/in-detail-how-sepang-has-changed-for-2016/

Kuala Lumpur International Airport (KLIA)









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4058/4209047344_57a2e583ef_o.jpg

Also located for foreign universities 
[1998] AUSTRALIA - Monash University (Petaling Jaya)
[2000] UK - University of Nottingham Malaysia Campus (Semenyih)
[2011] IRELAND - Perdana University/(RCSI) Royal College Surgeons in Ireland (Serdang)
[2012] UK - International University of Malaya-Wales (Jalan Tun Ismail, KL)
[2014] UK - Heriot-Watt University Malaysia (Putrajaya)
[2015] USA - Asia School of Business by Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) Sloan (Sasana Kijang, Jalan Dato Onn, KL)
[2016] CHINA - Xiamen University (Salak Tinggi)









http://www.starproperty.my/index.php/articles/property-news/the-main-attractions-in-putrajaya/

Swedish car, Volvo and Renault still assemble in Shah Alam, Selangor
https://youtube.com/watch?v=D6xMD6jZv1Y









https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...Frontansicht,_12._August_2013,_Düsseldorf.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*Number of ultra-wealthy Malaysians rises by 11pct to 310*
By Bernama - April 5, 2018 @ 5:02pm









https://www.nst.com.my/business/2018/04/353498/malaysian-investors-eye-property-uk-australia-singapore-knight-frank









(NSTP file pix) *Knight Frank Asia Pacific Head of Research Nicholas Holt* says the strengthening of the ringgit versus the US dollar by 15 per cent last year was the main contributor to the rise of the super-rich population in the country.



> KUALA LUMPUR: The number of ultra-wealthy Malaysians rose 11 per cent to 310 last year, up from 280 in 2016, among the country's population of 31.19 million, according to Knight Frank’s The Wealth Report 2018.
> 
> Ultra-wealthy individuals are those with US$50 million (RM193.35 million) or more in net assets.
> 
> The 12th edition of report, released by the independent global property consultancy here today, also predicted the super-rich population in Malaysia would jump 65 per cent to 510 people from 2017 to 2022.
> 
> Knight Frank Asia Pacific Head of Research, Nicholas Holt, said the strengthening of the ringgit versus the US dollar by 15 per cent last year was the main contributor to the rise of the super-rich population in the country.
> 
> “Besides, e-commerce and manufacturing sectors, which continued to perform well last year, along with the new sectors like financial technology that had created new wealth in the country, also contributed to the 11 per cent growth,” he said.
> 
> Holt said this at a media briefing here today in conjunction with the launch of The Wealth Report 2018.
> 
> The annual publication tracks the growing super-rich population globally along with a deeper analyses of 52 countries.
> 
> It said the world’s ultra-wealthy population increased 10 per cent (11,630 individuals) to 129,730 people last year, with Asia surpassing Europe as the key hub for the super-rich.
> 
> *Back home, the report said these rich Malaysians preferred less risky assets, with 44 per cent of them allocating their investments into the property sector last year, above the global average of 39 per cent in 2017.
> 
> It said 33 per cent of wealthy Malaysians invested in gold against the global average of 25 per cent.
> 
> However, 21 per cent of Malaysian respondents said they planned to increase the weight in their cryptocurrencies investment portfolio, matching the global average of 21 per cent.*
> 
> Commenting on this, Holt said, Malaysians’ investment appetite was growing in line with the global trend.
> 
> “They will allocate part of the investments into ‘safer’ assets such as property and gold. At the same time, they will put aside some in the emerging cryptocurrencies,” he said.
> 
> Meanwhile, in the statement released today, Knight Frank Malaysia Managing Director, Sarkunan Subramaniam, said he expected post-election, investors would accept more risks as the political landscape brought a new policy and economic cycle.
> 
> “Investors may also increasingly look at various real estate opportunities across residential and commercial properties both at home and overseas,” he said.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2018/04/353473/number-ultra-wealthy-malaysians-rises-11pct-310


----------



## nazrey

NO.1









Credit: inked_droner



nazrey said:


> *Line 9: Tun Razak Exchange (TRX) Station*
> https://www.facebook.com/mrtunderground/


NOTE: almost supertalls linked with metro lines
NO.1 - Line 9 - TRX MRT SBK line station
NO.2 - Line 3, 4, 8 Hang Tuah interchange station 
NO.3 - Line 9 - Merdeka MRT SBK line station
NO.4 - Line 12 - Conlay MRT SSP line station (U/C)
NO.5 - Line 8 - Raja Chulan Monorail line station
NO.6 - Line 5 - KLCC LRT KJ line station
NO.7 - Line 5 - KLCC LRT KJ line station
NO.8 - Line 5 - KLCC LRT KJ line station


----------



## nazrey

NO.3 @Merdeka MRT station









https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4574/26785527749_3e8619018a_k.jpg


----------



## nazrey

NO.2 












>


----------



## nazrey

TRX


akif90 said:


>


----------



## azumiii

nazrey said:


> NO.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit: inked_droner


I almost thought thats some golden colored glass claddings at the upper floor up to top until i zoomed in. Combining emerald with gold exteriors just screams luxury. Would have been so majestic to stare at. Can you post the final rendering of that tower @nazrey?

What is the current property price per sqm/sqft in central KL? 
Which part of KL would be the most prime?


----------



## scMalaysia

*TRX Signature Tower, The ASEAN's Tallest - Progress as 13 April 2018*






TRX Signature Tower, The ASEAN's Tallest - Progress as 13 April 2018

https://www.youtube.com/SouthernCorridorMalaysia


----------



## scMalaysia

*KL118 (Merdeka PNB 118), Progress as 13 April 2018*






KL118 (Merdeka PNB 118), Progress as 13 April 2018


----------



## nazrey

azumiii said:


> I almost thought thats some golden colored glass claddings at the upper floor up to top until i zoomed in. Combining emerald with gold exteriors just screams luxury. Would have been so majestic to stare at. Can you post the final rendering of that tower @nazrey?
> 
> What is the current property price per sqm/sqft in central KL?
> Which part of KL would be the most prime?


Though prices for high-end condominiums remained stable at RM762 (USD196) per sq ft throughout 2017, up 2.7% year-on-year (y-o-y), it said rentals for high-end condominiums fell 2.3% y-o-y to RM3.06 (USD0.78) per sq ft per month.
http://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/glut-highend-homes-may-lead-price-cut


----------



## azumiii

nazrey said:


> Though prices for high-end condominiums remained stable at RM762 (USD196) per sq ft throughout 2017, up 2.7% year-on-year (y-o-y), it said rentals for high-end condominiums fell 2.3% y-o-y to RM3.06 (USD0.78) per sq ft per month.
> http://www.theedgemarkets.com/article/glut-highend-homes-may-lead-price-cut


If that's the case then KL properties are really way cheaper vs Bangkok, Indonesia or even Manila prices!

In Metro Manila's most prime CBDs like Makati CBD and Bonifacio Global City,
high end condos sell now for USD350 to 400 per sq ft.

But then rentals are on 5-6% y-o-y

Thanks


----------



## nazrey

Greater KL: Persiaran Surian, Petaling Jaya









https://www.edgeprop.my/content/1191385/pju-5-shop-lots-still-sizzling


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON 2018*
Hotel/Residential
- W Hotel & Tropicana The Residences KLCC
- Four Seasons Place KLCC
- Mövenpick Hotel & Convention Centre KLIA
- The Ruma Hotel & Residences KLCC
- Star Residences KLCC 
- Ibis Hotel KLCC
- Sky Suites KLCC
- Pavilion Suites Bukit Bintang
- Royale Pavilion Hotel Bukit Bintang
- Alila - The Establishment Bangsar
- Expressionz Professional Suites Jalan Tun Razak
- One Central Park, Desa Park City
- The Westside One, Desa Park City
- The Veo Melawati
- Quarza Residence Melawati
- The Fennel Sentul
- Arcoris Mon't Kiara
- 3rd Avenue Cyberjaya
- OPUS Residences

Office
- Prudential Tower, TRX
- YTL Tower, Bukit Bintang
- Etiqa Tower, Bangsar
- Celcom Axiata Corporate Tower, Petaling Jaya

Mixed Use
- The Exchange 106, TRX
- Equatorial Plaza, KLCC
- KL Eco City, Lembah Pantai
- MVC Phase 3, Lembah Pantai
- Arte Plus SOHO, Jalan Ampang
- KL Gateway, Jalan Kerinchi
- Parcel F, Putrajaya
- Skypark Cyberjaya
- Tamarind Square + Tamarind Suites Cyberjaya

INFRASTRUCTURE
- Klang Valley Transit Line 10: KTM Skypark line (second airport link)
- Klang Valley Transit Line 10: Subang Jaya KTM Skypark line new integrated station
- Klang Valley Transit Line 6, 7: Six new ERL train-sets
- Klang Valley Transit Line 2: KL Eco City KTM Komuter new station
- Two KTM ETS new train-sets (class 93)
- Cyberjaya University College of Medical Sciences
- National Institute of Health, Shah Alam
- International School of Kuala Lumpur, Ukay Heights, Ampang
- Langat Centralised Sewerage Treatment Plant


----------



## nazrey

Royale Pavilion Hotel & Pavilion KL Expansion
Bukit Bintang









https://www.instagram.com/p/BfsLY86nji1/?taken-by=greaterkualalumpur
058943 Central Market Kuala Lumpur Malaysia, 3-13-2018 by James Steamer, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

KL ECO CITY / Eco City KTM Komuter new station linkage (line 2)



nazrey said:


> https://www.propsocial.my/property/7705/mid-valley-city/the-pillars-kl-eco-city





j0hn____ said:


>





> https://www.flickr.com/photos/harisrahman/28059741398/


----------



## nazrey

Equatorial Plaza


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/mindoo/40038705385/


----------



## nazrey

YTL HQ, Bukit Bintang












Dean_14 said:


> Apr 2018
> 
> IMG_8919 by Koko Krunch, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

MVC Phase 3, Lembah Pantai: 
SOUTHPOINT (Mid Valley City Phase 3) | Kuala Lumpur (Mid Valley City) | 60 fl 



akif90 said:


>


----------



## nazrey

Cyberjaya University College of Medical Sciences









http://cybermed.edu.my/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/CUCMS-New-Campus-Progress8.jpg


----------



## scMalaysia

*Progress of TRX, KL118 and Bandar Malaysia! 13 May 2018*








https://www.youtube.com/SouthernCorridorMalaysia


----------



## nazrey

TRX

Illumination of a city by Hafidz Abdul Kadir, on Flickr


krlx said:


> Exchange 106 Grand Lobby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sources:https://www.instagram.com/zulkarami888/


----------



## nazrey

STAR RESIDENCES & BOULEVARD 



akif90 said:


>


----------



## scMalaysia

*Kuala Lumpur City - 2018*







Kuala Lumpur City - 2018


SC-Malaysia


----------



## Nyzen

https://www.liveleak.com/view?t=sz4wG_1526935912


----------



## nazrey

OPUS residences



Izzz said:


> Untitled by Izz _R, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Four Seasons Place



Oasis-Bangkok said:


> Twin Towers by kok, on Flickr


----------



## scMalaysia

*TRX Tun Razak Exchange - Progress as 10 June 2018*







TRX Tun Razak Exchange - Progress as 10 June 2018



scMalaysia


----------



## scMalaysia

*KL118 Progress as 12 June 2018*






KL118 / PNB118 - Another ASEAN Tallest - Progress as 12 June 2018

sc-Malaysia


----------



## scMalaysia

*KL ECO City, Kuala Lumpur - Progress as 16 June 2018*







KL ECO City, Kuala Lumpur - Progress as 16 June 2018

sc-Malaysia


----------



## scMalaysia

*Bukit Bintang City Center, BBCC - Progress as 20 June 2018*






Bukit Bintang City Center, BBCC - Progress as 20 June 2018


scMalaysia

.


----------



## scMalaysia

*TRX Project & The Surroundings - Progressing Fast! As 23 June 2018*






TRX Project & The Surroundings - Progressing Fast! As 23 June 2018 

scMalaysia


.


----------



## nazrey

Asian Institute of Chartered Bankers



nazrey said:


> Asian Institute of Chartered Bankers Kuala Lumpur
> https://www.aicb.org.my/


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *KUALA LUMPUR MEGATALLS/SUPERTALLS*


*NO.6, 7, 8*
No.6 Fairmont Kuala Lumpur
No.7 Four Seasons Places (COMPLETED 2018)
No.8 So Sofitel, Jumeirah Hotel

IMG_20180509_172529 by veryamateurish, on Flickr

*NO. 8*
So Sofitel, Jumeirah Hotel

Oxley Towers Kuala Lumpur City Centre by alicia.huttons, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *SOUTH KUALA LUMPUR*
> Mixed Development
> A 45-storey corporate tower (TNB HQ) with a seven-storey multi-level carpark and a 57-storey tower containing serviced residences and a hotel, as well as a two-storey commercial development with a four-storey basement carpark.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNB staff quarters


*TNB's mega developments*
By Sharen Kaur - September 20, 2018 @ 1:05pm
https://www.nst.com.my/property/2018/09/413192/tnbs-mega-developments


----------



## scMalaysia

*BBCC Progress - Sept 2018*






BBCC - Progress Sept 2018


sc-Malaysia

.


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *COMPLETING SOON 2018*
> Hotel/Residential
> - W Hotel & Tropicana The Residences KLCC
> - Four Seasons Place KLCC
> - Mövenpick Hotel & Convention Centre KLIA
> - The Ruma Hotel & Residences KLCC
> - Star Residences KLCC
> - Ibis Hotel KLCC
> - Sky Suites KLCC
> - Pavilion Suites Bukit Bintang
> - Royale Pavilion Hotel Bukit Bintang
> - Alila - The Establishment Bangsar
> - Expressionz Professional Suites Jalan Tun Razak
> - One Central Park, Desa Park City
> - The Westside One, Desa Park City
> - The Veo Melawati
> - Quarza Residence Melawati
> - The Fennel Sentul
> - Arcoris Mon't Kiara
> - 3rd Avenue Cyberjaya
> - OPUS Residences
> 
> Office
> - Prudential Tower, TRX
> - YTL Tower, Bukit Bintang
> - Etiqa Tower, Bangsar
> - Celcom Axiata Corporate Tower, Petaling Jaya
> 
> Mixed Use
> - The Exchange 106, TRX
> - Equatorial Plaza, KLCC
> - KL Eco City, Lembah Pantai
> - MVC Phase 3, Lembah Pantai
> - Arte Plus SOHO, Jalan Ampang
> - KL Gateway, Jalan Kerinchi
> - Parcel F, Putrajaya
> - Skypark Cyberjaya
> - Tamarind Square + Tamarind Suites Cyberjaya
> 
> INFRASTRUCTURE
> - Klang Valley Transit Line 10: KTM Skypark line (second airport link)
> - Klang Valley Transit Line 10: Subang Jaya KTM Skypark line new integrated station
> - Klang Valley Transit Line 6, 7: Six new ERL train-sets
> - Klang Valley Transit Line 2: KL Eco City KTM Komuter new station
> - Two KTM ETS new train-sets (class 93)
> - *Cyberjaya University College of Medical Sciences*
> - National Institute of Health, Shah Alam
> - International School of Kuala Lumpur, Ukay Heights, Ampang
> - Langat Centralised Sewerage Treatment Plant









> Cyberjaya University College of Medical Sciences


----------



## nazrey

NO.4 - 8 CONLAY (Kempinski Hotel & Residences)




akif90 said:


>


----------



## scMalaysia

*TRX Progress - 20 Oct 2018*

TRX Progress - 20 Oct 2018






scMalaysia


.


----------



## nazrey

NO.1 + NO.3



World 2 World said:


> By Ezairi


----------



## nazrey

NO.4 



akif90 said:


> *Behind the brown building, covered with blue net*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *©Potraiturejournal *


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *KLCC*
> 1. TUN RAZAK EXCHANGE (TRX)
> 2. BUKIT BINTANG CITY CENTRE
> 3. MERDEKA PNB118 TOWER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.arup.com/projects/pnb-118


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Desa Park City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.desaparkcity.com/southbrooks/#











https://desaparkcity.com/southbrooks/assets/images/aerial_enlarged.jpg


----------



## nazrey

HSBC @TRX


Izzz said:


> Untitled by Izz _R, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

AffinBank @TRX (beside HSBC)





















promulgate said:


>


----------



## nazrey

The Exchange Mall/Garden/Park by (Aussie) Lendlease @TRX


aiman! said:


> This is a high profile project, sure there will be a high end mall. But I dont think those retail area in this building would occupy the luxury brand, its only 2 level. Mostly it would be from F&B, Convenience Store or something related to satisfy the office worker.
> 
> Then, there is the Exchange Mall, with rooftop garden, park and such. Not operated by Mulia. Currently there is not so much pictures circulating in the internet to show its interior. Most of the park in this project is elevated. Do study the master plan. Sure this project is quite weird when its come to positioning the public space.





syfq said:


> (Aussie) Lendlease Project progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/pokchangg/


Tun Razak Exchange (TRX) is progressing well!


----------



## nazrey

MRT SSP Line (line 12) @TRX (interchange with existing Tun Razak Exchange underground MRT SBK line station - line 9)



























Tun Razak Exchange Station Sungai Buloh–Serdang–Putrajaya line future platform
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...un_Razak_Exchange_MRT_SSP_Future_platform.jpg


----------



## nazrey

Prudential Assurance Tower @TRX (COMPLETED)
27 storeys









https://www.flickr.com/photos/nurismailphotography/28742066308/



promulgate said:


>


----------



## nazrey

TRX Residences @TRX













promulgate said:


> *TRX Residences – Plot 1C*


----------



## nazrey

BBCC: Mitsui Shopping Park LaLaport by Japanese Mitsui Fudosan 









http://bbcckl.com

Flickr
Img635472nxi_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

BBCC: Transport Hub @Hang Tuah interchange station









https://bbcckl.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/09/commercial_distinctive_04.jpg
https://bbcckl.com/wp-content/uploads/revslider/locationmap/bbcc_raiway_networks.jpg

Transport Hub

Img635462nxi_conv by veryamateurish, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

BBCC: The Stride Strata Office & Canopy Hotel by Hilton





W3raq said:


> http://bbcckl.com/


----------



## nazrey

BBCC: Lucentia Residences












W3raq said:


> http://bbcckl.com/


----------



## Wayden21

nazrey said:


> *TUN RAZAK EXCHANGE (TRX) - KL PREMIER INTERNATIONAL FINANCIAL DISTRICT*
> 1 - The Exchange Lifestyle Quarters
> 2 - Affin Bank HQ
> 3 - TRX Residences
> 4 - Prudential HQ (COMPLETED)
> 5 - HSBC HQ
> 6 - The Exchange Tower (T/O)
> MRT underground station: MRT SBK / SSP line interchange station


Im sorry to come back with that but from here too this tower looks higher than the petronas ones... And from this angle it can't be explained by the distance between the two.

(oops sorry, didn't notice the picture was already a quote. I'm talking about the main picture on post 5259)


----------



## nazrey

The distance between TRX n PTT could connect with MRT underground section of SSP line while the other landmark like KL118 could connect with MRT underground section of SBK line since TRX station is interchange station between two lines 

_KL is gonna fun !_


----------



## nazrey

*Bukit Bintang City Centre* 
_(next to Berjaya Times Square)_
1. Lucentia Residences
2. Canopy Hotel by Hilton
3. The Stride Office
4. Lalaport mall by Japanese Mitsui Fudosan Group/Sony Music Japan’s Zepp Hall Network Inc. (concert hall)
@Hang Tuah interchange station: LRT SP Line/LRT AP Line/Monorail Line


















https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvbvhHKQBlI



> *INTERNATIONAL PARTNERS*
> Lalaport Mall by Mitsui Fudosan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://ecoworld.my/press-release/u...e-to-own-and-operate-the-retail-mall-at-bbcc/
> 
> Sony Music Japan’s Zepp Hall Network Inc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://ecoworld.my/press-release/s...-zepp-live-hall-at-bukit-bintang-city-centre/
> 
> Canopy by Hilton


----------



## nazrey

*Merdeka PNB118 *
1. Linear Park
2. Mosque
3. Merdeka Mall
@ Merdeka MRT SBK Line/Maharajalela Monorail Station


----------



## berukganung

What is the status of fairmont raffles kl.. It is stall or what??


----------



## nazrey

Waiting for Qatari Diar Real Estate to continue
https://www.thepeninsulaqatar.com/a...Citi-Tower-infrastructure-project-in-Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

> *TOD PROJECTS 2019*
> *DBKL*
> 1. Tun Razak Exchange (TRX) @Tun Razak Exchange Station
> 2. Bukit Bintang City Centre (BBCC) @Hang Tuah Station
> 3. Merdeka PNB118 @Merdeka/Maharajalela Station
> 4. KL Eco City @Abdullah Hukum Station
> 5. Datum Jelatek @Jelatek Station
> 6. Pavilion Damansara Heights @Pusat Bandar Damansara Station
> 7. KLCC @KLCC East Station
> 8. M101 @Kampung Baru North Station
> 
> *GREATER KL*
> 1. PJ Sentral Garden City @Asia Jaya Station
> 2. Tropicana Gardens @Surian Station
> 3. Kwasa Damansara @Kwasa Sentral/Kwasa Damansara Station
> 4. Cyberjaya City Centre @Cyberjaya Station


*KL Eco City*
@ Abdullah Hukum interchange station (Line 2+Line 5)


----------



## nazrey

> *TOD PROJECTS 2019*
> *DBKL*
> 1. Tun Razak Exchange (TRX) @Tun Razak Exchange Station
> 2. Bukit Bintang City Centre (BBCC) @Hang Tuah Station
> 3. Merdeka PNB118 @Merdeka/Maharajalela Station
> 4. KL Eco City @Abdullah Hukum Station
> 5. Datum Jelatek @Jelatek Station
> 6. Pavilion Damansara Heights @Pusat Bandar Damansara Station
> 7. KLCC @KLCC East Station
> 8. M101 @Kampung Baru North Station
> 
> *GREATER KL*
> 1. PJ Sentral Garden City @Asia Jaya Station
> 2. Tropicana Gardens @Surian Station
> 3. Kwasa Damansara @Kwasa Sentral/Kwasa Damansara Station
> 4. Cyberjaya City Centre @Cyberjaya Station


*PJ Sentral Garden City*
@ Asia Jaya station (Line 5)








> https://www.instagram.com/p/Buc3YW9HHlM/


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON 2019-2020*
Equatorial Plaza, KLCC









https://www.instagram.com/p/BvjsqBSANkn/


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON 2019-2020*
YTL Headquarters, Bukit Bintang









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bv9Rt38ArHj/


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON 2019-2020*
Permata Sapura, KLCC









https://www.instagram.com/p/BwRq1maAq4D/


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON 2019-2020*
The Exchange 106









https://www.instagram.com/p/Bs0LaYdgtmL/


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON 2019-2020*
Aria Kuala Lumpur, KLCC









https://www.instagram.com/p/BqmnSeHgQ5I/


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON 2019-2020*
Star Residences, KLCC









From Google Street


----------



## Cerulean

Amazing amazing drone shot by aereaz.


----------



## nazrey

COMPLETED: SKY SUITES @ KLCC | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan P.Ramlee) 

DSCN0706 by Jutta Schirmböck, on Flickr


----------



## silverian86

PERMATA SAPURA, KLCC

Photo taken today


----------



## Higgibaby

I am in love with KL


----------



## nazrey

*Taman Tugu*
http://tamantuguproject.com.my/en/
The Taman Tugu Project is a not-for-profit corporate social responsibility (“CSR”) initiative led by Khazanah Nasional Berhad (“Khazanah”) with the support of various public sector agencies, private sector companies, and civil-society organisations.










The Taman Tugu is located to the north of Taman Botani Perdana with Tugu Negara in the south-west, Padang Merbok in the south-east and Bank Negara’s Lanai Kijang to the east of the site. The site is contiguous with Taman Botani Perdana separated only by Jalan Parlimen and will be an expansion of that green space.





















> KL picture in 2012 & Taman Tugu Site
> 
> MIA_2306 by yaman ibrahim, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

ACE & ASB are just located adjacent to each other


> *A Centre of Excellence (ACE) of The Asian Institute of Chartered Bankers (AICB) *
> Bukit Perdana, Kuala Lumpur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.aicb.org.my/aicb/wp-content/uploads/eAICB-Feb_2016.pdf





promulgate said:


>


----------



## FirzDaurens_

^^
Hi nazrey, sorry for out of topic. Yesterday, I saw some post from you that shows KL Skyline from Desa Park City but I forgot from which thread. Can you give me a link of that thread? Thanks in advance :cheers:


----------



## nazrey

It's in the page 261 here...


nazrey said:


> Desa Park City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.desaparkcity.com/southbrooks/#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://desaparkcity.com/southbrooks/assets/images/aerial_enlarged.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED PROJECTS 2019*

*OFFICE*
YTL HQ
Menara TCM
Putrajaya Parcel F

*RESIDENTIAL*
The Ruma
Stonor 3
Sky Suite KLCC
Aria Residences

*HOTEL*
ibis KLCC
Four Point by Sheraton China Town

*MIX-USED*
The Exchange 106
Equatorial Plaza

*INFRASTRUCTURE*
TnG RFID
TnG Pay Direct
TnG Jom Teksi
Prasarana rapidKL bus cashless card 
Prasarana rapidKL mini bus 
Skybridge @EcoCity 
Skybridge @Pasar Seni
MRT2 car from Hyundai Rotem
KTM ETS new fleet/business class
GoKL free bus application
GoKL free bus new route: Datuk Keramat LRT Hub via Jalan Jelatek to Setiawangsa LRT 
Prasarana rapidKL new shuttle bus: Putra Heights LRT hub to KLIA, KLIA2
KPJ Ampang Puteri Specialist Hospital
Annur Bangi Specialist Hospital
UKM Women & Children Hospital
National Institute of Health (NIH)
Kuala Lumpur International School Ampang Hilir Campus
Royal College of Surgeons of Edinburgh (RCSEd)-UKM


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED 2019*











https://www.instagram.com/p/Bv9Rt38ArHj/










https://www.instagram.com/p/BoONu7mgjKg/









https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=t...hUKEwjcg4iO0YLmAhVVzTgGHdQlAAYQoiowE3oECBMQBg










 








 
http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/the-exchange-106/24971
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/48912869113/








https://bm.soyacincau.com/2019/04/22/paydirect-touch-n-go-ewallet-16-lebuhraya-lembah-klang/








From GoogleMaps StreetView








https://www.star2.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/06/SSP_13-2-1024x768.jpeg



> *QUALITY OF LIVING: Mercer 2019*
> ASIA
> 
> 25-Singapore,Singapore
> 49-Kobe,	Japan
> 49-Tokyo,	Japan
> 55-Yokohama,	Japan
> 58-Osaka,	Japan
> 62-Nagoya,	Japan
> 71-Hong Kong, Hong Kong
> 77-Seoul,	South Korea
> 84-Taipei,	Taiwan
> 85-Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
> 94-Busan,	South Korea
> 101-Johor Bahru, Malaysia
> 101-Taichung,	Taiwan
> 103-Shanghai, China
> 106-Bandar Seri Begawan, Brunei
> 120-Beijing, China
> 122-Guangzhou, China
> 132-Shenzhen, China
> 133-Bangkok, Thailand
> 134-Chengdu, China
> 137-Manila, Philippines
> 138-Colombo,	Sri Lanka
> 140-Nanjing, China
> 142-Jakarta, Indonesia
> 143-Hyderabad,	India
> 143-Pune,	India
> 145-Xian, China
> 146-Chongqing, China
> 148-Qingdao, China
> 149-Bengaluru,	India
> 151-Chennai,	India
> 153-Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam
> 154-Mumbai,	India
> 155-Hanoi, Vietnam
> 158-Shenyang, China
> 160-Kolkata,	India
> 162-New Delhi,	India
> 169-Jilin, China
> 172-Vientiane, Laos, People's Dem. Republic of
> 196-Phnom Penh, Cambodia
> 203-Yangon, Myanmar
> 
> Source: https://mobilityexchange.mercer.com/Insights/quality-of-living-rankings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mercer's criteria:*
> *Consumer goods availability
> *Economic environment
> *Housing
> *Medical and health considerations
> *Natural environment
> *Political and social environment
> *Public services and transport
> *Recreation
> *Schools and education
> *Socio-cultural environment
Click to expand...


----------



## QalzimCity

In just two years period, the difference of KL skyline between these two pictures is kind of obvious. Thanks to the dozens of very tall 200m and 300m fillers, KL's idea of creating its own man-made mountain range is coming to fruition. Surprisingly it works hand-in-hand beautifully with the natural mountains range setting of Klang Valley



nazrey said:


> Desa Park City
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.desaparkcity.com/southbrooks/#





nazrey said:


> https://desaparkcity.com/southbrooks/assets/images/aerial_enlarged.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETED 2019*









https://schooladvisor.my/articles/countdown-to-iskl-s-new-campus-opening-









 









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qW0ePlO1ReU&feature=emb_logo
https://www.google.co.th/maps/uv?hl...hUKEwju0qWs9eTmAhUO6nMBHWZsB1EQoiowHHoECBgQBg
191231 KL Eco City Mall 49 by Haris Abdul Rahman, on Flickr









 

















https://hiveminer.com/Tags/bus,malaysia/Timeline










https://www.myrapid.com.my/corporat...-putra-heights-lrt-station-to-klia-and-klia-2









 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/39873679453/








https://www.booking.com/hotel/my/th...mpaign=ru&utm_term=index-1&utm_content=240682








https://www.facebook.com/ktmberhad/videos/vb.142724092456860/430109057852340/?type=2&theater



> *Livability: Global Power City Index 2019*
> ASIA (WORLD RANKING)
> 
> 11 Tokyo
> 13 Osaka
> 15 Kuala Lumpur
> 33 Bangkok
> 34 Seoul
> 37 Singapore
> 38 Shanghai
> 39 Jakarta
> 42 Hong Kong
> 43 Beijing
> 44 Taipei
> 45 Mumbai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *LIVABILITY METHODOLOGY*
> Working Environment
> 
> Total Unemployment Rate
> Total Working Hours
> Workstyle Flexibility
> Cost of Living
> 
> Housing Rent
> Price Level
> Security and Safety
> 
> Number of Murders
> Economic Risk of Natural Disaster
> Well-Being
> 
> Life Expectancy
> Social Freedom and Equality
> Risk to Mental Health
> Ease of Living
> 
> Number of Medical Doctors
> ICT Readiness
> Number of Retail Shops
> Number of Restaurants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://mori-m-foundation.or.jp/pdf/GPCI2019_summary.pdf
Click to expand...


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON 2020*
*OFFICE*
Permata Sapura Tower
TSLAW Tower
HSBC HQ
Affin Bank Tower
Hap Seng 3 Tower

*RESIDENTIAL*
Star Residences KLCC
Platinum Suites KLCC (Phase 2)
Eaton Residence
10 Stonor
The Manor Residences
Datum Jelatek

*HOTEL*
Conrad Hotel
Capri by Fraser
Canopy by Hilton

*MIX-USED*
Bukit Bintang City Centre

*INFRASTRUCTURE*
Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) Sloan School of Business
The Asian Institute of Chartered Bankers (AICB)
Cyberjaya Hospital
UiTM Teaching Hospital
Gombak Integrated Transport Terminal
Kajang 2 Station - KTM Komuter Seremban Line 











https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/49315006043/in/photostream/








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SlQpkRe4EM&feature=emb_logo


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON 2020*










 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/27768151358/











https://www.mitsuifudosan-asia.com/project/detail/72








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/









 


















https://www.flickr.com/photos/jebatphotography/48270274206/in/photostream/


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> KUALA LUMPUR NEW SHOPPING LANDMARKS


*New Shopping Landmarks*
- Merdeka Mall (2021) | Merdeka MRT undergtound station (line 9), Maharajalela Monorail station (line 8)
- TRX Lifestlye Quarters (2021) | TRX MRT underground station (line 9, 12)
- Bukit Bintang City Centre Lalaport Mall (2021) | Hang Tuah station (line 3, 4, 8)
- Lot M Podium Mall (2022) | KLCC East MRT underground station (line 12)









Credit @FAHMI ABU BAKAR








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33YGgbRwn44








https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=11WGrFxKV4E








Credit @APAD fb

Bukit Bintang Pavilion KL and Suria KLCC are no longer well known shopping mall anymore.


----------



## nazrey

Conlay 8 Lifestyle Mall










 




















https://www.8conlay.com/


----------



## nazrey

*COMPLETING SOON 2020*











Credit @lelaki_melayu2003










Credit @yoan1606 • https://www.instagram.com/p/BzX9T07IwrU/









 








 









Credit @greaterkualalumpur https://www.instagram.com/p/B6o9SN_Hhvj/
Credit @Sepul
Credit @Dean_14










Credit @promulgate










http://www.swanmaclaren.com/site/portfolio-item/ktmstation-kajang2/


----------



## nazrey

*TNB staff quarters*
COMPLETING SOON 2020












https://www.sunwayconstruction.com.my/projects/tnb-hq-campus-phase-2-kuala-lumpur/








https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=222&v=98-aC7Ok430&feature=emb_logo



Ciudad Bristol said:


> Behind new mosque
> https://flic.kr/p/2ibqAiD https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## nazrey

TRION KL | Kuala Lumpur (Chan Sow Lin, Sungei Besi)
https://www.edgeprop.my/content/1602443/binastra’s-trion-kl-enjoys-strong-take-rate






















W3raq said:


> https://www.facebook.com/BinastraLand


----------



## nazrey

*NEW PROJECT:* PUTRAJAYA PRECINCT 7 (UM Land)
@ Putrajaya Sentral Transport Hub
http://www.jpabst.com/welcome/architectural/putrajaya-precinct-7/























































https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content...Corp-SSP-Line-January-Putrajaya-Sentral-1.jpg










https://www.mymrt.com.my/wp-content...ine-July-Putrajaya-Cyberjaya-Expressway-1.jpg


----------



## nazrey

*Hyatt regency boost for KL Metropolis*
By Sharen Kaur - January 13, 2020 @ 3:49pm










Hap Seng Consolidated Bhd chairman Datuk Jorgen Bornhoft and Hyatt Asia Pacific president David Udell exchanging documents, witnessed by Naza TTDI Sdn Bhd deputy executive chairman cum group managing director SM Faliq SM Nasimuddin (right) and Kengo Kuma (left).


> KUALA LUMPUR: The RM3.8 billion KL Midtown project within KL Metropolis has reached a new milestone with the entry of Kuala Lumpur's first Hyatt Regency Hotel.
> 
> The hotel is designed by acclaimed Japanese architect, Kengo Kuma, whose prestigious projects include the New National Stadium in Tokyo, the Bamboo Wall House in China, the LVMH Group's Japan headquarters and one of the largest spaces in the Caribbean for Mandarin Oriental Dellis Cay.
> 
> KL Midtown is a 70:30 joint venture between Hap Seng Consolidated Bhd and Naza TTDI Sdn Bhd, the property arm of Naza Group and the master planner for the RM20 billion KL Metropolis.
> 
> The integrated project spans 8.95 acres and it comprises luxury residences, a hotel and retail podium.
> 
> Hap Seng's wholly-owned Hap Seng Land Development Sdn Bhd signed the shareholders’ agreement and development rights agreement with TTDI KL Metropolis Sdn Bhd, a wholly-owned unit of Naza TTDI in 2016 to jointly develop the land.
> 
> The management agreement was inked here on Saturday between Hap Seng chairman Datuk Jorgen Bornhoft and Hyatt Asia Pacific president David Udell, witnessed by Naza TTDI deputy executive chairman cum group managing director SM Faliq SM Nasimuddin and Kengo Kuma.
> 
> Faliq told the New Straits Times that Hyatt Regency would provide a further boost to KL Metropolis.
> 
> "The presence of it signifies the trust and confidence that this global hospitality brand has in locating its flagship hotel in KL Metropolis, an upcoming neighbourhood hub in Kuala Lumpur that we envision to bring trade, commerce, living and leisure together," he added.
> 
> Faliq said Hyatt Regency's presence together with other upcoming hotels would also support and bring added value to the country’s largest exhibition and event space, the Malaysia International Trade and Exhibition Centre (MITEC).
> 
> He said this was in line with the aim to position MITEC as the MICE (Meetings, Incentives, Conferences and Exhibitions) gateway venue to Southeast Asia.
> 
> "Looking ahead, we hope to see the presence of more international and globally renowned brands in KL Metropolis that will eventually spur the growth of the area as an international trade destination for the country and an economic catalyst," said Faliq.
> 
> KL Metropolis is located in an up market area with close vicinity to prime established residential and commercial centres like Mont Kiara, Damansara Heights and Bangsar.
> 
> The development comprises residences, hotels, retail, entertainment attractions, offices and MITEC (opened in 2017).
> 
> It will be an integrated hub where retail, trade, residences and play co-exist as they are developed into state-of-the-art office towers, Grade A residential towers, a lifestyle mall and world-class hotels.


https://www.nst.com.my/business/2020/01/556121/hyatt-regency-boost-kl-metropolis









http://www.realpm-intl.com/current-projects/klmidtown/


----------



## nazrey

BLOOMSVALE COURTYARD BY MARRIOTT | Kuala Lumpur (KL South, Old Klang Road) | Prep









https://www.facebook.com/vincentsup...highest-building-in-okr-top/1850688025034337/
https://atap.co/malaysia/en/projects/bloomsvale-sales-gallery


----------



## nazrey

Aspire Tower @KL Eco City




















https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/49280684397/


----------



## nazrey

ISOLA @ KLCC | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Yap Kwan Seng)











https://www.newpropertylaunchmalaysia.com/klcc-properties

















https://www.28mall.com/shop/p-104594-ISOLA_KLCC.html




















Credit @idees.photostudio https://www.instagram.com/p/B7VPRXbncQe/


----------



## nazrey

LEE RUBBER BUILDING | Kuala Lumpur (Jalan Tun HS Lee)


UjaiDidida said:


> To be converted to a boutique hotel, add few floors on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.studiobikin.com/jthsl.php
> 
> This 49 room design hotel is partially housed in the original Lee Rubber Building designed by Booty Edwards and Parters in 1931. The studio was engaged to oversee conceptually and design the 3-storey modern extension over the existing building, lead the interior architectural renovations within the existing building and interior fit- out for the establishment.
> More: https://www.studiobikin.com/jthsl.php





UjaiDidida said:


> Lee Rubber Building was designed by Arthur Oakley Coltman of the Booty Edwards & Partners company. It was built in 1930 featuring art deco style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lee_Rubber_Building
> 
> More: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lee_Rubber_Building





UjaiDidida said:


> 29 Dec 2019
> 
> 
> _© image is copyrighted._


----------



## nazrey

Kiara Bay by UEM Sunrise















































https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=t...hUKEwid_Kb4mp7nAhWJ7HMBHazNC2kQoiowGnoECBUQBg









https://www.google.com/maps/uv?hl=t...hUKEwid_Kb4mp7nAhWJ7HMBHazNC2kQoiowGnoECBUQBg


----------



## Travel Info

Mont Kiara Kuala Lumpur Malaysia


----------



## Travel Info

PNB 118, TRX 106, KLCC, KL Tower in Kuala Lumpur Skyline view July 2020


----------



## Travel Info

Mont Kiara July 2020 latest update


----------



## nazrey

IOI Mall Putrajaya Expansion
Greater Kuala Lumpur area


----------



## Travel Info

Mont Kiara development in progress August 2020


----------



## Travel Info

Latest Mont Kiara Development progress


----------



## nazrey

Sapura Square | KLCC | T/O
Conrad Kuala Lumpur | KLCC | U/C

Traders Hotel Kuala Lumpur by Mohd Fazlin Mohd Effendy Ooi, on Flickr


----------



## nazrey

Petronas Towers, Four Seasons Place, Oxley Towers
@ Persiaran KLCC underground station (2022)








The Exchange 106
@ Tun Razak Exchange underground station (2022)








Merdeka118 (2022)
@ Merdeka underground station








8 Conlay (2021)
@ Conlay underground station (2022)

*PROGRESS 2020*









Credit @APAD fb


----------



## nazrey

The Employees' Provident Fund (EPF) HQ - 2021
Kwasa Damansara


Mitsui Shopping Park Lalaport Kuala Lumpur - 2021
Kuala Lumpur








Asia School of Business (MIT Sloan School of Business) - 2020
Kuala Lumpur









*PROGRESS








*








*







*


----------



## nazrey

*Petronas Leadership Centre* *(NEW)*
Bangi
Architecture: Veritas Group
Contractor: Sunway Group

*















*



VERITAS -










PETRONAS New Leadership Centre, Bangi - Sunway Construction


Project Description 1 storey semi basement car park, 4 storeys institutional building, 2 guard houses, 1 surau and other associated works including upgrading of ancillary buildings. Designed with a target of Platinum rating for both GBI and LEED, the purpose of the centre is to encourage...




www.sunwayconstruction.com.my


----------



## nazrey

KPJ Damansara Hospital









Our Portfolios – ZONE Architect


----------



## nazrey

Cyberjaya Hospital


----------



## nazrey

IHH Healthcare Group: International Medical University (IMU) Hospital, Bukit Jalil





























From GoogleMaps




























MNS WORK SDN BHD


Best Quality works , MNS Work Sdn Bhd




www.mnswork.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Thomson Hospital Expansion
@ Kota Damansara MRT Station










































Expansion Plan | Thomson Hospital


As we go through an expansion to develop higher capacity and capabilities, learn more about Thomson Hospital's expansion plan here!




thomsonhospitals.com


----------



## nazrey

Sunway Medical Centre Expansion
@ SunMed BRT Station, Bandar Sunway
This development involves a major expansion of the existing private teaching hospital in several stages to provide more than 1000 beds. This facility will be the teaching hospital for Monash University Malaysia Bandar Sunway Campus (Australian varsity).
























From GoogleMaps StreetView









Sunway Medical Malaysia | International Medical Treatment Ltd


Looking to undertake advanced medical treatment at Sunway Medical Centre, a leading hospital in Malaysia? Learn more today.




intmedicaltreatment.com












Shining example of quality healthcare


AS a leading private tertiary hospital in Malaysia, Sunway Medical Centre extends world-class healthcare benchmarked against international standards in Malaysia and throughout the region.




www.thestar.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*TNB HQ Campus*


----------



## nazrey

Menara Hap Seng 3 (COMPLETED)

















































Hap Seng Star KL Autohaus - latest Mercedes-Benz corporate identity; lifestyle boutique and VIP lounge - paultan.org


Hap Seng Star (HSS) has opened the Kuala Lumpur Autohaus at the dealer’s original downtown location, which is part of the Menara Hap Seng 3 complex. The temporary showroom at Life Centre along Jalan Sultan …




paultan.org


----------



## luq9090

*tower M phase 1







*


----------



## nazrey

Credit to gohdubai


----------



## nazrey

*Plaza Rakyat *
Revival Abandoned project since 1997/98 financial crisis








































Credit: SCM Southern Corridor Malaysia
















Credit: SZ-eagle Eye Studiors


----------



## nazrey

Pavilion Damansara Heights
















Source: OneSky





damansaraheightspavilion.com -&nbspdamansaraheightspavilion Resources and Information.


damansaraheightspavilion.com is your first and best source for all of the information you’re looking for. From general topics to more of what you would expect to find here, damansaraheightspavilion.com has it all. We hope you find what you are searching for!



damansaraheightspavilion.com


----------



## nazrey

Pavilion Bukit Jalil
















by klcityscapes








Home | Pavilion Bukit Jalil


Pavilion Bukit Jalil – The Icon of Connectivity is a lifestyle shopping destination connected to best-in-class retail, dining and leisure.




www.pavilionbukitjalil.com


----------



## nazrey

Pavilion Embassy
























Source: WanFly Studio








Pavilion Embassy – Luxury Condominium in KL Embassy Road







www.pavilion-embassy.com


----------



## nazrey

*CHAINED-BRAND HOTELS
LUXURY*

Mandarin Oriental | KLCC
Four Seasons Place | KLCC
Intercontinental | KLCC
W Hotel | KLCC
Ascott | KLCC
So Sofitel | KLCC (U/C)
Shangri La | Jln Sultan Ismail
Conrad | Jln Sultan Ismail (U/C)
JW Marriott | Bukit Bintang
The Ritz Carlton | Bukit Bintang
St Regis | KL Sentral
Sofitel | Damansara Heights
Banyan Tree | Jln Conlay
Kempinski | Jln Conlay (U/C)
Park Hyatt | Merdeka 118 (U/C)
Regent | Jln Tun Razak (U/C)
*PREMIUM*

Grand Hyatt | KLCC
Sheraton | Jln Sultan Ismail
Sheraton | Petaling Jaya
Marriott Hotel | Putrajaya
Le Meridien | Putrajaya
Le Meridien | KL Sentral
Hilton | KL Sentral
Hilton | Petaling Jaya
Westin | Bukit Bintang
Renaissance Hotel | Jln Ampang
Autograph Collection | Jln Kamunting
Pullman | Jln Conlay
Pullman | Bangsar
Mövenpick | KLIA Aeropolis
Hyatt Regency | KL Metropolis (U/C)
Canopy by Hilton | BBCC (U/C)
Marriott Hotel | Damansara Perdana (stalled)
MARRIOTT








HILTON








HYATT








ACCOR








IHG Group








ASCOTT


----------



## nazrey

*UPSCALE/MIDSCALE/ECONOMY/SELECT/MODERN ESSENTIALS*
DBKL KUALA LUMPUR

Element | KLCC
Traders Hotel | KLCC
Somerset | Jln Ampang
Aloft | KL Sentral
Double Tree | Jln Tun Razak
Four Points by Sheraton | China Town
AC Hotel | Titiwangsa
Hilton Garden Inn | Jln Tuanku Abdul Rahman
Holiday Inn Express | Jln Raja Chulan
Hyatt House | Mon't Kiara
Alila Bangsar | Brickfields
Novotel | Jln Kia Peng
Mercure | Pudu
Mercure | Batu Caves
Ibis | Jln Yap Kwan Seng
Ibis Styles | Fraser Business Park
Ibis Styles | Sri Damansara
Ramada by Wyndham | Bukit Ceylon
Avani | Sepang Gold Coast
Amari | KL Eco City
Capri by Fraser | Bangsar South
Melia Hotel | Jln Imbi
Somerset by Ascott | KL Metropolis (U/C)
Fairfield by Marriott | Jln Pahang (U/C)
Courtyard by Marriott | Old Klang Road (U/C)
Capri by Fraser | Bukit Bintang (U/C)
Crowne Plaza | Jln Yap Kwan Seng (U/C)
Kimpton | Tun Razak Exchange (U/C)
Holiday Inn | Bangsar (U/C)
Hotel Indigo | Jln P Ramlee (proposed)
Hotel Jen | Jln Sultan Ismail (proposed)
GREATER KUALA LUMPUR

Four Points by Sheraton | Puchong
Hilton Garden Inn | Puchong
Holiday Inn | Glenmarie
Le Meridien | Putrajaya
Park Inn by Radisson | Putrajaya
Movenpick KLIA Aeropolis | Sepang
Citadines Cyberjaya | Sepang
Double Tree by Hilton | Putrajaya (renovate)
Courtyard by Marriott | Shah Alam (U/C)
Double Tree by Hilton | Shah Alam (U/C)
Holiday Inn | Sepang (U/C)


----------



## nazrey

Kimpton by InterContinental
























IHG<sup>®</sup> to open Malaysia’s first Kimpton<sup>®</sup> Hotels & Restaurants at The Exchange TRX


News releases from IHG




www.ihgplc.com




















Credit: SCM Southern Corridor Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

Courtyard by Marriott Setia Alam Township
Shah Alam
































@ SZ-eagle Eye Studiors


----------



## nazrey

Double Tree by Hilton i-City
Shah Alam








































@ SCM Southern Corridor Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

Canopy by Hilton
























@ WanFly Studio


----------



## nazrey

Capri by Fraser
















@sz-eagle Eye Studiors








by thebiggroup


----------



## nazrey

Crowne Plaza by InterContinental
























































@ WANFLY STUDIO


----------



## Akai




----------



## nazrey

Hyatt Regency
@ MET5, KL Metropolis
















@ SZ-eagle Eye Studiors


----------



## nazrey

Kempinski @ 8 Conlay


----------



## nazrey

Holiday Inn Bangsar
































@ SZ-eagle Eye Studiors


----------



## nazrey

SO Sofitel / Jumeirah Living Kuala Lumpur Residences
@ Oxley Towers
























@ STYFLY STUDIO


----------



## nazrey

Somerset by Ascott, KL Metropolis
















@ SZ-eagle Eye Studiors


----------



## nazrey

EDITION Hotel, Brickfields
















@ realitybites-u


----------



## nazrey

Regent by InterContinental
@ Next to TRX


----------



## nazrey

Courtyard by Marriott, Old Klang Road


















https://forum.lowyat.net/topic/3956080/all


----------



## nazrey

HILTON








Conrad Kuala Lumpur
Jalan Sultan Ismail








Source: SCM Southern Corridor Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

HYATT
















Park Hyatt
Merdeka 118








Source: Nelson Lye


----------



## nazrey

PJ Sentral @ Asia Jaya LRT station


----------



## nazrey

Bandar Bukit Raja, Klang
by kl.foodie


----------



## nazrey

*Tun Razak Exchange (TRX) *
Formly known as KL International Financial District (KLIFD)

Tun Razak Exchange MRT underground interchange station
Line 9
Line 12 (2023)

Exchange 106
Prudential Tower
HSBC HQ (2021)
Affin Bank HQ (2021)
The Exchange TRX Mall (2022)
Kimpton Hotel by InterContinental (2022)
Core Residence (2022)
TRX Residences (2023)














Tun Razak Exchange


TRX is an integrated 70-acre development that will be KL's new CBD and Malaysia's International Financial District.




www.trx.my


----------



## nazrey

*KL Metropolis*
The International Trade & Exhibition District

MITEC (Malaysia International Trade & Exhibition Centre)
MET 1 - MET1 Residences, Somerset Hotel by Ascott (2021)
MET 2 - TBA
MET 3 - TBA (SUPERTALL TOWER)
MET 5 - KL MiDTOWN, Hyatt Regency Hotel (2023)
MET 6 - Project by Exsim Group
MET 7 - TBA
MET 8 - The MET Corporate Towers (2021)
MET 9 - TBA

















Home


KL Metropolis The International Trade & Exhibition District Of Kuala Lumpur MASTERPLAN OVERVIEW In The Heart Of Everything That Matters SEAMLESS CONNECTIVITY




www.klmetropolis.com


----------



## nazrey

KL's high-end residentials still popular among Asian buyers | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: Kuala Lumpur remains an attractive investment spot for Asian buyers post-Covid-19, CORE Precious Development Sdn Bhd chairman and managing director Zhang Bao said




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*Transit Oriented Development (TOD)*
LINE 12: Persiaran KLCC underground MRT station - Lot M Mall
























Jalan Binjai (Persiaran KLCC)


Overall layout of the Persiaran KLCC MRT Station ground level.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## nazrey

*Transit Oriented Development (TOD)*
LINE 3, 4, 8: Hang Tuah multimodal station - Bukit Bintang City Centre (BBCC)

LaLaport Mall
Sony Zepp Hall

























Source: SCM Southern Corridor Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

*Transit Oriented Development (TOD)*
LINE 9, 12: Tun Razak Exchange underground MRT staion - Tun Razak Exchange (TRX)

TRX Mall by Lendlease Global Commercial REIT
Kimpton by InterContinental
HSBC HQ
Affin Bank HQ
Prudential HQ

















Credit: SCM Southern Corridor Malaysia


----------



## nazrey

*Transit Oriented Development (TOD)*
Line 8: Maharajalela monorail station
Line 9: Merdeka underground MRT station
@ PNB 118 Tower
















@ shamroslee


----------



## nazrey

*Transit Oriented Development (TOD)*
Line 3: LRT Ampang Line
Line 4: LRT Sri Petaling Line
@ Plaza Rakyat
































From OneSky Malaysia








@ *72M*


----------



## nazrey

*Transit Oriented Development (TOD)*
Line 9: Pusat Bandar Damansara station
@ Pavilion Damansara Heights








*@ silverian86







*


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## Manneken3000

nazrey said:


> *Transit Oriented Development (TOD)*
> Line 9: Pusat Bandar Damansara station
> @ Pavilion Damansara Heights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *@ silverian86
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I live nearby this Pavilion Damansara. 
Really wondering about its feasibility?
Damansara is nice but its not a destination. I mean DC mall next door is a complete failure since day one.
Do they really need that much mall with more of the same brands in that area, and more and more office space?
I really wonder 🤔 
KL really need to take a monitorium on malls, specially now with this Covid19.


----------



## nazrey

The mall is within the complex of residences which fully sold, hotel, office suite so the buyer can live work and play. The complex also connect with the mass rapid transit line, that's why it is making more interest to invest since this line can direct connect with KL Sentral, Merdeka 118, BB, TRX, IKEA!


----------



## Manneken3000

The DC mall next door was also mostly all sold out before completion, and a beautiful Sofitel Hotel. 
But today most tenants left.


----------



## nazrey

The DC mall completed before MRT was done and far a distance than Pavilion so the different gimmick is in the making.


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

*Petronas Leadership Centre* *(NEW)*
Bangi
Architecture: Veritas Group
Contractor: Sunway Group

*















*


VERITAS -



UPDATE:
















PETRONAS New Leadership Centre, Bangi - Sunway Construction


Project Description 1 storey semi basement car park, 4 storeys institutional building, 2 guard houses, 1 surau and other associated works including upgrading of ancillary buildings. Designed with a target of Platinum rating for both GBI and LEED, the purpose of the centre is to encourage...




www.sunwayconstruction.com.my


----------



## MichaelSolomon

HSBC logo sign completed


----------



## luq9090

betul ke ni..tradwinds square 775m


----------



## [email protected]

luq9090 said:


> betul ke ni..tradwinds square 77m
> View attachment 1123117
> View attachment 1123117


Not in near next 10 years


----------



## nazrey

HILTON








Conrad Kuala Lumpur
Jalan Sultan Ismail








*@ Daysra*


*Conrad (U/C)*Jalan Sultan IsmailKUALA LUMPUR*Canopy by Hilton (U/C)*PuduKUALA LUMPURHiltonKL SentralKUALA LUMPURHiltonKota KinabaluSABAHHiltonKuchingSARAWAKDouble Tree by HiltonJln Tun RazakKUALA LUMPURDouble Tree by HiltonJohor BahruJOHORDouble Tree by HiltonBatu FeringhiPENANG*Double Tree by Hilton (renovate)*PutrajayaADMINISTRATIVE CENTRE*DoubleTree by Hilton Damai Laut Resort (Renovate)*LumutPERAK*Double Tree by Hilton (U/C)*Shah AlamSELANGORHilton Garden InnJln Tuanku Abdul RahmanKUALA LUMPUR


----------



## nazrey

*Park Hyatt*
Merdeka 118 - The luxury hotel will take residence in the *top 17 floors of Merdeka 118.*








*@ **syamoes*

*WORLD OF HYATT - MALAYSIA*

*Park Hyatt (U/C)*Merdeka 118KUALA LUMPURGrand HyattKLCCKUALA LUMPUR*Hyatt Regency (U/C)*KL MetropolisKUALA LUMPURHyatt RegencyKota KinabaluSABAHHyatt RegencyKuantanPAHANG*Hyatt Centric (U/C)*Kota KinabaluSABAH*Hyatt Place (U/C)*Johor BahruJOHORHyatt HouseMon't KiaraKUALA LUMPUR


----------



## nazrey

*MARRIOTT BONVOY*









The Ritz CarltonBukit BintangKUALA LUMPURThe Ritz Carlton ResidencesJalan AmpangKUALA LUMPURThe Ritz CarltonLangkawi IslandKEDAHSt RegisKL SentralKUALA LUMPURSt RegisLangkawi IslandKEDAHW HotelJalan AmpangKUALA LUMPURJW MarriottBukit BintangKUALA LUMPURMarriottPutrajayaPUTRAJAYAMarriottKota KinabaluSABAHMarriottMiriSARAWAKMarriottMuluSARAWAK*Marriott (U/C)*Perhentian IslandTERENGGANU*Marriott Residences (U/C)*Gurney DrivePENANGSheratonJln Sultan IsmailKUALA LUMPURSheratonPetaling JayaSELANGOR*Sheraton (U/C)*Malacca CityMALACCA*Sheraton (U/C)*Kota KinabaluSABAHLe MeridienKL SentralKUALA LUMPURLe MeridienPutrajayaPUTRAJAYALe MeridienKota KinabaluSABAHWestinBukit BintangKUALA LUMPURWestinLangkawi IslandKEDAHAutograph CollectionJalan KamuntingKUALA LUMPURRenaissance HotelJalan AmpangKUALA LUMPURCourtyard by MarriottGeorgetownPENANG*Courtyard by Marriott (U/C)*Old Klang RoadKUALA LUMPUR*Courtyard by Marriott (U/C)*Malacca CityMALACCA*Courtyard by Marriott (U/C)*Shah AlamSELANGORFour Points by SheratonChina TownKUALA LUMPURFour Points by SheratonPuchongSELANGORFairfield by MarriottBintuluSARAWAK*Fairfield by Marriott (U/C)*Jln PahangKUALA LUMPURAC HotelTitiwangsaKUALA LUMPURAC HotelKuantanPAHANGAloftKL SentralKUALA LUMPURElementKLCCKUALA LUMPUR

Courtyard by Marriott Shah Alam
















@* SZ-eagle Eye Studiors*


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## luq9090

_ts law.. nice_


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## azey

*JAKEL KLCC
























source : jakeldevelopment.com*


----------



## Winwar

nazrey said:


> *MARRIOTT BONVOY*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ritz CarltonBukit BintangKUALA LUMPURThe Ritz Carlton ResidencesJalan AmpangKUALA LUMPURThe Ritz CarltonLangkawi IslandKEDAHSt RegisKL SentralKUALA LUMPURSt RegisLangkawi IslandKEDAHW HotelJalan AmpangKUALA LUMPURJW MarriottBukit BintangKUALA LUMPURMarriottPutrajayaPUTRAJAYAMarriottKota KinabaluSABAHMarriottMiriSARAWAKMarriottMuluSARAWAK*Marriott (U/C)*Perhentian IslandTERENGGANU*Marriott Residences (U/C)*Gurney DrivePENANGSheratonJln Sultan IsmailKUALA LUMPURSheratonPetaling JayaSELANGOR*Sheraton (U/C)*Malacca CityMALACCA*Sheraton (U/C)*Kota KinabaluSABAHLe MeridienKL SentralKUALA LUMPURLe MeridienPutrajayaPUTRAJAYALe MeridienKota KinabaluSABAHWestinBukit BintangKUALA LUMPURWestinLangkawi IslandKEDAHAutograph CollectionJalan KamuntingKUALA LUMPURRenaissance HotelJalan AmpangKUALA LUMPURCourtyard by MarriottGeorgetownPENANG*Courtyard by Marriott (U/C)*Old Klang RoadKUALA LUMPUR*Courtyard by Marriott (U/C)*Malacca CityMALACCA*Courtyard by Marriott (U/C)*Shah AlamSELANGORFour Points by SheratonChina TownKUALA LUMPURFour Points by SheratonPuchongSELANGORFairfield by MarriottBintuluSARAWAK*Fairfield by Marriott (U/C)*Jln PahangKUALA LUMPURAC HotelTitiwangsaKUALA LUMPURAC HotelKuantanPAHANGAloftKL SentralKUALA LUMPURElementKLCCKUALA LUMPUR
> 
> Courtyard by Marriott Shah Alam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @* SZ-eagle Eye Studiors*


There is a sheraton u/c in kuching too tho and if I'm not mistaken there is shereton in nilai too


----------



## World 2 World




----------



## nazrey

nazrey;9378496 said:


> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> HOTEL/RESIDENCE*
> 
> Kempinski Kuala Lumpur
> SOSofitel KLCC
> Conrad Kuala Lumpur KLCC
> Capri by Fraser Bukit Bintang
> Canopy by Hilton BBCC
> Kimpton by Intercontinental
> Double Tree by Hilton Shah Alam
> Courtyard by Marriott Shah Alam
> Fairfield by Marriott


Fairfield by Marriott 
Jln Pahang


















@GoogleMaps








@GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

nazrey;9378335 said:


> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> RESIDENTIAL*
> 
> - Isola KLCC
> - Scarlet KLCC
> - Royce KLCC
> - Ceylon KLCC
> - Imperial Lexis KLCC
> - The Manor KLCC
> - 10 Stonor KLCC
> - Eaton KLCC
> - Datum Jelatek
> - The Colony
> - The MET Residences
> - Hemmon House Bukit Bintang
> - Quill Residences
> - Pavilion Ceylon Hill
> - Sentral Suites Brickfields
> - Riveria
> - Fiddlewoodz
> - Arte Mon't Kiara
> - Senada Residences
> - Lucentia Residences BBCC
> - Continew Condominium
> - One Cochrane Residence
> - Perla Ara Sentral
> - Lot 15 SJCC
> - Megah Rise
> - The Pano
> - The Era
> - The Birch
> - M Centura
> - Residensi Inspirasi
> - RUMAWIP (Rumah Mampu Milik Wilayah Persekutuan)
> - Kenwingston Platz
> - Sky Awani 3
> - Trinity Pentamont
> - Inspirasi Mont' Kiara
> - Kiara Kasih Condominium
> - KaMi Mont Kiara
> - Solasta Dutamas
> - One Kiara
> - The Trees
> - Hampton Damansara
> - Millerz Square
> - Platinum Arena
> - BLISS
> - Sunway Velocity Two
> - UNA Service Apartment
> - Laville
> - M Vertical City Residences
> - Parc 3
> - The Park 2
> - Setia Seraya Residences
> - Avara Seputeh
> - Platinum OUG Residence
> - Sunway Serene
> *- Ativo Suites*


Ativo Suites
Damansara Avenue
Ativo Suites - Central to Living













































@GoogleMaps








@GoogleMaps








@GoogleMaps








@GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

nazrey;9378335 said:


> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> RESIDENTIAL*
> 
> - Isola KLCC
> - Scarlet KLCC
> - Royce KLCC
> - Ceylon KLCC
> - Imperial Lexis KLCC
> - The Manor KLCC
> - 10 Stonor KLCC
> - Eaton KLCC
> - Datum Jelatek
> - The Colony
> - The MET Residences
> - Hemmon House Bukit Bintang
> - Quill Residences
> - Pavilion Ceylon Hill
> - Sentral Suites Brickfields
> - Riveria
> - Fiddlewoodz
> - Arte Mon't Kiara
> - Senada Residences
> - Lucentia Residences BBCC
> - Continew Condominium
> - One Cochrane Residence
> - Perla Ara Sentral
> - Lot 15 SJCC
> - Megah Rise
> - The Pano
> - The Era
> - The Birch
> - M Centura
> - Residensi Inspirasi
> - RUMAWIP (Rumah Mampu Milik Wilayah Persekutuan)
> - Kenwingston Platz
> - Sky Awani 3
> - Trinity Pentamont
> - Inspirasi Mont' Kiara
> - Kiara Kasih Condominium
> - KaMi Mont Kiara
> - Solasta Dutamas
> - One Kiara
> - The Trees
> - Hampton Damansara
> - Millerz Square
> - Platinum Arena
> - BLISS
> - Sunway Velocity Two
> - UNA Service Apartment
> - Laville
> - M Vertical City Residences
> - Parc 3
> - The Park 2
> - Setia Seraya Residences
> - Avara Seputeh
> - Platinum OUG Residence
> *- Sunway Serene*


Sunway Serene
Petaling Jaya


















@GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

nazrey;9379384 said:


> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> MIX-USED DEVELOPMENT/SHOPPING MALL*
> 
> Merdeka 118
> Bukit Bintang City Centre
> TRX/The Exchange Mall
> Oxley Towers
> Conlay 8
> Pavilion Damansara Heights
> Pavilion Bukit Jalil
> Pavilion Embassy
> IOI City Mall Expansion
> TNB Campus
> Starhill Gallery Renovation
> Anggeric Banquet MBSA
> Bamboo Hills
> *- TTDI Sentralis*


TTDI Sentralis
Shah Alam


















@GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> RESIDENTIAL*
> 
> - Isola KLCC
> - Scarlet KLCC
> - Royce KLCC
> - Ceylon KLCC
> - Imperial Lexis KLCC
> - The Manor KLCC
> - 10 Stonor KLCC
> - Eaton KLCC
> - Datum Jelatek
> - The Colony
> - The MET Residences
> - Hemmon House Bukit Bintang
> - Quill Residences
> - Pavilion Ceylon Hill
> - Sentral Suites Brickfields
> - Riveria
> - Fiddlewoodz
> - Arte Mon't Kiara
> - Senada Residences
> - Lucentia Residences BBCC
> - Continew Condominium
> - One Cochrane Residence
> - Perla Ara Sentral
> - Lot 15 SJCC
> - Megah Rise
> - The Pano
> - The Era
> - The Birch
> - M Centura
> - Residensi Inspirasi
> - RUMAWIP (Rumah Mampu Milik Wilayah Persekutuan)
> - Kenwingston Platz
> - Sky Awani 3
> - Trinity Pentamont
> - Inspirasi Mont' Kiara
> - Kiara Kasih Condominium
> - KaMi Mont Kiara
> - Solasta Dutamas
> - One Kiara
> - The Trees
> - Hampton Damansara
> - Millerz Square
> - Platinum Arena
> - BLISS
> - Sunway Velocity Two
> - UNA Service Apartment
> - Laville
> - M Vertical City Residences
> - Parc 3
> - The Park 2
> - Setia Seraya Residences
> - Avara Seputeh
> - Platinum OUG Residence
> - Sunway Serene
> - Ativo Suites
> *- Plaza Residences*


Plaza Residences
Kelana Jaya









@GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> RESIDENTIAL*
> 
> - Isola KLCC
> - Scarlet KLCC
> - Royce KLCC
> - Ceylon KLCC
> - Imperial Lexis KLCC
> - The Manor KLCC
> - 10 Stonor KLCC
> - Eaton KLCC
> - Datum Jelatek
> - The Colony
> - The MET Residences
> - Hemmon House Bukit Bintang
> - Quill Residences
> - Pavilion Ceylon Hill
> - Sentral Suites Brickfields
> - Riveria
> - Fiddlewoodz
> - Arte Mon't Kiara
> - Senada Residences
> - Lucentia Residences BBCC
> - Continew Condominium
> - One Cochrane Residence
> - Perla Ara Sentral
> - Lot 15 SJCC
> - Megah Rise
> - The Pano
> - The Era
> - The Birch
> - M Centura
> - Residensi Inspirasi
> - RUMAWIP (Rumah Mampu Milik Wilayah Persekutuan)
> - Kenwingston Platz
> - Sky Awani 3
> - Trinity Pentamont
> - Inspirasi Mont' Kiara
> - Kiara Kasih Condominium
> - KaMi Mont Kiara
> - Solasta Dutamas
> - One Kiara
> - The Trees
> - Hampton Damansara
> - Millerz Square
> - Platinum Arena
> - BLISS
> - Sunway Velocity Two
> - UNA Service Apartment
> - Laville
> - M Vertical City Residences
> - Parc 3
> - The Park 2
> - Setia Seraya Residences
> - Avara Seputeh
> - Platinum OUG Residence
> - Sunway Serene
> - Ativo Suites
> - Plaza Residences
> *- Verando Residence*


Verando Residence
Petaling Jaya









PJ South Sentral - Verando Residence PJ South Condominium At Petaling Jaya PJS 5








https://www.propertyguru.com.my/pro...-is-the-starter-home-you-can-afford-and-enjoy








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

nazrey;9378335 said:


> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022*
> *RESIDENTIAL*
> 
> - Isola KLCC
> - Scarlet KLCC
> - Royce KLCC
> - Ceylon KLCC
> - Imperial Lexis KLCC
> - The Manor KLCC
> - 10 Stonor KLCC
> - Eaton KLCC
> - Datum Jelatek
> - The Colony
> - The MET Residences
> - Hemmon House Bukit Bintang
> - Quill Residences
> - Pavilion Ceylon Hill
> - Sentral Suites Brickfields
> - Riveria
> - Fiddlewoodz
> - Arte Mon't Kiara
> - Senada Residences
> - Lucentia Residences BBCC
> - Continew Condominium
> - One Cochrane Residence
> - Perla Ara Sentral
> - Lot 15 SJCC
> - Megah Rise
> - The Pano
> - The Era
> - The Birch
> - M Centura
> - Residensi Inspirasi
> - RUMAWIP (Rumah Mampu Milik Wilayah Persekutuan)
> - Kenwingston Platz
> - Sky Awani 3
> - Trinity Pentamont
> - Inspirasi Mont' Kiara
> - Kiara Kasih Condominium
> - KaMi Mont Kiara
> - Solasta Dutamas
> - One Kiara]
> - The Trees
> - Hampton Damansara
> - Millerz Square
> *- Platinum Arena*
> *- BLISS*


Platinum Arena | BLISS
Old Klang Road



























@GoogleMaps








https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!...=2ahUKEwjWlvLQ1P3yAhWYyzgGHQd8BicQoip6BAhSEAM


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF ON-GOING PROJECTS*
> *RESIDENCE*
> 
> - IBN Bukit Bintang
> - Agile Bukit Bintang
> - Agile Embassy Garden
> - TRX Residences
> - TRX Core Residences
> - Imperial Lexis KLCC
> - Hap Seng Residence KLCC
> - Conlay KLCC
> - Duta Park Residences
> - Alix Residences
> - Arte Solaris
> - Alinea Suites
> - Aratre Residence
> - Aurora SJCC
> - Edelweiss SOHO & Serviced Residences
> - SkyMeridien Residences
> - Vista Sentul Residences
> - Minest Residence Condominium
> - Residensi MH Platinum 2
> - M Arisa
> - Residensi Astrea
> - Sky Awani 4
> - Sky Awani 5
> - EdgeWood Residences @ SkySanctuary
> - Park Place
> - Park Regent
> - Allevia
> *- Bloomsvale*


Bloomsvale
Old Klang Road


















@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> RESIDENTIAL*
> 
> - Isola KLCC
> - Scarlet KLCC
> - Royce KLCC
> - Ceylon KLCC
> - Imperial Lexis KLCC
> - The Manor KLCC
> - 10 Stonor KLCC
> - Eaton KLCC
> - Datum Jelatek
> - The Colony
> - The MET Residences
> - Hemmon House Bukit Bintang
> - Quill Residences
> - Pavilion Ceylon Hill
> - Sentral Suites Brickfields
> - Riveria
> - Fiddlewoodz
> - Arte Mon't Kiara
> - Senada Residences
> - Lucentia Residences BBCC
> - Continew Condominium
> - One Cochrane Residence
> - Perla Ara Sentral
> - Lot 15 SJCC
> - Megah Rise
> - The Pano
> - The Era
> - The Birch
> - M Centura
> - Residensi Inspirasi
> - RUMAWIP (Rumah Mampu Milik Wilayah Persekutuan)
> - Kenwingston Platz
> - Sky Awani 3
> - Trinity Pentamont
> - Inspirasi Mont' Kiara
> - Kiara Kasih Condominium
> - KaMi Mont Kiara
> - Solasta Dutamas
> - One Kiara]
> - The Trees
> - Hampton Damansara
> *- Millerz Square*


Millerz Square
Old Klang Road



























@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> RESIDENTIAL*
> 
> - Isola KLCC
> - Scarlet KLCC
> - Royce KLCC
> - Ceylon KLCC
> - Imperial Lexis KLCC
> - The Manor KLCC
> - 10 Stonor KLCC
> - Eaton KLCC
> - Datum Jelatek
> - The Colony
> - The MET Residences
> - Hemmon House Bukit Bintang
> - Quill Residences
> - Pavilion Ceylon Hill
> - Sentral Suites Brickfields
> - Riveria
> - Fiddlewoodz
> - Arte Mon't Kiara
> - Senada Residences
> - Lucentia Residences BBCC
> - Continew Condominium
> - One Cochrane Residence
> - Perla Ara Sentral
> - Lot 15 SJCC
> - Megah Rise
> - The Pano
> - The Era
> - The Birch
> - M Centura
> - Residensi Inspirasi
> - RUMAWIP (Rumah Mampu Milik Wilayah Persekutuan)
> - Kenwingston Platz
> - Sky Awani 3
> - Trinity Pentamont
> - Inspirasi Mont' Kiara
> - Kiara Kasih Condominium
> - KaMi Mont Kiara
> - Solasta Dutamas
> - One Kiara]
> - The Trees
> - Hampton Damansara
> - Millerz Square
> - Platinum Arena
> - BLISS
> *- Sunway Velocity Two*
> *- UNA Service Apartment*
> *- Laville*


Sunway Velocity Two | UNA Service Apartment | Laville
Cheras




































@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

nazrey;9378335 said:


> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> RESIDENTIAL*
> 
> - Isola KLCC
> - Scarlet KLCC
> - Royce KLCC
> - Ceylon KLCC
> - Imperial Lexis KLCC
> - The Manor KLCC
> - 10 Stonor KLCC
> - Eaton KLCC
> - Datum Jelatek
> - The Colony
> - The MET Residences
> - Hemmon House Bukit Bintang
> - Quill Residences
> - Pavilion Ceylon Hill
> - Sentral Suites Brickfields
> - Riveria
> - Fiddlewoodz
> - Arte Mon't Kiara
> - Senada Residences
> - Lucentia Residences BBCC
> - Continew Condominium
> - One Cochrane Residence
> - Perla Ara Sentral
> - Lot 15 SJCC
> - Megah Rise
> - The Pano
> - The Era
> - The Birch
> - M Centura
> - Residensi Inspirasi
> - RUMAWIP (Rumah Mampu Milik Wilayah Persekutuan)
> - Kenwingston Platz
> - Sky Awani 3
> - Trinity Pentamont
> - Inspirasi Mont' Kiara
> - Kiara Kasih Condominium
> - KaMi Mont Kiara
> - Solasta Dutamas
> - One Kiara
> - The Trees
> - Hampton Damansara
> - Millerz Square
> - Platinum Arena
> - BLISS
> - Sunway Velocity Two
> - UNA Service Apartment
> - Laville
> *- M Vertical City Residencens*
> *- Parc 3*


 M Vertical City Residencens | Parc 3
Cheras



























@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> RESIDENTIAL*
> 
> 
> - Isola KLCC
> - Scarlet KLCC
> - Royce KLCC
> - Ceylon KLCC
> - Imperial Lexis KLCC
> - The Manor KLCC
> - 10 Stonor KLCC
> - Eaton KLCC
> - Datum Jelatek
> - The Colony
> - The MET Residences
> - Hemmon House Bukit Bintang
> - Quill Residences
> - Pavilion Ceylon Hill
> - Sentral Suites Brickfields
> - Riveria
> - Fiddlewoodz
> - Arte Mon't Kiara
> - Senada Residences
> - Lucentia Residences BBCC
> - Continew Condominium
> - One Cochrane Residence
> - Perla Ara Sentral
> - Lot 15 SJCC
> - Megah Rise
> - The Pano
> - The Era
> - The Birch
> - M Centura
> - Residensi Inspirasi
> - RUMAWIP (Rumah Mampu Milik Wilayah Persekutuan)
> - Kenwingston Platz
> - Sky Awani 3
> - Trinity Pentamont
> - Inspirasi Mont' Kiara
> - Kiara Kasih Condominium
> - KaMi Mont Kiara
> - Solasta Dutamas
> - One Kiara
> - The Trees
> - Hampton Damansara
> - Millerz Square
> - Platinum Arena
> - BLISS
> - Sunway Velocity Two
> - UNA Service Apartment
> - Laville
> - M Vertical City Residences
> - Parc 3
> *- The Park 2*


The Park 2, Pavilion Bukit Jalil
Bukit Jalil


















@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF ON-GOING PROJECTS*
> *RESIDENCE*
> 
> 
> - IBN Bukit Bintang
> - Agile Bukit Bintang
> - Agile Embassy Garden
> - TRX Residences
> - TRX Core Residences
> - Imperial Lexis KLCC
> - Hap Seng Residence KLCC
> - Conlay KLCC
> - Duta Park Residences
> - Alix Residences
> - Arte Solaris
> - Alinea Suites
> - Aratre Residence
> - Aurora SJCC
> - Edelweiss SOHO & Serviced Residences
> - SkyMeridien Residences
> - Vista Sentul Residences
> - Minest Residence Condominium
> - Residensi MH Platinum 2
> - M Arisa
> - Residensi Astrea
> - Sky Awani 4
> - Sky Awani 5
> - EdgeWood Residences @ SkySanctuary
> - Park Place
> - Park Regent
> - Allevia
> - Bloomsvale
> *- The Tropika*


The Tropika
Bukit Jalil


















@GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF ON-GOING PROJECTS
> RESIDENCE*
> 
> - IBN Bukit Bintang
> - Agile Bukit Bintang
> - Agile Embassy Garden
> - TRX Residences
> - TRX Core Residences
> - Imperial Lexis KLCC
> - Hap Seng Residence KLCC
> - Conlay KLCC
> - Duta Park Residences
> - Alix Residences
> - Arte Solaris
> - Alinea Suites
> - Aratre Residence
> - Aurora SJCC
> - Edelweiss SOHO & Serviced Residences
> - SkyMeridien Residences
> - Vista Sentul Residences
> - Minest Residence Condominium
> - Residensi MH Platinum 2
> - M Arisa
> - Residensi Astrea
> - Sky Awani 4
> - Sky Awani 5
> - EdgeWood Residences @ SkySanctuary
> - Park Place
> - Park Regent
> - Allevia
> - Bloomsvale
> - The Tropika
> *- Antara Residence*


Antara Residence
Putrajaya



























@GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> RESIDENTIAL*
> 
> - Isola KLCC
> - Scarlet KLCC
> - Royce KLCC
> - Ceylon KLCC
> - Imperial Lexis KLCC
> - The Manor KLCC
> - 10 Stonor KLCC
> - Eaton KLCC
> - Datum Jelatek
> - The Colony
> - The MET Residences
> - Hemmon House Bukit Bintang
> - Quill Residences
> - Pavilion Ceylon Hill
> - Sentral Suites Brickfields
> - Riveria
> - Fiddlewoodz
> - Arte Mon't Kiara
> - Senada Residences
> - Lucentia Residences BBCC
> - Continew Condominium
> - One Cochrane Residence
> - Perla Ara Sentral
> - Lot 15 SJCC
> - Megah Rise
> - The Pano
> - The Era
> - The Birch
> - M Centura
> - Residensi Inspirasi
> - RUMAWIP (Rumah Mampu Milik Wilayah Persekutuan)
> - Kenwingston Platz
> - Sky Awani 3
> - Trinity Pentamont
> - Inspirasi Mont' Kiara
> - Kiara Kasih Condominium
> - KaMi Mont Kiara
> - Solasta Dutamas
> - One Kiara
> - The Trees
> - Hampton Damansara
> - Millerz Square
> - Platinum Arena
> - BLISS
> - Sunway Velocity Two
> - UNA Service Apartment
> - Laville
> - M Vertical City Residences
> - Parc 3
> - The Park 2
> *- Setia Seraya Residences*


 Setia Seraya Residences
Putrajaya


















@GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF ON-GOING PROJECTS
> RESIDENCE*
> 
> - IBN Bukit Bintang
> - Agile Bukit Bintang
> - Agile Embassy Garden
> - TRX Residences
> - TRX Core Residences
> - Imperial Lexis KLCC
> - Hap Seng Residence KLCC
> - Conlay KLCC
> - Duta Park Residences
> - Alix Residences
> - Arte Solaris
> - Alinea Suites
> - Aratre Residence
> - Aurora SJCC
> - Edelweiss SOHO & Serviced Residences
> - SkyMeridien Residences
> - Vista Sentul Residences
> - Minest Residence Condominium
> - Residensi MH Platinum 2
> - M Arisa
> - Residensi Astrea
> - Sky Awani 4
> - Sky Awani 5
> - EdgeWood Residences @ SkySanctuary
> - Park Place
> - Park Regent
> - Allevia
> - Bloomsvale
> - The Tropika
> - Antara Residence
> *- Tri Seputeh*


Tri Seputeh
Old Klang Road


















@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> RESIDENTIAL*
> 
> - Isola KLCC
> - Scarlet KLCC
> - Royce KLCC
> - Ceylon KLCC
> - Imperial Lexis KLCC
> - The Manor KLCC
> - 10 Stonor KLCC
> - Eaton KLCC
> - Datum Jelatek
> - The Colony
> - The MET Residences
> - Hemmon House Bukit Bintang
> - Quill Residences
> - Pavilion Ceylon Hill
> - Sentral Suites Brickfields
> - Riveria
> - Fiddlewoodz
> - Arte Mon't Kiara
> - Senada Residences
> - Lucentia Residences BBCC
> - Continew Condominium
> - One Cochrane Residence
> - Perla Ara Sentral
> - Lot 15 SJCC
> - Megah Rise
> - The Pano
> - The Era
> - The Birch
> - M Centura
> - Residensi Inspirasi
> - RUMAWIP (Rumah Mampu Milik Wilayah Persekutuan)
> - Kenwingston Platz
> - Sky Awani 3
> - Trinity Pentamont
> - Inspirasi Mont' Kiara
> - Kiara Kasih Condominium
> - KaMi Mont Kiara
> - Solasta Dutamas
> - One Kiara
> - The Trees
> - Hampton Damansara
> - Millerz Square
> - Platinum Arena
> - BLISS
> - Sunway Velocity Two
> - UNA Service Apartment
> - Laville
> - M Vertical City Residences
> - Parc 3
> - The Park 2
> - Setia Seraya Residences
> *- Avara Seputeh*


Avara Seputeh
Old Klang Road
https://unityrealty.com.my/avara-seputeh



























@GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> RESIDENTIAL*
> 
> - Isola KLCC
> - Scarlet KLCC
> - Royce KLCC
> - Ceylon KLCC
> - Imperial Lexis KLCC
> - The Manor KLCC
> - 10 Stonor KLCC
> - Eaton KLCC
> - Datum Jelatek
> - The Colony
> - The MET Residences
> - Hemmon House Bukit Bintang
> - Quill Residences
> - Pavilion Ceylon Hill
> - Sentral Suites Brickfields
> - Riveria
> - Fiddlewoodz
> - Arte Mon't Kiara
> - Senada Residences
> - Lucentia Residences BBCC
> - Continew Condominium
> - One Cochrane Residence
> - Perla Ara Sentral
> - Lot 15 SJCC
> - Megah Rise
> - The Pano
> - The Era
> - The Birch
> - M Centura
> - Residensi Inspirasi
> - RUMAWIP (Rumah Mampu Milik Wilayah Persekutuan)
> - Kenwingston Platz
> - Sky Awani 3
> - Trinity Pentamont
> - Inspirasi Mont' Kiara
> - Kiara Kasih Condominium
> - KaMi Mont Kiara
> - Solasta Dutamas
> - One Kiara
> - The Trees
> - Hampton Damansara
> - Millerz Square
> - Platinum Arena
> - BLISS
> - Sunway Velocity Two
> - UNA Service Apartment
> - Laville
> - M Vertical City Residences
> - Parc 3
> - The Park 2
> - Setia Seraya Residences
> - Avara Seputeh
> *- Platinum OUG Residence*


Platinum OUG Residence
Bukit OUG


















@GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> OFFICE*
> 
> PNB HQ
> HSBC HQ
> MAIWP HQ
> Affin Bank Tower
> UOB Tower 2
> Strata Office Tower
> Aspire Tower KLEC
> TSLAW Tower
> Permata Sapura Tower
> Conlay 301 Tower 1
> EPF HQ
> Media City
> The MET Corporate Tower
> Samurwang Tower
> *- Imazium*


Imazium
Damansara Utama, Petaling Jaya


















@GoogleMaps








@GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF ON-GOING PROJECTS
> RESIDENCE*
> 
> - IBN Bukit Bintang
> - Agile Bukit Bintang
> - Agile Embassy Garden
> - TRX Residences
> - TRX Core Residences
> - Imperial Lexis KLCC
> - Hap Seng Residence KLCC
> - Conlay KLCC
> - Duta Park Residences
> - Alix Residences
> - Arte Solaris
> - Alinea Suites
> - Aratre Residence
> - Aurora SJCC
> - Edelweiss SOHO & Serviced Residences
> - SkyMeridien Residences
> - Vista Sentul Residences
> - Minest Residence Condominium
> - Residensi MH Platinum 2
> - M Arisa
> - Residensi Astrea
> - Sky Awani 4
> - Sky Awani 5
> - EdgeWood Residences @ SkySanctuary
> - Park Place
> - Park Regent
> - Allevia
> - Bloomsvale
> - The Tropika
> - Antara Residence
> - Tri Seputeh
> *- Sunway Avila*


Sunway Avila
Wangsa Maju













































@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF ON-GOING PROJECTS
> RESIDENCE*
> 
> - IBN Bukit Bintang
> - Agile Bukit Bintang
> - Agile Embassy Garden
> - TRX Residences
> - TRX Core Residences
> - Imperial Lexis KLCC
> - Hap Seng Residence KLCC
> - Conlay KLCC
> - Duta Park Residences
> - Alix Residences
> - Arte Solaris
> - Alinea Suites
> - Aratre Residence
> - Aurora SJCC
> - Edelweiss SOHO & Serviced Residences
> - SkyMeridien Residences
> - Vista Sentul Residences
> - Minest Residence Condominium
> - Residensi MH Platinum 2
> - M Arisa
> - Residensi Astrea
> - Sky Awani 4
> - Sky Awani 5
> - EdgeWood Residences @ SkySanctuary
> - Park Place
> - Park Regent
> - Allevia
> - Bloomsvale
> - The Tropika
> - Antara Residence
> - Tri Seputeh
> - Princeton Suites
> *- The Arcuz*


The Arcuz 
Kelana Jaya


















Log into Facebook


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> INFRASTRUCTURE*
> TRANSPORTATION
> 
> 
> MRT Putrajaya Line - 52.2 km (line 12)
> KVDT Rehabilitation Phase 1 (line 1, 2, KTM ETS)
> Gombak Integrated Transport Terminal
> MEX II - Maju Expressway Phase 2 - 18 km
> SPE - Setiawangsa-Pantai Expressway - 32 km
> SUKE - Sungai Besi-Ulu Kelang Elevated Expressway - 31.18 km
> EKVE - East Klang Valley Expressway - 36.16 km
> DASH - Damansara-Shah Alam - 20.1 km
> 
> INSTITUTION
> 
> 
> Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) Sloan: Asia School of Business
> AICB (Asian Institute of Chartered Bankers) Centre of Excellent (ACE)
> Petronas Leadership Centre
> *New Ampang Court*
> 
> HEALTH
> 
> 
> Cyberjaya Hospital
> UiTM Teaching Hospital
> Cardiology Centre, Serdang Hospital
> Sunway Medical Centre Expansion
> Endocrine Complex, Putrajaya Hospital
> International Malaysia University (IMU) Hospital, Bukit Jalil
> Thomson Hospital Expansion, Kota Damansara, Petaling Jaya
> KPJ Damansara, Petaling Jaya
> Sunway Velocity Medical Centre Expansion


Mahkamah Ampang
New Ampang Court, Ampang









Bahagian Hal Ehwal Undang-Undang








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

nazrey;9384314 said:


> *LIST OF ON-GOING PROJECTS
> RESIDENCE*
> 
> - IBN Bukit Bintang
> - Agile Bukit Bintang
> - Agile Embassy Garden
> - TRX Residences
> - TRX Core Residences
> - Imperial Lexis KLCC
> - Hap Seng Residence KLCC
> - Conlay KLCC
> - Duta Park Residences
> - Alix Residences
> - Arte Solaris
> - Alinea Suites
> - Aratre Residence
> - Aurora SJCC
> - Edelweiss SOHO & Serviced Residences
> - SkyMeridien Residences
> - Vista Sentul Residences
> - Minest Residence Condominium
> - Residensi MH Platinum 2
> - M Arisa
> - Residensi Astrea
> - Sky Awani 4
> - Sky Awani 5
> - EdgeWood Residences @ SkySanctuary
> - Park Place
> - Park Regent
> - Allevia
> - Bloomsvale
> - The Tropika
> - Antara Residence
> - Tri Seputeh
> *- Princeton Suites*


Princeton Suites
Shah Alam


















@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

nazrey;9379467 said:


> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> INFRASTRUCTURE*
> TRANSPORTATION
> 
> MRT Putrajaya Line - 52.2 km (line 12)
> KVDT Rehabilitation Phase 1 (line 1, 2, KTM ETS)
> Gombak Integrated Transport Terminal
> MEX II - Maju Expressway Phase 2 - 18 km
> SPE - Setiawangsa-Pantai Expressway - 32 km
> SUKE - Sungai Besi-Ulu Kelang Elevated Expressway - 31.18 km
> EKVE - East Klang Valley Expressway - 36.16 km
> DASH - Damansara-Shah Alam - 20.1 km
> 
> INSTITUTION
> 
> Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) Sloan: Asia School of Business
> AICB (Asian Institute of Chartered Bankers) Centre of Excellent (ACE)
> Petronas Leadership Centre
> 
> HEALTH
> 
> Cyberjaya Hospital
> UiTM Teaching Hospital
> Cardiology Centre, Serdang Hospital
> Sunway Medical Centre Expansion
> Endocrine Complex, Putrajaya Hospital
> International Malaysia University (IMU) Hospital, Bukit Jalil
> Thomson Hospital Expansion, Kota Damansara, Petaling Jaya
> KPJ Damansara, Petaling Jaya
> *- Sunway Velocity Medical Centre Expansion*


Sunway Velocity Medical Centre Expansion, Cheras-Kajang
Additional 250 beds
Expansion Plans









@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> RESIDENTIAL*
> 
> Isola KLCC
> Scarlet KLCC
> Royce KLCC
> Ceylon KLCC
> Imperial Lexis KLCC
> The Manor KLCC
> 10 Stonor KLCC
> Eaton KLCC
> Datum Jelatek
> The Colony
> The MET Residences
> Hemmon House Bukit Bintang
> Quill Residences
> Pavilion Ceylon Hill
> Sentral Suites Brickfields
> Riveria
> Fiddlewoodz
> Arte Mon't Kiara
> Senada Residences
> Lucentia Residences BBCC
> Continew Condominium
> One Cochrane Residence
> Perla Ara Sentral
> Lot 15 SJCC
> Megah Rise
> The Pano
> The Era
> The Birch
> M Centura
> Residensi Inspirasi
> RUMAWIP (Rumah Mampu Milik Wilayah Persekutuan)
> Kenwingston Platz
> Sky Awani 3
> Trinity Pentamont
> Inspirasi Mont' Kiara
> Kiara Kasih Condominium
> KaMi Mont Kiara
> Solasta Dutamas
> One Kiara]
> The Trees
> *- Hampton Damansara*


Hampton Damansara
Damansara


















@GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

nazrey;9378335 said:


> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> RESIDENTIAL*
> 
> Isola KLCC
> Scarlet KLCC
> Royce KLCC
> Ceylon KLCC
> Imperial Lexis KLCC
> The Manor KLCC
> 10 Stonor KLCC
> Eaton KLCC
> Datum Jelatek
> The Colony
> The MET Residences
> Hemmon House Bukit Bintang
> Quill Residences
> Pavilion Ceylon Hill
> Sentral Suites Brickfields
> Riveria
> Fiddlewoodz
> Arte Mon't Kiara
> Senada Residences
> Lucentia Residences BBCC
> Continew Condominium
> One Cochrane Residence
> Perla Ara Sentral
> Lot 15 SJCC
> Megah Rise
> The Pano
> The Era
> The Birch
> M Centura
> Residensi Inspirasi
> RUMAWIP (Rumah Mampu Milik Wilayah Persekutuan)
> Kenwingston Platz
> Sky Awani 3
> Trinity Pentamont
> Inspirasi Mont' Kiara
> Kiara Kasih Condominium
> KaMi Mont Kiara
> Solasta Dutamas
> One Kiara]
> *- The Trees*


The Trees
Damansara









@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF ON-GOING PROJECTS
> RESIDENCE*
> 
> IBN Bukit Bintang
> Agile Bukit Bintang
> Agile Embassy Garden
> TRX Residences
> TRX Core Residences
> Imperial Lexis KLCC
> Hap Seng Residence KLCC
> Conlay KLCC
> Duta Park Residences
> Alix Residences
> Arte Solaris
> Alinea Suites
> Aratre Residence
> Aurora SJCC
> Edelweiss SOHO & Serviced Residences
> SkyMeridien Residences
> Vista Sentul Residences
> Minest Residence Condominium
> Residensi MH Platinum 2
> M Arisa
> Residensi Astrea
> Sky Awani 4
> Sky Awani 5
> EdgeWood Residences @ SkySanctuary
> Park Place
> Park Regent
> *- Allevia*


Allevia
Mon't Kiara


















ELEVATE YOUR LIFE WITH A BUNGALOW IN THE SKY








@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> RESIDENTIAL*
> 
> Isola KLCC
> Scarlet KLCC
> Royce KLCC
> Ceylon KLCC
> Imperial Lexis KLCC
> The Manor KLCC
> 10 Stonor KLCC
> Eaton KLCC
> Datum Jelatek
> The Colony
> The MET Residences
> Hemmon House Bukit Bintang
> Quill Residences
> Pavilion Ceylon Hill
> Sentral Suites Brickfields
> Riveria
> Fiddlewoodz
> Arte Mon't Kiara
> Senada Residences
> Lucentia Residences BBCC
> Continew Condominium
> One Cochrane Residence
> Perla Ara Sentral
> Lot 15 SJCC
> Megah Rise
> The Pano
> The Era
> The Birch
> M Centura
> Residensi Inspirasi
> RUMAWIP (Rumah Mampu Milik Wilayah Persekutuan)
> Kenwingston Platz
> Sky Awani 3
> Trinity Pentamont
> Inspirasi Mont' Kiara
> Kiara Kasih Condominium
> KaMi Mont Kiara
> Solasta Dutamas
> *- One Kiara*


One Kiara
Mont' Kiara 









@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF ON-GOING PROJECTS
> RESIDENCE*
> 
> 
> IBN Bukit Bintang
> Agile Bukit Bintang
> Agile Embassy Garden
> TRX Residences
> TRX Core Residences
> Imperial Lexis KLCC
> Hap Seng Residence KLCC
> Conlay KLCC
> Duta Park Residences
> Alix Residences
> Arte Solaris
> Alinea Suites
> Aratre Residence
> Aurora SJCC
> Edelweiss SOHO & Serviced Residences
> SkyMeridien Residences
> Vista Sentul Residences
> Minest Residence Condominium
> Residensi MH Platinum 2
> M Arisa
> Residensi Astrea
> Sky Awani 4
> Sky Awani 5
> EdgeWood Residences @ SkySanctuary
> Park Place
> *- Park Regent*


Park Regent
Desa Park City









https://www.capitaland.com/internat...property-listing/residential/park-regent.html

















@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps

















@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF ON-GOING PROJECTS
> RESIDENCE*
> 
> 
> IBN Bukit Bintang
> Agile Bukit Bintang
> Agile Embassy Garden
> TRX Residences
> TRX Core Residences
> Imperial Lexis KLCC
> Hap Seng Residence KLCC
> Conlay KLCC
> Duta Park Residences
> Alix Residences
> Arte Solaris
> Alinea Suites
> Aratre Residence
> Aurora SJCC
> Edelweiss SOHO & Serviced Residences
> SkyMeridien Residences
> Vista Sentul Residences
> Minest Residence Condominium
> Residensi MH Platinum 2
> M Arisa
> Residensi Astrea
> Sky Awani 4
> Sky Awani 5
> EdgeWood Residences @ SkySanctuary
> *- Park Place*


Park Place
Desa Park City


















Site Progress – Park Place @ ParkCity TownCenter








Site Progress – Park Place @ ParkCity TownCenter


----------



## Manneken3000

Who are these for?
Since expats and foreigners are no longer welcome in Malaysia?
Knowing that most of all the current towers around KLCC are getting emptied.


----------



## nazrey

Manneken3000 said:


> Who are these for?
> Since expats and foreigners are no longer welcome in Malaysia?
> Knowing that most of all the current towers around KLCC are getting emptied.


For human that still in breathing...not for kuching or so..


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> RESIDENTIAL*
> 
> Isola KLCC
> Scarlet KLCC
> Royce KLCC
> Ceylon KLCC
> Imperial Lexis KLCC
> The Manor KLCC
> 10 Stonor KLCC
> Eaton KLCC
> Datum Jelatek
> The Colony
> The MET Residences
> Hemmon House Bukit Bintang
> Quill Residences
> Pavilion Ceylon Hill
> Sentral Suites Brickfields
> Riveria
> Fiddlewoodz
> Arte Mon't Kiara
> Senada Residences
> Lucentia Residences BBCC
> Continew Condominium
> One Cochrane Residence
> Perla Ara Sentral
> Lot 15 SJCC
> Megah Rise
> The Pano
> The Era
> The Birch
> M Centura
> Residensi Inspirasi
> RUMAWIP (Rumah Mampu Milik Wilayah Persekutuan)
> Kenwingston Platz
> Sky Awani 3
> Trinity Pentamont
> Inspirasi Mont' Kiara
> Kiara Kasih Condominium
> KaMi Mont Kiara
> *- Solasta Dutamas*


Solasta Dutamas
Mont' Kiara 









@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> RESIDENTIAL*
> 
> Isola KLCC
> Scarlet KLCC
> Royce KLCC
> Ceylon KLCC
> Imperial Lexis KLCC
> The Manor KLCC
> 10 Stonor KLCC
> Eaton KLCC
> Datum Jelatek
> The Colony
> The MET Residences
> Hemmon House Bukit Bintang
> Quill Residences
> Pavilion Ceylon Hill
> Sentral Suites Brickfields
> Riveria
> Fiddlewoodz
> Arte Mon't Kiara
> Senada Residences
> Lucentia Residences BBCC
> Continew Condominium
> One Cochrane Residence
> Perla Ara Sentral
> Lot 15 SJCC
> Megah Rise
> The Pano
> The Era
> The Birch
> M Centura
> Residensi Inspirasi
> RUMAWIP (Rumah Mampu Milik Wilayah Persekutuan)
> Kenwingston Platz
> Sky Awani 3
> Trinity Pentamont
> Inspirasi Mont' Kiara
> Kiara Kasih Condominium
> *- KaMi Mont Kiara*


KaMi Mont Kiara
Mont' Kiara 


















https://www.google.com/maps/uv?pb=!...=2ahUKEwiY44KtnvvyAhXzzDgGHZjzAloQpx96BAhYEAg








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> RESIDENTIAL*
> 
> Isola KLCC
> Scarlet KLCC
> Royce KLCC
> Ceylon KLCC
> Imperial Lexis KLCC
> The Manor KLCC
> 10 Stonor KLCC
> Eaton KLCC
> Datum Jelatek
> The Colony
> The MET Residences
> Hemmon House Bukit Bintang
> Quill Residences
> Pavilion Ceylon Hill
> Sentral Suites Brickfields
> Riveria
> Fiddlewoodz
> Arte Mon't Kiara
> Senada Residences
> Lucentia Residences BBCC
> Continew Condominium
> One Cochrane Residence
> Perla Ara Sentral
> Lot 15 SJCC
> Megah Rise
> The Pano
> The Era
> The Birch
> M Centura
> Residensi Inspirasi
> RUMAWIP (Rumah Mampu Milik Wilayah Persekutuan)
> Kenwingston Platz
> Sky Awani 3
> *- Trinity Pentamont*


Trinity Pentamont
Mon't Kiara
Freehold Penthouse in Mont Kiara | Trinity Pentamont


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF ON-GOING PROJECTS
> RESIDENCE*
> 
> IBN Bukit Bintang
> Agile Bukit Bintang
> Agile Embassy Garden
> TRX Residences
> TRX Core Residences
> Imperial Lexis KLCC
> Hap Seng Residence KLCC
> Conlay KLCC
> Duta Park Residences
> Alix Residences
> Arte Solaris
> Alinea Suites
> Aratre Residence
> Aurora SJCC
> Edelweiss SOHO & Serviced Residences
> SkyMeridien Residences
> Vista Sentul Residences
> Minest Residence Condominium
> Residensi MH Platinum 2
> M Arisa
> Residensi Astrea
> Sky Awani 4
> Sky Awani 5
> *- EdgeWood Residences @ SkySanctuary*


EdgeWood Residences @ SkySanctuary
Setapak









https://www.propertyguru.com.my/new-property-launch/edgewood-residences-skysanctuary-4384563








https://www.propertyguru.com.my/new-property-launch/edgewood-residences-skysanctuary-4384563








Google Maps








Google Maps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF ON-GOING PROJECTS
> RESIDENCE*
> 
> IBN Bukit Bintang
> Agile Bukit Bintang
> Agile Embassy Garden
> TRX Residences
> TRX Core Residences
> Imperial Lexis KLCC
> Hap Seng Residence KLCC
> Conlay KLCC
> Duta Park Residences
> Alix Residences
> Arte Solaris
> Alinea Suites
> Aratre Residence
> Aurora SJCC
> Edelweiss SOHO & Serviced Residences
> SkyMeridien Residences
> Vista Sentul Residences
> Minest Residence Condominium
> Residensi MH Platinum 2
> M Arisa
> *- Residensi Astrea*


Residensi Astrea 
Mon't Kiara



























@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF ON-GOING PROJECTS
> RESIDENCE*
> 
> IBN Bukit Bintang
> Agile Bukit Bintang
> Agile Embassy Garden
> TRX Residences
> TRX Core Residences
> Imperial Lexis KLCC
> Hap Seng Residence KLCC
> Conlay KLCC
> Duta Park Residences
> Alix Residences
> Arte Solaris
> Alinea Suites
> Aratre Residence
> Aurora SJCC
> Edelweiss SOHO & Serviced Residences
> SkyMeridien Residences
> Vista Sentul Residences
> Minest Residence Condominium
> Residensi MH Platinum 2
> *- M Arisa*


M Arisa 
Sentul


















@GoogleMaps








@GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> RESIDENTIAL*
> 
> 
> Isola KLCC
> Scarlet KLCC
> Royce KLCC
> Ceylon KLCC
> Imperial Lexis KLCC
> The Manor KLCC
> 10 Stonor KLCC
> Eaton KLCC
> Datum Jelatek
> The Colony
> The MET Residences
> Hemmon House Bukit Bintang
> Quill Residences
> Pavilion Ceylon Hill
> Sentral Suites Brickfields
> Riveria
> Fiddlewoodz
> Arte Mon't Kiara
> Senada Residences
> Lucentia Residences BBCC
> Continew Condominium
> One Cochrane Residence
> Perla Ara Sentral
> Lot 15 SJCC
> Megah Rise
> The Pano
> The Era
> The Birch
> * M Centura
> Residensi Inspirasi
> RUMAWIP (Rumah Mampu Milik Wilayah Persekutuan)
> Kenwingston Platz*


M Centura
Sentul


















@ GoogleMaps

Residensi Inspirasi | RUMAWIP (Rumah Mampu Milik Wilayah Persekutuan)
Setapak









@GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps

Kenwingston Platz
Jln Gombak

























@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF ON-GOING PROJECTS*
> *MIXED-USE/COMMERCIAL*
> 
> Lot M Mall
> Revive Plaza Rakyat
> KL MiDTOWN
> TOD Plot 7MD7
> *- Sunway South Quay*


Sunway South Quay
Bandar Sunway, Subang Jaya


















@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> MIX-USED DEVELOPMENT/SHOPPING MALL*
> 
> Merdeka 118
> Bukit Bintang City Centre
> TRX/The Exchange Mall
> Oxley Towers
> Conlay 8
> Pavilion Damansara Heights
> Pavilion Bukit Jalil
> Pavilion Embassy
> IOI City Mall Expansion
> TNB Campus
> Starhill Gallery Renovation
> Anggeric Banquet MBSA
> *- Bamboo Hills*


Bamboo Hills @ KLDC
Bamboo Hills

Bamboo Hills is slated to be Kuala Lumpur’s latest dining enclave upon its completion in 2021. It’s hip and modern concept is centered around having lush bamboo landscape, unique dining pavilions and vast outdoor spaces nestled away in lush greenery just minutes from the city centre. Taking the atmosphere to an all new kind of level with exclusive one-of-a-kind F&B concepts as well as a focus on leisure and convenience, it is perfect as a refreshing alternative for destination dining. Part of the overall masterplan of the up and coming KL Digital City, Bamboo Hills also shares the a 26-acre site where the 6 million square feet mix-use development will be built.


























































































@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF ON-GOING PROJECTS
> RESIDENCE*
> 
> IBN Bukit Bintang
> Agile Bukit Bintang
> Agile Embassy Garden
> TRX Residences
> TRX Core Residences
> Imperial Lexis KLCC
> Hap Seng Residence KLCC
> Conlay KLCC
> Duta Park Residences
> Alix Residences
> Arte Solaris
> Alinea Suites
> Aratre Residence
> Aurora SJCC
> Edelweiss SOHO & Serviced Residences
> SkyMeridien Residences
> Vista Sentul Residences
> Minest Residence Condominium
> *- Residensi MH Platinum 2 *


Residensi MH Platinum 2 
Setapak


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF ON-GOING PROJECTS
> RESIDENCE*
> 
> IBN Bukit Bintang
> Agile Bukit Bintang
> Agile Embassy Garden
> TRX Residences
> TRX Core Residences
> Imperial Lexis KLCC
> Hap Seng Residence KLCC
> Conlay KLCC
> Duta Park Residences
> Alix Residences
> Arte Solaris
> Alinea Suites
> Aratre Residence
> Aurora SJCC
> Edelweiss SOHO & Serviced Residences
> *- SkyMeridien Residences
> 
> Vista Sentul Residences
> Minest Residence Condominium
> *


SkyMeridien Residences | Vista Sentul Residences | Minest Residence Condominium 
Sentul


































@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF ON-GOING PROJECTS
> RESIDENCE*
> 
> IBN Bukit Bintang
> Agile Bukit Bintang
> Agile Embassy Garden
> TRX Residences
> TRX Core Residences
> Imperial Lexis KLCC
> Hap Seng Residence KLCC
> Conlay KLCC
> Duta Park Residences
> Alix Residences
> Arte Solaris
> Alinea Suites
> Aratre Residence
> Aurora SJCC
> Edelweiss SOHO & Serviced Residences


Edelweiss SOHO & Serviced Residences
Tropicana, Petaling Jaya


















@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> RESIDENTIAL*
> 
> Isola KLCC
> Scarlet KLCC
> Royce KLCC
> Ceylon KLCC
> Imperial Lexis KLCC
> The Manor KLCC
> 10 Stonor KLCC
> Eaton KLCC
> Datum Jelatek
> The Colony
> The MET Residences
> Hemmon House Bukit Bintang
> Quill Residences
> Pavilion Ceylon Hill
> Sentral Suites Brickfields
> Riveria
> Fiddlewoodz
> Arte Mon't Kiara
> Senada Residences
> Lucentia Residences BBCC
> Continew Condominium
> One Cochrane Residence
> Perla Ara Sentral
> Lot 15 SJCC
> Megah Rise
> The Pano
> The Era
> *- The Birch*


The Birch
Jalan Ipoh


















@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

nazrey;9378335 said:


> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> RESIDENTIAL*
> 
> Isola KLCC
> Scarlet KLCC
> Royce KLCC
> Ceylon KLCC
> Imperial Lexis KLCC
> The Manor KLCC
> 10 Stonor KLCC
> Eaton KLCC
> Datum Jelatek
> The Colony
> The MET Residences
> Hemmon House Bukit Bintang
> Quill Residences
> Pavilion Ceylon Hill
> Sentral Suites Brickfields
> Riveria
> Fiddlewoodz
> Arte Mon't Kiara
> Senada Residences
> Lucentia Residences BBCC
> Continew Condominium
> One Cochrane Residence
> Perla Ara Sentral
> Lot 15 SJCC
> Megah Rise
> The Pano
> *- The Era*


The Era
Duta North









@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> RESIDENTIAL*
> 
> Isola KLCC
> Scarlet KLCC
> Royce KLCC
> Ceylon KLCC
> Imperial Lexis KLCC
> The Manor KLCC
> 10 Stonor KLCC
> Eaton KLCC
> Datum Jelatek
> The Colony
> The MET Residences
> Hemmon House Bukit Bintang
> Quill Residences
> Pavilion Ceylon Hill
> Sentral Suites Brickfields
> Riveria
> Fiddlewoodz
> Arte Mon't Kiara
> Senada Residences
> Lucentia Residences BBCC
> Continew Condominium
> One Cochrane Residence
> Perla Ara Sentral
> Lot 15 SJCC
> Megah Rise
> *- The Pano*


The Pano
Jalan Ipoh


















@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> RESIDENTIAL*
> 
> Isola KLCC
> Scarlet KLCC
> Royce KLCC
> Ceylon KLCC
> Imperial Lexis KLCC
> The Manor KLCC
> 10 Stonor KLCC
> Eaton KLCC
> Datum Jelatek
> The Colony
> The MET Residences
> Hemmon House Bukit Bintang
> Quill Residences
> Pavilion Ceylon Hill
> Sentral Suites Brickfields
> Riveria
> Fiddlewoodz
> Arte Mon't Kiara
> Senada Residences
> Lucentia Residences BBCC
> Continew Condominium
> One Cochrane Residence
> Perla Ara Sentral
> Lot 15 SJCC
> *- Megah Rise *


Megah Rise 
Taman Megah, SS24 









@ GoogleMaps

















@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> RESIDENTIAL*
> 
> Isola KLCC
> Scarlet KLCC
> Royce KLCC
> Ceylon KLCC
> Imperial Lexis KLCC
> The Manor KLCC
> 10 Stonor KLCC
> Eaton KLCC
> Datum Jelatek
> The Colony
> The MET Residences
> Hemmon House Bukit Bintang
> Quill Residences
> Pavilion Ceylon Hill
> Sentral Suites Brickfields
> Riveria
> Fiddlewoodz
> Arte Mon't Kiara
> Senada Residences
> Lucentia Residences BBCC
> Continew Condominium
> One Cochrane Residence
> *- Perla Ara Sentral*


Perla Ara Sentral
Ara Damansara, Petaling Jaya
Ara Sentral









@ GoogleMaps

















@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> RESIDENTIAL*
> 
> Isola KLCC
> Scarlet KLCC
> Royce KLCC
> Ceylon KLCC
> Imperial Lexis KLCC
> The Manor KLCC
> 10 Stonor KLCC
> Eaton KLCC
> Datum Jelatek
> The Colony
> The MET Residences
> Hemmon House Bukit Bintang
> Quill Residences
> Pavilion Ceylon Hill
> Sentral Suites Brickfields
> Riveria
> Fiddlewoodz
> Arte Mon't Kiara
> Senada Residences
> Lucentia Residences BBCC
> Continew Condominium
> One Cochrane Residence
> Perla Ara Sentral
> Lot 15 SJCC


 Lot 15 SJCC
Subang Jaya









@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> OFFICE*
> 
> Merdeka 118
> HSBC HQ
> MAIWP HQ
> Affin Bank Tower
> UOB Tower 2
> Strata Office Tower
> Aspire Tower KLEC
> TSLAW Tower
> Permata Sapura Tower
> Conlay 301 Tower 1
> EPF HQ
> Media City
> The MET Corporate Tower
> Samurwang Tower
> *- Railway Assets Corporation (RAC)*


Railway Assets Corporation (RAC)
Brickfields


















@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF ON-GOING PROJECTS
> RESIDENCE*
> 
> IBN Bukit Bintang
> Agile Bukit Bintang
> Agile Embassy Garden
> TRX Residences
> TRX Core Residences
> Imperial Lexis KLCC
> Hap Seng Residence KLCC
> Conlay KLCC
> Duta Park Residences
> Alix Residences
> Arte Solaris
> *- Alinea Suites*


Alinea Suites
Shah Alam


















@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> RESIDENTIAL*
> 
> Isola KLCC
> Scarlet KLCC
> Royce KLCC
> Ceylon KLCC
> Imperial Lexis KLCC
> The Manor KLCC
> 10 Stonor KLCC
> Eaton KLCC
> Datum Jelatek
> The Colony
> The MET Residences
> Hemmon House Bukit Bintang
> Quill Residences
> Pavilion Ceylon Hill
> Sentral Suites Brickfields
> Riveria
> Fiddlewoodz
> Arte Mon't Kiara
> Senada Residences
> Lucentia Residences BBCC
> *- Continew Condominium
> - One Cochrane Residence*


Continew Condominium









@ GoogleMaps

One Cochrane Residence









@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF ON-GOING PROJECTS
> RESIDENCE*
> 
> IBN Bukit Bintang
> Agile Bukit Bintang
> Agile Embassy Garden
> TRX Residences
> TRX Core Residences
> Imperial Lexis KLCC
> Hap Seng Residence KLCC
> Conlay KLCC
> Duta Park Residences
> Alix Residences
> Arte Solaris
> Sunway Belfield
> Hemmon House


Hemmon House




































@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF ON-GOING PROJECTS
> RESIDENCE*
> 
> IBN Bukit Bintang
> Agile Bukit Bintang
> Agile Embassy Garden
> TRX Residences
> TRX Core Residences
> Imperial Lexis KLCC
> Hap Seng Residence KLCC
> Conlay KLCC
> Duta Park Residences
> Alix Residences
> Arte Solaris
> *- Sunway Belfield*


Sunway Belfield 


















@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> RESIDENTIAL*
> 
> Isola KLCC
> Scarlet KLCC
> Royce KLCC
> Ceylon KLCC
> Imperial Lexis KLCC
> The Manor KLCC
> 10 Stonor KLCC
> Eaton KLCC
> Datum Jelatek
> The Colony
> The MET Residences
> Hemmon House Bukit Bintang
> Quill Residences
> Pavilion Ceylon Hill
> Sentral Suites Brickfields
> Riveria
> Fiddlewoodz
> Arte Mon't Kiara
> Senada Residences
> *- Lucentia Residences BBCC*


Lucentia Residences BBCC


















@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF ON-GOING PROJECTS*
> *RESIDENCE*
> 
> 
> IBN Bukit Bintang
> Agile Bukit Bintang
> Agile Embassy Garden
> TRX Residences
> TRX Core Residences
> Imperial Lexis KLCC
> Hap Seng Residence KLCC
> Conlay KLCC
> Duta Park Residences
> Alix Residences
> *- Arte Solaris*


Arte Solaris
Mont Kiara























COMMERCIAL – AEON SERVICES








@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

nazrey;9378335 said:


> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> RESIDENTIAL*
> 
> 
> Isola KLCC
> Scarlet KLCC
> Royce KLCC
> Ceylon KLCC
> Imperial Lexis KLCC
> The Manor KLCC
> 10 Stonor KLCC
> Eaton KLCC
> Datum Jelatek
> The Colony
> The MET Residences
> Hemmon House Bukit Bintang
> Quill Residences
> Pavilion Ceylon Hill
> Sentral Suites Brickfields
> Riveria
> Fiddlewoodz
> Arte Mon't Kiara
> Senada Residences


Senada Residences
KL Golf Course
















@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF ON-GOING PROJECTS
> OFFICE*
> - TNB HQ
> 
> *MIXED-USE/COMMERCIAL*
> 
> Lot M Mall
> Revive Plaza Rakyat
> KL MiDTOWN
> TOD Plot 7MD7
> *- D'Immersione
> 
> HOTEL/REVICED RESIDENCE *
> 
> The Regent Jln Tun Razak
> Hyatt Regency
> *- Somerset by Ascott
> 
> RESIDENCE*
> 
> IBN Bukit Bintang
> Agile Bukit Bintang
> Agile Embassy Garden
> TRX Residences
> TRX Core Residences
> Conlay KLCC
> Duta Park Residences
> Alex Residences
> 
> *INFRASTRUCTURE*
> 
> LRT Johan Setia Line (37 km) - Line 11
> KVDT Rehabilitation Phase 2
> ECRL


Somerset by Ascott









Somerset








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF ON-GOING PROJECTS
> OFFICE*
> - TNB HQ
> 
> *MIXED-USE/COMMERCIAL*
> 
> Lot M Mall
> Revive Plaza Rakyat
> KL MiDTOWN
> TOD Plot 7MD7
> *- D'Immersione
> 
> HOTEL *
> 
> The Regent Jln Tun Razak
> Hyatt Regency
> Somerset by Ascott
> 
> *RESIDENCE*
> 
> IBN Bukit Bintang
> Agile Bukit Bintang
> Agile Embassy Garden
> TRX Residences
> TRX Core Residences
> Conlay KLCC
> Duta Park Residences
> *- Alex Residences
> 
> INFRASTRUCTURE*
> 
> LRT Johan Setia Line (37 km) - Line 11
> KVDT Rehabilitation Phase 2
> ECRL


Alix Residences


















@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF ON-GOING PROJECTS
> OFFICE*
> - TNB HQ
> 
> *MIXED-USE/COMMERCIAL*
> 
> Lot M Mall
> Revive Plaza Rakyat
> KL MiDTOWN
> TOD Plot 7MD7
> *- D'Immersione
> 
> HOTEL *
> 
> The Regent Jln Tun Razak
> Hyatt Regency
> Somerset by Ascott
> 
> *RESIDENCE*
> 
> IBN Bukit Bintang
> Agile Bukit Bintang
> Agile Embassy Garden
> TRX Residences
> TRX Core Residences
> Conlay KLCC
> Duta Park Residences
> 
> *INFRASTRUCTURE*
> 
> LRT Johan Setia Line (37 km) - Line 11
> KVDT Rehabilitation Phase 2
> ECRL


D'Immersione


















@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF ON-GOING PROJECTS
> OFFICE*
> - TNB HQ
> 
> *MIXED-USE/COMMERCIAL*
> 
> Lot M Mall
> Revive Plaza Rakyat
> KL MiDTOWN
> TOD Plot 7MD7
> 
> *HOTEL *
> 
> The Regent Jln Tun Razak
> Hyatt Regency
> Somerset by Ascott
> 
> *RESIDENCE*
> 
> IBN Bukit Bintang
> Agile Bukit Bintang
> Agile Embassy Garden
> TRX Residences
> *- TRX Core Residences*
> 
> Conlay KLCC
> Duta Park Residences
> 
> *INFRASTRUCTURE*
> 
> LRT Johan Setia Line (37 km) - Line 11
> KVDT Rehabilitation Phase 2
> ECRL


Core Residences


















@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *LIST OF ON-GOING PROJECTS
> OFFICE*
> - TNB HQ
> 
> *MIXED-USE/COMMERCIAL*
> 
> Lot M Mall
> Revive Plaza Rakyat
> KL MiDTOWN
> TOD Plot 7MD7
> *- D'Immersione
> 
> HOTEL/REVICED RESIDENCE *
> 
> The Regent Jln Tun Razak
> Hyatt Regency
> *- Somerset by Ascott
> 
> RESIDENCE*
> 
> IBN Bukit Bintang
> Agile Bukit Bintang
> Agile Embassy Garden
> TRX Residences
> TRX Core Residences
> *- Imperial Lexis KLCC*
> 
> Conlay KLCC
> Duta Park Residences
> Alex Residences
> 
> *INFRASTRUCTURE*
> 
> LRT Johan Setia Line (37 km) - Line 11
> KVDT Rehabilitation Phase 2
> ECRL


Imperial Lexis KLCC









Somerset








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

The Regent Hotel by IHG
























@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

TRX Residences


















@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

Banquet Hall Building (Anggeric Banquet MBSA)
Shah Alam
MBSA appoints NEAPOLI to Green its new Community Building – NEAPOLI


















@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

Aratre Residence
Ara Damansara, Petaling Jaya
Aratre Residence | Ara Damansara, Petaling Jaya | PropLah
















@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

Aurora SJCC
Subang Jaya









Aurora Residence Subang Jaya - Brandcourage








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## Ethaniel83

high-rise residential developments in suburb


----------



## nazrey

Pavilion Damansara Heights
Damansara Heights
















































@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

Riveria
Brickfields
















@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

Sentral Suites 
Brickfields
















@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

Arte Mon't Kiara (COMPLETED)








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

Quill Residences









@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

The Colony
Adjacent with Quill Residences









@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

Datum Jelatek








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

Samurwang Tower/Double Tree by Hilton
Shah Alam








@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps
Hilton Group


----------



## nazrey

UOB Tower 2









@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

Aspire Tower
KL Eco City









@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps
Abdullah Hüküm New Commuter Station (line 2)








@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

The Stride Office Tower/Canopy by Hilton
Bukit Bintang City Centre
















@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

Isola KLCC | Scarlet KLCC | Royce KLCC/Crown Plaza KL
















@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

MAIWP HQ









@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

TSLAW Tower








@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

Permata Sapura Tower (T/O)
KLCC








@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

The Manor KLCC | 10 Stonor KLCC | Eaton KLCC | Conlay 301 Tower 1








@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

HSBC HQ | Affin Bank Tower









@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

Conrad Kuala Lumpur KLCC








@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

Solaris Parq
Jalan Duta
















@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

The Glenz
Glenmarie



























@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

Edusphere
Cyberjaya


















@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps
EdiSpere: KFC Drive-Thru
https://edusphere.com.my/construction-progress-of-edusphere-cyberjaya-july-2021/









EduSphere: McD Drive-Thru
https://edusphere.com.my/construction-progress-of-edusphere-cyberjaya-july-2021/


----------



## nazrey

Flora Rosa
Putrajaya 


















@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

nazrey;9378335 said:


> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> RESIDENTIAL*
> 
> - Isola KLCC
> - Scarlet KLCC
> - Royce KLCC
> - Ceylon KLCC
> - Imperial Lexis KLCC
> - The Manor KLCC
> - 10 Stonor KLCC
> - Eaton KLCC
> - Datum Jelatek
> - The Colony
> - The MET Residences
> - Hemmon House Bukit Bintang
> - Quill Residences
> - Pavilion Ceylon Hill
> - Sentral Suites Brickfields
> - Riveria
> - Fiddlewoodz
> - Arte Mon't Kiara
> - Senada Residences
> - Lucentia Residences BBCC
> - Continew Condominium
> - One Cochrane Residence
> - Perla Ara Sentral
> - Lot 15 SJCC
> - Megah Rise
> - The Pano
> - The Era
> - The Birch
> - M Centura
> - Residensi Inspirasi
> - RUMAWIP (Rumah Mampu Milik Wilayah Persekutuan)
> - Kenwingston Platz
> - Sky Awani 3
> - Trinity Pentamont
> - Inspirasi Mont' Kiara
> - Kiara Kasih Condominium
> - KaMi Mont Kiara
> - Solasta Dutamas
> - One Kiara
> - The Trees
> - Hampton Damansara
> - Millerz Square
> - Platinum Arena
> - BLISS
> - Sunway Velocity Two
> - UNA Service Apartment
> - Laville
> - M Vertical City Residences
> - Parc 3
> - The Park 2
> - Setia Seraya Residences
> - Avara Seputeh
> - Platinum OUG Residence
> - Sunway Serene
> - Ativo Suites
> - Plaza Residences
> - Verando Residence
> - Goodwood Residence
> - The Estate
> - The Glenz
> - Edusphere
> - Perumahan Penjawat Awam Malaysia (PPAM)
> - Flora Rosa
> - Alanis Residence
> - Horizon Suites
> - 18 Madge
> - Neu Suites
> - R8 Residence
> - Novo Ampang
> - Axon Bukit Bintang
> - Trio
> *- Amber Residences*


Amber Residences
Kota Kemuning


















@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

nazrey;9378335 said:


> *LIST OF COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON ONLY 2021-2022
> RESIDENTIAL*
> 
> 
> - Isola KLCC
> - Scarlet KLCC
> - Royce KLCC
> - Ceylon KLCC
> - Imperial Lexis KLCC
> - The Manor KLCC
> - 10 Stonor KLCC
> - Eaton KLCC
> - Datum Jelatek
> - The Colony
> - The MET Residences
> - Hemmon House Bukit Bintang
> - Quill Residences
> - Pavilion Ceylon Hill
> - Sentral Suites Brickfields
> - Riveria
> - Fiddlewoodz
> - Arte Mon't Kiara
> - Senada Residences
> - Lucentia Residences BBCC
> - Continew Condominium
> - One Cochrane Residence
> - Perla Ara Sentral
> - Lot 15 SJCC
> - Megah Rise
> - The Pano
> - The Era
> - The Birch
> - M Centura
> - Residensi Inspirasi
> - RUMAWIP (Rumah Mampu Milik Wilayah Persekutuan)
> - Kenwingston Platz
> - Sky Awani 3
> - Trinity Pentamont
> - Inspirasi Mont' Kiara
> - Kiara Kasih Condominium
> - KaMi Mont Kiara
> - Solasta Dutamas
> - One Kiara
> - The Trees
> - Hampton Damansara
> - Millerz Square
> - Platinum Arena
> - BLISS
> - Sunway Velocity Two
> - UNA Service Apartment
> - Laville
> - M Vertical City Residences
> - Parc 3
> - The Park 2
> - Setia Seraya Residences
> - Avara Seputeh
> - Platinum OUG Residence
> - Sunway Serene
> - Ativo Suites
> - Plaza Residences
> - Verando Residence
> - Goodwood Residence
> - The Estate
> - The Glenz
> - Edusphere
> - Perumahan Penjawat Awam Malaysia (PPAM)
> - Flora Rosa
> - Alanis Residence
> - Horizon Suites
> - 18 Madge
> - Neu Suites
> - R8 Residence
> - Novo Ampang
> - Axon Bukit Bintang
> - Trio
> - Amber Residences
> *Gaya Resort Home*


Gaya Resort Home
Bukit Rimau
















Sale Gallery








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

Full moon over KL city center by Elvy Samuel, on Flickr


----------



## akif90

SCARLETZ KLCC


----------



## akif90

*HEMMON HOUSE BUKIT BINTANG








*


----------



## calvinyeap

Platinum OUG Residence


----------



## nazrey

nazrey;9384314 said:


> *LIST OF ON-GOING PROJECTS
> RESIDENCE*
> 
> 
> - IBN Bukit Bintang
> - Agile Bukit Bintang
> - Agile Embassy Garden
> - TRX Residences
> - TRX Core Residences
> - Imperial Lexis KLCC
> - Hap Seng Residence KLCC
> - Conlay KLCC
> - Duta Park Residences
> - Alix Residences
> - Arte Solaris
> - Alinea Suites
> - Aratre Residence
> - Aurora SJCC
> - Edelweiss SOHO & Serviced Residences
> - SkyMeridien Residences
> - Vista Sentul Residences
> - Minest Residence Condominium
> - Residensi MH Platinum 2
> - M Arisa
> - Residensi Astrea
> - Sky Awani 4
> - Sky Awani 5
> - EdgeWood Residences @ SkySanctuary
> - Park Place
> - Park Regent
> - Allevia
> - Bloomsvale
> - The Tropika
> - Antara Residence
> - Tri Seputeh
> - Princeton Suites
> - The Arcuz
> - D’Cosmos Residences
> - The Fiddlewoodz
> - D’Erica Residences
> - D'Vervain Residences
> - D’Quince Residences
> - Mossaz
> - The Rosewoodz
> - Residences by PjH Oxygenation
> - Alira Metropark Subang
> *- Alfa Bangsar*


Alfa Bangsar/Holiday Inn
Bangsar













220 Room Holiday Inn Kuala Lumpur Bangsar to Open 2023 in Malaysia


IHG (InterContinental Hotels Group) has signed a management agreement with City Motors Group for a new-built Holiday Inn in the affluent creative hub of Kuala Lumpur - Bangsar, Kuala Lumpur.




www.hotelnewsresource.com












@ Google Maps


----------



## akif90

Credit to Barney Wong


----------



## nazrey

The Arch

















@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

> *HOTEL PROJECTS*
> 
> Park Hyatt (2022)
> So Sofitel (2022)
> Kempinski Hotel (2022)
> The Regent Jln Tun Razak (2023)
> Kimpton Hotel (2022)
> Fairfield by Marriott (2022)
> Hyatt Regency KL Metropolis (2024)
> Somerset by Ascott KL Metropolis (2022)
> Holiday Inn Bangsar (2022)
> Double Tree by Hilton Shah Alam (2022)
> Double Tree by Hilton Putrajaya (2021)
> Courtyard by Marriott Shah Alam (2022)
> Canopy by Hilton (2022)
> Capri by Fraser (2022)
> Hyatt Centric (2023)


*Hyatt Centric*

















New Projects | Royal Group


NEW PROJECTS Raffles Sentosa Resort & Spa, Singapore Set to open in 2023, the new Raffles Sentosa Resort & Spa Singapore will feature 62 villas, each with its own private swimming pool. Over 135 years after the original Raffles opened its doors, the second Raffles in Singapore will be an...



royalgroup.sg












@ GoogleMaps








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

*Hilton launches first DoubleTree by Hilton in Putrajaya*
By Marina Emmanuel - October 4, 2021 @ 12:46pm

















Hilton launches first DoubleTree by Hilton in Putrajaya | New Straits Times


KUALA LUMPUR: Global hospitality company Hilton today announced the opening of DoubleTree by Hilton Putrajaya Lakeside, its first DoubleTree by Hilton property in the nation's administrative capital.




www.nst.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Source:
Google Travel


----------



## calvinyeap

M Centura, Sentul by Mah Sing


----------



## nazrey

Instagram


Create an account or log in to Instagram - A simple, fun & creative way to capture, edit & share photos, videos & messages with friends & family.




www.instagram.com


----------



## nazrey

New luxury hotel cluster

Hotel Equatorial | 2018
Conrad Kuala Lumpur | 2022
Hyatt Centric | 2023









@ Google Maps








@ Google Maps
Hilton








Hyatt


----------



## nazrey

SO/
SO Sofitel Kuala Lumpur
















@ Google Maps








Accor Brand
















SO Sofitel at Oxley Towers Malaysia


SO Sofitel at Oxley Towers Malaysia




sosofitel.oxleytowers.com.my


----------



## nazrey

Park Hyatt Kuala Lumpur
Top 17 floors of Merdeka 118








rsp.kl








aereonwong


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE: KUALA LUMPUR
*COMPLETED/COMPLETING SOON 2022
HIGH RISE*


PROJECTTYPELOCATIONHSBC HQOfficeTRXUOB Tower 2OfficeJalan Raja LautMAIWP HQOfficeChow KitPlaza ConlayMixed-useJalan ConlayPavilion Damansara HeightsMixed-useDamansara HeightsEaton ResidencesResidentialKLCCAxonResidentialBukit BintangScarletz SuitesResidentialKLCCNovoResidentialJalan AmpangPavilion EmbassyResidentialJalan AmpangPavilion Ceylon HillResidentialBukit CeylonOne CochraneResidentialCochraneHemmon HouseResidentialJalan InaiCapri by FraserApartment HotelBukit Bintang

*SKYSCRAPER*


PROJECTTYPELOCATIONSapura SquareOfficeKLCCAffin Bank HQOfficeTRXThe Stride Strata OfficeOfficeBBCCHilton ConradLuxury HotelJalan Sultan IsmailCrowne Plaza by IHGUpscale HotelKLCCLucentia ResidencesResidentialBBCCIsolaResidentialKLCCImperial LexisResidentialKLCC8 Conlay Serviced ResidencesResidentialJalan ConlayAgile Bukit BintangResidentialBuikit Bintang

Pavilion Embassy


----------



## nazrey

*NEW SHOPPING LANDMARKS: The Exchange*
KUALA LUMPUR
Developer: Australian Lendlease
















@ SZ-eagle Eye Studiors


----------



## nazrey

Pavilion Damansara Heights


----------



## Duruena58

kuala lumpur skyline evolution


----------



## MichaelSolomon

Thank you Nazrey , really appreciate your hardwork and all the information.. i really enjoy this thread because of you.. keep it up brother.


----------



## nazrey

Isola KLCC








@ Izzz




















































ISOLA KLCC


----------



## nazrey

8 Conlay Serviced Residences











__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## nazrey

Hemmon House






























External and Internal Picture 15/06/2022 | Hemmon House


A low density 40 storey luxury service residence that comprises 90 dual key ensuite units at strategic location and prime address No.1, Jalan Inai, Bukit Bintang, Kuala Lumpur.




hemmonhouse.com


----------



## nazrey

Conrad Kuala Lumpur








@ Red_Baron


----------



## nazrey

*NEXT LANDMARKS: MERDEKA 118 | TRX* _(__2023)_
KUALA LUMPUR


----------



## nazrey

*KLCC Stapled Group's 2Q net profit rises 15% to RM165 mil, declares eight sen dividends*
Hailey Chung August 09, 2022 19:20 pm +08


> KUALA LUMPUR (Aug 9): KLCC Stapled Group's net profit for the second quarter ended June 30, 2022 (2QFY22) rose 14.69% to RM165.18 million, from RM144.01 million a year ago, as revenue grew 25% to RM350.31 million from RM280.17 million.
> 
> The group declared interim dividends comprising 0.99 sen and 7.01 sen relating to KLCC Property Holdings Bhd and KLCC REIT respectively for 2QFY22, totalling eight sen per stapled security, to be payable on Sept 28. These brought KLCC Stapled Group's total income distribution to 16 sen for the first half of FY22.
> 
> The group said in a Bursa Malaysia filing on Tuesday (Aug 9) that the improved year-on-year performance was mainly due to a better performance of its retail segment, driven by lower rental assistance and higher advertising income.
> 
> In a separate statement, it stated that Suria KLCC and the retail podium of Menara 3 Petronas, which represent the retail segment, saw a 46.4% increase in revenue to RM125.2 million.
> 
> The group added that occupancy for the hotel segment picked up substantially with the opening of international borders and the lifting of pandemic restrictions.
> 
> Its hotel segment recorded a higher revenue of RM32.1 million compared with RM8.5 million in 2QFY21, which narrowed the loss to RM8.3 million.
> 
> It said this was backed by a higher average occupancy of 43% versus 12% a year ago, higher food-and-beverage covers, and higher average room rate of RM681 versus RM590 a year ago.
> 
> The management services segment, consisting of the group's facilities and car parking management, in overall, also recorded an increase in revenue of 11.5% to RM66.6 million, it said.
> 
> Meanwhile, it said the office segment, comprising the Petronas Twin Towers, Menara 3 Petronas, Menara ExxonMobil and Menara Dayabumi, remained stable on the back of triple net lease and long-term tenancies.
> 
> For the cumulative six months ended June 30, 2022, the group's net profit went up 12.57% to RM326.61 million from RM290.14 million a year earlier, while revenue also increased 19.46% to RM672.02 million from RM562.54 million.
> 
> Following the announcement of its 2QFY22 financial results, the group said Suria KLCC will continue to enhance its customer experience, including providing a new online booking platform for better connectivity to services.
> 
> It also specified that its hotel, Mandarin Oriental Kuala Lumpur, anticipates better visibility in the coming quarters with a rebound in tourist arrivals, stronger event calendar and improving MICE (meetings, incentives, conferences, and exhibitions) activities.
> 
> Going forward, the group is optimistic about its recovery towards achieving pre-pandemic-level performance.
> "However, rising inflation and increase in raw material costs may impede economic recovery, thus recovery efforts may take longer than expected. Lower spending power and cautious consumer sentiment may dampen the 'back to normal' trajectory of the retail and hospitality segment," it warned.
> 
> The office segment is expected to remain stable on the back of long-term tenancies while Suria KLCC will continue to leverage the return of tourists and intensify its retail activities and promotional programmes, it added.
> KLCC Stapled Group settled unchanged at RM6.93 on Tuesday, valuing the group at RM12.51 billion.











KLCC Stapled Group's 2Q net profit rises 15% to RM165 mil, declares eight sen dividends


KUALA LUMPUR (Aug 9): KLCC Stapled Group's net profit for the second quarter ended June 30, 2022 (2QFY22) rose 14.69% to RM165.18 million, from RM144.01 million a year ago, as revenue grew 25% to RM350.31 million from RM280.17 million.The group declared interim dividends comprising 0.99 sen and...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE:
*NON LUXURY CHAINED BRAND HOTEL PROJECTS*


HOTELLOCATIONFairfield by MarriottJalan Pahang (2022)Hyatt CentricJalan Sultan Ismail (2023)Hyatt RegencyKL Metropolis (2024)Crowne Plaza by IHGKLCC (2022)Double Tree by HiltonShah Alam (2022)Courtyard by MarriottShah Alam (2022)Moxy by MarriottPutrajaya (2023)Marriott Executive ApartmentsJalan Kia Peng (2024)Holiday Inn ExpressPutrajaya (2024)Holiday InnBangsar (2023)Capri by FraserBukit Bintang (2022)Lyf by AscottJalan Raja Chulan (2023)

















Selangor Sultan officiates at opening of i-Bhd's DoubleTree by Hilton in i-City


KUALA LUMPUR (Aug 11): Sultan of Selangor, Sultan Sharafuddin Idris Shah Al-Haj ibni Almarhum Sultan Salahuddin Abdul Aziz Shah Al-Haj, officiated at the opening of i-Bhd's DoubleTree by Hilton through a launch event in i-City, Shah Alam on Thursday (Aug 11).DoubleTree by Hilton, a component of...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey

*Double Tree by Hilton*


----------



## nazrey

*Capri by Fraser*








@ silverian86


----------



## nazrey

MBSB @ PJ Sentral (NEW)


----------



## nazrey

The Stride @ BBCC (NEW)


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> *CHAINED-BRAND HOTELS
> LUXURY*
> 
> 
> LUXURY HOTELLOCATION1 - JW Marriott | Marriott BonvoyBukit Bintang2 - The Ritz Carlton | Marriott BonvoyBukit Bintang3 - InterContinental | IHGKLCC4 - W Hotel | Marriott BonvoyKLCC5 - Four Seasons PlaceKLCC6 - Mandarin OrientalKLCC7 - Grand Hyatt | HyattKLCC8 - St Regis | Marriott BonvoyKL Sentral9 - Sofitel | AccorDamansara Heights10 - Banyan Tree | AccorJalan Conlay11 - Shangri LaJalan Sultan Ismail12 - Alila | HyattBangsar13 - SO/ (2023) | AccorKLCC14 - Park Hyatt (2023) | HyattMerdeka 11815 - Conrad (2023) | HiltonJalan Sultan Ismail16 - Kempinski (2023)Jalan Conlay17 - Regent (2024) | IHGJalan Tun Razak18 - Kimpton (2024) | IHGTun Razak Exchange19 - Waldorf Astoria (2024) | Hilton NEW!Jalan Raja Chulan
> 
> HILTON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Waldorf Astoria Hotels & Resorts Set to Debut in Malaysia*
> Scheduled to open in 2024, Hilton brings its premier luxury brand to the heart of Kuala Lumpur’s famed Bukit Bintang hub
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR, Malaysia – Waldorf Astoria Hotels & Resorts, one of Hilton’s (NYSE: HLT) luxury hotel brands, today announced its expansion into Malaysia with Waldorf Astoria Kuala Lumpur. Scheduled to open in 2024, Waldorf Astoria Kuala Lumpur will be developed and owned by Tradewinds Corporation Berhad and managed by Hilton. It continues the brand’s entry into sought-after destinations such as Sydney, Tokyo, Osaka and Jakarta, and joins an award-winning portfolio of Waldorf Astoria Hotels & Resorts in Asia Pacific in destinations like the Maldives, Bangkok, Beijing and Shanghai.
> 
> “After many years of shared success, we are thrilled to be expanding our partnership with Tradewinds Corporation Berhad to launch Waldorf Astoria Hotels & Resorts’ first hotel in Malaysia. As one of Asia’s key gateway cities, Kuala Lumpur, and to a larger extent, Malaysia, has always been a priority market for Hilton,” said Guy Phillips, senior vice president, development, Asia and Australasia, Hilton. “Waldorf Astoria Kuala Lumpur is a fantastic addition to our suite of brands in this cosmopolitan city, and we look forward to further expanding our footprint as we welcome more guests with Hilton’s award-winning signature hospitality.”
> 
> *World-class Luxury Offerings*
> With renovation and construction scheduled to start in the third quarter of this year, guests can look forward to custom-designed interiors and furnishings at each of Waldorf Astoria Kuala Lumpur’s 279 suites. Room sizes will start from 76 square meters, offering guests the luxury of space to unwind and retreat.
> 
> Waldorf Astoria Kuala Lumpur joins an existing portfolio of 12 operating and nine pipeline hotels and resorts across Malaysia, and 14 Waldorf Astoria Hotels & Resorts currently open or under development in Asia Pacific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waldorf Astoria Hotels & Resorts Set to Debut in Malaysia | Hilton News
> 
> 
> Scheduled to open in 2024, Hilton brings its premier luxury brand to the heart of Kuala Lumpur’s famed Bukit Bintang hub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stories.hilton.com


*Hilton announces six landmark signings including Malaysia's first Waldorf Astoria*
Chung Ying Yi August 23, 2022 14:20 pm +08


> PETALING JAYA (Aug 23): Global hospitality company Hilton has announced six landmark signings in Asia-Pacific (Apac) across its portfolio of luxury brands, namely Waldorf Astoria Xi'an, Waldorf Astoria Shanghai Qiantan, Waldorf Astoria Kuala Lumpur, Waldorf Astoria Sydney, Conrad Nagoya and an LXR Hotels & Resorts property in Bali, according to a press statement.
> 
> The signing of *Waldorf Astoria Kuala Lumpur* marks the entry of the Waldorf Astoria brand into Malaysia. The hotel is estimated to open in *2024*.
> 
> Hilton will also be debuting the Conrad brand in the country with *Conrad Kuala Lumpur*, which is tentatively planned to open in *2023*.
> 
> With the six latest signings, Hilton's number of luxury hotels in the region increases to 20, and it will offer more than 50 luxury hotels across Apac when these new hotels open in the coming years. The upcoming hotels include Conrad Chongqing, Conrad Shenzhen, Waldorf Astoria Jakarta, Waldorf Astoria Osaka and Waldorf Astoria Tokyo Nihonbashi.
> 
> In the statement, Hilton Apac senior vice president of development Clarence Tan said: "Our recent signings and robust pipeline reflect the confidence that owners, developers and investors have in Hilton to capture growing demand and deliver strong returns in Apac's most sought-after destinations. As we continue to pursue quality organic growth and enhance our network effect, we purposefully prioritise the right partnerships to deploy the right brands in the right locations.
> 
> "The future of luxury travel presents immense opportunities for growth. While owners and developers are increasingly optimistic about the luxury travel sector, they remain highly selective when it comes to partners and brands that will optimise their yield and look to Hilton with confidence to expand their business," added Tan.
> 
> According to the statement, post-pandemic recovery has prompted increasing interest by owners and developers in hospitality real estate, as the Apac hotel investment volume in 2021 grew 46% year-on-year to exceed US$12 billion (RM53.85 billion) and investors focused on acquiring luxury or resort assets. The luxury travel segment is also expected to burgeon as 42% of Apac consumers who intend to take an international trip seek out luxury experiences.
> 
> Hilton Apac vice president of luxury Nils-Arne Schroeder said: "The strength and recognition of our luxury brands are key drivers of growth for our luxury portfolio in Apac. With more destinations in Apac becoming increasingly attractive to luxury travellers these days, we are seeing a growing demand for our brands. The future of luxury travel in this region is brighter than ever, as our portfolio of luxury brands continues to enter exciting new markets and elevate the benchmark of luxury hospitality to new heights."











Hilton announces six landmark signings including Malaysia's first Waldorf Astoria


PETALING JAYA (Aug 23): Global hospitality company Hilton has announced six landmark signings in Asia-Pacific (Apac) across its portfolio of luxury brands, namely Waldorf Astoria Xi'an, Waldorf Astoria Shanghai Qiantan, Waldorf Astoria Kuala Lumpur, Waldorf Astoria Sydney, Conrad Nagoya and an...




www.theedgemarkets.com




Conrad Kuala Lumpur (2023)

Waldorf Astoria Kuala Lumpur (2024)


----------



## nazrey

Credit @ Aiman


----------



## nazrey

PM Ismail Sabri invites UAE to participate in Bandar Malaysia development project


ABU DHABI (Sept 27): Malaysia has invited the United Arab Emirates (UAE) to participate in the Bandar Malaysia development project in Kuala Lumpur, Prime Minister Datuk Seri Ismail Sabri Yaakob said.He said the invitation was made during a meeting with UAE President Sheikh Mohamed Zayed Al...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey




----------



## nazrey

Lot M Mall - KLCC













Mustafa Chehabeddine Presents at ZAK World of Facades in Kuala Lumpur | KPF







www.kpf.com


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE:
*NEW CHAINED-BRAND HOTEL *


HOTEL​LOCATION​







​Chow Kit
(COMPLETED 2022)​







​Bukit Bintang
(COMPLETED 2022)​







​Shah Alam
(COMPLETED 2022)​







​Merdeka 118 (2023)​







​Jalan Sultan Ismail (2023)​







​Jalan Raja Chulan​







​Jalan Raja Chulan (2023)​







​KLCC (2023)​







​Tun Razak Exchange​







​Jalan Tin Razak​







​Jalan Sultan Ismail (2023)​







​Jalan Raja Chulan​







​Putrajaya (2023)​







​Putrajaya​







​Bangsar (2023)​







​KL Metropolis​







​KLCC​







​KLCC (2023)​







​Shah Alam 
(COMPLETED 2022)​







​KL Eco City 
(COMPLETED 2022)​


----------



## nazrey

@ Fawwaz Media


----------



## nazrey

@ SCM








@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

@ SCM


----------



## nazrey

@ SCM


----------



## nazrey

@ SCM


----------



## nazrey

​








@ SCM


----------



## Zaz965

kuala lumpur is boosting


----------



## nazrey

@ Fawaz Media


----------



## nazrey

@ Eu Gene Tham


----------



## nazrey

@ SCM​


----------



## nazrey

@ GoogleMaps








@ ang kee yong


----------



## nazrey

@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

@ silverian86


----------



## nazrey

Hotel Istana Redevelopment​








@ GoogleMaps



nazrey said:


> Credit @ Aiman


----------



## nazrey

@ GoogleMaps


----------



## nazrey

nazrey said:


> Lot M Mall - KLCC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustafa Chehabeddine Presents at ZAK World of Facades in Kuala Lumpur | KPF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kpf.com











@ aiman


----------



## nazrey

Merdeka 188 Mall


----------



## nazrey

UPDATE: 
*KUALA LUMPUR & GREATER KL TALLS*


NOYearBuildingFloorHeightType291988Menara Maybank50243.5 mOffice302017Vogue Suite One63243 mResidential=2018MidValley Tower of Light60243 mOffice322025Bangsar Hillpark 163240 mResidential=2025Bangsar Hillpark 263240 mResidential332016Banyan Tree Signatures55239.9 mResidential341994Empire Tower62238.1 mOffice352018W Kuala Lumpur & Tropicana 55235 mMixed-use362023Agile Embassy Garden 164234 mResidential=2023Agile Embassy Garden 264234 mResidential=2023Agile Embassy Garden 364234 mResidential392023Jewel KLCC51233.6 mMixed-use402022Affin Bank TRX47233 mOffice412019Sky Suites KLCC62230 mResidential=2018Pavilion Suites50230 mResidential=2016Pinnacle Petaling Jaya Office Suites230 mOffice442018Equatorial Plaza55229.7 mMixed-use452023M Vertica 158227 mOffice=2023M Vertica 350227 mResidential472020Arte Mon't Kiara Tower 266225 mResidential482020Ami Suites58221 mResidential492023Park Place54220 mResidential502012Menara Felda50216 mOffice=2021The FACE Victory Suites51216 mResidential=2015The FACE Platinum Suites57216 mResidential532015Naza Tower A50215.5 mOffice542019The Luxe by Infinitum56215 mSOHO551998Menara Maxis49212 mOffice562023Agile Bukit Bintang 160211 mResidential=2023Agile Bukit Bintang 259211 mResidential=2023The Conlay51211 mResidential592017Sentral Residences158210.4 m Residential=2017Sentral Residences 258210.4 mResidential612013KKR Tower37210 mOffice=1998Bangunan AM Finance50210 mOffice632021TSLAW Tower48209 mOffice642016St Regis48205 mHotel=2015Q Sentral49205 mOffice662010The Troika Tower 350204 mResidential=2020Arte Mon't Kiara Tower 360204 mResidential682003Berjaya Times Square 148203 mMixed-use=2003Berjaya Times Square 248203 mMixed-use=2021Eaton Residences52203 mResidential712018Arte Plus B50202.8 mResidential722008K Residence52202 mResidential732017South View Serviced Apartments Tower 149201.5 mResidential=2017South View Serviced Apartments Tower 149201.5 mResidential752016Le Nouvel Tower 149201Residential762013Nu Tower37200 mOffice=2023Aspire Tower KL Eco City48200+ mOffice=2023Crowne Plaza53200+ mHotel=2023Park Regent200+ mResidential=2024TNB Gold55200+ mOffice


----------



## nazrey

Bangsar Hill Park


----------



## nazrey

Agile Embassy Garden


----------



## nazrey

Jewel @ Oxley Towers


----------



## nazrey

Affin Bank


----------



## nazrey

M Vertica


----------



## nazrey

Park Place


----------



## nazrey

Agile Bukit Bintang


----------



## nazrey

The Conlay


----------



## nazrey

Aspire Tower


----------



## nazrey

Crowne Plaza @ Royce Residences


----------



## nazrey

Park Regent @ Desa Park City


----------



## nazrey

TNB Gold


----------



## sepul

nazrey said:


> Regent​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ FAWWAZ MEDIA


Anyone knows what project is that opposite Regent? (on the other side of the roads)


----------



## nazrey

sepul said:


> Anyone knows what project is that opposite Regent? (on the other side of the roads)


The Arch








KUALA LUMPUR | General Urban Developments


Kuala Lumpur Shopping District | Bukit Bintang | Pavilion | Walking Tour




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## sepul

nazrey said:


> The Arch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KUALA LUMPUR | General Urban Developments
> 
> 
> Kuala Lumpur Shopping District | Bukit Bintang | Pavilion | Walking Tour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com











Ampang road has evolved too much I can no longer recognize it. Used to always drive through this stretch of very busy road to KL General Hospital.


----------



## nazrey

sepul said:


> View attachment 4373856
> 
> Ampang road has evolved too much I can no longer recognize it. Used to always drive through this stretch of very busy road to KL General Hospital.


Don’t worry General hospital will soon connect with underground station of MRT Putrajaya line in March 2023. And that The Arch project also located nearby MRT TRX station. 😉
















Jalan Tun Razak (Hospital Kuala Lumpur)


View of the completed reinforced concrete structure, architecture finishes and escalator installation from plantroom level to platform level of the Hospital Kuala Lumpur MRT Station.




www.mymrt.com.my


----------



## al-numbers

nazrey said:


> And that The Arch project also located nearby MRT TRX station. 😉


But can people _walk_ from the Arch to TRX station with the incredibly busy Jalan Tun Razak across the way?


----------



## nazrey

al-numbers said:


> But can people _walk_ from the Arch to TRX station with the incredibly busy Jalan Tun Razak across the way?


There’s skybridge walkway at RHB bank which located adjacent with The Arch.


----------



## sepul

The good ‘ol Hotel Istana is being refurbished as Waldorf Astoria Kuala Lumpur, to be completed in 2024. It is quite a remarkable upgrade to what I think will be the finest Waldorf Astoria hotel in the region 👌🏼


----------

